#ubuntu-de 2011-06-20
<NTQ> kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegt, dass das kopieren von daten auf eine externe platte den ersten wenigen GBs so unendlich langsam wird?
<NTQ> *nach
<NTQ> die externe platte ist mit truecrypt verschlüsselt und auf ext4 formatiert. kleinere brocken gehen immer schneller, aber jetzt sagt er mir von anfänglich 20 minuten für 25 Gb schon über 1 stunde.
<frostschutz> Wenn du ein paar GB RAM hast, dann ist es schnell bis der RAM-Cache voll ist und danach läufts mit der tatsächlichen Plattengeschwindigkeit weiter
<frostschutz> Und solange du nicht gerade eine der neuen Sandy-Bridge CPUs mit AES-Beschleunigung hast kannst du von Verschlüsselung alles erwarten, nur nicht Geschwindigkeit. Bei kleinen Sachen merkt man es nicht, bei grossen Kopieraktionen schon...
<NTQ> frostschutz: das weiß ich, aber mittlerweile sagt mir sogar iotop keine datendurchsatzrate mehr an
<NTQ> also normalerweise sollte die verschlüsselung wesentlich schneller gehen als die plattengeschwindigkeit
<NTQ> die ist ja blockweise und wird nicht langsamer, wenn es mehr daten werden.
<NTQ> na ich warte mal noch eine weile ab. vielleicht normalisiert sich die geschwindigkeit ja noch. jetzt steht da 4,7 MB/s. das ist nicht richtig.
<frostschutz> 4.7MB/s ist in der Tat etwas wenig
<NTQ> am anfang waren es 35 MB/s. das ist sogar etwas mehr als die platte kann. dann ist es stetig abgerutscht. mittlerweile sind es 4,4 MB/s
<frostschutz> 35MB/s ist langsam für eine Platte. USB?
<NTQ> ja, USB
<frostschutz> Okay, dann sollte USB dein Flaschenhals sein und nicht die Verschlüsselung
<NTQ> das selbe phänomen hab ich auch bei usb-sticks. bei größeren übertragungen werden die übelst langsam.
<NTQ> aber USb 2.0 sollte trotzdem 60 MB/s können
<frostschutz> Wobei das bei USB-Sticks wieder normal sein kann. Viele USB-Sticks schaffen nicht mehr als 10MB/s...
<frostschutz> 60MB/s schaffst du mit USB2 nie, die 35MB/s sind da schon ein verdammt guter Wert
<NTQ> naja, was mir grad einfällt. vielleicht treten hier in meiner installation auch viele fehler in der übertragung auf. das usb-kabel ist recht lang. zwar nicht über dem limit, aber immerhin. vielleicht liegt es ja daran. übertragungsfehler und korrekturen
<NTQ> probier ich demnächst mal aus
<NTQ> ach, ich brech den scheiß jetzt ab. ich warte nicht noch 1,5 stunden bis ich schlafen kann
<NTQ> mal schauen wie lange nautilus dafür wieder braucht bis ich die geduld verliere und pkill nutzen muss
<NTQ> okay. zeit für pkill ^^
<NTQ> na super. jetzt wurde eine datei nicht komplett kopiert, aber auf dem quelllaufwerk schon gelöscht. das macht doch keinen sinn...
<NTQ> was ne kacke
<szal> tja..  man sollte im Zweifel auch kopieren und net verschieben ^^
<NTQ> szal: ja ^^ das mache ich normalerweise auch so.
<NTQ> war aber bis eben noch so gut drauf
<NTQ> wenn ich die teile einzeln kopiere, sind 1.5 GB in weniger als ner minute drüben. hab dann auch übertragungsraten von über 40 MB/s
<bullgard4> [Natty] Welche Aufgabe hat der Kernelthread »kworker«? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347&page=2
<IchGuckLive> Guten Morgen ! Einen Echten Netzwerksniffer um die signalstärke an verschiedenen standorten im Haus zu messen gibt es für ubuntu nicht Oder ?
<geser> IchGuckLive: du kannst mit "iw scan" nach WLANs scannen, die Ausgabe enthält auch Informationen über die Signalstärke
<IchGuckLive> Danke iwlist gibt auch die infos aber halt nicht Ständig 
<koegs> kismet, aircrack-ng, Linux-Version von inSSIDer
<koegs> oder halt "iwlist scan" in ner schleife
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<bullgard4> Welche GNOME-Programme verwenden die Umgebungsvariable LANGUAGE wozu? (Im Gegensatz zu LANG.)
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wo das default filesystem von kvm liegt?
<FloGa> guten morgen. ich hab eine frage: wenn ich ausm gnome-anwendungsmenü ein programm in die liste der startprogramme hineinziehe, dann erscheint ein eintrag mit dem kommando, zum beispiel "banshee %U". was genau bedeutet das %U?
<LetoThe2nd> FloGa: AFAIK ist das der platzhalter für den dateinamen, der eingesetzt wird wenn du sie direkt draufschmeisst zum öffnen.
<FloGa> ah. also kann ich das im prinzip aus dem autostart-kommando rauswerfen, denn da erfüllt es ja keinen zweck, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> FloGa: *vermutlich*, allerdings dürfte er auch nicht schade.
<FloGa> LetoThe2nd: worauf ich hinauswill: wenn ich den truecrypt-background-task als autostart definier, dann startet das tray-icon zwar, aber es erscheint nicht im gnome-panel, sondern setzt sich mitten in den desktop rein... als kommando ist eben dieses "%U" NICHT dabei. nun dachte ich mir, ob das wohl etwas damit zu tun haben könnte, oder ob das nur zufall ist...
<LetoThe2nd> FloGa: ich vermute zufall, geb dir aber nicht mehr als 65% wahrscheinlichkeit. musst einfach ausprobieren.
<FloGa> hm, 35% sicherheit sind besser als gar nix. kanns aber erst heute abend wieder ausprobieren, hab das problem nur vorher gesehen und wollte mich nun darüber schlau machen... nuja, da werd ich um schlichtes ausprobieren nciht herumkommen ;) danke schonmal
<gamer1990> Bei Synaptic, wie kann ich durch einen Filter nur proposed und backports Pakete anzeigen lassen, bzw. Pakte von denen die proposed/backport Version vorhanden oder installiert ist?
<gamer1990> *-Pakte +Pakte
<gamer1990> ...
<bullgard4> mc sagt mir, daß es 2 Links zum Verzeichnis  /media/Ubuntu_11.04_amd64/ gibt. Wie kann ich den Ursprung dieser 2 Links ermitteln? 
<gamer1990> mit ls -la werden auch verlinkungen angzeigt, terminal/konsole ls -la /media
<mgolisch> mit find oder so
<bullgard4> gamer1990: '~$ ls -al /media gibt die Verzeichnisse ., .., und Ubuntu_11.04_amd64 aus. Du meinst sicher etwas anderes.
<mgolisch> -samefile bei find
<mgolisch> wobei das geht nur bei files
<mgolisch> bullgard4: der link count ist zwei weil du immer ein link hast fuer das verzeichnis und dann einen fuer verzeichnis/. der auf das selbe verzeichnis zeigt
<KanocX> Jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich aus ner gefüllten ext3 platte und einer 2. leeren platte ein RAID 1 erstelle, ohne bei der ersten platte ein Backup zu ziehen?
<mgolisch> am besten garnicht
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: gar nicht. du musst die platte immer auf die ein oder andere weise aushängen, da ext3 an und für sich sowas nicht unterstützt. einzige ausnahme: du hängst nen hardwareraidcontroller rein der ohne platteninitialisieren duplizieren kann.
<mgolisch> son kram macht man nie ohne backup
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: und den üblichen hinweis auch an dich: RAID ersetzt kein backup, auch RAID1 nicht. wenn du keine backups hast, brauchst du auch kein raid.
<gamer1990> Gibt es bei Synaptic überhaupt die Möglichkeit nur die Pakete aufzulisten von denen proposed/backports verfügbar ist oder evtl. installiert ist?
<KanocX> Das RAID soll nur die Ausfallsicherheit erhöhen... die Backups liegen nur weiter weg, und es würde den Aufwand deutlich erhöhen...
<Fuchs> Kekse! 
<Fuchs> eh, falscher Kanal, Ignorieren. 
<LetoThe2nd> gamer1990: synaptic kann die pakete nach quellen sortiern. links unten -> ursprung. der rest: k.a.
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: das ext3 musst du trotzdem in jedem fall plätten, wenn du kein raidfähiges layer drunter hast. punktum.
<gamer1990> Gefunden, Danke LetoThe2nd
<bullgard4> mgolisch: '~$ find / -samefile /media/Ubuntu\ 11.04\ amd64 2>/dev/null; /media/Ubuntu 11.04 amd64'. Was ist an der Syntax falsch?
<mgolisch> das geht nur bei dateien sagte ich doch
<mgolisch> mein fehler
<bullgard4> aha
<mgolisch> der link count ist bei nem leeren verzeichnis immer 2
<mgolisch> der erste verweiss ist der verzeichnis eintrag selbst der zweite . darin der auf das selbe zeigt
<KanocX> kann ich ein RAID 1 (vorerst) nur mit einer Platte betreiben und nachträglich auf 2 Platten erweitern?
<geser> KanocX: Backup machen falls was schief läuft, auf der 2. Platte ein degraded RAID erstellen (darauf achten, dass es nicht größer wird als was auf die 1. Platte draufpasst), Daten rüberkopieren, die alte Festplatte zum RAID hinzufügen, auf den RAID-Sync warten
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: abhängig vom system, das du verwendest. in den meisten fällen aber ja.
<KanocX> arch-linux (arm / 2.6.31)
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: alles klar, EOD/EOS.
<geser> so habe ich damals meine Daten auf ein RAID "migriert"
<KanocX> LetoThe2nd, EOD/EOS?
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: du darfst das thema in #ubuntu-de-offtopic breittreten, aber hier ist der UBUTU-support, falls dir das noch nicht bewusst ist.
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: End Of Discussion / End Of Support.
<Fuchs> KanocX: arch hat sonst auch einen tollen deutschen Kanal, #archlinux.de 
<KanocX> ich nutze hauptsächlich ubuntu, bin begeistert von der community, deshalb dachte ich, ich bekomme hier auch ein wenig hilfe
<Fuchs> KanocX: freut mich zwar zu hoeren, aber wir wuerden gerne den Support bei den jeweiligen Distributionen lassen. Vor allem weil einige Tools und Prozesse sich doch stark unterscheiden. Frag bei den Archern, die haben auch eine nette Community. 
<LetoThe2nd> KanocX: hatten wir schon 1000 mal, 1000 mal die selben argumente... whatever. danke für das lob, aber das thema ist hier nicht mehr erwünscht.
<KanocX> gut, trotzdem danke
<leszek> hi
<mgolisch> huhu
<animax> Hallo zusammen, würde gerne mal das neue Gimp ausprobieren,. Kann ich ohne Problem auf meinem 10.04 von GLib 2.24.1 auf 2.28.1 upgraden?
<mgolisch> neun
<mgolisch> nein
<mgolisch> am einfachsten gimp und dessen abhaengigkeiten in nem seperaten prefix installieren
<claw> weiß jemand seit wann es /proc/pci nicht mehr gibt ?
<mgolisch> claw: was genau suchst du denn?
<mgolisch> und meinst du /proc/bus/pci ?
<claw> ja eben das war in älteren kernel versionen in /proc/pci eingelagert
<claw> mich hätte interessiert seit wann das eigentlich nicht mehr so ist
<animax> mgolisch: Habe mir gerade den tarball runtergeladen. Kann ich damit was anfangen? Und kannst du mri sagen, wie das mit dem "prefix" geht oder wo ich Infos dazu finde?
<claw> animax, ist normal eine readme dabei wie man es kompiliert 
<claw> gibt da den regulären 3-satz : configure, make, make install
<claw> ?kompilieren 
<animax> claw. Mit Kompilieren habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt. In der ReadMe steht auch nix. Da steht aber: "You can check missing libraries with "ldd ./gimp-2.7", and add them in lib/, that avoid to
<animax> make dirty you OS.". Hilft mir das? 
<claw> hast du dir gimp-2.7.2.tar.bz2 von gimp.org besorgt ?
<mgolisch> ah das ist nen binary
<animax> claw: Nee, gimp-2.7.3.tar.bz2 von graphicall.org.
<animax> claw: Aber bei 'ldd ./gimp-2.7' heißt es auch "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden".
<claw> animax, lies die datei INSTALL
<claw> das ist eine step by step anleitung
<animax> claw. Die gibt's wohl nicht bei mir.
<claw> bei der 2.7.2 von gimp.org schon
<claw> mich wundert es sowieso, dass eine drittanbieter seite ein neueres gimp haben soll als gimp.org selbst aber naja
<claw> ich würde dir zur 2.7.2 raten
<animax> claw: Habe da schon mal vergeblich nach dem Download-Link gesucht.
<animax> claw: Hab schon.
<claw> animax, ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.7/gimp-2.7.2.tar.bz2;type=i
<animax> claw. Scheiße, wo hast du den gefunden?
<claw> wer kompilieren will muss auch aufmerksam lesen können
<claw> ein Programm aus dem Source Code zu installieren ist keine einfache Sache 
<dAnjou> gimp 2.7 gibts in nem PPA
<dAnjou> nur so
<mgolisch> oh
<mgolisch> das ist wohl einfacher dann
<animax> claw: Ok, hat sich erledigt. Habe gerade angefangen, die INSTALL-Datei zu lesen ... Ich warte wohl lieber auf ein Stable und upgrade irgendwann mein OS auf Maverick oder Naughty. Entschuldige und danke für Deine Hilfe.
<claw> animax, dann nimm doch das ppa 
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<claw> hatte sich wohl schon jemand vor dir die mühe gemacht :)
<animax> claw: Für Lucid?
<dAnjou> runter bis jaunty
<claw> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu lucid main
<dAnjou> man nutzt add-apt-repository für sowas
<animax> dAnjou: Ok, dann werde ich das ausprobieren. Das dürfte ja keine Schwierigkeiten geben, oder?
<dAnjou> nö, ich habs selbst installiert
<dAnjou> nur der 1-fenster-modus is noch buggy
<dAnjou> der merkt sich den zustand nich
<animax> dAnjou: "man nutzt add-apt-repository für sowas". Das kann ich doch in der Synaptic hinzufügen, oder nicht? Den 1-Fenster-Modus brauche ich auch nicht.
<claw> ja kann man animax 
<claw> oder dieses add-apt-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<dAnjou> animax: wenn du add-apt-repository nutzt, brauchste dich nich um den genauen string und die ubuntu-version kümmern
<dAnjou> animax: außerdem ist es sehr viel kürzer
<claw> und du bekommst einen fingerprint
<claw> was das bringen soll ist halt fragwürdig bei fremdpaketen 
<animax> Ok, auf der Seite, die Du mir gepostet hast, claw, steht ja alles beschrieben. 
<animax> claw.
<animax> Ich danke Euch vielmals. :-)
<animax> Wenns Probleme gibt, schlag ich wieder auf. Dann erstmal Ciao.
 * emexy95 hat Probleme mit der Installation von VIM-Colorschemes
 * deem findet, dass er so keine hilfe bekommt
<solcero> hallo, möchte gerne auf einem PC Ubuntu 11.04 installieren in dem Fenster "Installtion von Ubuntu wird vorbereitet" hängt das System - wie kann ich rausfinden wo dran das liegt?
<deem> solcero: mit strg+alt+f4 solltest du sehen was er grade macht
<solcero> deem: kommt nen login screen
<solcero> bzw ubuntu@ubuntu
<solcero> aber keine infos
<dAnjou> solcero: probier mal strg+alt+F7
<solcero> ok starte gerade noch mal neu 
<solcero> ne zeigt mir nur den normalen consolen screen - ich formatier mal die platte per hand  vl. hilft es - da ist  lunar linux drauf
<bullgard4> [Natty GNOME 2] Warum zeigt Nautilus das Verzeichnis /root mit dem Sondersymbol "Karteikarte mit rechter Hälfte rot und linker Hälfte weiß mit schrägem Kreuz" an? Was bedeutet diese Ikone?
<solcero> nach dem ich die Festplatte per "Hand" gelöscht und angelegt habe , geht es.
<dAnjou> bullgard4: Ikone bedeutet nicht icon
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Wo ist der Beweis für Deine Behauptung?
<Fuchs> schiebt das in den OT Kanal bitte
<dAnjou> bullgard4: erstmal die antwort auf deine frage: drwx------   5 root root 4,0K 2011-06-14 18:36 root/
<dAnjou> deswegen
<dAnjou> als nutzer hast du da keinen zugriff
<bullgard4> Was meinst Du mit dem Satz: "Als Nutzer hast Du dort keinen Zugriff"? Du meinst, das Verzeichnis hat die Beitzer root/root?
<bullgard4> S/Beitzer/Besitzer/
<bullgard4> s/Beitzer/Besitzer/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: S/Besitzer/Besitzer/
<dAnjou> du musst deine typos nicht korrigieren, das spammt nur den channel voll
<dAnjou> 13:36:47 < dAnjou> bullgard4: erstmal die antwort auf deine frage: drwx------   5 root root 4,0K 2011-06-14 18:36 root/
<bullgard4> Habe ich gelesen.
<dAnjou> da steht doch wer besitzer is
<bullgard4> Ich habe Dir geschrieben, was ich daraus als Besitzer ablese, nicht wahr?
<dAnjou> zitat von dir: Du meinst, das Verzeichnis hat die Beitzer root/root?
<tobago> ich habe auf einer kleinen box hardy heron laufen (grund: intel gma500 graka, die nur bis 8.04 supported wurde). Anschluss über DVI: top! Anschluss über HDMI: winzige schriften.
<dAnjou> ja, hat es
<tobago> ich verwende XFCE.
<mgolisch> tobago: die aufloesung ist aber gleich?
<tobago> das kabel ist immer das gleiche (HDMI auf DVI). der unterschied besteht nur in dem eingang des display (DVI: top, HDMI: flop)
<tobago> mgolisch: ja.
<tobago> mgolisch: also: ich habe die gleiche kiste and dem gleichen monitor. mal über HDMI auf DVI (top) und dann über HDMI auf HDMI (schriften der fenster sind riesengross).
<tobago> mgolisch: wenn ich die kiste direkt an meinen fernseher anschliesse über HDMI auf HDMI, dann schriften der fenster winzig.
<mgolisch> komisch
<tobago> mgolisch: finde ich auch. hatte vorher gnome statt xfce und keine probleme.
<tobago> muss also was mit dem fenstermanager zu tun haben?
<mgolisch> vermutlich geht die autodetection nicht richtig
<mgolisch> oder das geraet liefert auf dem hdmi port andere werte
<mgolisch> da kann er dann vermutlich die dpi nicht richtig berechnen
<mgolisch> du kannst die DPI ja manuell angeben in der xorg.conf
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Was soll das? /lib32 hat aks Besitzer auch root/root und kein solches Symbol. 
<tobago> mgolisch: in Section screen?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: und dessen rechte? vllt. 755?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: /root hat nämlich 700
<dAnjou> kein zugriff außer für den besitzer
<dAnjou> ich hab den ordner nich
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Ja, die Rechte von /lib32 sind 0755.
<dAnjou> suche den unterschied
<dAnjou> drwx------   5 root root 4,0K 2011-06-14 18:36 root/
<dAnjou> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 2011-06-16 16:50 sbin/
<tobago> mgolisch: komischerweise trifft das problem nur für "system" schriften zu (wenn ich z.b. im editor text eingebe, hat er die erwartete auflösung). aber text auf den fensterleisten ist zu groß/winzig
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Ja, die Rechte von /root sind 0700.
<dAnjou> bullgard4: und was sagt dir das?
<mgolisch> tobago: passiert das auch genau so wenn du es im betrieb umsteckst?
<bullgard4> dAnjou: ich weiß, was diese Rechte bedeuten. --  Das beantwortet aber nicht die Frage, die ich eingangs gestellt habe. --  Deine Art zu argumentieren, ist ermüdend nachzuvollziehen.
<tobago> mgolisch: das kann ich jetzt nicht ausprobieren. werde ich in jedem fall aber machen. ich vermute aber, dass dann die sich anzeige der schriften ebenfalls ändert.
<mgolisch> es hat dieses icon weil du da keine zugriffsrechte hast?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: der unterschied zwischen /root und /lib32 ist, dass /lib32 lese- und "betreten"rechte nicht nur für den besitzer sondern auch für die gruppe und - jetzt kommt das wichtige - auch für *alle* anderen hat
<dAnjou> bullgard4: und /root hat das nicht
<dAnjou> und deswegen hat /root in nautilus auch ein kreuz
<dAnjou> um dir zu sagen "du kommst hier nit rein!"
<dAnjou> den zusammenhang herzustellen, ist nicht besonders schwer .. besonders wenn man mal versucht den ordner in nautilus zu öffnen
<dAnjou> dann kommt nämlich ne meldung, dass man keine rehcte hat
<bullgard4> Ja, ich hatte dassselbe auch versucht, bevor ich hier postete.  --  Mit Rootrechten kann ich aber sehr wohl darauf zugreifen. --  Ich habdas Symbol nun verstanden. --  Vielen Dank!   
<dAnjou> bullgard4: in einem mit root-rechten geöffneten nautilus hat dieser ordner auch kein kreuz mehr ;)
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Tatsächlich! Gefällt mir! Da hat sich einer etwas sehr sinnvolles ausgedacht.
<k1l> man sollte aber von einem nautilus mit rootrechten abraten. da hat man mal schnell falsch geklickt und zerbröselt so einige rechte.
<apollo13> oder dateien^^
<dAnjou> in der tat, das hätte ich in einem relativsatz erwähnen sollen
<Minipluto> was muss man an einen terminal-befehl dran hängen, damit eine Darstellungs-Pause gemacht wird, falls die Ausgabe des Befehls länger als eine Seite ist?
<DarkMio> Hallo, mein Drucker druckt nicht. ;)
<joschi> Minipluto: more, most, less…
<joschi> Minipluto: z. B. `ls | less`
<DarkMio> Ich habe mein Ubuntu (bin relativ gezwungen auf Windows 7 64 Bit zu bleiben) auf'ner VM laufen und mein Drucker druckt nicht. Ich habe einen HP LaserJet 1005W (Series, das W steht nicht dabei, allerdings ist das genau der) - das hplip macht nichts, findet keine Geräte und beim ersten anstöpseln via USB installierte er auch fröhlich was. Unter localhost:631/printers sehe ich zwar den drucker, aber der ist eigentlich immer beschÃ
<Minipluto> joschi: dann war ich ja schon auf der richtigen fährte. Habe „Xorg --help | less“ probiert aber sobald ich da eine Taste drücke, wird der Bildschirm gelöscht und in jede Zeile wird ein Tilde (~) gespammt o.O
<DarkMio> Achja, der Drucker funktioniert eigentlich einwandfrei. Mein WinXP hat bis vor zwei Tagen das auch noch gemacht, dann ist die Kiste verreckt und mir ist jetzt die Lizenz deaktiviert worden, da ich sie zu oft benutzt habe... Drecksaffen. -hust-
<joschi> Minipluto: das liegt daran, dass Xorg die hilfemeldung nicht auf stdout ausgibt, sondern auf stderr. das heißt du kannst stderr auf stdout umleiten und dann less benutzen: `Xorg --help 2>&1 |less`
<Minipluto> joschi: böse Fallstricke :D danke 
<mgolisch> DarkMio: must halt anrufen
<DarkMio> Anrufen?
<mgolisch> ja telefonaktivierung
<mgolisch> :)
<DarkMio> Ach quatsch, jetzt läuft auf der VM das Ubuntu.
<DarkMio> Und an irgendwas hängts, was ich noch nicht entdeckt habe.
<mgolisch> sieht er das ding denn?
<DarkMio> Wie gesagt, Drucker wurde erkannt, das HP-Tool-Ding hat sich dabei installiert - und dann war's dann.
<mgolisch> und es wird auch in die vm durchgereicht oder wie druckst du auf dem drucker?
<DarkMio> Fraglich, durchgereicht ist es.
<DarkMio> Ich reiche es an die VM durch.
<mgolisch> ah okay
<DarkMio> Beim ersten mal wurde er erkannt.
<mgolisch> schau halt mal ob er das ding sieht
<mgolisch> lsusb oder so
<DarkMio> Auf localhost:631/printers bekomme ich: hp-LaserJet-1005-series	Hewlett-Packard hp LaserJet 1005 series	miovm-VirtualBox	HP LaserJet 1005 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended)	Beschäftigt
<DarkMio> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021  ||   Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<DarkMio> Ich schmeiss mal aus dem Windoof den Drucker erstmal raus. Da druckt er auch nicht, wird aber 'erkannt' als HP LaserJet P1005
<k1l> ähm, du kannst nur entweder oder. also durchreichen an die vm aber dann kann win nicht drauf zugreifen.
<DarkMio> Is' richtig.
<DarkMio> Aber hier macht der Treiber Fehler, wenn ich dranstecke. ;)
<mgolisch> braucht das viech usb2.0?
<mgolisch> evtl das extpack installieren wenn ja
<DarkMio> Das Ding nimmt glaub'ich noch USB 1.0. Springt aber auf 2.0 und 3.0 an.
<mgolisch> faks du das noch nicht hast
<DarkMio> Eigenartig.
<DarkMio> Wenn ich den Drucker _abziehe_ - also komplett aus der USB-Dose gezogen habe bekomme ich folgendes: miovm@miovm-VirtualBox:~$ sudo lsusb || Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:1317 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1005 || Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021  || Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<DarkMio> Das verwirrt mich.
<k1l> DarkMio: nimm bitte mal nen nopaste service. (oder direkt pastebinit)
<DarkMio> Ich bin über'n webchat. Geht auch pastebin.com?
<DarkMio> http://pastebin.com/7AiVkfDv
<DarkMio> Jetztist er wieder weg.
<DarkMio> Dennoch hat die VM die möglichkeit den  Drucker, der nicht dran steckt, durchzureichen.
<mgolisch> hat er vermutlich nicht gerafft das du es rausgezogen hast
<k1l> also die einzige probleme mit dem drucker stammen noch aus gutsy zeit. also liegts an deinem vm-gefummel. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das gerät da richtig durchreichst.
<mgolisch> ist das son multi dings zeugs?
<mgolisch> oder nen drucker?
<fazer> hallo, wie kann ich per konsole rausfinden, welche version von ubuntu ich installiert habe. ich meine 32 oder 64 bit?
<fazer> "lsb_release -a" zeigt nur an, dass natty drauf ist..
<DarkMio> Das ist ein Drucker.
<mgolisch> uname -a
<DarkMio> Also kein Multimist.
<k1l> fazer: uname -a
<DarkMio> Ein simpler, älterer Laserdrucker.
<mgolisch> okay
<mgolisch> evtl wird das ding nicht richtig freigegeben
<fazer> thx
<mgolisch> weil der treiber vom windows da noch dran haengt oder so
<mgolisch> aber kp, sowas hab ich noch nie probiert
<DarkMio> Den habe ich jetzt rausgeschmissen, also bei Windows deinstalliert.
<DarkMio> Jetzt habe ich ihn durchgereicht.
<DarkMio> lsusb zeigt ihn mir jetzt auch an.
<DarkMio> Jetzt sagt dieses hplip ihn mir auch an! :)
<DarkMio> Und steckt jetzt auch fest im HPLIP - der sagt gerade: Device Status: Idle
<fazer> es gibt x86 und 64 aus, ich verstehe nicht genau , was jetzt drauf ist? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400862/
<k1l> fazer: x86_64 ist 64bit
<k1l> 32bit wäre i686
<DarkMio> Irgendwas druckt er jetzt gerade. Mal gucken. ;)
<mgolisch> ehe
<DarkMio> Also, er druckt. Er braucht eeeewwwiiiig, aber nunja, was druckt, das druckt.
<gamer1990> Kriegt jemand von euch auch folgende Meldung beim Versuch gnome-icon-theme-extras zu installieren: http://pastebin.com/722jDVD6  ?
<DarkMio> Jetzt noch eine Frage zu'ner VM: Wie bekomme ich jetzt am einfachsten ein paar Files von Laufender Maschine auf VM? Über'n USB-Stick, draufgeschoben und durchgereicht oder gibt es da noch einfacheres?
<gamer1990> Virtualbox ?
<DarkMio> Jupp.
<k1l> ,virtualbox? DarkMio 
<shetlandpony> DarkMio, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> man kann gemeinsame ordner nutzen. ist in den artikeln erklärt
<DarkMio> Ah. :)
<DarkMio> Und immer diese viel zu freundlichen Bots von euch!
<fazer> k1l: thx
<DarkMio> Vielen Dank euch allen. ;)
<afo> hey
<afo> wie kann man die externe ip adresse in ubuntu anzeigen lassen
<LetoThe2nd> afo: whatismyip.com
<afo> geht das nicht mit einem Befehl in der Shell
<LetoThe2nd> afo: nicht, wenn du hinter nem router sitzt. zumindest nicht ohne weiteres.
<LetoThe2nd> afo: http://serverfault.com/questions/89114/finding-the-public-ip-address-in-a-shell-script zum einstieg
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/3jk83zr | unix - Finding the Public IP address in a shell script - Server Fault
<ppq> afo: du kannst auch mal gucken, ob dein router einen dyndns client hat, so als workaround.
<afo> hm
<gamer1990> Also fritzbox + dyndns geht mal und dann wieder nicht usw.
<afo> jop fritzbox
<LetoThe2nd> also in dem verlinkten thread sind mindestens 3 verschiedene möglichkeiten. wird ja wohl eine dabei sein für dich.
<afo> jop
<afo> hab sie gesheen thx =)
<afo> *gesehen
<afo> weiß wer wie man in irssi farbig schireben kann
<LetoThe2nd> afo: frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - hier macht man sich mit sowas nämlich keine freunde, dafür aber sehr schnell feinde :-)
<afo> ok
<afo> dann lass ich es iweder
<xperia> hallo ! ist es möglich auf meinem server der über eth0 direkt am netz derzeit verbunden ist ebenfalls die eingebaute schnittstelle "wlan0" ins netz zu gehen ?
<xperia> Will einen Parallen zugang zum netz über das Wlan Modul auf dem Server.
<xperia> Ansich müsste es gehen. Habe das hier gefunden
<xperia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<xperia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Both%20Wired%20and%20Wireless
<xperia> aber so richtig traue ich mich nicht am server änderungen vorzunehmen ohne zu wissen dass sie funktionieren
<xperia> Kann mir jemand mit diesem Vorhaben ein bisschen helfen ?
<ppq> xperia: möchtest du einen wlan access point aufsetzen oder was genau hast du vor?
<xperia> ja genau ich möchte die wlan0 schnittstelle auf dem server dazu nutzen um gelegentlich damit mit meinem latop zu surfen
<xperia> hab das hier gefunden werde es mal testen. sieht recht gut und einfach aus
<xperia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<nahab> hallo, ich habe in meinen benutzer  1x nich als Administrator und  1x als Desktop nutzer....nun geht beim Start ubuntu immer automatisch mit dem Admin  rein, ich will aber haben, das er automatisch mit den aderen namen rein geht...was muß ich dann einstellen?
<xperia> hmmm das problem ist ich habe keine br0 obwohl ich sudo apt-get install bridge-utils installiert habe hmmm was könnte hier das problem sein ?
<joschi> xperia: du musst die bridge natürlich noch einrichten. die installation von bridge-utils allein reicht nicht
<xperia> joschi ahh cool ich dachte schon meine hardware wäre nicht tauglich. hmm jetz natürlich die bingo frage wie mache ich das enifach und sicher ?
<joschi> ,Netzwerkbrücke? xperia
<shetlandpony> Sorry joschi, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Netzwerkbruecke
<joschi> *sigh*
<joschi> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbrücke
<xperia> joschi besten dank !
<xperia> ahh defacto muss ich ja anstatt eth0 br0 nehmen okay mal das ganze testen
<nahab_> hallo, ubuntu meldet sich immer mit dem Falschen Nutzer an, wie kann man das ändern?
<yan_nick> moin
<yan_nick> ich kann ja mit strg+alt und pfeiltasten die workspaces switchen, wie kann ich das nur auf einem monitor machen und nicht für beide?
<nahab_> habs gefunden ciao
<k1l> yan_nick: das geht nur bei 2 xserver afaik
<yan_nick> k1l: 2 xserver ... das sagt mir jetzt was? ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich zwei monitore angeshclossen habe :)
<k1l> auf jedem monitor läuft dann ein eigener desktop. dann kann man aber keine programme mehr rüberschieben, sondern muss sie drüben neustarten
<yan_nick> k1l: ne das ist doof
<yan_nick> anders gehts nicht oder?=
<k1l> ich wüsste da jetzt nicht, ob da die letzten jahre was neues dazugekommmen ist bei den treibern. vlt weiss das ein grafik experte
<mgolisch> noe wuesste nicht wie
<k1l> man könnte halt einfach dem programm immer im vordergrund und auf allen arbeitsflächen zuweisen.
<KanocX> ich habe fedora neben ubuntu installiert, jedoch nicht grub legacy von fedora, da ich weiterhin ubuntu die bootverwaltung überlassen wollte... jedoch erkennt ubuntu mit "update-grub" nicht die fedora installation...
<DarkMio> Da bin ich wieder - Drucker druckt, aber Windows startet nicht mehr. -lacht-
<DarkMio> Ich habe jetzt über meine Render-Kiste neben dem Windows 7 ein Ubuntu installiert, blöd ist nur, dass grub die Windoof-Partition nicht erkennt.
<DarkMio> sudo update-grub hat die Windoof-Partition nicht gefunden. :(
<k1l> ,windoof? DarkMio 
<shetlandpony> DarkMio, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<DarkMio> Ja, ich mag's trotzdem nicht, und ihr wisst schon was ich meine. ;)
<k1l> DarkMio: dann erstell ein script für grub2. ist auch im wiki beschrieben
<k1l> ,grub2? DarkMio 
<shetlandpony> DarkMio: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<DarkMio> Wenn ich das so richtig verstehe, dann muss ich in /etc/grub.d/ arbeiten?
<mgolisch> die partition ist aber ganz ja?
<mgolisch> du kannst sie mounten etc
<DarkMio> Jupp. Sie redet, GParted macht auch mit, gibt Einhängepunkte und sowas mit - und drauf lesen und schreiben kann ich auch.
<mgolisch> k
<DarkMio> Ich frage jetzt nur lieber zweimal nach.
<DarkMio> Komischerweise bootet aber die Kiste momentan nicht, wenn ich direkt von der Festplatte starte, auf der das Windows installiert ist.
<k1l> wenn du eh so viel installierst lohnt sich das einlesen in den aufbau von grub2. wenn man es einmal verstanden hat ists einfach
<k1l> ist das ne wubi installation?
<DarkMio> Ich installiere viel?
<DarkMio> Wubi?
<k1l> du hast doch grade geschrieben, dass du jetzt auf ner anderen kiste wieder installiert hast. etc. jedenfalls schau in den wiki artikel. dort ist der aufbau und auch das erklärt was du suchst
<DarkMio> Na, auf meiner Renderkiste hatte ich noch'ne ungenutze Platte hängen... Und die VM-Ware machte dann nur noch Probleme mit der Übergabe der USB-Geräte.
<DarkMio> Oder war es Windows? Ach, egal. ;)
<nahab> neues proplem, wenn ich software center öffne kommt immer ein fenster, auf dem steht, das ich nichts installieren kann, bis ich alle pakete repariert habe... klicke ich auf reparieren,  kommt ständig ein fehler, und die reparatur bricht ab, wenn ich neu starte und dann beim booten auf "pakete reparieren klicke dannn repariert der auch bis zum ende, doch wenn ich den software center öffne kommt wieder das fenster, das erst alle pakete rep
<nahab> ariert werden müssen, was kann ich machen?
<mgolisch> naja was ist den kaputt?
<jokrebel> nahab: das ganze mal per apt in der Konsole anschaun.
<DarkMio> Urm, hier steht etwas von Grub-Menü? Welches Grub-Menü? Direkt beim Booten oder anderswo?
<nahab> jokrebel, kannst du mir helfen, was ich genau machen soll?
<jokrebel> nahab: in der konsole erst mal ein "sudo apt-get update" gefolgt von "sudo apt-get upgrade". Den kompletten output pasten.
<jokrebel> ,pasten? nahab
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<nahab> jokrebel,  ok mom
<nahab> jokrebel,  muß ich dafür als admin rein, um das machen zu können?
<nahab> der sagt jedesmal das pw für nahab stimmt nicht
<nahab> jokrebel, nahab is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mgolisch> jo sicher
<jokrebel> nahab: Wenn Du nicht in der Sudoers bist, kannst Du normal aber auch über das Softwarecenter nichts installieren.
<jokrebel> .oO( ob das überhaupt sein Rechner war? )
<ubuntuvers123> hallo weiss jemand wie ich die daly jobs von anarcon manuell starten kann ?? oder wann werden sie gestartet??
<ubuntuvers123> vielen dank für hilfe.
<ubuntuvers123> hallo weiss jemand wie ich die daly jobs von anarcon manuell starten kann? oder wann werden sie gestartet?
<koegs>  fn'ubuntuvers123: in /etc/crontabs sollten die einträge zu cron.daily, etc. stehen
<koegs> und wenn du nen befehl manuell starten willst, musst du in halt selber in einem terminal starten
<ubuntuvers123> hi koegs: ja  da habe ich sie eingetragen nur ich weiss nicht und konnte auch nicht heraufinden man die crons gespoolt werden also zeit, ich kann ich testn ob es geht oder ich muss ein tag warten.
<ubuntuvers123> :-(
<koegs> das script legst du in /etc/cron.daily ab
<koegs> es wird zum zeitpunkt von /etc/crontabs abgerufen oder eben später, wenn möglich
<koegs> wenn du manuell testen willst, musst du die uhrzeit in /etc/crontabs ändern oder das script einfach manuell ausführen
<ubuntuvers123> koegs: ok danke das script funzt also kann ich sicher gehen das es morgen druchrast wenn ich es unter /ect/cron.daily/1backup gespeichert habe?
<koegs> so sollte es wahrscheinlich sein, bedenke das es als root läuft, wenn du keine besonderen vorkehrungen getroffen hast
<ubuntuvers123> koeg: danke das manual war etwas verunsichernt! ja backup als root macht doch sinn oder?
<bekks> ubuntuvers123: Nein. Es sollte ausführbar sein.
<bekks> ubuntuvers123: Und ja, wenn man es im Auge hat, ist es sinnvoll, das als root zu tun.
<ubuntuvers123> bekks: ok danke!
<t4b> Irgendwie ist mein PC (Lucid Lynx) extrem langsam. Obwohl noch so einiges an RAM frei ist und die CPU auch nicht ausgelastet ist. Vor allem sehe (Lämpchen an der Festplatte) und höre (die Festplatte ist sowas von laut) ich, dass die ganze Zeit auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird.
<t4b> Wie kann ich da mal schauen, was für ein Programm da ununterbrochen was mit der Festplatte macht? Sowas wie top nur für Schreib- und Lesevorgänge auf Festplatten?
<bekks> iotop
<t4b> bekks:  Danke. :-)
<xperia> ich versuche eine bridge0 zum laufen zu brigen zwischen br0 eth0 und später wlan0 aber es gelingt mir nicht einmal die br0 zusammen mit eth0 zum laufen zu brangen
<xperia> habe folgendes in der interface datei
<xperia> http://pastebin.com/ZQa8M57F
<xperia> ifconfig zeigt mir auch das br0 richtig per dhcp configuriert wurde aber ich kann nichts heraus senden oder empfangen
<xperia> weiss jemand ein tip was noch fehlt um das ganze zum laufen zu bringen. ich versuche einen wireless access point später zu machen darum brauche ich die bridge
<bekks> xperia: Welchen wlan Chipsatz hast Du?
<bekks> Gefühlt 90% aller WLAN Chipsets funktionieren nicht mit einer Bridge.
<bekks> Und um einen WLAN AP zu bauen braucht man definitiv keine Bridge.
<xperia> es ist ein broadcom chip den typ muss ich nachschauen gehen
<xperia> BCM43225
<bekks> Broadcom hat keine 5 stelligen Chipsets.
<ubuntuvers123> ich habe noch eine frage, bei meinem acer laptop ist das kernelmodul acerhotkeys nicht mehr funktionsfähig, ich habe es genau nach dem wiki wieder versucht zu kompelieren nun kommt beim einladen des moduls der fehler invalid modulformat, wiss hier jemand weiter?
<xperia> steht aber so in lspci
<bekks> xperia: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lspci.
<jokrebel> xperia: Vielleicht gibt das ja den richtigen Tipp: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-mit-bcm-/3/#post-2767224
<xperia> 03:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<xperia> für die gesamte ausgabe muss ich die netzverbindung zum laufen bringen um das ganze zu kopieren im moment geht sie ja nicht !
<bekks> man kann sowas auch auf einen usbstick kopieren.
<jokrebel> xperia: Man kann auch nen USB-Stick benutzen für sowas <g>
<xperia> ohhh man wo soll ich den jetzt ein usb stick hernehmen undzudem geht es ja garnicht um WLAN probleme derzeit. ich will einzig einmal eth0 über br0 zum laufen bringen
<bekks> Hast Du gelesen, was ich oben schrieb? Die Chance, das überhaupt ans Laufen zu bekommen, ist etwa 10%, und für einen WLAN AP vollkommen unnötig.
<xperia> also gut dann entferne ich die br0 wenn sie nicht nötig ist und bringe eth0 zum laufen und poste anschliessend die lspci ausgabe
<xperia> ein moment
<bekks> Funktioniert dein WLAN denn ohne bridging?
<xperia> also ich kann alle wlans scannen die in meiner umgebung sind über die wlan karte. ich würde aus diesem grund sagen das sie funktioniert
<bekks> Scannen heisst nicht, dass Du Dich auch erfolgreich verbinden kannst.
<xperia> bin gerade das netzwerk über eth0 zum laufen zu bringen. Persönlich habe ich die Wlan karte noch nie ausprobiert nur mehrmals gesehen das ich sämtliche wlans in der umgebung erfassen kann.
<xperia> bekks => http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=xSzA4g6g
<xperia> dein lscpi hab nun eth0 erfolgreich zum laufen gebracht und mich über ssh engelogt
<xperia> und nun wie weiter um einen Access Point zu erhalten ? iwconfig wlan0 zeigt mir das hier
<xperia> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0PHw6sBG
<x1o> jo, ich hab weiße streifen in bestimmten buchstaben auf bestimmten websiten im firefox4
<x1o> bspw. bei klammern und und dem buschstaben a
<x1o> http://www.wissenslogs.de/wblogs/blog/bierologie/chemie/2011-06-20/spargel-urin-und-der-geruchssinn
<shetlandpony> x1o's url: http://tinyurl.com/3arak7h | Spargel, Urin und der Geruchssinn | Bierologie
<x1o> hier bspw
<x1o> mein ff hat über die jahre ziemlich viel konfiguration erleiden müssen
<jokrebel> x1o: In anderen Browser ist`s ok?
<x1o> jop, chromium machts richtig
<koegs> und mit einem leeren profil schauts richtig aus?
<x1o> mom
<jokrebel> x1o: Ich Würd das mal mit einem neuen Testuser und/oder umbenneung des FF-Confi-Ordners versuchen.
<bekks> ,wlan? xperia 
<shetlandpony> xperia, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<x1o> jop wird richtig angezeigt
<x1o> ...
<x1o> naja danke
<x1o> thx
<nahab> das Problem mit dem Fehler im Software Center habe ich selbst herausgefunden
<nahab> Habe aber ein erneutes Problem, habe anscheinend alles was mit Ser Spracheinstellung zu tun hat gelöscht, steht also alles in Englisch hier und unter System finde ich auch die Eistellung nicht mehr um die Sprache einstellen zu können... jamand eine Ahnung was man da tun kann?
<nahab> aloso alles im englisch meine ich in ubuntu steht alles auf englisch niecht im Chat :-D
<xperia> bekks: danke für den link aber er hilft mir garnichts. da kann ich ja genauso gut die suchmaschine bemühen
<xperia> wo steht den wie ich die wlan karte nun ohne bridge zum laufen bringen kann. sehe da gar nichts
<bekks> xperia: Es geht jetzt erstmal darum, dass Du überhaupt eine WLAN Verbindung aufbaust, um zu sehen, ob das überhaupt funktioniert.
<bekks> Und anschliessend benutzt man iptables um das Forwarding zu bauen.
<xperia> ahh okay gut dann schaue ich mal wie man eine verbindung mttels wlan aufbauen kann
<dr_evil> bekks: nopaste sagt https://gist.github.com/1036305
<nahab> habs gefunden - danke
<dr_evil> die seite läd hier aber nicht
<bekks> dr_evil: Entweder ist die Platte wirklich kaputt, oder Du hast ein Kabel-/Verbindungs-Problem bei der Platte.
<nahab> habs doch nicht... ist nur englisch  in der sprachunterstützung installiert und ich kann irgendwie keine andere Sprache installieren
<dr_evil> ne die ist wirklich kaputt. deswegen wollte ich die als versuch mal überschreiben. aber warum macht linux aus einem schreiben ein DMA READ?
<bekks> Weil der zB erstmal die Position lesen muss.
<bekks> Und er muss von der Platte lesenderweise den Zustand bekommen, ob die das nun geschrieben hat, oder sich feige verweigert hat.
<jokrebel> nahab: "Irgendwie" ist keine brauchbare Beschreibung Deines Problems.
<jokrebel> ,wf? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dr_evil> das überzeugt mich jetzt zwar nicht so. aber bei 47 Reallocated_Sector_Ct und 25 Current_Pending_Sector ist vielleicht mülltone eine gute option
<jokrebel> nahab: …und wie hast Du Dein voriges Problem beseitigt? Den Administrator gefragt?
<dr_evil> krass finde ich das "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<bekks> dr_evil: Ja, da sind noch 25 zur Reallocation, und das Ding hat schon 47 reallocated. Schmeiss sie weg :)
<nahab> jokrebel,  problem nicht über softwarecenter gelöst, donder über Synaptic es war eine prachdatei '( eine Deutsche)  ich hab 3 oder 4 deinstalliert über Synaptic nun habe ich zwar Sprachünterstützung, aber nur mit Voristallierter Englischer Sprachdatei...das installieren anderer Sprache ist unmöglich geworden, weil hellgrau Hinterlegt, d.H ich kann draufklicken, aber es tut sich nichts
<nahab> sorry für die fehlenden buchstaben
<nahab> jokrebel, hab wahrscheinlich zuviel gelöscht, weiß nur nimmer was :-(
<jokrebel> nahab: Dann hast Du wohl wirklich was zuviel gelöscht. Sollte sich aber rausfinden lassen wie die Datei hieß.
<nahab> jokrebel,  wie denn?
<jokrebel> nahab: Synaptic hat unter "Datei" einen "Verlauf"
<nahab> mal sehen
<nahab> ich muß mal wechseln
<jokrebel> .oO( wird aber in Englisch wohl anders heißen <g> )
<offermann_> jokrebel, habs gefunden :-)
<dr_evil> bekks: also irgendwie ist bei linux der caching block layer im weg. ich habs jetzt hinbekommen den sektor zu überschreiben, und die reallocated sectors sind um eins gestiegen mittels  hdparm --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing --write-sector 6292655 /dev/sdb
<jokrebel> offermann_: ? nahab?
<bekks> dr_evil: Ich denke nicht, dass der im Eimer ist ;)
<offermann_> na die dateien die ich gelöscht hatte
<offermann_> jokrebel, 
<dr_evil> bekks: nunja, der ist jetzt anschliessend sogar mit dd wieder schreibbar, also erfolgreich reallocated
<dr_evil> aber die platte ist trotzdem fürn müll
<bekks> Ist der auch erfolgreich wieder lesbar? :)
<jokrebel> offermann_: Wenn Du plötzlich als offermann_ schreibst, obwohl ich mit Dir als nahab tippte ist Verwirrung meinerseits vorprogrammiert…
<nahab_> jokrebel, besser?
<jokrebel> nahab_: Danke ;-)
<dr_evil> bekks: ja, ist im moment lesbar. ob das morgen auch noch so ist, keine ahnung ;)
<bekks> :)
<nahab_> jokrebel,  sollte so nicht sein ...sorry
<dr_evil> vielleicht sollte ich die festplatte auf ebay anbieten. "da ich mich nicht so auskenne, verkaufe ich die platte als defekt"
<sash_> Kauft bestimmt einer... Nicht.
<nahab_> hab noch ne andere frage... hab aus meinen 10.10 jetzt auf 11.04 upgegreadet ... nun habe ich aber 2 grubs ...kann man das nachträglich ändern, und wenn ja wo?
<x1o> ich hab drei verdächtige ordner in .mozilla, firefox; firefox.replaced und firefox-4.0, bin ich richtig in der annahme, dass ich firefox-4.0 und firefox.replaced löschen kann? wie genau stelle ich fest, welcher ordner momentan benutzt wird?
<x1o> und was ist firefox-trunk?
<jokrebel> nahab_: Wegen eines Distributions-Upgrades? Und was genau meinst Du mit 2 Grubs?
<apollo13> hmm mit grub1 und grub2 konnte man kurzfristig mal 2 haben
<jokrebel> apollo13: ach das mit Chain und so?
<apollo13> jupp
<apollo13> aber 10.10 auf 11.04 kommt mir dafür komisch vor
<nahab_> jokrebel,  also es stand da, wenn ich den alten grub mit dem neuen ersetze geht alles andere verloren, ich wusste nicht was der meint, als habe ich "nicht ersetzen " gedrückt nun habe ich den grub von 10.10 wo der neue ubuntu drin steht, aber an 3 stelle,  diesen muß ich anklicken, damit ich in den grub von 11.04 komme
<apollo13> dann müsste er schon davor gechained gewesen sein, weil beide afaik schon grub2 als default hatten
<apollo13> mach mal sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<jokrebel> nahab_: Verschweigst Du uns vielleicht vorangegangene Upgrades?
<nahab_> jokrebel, nee nut der von 10.10 zu 11.04
<nahab_> nut=nur
<apollo13> schau mal ob das grub paket noch installiert ist
<apollo13> (grub nicht grub-pc oder so)
<apollo13> wenn ja deinstallieren und grub2 neukonfigurieren
<nahab_> apollo13, ok mach ich
<apollo13> dann ist das chaining weg, aber aufpassen, bei fehlern kannst nimmer booten
<ubuntuvers123> hallo ich habe ein problem wenn ich unter gnome unter benutzerverwaltung gehe kann ich keine erweiterten einstellung für die benutzer öffen, hat jemand eine idee warum es nicht geht, auch nach reebot!
<apollo13> erstmals: reboot ist für die fisch
<apollo13> zweitens: dor gibts nen unlock button
<apollo13> dort*
<apollo13> dann passwort eingeben und dann sollten optionen gehen
<ubuntuvers123> hä? :-)
<nahab_> apollo13,  ich bin anfänger traust du das einen anfänger zu? :-)
<jokrebel> .oO( Ubuntu hat ne Benutzerverwaltung? )
<ubuntuvers123> genau benutzereinstellungen
<apollo13> nahab_: jein, wenn der anfänger in der lage ist zu lesen was dort steht und nicht einfach bild rumklickt sollte es hinhauen
<apollo13> schief gehen kann natürlich immer was
 * jokrebel kennt höchstens "Benutzer und Gruppen"
<apollo13> aber grundsätzlich: alten grub deinstallieren (paket grub) und schauen, dass grub-pc installiert ist
<nahab_> apollo13,  grub (alte version) müste ich neu installieren...komisch, nachdem sie doch noch da ist...ist also nimmer installiert
<apollo13> dann ein sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ausführen und lesen was dort steht und nachdenken
<jokrebel> …und Backups haben - sicher ist sicher!
<apollo13> dann nen update-grub und grub-install /dev/sda (wahrscheinlich) und dann geht mit etwas glück alles
<apollo13> so mahlzeit, du bist jetzt eh erst mal mit backup beschäftigt
<apollo13> jokrebel: wenngleich ich nicht behaupten könnte für sowas jemals nen backup gehabt zu haben, aber gut bis auf festplattencrash hab ich noch nie eines gebraucht und da kann ich wirklich nix für^^
<apollo13> und seit dem crash laufen jetzt auch alle ssds in nem raid eins (waren nur systempartitionen und deshalb nicht gesichert, autoinstall ftw)
<ubuntuvers123> hallo ich habe ein problem wenn ich unter gnome unter benutzereinstellungen gehe kann ich keine erweiterten einstellung für die benutzer öffen, hat jemand eine idee warum es nicht geht, auch nach reebot!
<apollo13> dude…
<apollo13> du brauchst das nicht alle 2 minuten zu wiederholen
<ubuntuvers123> apollo13: hast du doch mich gemeint?
<dr_evil> ist es möglich ubuntu auf einer 2GB partition zu installieren? das belegt ja glaube ich so um die 3GB bei einer standardinstallation
<jabba_> nam'd
<bekks> dr_evil: Die Servervariante kommt mit unter 1GB hin.
<jabba_> ist es möglich die priorität von LUKS herabzusetzen? mein kleiner home-server ächzt ganz schön, wenn daten in die verschlüsselte partition geschrieben werden...
<bekks> Wenn Du die heruntersetzt, schreibt er langsamer.
<mgolisch> das bringt? das dann alles noch laenger auf vertistellung der ios warten muss?
<jabba_> das macht nichts
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> 12Das wird nichts schneller machen :)
<ubuntuvers123> apollo13: wenn ja unlockbutton in alllen versionen von gnome??
<bekks> Mit ionice kannst Du das tun.
 * jabba_ hätte gerne einen atom mit aes-ni *träum*
<mgolisch> mach doch einfach die verschluesselung wech
<dr_evil> bekks: ah das ist gut. dann probier ich die version mal
<mgolisch> oder nim ne cpu mit aes-ni
<jabba_> mgolisch, gerne - kaufich sofort... aber nur eine cpu die ich 24/7 laufen lassen kann, ohne dass ich arm werde :) 
<bekks> 24/7 zum Sparpreis gibt es nicht :)
<jabba_> naja.. mein atom is schon recht sparsam, wenn der jetzt noch aes-ni könnte...
<jabba_> aber das wirds wohl nich geben
<mgolisch> noe
<mgolisch> wozu braucht man auf nem home filer verschluesselung?
<mgolisch> kommt wer vorbei und klaut das ding?
<dr_evil> bekks ich will hier nen kleinen fileserver neu installieren. hab noch folgende optionen: 2GB oder 4GB microSD karte in USB kartenleser, 2GB oder 4GB CF karte in SATA adapter
<bekks> mgolisch: Irgendwie muss man doch vorhandene Performance töten ;)
<dr_evil> was würdest du empfehlen?
<bekks> 4GB CF.
<mgolisch> hab bei mir nen thumbdrive , tuts auch
<mgolisch> :)
<ubuntuvers123> hallo ich kann keine user unter benutzereinstellungen hinzufügen, weiss jemand woran das ligen könnte??
<auftisch> wie kriege ich eine neue IP (ohne Router)? mit dhclient -r   ,   dhclient krieg ich immer wieder die gleiche
<mgolisch> so oft muss der ja nix von dem rootfs lesen bei nem filer
<bekks> auftisch: Woher kriegste denn die IP?
<auftisch> von meinem ISP direkt, bin schon im netzwerk
<mgolisch> anderes geraet anschliessen
<mgolisch> oder andere netzwerkkarte einbauen/mac aendern
<jabba_> bekks, was ionice'd man denn dann? den process der IO-zugriffe macht (bspw. cp) oder den kcryptd?
<auftisch> ah ok, oder kann ich die mac ?ndern? aja, dann muss ich mal gucken
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: Meinst Du "Benutzer und Gruppen"?
<bekks> jabba_: Wenn, dann den kcryptd
<jabba_> versuch isses wert... dann -c3 wahrscheinlich, oder?
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebel: bentuzer und die anderen buttons gehen auch nicht!
<bekks> ubuntuvers123: In welchen Gruppen ist dein User? Die Inof bekommst Du mit "id" in einem Terminal.
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: Nochmal - Meinst Du "Benutzer und Gruppen"? … unter System - Sytemverwaltung?
<jabba_> hmm, am besten wär's wenn man nur dem "Schreiben" eine niedrige Prio geben könnte
<bekks> jabba_: Das geht nicht :P
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: Und wenn die entsprechenden Knöpfe grau sind, dann hat dieser User vielleicht nicht die Berechtigung dazu. 
<mgolisch> musst halt schauen was es da an tuning moeglichkeiten gibt fuer diesen kram, mit ionice geht das nicht
<auftisch> ok, ich br?uchte eine zuf?llige generation der MAC-Adresse, immer wieder, was automatisch in die etc-Datei eingetragen wird. f?r jDownloader, der soll das dann starten
<bekks> auftisch: Ah, Du willst Deinen ISP verarschen.
<jabba_> nee ... den filehoster
<jabba_>  :)
<auftisch> naja eher die 1-Click-Hoster :) damit ich danach ne neue ip bekomme
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebel: so sorry! also benutzer und gruppen, die buttons sind nicht grau! so ein misst die pw abfrage kommt nicht mehr!
<apollo13> was haben filehosters mit mac zu tun *facepalm*
<mgolisch> apollo13: er will ne neue ip vom isp
<auftisch> genau, und sonst bekomm ich immer wieder die gleiche
<apollo13> ja da hilft mac im normalfall auch nix
<apollo13> einfach nen reconnect machen
<mgolisch> ubuntuvers123: du hast unten diesen authorisieren button gedrueckt?
<bekks> Mit ein bisschen Glück weißt ihm sein ISP immer diesselbe zu. :)
<mgolisch> oder wie der heisst?
<auftisch> genau, immer die gleiche, auch nach pc neustart
<apollo13> bekks: das wäre der erste isp der das tut
<mgolisch> nee
<mgolisch> ist bei mir auch so
<mgolisch> bei unitymedia
<mgolisch> hab seit monaten die selbe ip
<apollo13> ah okay, in at hast nachm modemreconnect entweder ne neue oder du hast ne statische ip gekauft
<ubuntuvers123> mgolisch: dafür zahlen manche viel geld:-) feste ip!!
<ubuntuvers123> moglisch: gibt es bei mir nicht!
<ubuntuvers123> moglisch: den button
<mgolisch> hm kann sein evtl gibts den nicht mehr
<mgolisch> hast du natty?
<mgolisch> benutz dieses zeugs nie
<auftisch> ok, es gibt so was wie macchanger, ich probiers mal aus
<apollo13> nennt sich man ifconfig^^
<bekks> ubuntuvers123: Möchtest Du meine Frage mal beantworten?
<mgolisch> ifconfig iface hw ether neuemac_hier
<mgolisch> oder so
<ubuntuvers123> bekks: sry hab sie übersehen !
<auftisch> ja, aber zufallsgeneriert? jedesmal ne neue, m?glicherweise alle 5min
<mgolisch> lol?
<mgolisch> das merkt dein isp doch
<mgolisch> das du ihn veratschen willst
<mgolisch> wird nen sinn haben das er dir immer die selbe gibt
<auftisch> naja, das l?uft halt nur, wenn ich was runterlade
<mgolisch> evtl haben die nicht soviele
<bekks> https://gist.github.com/1036305
<bekks> https://gist.github.com/1036305
<bekks> https://gist.github.com/1036305
<bekks> https://gist.github.com/1036305
<mgolisch> und neue bekommen se auch keine mehr :)
<mgolisch> sind ja alle alle
<bekks> Was war das?
<bekks> Mein Rechner macht komische Dinge hier.
<mgolisch> jaja, dabei warens nur deine wurstfinger
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: Und das ganze mal per Konsole aufrufen könnte ggf. Fehlermeldungen zu Tage fördern. Heißt "users-admin".
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebel: ich versuchs mal
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: Und vergiss bekks alte Frage nicht…
<ubuntuvers123> bekks: egal welche gruppe! und über terminal k.p. es lieg an gnome: invalid pointer instance
<bekks> ubuntuvers123: Bitte benutze nicht soviele Ausrufezeichen.
<apollo13> was fürn gnome ist das?
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebel: fehler 6153 invalid pointer instance,  hm 
<apollo13> gnome2 oder 3?
<ubuntuvers123> 2
<apollo13> tja, hast wohl nen bug :þ
<ubuntuvers123> nicht ich aber gnome
<ubuntuvers123> auf einmal ?
<ubuntuvers123> gtk_toolbar_insert fail. das hatte ich noch nie.
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: bekks Frage gefunden, gelesen und verstanden?
<mgolisch> irgendwas wirst du gemacht haben
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebe1: ehrlich gesagt nein, ich kann aber user und gruppen im terminal editieren, es muss mit der gtk zu tun haben, finde aber nicht web
<xperia> bekks: bist du hier ? okay habe nun meine wlan verbindun einwand frei am arbeiten. kann problemslos über wlan seiten abrufen usw. wie schaffe ich es nunn zu einem accesspoint ?
<jokrebel> ubuntuvers123: Diese Fehlermeldung erscheint im Terminal wenn Du users-admin aufrufst? Und die lautet _exakt_ so?
<bekks> xperia: ip forwarding, ggf. paketfilter und routing konfigurieren.
<bekks> ,router? xperia 
<shetlandpony> xperia, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<mini2> wie kann ich eine Diskette SICHER löschen?
<mini2> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/fd0 so etwa?
<jokrebel> mini2: so oder mit nem starken Magneten…
<dr_evil> mini2: oder feuerzeug
<mini2> klasse
<xperia> bekks das ist heavy compliziert ! gibt es nicht die einfach möglichkeit einmal das ganze mittels brücke zu testen
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebel: nein erstmal hängt die command, dann komm verschiedene lines soll ich sie pasten?
<mini2>  die kde zeigt nirgends eine diskette an z.b. in dolphine oder geräteüberwachung ist das normal?
<ubuntuvers123> jokrebel: wow habe gerade gksudo users-admin geöffnet und da schau her es geht. aber nicht mehr wie zuvor vom meinem benutzer, da vor die pw abfrage kam. schätze was geschossen.
<KojiroAK> Wie stellt man nochmals die Locales ein? Auf der Konsole?
<ppq> KojiroAK: locale-gen und ansonsten einfach die env variable setzen in deinem ~/.profile oder systemweit /etc/default/locale
<KojiroAK> thx ppq 
<jokrebel> gn8
<ubuntuvers123> die binary users-admin öffnet beim starten keine passwordabfrage mehr kanne es sein das es an der binary selber liegt? oder an einer gtk_config?
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> schau was es ausgibt
<ubuntuvers123> gtk critikal, invalid pointer instance, 
<ubuntuvers123> nichts von direkten nutzen
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die KOMPLETTE, EXAKTE Fehlermeldung - und nicht nur Teile davon.
<dAnjou> sagt mal, wie kann ich in libre office calc ne tabelle drehen, also so, dass spalten und reihen vertauscht werden?
<vectory> ubuntuvers123: wenn du dein pw eingegeben hast bleibt das für 5 min aktiv
<vectory> liegt das vllt daran und nicht an user-admin
<ubuntuvers123> vectory: ja, das ist eine gute spur doch leider sind diese fünf minuten schon seit einem halben tag vorbei:-(
<ubuntuvers123> neustart, abmelden, 
<dAnjou> hat sich erledigt: strg+c -> "inhalte einfügen" [x] transponieren
<ubuntuvers123> echt verzwickt
<mgolisch> jo schlimme sache das
<mgolisch> gehts mit nem neuen user?
<ubuntuvers123> nein
<ubuntuvers123> mit gksudo ja, aber nicht über den button 
<ubuntuvers123> schade das ein so stabiles system aufeinmal solche kleinen schwächen zeigt
<mini2> wie kann ich eigentlich auf eine diskette zugreifen es befindet sich ein *.doc file drauf aber ich kann es nach dem mounten nicht öffnen
<mgolisch> wie meinste das?
<mgolisch> wie hast du es gemounted?
<mini2> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<ubuntuvers123> kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die binary auf seinem system ist in kb?
<ubuntuvers123> users-admin
<mgolisch> mini2: und was geht da nun nicht?
<mgolisch> sollte gehen wenn du es als root oeffnest, ansonsten halt uid/gid option beim mounten verwenden
<mgolisch> glaub zumindest das disketten vfat sind
<mini2> wenn ich das eingebe: "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 && ls -ali /media/floppy0" zeigt er mir sofort die daten, wenn ich anschließend drauf zugreifen will erkennt er es nicht
<mgolisch> was erkennt er nicht?
<mini2> ls -ali /media/floppy0/ zeigt nur noch "insgesamt 8  ... 513075 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-05-01 17:09 ."
<mini2> und noch eine zeile
<ubuntuvers123> keine die binary auf seinem system?
<mini2> diese hier: 513073 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2011-06-04 17:22 ..
<mgolisch> jo dannn ist da nix drauf
<mgolisch> oder das filesystem ist da nicht mehr gemounted
<mini2> mgolisch: warum zeigt es mir nach der ersten befehlskette die daten und bei einem erneuten ls -ali nichts mehr an?
<mgolisch> ka ist es noch gemounted?
<mgolisch> ja/nein?
<mini2> mgolisch: anscheinend nicht nach wiederholten ausführen von der ersten zeile zeigt es mal an mal nicht
<mini2> wie kann ich es dauerhaft mounten?
<mini2> ich werde mal im bios kucken ob es überhaupt aktiv ist
<mini2> bin gleich zurück
<dr_evil> bekks: danke läuft jetzt :)
<Shini> hi
<Shini> hoffe bin hier richtig hab ne frage wegen nem gerät was ich kaufen will ob das bei ubuntu funzt
<k1l> ,hcl? Shini schau da mal rein
<shetlandpony> Shini schau da mal rein: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> die richtige hardware beratung gibts dann im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Shini> k
<Shini> ja bei ubuntu users hab ich schon bissel was gefunden aba wollt wissen ob das gerät denn erkannt wird mit usb is n hauppauge hd pvr kasten zum aufnehmen von playstation sorry bin noch nich so gut bei linux bin ne recht doofe T_T
<Shini> hm schade das sowas scheinbar keiner hat oder nich helfen kann 
<k1l> was ergibt denn: "<gerätebezeichnung> ubuntu" bei ner suchmaschine?
<Shini> naja ich geh mal trotzdem danke ihr lieben
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-21
<n00bomatic1> jmd da?
<C_A_M> moin
<C_A_M> moin
<C_A_M> moin bullgard4 . bin grad auf der suche nach einem backuptool, kannst du mir ein, empfehlen?
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Ja. Nimm rsnapshot! (Das Einrichten erfordert aber das Editieren einer Konfigurationsdatei.)
<C_A_M> ok, vielen dank. das sehe ich mir an. wenn ich dazu hilfe brauche melde ich mich dann bei dir. hatte gerade luckybackup im auge weil es auch daten syncronisiert
<bullgard4> luckybackup kenne ich nicht. 
<sash_> Ich mag backintime
<C_A_M> ist im softwarecenter erhältlich
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Ich habe mir die Beschreibung von luckybackup in Synaptic durchgelesen. Der auffallendste Unterschied zu rsnapshot ist, daß rsnapshot keine grafische Benutzeroberfläche hat.
<C_A_M> autsch dann is es weniger für mich geeignet :)
<bullgard4> :-)
<bullgard4> sash_: Was gefällt Dir sehr an backintime?
<C_A_M> mit dem terminal fang ich grad erst an zu arbeiten. wenn es so weitergeht hab ich bald ein buch so dick wie ein telefonbuch mit terminalbefehlen :)
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Und zudem vergißt man immer welche!
<C_A_M> jop, eben drumm. mir ist auch das synchronisieren wichtig weil ich täglich einiges an neuen files dazukommt
<Taunix> C_A_M, geht auch, nur den anfangsbuchstaben eingeben und dann tab, da kann man sich dann den richtigen befehl raussuchen
<Taunix> oder mit den pfeiltasten durch das schon eingegeben durchscrollen
<sash_> bullgard4: Einfach anzuwenden, funktioniert, sieht übersichtlich aus
<C_A_M> synchronisiereen tuts aber so wie es ausschaut nicht
<C_A_M> schaue es mir gerade auf meinem verknacksten rechner an
<sash_> Was meinst du mit synchronisieren? Selbstverständlich synchronisiert es (je nach Verständnis)
<C_A_M> ich möchte es automatisiert haben damit ich mich da nicht jeden tag oder wöchentlich drum kümmern muss und auch nicht selber vergleichen muss was nun alles neu auf der platte ist
<C_A_M> mein archiv wächst täglich. backups von webseiten zb und halt erweiterungen und tutorials von cms systemen
<sash_> backintime kann man automatisieren. Da ich persönlich ein Laptop habe, lass ich mich lieber durch ein Skript daran erinnern, dass ich zu Hause bin und Backups machen sollte.
<sash_> Wobei halt eine z.B. externe Festplatte, die immer am Rechner angeschlossen ist, nun auch nicht soooo "das Backup" ist
<C_A_M> sondern?
<C_A_M> ne dvd sammlung anlegen ?
<sash_> Nee, die Platte zumindest so aufbewahren, dass die nicht immer am Rechner dran ist, weil dann potentiell alles, was mit dem Rechner schiefgeht, gleichzeitig auch der Platte passiert
<C_A_M> aha, also doch noch ne zweite externe besorgen und nach bedarf anhängen
<sash_> z.b. für monatliche/wöchentliche/<beliebiges intervall> vollbackups, ja
<sash_> Ich hab zum Beispiel eine Festplatte in der nähe des Schreibtischs stehen und eine andere am anderen Ende der WOhnung, auf die ich Netzwerkzugriff habe. Und die synce ich (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig
<C_A_M> etwas in der art hatte ich auch schon im hinterkopf. hab sogar schon an einem nas gedacht
<C_A_M> dort würde ich dann home und webarbeit getrennt voneinander sichern dacht ich mir 
<sash_> Ich sichere immer nur /home/$USER. Aber da ist sowieso alles Relevante, das nicht noch woanders gesichert ist, drauf.
<C_A_M> dann bräuchte ich so gesehen nur noch auf mein system achten dacht ich
<C_A_M> und das system sicherst du dann noch extra?
<C_A_M> das möchte ich dieses mal nämlich auch noch gerne sichern wo ich es nun komplett neu eingerichtet habe
<sash_> das System sichere ich nicht
<C_A_M> wiso das nicht?
<sash_> Weil das zu schnell wieder aufgesetzt ist
<C_A_M> ein neuaufbau dauert bei mir ziemlich lange und klappt leider bisher nie beim ersten mal
<C_A_M> wobei ich mittlerweile schon übung darin haben sollte. aber selbst wenn es beim ersten mal klappt bin ich einige std damit beschäftigt
<C_A_M> das sichern meiner vm hatte beim letzten mal leider nicht so funktioniert wie in den tuts im netz beschrieben war, also musste ich das windows auch noch wieder neu aufbauen was auch ein paar std dauert
<sash_> Was für eine Virtualisierungssoftware nutzt du denn?
<C_A_M> wobei ich endlich gerne komplett auf windows verzichten wollen würde, jedoch brauch ich ein zwei programme die s nicht für linux gibt und mein multifunktionsgerät funktioniert auch nur mit windows
<C_A_M> virtualbox
<sash_> Da musst du doch nur die .vdi-Datei wegsichern und eventuell die dazugehörigen Konfigurationsfiles, wenn die denn sehr speziell sein sollten
<C_A_M> jop, die configurationns.xml habe ich nicht mit gesichert weil ich davon nix gelesen hatte. ich habe nur den vm ordner mit dem xp drin gesichert gehabt
<C_A_M> und ein nachträgliches anpassen der configuration klappte nicht wie gehofft
<sash_> Das sollte doch problemlos wieder laufen, normalerweise. Die .vdi kann man ja sogar zwischen verschiedenen Rechnern hin und her tauschen
<C_A_M> dacht ich auch
<sash_> Da scheinst du bei der "Wiederherstellung" was falsch gemacht zu haben
<C_A_M> das kann gut sein
<C_A_M> weshalb ich ja nun gern alles ordentlich sichern und syschronisieren will
<sash_> Wenn du nur eine vdi hast auf einem neuen Rechner, dann legst du mit Virtualbox eine neue VM an, sagst, dass du schon eine Festplatte hast (An der Stelle, wo er fragt, ob er eine neue Platte anlegen soll), sagst ihm, wo sie ist, das speichert er und du kannst die VM starten und vorher/nachher auch konfigurieren
<C_A_M> autsch
<C_A_M> ich hätte nach 26 std doch lieber endlich ins bett gehen sollen :)
<sash_> Mit Snapshots und so wird es ein bisschen komplizierter, aber auch sowas sollte problemlos gehen, wobei ich das auch nachlesen müsste
<sash_> Also nochmal: backintime find ich super, man kann auch mehrere Profile anlegen (Habe zum Beispiel noch eine Truecrypt-NTFS-Partition, die ich in einem eigenen Profil sichere) Literatur ist hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Back_In_Time, hier http://ubuntublog.ch/applikationen/easylinux-zu-back-in-time, und hier http://www.easylinux.de/CE/EasyLinux-CE-2011-01.pdf
<C_A_M> vielen dank für eure tipps. werde mir alles mal auf meinem verknacksten rechner ansehen, und die wiki studieren
<sash_> Nur die automatische Sache hab ich deaktiviert, weil ich mich da selbst drum kümmere (Mich benachrichtigen lasse)
<C_A_M> das luckybackup sichert so wie ich das sehe neue und veränderte verzeichnisse und lässt schon vohrhandenes aus 
<sash_> Luckybackup kenn ich nicht :)
<C_A_M> man kann zum glück auch nicht alles kennen. deshalb frag ich auch mittlerweile erst gerne nach erfahrungen bevor ich aufs falsche pferd setze
<sash_> Viel Erfolg noch bei der Auswahl, bin weg :)
<C_A_M> danke
<C_A_M> schönen tag noch
<Ubunux> moing
<bullgard4> Ich bin mit einer Natty-Live-CD unterwegs. Warum öffnet 'Alt+F2 > Run a command > gparted <Enter>' nicht GParted? Ebenso nicht das Klicken auf  auf das Symbol »gparted«?  
<bullgard4> Wie kann man in der Live-CD umschalten von Unity auf GNOME 2?
<C_A_M> das geht normaler weise mit abmelden
<C_A_M> und dann beim anmelden unten in der leiste umschalten
<bullgard4> C_A_M: In der Live-CD gibt es kein »abmelden«.
<C_A_M> aha, wusste ich nicht
<Fussel> hm, den effekt, dass gparted nicht startete hatte ich auch mal, auch mit 10.04 *grübelz*
<Fussel> ich glaub, ich hab erstmal was anderes gestartet, aber weiß nimmi so genau
<bullgard4> Fussel: Deine Anmerkung hat mir indirekt geholfen: Ich habe gnome-terminal gestartet. Darin konnte ich dann 'sudo gparted' erfolgreich aufrufen.
<Fussel> hihi, schöön
<elmargol> Ich hab hier so ein altes Fujitsu siemens amilo 2000 pro. Und das synaptic touchpad ist zu empfindlich. Man klickt ohne es zu wollen. Jemand eine idee wie man das behebt?
<elmargol> maverick ist das
<koegs> ,touchpad? elmargol
<shetlandpony> elmargol, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ZumWoifi> hallo
<ZumWoifi> suche in der scribus version 1.4.0 rc 4 erfolglos nach dem menüpunkt objekt drehen... wo kann ich den finden?
<C_A_M> und ich finde gerade keinen beitrag wie ich meinen kompletten feuerfuchs auf meinen neuen rechner importieren kann.
<koegs> C_A_M: einfach das Verzeichnis .mozilla aus deinem Home transferieren
<C_A_M> was, so einfach ?
<C_A_M> mit adons und allem drum und drann ?
<koegs> ja
<C_A_M> super, danke
<C_A_M> das teste ich gleich mal in der vb hab mir grad ne extra spielwiese dazu eingerichtet um das zu testen
<dr_evil> ich hab hier ein geschwindigkeitsproblem beim dateien kopieren. 3 PCs, alle gigabit ethernet, alles unterschiedliche ubuntu versionen
<dr_evil> natty 64bit (samba) => maverick 32bit (cifs) = 35-37MByte/sec
<dr_evil> hardy 32bit (samba) => maverick 32bit (cifs) = 35-37MByte/sec
<dr_evil> hardy 32bit (samba) => natty 64bit (cifs) = 7-9MByte/sec
<dr_evil> hat jemand eine idee wwas ich tun kann damits schneller wird?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: gute herangehensweise!
<C_A_M> jop, hab mir schon zu oft mein system zerballert bei solchen geschichten :)
<C_A_M> und da ich immer drei anläufe brauche bis alles wieder ordentlich funktioniert.....
<dAnjou> eben
<C_A_M> hmm, wenn ich .morzilla kopiere bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung das die datei lzzt3vpu.default scheinbar nicht kopiert werden kann. soll ich das mal als root versuchen ?
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> läuft der ff noch?
<C_A_M> ich kopiere grad vom altem die dateien
<koegs> dr_evil: nfs nutzen :)
<C_A_M> bin noch nicht beim einfügen
<C_A_M>  ? :)
<dAnjou> C_A_M: und läuft der alte noch?
<C_A_M> ja
<C_A_M> ich will halt vom altem rechner den ff auf den neuen rechner holen
<koegs> mach halt "tar cvfj mozilla.tar.bzip2 .mozilla" auf dem alten rechner
<koegs> dann die datei kopieren und auf dem neuen rechner das alte .mozilla löschen und dann "tar xvfj mozilla.tar.bzip"
<koegs> beidesmal im home-verzeichnis als der user und der Firefox darf nicht laufen
<C_A_M> aha, das schaut schlau aus, das probiere ich
<C_A_M> danke
<koegs> da fragt man sich wie er es vorher gemacht hat O.o
<C_A_M> also noch einmal für dummys. ich wechsel ins verzeichnis cd .morzilla und dann dein befehl und dann halt aufm neuen ebenso
<koegs> nein ins homeverzeichnis...
<koegs> wieso schreib ich das extra?
<C_A_M> autsch ok
<C_A_M> sorry
<fist> hey, hatte wer schon das problem, dass unity alle einstellungen vergessen hat? z.b. sind alle "keep in lauchner" in der rechten leiste resetet worden
<fist> *linken leiste
<mgolisch> noe
<mgolisch> gnome2 > *
<Linse> nein, das kenne ich noch nicht
<afo> HEy ich habe mal eine Frage
<afo> Ich habe Vista installiert und auf einer anderne Partition Ubuntu
<afo> in Vista geht der Sound normal doch in Ubuntu höre ich nichts
<C_A_M> schau mal ob es stum geschaltet ist, hatte ich auch schon mal gehabt
<afo> ne
<afo> ist nicht stumm
<afo> bevor ich hier mit root rechten wild ummich werfe
<afo_> oh man
<afo_> das funktioniert nicht
<afo_> hat nicht noch jemadn ne idee
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe eben backintime installiert und will es auf einem neuen Computer ausprobieren. 'Back In Time Manual': "Back In Time acts as a "user mode" backup tool. This means that you can backup/restore only folders that you have write access to." Warum sollte man backintime nicht als Root benutzen? 
<afo_> glaub hier ist grad keiner als helfer da
<C_A_M> dAnjou das haut nicht hin. wenn ich cd /home und ann deinen befehl eingebe bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung. verzeichnis nicht gefunden, kann nicht ausführen: keine berechtigung, error is not recoverble: exiting now, child return status 2, error is not recoverble: exiting now
<afo_> C_A_M weißt du woran es noch liegen kann mit dem Sound?
<C_A_M> sry, bin auch noch in der ubuntu grundschule :)
<afo_> kay
<afo_> k1l Kennst du dich mit Sound in Ubuntu aus?
<LetoThe2nd> afo_: stop mal kurz bitte.
<C_A_M> hast du joomla fragen kann ich dir helfen :)
<afo_> ne
<afo_> weiß gar nicht was joomla ist
<LetoThe2nd> a) farbe -> baldiger ban. glaubs mir. b) nicht jeden einfach anquatschen, der auftaucht. nervt nur. c) wenns wer wüsste, hätt er/sie es dir sicher gesagt. ergo d) es weiss grade einfach keiner. es folgt e) frag in ein paar stunden nochmal, oder stecks zwischenzeitlich ins forum.
<C_A_M> ein content management system zum erstellen von webseiten
<afo_> ok ich lass es lieber
<afo_> aber wenn er gerade erst on gekommen ist hat er meine frage von oben noch gar nicht gesehen
<LetoThe2nd> afo_: so what? völlig sinnfreies argument bei nem channel mit 150+x usern und was weiss ich wie vielen joins/parts in der stunde. willst du es jedem wieder vorbeten? und noch dazu in allerbester metafragen-form?
<afo_> ne ok ich unterlasse dieses Verhalten in Zukunft...
<LetoThe2nd> afo_: glaub mir, so funktioniert das hier einfach nicht. man schmeisst seine frage in den raum, und wenn wer drauf einsteigt, gut. wenn nicht - in ein paar stunden noch mal fragen, oder zwischenzeitlich im forum versuchen.
<LetoThe2nd> afo_: hier mal ein paar einstiegshilfen, wie was hier läuft, was gut ist, und was nicht:
<LetoThe2nd> ,regeln? afo_ 
<shetlandpony> afo_: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<LetoThe2nd> ,smartquestions? afo_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber smartquestions
<LetoThe2nd> hm ne, das wohl nicht :-/
<LetoThe2nd> afo_: das: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<LetoThe2nd> afo_: und als einstieg für dich zur selbsthilfe
<LetoThe2nd> ,soundprobleme? afo_ 
<shetlandpony> afo_, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> viel spass beim lesen und vielen dank für dein verständnis :-)
<dAnjou> C_A_M: du meintest nich mich, oder?
<C_A_M> autsch sorry nein :)
<C_A_M> koegs das haut nicht hin. wenn ich cd /home und ann deinen befehl eingebe bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung. verzeichnis nicht gefunden, kann nicht ausführen: keine berechtigung, error is not recoverble: exiting now, child return status 2, error is not recoverble: exiting now
<koegs> omg, das Home-Verzeichnis deines users... als ~
<koegs> *also ~
<C_A_M> da komme ich nicht rein merkwürdiger weise
<C_A_M> da ekomme ich die meldung das es das verzeichnis nicht gibt
<koegs> mach doch einfach mal "cd ~"
<C_A_M> passiert nix zumindest sehe ich nicht das ich in ein verzeichnis gewechselt bin. bei cd /var zb sehe ich es wenn ich dort bin
<koegs> dann steht dort einfach nur ~ und du bist im verzeichnis deines users... dein heimat-verzeichnis, kannst du mit "pwd" überprüfen
<C_A_M> ahhh, ok, das scheint man nicht zu sehen wenn man dort ist
<C_A_M> na denn gebe ich mal deinen code ein
<C_A_M> geht dennoch nicht: tar: .morzilla: kann stat nicht ausführen: datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden. tar: beende mit fehlerstatus aufgrund vorheriger fehler
<afo_> Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee bezüglich meines Soundproblems. Bisher bin ich nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen. 
<afo_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung?redirect=no
<afo_> AlSA ok und Wiedergabe ok doch vorgegebene Lösungsversuche schlugen fehl
<koegs> C_A_M: nopaste doch bitte mal die ganze zeile inkl. dem Befehl
<koegs> ,nopaste? C_A_M
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<szal> C_A_M: dat Teil heißt auch net .morzilla, sondern .mozilla ;)
<C_A_M> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2562/ryynhoc5_png.htm
<C_A_M> autsch
<C_A_M> ich glaub ich sollt mir wohl noch ein paar mützen schlaf gönnen
<simon_ftw> hallo, kann ich mir direkt im nano-editor irgendwie nachträglich su rechte holen, wenn ich merke dass die speicherrechte nicht ausreichen?
<LetoThe2nd> simon_ftw: nein. dann die datei irgendwo zwischenspeichern.
<joschi> simon_ftw: nein, geht nicht
<simon_ftw> okay
<joschi> simon_ftw: mit einem editor, der externe kommandos ausführen kann (vim, emacs…) wäre es möglich, aber nano ist ja absichtlich eher simpel gehalten
<simon_ftw> kommt ja nicht so oft vor, und das mit zwischenspeichern ist okay für mich, hauptsache ich muss nicht alles nochmal neu tippen
<C_A_M> das erstellen der bzip2 hat geklappt nur beim kopieren der bzip2 in das neue home/user vom usb stick aus bekomme ich nach etwa 50% ne fehlermeldung.
<simon_ftw> was gibts für tips, um neuere versionen eines programmes aus folge-releases zu installieren? würdet ihr apt-pinning empfehlen?
<C_A_M> ahh beim 6 versuch hat es nu  geklappt
<LetoThe2nd> simon_ftw: nur selten, im allgemeinen ist ein gut gepflegtes ppa die beste lösung.
<afo> Mein Problem ist gelöst
<C_A_M> Vielen Dank koegs hat geklappt nach dem ich noch ne 2 an deinen code zum wieder einfügen dranngehängt habe :)
<koegs> klingt ja irgendwie nach nem kaputten system, wenn selbst kopiervorgänge nicht funktionieren...
<C_A_M> jop das alte ist nicht mehr so ganz in ordnung
<C_A_M> deshalb hab ich mir diesmal auch ne ubuntu vm eingerichtet um testen zu können. ich hoffe nur das es nicht so ein großen unterschied gibt zwischen 32 bit und 64
<__fish__> hat jemand ne idee warum bei meinem ubuntu 11.04 der nivida grafiktreiber zwar aktiviert, aber "nicht in benutzung" ist? die grafikeffekte von unity fehlen deshalb wohl bei mir...
<__fish__> kann man da iwas an den einstellungen drehen, dass er benutzt wird?
<__fish__> ?
<koegs> ,gedult? __fish__
<shetlandpony> __fish__: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen. [geduld]
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du noch dazu sagen, welche karte du hast und welchen treiber du installiert hast
<__fish__> nivida 8400 m gs und beschleunigter grafiktreiber von nvidia (version current) [empfohlen]
<__fish__> zur auswahl steht noch version 173, aber die habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, selbes problem
<Fuchs> fist: cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version
<Fuchs> __fish__:  cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version
<Fuchs> doofe nicks, sorry fist, schlaf weiter
<__fish__> ich nehm mal an das soll ich ins terminal eingeben?
<Fuchs> richtig 
<Fuchs> und ohne s
<Fuchs> __fish__:  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Fuchs> so
<__fish__> das erklärt, dass nichts gefunden wurde^
<__fish__> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:54:25 PDT 2011
<__fish__> GCC version:  gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) 
<Fuchs> gut, der nvidia Treiber wird benutzt
<Fuchs> dass Deine Desktopeffekte nicht gehen hat einen anderen Grund, damit wir das beheben koennen, musst Du ein bisschen mehr Informationen rausruecken
<Fuchs> z.B. was genau "nicht gehen" heisst
<__fish__> ok^^
<__fish__> diese fenstereffekte, die unity normalerweise mit sich bringt fehlen bei mir (animationen)
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep -i compiz 
<__fish__> wenn ich ein fenster bewege reagiert dieses auch recht träge
<__fish__> jens      1273  4.2  3.3 263956 104720 ?       Sl   12:30   1:05 compiz
<__fish__> jens      1443  0.0  0.0   1912   488 ?        Ss   12:30   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<__fish__> jens      2644  0.0  0.0   5568   864 pts/0    S+   12:55   0:00 grep --color=auto -i compiz
<Fuchs> compiz laeuft auch, in dem Fall willst Du Dir mal ccsm installieren und das konfigurieren 
<__fish__> done
<__fish__> da muss ich jetzt wo was einstellen?
<Fuchs> da wo Du was aendern willst 
<Fuchs> z.B. bei den Animationen, wenn Du Animationen willst
<__fish__> kk, thx - werd da mal etwas mit rumspielen
<stephanmg> auch wenn u. U. OT ist: ein tipp mit welchem pdf "reader" ich markierungen einfügen kann, wie bspw. bei acroread?
<Fuchs> stephanmg: okular
<Fuchs> wobei das die Markierungen derzeit nicht im PDF selber, sondern in einer zentralen Datei speichert 
<dadrc> xournal kann auch PDFs annotieren
<stephanmg> danke. werde ich mal beides ansehen.
<nahab> hallo, unter ubuntu 10.10 konnte man unter Startprogramme einstellen, das ubuntu bei nächsten start den Desktop so aufbaut, wie man ubuntu verlassen habt, oder  eine desktopeinstellung ganz speichern.... wo kann man das bei 11.04  unter startprogramme gibt es das leider nimmer
<ppq> nahab: sieh dich mal nach "sitzungsverwaltung" o.ä. um
<nahab> ppq, "sitzungsverwaltung" wo ist das?
<ppq> nahab: das kann ich dir nicht sagen, schätzungsweise system -> einstellungen -> irgendwas mit sitzung
<nahab> ppq,  gibt es bei mir leider nicht :-(
<nahab> ok, also ich schilder mal das problem, ich habe screenlets und kopete installiert, leider startet kopete ständig an linken rand oben, gesetzt habe ich ihn aber  rechts mittig und bei screenlets  starten die  screenlets verschoben obwohl die gerade untereinander stehen soll... kann man das einstellen, das ubuntu so startet  (hier: 11.04) das alles so startet wie ich es gesetzt hatte?
<ppq> hast du schonmal suspend-to-disk ("ruhezustand") als alternative zum runterfahren in betracht gezogen?
<k1l> nahab: compiz sollte ein plugin dafür haben, was wo gestartet wird
<nahab> ppq, ja habe ich...glaube aber nicht wirklich, das es genauso wenig strom braucht, als wenn man den pc ausschaltet
<jwi> doch natürlich tut es das? der pc *ist* danach aus
<nahab> hab aber keinen knopf um pc sofort in den ruhestand zu setzen
<ppq> wenn du es nicht glaubst, kannst du gerne den stecker rausziehen wenn er schläft :p
<jwi> nahab: "sitzung speichern" gibt es afaik mit 11.04 nicht mehr
<nahab> jwi,  is ja blöd, warum das nicht
<nahab> is doch blöd, wenn die screenlets über den ganzren desktop verteilt sind
<nahab> ist ruhezustand = Bereitschaft?
<ppq> nein
<jwi> nein - bereitschaft ist s2ram, ruhezustand s2disk
<ppq> bereitschaft ist afaik suspend-to-disk
<ppq> +ram
<ppq> bla
<nahab> also, wie kann ich mein pc mit 1 klick in den ruhezustand brinen?
<deem> nahab: indem du ihn einstellst, was er bei drücken des netzschalters tun soll
<deem> zb in den ruhezustand fahren
<nahab> deem,  sorry, aber wo kann ich das einstellen?
<deem> nahab: hast du gnome?
<nahab> deem, jau
<deem> nahab: System -> Einstellungen -> Energieverwaltung. Dort der Reiter "Allgemein"
<nahab> deem,  ja und genau da kann ich nur einstellen bereitschaft oder ausschalten
<k1l> hast du nicht unity in 11.04? nahab 
<nahab> puhhh ich schau mal nach
<k1l> unity= starterleiste links. gnome panel oben und unten.
<deem> gnome sagt zu ruhezustand aber bereitschaft :D
<apollo13> blödsinn, der sagt "suspend" :p
<nahab> k1l, ist das wichtig?
<apollo13> nein, drum fragt er ja
<nahab> k1l, kann ich nicht sagen - sorry
<nahab> im softwarecenter steht, das es installiert ist
<k1l> nahab: da reicht ein blick gradeaus:  http://ubuntism.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/11.04classic-session.png  <<<< gnome2 aka classic  , http://www.k12opensourceclassroom.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/ubuntu-unity.png <<< unity
<jwi> (es würde sich vllt auch lohnen per "dmesg | grep S4" schauen, ob s2disk überhaupt unterstützt ist :))
<nahab> k1l, ok, dann habe ich kein unity
<kurnik> Hallo, kleine Fragen bezüglich VNC: Wenn ich einen vnc server starte, kann dann jeder Honk via Internet eine Verbindung aufbauen, sofern er Passwort/freigegebenes Port kennt? Wie kann man das sicherheitstechnisch beurteilen, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Passwort maximal 8 Zeichen haben darf?
<ppq> kurnik: vnc allein ist ziemlich unsicher, man kann das aber über ssh tunneln, siehe ubuntuusers wiki
<mgolisch> jo ist nicht so der hit
<mgolisch> am besten nicht direkt weiterleiten
<mgolisch> sondern ueber ssh wie ppq sagte
<kurnik> den wiki artikel habe ich mir angeschaut
<kurnik> mir geht es darum ob allein das starten des vnc servers ein sicherheitsrisiko ist oder nur wenn eine verbindung aufgebaut wurde
<kurnik> denn ssh hin oder her, der vnc server muss ja erst gestartet worden sein, oder?
<geser> kurnik: wenn der vnc server nur auf dem loopback interface (lo) lauscht, dann kann er nicht von außen angesprochen werden
<kurnik> geser: das sagt mir jetzt nicht viel. aber weil ich mich selbst auch über eine dyndns zum zielrechner via internet verbinde, würde es ja doch funktionieren?
<mgolisch> vnc direkt weiterleiten ist total unsicher
<kurnik> mgolisch: was genau meinst du mit "direkt weiterleiten"?
<geser> kurnik: wenn du vnc über ssh machst, dann brauchst du nur ssh auf dem dyndns-Rechner erreichbar zu haben und das VNC kann dort nur lokal lauschen (auf lo). Du kannst dann über Port-Weiterleitung durch den ssh-Tunnel dann auch von entfernt auf den VNC-Server zugreifen
<kurnik> geser: ich habe jetzt eine ssh verbindung via internet aufgebaut und das entsprechende vnc port ist frei. vnc funktioniert an sich auch, doch wie bringe ich vnc dazu "lokal zu lauschen"?
<mgolisch> indem du dem server beim starten sagst das er nur auf dem loopback interface lauschen soll?
<mgolisch> welchen vnc server verwendest du?
<kurnik> diesen standard vnc server, den man mit "$ vncserver" startem kann
<kurnik> laut wiki soll das ganze ja irgendwie mit "vncviewer -via user@host localhost:0" klappen...
<solcero> hi, hab 11.04 drauf und 2 Monitore angeschlossen - jetzt wird mir auf dem zweiten monitor auch der oberer Bildschirmrand mit uhr ect angezeigt. Kann man den ausblenden ? unter 9.x hatte ich den nie 
<Master_User> hallo ich schreibe gerade ein conky script und will es später auf gnome-look uploaden. Ist einer von euch so freundlich und wen er nnatürlich zeit hatt. mal mir kurtz die ausgabe von 'cat /etc/issue' zu zeigen :)
<k1l> Master_User: das hängt wohl von der verwendeten ubuntu version ab :)
<Master_User> das ist dann schlecht wen nicht alle linux /etc/issue haben muss ich was anderes Überlegen ty aber:)
<k1l> Master_User: "Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l"  das ist z.b. mein output
<Master_User> passt dann danke :)
<deem> Master_User: jedes linux hat soweit ich weiß eine /etc/issue
<deem> nur der inhalt ist eben anders :D
<Master_User> aso dann muss ich nicht weiter fragen weil will halt nur das in conky die Distribution angezeigt wird
<Fuchs> schlechte Idee, http://pastebin.com/wNw83kxT
<Master_User> gibt es auch irgendwo in System das Logo von der Distribution die man benutzt irgendwo rein zufehlich?
<Fuchs> deswegen nimmt man lsb_release dafuer 
<deem> Fuchs: cool. ist da da immer so?
<Master_User> ja gentoo muss immer irgentwie alles anders haben :/
<Fuchs> deem: ist eine von zwei Optionen 
<Fuchs> Master_User: das geht auch anderen Distributionen so. Nimm lsb_release, genau dafuer hat man es gemacht
<Fuchs> Master_User: wenn lsb-release -r und -d nichts gescheites liefern, dann kannst Du immer noch auf /etc/irgendwas zurueckfallen 
<Master_User> wow danke fur tip Fuchs habe es grade ge-mant
<k1l>  /etc/lsb-release z.b.
<Master_User> da spare ich mir sogar noch die sed anweisung
<solcero> oder kann man generell den oberen Bildschirmrand ausblenden ? 
<k1l> solcero: das macht wenig sinn, weil das menü ja im panel ist. dann müsste man für das menü vom programm immer erst ganz rüber auf den anderen monitor
<solcero> k1l: ok mich stört es eigentlich auch nur auf dem 2ten monitor
<solcero> beim filme gucken XD
<k1l> solcero: unity hat diese genannte option noch nicht. vlt kommt sie in 11.10.
<k1l> und beim filme gucken würde ich einfach mal doppelklick ins fenster probieren :)
<k1l> (oder f11)
<solcero> dann mus sich wieder auf stehen XD hab mir nen script geschrieben das die filem von alleine starten -aber erstmal danke für deine hilfe ich werd einfach ohne unity starten udn es mal probieren 
<geser> solcero: dann schaue mal, ob das Programm, dass du zum Abspielen verwendest einen "fullscreen" Parameter hat
<solcero> geser: ja tut es mplayer -fs 
<bacarni> Moin! Ich hab meinen Dropboxordner ein neues Symbol gegeben. Wenn ich den Ordner nun links in die "Schnellstartleiste" ziehe hat es aber nur das normale Symbol. Es ist eine svg-Datei, die ich als Symbol genutzt habe. Bei Dokumente, Bilder, etc. funktioniert es ja auch...
<k1l> bacarni: mach mal nen rechtsklick auf das symbol in der liste. ich emine man könnte dem auch so ein symbol zuweisen
<fist> weiss jemand wo bei openoffice (libreoffice) die option zum ändern von hintergrundfarben für text ist? es sollte hier sein: http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/4034/nuotrauka3.png bei mir ist aber der dialog so: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7172/screenshot18k.png
<bacarni> k1l, beim rechtklick hab ich nur "öffnen", "im Reiter/fenster öffnen", "umbennen" und entfernen. sonst nichts
<k1l> bacarni: hmm, ok. hab grad kein ubuntu mit unity zur hand. dann weiss ich es aus dem stehgreif auch nicht
<bacarni> k1l, alles klar. trotzdem danke. Wenn ich z.B. den Ordner Vorlagen nehme, dann übernimmt er das Ordnersymbol. Komisch...
<fist> kann bitte jmd mal probieren ob er bei libreOffice impress (presentation) die hintergrundfarbe für text setzen kann
<fist> ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln
<k1l> fist: das erste bild ist der writer und nicht impress
<k1l> bei impress legst du einfach eine textbox an und füllst den hintergrund mit einer farbe.
<een> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht  jemand bei dieser Fehlermeldung helfen ? Versuche mit dem mplayer mkvs abzuspielen. http://nopaste.info/73e0de8cc1.html 
<fist> k1l: ich habe ein textfeld mit einigen zeilen an text
<fist> kann ja jetzt nicht für jedes wort davon ein textfeld erstellen
<k1l> o_O du willst jedes wort anders farbig hinterlegen?
<fist> darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht
<fist> ich habe ein sql-query und möchte die namen der tabellen die angesprochen werden mit verschiedenen farblichen hintergründen abheben
<fist> damit man beim erklären gleich sieht zu welcher tabelle welches feld gehört
<fist> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/9782/screenshot19f.png
<fist> den text in türkis kann man auf dem bildschirm schon kaum lesen .. denke am beamer ist es nur noch schlimmer
<fist> kann doch nicht sein, dass es so eine funktion nicht gibt oder
<fist> na ja
<noob7> hallo leute ich hab hier zwei programme die ich gut finde und die ziemlich leicht für anfänger zu bedienen sind Giver und Transmageddon
<noob7> wahrscheinlich schon beide bekannt wollte es aber trotzdem sagen
<Robert_Zenz> noob7, und?
<noob7> nix und hab mir gedacht vielleicht war jemand auf der suche nach sowas
<noob7> keine große neuvorstellung oder so
<Robert_Zenz> ,ot? noob7 
<shetlandpony> noob7: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<noob7> finde die einfach einfach und die machen das was sie machen sollten :)
<noob7> ok dann muss ich wohl ein ontopíc fragen
<noob7> wenn ich gtkrecordmydesktop verwende wird wärend der aufnahme alles sehr langsam, wenn ich das "startmenü" aufmache und den mauscursor rauf und runter bewege verzögert er sich
<noob7> ist es normal und man muss einfach bei der aufnahme alles langsamer machen 
<noob7> ?
<noob7> hab schon versucht die qualität auf 50 runterzusetzen aber es ändert sich nichts
<Robert_Zenz> noob7, wahrscheinlich schafft es einfach dein PC nicht zu laufen und gleichzeitig ein Video zu encodieren. HW Specs wären interessant.
<noob7> ATI/ATI5770, Athlon X4 640, 8gig ram, aber 32bit ubuntu
<noob7> Robert_Zenz, müsste doch reichen oder
<Robert_Zenz> noob7, vielleicht kommt auch die Platte nicht nach...was für eine Auflösung versuchst du denn aufzunehmen?
<usch> hi, kann xchat irgendwie speichern, dass bei bestimmten channels die joins/parts/quits angezeigt werden sollen und bei anderen nicht? im moment mache ich das bei jedem start per hand und das nervt ein bisschen.
<noob7> 1280x1024 fullscreen
<usch> [eigentlich keine direkte ubuntu-frage, aber vielleicht weiß es ja trotzdem jemand]
<noob7> usch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315262
<k1l> usch: oben rechtsklick auf den channel-tab und dann den haken bei hide joion/part msgs. speichert er das nicht?
<noob7> Robert_Zenz, ist die auflösung zu hoch sollte man runter gehen?
<usch> noob7, k1l: nein, er speichert es eben leider nicht.
<k1l> hmm, sollte er aber. 
<usch> habs mit irc_conf_mode 1 (also alles aus) und ein paar per hand eingeschaltet.
<usch> na warte, ich starte xchat mal neu... mom
<usch> nee, er merkt es sich nicht.
<usch> was auch komisch ist (aber mir relativ egal ist) - das tray-icon ist nicht mehr dieses xchat-icon, sondern eine #
<k1l> stimmen die rechte vlt nicht? mal als root gestartet? schau mal im /home ordner nach z.b.
<noob7> ush, To save the individual settings across sessions, use 2.8.6 or newer. If on an earlier version of XChat, per channel saves must be done with a script.
<usch> noob7: hab 2.8.8
<usch> k1l: rechte von ~/.xchat2 hauen auch hin
<usch> naja, so schlimm isses nun auch nicht. wäre nur eine kleine erleichterung gewesen
<vectory> aprospos sudo und rechte
<vectory> eichfach `sudo ifconfig eth0' dürfte mir nicht den netzwerkmanager über haufen schmeißen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: warum überhaupt sudo?
<vectory> weis nich mehr, länger her
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: reicht nicht ein einfaches /sbin/ifconfig auch?
<noob7> usch, -This setting will be saved on clean quit- (XChat 2.8.6+) was auch clean quit bedeutet
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: du tippst befehle mit sudo ein, weil halt einfach so?.... ganz schlechte angewohnheit.
<vectory> normaler weise nicht
<vectory> tipp grad mein problem
<vectory> komm immer wieder mal her, hab bis jetzt aber noch keine lösung gefunden
<vectory> seit ich probiert hab ppp eintzurichten, was gar nicht klappen konnte, weil der isp probs hatte, und ich dann auch wieder mit router und dhcp connecten wollte, erscheint der netzwerkmanager nichmehr im tray und es connected nicht automatisch
<noob7> usch, vielleicht wenn man das teil nicht ordnungsgemäß schließt ??
<vectory> bin jetzt schon so weit, dass es mit dhclient ne ip vom router bezieht, aber der netzwerk manager bleibt weg, außer nach suspend, dann zeigt er ein rotes kreuz (keine verbindung, obwohl ich ja grad on bin)
<usch> noob7: strg+Q, also normal.. (ich kille nicht jedes mal den prozess ^^)
<noob7> mkay
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: ich vermute, dass du irgendwelchen ramsch in der /etc/network/interfaces stehen hast. was da konfiguriert ist, fasst der nm nicht mehr an.
<vectory> von pppoeconf kann das aber nich verramscht sein, danach sollte dhcp trotzdem klappen, nehm ich an
<vectory> is irgendwer hier mit dhcp über router am netz und hat ne standard config?
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: vmtl 9 von 10 leuten...
<noob7> usch, ok ich geb auf :) hier gibts noch ein script für die alte version http://orvp.net/xchat.php?chansaver
<usch> noob7: danke, mal ausprobieren
<k1l> vectory: nopaste mal deine /etc/network/interfaces
<vectory> mom
<vectory> k1l: http://pastebin.com/aCc1FqGX
<kurnik> Hallo, mein System booten sehr langsam und habe mir deshalb eine Bootchart angefertigt: http://tinyurl.com/6go8oh2
<kurnik> Kann mir jemand sagen wo genau der Bootvorgang hängen bleibt?
<shetlandpony> kurnik's tiny url: http://h6.abload.de/img/natty-20110621-1k7uc.png
<LetoThe2nd> sag ich doch... ramsch drin ;-)
<vectory> #
<vectory> auto eth0
<vectory> #
<vectory> iface eth0 inet manual
<LetoThe2nd> stop
<vectory> ?
<LetoThe2nd> nicht hier reinblubbern
<vectory> ich?
<ppq> .oO(außerdem heißt das static und nicht manual)
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: ja. nicht hier rein pasten/blubbern
<vectory> ich hab das nich von hand geöffnet und reingeschrieben :)
<ring0> wie mache ich unter gnome2 einen screenshot vom gerade aktiven fenster? gabs da nicht etwas wie alt+drucken?
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: vmtl. wars the ghost in the shell, ja.
<vectory> sorry, sollten nur 2 zeilen sein, dachte bis 5 wärs ok
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: mach dat file mal so: http://pastebin.com/i5JnUzFj
<ppq> ring0: bin mir nicht sicher - alt, shift, strg... eins von denen
<k1l> vectory: nimm halt mal den ganzen kram unter iface lo inet loopback raus. dann sollte der nm das wieder mögen
<vectory> LetoThe2nd: um dann wieder pppoeconf drüberlaufen zu lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> vectory: um dann gar nichts mehr damit zu machen?
<ring0> ppq, leider keins von den dreien :)
<k1l> vectory: du nimmst doch nen router. was willst du mit dem kack ppoe?
<ppq> grr.
<ppq> zumindest in kde :D
<vectory> k1l: ich krieg von versatel nur support wenn das modem dran is das die supporten
<vectory> wenns wieder mal nich klappt
<LetoThe2nd> und das modem ist seriell, oder was... hängs halt auf die wan seite des routers, fertig.
<vectory> eh?
<vectory> :)
<vectory> kp wie das geht, steck lieber um, wenns mal sein muss
<k1l> dann leb halt so wie es jetzt ist.
<LetoThe2nd> *faceplam* whatever.
<vectory> das geht über ubuntu hinaus
<vectory> danke für die hilfe soweit
<waza-ari> Hey all - hat jemand ne Idee, wie man jpg Bilder verkleinern kann, ohne dabei die Exif-Daten zu verlieren? Sowohl mit mogrify, convert und digikam geht zwar verkleinern, die Bilder haben danach aber keine Exifs mehr... Hat jemand einen vorschlag?
<vectory> gimp?
<vectory> kann ich testen ewnn de magst
<waza-ari> Achso, vergessen zu erwähnen - Batchverarbeitung wäre ganz gut, weil es uU recht viele sind. Ich werde es aber mal gerade testen, aktuell sind es "nur" 5
<waza-ari> Gut, mit Gimp klappt das sogar. Muss ich halt bloß einzeln machen, oder gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?
<ppq> man kann in gimp auch skripten
<ppq> das ist aber ein komplexes thema
<vectory> gibt bestimmt cli tools die jpg auch skalieren können
<dAnjou> convert zum bleistift
<waza-ari> Das habe ich jetzt irgendwie befürchtet... die beiden cli tools, die ich bisher hatte waren wie gesagt mogrify und convert aus imagemagick
<ppq> .. lesen und so. lol.
<sdx24> convert sollte die exif-Daten per default da behalten, das ist ein Bug.
<waza-ari> Anscheinend.. Version ist die in Ubuntu mitgelieferte, laut -version "GraphicsMagick 1.3.12"
<kurnik> Hallo, mein System booten sehr langsam und habe mir deshalb eine Bootchart angefertigt: http://tinyurl.com/6go8oh2
<kurnik> Kann mir jemand sagen wo genau der Bootvorgang hängen bleibt?
<shetlandpony> kurnik's tiny url: http://h6.abload.de/img/natty-20110621-1k7uc.png
<fspol> heyhey
<LetoThe2nd> kurnik: btrfs?
<kurnik>  LetoThe2nd: ext4
<kurnik> ganz normal
<LetoThe2nd> kurnik: war nur ne vermutung. dann keine idee gerade.
<kurnik> LetoThe2nd: mir gehts noch nicht direkt um eine problemlösung, sondern wie ich mit dem bootchart den blockierenden prozess finden kann
<LetoThe2nd> kurnik: alles schön und recht, aber bei btrfs gibts unter umständen ein ganz anderes problem, und das sieht man nicht unbedingt im bootchart. daher die frage.
<kurnik> LetoThe2nd: oh ok
<sdx24> kurnik: Was macht das sudo tee da? Und das sleep?
<kurnik> sdx24: undervolting
<sdx24> Aus der rc.local? Die wird sowieso von root ausgeführt.
<kurnik> ja das ist der grund, warum ich es dort reingeschrieben habe
<kurnik> damit es mit root rechten ausgeführt wird
<kurnik> klappt auch soweit
<k1l> das ist aber nen eigener kernel oder?
<kurnik> ja
<kurnik> das problem mit dem langen warten gabs aber schon lange bevor ich einen kernel kompiliert habe
<NFischer> Hi all! weiss jemand zufällig wie man "watch" dazu bringen kann umlaute richtig auszugeben?
<jokrebel> hi
<ppq> NFischer: versuchs mal mit watch -x
<NFischer> ppq, exec: No such file or directory
<NFischer> Oo
<NFischer> ohne -x gehts
<sdx24> NFischer: Ausgabe von "locale; sh -c 'locale'" in ein Pastebin bitte.
<NFischer> http://pastebin.com/mfHSTMmB
<sdx24> hm, das sieht doch ansich ok aus.
<NFischer> jo.. "lynx www.xxx.de --dump" tut auch... nur fehlen eben in "watch lynx www.." die Umlaute..
<der_sebo_> Guten tag
<der_sebo_> hat einer eine idee... immer wenn ich mich an meinem natty desktop anmelde braucht er eine weile, bis das netzwerk aufgebaut wird
<NFischer> der_sebo_, feste IP vergeben?
<der_sebo_> wird das netz nicht schon beim booten geladen?
<der_sebo_> hab nen 10.04 ubuntu server der dhcp und dns macht
<der_sebo_> also resavierung und dann feste ip zuweisen
<der_sebo_> toll, bei 10.11 ging das irgentwie so
<NTQ1> Hi. Ich hab hier grad so ein Live-CD-Image auf USB-Stick gebracht und wollte es auf einem anderen Rechner booten. Jetzt steht da nur "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian...." und in der nächsten Zeile "boot: " und ich darf was eingeben. was hab ich zu tun?
<NTQ1> eigentlich sollte da dieser willkommensbildschirm sein mit der frage nach testen oder installieren
<vectory> BTQ1: help
<vectory> ?
<NTQ1> "Could not find kernel image" hm...
<vectory> hast du den stick ordentlich formatiert?
<NTQ1> ich probier's mal mit ner live-cd
<vectory> du kannst nicht einfach ne .uso auf den stick entpacken
<NTQ1> ich habs hier mit dem Startmedienersteller gemacht, der bei ubuntu dabei ist
<NTQ1> das ist mir klar :)
<vectory> s/uso/iso/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: du kannst nicht einfach ne .iso auf den stick entpacken
<NTQ1> danke, shetlandpony :P
<NTQ1> und ja, ich weiß. du bistn bot
<Amon-san> moin. ich hab eine frage zu firefox 5 und natty: wird jetzt das firefox-aktualisierungs-schema umgestellt, wo die releases häufiger kommen, oder muss man weiterhin lange auf die offiziellen FF-Updates warten?
<NTQ1> wie gesagt. hab den startmedienersteller genommen. der hat sonst auch immer klasse funktioniert
<NTQ1> ok, mit CD geht's. dann mach ich es halt damizt
<NTQ1> dann kann ich nur nix drauf installieren
<der_sebo> keine änderung
<der_sebo> troz fester ip muss ich auf die netzverbindung warten
<der_sebo> das problem ist, in der fstab will ich meinen server per fssmb mounten
<ppq> _netdev als mountoption schon probiert?
<ppq> (ja, mit dem unterstrich am anfang)
<der_sebo> nein noch nicht
<ppq> und du meinst wohl smbfs? und damit cifs? :)
<der_sebo> ja genau mein ich
<der_sebo> smbfs
<der_sebo> derzeitig in meiner fstab
<jokrebel> der_sebo: server mit GUI?
<der_sebo> nope
<der_sebo> nur desktop
<jokrebel> der_sebo: Wenn Du das Netzwerk per Netzwerk-Manager-Applet verwaltest, wird das auch erst beim Start vom X aktiviert.
<der_sebo> also einen ubuntu server auf bash und nen natty desktop
<der_sebo> also auf netzwerk-manger verzeichten?
<ppq> der_sebo: _netdev bringt nichts oder was darf man da jetzt reininterpretieren?
<NFischer> Re... wie kann ich einen gnome-terminal starten und ihm gleichzeitig ein script mitgeben? "gnome-terminal --geometry=41x24 /home/damn/Scripts/scabfahrt" tut nich..
<NFischer> ODER: wie kann ich dem gnome-panel Applet-launcher eine Geometry für das starten im Terminal mitgeben?
<bullgard4> NFischer: 'man gnome-terminal': " -e, --command=STRING: Execute the argument to this option inside the terminal.'
<bullgard4> NFischer: 'man gnome-terminal': " --geometry=GEOMETRY;  X geometry specification (see "X" man page), can be specified once per window to be opened.'
<NFischer> bullgard4, danke.. is aber recht unschön, da sich erst ein default Terminal öffnet und dann der das Programm enthaltende
<NFischer> bullgard4, sorry mein Fehler
<NFischer> bullgard4, hatte noch "open in Terminal" geclickt
<NFischer> danke!
<x1o> hi, ich habe jetzt nen problem mit pulseaudio und meiner soundkarte bzw dem subwoofer. ich kann das phänomen jetzt sehr genau beschreiben
<bullgard4> x1o: Dann beschreibe es sehr genau!
<x1o> ich bräuchte aber etwas hilfe für den bugreport und ist hier irgendjemand den das upmixing etc interessiert?
<bullgard4> x1o: Es sind ja hier meist wenige aktive leute. Wahrscheinlich ist der Bugreport an Launchpad für die Ubuntu-Gemeinschaft nützlicher.
<x1o> bullgard4, weißt welche dateien ich dazu hochladen muss?
<antitainer> Hallöchen, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit dem Startmedienersteller auch andere OS als Linux von USB-Stick bootbar machen kann?
<deem> warum sagt mir mein terminal, dass meine luks partition, die ich mit einer livecd gemountet habe und dort reingechrootet bin, dass ich das nur ro gemountet habe? o_O
<deem> laut "mount" ist es aber rw gemountet
<LetoThe2nd> antitainer: im allgemeinen nein, im speziellen windows erst recht nicht (wenn du das meintest)
<k1l> ,unetbootin? antitainer 
<shetlandpony> antitainer, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<antitainer> shetlandpony: gibt es eine möglichkeit sowas unter linux mit mac os bspw. hinzukriegen?
<shetlandpony> Sorry antitainer, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gibt es eine mglichkeit sowas unter linux mit mac os bspw. hinzukriegen
<k1l> antitainer: vlt klappts ja mit dem startmedienersteller wenn man ein anderes iso angibt. habs selbst nie probiert. mit unetbootin gehts auf jeden fall
<LetoThe2nd> ,bot? antitainer 
<shetlandpony> antitainer: ich bin ein bot ;p
<antitainer> oh.
<LetoThe2nd> antitainer: und zum thema OSX frag apple. das ist payware, das sollen die gefälligst selber supporten.
<bullgard4> x1o: Im wesentlichen benötigst Du das Wissen, welches DEB-Programmpaket betroffen ist. Dann mußt Du eingeben: '~$ ubuntu-bug <DEB-Programmpaketname>'. 
<x1o> ok
<x1o> pulseaudio als metapaket, geht das?
<bullgard4> x1o: Du weißt, daß Du Dich vorher anmelden/registrieren mußt bei Launchpad?
<x1o> bin ich glaube ich sogar
<bullgard4> x1o: 'pulseaudio' als Paketangabe funktioniert wahrscheinlich.
<x1o> ich muss zwischen fast jedem lied in rhythmbox die ausgabe hardware kurz switchen, damit der subwoofer funktioniert, also fast nach jedem lied geht der subwoofer nicht, wenn ich dann notebookboxen anmache und wieder soundkarte gehts wieder...
<bullgard4> x1o: Ja, das solltest Du an Launchpad melden.
<x1o> der witz ist wenn ich speaker-test -c6 mache, wird der subwoofer dennoch angesprochen
<x1o> obwohl er in der rhythmbox ausgabe nicht angesprochen wird, bzw nur sehr sehr schwach
<x1o> wenn ich dann wieder switche knallt der subwoofer wieder richtig geil, kein placebo effekt oder so, auch durch tastsinn etc überprüft
<Amon-san> moin. ich hab eine frage zu firefox 5 und natty: wird jetzt das firefox-aktualisierungs-schema umgestellt, wo die releases häufiger kommen, oder muss man weiterhin lange auf die offiziellen FF-Updates warten?
<sash_> bullgard4: Von "sollte" steht da ja nix. Außerdem sollte es im Startmenü auch einen Eintrag "as root" geben. Aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt wohl auf dem Backup von Userdaten und ausschließlich dazu nutze ich es auch (Antwort auf 10:56)
<bullgard4> x1o: Ja, schreib das alles in den Feherbericht hinein.
<x1o> okäse
<k1l> Amon-san: das soll in einer der nächsten ubuntu releases umgestellt werden. noch nciht
<sash_> k1l: Quelle?
<Amon-san> d.h. bis 11.10 raus ist haben wir firefox 8 oder 9 ja?
<Amon-san> und bekommen aber nur support für 4.X
<k1l> sash_: suche ich grade raus
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich meine das "sollte man" in folgendem Sinn: rsnapshot benutzt man immer mit »sudo«. Wieso stellt backintime auch einen "Benutzermodus" zur Verfügung, wo man das Programm backintime ohne sudo aufrufen kann. Die Entwickler versprechen sich davon einen Vorteil. Welcher Vorteil ist das?
<k1l> Amon-san: du kannst natürlcih fremdquellen nutzen wie du lustig bist
<sash_> Amon-san: Was im bisherigen Releasezyklus aber etwa 4.2.5 heißen würde.
<k1l> Amon-san: und dass auf einmal jede unterversion eine neue version wird liegt nicht an uns :/
<sash_> bullgard4: Keine Passworteingabe, keine sudo/root-Rechte nötig? Ist das nicht recht offensichtlich?
<NFischer> weiss jemand wie ich per Bash ein .gif aus mehreren gifs bzw. jpgs machen kann?
<Amon-san> des bisherige release zyklus existiert ja nur grad ned mehr. und wenn ubuntu annimmt dass er das noch täte und deshalb die versionen nich bereit stellt, fänd ich das - sagen iwr mal - einschränkend
<bullgard4> sash_: Mir ist es nicht offensichtlich. Höchstens ist es etwas sicher für Anfänger.
<sash_> NFischer: https://atchieu.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/using-imagemagick-to-convert-a-series-of-images-to-animated-gif/
<bullgard4> s/sicher/sicherer/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: sash_: Mir ist es nicht offensichtlich. Höchstens ist es etwas sicherer für Anfänger.
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/5wp9onb | Using ImageMagick to convert a series of images to animated GIF   atchieu
<sash_> bullgard4: Und nicht jeder User kann sudoen. So ganz generell
<NFischer> sash_, nice, thanks!
<bullgard4> sash_: Das stimmt natürlich. (Geht in die gleiche Richtung.)
<k1l> Amon-san: wie gesagt: es steht dir frei fremdquellen zu nutzen. aber da bist du dann selbst verantwortlich
<Amon-san> k1l: das ist aber nicht das was der a) normaluser hören will und b) völlig an der problemstellung vorbei
<jokrebel> Amon-san: Diese Diskussion gehört aber trotzallem ins Offtopic, da es nichts mit Support über supportete Sachen zu tun hat.
<Amon-san> wenn ich den schiri kritisiere will ich auch ned hören, hätteste das spiel halt selbst pfeifen müssen
<Amon-san> jaja, ich bin wech
<Amon-san> bloß kein byte zu viel fragen, was ggf etwas über das normale support niveau hinaus geht
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe auf meinem neuen Rechner eine Backupsitzung mit backintime durchgeführt. ich habe mir anschließen das Ergebnis angeschaut und bin mit ihm zufrieden.
<k1l> ,ot? Amon-san 
<shetlandpony> Amon-san: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> Amon-san: Nein - aber keine sinnlosen Diskussionen anzetteln...
<bullgard4> s/anschließen/anschließend/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: sash_: Ich habe auf meinem neuen Rechner eine Backupsitzung mit backintime durchgeführt. ich habe mir anschließend das Ergebnis angeschaut und bin mit ihm zufrieden.
<Amon-san> wenn ich frag welche ff version ins aktuelle release rein kommt ist das OT?!?
<deem> Amon-san: ja
<jokrebel> Amon-san: Wenn es da um das "kommende" handelt ja - Dafür gibts den +1 ;-)
<k1l> Amon-san: komm mal auf den teppich!  deine frag ist beantwortet. du willst nur noch stänkern, und da bist du hier falsch!
<vectory> NTQ: noch da?
<sash_> bullgard4: Ich mag vor allem den Backupbrowser und die Möglichkeit, mehrere Profile anzulegen
<Amon-san> k1l: schade dass du das als stänkern siehst, wenn man mit unvcerständis reagiert, dass detailfragen gleich als OT abgetan werden
<bullgard4> sash_: Wozu benötigst Du mehrere Profile?
<jokrebel> Amon-san: 1.) das kommende Release 2.) +1 = der Kanal #ubuntu-de+1 für die Releases die noch nicht aktuell sind 3.) ungefragte Querys sind unerwünscht.
<sash_> bullgard4: Ich sichere einmal mein /home und einmal ein Truecrypt-Device aus meiner Windows-Umgebung. Jeweils in andere Pfade mit anderer Priorität
<bullgard4> sash_: Wenn Du nicht so knapp mit Speicherplatz bis, kannst Du beides in einem Ritt sichern und benötigst kein 2. Profil.
<maaan> nabend zusammen, ich hab ein prob nach der neuinstall von 11.04 64b..hatte vorher 10.04LTS 32b ohne probs laufen
<jokrebel> Amon-san: Und ins "aktuelle" wird FF 4 soweit ich weiß nicht kommen.
<sash_> bullgard4: Ich mounte das Truecrypt-Ding nur On-Demand
<jokrebel> *5 mein ich
<eem> hallo, habe immer noch die Fehlermeldung [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1 wenn ich mit dem mplayer ne mkv gucken möchte. kann mir da vl. jemand was zu sagen?
<bullgard4> sash_: Für ähnliche Fälle habe ich bisher mehrere Partitionen auf der Backup-Festplatte. Sie werden automatische beim Einstecken des usb-Steckers eingebunden.
<sash_> bullgard4: Will ich alles nicht :)
<bullgard4> sash_: :-)
<bullgard4> MaAaN: Du hast Deine Frage noch nicht gestellt.
<maaan> mein Rechner bleibt beim booten hängen und Grakatreiber lässt sich keiner activieren...letzte Meldung SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xfec000f0 already in use...
<spoob1> hallo, kann ich mit wget eine komplette website lokal speichern? sind etwa 70 dateien
<maaan> zusätzlicher Treiber aktiviert aber nicht in Benutzung
<bullgard4> MaAaN: Da trat vorher sicherlich eine besser verständliche Fehlermeldung auf?
<jokrebel> Amon-san: Die Channelregeln stehne im Topic (ganz oben). Und ungefragte Querys gelten ganz allgemein als "unhöflich". Du zerrst auf einer Party ja nimanden ins Eck um ungestört mit ihm zu quatschen, oder?
<bullgard4> MaAaN: Wenn Du einen zusätzlich installierten Treibe in Verdacht hast, dann de-installiere ihn probeweise. Und dann den anderen. --  Zu welchem Ergenis kommst Du dann?
<bullgard4> spoob1: Ja.
<spoob1> bullgard4: schon was gefunden, muss jetzt nur tausend mal php durch html ersetzten :P
<bullgard4> spoob1: Viel Spaß!
<spoob1> bullgard4: hab ich generell immer bei solchen aufgaben, danke 
<maaan> letzte Meldung: Stopping System V initialisation compatibility  [OK] ...dannach schaltet sich der Bilkdschirm nach ca. 10 aus.
<vectory> spoob1: da gibts ne option für, das php, asp etc als html gespeichert werden
<spoob1> uh perfekt
<spoob1> vectory: finde da grade nix, weißt du die zufällig aus dem kopf?
<vectory> ne
<bullgard4> MaAaN: Da sollte eine Fehlermeldung im Xorg-Log auftauchen.
<vectory> spoob1: --adjust-extension
<vectory> is auch eher was fürs offtopic
<jokrebel> Amon-san: nur n Beispiel wo das erwähnt ist und dann is gut -ja? http://www.coolnetirc.de/irc-einsteiger.html
<spoob1> oha geht echt perfekt, vielen vielen dank. sorry für ot
<maaan> hier mal mein Xorg-log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400922/
<jokrebel> maaan: vielleicht findet sich was in der /home/DeinUser/.xsession_errors (ggf. auch -old)
<maaan> @jokrebel: werden da nicht nur Fehler aus den aktiven Sessions geloggt...denn soweit komme ich ja garnicht...bin aktuell im per Wiederherstellungsmodus on.
<maaan> hab jetzt nochmal alle Nvidea Treiber deinstallt...>reboot...bis gleich...danke schonmal für eure Hilfe...stell mich etwas nooby an(bins ja auch) ;-)
<maaan> erster ERfolg...
<maaan> booten ging normal...allerdings hab ich jetzt nur extrem miese Auflösung
<maaan> welche sich nicht einstellen lässt
<jokrebel> maaan: .xsession_errors ist die aktuelle ~-old die vorherige…
<jokrebel> maaan: welche Grafikkarte?
<maaan> 8600GT
<maaan> Nvidia
<maaan> hier meine .xsession-errors.old http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400927/
<jokrebel> maaan: Dann solltest Du hoffen das Fuchs grad zeit hat....
<jokrebel> maaan: der kennt sich mit Nvidia-Karten nämlich extrem gut aus.
<maaan> das klingt so als bis du mit deinem Latein am Ende...
<maaan> dann hoff ich mal
<jokrebel> maaan: ich such noch - Fuchs hätte die Lösung vielleicht aus dem ff…
<Fuchs> Fuchs hat hoechstens 5 Minuten
<maaan> aber die würden wahrscheinlich schon sehr helfen
<Fuchs> ich hoere und die Zeit laeuft
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Hattest Du an Deinem R61 eine SD-Karten-Buchse?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: nein, soweit ich mich erinnere
<bullgard4> Fuchs: ok
<maaan> @Fuchs hast du das bisherige mitgelesen
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> nvidia bug report ist allerdings meist ein sehr guter Anfang fuer mich
<Fuchs> ach, miese Aufloesung
<Fuchs> 3 moegliche Gruende, ich will den Bug report  (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh), die ~/.config/monitors.xml und ich will wissen, was da fuer ein Monitor dran ist und wie  (Adapter, Switches, ...)
<maaan> nr 1 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400932/
<maaan> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<maaan> sudo: nvidia-bug-report.sh: command not found
<maaan> kann ja nich denn wenn ich sie installt habe bootet er nich
<Fuchs> dann ist der Treiber nicht mehr installiert 
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> das klingt nach mehr als 5 Minuten 
<Fuchs> forum.ubuntuusers.de 
<Fuchs> das X11 / Graphische Oberflaeche Unterforum, dann lese ich das morgen am UU Teamtreff durch
<maaan> Monitor Samsung SyncMasterP2450
<maaan> ok dann werd ich da mal einen Roman schreiben ;)
<Fuchs> folgendes gerne: 
<Fuchs> lspci -vvv 
<Fuchs> hrm ... allgemeine Systeminformationen, Ubuntu-Version und welche nvidia Treiber Du schon wie installiert hattest
<Fuchs> und probier mal beim Booten, wenn es schwarz wird, via CTRL+ALT+F1 in ein Terminal zu wechseln, 
<Fuchs> wenn das geht, dann kannst Du da einen nvidia bug report erstellen, dann moechte ich den haben 
<maaan> alles klar...dann werd ich das mal abarbeiten...so gut ich das kann
<Fuchs> gut, in der Zwischenzeit kannst Du Dir auch noch folgendes durchlesen: 
<maaan> vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? maaan 
<shetlandpony> maaan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg, ich versuche morgen zum Antwortn zu kommen, aber ich bin aktuell 1) in Urlaub 2) an einem Teamtreff 3) in den Pruefungsvorbereitungen. Meine Zeit ist daher aktuell sehr begrenzt. 
<maaan> das war gestern schon meine Letüre...leider ohne Erfolg..aber ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen schon nich mehr
<Fuchs> um mal noch eine Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen: wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen? 
<maaan> na dann dopplet danke für deine 5 Min
<maaan> DVI direkt
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, ich versuche es mir morgen im Forum anzuschauen 
<Fuchs> es waere halt gut, wenn ich Logs haette von wenn es schief laeuft, also wenn Du beim Booten in eine Konsole kommst, dann hilft das schon sehr 
<maaan> ok..kann ich die auch im Wiederherstllungsmodus bekommen?
<Fuchs> leider nein, weil da der nvidia Treiber nicht geladen wird
<Fuchs> genau das sollte ich aber haben
<maaan> ok
<Fuchs> so, und weg. Schoenen Abend, viel Erfolg
<maaan> ebenso
<maaan> danke nochma
<mohar> Hallo Leute ich habe ausversehen die Default Login Session geändert und bekomme sie nciht wieder zurück geändert. Wo in welcher Datei steht die default session?
<jokrebel> mohar: Was genau meinst Du damit? Was genau hast Du gelöscht? (und warum)
<bullgard4> mohar: Hast Du das Programm gdm gestoppt und neu gestartet?
<dAnjou> mohar: zum beispiel in system -> systemverwaltung -> anmeldebildschirm
<mohar> jokrebel: nix gelöscht bullgard4: jap, ich habe Unter "login Screen" die default Session ganz unten geändert
<mohar> ich hätte das gerne wieder auf standard weil der von mir gewählte session (xbmc) nicht funkt
<jokrebel> mohar: einfach beim nächsten booot wieder umstellen…
<dAnjou> oder ab- und anmeldne
<jokrebel> …genau
<mohar> jokrebel: richtig, das kenne ich ja das man die session nach dem abmelden umstellen kann, ldieder fehlt mir diese option im/am anmelde bildschirm
<dAnjou> mohar: nein, klick deinen nutzer an
<dAnjou> dann gehts
<dAnjou> diesem facepalm bin ich auch schon erlegen
<jokrebel> mohar: User eintragen/auswählen Passwort angeben - dann kann man unten auch auswählen :-)(
<mohar> ich muss dazu sagen das ich keine standard install habe sondern eher etwas Sepzeiller instaliett habe
<mohar> DOH
<mohar> DOH
<mohar> DOH
<dAnjou> is gut
<mohar> passwort eingeben dann erscheint erst die option
<mohar> autschn
<dAnjou> mohar: eigtl. erscheint sie schon, wenn du deinen nutzer aktivierst
<dAnjou> denn jeder nutzer könnte seine eigene umgebung haben wollen
<mohar> leuchtet ein
<mohar> okay danke euch beiden
<jokrebel> mohar: gings?
<mohar> mit fiesen ati treiber geschichten kennt ihr euch nciht aus, oder?
<mohar> jep
<jokrebel> mohar: frag einfach - sind viele hier -> viel Wissen…
<mohar> ich möchte gerne generell und für immer overscan im ati treiber ausschalten das ich wirklich fullscreen bekomme
<mohar> alle gängigen foren / blog sachen funzen nciht
<spoob> kann ich bei firefox irgendwie einstellen das in die urlbar eingegebene leerzeichen nicht in %20% umgewandelt werden?
<mohar> einzige möglichkeit ist über nen scrippt atrib sachen an das aticonfig tool zu übergeben und das als startup script laufen zu lassen
<jokrebel> gn8@all …  @mohar: sorry mir fällt dazu gar nichts ein
<bullgard4> spoob: Das Umwandeln in %20% macht Firefox, um dem Protokoll http zu genügen. Es wird Dir also schwerfallen, das auszuschalten. --  Was hast Du eigentlich vor?
<mohar> wie kann eine weitere festplatte dauerhaft mounten nicht erst beim zugriff?
<mohar> klassisch über die fstab?
<Robert_Zenz> mohar, ja.
<mohar> weil das gibt es doch jetzt das "neue" uuid gedönse
<Robert_Zenz> mohar, und? Kannst ja trotzdem mit alter Bezeichnung einhängen wenn du nicht die UUID reinschreiben willst.
<vectory> hm, wenn jede partition ne eigene uuid hat, ändert die sich nur beim formatieren?
<mohar> Robert_Zenz: /dev/sdb1       /halde          ext4    defaults        0       0 wäre dann auch klassisch oder?
<Robert_Zenz> mohar, klingt zumindest gut.
<Robert_Zenz> vectory, keine Ahnung, lies im Wiki nach...aber denke schon.
<maru_> abend
<maru_> vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen: Ich würde gerne 1 Interface (wlan0) vom networkmanager ausschließen. Alle anderen interfaces (eth0, eth1) sollen aber weiterhin von networkmanager geführt werden. 
<maru_> Gibt es eine möglichkeit das einzurichten? Google hat mir leider nicht helfen können :(
<sdx24> maru_: sobald du das in /etc/network/interfaces einträgst, rührt der NM das nicht mehr an.
<maru_> was muss ich dafür alles eintragen? reicht einfach ne neue zeile mit "wlan0" oder muss ich noch andere angaben machen?
<sdx24> ,interfaces? maru_ 
<shetlandpony> maru_, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx24> Wobei sowieso die Frage ist, _warum_ du willst, dass der NM das nicht verwaltet.
<maru_> ich hab ne interne wlan-Karte die weiterhin im nm bleiben soll
<maru_> die externe wird hauptsächlich im tztmonitor mode genu
<maru_> genutzt*
<maru_> und da funkt mir der nm dauernd dazwischen weil er der externen wlan-karte die gespeicherten wlanverbindungen aufdrücken will
<maru_> dh ich muss entweder die eine Karte aus dem nm nehmen, oder dem nm irgendwie sagen das die auto-Verbindungen nur für eine Karte sind. 
<maru_> für beides habe ich keine lösung gefunden
<sdx24> Tja, dann wirst du mit den vorhandenen Informationen auskommen müssen, weil so Dinge wie Monitor Mode hier nicht supported werden.
<maru_> okay. wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe müsste es klappen wenn ich in interfaces "iface wlan0" eintrage.
<maru_> okay. das wusste ich nicht :>
<maru_> trotzdem danke. hast mir sehr geholfen mit dem artikel
<vectory> mir wurde gesagt, ich soll interfaces anpassen, um beim start von dhcp wieder ne ip zu kriegeb
<vectory> http://pastebin.com/aCc1FqGX
<vectory> ich soll dort alles nach der zweiten zeile löschen
<vectory> krieg ich dann wieder das netzwerk symbol im tray angezeigt?
<vectory> so still hier, alle frühaufsteher, was?
<k1l> vectory: hast du es schon probiert?
<vectory> nein
<vectory> müsst ich ja rebooten >_>
<vectory> und ich hab grad soviele tabs im firefox offen
<k1l> backup halt die interfaces zu interfaces.backup und los gehts
<pitje> und die tabs kann ff auch speichern :)
<k1l> ohja, sehr trifftiger grund. vor allem, da firefox die speichern kann
<pitje> ^^
<vectory> session merken beim runterfahren, merkt das auch den zustand der programme oder muss man vorher speichern?
<vectory> k1l, is private modus
<vectory> eh, ich machs halt
<k1l> nee, dafür ist der private modus nicht da
<Fuxxi> guten morgen
<ppq> guten abend :p
<Fuxxi> =D jaarrrrr
<Fuxxi> erwähnte ich schon
 * Fuxxi hat eine panikattacke im moment
<ppq> oha. wenn du backups hast: ganz ruhig :)
<ppq> was ist denn das problem?
<Fuxxi> tja gute frage. ist ja nicht so das ich das nicht erst seit 2-3 tagen habe. lange zeit war jetzt nichts mehr gewesen, aber seit 3-4 Wochen häuft sich das ganze wieder und beginnt durchaus zu nerven.
<Fuxxi> schade das man sich selbst nicht manchmal debuggen kann wenn es mal wieder soweit ist. 
<ppq> ,frag? Fuxxi
<shetlandpony> Fuxxi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuxxi> ich habe keine frage =D
<Fuxxi> wollte einfach mal vorbei schaun wer hier noch alles rum gammelt
<k1l> drüben im offtopic ist deutlich mehr los. um die uhrzeit vor allem :)
<Fuxxi> channame =
<Fuxxi> ?
<ppq> siehe /topic
<Fuxxi> i see =D
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-22
<ring0> wie kann ich nach dem installieren des backport-kernels in 10.04, die module für diese kernelversion neu erstellen lassen? dachte eigentlich, das würde automatisch durch dkms erfolgen.
<C_A_M> moin
<ropecraft> moin
<C_A_M> vie mache ich am besten ein upgrade vom firefox 5 auf 4 ? es sind leider ein paar adons nicht kompatiebel die ich brauche.
<C_A_M> downgrade
<C_A_M> reicht es eventuell wenn ich den gestern erst gesicherten .mozilla ordner aus meinem home verzeichnis wieder einspiele? ich hatte gestern erst meinen ff von meinem alten rechner auf meinen neuen übertragen
<C_A_M> moin moin bullgard4 . kennst du einen terminalbefehl oder einen anderen weg um ein firefox update zurückzusetzen ? es funktionieren leider ein paar adons im ff5 nicht mehr die ich benötige. im netz finde ich nix passendes.
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Nein. Ich glaube, Du solltest den Firefox 5 vollständig deinstallieren (-- purge) und dann neu über die Ubuntu-Repositorien installieren.
<bullgard4> (Und für die Zukunft vorsichtiger mit so sehr neuen Programmversionen sein. Die machen nur viel Zusatzarbeit.)
<C_A_M> aha, vielen dank. soetwas habe ich mir schon beinahe gedacht. eine idee war das ich den gestern erst gesicherten .mozilla von meinem vorherigen pc noch einmal einspiele.
<C_A_M> hab bei der systemaktualisierung nicht aufgepasst heut morgen. :( :)
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Ich weiß nicht, ob das Einspielen von .mozilla von Deinem vorherigen PC etwas bringt. Hast Du beim Konfgurieren Deines neuen Rechners darauf geachtet, daß das Firefox-Konto dieselbe Nummer hat? (~/.mozilla/firefox/<Kontonummer.default>)
<bullgard4> Statt "Konto" wird auch "Profil" gesagt.
<C_A_M> nein, ich bin nach anweisung vorgegangen die ich hier im chat bekommen hatte. ich bin via terminal ins home und habe dort dann einen befehl ausgeführt der den .mozilla in eine bzip2 packt und habe diesen dann auf den neuen pc kopiert und dort dann im home cd ~ wierder entpackt was auch gut funktionierte
<C_A_M> tar cvfj mozilla.tar.bzip2 .mozilla & tar xvfj mozilla.tar.bzip2
<koegs> das zurückspielen des profils bringt dir nix für die version vom firefox
<C_A_M> ahso, ist also nur mein profil gewesen. dachte ich halt, weil dort eine version datei mit drinne ist
<eminor> im .mozilla-ordner sind nur deine userdaten drin, z.B. lesezeichen, history, gespeicherte accountdaten, einstellungen usw.
<C_A_M> und adons
<eminor> deshalb wird der ordner auch im home-verzeichnis des users gespeichert, während das programm selbst systemweit installiert wird
<eminor> in der regel über die paketverwaltung
<eminor> wenn du zurück willst zu firefox 4 brauchst du also ein entsprechendes softwarepaket
<C_A_M> danach suche ich gerade
<eminor> vielleicht kannst du auch einfach die kompabilitätsprüfung für das/die addon(s) abschalten
<C_A_M> schaue ich mal
<eminor> ohje
<eminor> kompatibilitätsprüfung :D
<eminor> -> kaffee
<C_A_M> danke
<C_A_M> kopieren von größeren daten zwingt ubuntu ganzschön in die knie. ram 4gb 92,8% swap 5,2gb 21,1% . dualcore cpus bei 50%. leert ubuntu nicht auch mal zwischendurch die speicher von schon abgearbeiteten daten ?
<C_A_M> die kopiergeschwindigkeit wird gefühlt auch immer langsamer
<Fussel> ganz schön große swap *grübelz*
<C_A_M> 1.3*ram
<C_A_M> steht so in der wiki
<Fussel> les ich auch gerade
<C_A_M> 1,2gb sind auch schon belegt. so ausgelastet hab ich die swap noch nie gesehen
<C_A_M> tendenz steigend
<Fussel> schaut auch irgendwie nicht gesund aus, wenn da nur kleine programme mit kleinen dateien bearbeitet werden
<C_A_M> ist mir aber bei meinen letzten 3 rechnern auch schon aufgefallen dass das kopieren von großen daten den rechner fast lahm legt
<C_A_M> und dann auch sehr viele daten beschädigt sind
<C_A_M> teilweise stürtzte der rechner sogar ab dabei
<C_A_M> auf diesem rechner läuft es wenigstens ordentlich durch so wie es bisher ausschaut. bisher wurde der monitor noch nicht ein mal dunkel
<afo> Guten Morgen! Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der Ausführung von Anwendungen. Beispielsweise Gimp starte ich aus dem Terminal, doch ich muss den Terminal immer offen haben. Meine Frage gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?
<ZeroMC> Starte es einfach nicht aus dem Terminal?
<C_A_M> wozu auch aus dem terminal starten?
<C_A_M> hast du keinen starter vom gimp ?
<afo> wie einen starter?
<afo> ich geb in der konsole bisher immer nur gimp ein
<C_A_M> in der version 11.04 musst du den starter selber anlegen un der unity
<afo> ok also so ne art launcher swelber anlegen
<C_A_M> wenn gimp läuft mit rechtsklick auf das icon in der unity und dort im menü
<C_A_M> dann im startmenü behalten auswählen
<afo> ok was bedeutet unity?
<C_A_M> bei 10.04 ist es eigentlich schon vorhanden bei den anwendungen
<C_A_M> das schicke neue mneü links welches ausklappt wenn du mit der maus an den linken rand kommst
<afo> ah ne hab ich noch nicht
<C_A_M> dann findest du gimp oben bei den anwendungen
<afo> ah stimmt
<afo> wurde bei grafik eingeordnet
<C_A_M> jop
<afo> k thx
<C_A_M> bidde
<C_A_M> super, nu fängt auch dieser rechner an in die knie zu gehen beim kopieren. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das ubuntu keine gute strategie beim kopieren verfolgt
<Fussel> bei mir klapt das ohne probleme
<C_A_M> ich kopiere grad einen 15gb block
<micha_> hi, was genau macht der Befehl make distclean ?
<micha_> hallo?
<DeannaT2> ich glaub der säubert scripte von allem was es nicht braucht
<micha_> hm, ok, ich habe ein Treiberproblem mit meiner DVB-t Karte. ich würde den Treiber gerne komplett deinstallieren, hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie das am einfachsten zu bewerkstelligen ist?
<Frickelpit> nein, denn wir wissen nicht, wie du ihn installiert hast
<micha_> hm, schade, denn das weiss ich auch nich mehr :(  ich werd das system einfach komplett neu installieren :-(
<DeannaT2> hm
<koegs> wieso neu installieren, ist irgendwas kaputt? ist doch kein windows...
<DeannaT2> koegs, er hat ein treiberproblem, s.o.
<koegs> aber deswegen isntalliert man doch nicht neu
<DeannaT2> ...wenn man sonst nicht weiterweiss , würde mir auch nix besseres einfallen
<mgolisch> haeh man kann doch einfach das entsprechnde modul entfernen
<mgolisch> ist doch nicht so schwer
<mgolisch> entweder hat man nen paket dafuer installier, oder es manuell uebersetzt bzw es ist in dkms integriert
<koegs> DeannaT2: das ist aber kein guter tipp, solange nix wirklich kaputt ist, muss man auch nicht neu installieren
<mgolisch> lspci -k das zeigt die geladenen module pro geraet an
<DeannaT2> wes war ja auch kein tip, sondern seine idee. aber möglicherweise helft ihr ihm ja :-), bist du noch da micha_ ?
<micha_> ja, hallo, ich bin schon dabei neu zu installieren. geht mit ubuntu ja super schnell :)
<mgolisch> okay
<micha_> es handelt sich nur um meinen Videorekorder und da sind keine besonderen Daten drauf. Leider habe ich eine DVB-t Karte installiert die noch nicht out of the Box unterstützt wird - Fehler!
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> welche werden denn unterstuezt
<mgolisch> irgendwie scheint das alles recht schlecht zu sein unter linux
<micha_> kenne mich dafür leider zu wenig aus :(
<__fish__> kriegt mans iwie hin, dass thunderbird so gut in unity integriert ist wie evolution? (kalender, eintrag beim nachrichten-tray icon etc)
<C_A_M> ja, hab gestern grad nen blog drüber gelesen
<C_A_M> oder eher überflogen
<__fish__> ich hab auch mal was gelesen, das bezog sich aber glaube ich nur auf den launcher..
<sash_> Ein Link wäre vielleicht ganz nett, C_A_M :)
<C_A_M> wenn ich den hätte .....
<C_A_M> speichere nicht jede seite die ich besucht habe
<koegs> guck doch in die history vom firefox, da kann man auch suchen
<__fish__> chronik nach thunderbird durchsuchen
<C_A_M> die lösche ich abends
<__fish__> :D
<bullgard4> [Natty] Ich habe in der Banshee-Datenbank den Audiostream http://dradio.icllnwd.net/stream/dradio_dkultur_m_a.ogg gespeichert und kann ihn abspielen. Ich habe diese Datenbank auf einen neuen Natty-Rechner kopiert. Warum spielt Banshee im neuen Rechner  diesen Audiostream nicht ab, sondern kreuzt ihn aus? Firefox spielt diesen Audiostream auf dem neuen Rechner jedoch ab.
<koegs> ich denke es wird entweder webup8 oder omg!ubuntu gewesen sein, da kannst du mal schauen
<sash_> bullgard4: Codec?
<bullgard4> sash_: Wie kann ich ermitteln, auf welche menge von Codecs Banshee zurückgreift?
<sash_> bullgard4: Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kenne Banshee nicht
<sash_> Aber der wird wohl höchstwahrscheinlich die Systemcodecs nutzen, vermute ich. Spielen totem oder Rhythmbox das Ding ab?
<sash_> Totem müsste auch nen eigenen Codec-Installer haben, falls er den Codec nicht findet, und den dann über die Repositories installieren können.
<bullgard4> sash_: Im Moment spielt auch Firefox diesen Audiostream nicht ab, sondern verharrt in einer Warteschleife. Vielleicht ist der Anbieter gerade außer Betrieb. Ich muß das weiter beobachten. --  Danke!
<C_A_M> bin mit dem kopieren fertig, jedoch ist ubuntu immer noch seeehr lahm und es sind immer noch 93%ram und 57% swap belegt. gibt es da irgend etwas was man tun kann?
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Analysiere die Ausgabe von top und iotop.
<C_A_M> ok iotop htop hab ich installiert ob ich auch top habe weiß ich nicht
<C_A_M> jop hab ich
<C_A_M> im iotop läuft alles um 0.00%
<C_A_M> im top schauts auch im cpu und mem bereich eigentlich gut aus
<C_A_M> egal, muss eh noch einmal von der anderen platte booten um mysql zu sichern. bis gleich
<VooDooPapst> Moin zusammen
<dc5ala> C_A_M, hast 11.04?
<C_A_M> jo
<dc5ala> träges System? War bei mir einfach träge, trotz null Auslastung. 
<dc5ala> was bei mir geholfen hat, war im compiz vsync bei OpenGL zu deaktivieren, da is irgendwas faul
<C_A_M> eigentlich nicht, nur wenn ich große daten kopiere fängt es ab ner gewissen übertragung an lahm zu werden und raubt den gesammten ram und swap
<C_A_M> aha, was ist vsync, und wie mach ich das ?
<Fuchs> in ccsm, und sync to vblank sagt, dass der Bildaufbau mit der vertikalen Aktualisierungsfrequenz Deines Monitors zusammen geschehen soll 
<Fuchs> und das hilft nicht gegen traege im Normalfall 
<dc5ala> Fuchs, normalerweise nicht, aber da ist irgendwas buggy
<Fuchs> bug gemeldet? 
<C_A_M> das ubuntu beim kopieren sau lahm wird hatte ich nicht nur mit 11.04, das habe ich leider schon immer bemerken müssen
<dc5ala> Fuchs, fühlt sich so an, als ob man auf ner Remote-Kiste arbeitet ;) Aber jetzt rennts wieder, nachdem ich das abgeschaltet habe
<Fuchs> C_A_M: kopieren von nach? 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: von USB oder auf USB ist normal 
<C_A_M> nein interne platten
<Fuchs> weil das freundlicherweise den Umweg ueber die CPU nimmt. Falls interne Festplatten: mal mit hdparm schauen, ob DMA aktiv und welche Geschwindigkeit 
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400947/
<C_A_M> stimmt, mir fällt grad ein das ich sonst auf extern über usb kopiert hatte. dieses mal aber intern
<Fuchs> C_A_M: mit dem -I parameter
<Fuchs> den Rest musst Du selber rausfinden, wir wollen nun Film schauen. *wink*
<C_A_M> hehe, viel spaß
<haehnel_> hallo zusammen. ich habe mal gehört es gäbe für "man mount" eine deutsche übersetzung. gibt es da ein packet das man sich runter laden kann? mein englisch ist nicht so gut
<Mboy> hey there any Mint experts here?
<Mboy> ach, deutsch :-)
<Mboy> Hi, Mint-Experten hier?
<szal> !mint | Mboy
<szal> ,mint? Mboy
<shetlandpony> Mboy, mint ist http://www.linuxmint.com/links.php
<Mboy> thx
<C_A_M> http://www.metafrage.de
<C_A_M> ist nebenan sehr beliebt
<haehnel_> Ich hoffe, das ich die Frage jetzt besser formuliere? Ich kenne den Befehl man. Bei einigen Distributionen, ist die Anleitung deutsch. Meine Frage: Kann ich eine Paket runterladen um somit den Inhalte auf deutsch zubekommen?
<deem> haehnel_: ja. "manpages-de"
<haehnel_> danke
<deem> ,np? haehnel_ 
<shetlandpony> haehnel_: np, you are welcome ;)
<haehnel_> thx
<deem> haehnel_: allerdings sind da nicht alle manpages auf deutsch.
<Cloud_Highwind> Hallo!
<Cloud_Highwind> Sagt mal, kann man in Pidgin oder Empathy jeweils nur mit einem IRC Netzwerk bzw. nur mit je einem CHannel verbunden sein?
<bullgard4> Cloud_Highwind: Pidgin kann sich gleichzeitig mit mehreren IRC-Kanälen verbinden.
<bullgard4> Cloud_Highwind: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#CanIautomaticallyjoinchannelsonlogin
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/y9otmtc |        Protocol Specific Questions –       Pidgin – Trac     
<Cloud_Highwind> Die Antwort ist also JA, richtig?
<koegs> nein
<Fuchs> Cloud_Highwind: man will aber Pidgin nicht fuer IRC verwenden 
<Cloud_Highwind> Aha, wieso denn?
<Fuchs> Cloud_Highwind: Du transportierst auch keine komplette Wohnungseinrichtung mit einem Fahrrad, obwohl es theoretisch geht
<Cloud_Highwind> Aha
<Cloud_Highwind> Verstehe ich nicht
<Fuchs> ,irc? Cloud_Highwind 
<shetlandpony> Cloud_Highwind, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da hast Du ein paar vernuenftige Clients, nimm einen von denen. 
<Cloud_Highwind> Danke
<k1l> ,bot? Cloud_Highwind 
<shetlandpony> Cloud_Highwind: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: IRC unterscheidet sich durch das protokoll und den umgangsformen deutlich von den anderen messaging protokollen
<Cloud_Highwind> Weshalb sollte ich ein bot sein?
<Cloud_Highwind> Und ich habe doch gelesen, was IRC ist, auch wenn mir noch nicht so ganz klar ist, weshalb sich IRC im Umgangston von anderen Formaten unterscheiden sollte.
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: aiaiai, lies nochmal genau. das shetlandpony  ist ein bot
<k1l> (das unterstreicht nochmal schön die unterschiede zu IM)
<Cloud_Highwind> k1!: Unterstellst Du mir, ich lese nicht richtig?
 * LetoThe2nd mampft popcorn. heute ist ja geistig freitag. :-)
 * koegs guckt auf heise um sicher zu sein
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: nein. ich glaube du bist nur von der Art des IRC grade überfordert. 
<k1l> aber ich habe grade im log deine Frage eingangs gelesen. Du kannst sowohl in mehren Netzwerken und Channeln gleichzeitig sein. das (sollten) können eigentlich alle irc clienten. trotzdem bietet es sich an einen profi für den job zu nehmen. wie du merkst ist im IRC einiges anders als bei icq,aol,msn und co.
<Cloud_Highwind> k1l: Meinst Du, ich sollte ein Messengerprotokoll speziell für IRC nehmen, oder was meinst Du mit "Profi"?
<k1l> einen der genannten clients. xchat (nicht den xchat-gnome), irssi oder konversation z.b. sind die am häufigsten empfohlenen.
<__fish__> kann man den "email einrichten"-eintrag vom libnotify-try icon entfernen? macht wenig sinn wenn evolution deianstalliert ist den da zu haben..
<__fish__> *tray
<C_A_M> kann es sein das sich betriebssysteme in einer vm schneller installieren lassen ?
<ppq> C_A_M: unter umständen schon, ja
<joschi> C_A_M: kann sein, kann aber auch länger dauern
<k1l> C_A_M:  ja
<C_A_M> aha, danke. 
<ppq> wenn man von einer .iso datei installiert, zb, da ist dann das cd-laufwerk nicht mehr der flaschenhals
<C_A_M> ich installiere von cd
<C_A_M> hab dennoch das gefühl das sich xp schneller installiert.
<LetoThe2nd> kannst ja mal bill nach seiner meinung dazu fragen :-)
<C_A_M> richte gerade ein dual auf dem rechner meiner frau ein und dort dauerts wieder länger finde ich
<LetoThe2nd> meistens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic anzutreffen :-)
<C_A_M> musst du nicht wegen mir :)
<C_A_M> ups
<szal> CloudHighwind: Pidgin is eh net als IRC-Client gedacht, auch wenns das kann..  Empathy k. A.
<CloudHighwind> Danke Danke, jetzt bin ich mit X-Chat hier
<CloudHighwind> Ich musste das erst kennenlernen
<C_A_M> pidgin kann irc
<Fuchs> Es kann es, man will es nicht nutzen. Siehe Diskussion oben. 
<C_A_M> ahso ok, hatte nicht alles gelesen
<C_A_M> ich nutze für irc auch was anderes, den xchat
 * szal weiß um diesen Umstand (softwareunabhängig) spätestens seit der kostenlosen Version von Trillian und den Anfängen des Miranda-IM
<ring0> wie kann ich alle module, die durch dkms kontrolliert werden, für den aktuellen kernel neu erstellen lassen?
<c_korn> wie kann ich verhindern, dass quilt edit eine neue instanz von gedit auf macht? in 10.10 wurde einfach ein neuer tab geöffnet
<joschi> ring0: dpkg-reconfigure <dein-kernel>
<CloudHighwind> Sagt mal, bei einer Sicherung mit Remastersys, bleiben da die in Synaptics runtergeladenen Pakete erhalten, bzw. werden die runtergeladenen Pakete wieder gespeichert?
<ring0> joschi, dann erkennt auch dkms, dass es die module neu erstellen muss?
<joschi> ring0: ja
<Fuchs> CloudHighwind: nimm dpkg --get-selections  >  meinepakete.txt    dann bleiben sie gespeichert, 
<Fuchs> CloudHighwind: und mit  dpkg --set-selections kannst Du den Spass wieder einlesen 
<ring0> joschi, hab unter 10.04 nämlich den backport kernel installiert. allerdings fehlt das nvidia, wurde scheinbar nicht erstellt und deswegen meckert x beim booten
<Fuchs> steht bei uns im Wiki auch drin, 
<Fuchs> ,backup? CloudHighwind 
<shetlandpony> CloudHighwind, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<ring0> *nvidia-modul
<joschi> ring0: wenn sich nvidia-modul in den entsprechenden hook gehängt hat, sollte das gebaut werden. hier (maverick) funktioniert das
<CloudHighwind> Mir ist klar, dass ich eine Liste speichern kann. Und ich habe das WIKI gelesen
<ring0> joschi, ich werde das testen, mit hook meinst du genau was?
<CloudHighwind> Aber es werden ja im System heruntergeladene, aber veraltete oder deinstallierte Pakete behalten. Die Frage ist, ob diese heruntergeladenen, nicht oder nicht mehr installierten Pakete durch Remastersys automatisch gespeichert werden.
<joschi> ring0: /var/lib/dkms/, aber nichts von hand dort verändern!
<joschi> ring0: `dkms status` zeigt dir alles an, was du wissen musst
<ring0> joschi, ne, dass überlasse ich dkms ;) da ist nvidia-current auch vorhanden
<KanocX> jemand da mit gimperfahrung? kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die streifen aus dem bild bekomme? http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6959/bildschirmfotoxz.png
<ring0> joschi, danke. dpkg-reconfigure hätte mir auch mal einfallen können. läuft :)
<NFischer> nabend zusammen.. weiss jeamnd zufällig wie ich "watch" dazu bringen kann Umlaute richtig auszugeben?
<Fuchs> KanocX: mit einem Filter 
<Fuchs> Einfacher Convolutionfilter (Faltungsfilter in GIMP, glaube ich) sollte ausreichen
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe bei einer meiner Maschinen ein repository hinzugefügt. Bei apt-get update bekomme ich nun klarerweise "... Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 8AB767895ADC2037"
<yogg> Mit "apt-key" muss ich mir den öffentlichen Schlüssel holen. Nur wie bekomme ich damit den richtigen key?
<KanocX> Fuchs, in welcher Kategorie unter Filter finde ich den Convolutionfilter?
<ppq> yogg: auf der ppa seite steht, wie man den key exportiert
<ppq> (falls das ein ppa ist)
<yogg> ppq: danke  habs grade gefunden habe aber scheinbar grade ein firewall problem
<chriss1> Hi. Hat jemand ubuntu auf ner SSD am Laufen? Überlege eine zu kaufen. Irgendwelche Besonderheiten auf die ich achten muss?
<jokrebel> hi
<nevchen> chriss1:  sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren wie ne normale platte?
<dAnjou> chriss1: wenn, dann wohl kaum ubuntu-bezogenen. hardwareberatung gibt's hier drin nicht, dazu bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic besuchen.
<dAnjou> -n
<Robert_Zenz> chriss1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd
<KanocX> chriss1, bei ubuntu musst du nichts beachten... nur im BIOS AHCI statt IDE auswählen
<chriss1> danke.
<koegs> chriss1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/SSD
<dAnjou> koegs: is ja hilfreich ^^
<koegs> dAnjou: muss man halt lesen und rumklicken, sehr interessant ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/SSD/TRIM und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/SSD/Auslagerung
<matthias1> Hallo.Ich  wollte gerade eine Linux Ubuntu LiveCD, von 9.10 32bit an einem Älteren Rechner zum ausprobieren, startem.Es lief auch ziemlich gut.Bis zum dem Punkt wo die Anmeldung stattfindet.Den netten Ton hÖrte ich, aber der Monitor zeigte nur noch an:Ausßerhalb des Bereichs.Jetzt habe ich 2 fragen.1: Wieso wird diese Meldung gezeigt.und 2: wie kann ich den fehler beheben?
<hdp> Zu 1.: Diese Meldung wird gezeigt, weil der Monitor außerhalb seiner Spezifikation angesteuert wird; zu 2.: Korrekte Parameter für den Monitor konfigurieren.
<matthias1> Damit ist die Auflösung und die Bildfrequenz gemeint oder?
<stede> gibts ne lösung für den bug von X mit dem memory in zusammenhang mit firefox? (11.04)
<jokrebel> matthias1: Aber warum nimmst Du eine Version die nicht mehr supported wird?
<jokrebel> matthias1: ja
<matthias1> jokrebel: Momentan stehen uns keine Rolling zur verfügung und ich hatte vor die erstmal zu installieren und dann upzudaten.Is die neuste die ich im schrank liegen hatte von 32bit
<jokrebel> matthias1: Dann nimm wenigstens die 8.04 LTS. Die ist noch im Support wenn Du unbedingt was mögflichst alltes probieren willst.
<koegs> Installation per USB-Stick?
<koegs> stede: wenn du DEN bug schon kennst, guck doch auf launchpad
<stede> koegs: hab nur nach dem process gegoogelt und bug reports gefunden die sich durch viele viele versionen ziehen. nun google ich mal nach "launchpad", da ich mit ubuntu nocht so verheiratet bin wie man anderer - bin erst kürzlich umgestiegen
<koegs> ,launchpad? stede
<shetlandpony> stede, launchpad ist da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad
<ring0> ist es richtig, zuerst update-initramfs und dann update-grub auszuführen oder war das genau umgekehrt? :)
<CloudHighwind> Kann ich für den Chromiumbrowser einen Werbeblockeraktivieren?
<joschi> ring0: das ist i. A. egal
<joschi> CloudHighwind: klar
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: eigentlich sollte das egal sein, da update-initramfs den namen des initramfs nicht ändern sollte.
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, ok, danke
<LetoThe2nd> CloudHighwind: schraubenschlüssel->tools->erweiterungen->selbst weiter machen.
<deem> ring0: kommt drauf an, was du mit update-initramfs machst
<deem> wenn du ein bestehendes image nur updatest, ist es egal. wenn du ein neues erstellst: zuerst update-initramfs
<deem> CloudHighwind: google webstore -> suche "adblock" -> ergebnis: klicke ein programm deiner wahl an und freue dich
 * deem fragt sich, warum immer 5 leute bei sowas antworten müssen, nachdem mind 2 schon geantwortet haben und mind 3 davon was anderes sagen...
<CloudHighwind> OK, denn wenn ich den Links im WIKI folge, dann steht da immer: "Browser nicht unterstützt" und ich kann nicht auf installieren klicken.
<CloudHighwind> Und da habe ich mich gefragt, was das soll.
<deem> CloudHighwind: dafür hat google den webstore erfunden
 * LetoThe2nd übergibt gerne an die 4 leute, die nach ihm was gesagt haben, die machen mehr first-level :-)
<CloudHighwind> Das ist wohl eine Verknüpfung für Microsoft OSs
<deem> LetoThe2nd: dann kannst du mich ja nicht meinen :P
<CloudHighwind> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<CloudHighwind> Da kann ich nicht auf installieren klicken. Was ist denn da falsch?
<deem> CloudHighwind: ich bin grade einem link im wiki gefolgt. "Adblock". Bin im webstore gelandet, habe auch installieren geklickt und "Adblock" wurde installiert.
<deem> ich weiß nicht was du da anklickst, aber in einem wiki für ubuntu, links für windows zu haben klingt für mich ein wenig paradox
<dadrc> CloudHighwind, mit welchem Chromium bist du denn gerade unterwegs?
<CloudHighwind> OH GOTT WIE PEINLICH, ICH HATTE ES MIT DEM FUCHS ANGEKLICKT.
<CloudHighwind> Mit Chrome klappt es *dolle schäm*
<LetoThe2nd> und dann auch noch rumschreien.
<deem> CloudHighwind: du brauchst nich schreien
<deem> ,slap CloudHighwind 
 * shetlandpony slaps CloudHighwind around a bit with 8 inches of limpdick. :o
<CloudHighwind> °-°
<kurnik> Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich den Pfad zum header ändern kann, auf den "make" und "make install" zugreift?
<dAnjou> kurnik: das problem bitte
<kurnik> Problem: Ich versuch einen wlan modul zu kompilieren, was an sich auch klappt. Doch das anschließende "insmod" funktioniert nicht, weil während des make und make install vorgangs auf die falsche linux source zugegriffen wurde
<kurnik> dAnjou: und das möchte ich jetzt ändernd
<dAnjou> das sollte eigtl. schon beim ./configure passieren, afaik
<kurnik> die file gibt es leider nicht
<kurnik> ist nur ein kleines modul
<kurnik> unter /usr/src befinden sich doch die entsprechenden quellen oder?
<dAnjou> und wieso es kompiliert, wenn es auf die "falsche linux source" (was auch immer das ist) zugreift, versteh ich auch nich
<kurnik> falsche im sinne von: andere kernelversion
<dAnjou> aber von der kompilierung von solchen sachen hab ich eh keine ahnung
<dAnjou> von daher bin ich raus
<kurnik> achso schade
<kurnik> aber danke für deine hilfe
<dAnjou> aber hier sind noch über 200 andere ;)
<joschi> kurnik: würde dir nichts bringen. wenn das modul für die falsche kernelversion kompiliert wurde, kannst du es auch nicht laden
<joschi> kurnik: das ist ja der witz dabei, wenn man module für eine spezifische kernelversion baut
<kurnik> eben, deswegen möchte ich das make und make install auf das richtige verzeichnis zugreift mit den richtigen kernelquelldateien
<kurnik> joschi: das kompilieren selbst funktioniert ja, nur ist wohl die verlinkung zu den headers falsch
<joschi> kurnik: entweder gibt es ein configure-Skript (oder sonstigen Konfigurationsmechanismus), dem du den entsprechenden pfad übergeben kannst, oder du musst das Makefile selbst entsprechend bearbeiten
<joschi> kurnik: die meisten konfigurationsmechanismen holen sich den Pfad zu den kernelquellen entweder stumpf durch /usr/src/linux (wobei das dann ein symlink auf die richtigen sourcen sein muss) oder durch den entsprechenden wert aus /proc bzw. der kernelversionsnummer
<kurnik> joschi: aber müsste nicht systemweite eine richtige zuordnung stattfinden? ich denke das problem tritt bei jeder make file auf
<joschi> kurnik: das schöne daran ist, jeder entwickler kann es so machen, wie er lustig ist. das schlechte daran ist, jeder entwickler kann es so machen, wie er lustig ist.
<kurnik> joschi: ^^
<kurnik> joschi: in der makefile wird auf "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build verwiesen
<kurnik> das ist ja eigentlich richtig
<joschi> kurnik: kommt darauf an, ob du für deinen aktuell laufenden kernel bauen willst
<kurnik>  joschi:ja möchte ich
<joschi> kurnik: dann passt das. welche fehlermeldung erhältst du genau? sind die kernel-header installiert?
<kurnik> joschi: eine sekunde bitte
<kurnik> joschi: die Fehlermeldung beim Laden des Modules lautet "wl: disagress about version of symbole module_layout".
<kurnik> Ich habe mir einen eigenen Kernel kompiliert, werden die source dateien irgendwo im dateinsystem / hinterlassen?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<joschi> kurnik: dort, wo du sie hingeworfen hast
<kurnik> joschi: oke das erklärt einiges. die sind nach einem "unfall" nicht mehr ganz dieselben...
<LetoThe2nd> ich habs mir vorhin sowas von dermassen verkniffen, mal wieder auf lsb_release -a und uname -a im pastebin zu bestehen. mein urinstinkt hatte doch recht.
<joschi> kurnik: das sollte natürlich der fall sein. wir erinnern uns, linux ist ein monolithischer kernel und die module müssen eben gegen die quellen des konkreten kernels kompiliert werden
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: depends, kann man auch viel im kernel deaktivieren ;-) aber das weiss jemand der kernels baut ja natürlich....
<kurnik> na diese kernel-selbst-gebastle war auch nicht unbedingt mein wunsch, sondern wurde ich eher hineingenötigt
<kurnik> ich werde mir dann nochmal die sourcedateien besorgen und alles richtig stellen
<kurnik> dann sollte es wieder funktionieren
<kurnik> joschi: danke für deine hilfe
<Nagi_> Hallo zusammen, wie bekomme ich denn wohl heraus, wie mein Mikrofon - Eingang heisse? /dev/??? 
<Nagi_> Hallo zusammen, wie bekomme ich denn wohl heraus, wie mein Mikrofon - Eingang heisst? /dev/??? 
<deem> Nagi_: warum schriebst du das zweimal?
<deem> schreibst*
<kurnik> deem: er hat doch nur seinen tippfehler korrigiert
<deem> deshalb muss man nicht den gesammten satz nochmal schreiben.
<LetoThe2nd> Nagi_: ask google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43807/how-do-i-find-out-where-in-dev-my-microphone-audio-input-is-going
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/42g3tsf | sound - How do I find out where in /dev my microphone audio input is going? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<LetoThe2nd> was uns wiederum sagt, dass man davon die finger lassen soll und pulse nehmen.
<deem> oder jackd
<Guest31745> gibts ne möglichkeit, dass der kalender bei der uhr rechts oben (11.04) mit lightning zusammenarbeitet?
<xubuntu244> was i9st der unterschied zwuschen ubuntu und xubuntu?
<dAnjou> gnome <-> xfce
<xubuntu244> achso
<dAnjou> Guest31745: unity oder gnome classic?
<xubuntu244> was ist besser? ubuntu oder xubuntu?? gnome oder xfce ??
<Guest31745> unity, dAnjou
<ppq> xubuntu244: das ist 100%ige geschmackssache
<dAnjou> xubuntu244: das thema bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic disktutieren
<ppq> xubuntu244: mittlerweile haben die etwa die gleichen hardwareanforderungen (xfce <-> gnome2, unity braucht mehr)
<xubuntu244> ah :D
<xubuntu244> bin ma off.. bye
<ppq> *wink*
<dAnjou> Guest31745: vielleicht ist hier was dabei http://www.techgarten.com/ubuntu/replace-evolution-thunderbird-completely-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/67dltd8 | >> Replace Evolution with Thunderbird completely in Ubuntu
<dAnjou> kriegt man irgendwoher ne liste mit *allen* paketen, die bei ubuntu vorinstalliert werden, her?
<dAnjou> außer von nem frischen system
<Guest98382> vielleicht kann jemand von euch mir helfen. seit einigen tagen habe ich bei meinem audioplayer audacious (winamp like skins) in der playlistanzeige unten rechts (da wo man normalerweise die fenstergröße ändert) eine weiße ecke und jedes mal wenn ich die fenstergröße ändern möchte springt das fenster bloß an die mausposition
<dAnjou> smuggmann: diese ecke soll eigtl. dabei helfen, fenster zu skalieren
<dAnjou> smuggmann: ist das dieselbe ecke, die du auch beim gnome-terminal siehst?
<smuggmann> genau die
<smuggmann> nur statt sonst wie immer in skinfarbe ist diese nun weiß ... und das oben links der playlist springt beim versuch die größe zu ändern an die mausposition 
<Miller42> audacious ist ziemlich buggy
<Miller42> bei manchen Fehlern hilft oft nur das Löschen der config
<smuggmann> danke ... hatte ich auch schon, ist aber ewig her. hab trotzdem die config schon mal gelöscht ... gleiches ergebnis
<shrekk> nabend
<Miller42> ist der skin vielleicht kaputt?
<smuggmann> Miller42: hab ich auch gewechselt, sieht bei allen skins so aus
<thunkee> smuggmann: kann ich nachvollziehen ist bei mir genauso
<smuggmann> thunkee: das beruhigt mich schon ein wenig :-) hab mir schon gedacht dass es irgendwie mit einem der updates der letzten tage mitgekommen sein wird.
<smuggmann> thunkee: das gute ist seit dem kann ich auch mit compiz als fenstermanager wieder meine anwendungen in der taskleiste sortieren 
<tmp_> gibt es eigentlich eine schöne lösung um Termine mit einen Android Smartphone und eine Terminanwendung unter Linux (kubuntu) abzugeleichen?
<smuggmann> thunkee: ich hab mir erstmal damit beholfen die größe manuell in die configdatei zu schreiben, aber nervig ist es trotzdem - hab erst jetzt gemerkt wie häufig man eine solche funktion überhaupt nutzt 
<thunkee> smuggmann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/704105 da steht was zur .gtkrc ich probier das mal
<maaan> Hallo...kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die IRQ-Verteilung auslesen kann...aus  cat /proc/interrupts werd ich nich schlau
<smuggmann> thunkee: danke scheint erstmal zu gehen 
<thew> Hi Leute
<smuggmann> hy thew
<thew> Ich hab ein Problem, unzwar habe ich eine Ati4890 Grafikkarte und die Treiber über das eigene Ubuntu tool installiert. Leider Ruckelt das ganze System nun die Fenster lassen sich nicht mehr so "smooth" verschieben
<thew> Habe schon gelesen das es evtl helfen kann die xorg.conf neu zu erstellen aber habe keine Ahnung wie ich das tun soll da ich absoluter anfänger bin :)
<thunkee> smuggmann: mit ~/.gtkrc-2.0 und dem inhalt vom link ist weg und es geht ... ist natürlich ne grobe kelle :)
<thew> kann mir da evtl jemand von euch helfen :)?
<smuggmann> thunkee: ja allerdings, aber mich nervt das so dermaßen ... vielen dank nochmal für den link
<deem> thew: welchen treiber hast du denn installiert?
<Miller42> thew: was stehet denn in deiner xorg.conf für ein Treiber? Mesa? Radeon?
<thew> Ich glaub es war der flgrx Treiber über die Hardwareaktualisierung
<thew> meine xorg.conf poste ich einenmoment
<deem> thew: ist das die ati hd48xx oder ati 48xx?
<thew> Radeon HD 4890
<thew> http://pastebin.com/3gNXSg4G
<thew> Das ist die Xorg.conf
<Miller42> hm, da ist garkein Eintrag für die GraKa..
<deem> thew: das kann aber so nicht stimmen.
<thew> deem: habe im terminal gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf geöffnet und copy&paste :)
<thew> deem: sie kommt mich schon sehr leer vor die conf
<deem> thew: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx#Installation
<deem> thew: trag das was da als "Device" Section drinsteht mal in deine xorg.conf ein
<thew> eintragen und reboot?
<thunkee> mal so off topic wurde die xorg.conf i.a. nicht entfernt?
<deem> thew: ab und anmelden reicht
<thew> ok
<deem> thunkee: wurde sie. wenn man sie aber manuell erstellt wird sie immernoch berücksichtigt
<thew> Mach ich mal schnell.
<thew> Hi, brachte Minimale veränderung Fenster verschieben sich aber immer noch ganz komisch
<thew> Momentan ist der Propätere Treiber von ATI AMD drauf, mal die Opensource varianten ausprobieren?
<thew> Auch: Wenn ich ein Fenster Windows 7 Like an die Seite schiebe sieht es aus als hätte ich 10 FPS :)
<Miller42> Bei mir läuft der xorg-video-radeon perfekt - ist aber auch ein altes Notebook..
<thew> Wie gesagt ist der propetäre Treiber den Ubuntu mir vorgeschlagen hat.
<Miller42> thew: der muß nicht unbedingt besser als die anderen sein ;)
<thew> Miller42 Also mal die anderen ausprobieren :)?
<Miller42> mach doch, aber dann auch die alten fglrx-Einträge aus der xorg.config entfernen (sofern noch vorhanden)
<thew> ok
<thew> Jetzt läuft alles Flüssig aber der Lüfter dröhnt sehr Laut, kann man das regeln?
<Miller42> welcome back
<Miller42> welcher treiber läuft denn?
<Cloud_Highwind> Hallo! Ich kann den REISUB Befehl auf  meiner Notebooktastatur nicht ausführen
<thew> Also habe den Treiber jetzt im Hardwaremanager deaktiviert
<thew> also über System -> Verwaltung- Zusätlichetreiber
<thew> Denke der normale ati-radeon
<deem> thew: wohl eher der freie radeon treiber
<thew> deem: Kann ichs überprüfen? die /etc/x11/xorg.conf ist jetzt weg!
<deem> ich glaub mir lsmod oder so
<thew> lsmod = sudo Xorg -configure 
<thew> sorry falsches im speicher gehabt
<thew> radeon                982197  3 
<Fussel> Cloud_Highwind, schau im handbuch vom notebook, wie da vernünftig die "drucken"-taste betätigt wird
<thew> Habe gerade gefunden "aticonfig"
<thew> klappt es auch mit den normalen radeon freien treibern?
<Cloud_Highwind> Fussel: Danke
<Cloud_Highwind> Das werde ich mal machen
<Cloud_Highwind> @Fussel, bei der Tastatur bekomme ich mit fn+einfg/druck und fn+entf/s-abf jeweils den Screenshotdialog.
<Cloud_Highwind> Aber ich lese es jetzt im Handbuch nach
<thew> deem: weißt du evtl ob ich den Lüfter jetzt steuern kann :)?
<Miller42> thew: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung#Lueftersteuerung
<shetlandpony> Miller42's url: http://tinyurl.com/5v8oqbo |        Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Fussel> ,reisub? Cloud_Highwind 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fussel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber reisub
<thew> Nutze ja kein fglrx :3
<Fussel> hmpf, da gab es mal ne tolle seite
<thew> gibts flgrx auch ohne Ruckeln :3 ?
<Cloud_Highwind> Fussel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<Fussel> Cloud_Highwind, da gabs mal ne seite mit alternativen *grübelz*
<Cloud_Highwind> Fussel, aber das habe ich alles probiert
<Cloud_Highwind> Und HP hat mir gesagt: Neu installieren
<Cloud_Highwind> Super
<Cloud_Highwind> Und das, obwohl sie selber nen Linux draufinstalliert haben die Penner
<NFischer> Nabend zusammen! weiss jeamd wie ich die Gnome-Clock-Applet dahingehend verändern kann, dass sie ihre Daten von einer anderen Wetterstation nimmt? Die aktuellen sind sehr ungenau...
<stephanmg> hallo leute, eine frage ich suche gnochm, das ist aber offiziell noch nicht in natty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnochm -> was macht man da?
<Fussel> Cloud_Highwind, die erfahrung hab ich auch machen dürfen, dass die hersteller da keine wirkliche ahnung haben, aber das ist ot
<Tominator1> benutzt wer den i3-tiling manager? ich bekomm irgendwie kein terminal auf
<dadrc> stephanmg, PPA suchen oder selber kompilieren
<stephanmg> dadrc: ty
<ff5> Hallo, habe soeben ein update ausgeführt unter ubuntu 11.04 danach startete firefox 4 neu und daraus wurde somit 5 problem vorher deutsch nun englisch wie setze ich die sprache von firefox nun auf german?
<dadrc> ff5, guck mal, ob das Paket 'firefox-locale-de' installiert ist
<ff5> war nicht aber ich installier es gerade
<dadrc> Damit sollte sich das Problem dann erledigen
<ff5> muss danach nichts weiter umgestellt werden?
<dadrc> Wenn dein System Deutsch als Standardsprache hat, (eigentlich) nicht
<ff5> gut, danke
<NFischer> Wie heisst das tool, mit dem man Graphen von z.B. Tempoeraturverläufen zeichnen lassen kann? (ich habe ein Webfrontend in Errinerung)
<dadrc> Graphen klingt jetzt erstmal nach gnuplot
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnuplot
<NFischer> sowas such ihc http://www.meteo.physik.uni-muenchen.de/mesomikro/stadt/temp.png
<NFischer> bzw. ein Tool, das mir son Bild asugibt
<vectory> NFischer: geht mit excel vzw gnumeric bestimmt auch, wenn du die werte von hand eintragen willst
<NFischer> vectory, ne, würd sie automatisch parsen
<vectory> s/vzw/bzw
<NFischer> alle 60sec.
<vectory> excel kann basic, was kann gnumeric?
<NFischer> es gibt doch iwie son tool mit webfrontend
<NFischer> ich weiss aber leider ncihmehr wies heisst
<vectory> aus den paketquellen?
<NFischer> ja
<NFischer> ich hab das damals im Zusammenhang mit Cpu-temp-Protokolierung gefunden
<NFischer> (glaub ich)
<grullers> Hallo! ich habe ein Raid 1. Mir ist jetzt eine Festplatte kaputt gegangen und wenn ich die noch funktionierende mounten möchte bekomme ich den Fehler: unbekannter Dateisystem Typ
<NFischer> Cacti sieht ganz gut aus... 
<vectory> gibts einen mit ms sql server 2008 kompatiblen sql server?
<loof_> hi
<loof_> hab meinen pc ein paar tage nicht benutzt. nach einem update und neustart. war dann die auflösung viel zu klein. ich kann sie war umstellen aber nur noch kleiner machen. (also große symbole)
<jokrebel_> re
<loof_> sieht ziemlich hässlich aus alles. woran lag das? und wie kann ich es beheben? jemand ne idee?
<bullgard4> loof_: Was gibt xrandr aus?
<Robert_Zenz> Hat noch jemand das Problem das FF5 verdammt viel CPU frisst?
<loof_> bullgard4,  den befehl kennt er nicht
<bullgard4> loof_: Hast Du das DEB-Programmpaket libxrandr2 installiert?
<loof_> sorry. ich hab mich 3 mal vertippt
<loof_> bullgard4, da werden mehr auflösungen angezeigt wie ich auswählen konnte
<bullgard4> loof_: Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von xrandr.
<loof_> bullgard4, oh seltsamer weise kann ich jetzt wieder alle auflösungen in den "bilschirmeinstellungen" auswählen. das war davor nicht so..versteh ich nicht
<bullgard4> loof_: Ich auch nicht. Aber schön, wenn es nun wieder geht.
<loof_> bullgard4, v ielen dank
<bullgard4> loof_: Viel Spaß mit ubuntu!
<JaneDoe> hallo zusammen. bin neu, was linux anbelangt und benötige dringend hilfe..
<bullgard4> JaneDoe: Bitte stell eine konkrete Frage.
<JaneDoe> irgendjemand gesprächsbereit?
<Cassull> moin
<bullgard4> JaneDoe: Ob jemand gesprächsbereit ist, hängt auch davon ab, ob Du eine interessante Frage stellst.
<JaneDoe> nunja, ich hab n netbook mit win7 starter. hab mir letztens ubuntu 11,04 runtergeladen und installiert. wenn ich nun meinen rechner starte, kann ich zwischen win7 und ubuntu wählen. wähle ich ubuntu startet dieses, doch dann kommt ne passwort-abfrage und ich kenne das pw nich. was kann ich tun?
<Fuchs> JaneDoe: Du kannst am Anfang Shift halten, dann kannst Du den Rescuemodus auswaehlen
<Fuchs> JaneDoe: da bist Du eingeloggt und kannst mit dem Befehl  passwd  das Passwort aendern. Syntax ist:     passwd deinnutzername 
<Fuchs> anschliessend fragt er nach dem Passwort, Du kannst es setzen, gut ist. 
<JaneDoe> aber im inet las ich, dass die installation, so wie ich sie vorgenommen habe schonmal gar nicht so vorgesehen is, da ich ubuntu erst auf ne cd oder n stick packen muss. das hab ich so ja gar nicht getan..
<Cassull> Fuchs: wie viele datein hast du in /proc/asound?
<Fuchs> Cassull: konkrete Frage? 
<Fuchs> Cassull: fuchs@tfox ~ % ls -l /proc/asound | wc -l 
<Fuchs> 16
<Fuchs> JaneDoe: nein, das mit dem Stick ist eine alternative Moeglichkeit, aber nicht zwingend notwendig 
<Fuchs> ,Einstieger? JaneDoe lies da mal etwas nach, zum Einstieg: 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Einstieger
<Fuchs> ,Einsteiger? JaneDoe lies da mal etwas nach, zum Einstieg: 
<shetlandpony> JaneDoe lies da mal etwas nach, zum Einstieg, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard4> JaneDoe: Unabhängig von Deinen Bedenken: Mach doch mal, was <Fuchs> vorgeschlagen hat und berichte hier, wie der Rechner reagierte.
<JaneDoe> ok, danke
<loof_> wie finde ich denn am schnellsten ein gesuchtes packet? z.b. möchte ich die C library libxml installieren. bei synaptic kommen aber tausende pakete
<Fuchs> loof_: apt-cache search 
<JaneDoe> ich versuch das mal.. bis später
<Fuchs> loof_: oder packages.ubuntu.com 
<bullgard4> loof_: Synaptic hat eine Suchfunktion. Wenn tausende Pakete als Ergenis angezeigt werden, mußt Du die Suche weiter einschränken.
<Cassull> ppq: ok
<C_A_M> installiert man eigentlich in der vm auch die ati grafiktreiber für windows?
<Cassull> ppq: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/417097/
<ppq> C_A_M: nein
<C_A_M> ok. danke
<ppq> C_A_M: man installiert die guest additions, da ist der treiber für die virtuelle vbox grafikkarte mit drin
<ppq> Cassull: lspci (bzw. lsusb bei ner usb soundkarte) bitte, und dmesg
<C_A_M> aha, hab halt grad drüber nachgedacht weil die grafik halt nicht 100%tig ist
<ppq> C_A_M: dann waren wohl die guest additions noch nicht installiert.. 
<C_A_M> die hab ich installiert
<ppq> auch schon neu gestartet, den guest?
<C_A_M> extensions pack als erstes dann gastsystem
<C_A_M> jop schon mehrmals neu gestartet
<ppq> erm, du hast erst die guest additions installiert und dann das gast-betriebssystem? oO
<C_A_M> ich richte mir grad die gemeinsamen ordner ein. beim ersten ging es ohne fehlermeldung. diesen ordner hab ich extra eben erstellt. nun wollt ich noch einen ordner mit unterverzeichnissen einbinden und bekomme eine warnung
<ppq> die guest additions musst du IM gast-betriebssystem installieren!
<JaneDoe> ok, das hat schon mal nich funktioniert
<Cassull> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/417100/
<Cassull> ppq: 
<pog> kann man in weechat mit einem Suchbegriff den naechsten suchen? Cltg-R ist Rueckwaertsuche. 
<JaneDoe> is das sicher, das ich 11,04 für mein netbook einfach runterladen und simpel installieren kann, sodass das dann auch funktioniert?
<JaneDoe> *dass
<C_A_M> Die Ausführung der virtuellen Maschine kann zu dem unten beschriebenen Fehler führen. Sie können diese Meldung ignorieren, sollten aber angemessen reagieren, um diesen Fehler zu vermeiden.
<C_A_M> Broken shared folder!.
<rumpe1> JaneDoe, nein.. oder was verstehst du unter "sicher"?
<C_A_M> Fehler ID: 
<C_A_M> BrokenSharedFolder
<C_A_M> Dringlichkeit:
<C_A_M> Warnung
<JaneDoe> nun ich meinte, ob ihr sicher seid
<szal> ,paste? C_A_M
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Cassull> JaneDoe: wo drückt der schuh?
<rumpe1> JaneDoe, "in der Regel" funktioniert das dann ... falls du das meinst.
<ppq> Cassull: hast du mal irgendwas an alsa rumgespielt?
<C_A_M> ups da meckert das pony, dacht das geht grad noch
<Cassull> ppq: ja
<ppq> Cassull: sieht so aus, als hättest du dein komplettes soundsystem runtergeschmissen
<pog> JaneDoe: wenn die Live-CD tiptop geht, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit da, dass auch eine Installation korrekt funkioniert.
<Cassull> pulseaudio deinstalliert und asoundrc genutzt
<ppq> Cassull: grrr. dann sag uns das doch, dann muss man das nicht alles aus den pastes extrahieren -.-"
<pog> Ich wuerde es auf ein USB installieren, dann von dort starten.
<ppq> Cassull: offenbar hast du alsa gleich mit runtergeschmissen
<JaneDoe> Cassull: habe mir vor kurzem 11,04 geholt und installiert, wenn ich ubuntu nun starte werd ich nach nem pw gefragt, mein win pw funktioniert nicht
<Cassull> JaneDoe: ansonsten wenn du trotzdem noch eine weitere absicherung haben möchtest, empfehle ich dir, entgegen anderer aussagen, wubi
<Cassull> oh, du hast es schon installiert
<JaneDoe> jepp
<Cassull> das ist nun schon eine andere geschichte. Wie hast du es installiert?
<ppq> Cassull: guck mal ob alsa-base und alsa-utils installiert sind, wenn nicht installier die und starte neu
<JaneDoe> nun, runtergeladen und dem ganz normalen auto installionsprozess gefolgt
<Cassull> ppq: beide installiert
<ppq> Cassull: bitte KEIN wubi empfehlen, ich kenne niemanden das das hier freiwillig supporten würde
<ppq> JaneDoe: bitte die finger von wubi lassen :D das ist ein einziger krampf. hast du denn bei der installation kein passwort angeben müssen? normalerweise muss man das - da, wo man auch den benutzernamen angeben soll
<Cassull> ppq: wubi läuft und läuft, ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wieso man das nicht mögen könnte
<C_A_M> wubi hab ich auch nur ein einziges mal ausprobiert und danach nie wieder
<JaneDoe> nee, gar nix.. das ging irgendwie einfach los
<Cassull> ppq: Bin damals auch über wubi zu buntu gekommen :)
<szal> JaneDoe: wenn du das installiert hast, haste auch beim User-Setup n Passwort eingestellt
<ppq> JaneDoe: was genau hat denn nicht funktioniert bei deinem versuch, in den recovery modus zu kommen?
<Cassull> JaneDoe: was für ein "autoinstallationsprozess"?
<JaneDoe> seh gerade dass das über wubi läuft :/
<ppq> -.-"
<pog> ich hab in der Weechat dok gefunden Ctrl R dann Pfeiltaste fuer weiteres suchen, es funkt.
<jollyroger87> Guten Abend, ich habe eine großes Problem mit meinem Ubuntu: Ubuntu hat über Nacht vergessen, dass es verschlüsselt ist. 
<JaneDoe> ohje, hoffe ich hab keinen mist gebaut. also: war auf ubuntu.com, runtergeladen, wubi setup geöffnet und dann hat es sich installiert
<Cassull> JaneDoe: achso, wenn ich mich recht erinnere konntest du da damals ein passwort eingeben. Kannst du dich an das nicht erinnern?
<ppq> JaneDoe: starte bitte mal windows und deinstallier wubi mitsamt ubuntu wieder. dann kannst du von deinem usb-stick booten und ubuntu normal installieren. dazu ganz am anfang wenn dein entbook startet, in's BIOS gehen und einstellen, dass er vom usb-stick bootet - oder in's bootmenü deines netbooks gehen, das erreicht man manchmal über F12, F8 oder ähnlich - und den usbstick booten
<Cassull> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/38/43/installer.png  kannst du dich noch an das hier eingegebene passwort erinnern?
<JaneDoe> kann mich nicht mal erinnern, dass ich eins eingegeben hab :/
<ppq> JaneDoe: ah, ok. dann brauchst du erstmal das image der ubuntu-cd, die .iso datei.. kannst du bei ubuntu.com runterladen
<Cassull> ... sagt was ihr wohlt über wubi, doch das ist jetzt nicht wubis schuld das das passwort vergessen wurde
<JaneDoe> ok, is das mit nem stick zwingend notwendig?
<ppq> JaneDoe: dort ist auch beschrieben, wie man das unter windows auf den usb-stick spielen kann (wenn das dort beschriebene nicht geht, kannst du auch mal unetbootin versuchen, das gibts auch für windows)
<ppq> JaneDoe: ja, wenn du kein cd-laufwerk hast, ist das notwendig
<JaneDoe> doch hab n externes
<Cassull> JaneDoe: kannst es auch auf cd brennen, doch usb-ist einfacher
<jollyroger87> Wenn ich Ubuntu (11.04 64bit) im Recovery Modus starte kommt der Fehler "Cannot open root device 'mapper/lvm-root' or unknown block (0,0)" Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das als normaler User wieder geradezubügeln ??
<ppq> Cassull, JaneDoe: wubi hat konzeptbedingt zu viele einschränkungen
<JaneDoe> kks
<JaneDoe> also nochmal deinstallieren?
<ppq> JaneDoe: ja
<JaneDoe> hab das aber bisher noch nich aufm stick
<ppq> jollyroger87: auch wenn du nicht im recovery modus startest? ok. dann boote mal eine live-cd ("desktop-cd")
<Cassull> ppq: wubi war ja auch nicht als ersatz für die echte install gedacht, sondern nur als zwischen lösung für das ausprobieren, das man mit einer live-cd nicht in dem masse bekommen könnte
<jollyroger87> im normalen modus kommt nur ein blinkender Unterstrich, sonst passiert nichzs
<jollyroger87> Da es verschlüsselt ist, bringt mir die Live-Cd doch nicht viel, oder ?
<JaneDoe> wie kommts überhaupt, dass ich beim ubuntu download automatisch zu wubi gelange?
<ppq> jollyroger87: dann mal gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur deinen bootloader reparieren. um das mit LVM hinzubekommen, den ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu LVM lesen.
<deem> ich hab hier ein ganz seltsames phänomen mit 11.04, unity, 2 bildschirmen und einer matrox grafikkarte. stelle ich die option auf "bild spiegeln" funktioniert alles einwandfrei, aber stelle ich um auf 2 seperate arbeitsflächen sieht es so aus: http://i.imgur.com/EeX97.jpg
<ppq> jollyroger87: doch, du kommst da noch ran. einfach mit 'cryptsetup loksOpen' die verschl. platte öffnen
<ppq> Cassull: ja, und es funktioniert offensichtlich nicht, daher empfehle ich, das normal zu installieren. bitte ins offtopic sonst
<ppq> JaneDoe: wie Cassull gerade sagte - es ist dazu gedacht, ubuntu anzutesten, auszuprobieren... und es dann wieder runterzuschmeißen und es normal zu installieren wenn man es mag.
<jollyroger87> Also meinst du das Grub kaputt ist ? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-panic-beim-booten-in-lvm-vollverschlues/ ist glaub ich mein Problem
<shetlandpony> jollyroger87's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zyaqt3 |        Kernel panic beim Booten in LVM Vollverschlüsselung › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Cassull> ppq: kannst du mir nun bitte deinen ordnder /proc/asound posten?
<ppq> sorry, ich muss jetzt weg vom pc
<ppq> Cassull: immer noch: das bringt dir nichts, das sind keine echten dateien
<ppq> Cassull: alsa legt das an bei JEDEM boot
<ppq> so, weg bin ich
<Cassull> ppq: damn, woran kann es liegen das die verschwunden sind?
<JaneDoe> ok, also noch mal für kleine beginner: ich deinstalliere und downloade dann neu?
<Cassull> meine soundkarte wurde vorher erkannt
<Cassull> und auch angesprochen, wenn auch nur teilweise
<Cassull> ppq: bist noch da?
<deem> ok. hat sich erledigt. hab mich ab und wieder angemeldet und jetzt gehts... mysteriös
<Cassull> Fuchs: ist die /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist im normalfall leer?
<Fuchs> Cassull: kann sein, keine Ahnung
<Cassull> Fuchs: kannst bei dir mal nachschauen?
<Fuchs> nein, weil kein Ubuntu 
<Cassull> gibts die blacklist nur bei buntu? Oo
<Cassull> ok thx trotzdem
<Fuchs> nein, aber ich habe das aufgeteilt in n Dateien
<Cassull> achso
<beaver74> Cassull, hier gibt es viele blacklist dateien unter /etc/modprobe.d.. die /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ist gefüllt
<jokrebel_> Cassull: bei mir gibts die gar nicht. Meinst Du blacklist.conf?
<Cassull> jokrebel_: no, gibt mal cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ein
<Cassull> bekommt ihr eine ausgabe?
<Cassull> wenn nicht, weiss ich glaube ich, woran es liegt das ich keinen sound habe... -.-
<beaver74> Cassull, cat: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel_> Cassull: die Datei gibt es nicht…
<eminor> da gabs doch mal ne änderung, dass die blacklist-dateien auf .conf enden müssen..
<Cassull> gut, sehen uns gleich, cu
<deem> gibt es bei unity eigentlich die option, wie unter "Startprogramme" "Programme beim Abmelden merken" oder "Jetzige Programme merken"?
<eminor> deem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-everytime-i-log-in könnte helfen
<shetlandpony> eminor's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kugzcr | login - How do I make a program auto-start everytime I log in? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Cassull> ich könnte mir echt in den hintern beißen... >_>
<deem> eminor: k. passt. danke =)
<jokrebel_> gn8
<ppq> JaneDoe: bin jetzt wieder da sonst. ja, genau, den wubi kram deinstallieren! von der ubuntu seite brauchst du die .iso datei, die man dort runterladen kann. und unetbootin, oder das tool, das dort empfohlen wird.
<Gruenkohl> Wie finde ich ein Programm zum Auslesen einer Geldkarte (oder Krankenversicherungskarte oder SIM-Karte)? Ich habe mir anscheinend schon einen Befehl Geldkarte im Terminal installiert, finde aber keine Informationen über seine Bedienung.
<jollyroger87> ppq: ich komme doch an grub ran, kann es trotzdem helfen wenn ich das neuinstalliere ?
<Longbottom> Gruenkohl: Einen Befehl Geldkarte hab ich nicht gefunden. Der Befehl geldkarte ist im Paket libchipcard-tools, Dokumentation dazu solltest du mit 'man chipcard-tool' oder 'man kvkcard' bekommen.
<ppq> jollyroger87: "helfen" würde es in dem sinne, dass du hinterher ein funktionierendes system hast, ja ;)
<jollyroger87> das meine ich ja, aber mich wundert da ich ja grub erreiche, dass es daran liegen könnte
<ppq> jollyroger87: aber wenn du dein problem genauer beschreibst, können wir das evtl. eleganter lösen
<jollyroger87> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-panic-beim-booten-in-lvm-vollverschlues/ das scheint mein Problem zu sein
<shetlandpony> jollyroger87's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zyaqt3 |        Kernel panic beim Booten in LVM Vollverschlüsselung › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<ppq> jollyroger87: grub ist sowieso unverschlüsselt, das ist nicht weiter verwunderlich dass du da rankommst
<Gruenkohl> Longbottom, danke, der Befehl heisst auch geldkarte. Nach Eingabe dieses Befehls kommt die Meldung 'no command given'. In der man chipcard-tool findet sich leider keine Beschreibung zur Nutzung des Befehls geldkarte.
<jollyroger87> ja, ich denke es ist der schritt zwischen grubd und dem systemstart der verlorengegangen ist (wie auch immer sowas passieren kann)
<speckmade> Hab' hier einen Rechner, der hängt sich auf, sobald X gestartet wird... :-(
<speckmade> Knoppix tötet sich genauso...
<ppq> speckmade: grafikkarte?
<ppq> jollyroger87: hast du schon die tips verfolgt, die in dem thread so gepostet wurden?
<ppq> jollyroger87: achja, btw, die normale verschlüsselung deines home verzeichnis' reicht völlig aus normalerweise. deine datengräber kannst du ja noch hinterher verschlüsseln
<jollyroger87> ich habe keine alten kernel, ist eine relativ frische neuinstallation
<jollyroger87> naja ich hab mal gelesen dass viele einstellungen und daten dann außerhalb des homeordners landen und dann lieber alles mitgenommen
<jollyroger87> und in dem thread finde ich keine anderen tipps außer den mit den initframs was nicht so klingt als wäre das für normale user gemacht
<speckmade> ppq: trident
<ppq> speckmade: weia. ok, guck mal in 'lspci | grep -i vga' wie die genau heißt und tipp das bei google ein, zusammen mit 'ubuntu' oder, wenn das keine brauchbaren ergebnisse bringt mit 'linux'. guck auch dass die infos einigermaßen aktuell sind
<speckmade> ppq: Trident Microsystems Cyber-blade/i1, Revision 5d
<loof_> ciao
<speckmade> ppq: sieht nicht vielversprechend aus. Auch die Logs hier vermelden für mein laienhaftes Auge nix spannendes...
 * jerzey hasst und verflucht sein internet
<ppq> speckmade: guck mal hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/linux-neuling-schwarzer-gui-und-keine-loesung/ und in die verlinkten wikiartikel/threads
<jollyroger87> ppq: was sind denn die tipps, die ich mal ausprobieren kann, ohne einen alten kernel ?
<ppq> jollyroger87: mit cryptsetup luksOpen öffnen, mit den lvm tools das lvm teil einrichten, / mounten, /boot mounten, /dev, /proc und /sys bind-mounten, chrooten, grub neu machen, initramfs neu machen ('update-initramfs -u')
<ppq> das wär jdf. das was ich probieren würde
<ppq> was du dazu wissen musst, findest du im ubuntuusers wiki, stichworte GRUB2/Reparatur, LVM, LUKS.
<ppq> und sonst natürlich manpages
<jollyroger87> klingt fast so einfach wie neuinstallieren ;)
<ppq> jollyroger87: neu installieren ist schneller und einfacher, stimmt :)
<jollyroger87> so ein mist ^^
<ppq> es zu reparieren hat den vorteil dass es stil hat und du was dabei lernst
<ppq> ;)
<Mojo4> hallo, ist es möglich die auswahl beim hochfahren von ubuntu zu verringern (oder nur auf die aktuellste version zu beschränken), die auswahl der kernel versionen meine ich
<jollyroger87> ja du kannst alte kernel deinstallieren
<ppq> Mojo4: ja, indem du regelmäßig alte, nicht mehr benötigte kernel runterwirfst. ubuntu kommt mit dem "janitor", der kann das für dich machen
<jollyroger87> ich würde aber ein paar alte drinne lassen falls es mal zu problemen kommt ;)
<Mojo4> starte ich diesen janitor aus der konsole?
<ppq> Mojo4: ne, der ist auch irgendwo im menü
<ppq> mangels ubuntu kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, wo genau. guck mal in system -> einstellungen oder so.
<jollyroger87> ppq. da hast du natürlich recht, was meisnt du denn mit den lvm-tools. wieso soll ich daran noch herumfrickeln ?
<ppq> jollyroger87: du musst halt erstmal die volumes aktivieren damit du ne gerätedatei kriegst, die du mounten kannst
<ppq> jollyroger87: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/nvuxpy |        Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<ppq> jollyroger87: kann aber sein, dass ubuntu das mittlerweile auch automatisch kann
<ppq> jollyroger87: du siehst: auf lvm und verschlüsselung zu verzichten, macht für den durchschnittlichen ubuntubenutzer alles viel einfacher
<marcaurel> hi hat jemand ne idee warum ich nicht über den HDMI Ausgang den Desktop ausgeben kann?
<jollyroger87> das wäre cool ;) also ich boote die live cd, installiere das cryptopaket, binde mein system ein und fahre dann mit der chroot grub neuinstallation fort und am ende kommt das initrams update ? Und zwischendurch noch ein Backup
<ppq> jollyroger87: exakt, jo
<jollyroger87> nicht, wenn das system ohne grund vergessen würde, dass es verschlüsselt sein soll....habs ganz regulär runtergefahren, kein absturz oder so
<ppq> jollyroger87: cryptsetup und lvm2 brauchst du. die pakete. kann auch sein dass beides schon da ist
<ppq> marcaurel: was für ne grafikkarte hast du und welchen treiber dazu?
<marcaurel> ne NVIDIA GT 240M mit proprietärer Grafikkartentreiber für NVIDIA-Karten - der der über "zusätzliche Treiber" nachinstalliert wurde
<SOL> nabend all!
<jollyroger87> funktionier chroot einfach, indem ich das eingebe und dann mit der grub-reperatur weitermache ?
<ppq> marcaurel: ok, dann starte mal das konfigurationstool von nvidia. "NVIDIA X-Server Einstellungen" heißt das bei mir. ist in irgendeinem menü..
<marcaurel> ppq: ok
<ppq> jollyroger87: guck mal in's wiki, da ist die chroot methode auch beschrieben bei der grub2 reparatur
<ppq> marcaurel: da kannst du das einstellen mit mehreren monitoren. außerdem, für die zukunft:
<jollyroger87> ja, aber so ganz klar ist mir das nicht geworden, da dort ja nochmal eingebunden wird
<ppq> ,disper? marcaurel
<shetlandpony> marcaurel: Da es unter Ubuntu auf einem PC mit nVidia-Grafikkarte und zweitem Monitor recht aufwaendig ist, nach jedem Systemstart die Bildschirme ueber das nVidia-Dienstprogramm zu verwalten, wurde das Programm Disper entwickelt. Es klont, erweitert oder verschiebt den Desktop auf die jeweils angeschlossenen Bildschirme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<x1o> welche anpassungen macht ubuntu beim installieren auf eine ssd?
<ppq> jollyroger87: was genau jetzt?
<marcaurel> ppq: cool danke :-)
<Guest67030> kann mir jemand geschwind helfen wie ich "stdT201106222045&LANG" in "/2011/06/22/std_2045" bringen kann?
<x1o> ich frage das weil ich von hdd auf ssd migrieren möchte, notebook und überlege zwischen alles kopieren oder etc und home kopieren pluse get selections instalation
<jollyroger87> ppq: im wiki steht, dass ich vor chroot meine laufwerke einbinden soll, dies habe ich aber schon bei dem cryptokram gemacht
<Guest67030> das "std" is immer gleich, muss also nicht aus dem ersten String übernommen werden...
<ppq> jollyroger87: ah, alles klar. jo dann kannst du das überspringen. denk aber an deine /boot partition (--> siehe 'sudo fdisk -l') und /dev, /sys und /proc!
<jollyroger87> die vier müssen eingebunden sein ?
<ppq> jollyroger87: ich zähle fünf :) aber doch, ja, müssen sie
<jollyroger87> boot, dev, sys und proc => 4, welche fehlt ?
<ppq> naja, insgesamt, mit / ;)
<ppq> was du ja schon hast
<ppq> nevermind
<jollyroger87> okay ^^ Viele vielen dank, dann werd ichs mal probieren
<ppq> joa keine ursache :) und vergiss die backups nicht, das ist das wichtigste
<jollyroger87> das hab ich schon gelernt ;)
<jollyroger87> noch einen schönen Abend :)
<marcaurel> werd denn mal auch ... danke für die Hilfe :-)
<eminor> Guest67030: sed 's/stdT\([0-9]\{4\}\)\([0-9]\{2\}\)\([0-9]\{2\}\)\([0-9]\{4\}\).*/\/\1\/\2\/\3\/std_\4/'
<Guest67030> eminor, wow thx!!!
<Guest67030> öhmm..
<eminor> klappt's nicht? ^^
<Guest67030> eminor, doch jetz 1000 Dank!
<eminor> np :)
<Miller42> Ping
<ppq> eminor: ui, das mit (bla)(blub) und hinterher das einsetzen von bla als \1 und blub als \2 kannte ich noch gar nicht.. sehr lehrhaft :D
<ppq> Miller42: pong
<ppq> ,frag? Miller42
<shetlandpony> Miller42: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<masteruser_> kennt sich einer mit Konsolen Programmen gut aus?
<ppq> ,mf? masteruser_
<shetlandpony> masteruser_: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<ppq> ,frag? masteruser_
<shetlandpony> masteruser_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<arl4223> hi all
<masteruser_> wie schaff ich das aus " Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7550  @ 2.26GHz" das hier wird " Intel Core 2 Duo CPU\nP7550 @ 2.26GHz" mit den befehl "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" -m1 | cut -d":" -f2" ich Schafe es einfach nicht ein sed Befehl zu schreiben das die klammern mit Inhalt entfernt.
<arl4223> hat hier wer eine intel 320 SSD und kann auch nicht installieren?
<masteruser_> wobein \n zeilenumbruch ist
<arl4223> http://paste.debian.net/plain/120689 hier mal ein Output von Arch - tritt aber an gleicher Stele auch mit Ubuntu auf
<masteruser_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" -m1 | cut -d":" -f2 | cut -d"@" -f1| sed 's/(.*)//g' enternt ein bischen zu viel entfernt das hier "(R) Core(TM)"
<C-A-M> beim partition erstellen gibt es kein ntfs zur auswahl, welches ist denn dafür als ersatz auch für windows nutzbar?
<demlak> fat32
<C-A-M> war das nicht alt und langsam?
<demlak> alt ja.. aber nicht langsam
<demlak> nur weniger sicherheits features als ntfs
<demlak> und davon ab.. das einzige brauchbare unter windows neben ntfs
<C-A-M> wiso gibt es kein ntfs mehr zur auswahl?
<demlak> ich weiß nichtmal wovon du redest.. ich hab dir einfach nur ne alternative zu ntfs gesagt =)
<C-A-M> :)
<Miller42> GParted vielleicht?
<demlak> ich geh pennen..
<C-A-M> jop dacht ich mir auch grad 
<C-A-M> nach dem install noch einmall mit gp ran
<Miller42> Welcher install bietet denn kein NTFS mehr an?
<itu>  hallo
<itu> wo finde ich den CD-selbsttest bei einer frischgebrannten ubuntu-11.04 ?
<C-A-M> wurde das nicht mal beim booten mit angeboten früher?
<itu> ja
<itu> bloss seh da jetzt nichts
<C-A-M> bin gerade beim installieren und hab die option garnicht gesehen/bemerkt
<C-A-M> bei mir ist der firefox nach der installation komischer weise auf englisch und nicht auf deutsch. wie kann ich das ändern ?
<ppq> C-A-M: aus ner fremdquelle installiert? version 5? --> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/latest/linux-x86_64/xpi/
<ppq> C-A-M: ggf. statt "latest" und "x86_64" was anderes, brows da halt mal rum.
<C-A-M> nein original von cd installiert in der v4
<ppq> achso
<ppq> 'locale' mal bitte nopasten
<C-A-M> ist i386
<itu> mann, da kommt ja eh niemand drauf wo jetzt das system-menü versteckt ist  *kopfschüttel*
<User2> __
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-23
<C-A-M> mit locale ging es nicht. hab den ff komplett deinstalliert --purge und dann erneut installiert übers terminal. nun ist es version 5 und wieder auf englisch
<ppq> C-A-M: erm, natürlich hilft das nicht direkt, 'locale' zeigt nur infos an. die du uns geben solltest, wie gesagt.
<C-A-M> ahso, hab ich falsch verstanden. hatte so vor längeren software auf de installiert zb. filezilla locale und dann war es auf deutsch
<C-A-M> http://pastebin.com/ZnGqHEZd
<C-A-M> ppq das meintest du doch bestimmt
<ppq> C-A-M: joa. installier doch mal firefox-locale-de
<C-A-M> ok. mach ich
<C-A-M> super, vielen dank. das hat funktioniert
<C-A-M> das einzige was nur fehlt ist die kleine markierung wenn der ff am laufen ist
<RichyW> gibt es sowas wie eine automatische systemwiederherstellung unter ubuntu?
<ppq> RichyW: nein
<ppq> RichyW: das musst du schon selbst einrichten
<RichyW> ok danke
<ppq> ,backup? RichyW
<shetlandpony> RichyW, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<C-A-M> ich find luckybackup recht gut
<C-A-M> und deja dub
<RichyW> geht mir darum das ich versuche eine tv karte zu installieren und jetzt einiges ausprobiert habe und es am liebsten rückgängig machen würde, werde das system dann nochmal neu installieren
<ppq> ohje
<ppq> RichyW: für nächstes mal: lies mal den ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu v4l-dvb
<C-A-M> zum testen nehe ich nur noch eine extra installation oder eine installation in einer virtuellen umgebung
<RichyW> das habe ich auch installiert, weil in der datenbank zu meiner karte dieses paket auf gelistet ist
<C-A-M> ich habe von einer live cd gebootet und wollte nu doch noch nachträglich meiner root 20 gb mehr spenden, jedoch kann ich sie nur verkleinern und nicht mehr vergrößern obwohl noch genug unlocated vorhanden ist. das sollte doch eigentlich gehen oder irre ich da ?
<C-A-M> root = ext4
<ppq> C-A-M: machst du das mit gparted?
<C-A-M> ja
<mgolisch> jo sollte eigentlich gehen
<ppq> eigentlich, joa
<mgolisch> der freie speicher muss aber hinter der partion sein
<C-A-M> dacht ich auch, bin auch der meinung das schon einmal gemacht zu haben
<C-A-M> ist er
<ppq> mgolisch: gparted verschiebt zur not auch partitionen so dass das passt
<mgolisch> okay dann ka
<jollyroger> Guten Abend nochmal, ich bins mit dem LVM-Problem und dabei Grub neuzu installieren, das backup ist inzwischen gemacht und ich bin dabei zu mounten: ich bin doch auf dem richtigen weg, wenn in  in File System/mnt die Ordner dev, sys, proc und Boot zu sehen sind, oder ?
<C-A-M> ich mach ein rechtsklick auf die pat und gehe dann auf resize/move und kann sie dort nur verkleinern
<mgolisch> ist der freie speicher direkt dahinter?
<C-A-M> ja
<ppq> jollyroger: da sollte deutlich mehr als nur das zu sehen sein!
<mgolisch> und es ist ne primaere partiton?
<mgolisch> ne logische partiton kannst du halt nur soweit vergoessern die erweiterte in der sie drin ist
<C-A-M> sda6 ext4
<jollyroger> aber ich hab doch nur die gemountet (oder es versucht) System Information und Ubuntu sowie 2 Dateien sind noch drin
<mgolisch> sda6 hoert sich irgendwie nach logischer partition an
<mgolisch> oder hast du kein mbr?
<C-A-M> ja ich verstehe es gerade
<C-A-M> es ist keine erweiterte
<mgolisch> du musst die erweiterte partition in der sda6 drin ist vergroessern
<mgolisch> dann kannst du auch sda6 vergroessern
<mgolisch> mbr partitions schema ist eh voll oldschool
<mgolisch> sollte endlich mal abgeschafft werden
<C-A-M> aha, danke. das muss ich mir mal ansehen ob ich das hinbekomme ohne probleme zu bekommen
<mgolisch> das sollte eigentlich gehen
<C-A-M> ich esel hätte die platte komplett neu einrichten sollen und nicht die alte struktur behalten
<mgolisch> was machst du krasses?
<mgolisch> mein 15gb / reichen bei mir seit jahren
<mgolisch> soviel hat man ja normal nicht auf /
<C-A-M> ich richte ein neues dualboot ein wo ich eine pat behalten wollte weil dort noch daten drauf sind für die ich grad kein platz mehr auf der externen habe
<C-A-M> ne die ist so gut wie leer, nur frische install mit 3 weiteren programmen
<C-A-M> nur hatte ich beim einrichten glatt vergessen das ich dort auch noch ne vm einrichten wollte und somit 10 besser 20 gb mehr benötige
<mgolisch> oh
<mgolisch> hab auf /home ne 1tb partiton gemounted
<C-A-M> was bedeutet eigentlich der schlüssel in gp ? sicherlich was von wegen gesperrt/geschützt ?
<ppq> ich hab / 200GB groß, nix ausgelagert :)
<ppq> C-A-M: das bedeutet, dass die partition eingehängt ist und deshalb gerade nicht veröndert werden kann
<C-A-M> so mutig bin ich noch nicht :)
<ppq> s/ö/ä/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: C-A-M: das bedeutet, dass die partition eingehängt ist und deshalb gerade nicht verändert werden kann
<C-A-M> eingehängt? ich bin doch live
<ppq> evtl. wurd sie automatisch eingehängt
<ppq> mach nen rechtsklick drauf, da kannst du sie aushängen
<C-A-M> aha, da kommen wir der sache doch schon näher oder nicht?
<C-A-M> swapoff?
<ppq> huh?
<C-A-M> hu
<ppq> mach mal nen screenshot bitte.
<gomaaz> hi leute
<gomaaz> jemand erfahrung mit yaboot bootloader?
<C-A-M> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2564/9prwssl3_png.htm
<ppq> C-A-M: ok, der schlüssel heißt dann wohl dass das livesystem den swap auf der hdd nutzt, das ist das standard verhalten
<ppq> C-A-M: mit swapoff verhinderst du das.. danach: rechtsklick auf sda2(!), vergrößern um 20GB (oder wie viel auch immer)
<ppq> danach kannst du sda7 vergrößern
<C-A-M> aha, dann lag ich mit meinem gefühl ja garnicht so weit entfernt von der lösung. vielen dank
<C-A-M> sda2 geht swapingoff nicht
<C-A-M> sda6 geht
<ppq> jo
<ppq> dann weiter wie beschrieben :)
<Guest67030> sorry für die wirklich doofe Frage aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter: wie kann ich aus einem fliesstext (mithilfe von sed) alle Patterns nach dem Schema: "[324]" rauslöschen?
<C-A-M> so doof kann sie nicht sein, ich weiß nicht einmal wovon du schreibst :)
<Guest67030> lölz
<Guest67030> ich habe eine Ausgabe; beispielsweise "[20]man [21]sagt; [22]es [23]heißt [24]they [25]say" und aus dieser möchte ich nun alle "[*]" raushaben..
<Guest67030> hm..
<eminor> Guest67030: sed 's/\[[0-9]\{2\}\]//g'
<Guest67030> eminor, Danke wiedermal ;)
<eminor> sofern es bei den beiden zahlen in den klammern bleibt :)
<eminor> bitte
<Guest67030> ich würde noch 3-stellige und 1-stellige brauchen..
<C-A-M> was ist das?
<mgolisch> was ist was?
<eminor> dann änderst du einfach die 2 in 3 oder 1
<Guest67030> bräuchte alles auf einmal :/
<eminor> achso, von 1 bis 3 stellen?
<Guest67030> jop
<eminor> dann mit komma getrennt
<eminor> mom
<eminor> Guest67030: sed 's/\[[0-9]\{1,3\}\]//g'
<eminor> probier mal
<C-A-M> was macht man mit diesen codes?
<Guest67030> eminor, jap, danke!
<eminor> zeichen ersetzen
<Guest67030> man dieses sed...
<Guest67030> *°~:-)
<eminor> ich geh nun ins bett :)
<eminor> gn8
<C-A-M> gn8
<Guest67030> schade ;) n8!
<Guest67030> C-A-M, aus "[12]Danke [13]für [14]den [15]herzlichen [16]Empfang!" "Danke für den herzlichen Empfang!"
<C-A-M> aha, und wo setzt man soetwas ein?
<Guest67030> C-A-M, hab mir nen Translator-Skript gebastelt... und die Seite die ich Parse gibt das eben mit [*] aus...
<C-A-M> internetseite?
<Guest67030> C-A-M, habs dir im Private-Dioalog geschickt
<C-A-M> jop gerade gesehen
<Orcor> mein firefox ist plötzlich auf englishc ich hab shcon einiges versucht aber bleibt einfahc englisch 
<Orcor> komishc nach dem Update was der gemacht hat ist es einfach Englisch und in Softwarecenter ist nur englische version da schade
<axe312> Hi. Kurz berechtigungsfrage: ich möchte meine mysql datenbank in die dropbox schicken. beim www ordner hab ich einfach n symbolic link gemacht ins dropboxverzeichnis, klappt wunderbar... jetzt habe ich n symbolic link zu /var/lib/mysql erstellt, habe die rechte auf 770 geändert und meinen standartuser zur gruppe mysql hinzugefügt. wieso hab ihc trotzdem keinen zugriff auf die files? 
<szal> haste aus- und wieder eingeloggt?
<vectory> wem gehört der ordner?
<axe312> ordner gehört der gruppe und dem user mysql
<axe312> szal: nope, ich probier das mal geschwint
<axe312> wunderbar
<axe312> vielen dank :) !!!!
<axe312> (bin hier sehr selten, kann ich noch karma verteilen oder reicht hier n dickes danke? :) )
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> weiss zufaehlig wer eine moeglichkeit dateien direkt vor dem kopieren mit scp zu verschluesseln, so das sie auf dem speicherort nicht lesbar sind?
<sdx24> Nalkem: Skript schreiben und gut ist?
<Nalkem> sdx24: moechte die daten nirgends zwischenspeichern sondern per stream rueberschicken
<sdx24> Nalkem: Das sollte kein Hindernis sein. Wo liegt das konkrete Problem?
<Nalkem> sdx24: das ich nicht weiss wie ich es machen kann ... das scp die daten aus ner pipe zb uebernimmt
<sdx24> Nalkem: echo foo | scp /dev/stdin bar; cat bar # oder aber: echo foo | ssh example.com "cat >bar; cat bar"
<Cloud_Highwind> Morgen, kann ich Peazip "ohne Installation" auch auf 64 bit Systemen nutzen?
<sdx24> Cloud_Highwind: "ohne Installation"?
<Cloud_Highwind> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PeaZip
<Cloud_Highwind> "Ohne Installation (portable)"
<usch> guten morgen. bin auf der suche nach einem addon für chrome, welches die strg+f-suche erweitert/ersetzt, sodass man in webseiten nach regulären ausdrücken suchen kann. gibt es sowas?
<sdx24> Cloud_Highwind: Warum sollte man das wollen, wenn es ein deb gibt?
<Cloud_Highwind> weil das deb nur für 32 bit Systeme ist.
<Cloud_Highwind> Und Cloud hat ein 64bit System
<Cloud_Highwind> :D
<sdx24> Cloud_Highwind: Lies, was sie auf ihrer Seite schreiben.
<Nalkem> sdx24: hmm ... muss ich mal testen :)
<Cloud_Highwind> sdx24: http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html versteh ich nicht.
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich bin zwar sehr gut in englisch.
<Cloud_Highwind> Aber eben nicht in Computerenglisch.
<Cloud_Highwind> :(
<sdx24> http://www.peazip.org/download-linux-qt-deb.html letzte zwei größere Abschnitte. 
<Cloud_Highwind> Also... "*** DEB packages reports (all) for architecture check, so can be installed on 32 and 64 bit systems (providing that ia-32 libs are available). "
<Cloud_Highwind> bedeutet, es sollte gehen, wenn ich ia-32 libs installiere?
<jokrebel> hi
<der_sebo_> hallo ihr
<ihr> hallo du
<der_sebo_> hab ein notebook mit natty drauf nach einiger zeit, wenn man es nicht benutzt kann man mit der maus nichts mehr anklicken
<der_sebo_> ist auf gnome classic eingestellt
<Cloud_Highwind> Kannst Du noch Str+Alt+F1 drücken?
<der_sebo_> noch nicht probiert
<der_sebo_> aber gute idee
<der_sebo_> und dann die log auslesen?
<deem> oder gnome mal neustarten dann
<der_sebo_> gdm war das oder?
<deem> ansonsten könntest mit einem 2ten rechner per ssh verbinden und dann die logs auslesen
<deem> joa
<Cloud_Highwind> Danach Str+Alt+F7 nicht vergessen :D [Du, ich bin ein noob, ich dachte nur, so könnte man das Problem zumindest angehen oder übergangsweise lösen]
<der_sebo_> danke deem gute idee
<der_sebo_> sorry danke euch
<Simeon> hi allerseits. Hat sonst noch wer Probleme mit dem neuesten Fireox 5 update?
<der_sebo_> hab noch ne frage
<der_sebo_> benutze cairo dock als oberfläche, gibt es die möglichkeit eine art fenstervorschau in den submenüs zu aktivieren?
<der_sebo_> hab das so eingestellt, das gleiche programme zusammen gefasst werden und in den gruppen seh ich das sysmbol vom profgramm würde aber viel lieber eine fenstervorschau haben
<Pupuser402> Frage: Panel-Gnome Hauptmenü: bei Hinzufügen zur Menüleiste sind "Anwendungen" "Orte" und "System" nicht im Panel sichtbar. Ich habe versehentlich das Gnome-Hauptmenü aus dem Panel entfernt und nach Zufügen besteht beschriebenes Problem. 
<der_sebo_> Pupuser402 leg mal ein neues panel an und klick recht hinzufügen und wähle menüleiste aus
<Pupuser402> o.k werde es probieren...
<Pupuser402> ...danke der_sebo, das hat funktioniert! Schöner Tag!
<der_sebo_> so und wieder ne frage
<der_sebo_> hört sich verrückt an, würde gerne skype unter playonlinux installieren, aber er bleibt bei der installation hängen
<deem> der_sebo_: dann benutz doch das skype für linux
<deem> das funktioniert wunderbar
<der_sebo_> naja bei mir hängt sich das öfter mal weg
<beaver74> der_sebo_, evt. mal versuchen Skype von der Konsole aus aufzurufen und schauen welche Meldungen ausgegeben werden
 * jokrebel hat grad ein Skype-Update hinter sich und jetzt zickt Skype auch extrem rum.
<crsse> hi! ich informiere mich grade über lvm-snapshots. leider finde ich im inet fast nur infos wie man diese anlegt und damit umgeht, aber keine über die genaue funktionsweise :(
<crsse> wenn ich einen snap mit --size 100M anlege und ich mehr als 100MB verändere, entsteht dann ein neuer snapshot oder wird der alte überschrieben? wenn ich 101MB lösche, werden die dann im snap gelöscht?
<crsse> oder speichert er permanent nur die änderungen und kann auch alle arten von alten daten die z.b. versehentlich gelöscht wurden wiederherstellen???
<Guest19730> wie finde ich die position eines systray icons heraus, wenn ich es ersetzen möchte? es scheint nicht in usr/share/icons zu sein, und mit locate finde ich es auch nicht
<Funfood> Guest19730, schau dir in synaptic beim entsprechenden paket unter eigenschaften die installierten dateien an
<Guest19730> hm, ok. werd ich mal versuchen
<Guest19730> scheint aber aufs gleiche rauszukommen wie der locate befehl im terminal
<Funfood> um welches icon gehts denn?
<Guest19730> um mehrere eigentlich, die ich aber alle nicht auffinden kann
<Guest19730> whatpulse, truecrypt und xchat
<Guest19730> wobei mich das bei xchat wundert, da im mono ordner icons dafür vorhanden sind
<Guest19730> dennoch wird das farbige benutzt, das xchat mit sich bringt
<Funfood> /usr/share/Pixmaps ?
<Guest19730> da hab ich noch nich nachgesehen.. mal schauen
<Guest19730> da befinden sich auf jeden fall schonmal icons für truecrypt und xchat, wobei die für die systray eig zu groß sind. muss man nach dem austauschen iwas anderes als das programm neustarten?
<Funfood> kA
<stream_> hi, kann mir bitte kurz einer nen tipp geben. Es geht darum mit find alle dateien aus ein verzeichnis zu finden die ein leerzeichen beinhalten  und diese mit punkten zu ersetzen. ich hab es mit    find /ordner/ -name *" "* -exec mv "{} sed 's/ /./g'"  \;    versucht aber irgendwas fehlt noch
<dadrc> Ich würd spontan behaupten, es müsste "* *" heißen
<stream_> mit *" "* klappt es ohne -exec mv ja bei der ausgabe, nur mit -exec mv ändert er die Dateien nicht
<bullgard4> Was bewirkt der Eintrag vt.handoff=7 in der kernel command line?
<bauruine> bullgard4, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/695658
<hdp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<bullgard4> bauruine: Mein Ziel ist, Kernelmeldungen beim Booten zu sehen. Ich will also Splash ausschalten. Wenn ich /etc/grub.d/10_linux richtig gelesen habe, dann reicht es, in der Kommandozeile 'splash' wegzulassen. Dann verschwindet auch der Eintrag vt.handoff=7 in der kernel command line. Siehst Du das auch so?
<deem> sollte man nicht statt "splash" "nosplash" eintragen und "quiet" entfernen?
<Fuchs> sollte man 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber 5 Sekunden google (!) liefern: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<Gomaaz> bekomm nen connection refuse wenn ich auf meinem sshd zugreifen will von ausserhalb oO
<Gomaaz> obwohl port 22 frei ist
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: Was verstehst Du unter "frei"?
<Gomaaz> aeh offen ^^
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: offen =|= weitergeleitet (geforwarded)
<Gomaaz> ok dann weitergeleitet
<konsti> weiß jemand wann ubuntuusers.de wieder online ist?
<Fuchs> sobald der Server wieder da ist, und wir sind hier nicht in #ubuntuusers 
<konsti> okey sorry
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: was nun? Port geöffnet oder geforwarded?
<Gomaaz> letzteres
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: In der Annahme der Rechner, den Du per ssh erreichen willst hängt hinter einem Router.
<Gomaaz> yes
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: Intern klappts?
<Gomaaz> yes
<Gomaaz> als er sagt mir "stdin: is not a tty " aber das liegt ja an meiner shell
 * jokrebel muss kurz weg…
<fist> hey, ich bin dieser anleitung gefolgt um in der virtuellen maschine internet zu haben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Netzwerk - leider wird innerhalb der VM überhaupt kein netzwerk erkannt
<fist> also ipconfig z.b. zeigt garnichts an
<fist> innerhalb von ubuntu bin ich ueber wlan verbunden
<fist> und habe virtualbox-ose installiert (VM ist winXP)
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: Was für Router? Wie versuchst Du Dich zu verbinden? (Von wo aus? Wie?…) Mehr Infos wären hilfreich.
<Gomaaz> also ich hab aufm PowerPC (apple mac) Ubuntu 10.10. Führe grad shell aus auf root partition per rescue disc da ich nicht booten kann (wegen yaboot config) ich hab nen speedport router da hängt der auch direkt drann. 
<Gomaaz> ich versuche mich jetzt vom laptop zu verbinden über die externe ip adresse
<Gomaaz> leider funzt es nicht (connection refused)
<grek324> Moin, kann mir jemand sagen ob alpine und mutt sich in die Quere kommen? Nach der Installation von alpine kommt bei mutt nur noch:
<grek324> "/var/mail/root: No such file or directory (errno = 2)"
<grek324> Davor kam die Meldung nicht.
<Mestaaz> existiert der ordner noch?
<grek324> ne, dachte muss datei sein
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: Und der Laptop befindet sich im Internet über eine _andere_ Verbindung? Oder hängt am selben Router?
<Gomaaz> selben router
<Gomaaz> hab aber das ipad noch hier vor mir mit ner shell :P
<Gomaaz> das hat nen anderen isp
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: dann versuchs doch von dort aus mal.
<Gomaaz> already tried
<Gomaaz> connection refused
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: per externer-IP? oder DynDNS?
<Gomaaz> beim ipad ja, über extern
<Gomaaz> geht ja nicht anders
<Gomaaz> dyndns hab ich nicht
<jokrebel> Gomaaz: Ich vermute, dass Du da im Speedport was falsch machst. Welches Modell?
<Gomaaz> w700v
<grek324> Kann jemand noch was zu mutt sagen? Mutt meldet "/var/mail/root: No such file or directory (errno = 2)" obwohl /var/mail/root vorhanden und mit Inhalt gefüllt, Rechte  -rw-rw----
<grek324> ach ne: -rw------- 1 mail   mail 28938 2011-06-22 15:13 mail
<stede> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein bestehendes verschlüsseltes lvm bei einer installtion (alternate cd) wiederverwenden kann?
<sash_> stede: Im Idealfall macht der installer dich darauf aufmerksam und du kannst die "Partitionen" einfach in die Installation einbinden, ohne sie zu formatieren
<KanocX> hey, kann mir jemand sagt, warum vino nur auf ipv6 listened?
<bullgard4> deem: Die Kerneldokumentation erwähnt überhaupt kein 'nosplash'. Wie kommst Du darauf?
<stede> sash_: ne, der "sieht" nur die 319gb partition und sagt gar nüchsts dazu. erkennt nicht das es ein lvm ist geschweige denn ein verschlüsseltes
<stede> fürchte ich muss es neu anlegen
<sash_> stede: Das ist ja ... das Letzte.
<bullgard4> deem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten
<sash_> stede: http://blog.jeanpierre.de/2006/07/07/install-ubuntu-606-on-existing-lvm/ Offenbar hast du Unrecht. 6.06 konnte das schon
<stede> sash_: ich hau meine daten-partition mal auf nen netzlaufwerk, dann bin ich für jegliche experimente offen ;)
<stede> sash_: aber ausser eine leere unbenutze partition seh ich nichts. und wenn ich auf övm manager gehe kann ich nur "neue" einrichten, wo ich nicht weiss ob das bestehende überschrieben wird, oder ob dann das bestehende erkannt wird. das will ich ohne datensicherung abe rnicht ausprobieren ^
<deem> bullgard4: ok ich sehe grade. ab lucid heißt es scheinbar nicht mehr "nosplash", sondern "noplymouth"
<sash_> stede: Nee, das glaub ich dir
<bullgard4> sash_: Du hast gestern vermutet, daß das Nichtabspielen eines Audiostreams durch Banshee an einem nicht vorhandenen Dekoder liegen könnte. Diese Ursache kommt nicht in Frage, da Banshee diesen Audiostream später abgespielt hat. Noch später hat dann totem denselben Audiostream nicht abgespielt, aber Banshee. Es liegt also eine andere Art von "Ladehemmung" vor. 
<bullgard4> deem: Ja, das steht auch in der Webseite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten.
<stede> sash_: so daten archiviert und hoch geladen ... nun mal sehen
<stede> sash_: dann erzähl mir mal wie das gehen soll. hier kann ich einzig und allein eine neues verschlüsseltes lvm anlegen
<stede> ja laut beschreibung auf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#encrypted-lvm sollte es gehen, aber wie?!
<sash_> stede: Ich kenne aktuelle Ubuntu-Installer leider nicht, ich lad mir mal eben die Alternate runter 
<sash_> stede: 11.04?
<stede> 10.04
<sash_> ah, ok
<stede> hatte bisher 11.04 drauf aber der bekomtm ständig freezes wegen nem x-server/firefox bug soweit ich das per google in launchpad gesehen habe
<stede> firefox forder vom x-server wohl für images immer neuen speicher an und gibt den nicht wieder frei. resultat ist das /usr/bin/X immer mehr RAM frisst und irgendwann friert der rechner ein
<stede> hab ne kleine (400mb) boot partition vorne und den rest als encrypted-lvm nach diesem howto: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/2/
<shetlandpony> stede's url: http://tinyurl.com/5s8hpa4 |   How to install Ubuntu 11.04 on an encrypted LVM file system
<stede> mit der alternate cd -> dann auf manuelle partition
<stede> aufgelistet sind die 400b ext2 und der rest ohne weitere infos
<sash_> stede: Ist das Crypt im LVM oder LVM im Crypt?
<stede> sash_: crypt im lvm
<stede> sash_, also hab auf "nr. 2" jetzt angegeben dass er es als lvm nutzen soll
<stede> gehe ich dann auf: "verschlüsselte datenträger konfigurieren" will er erstmal den parition table neu schreiben :-/ warum uss er das überhaupt wenn ich das alle sbeibehalten will?
<sash_> Gott, ist der Installer unkomfortable
<stede> +1
<stede> eigentlich ists mir ja fast schon egal jetzt - habe die sachen die ich behalten wollte ja eh gesichert
<stede> da kann ich auch einfach alles überbügeln ... zwar bischen nervig, dass es nicht anders geht (so für die zukunft) aber naja ... linux halt ^^ *duck und weg*
<stede> sash_, noch nen hinweis? sonst mach ich jetzt einfach weiter und lösch halt ggf. den bestehenden inhalt
<sash_> Du wirst doch sicher LVM im crypt haben. Also /dev/sda2 gecrypted, darin eine vg und darin deine lvs oder?
<produnis> HEUREKAAAAA.... Kubuntu 10.10 läuft auf dem WeTab....
<produnis> (uninteressant aber wahr)
<produnis> das miststück hat sich lange gewehrt....
<produnis> ;)
<sash_> Ach, stede: mach einfach weiter. Ich werd wahnsinnig an diesem Installer.
<stede> sash_, ok ... also das lvm wird komplett gelöscht jetzt
<stede> sash_, es ist ans ich ja schon umkomfortabel, dass man um alle optionen einer verschlüsselten installation zu haben extra die alternate cd haben muss ;)
<sash_> Allerdings
<bullgard4> hdp: Danke!
<stede> bin mal raus ... um die installation küemmern
<larsbach> Hallo Leute, hab pobleme mit eth0 und wlan0: über eth0 wird keine Verbindung aufbgebaut und wlan0 ist sehr langsam
<gomaaz2> hat jemand erfahrung mit yaboot bootloader?
<larsbach> ergänzend: eth0 war in etc/network/ eingetragen und wurde anfangs nicht vom network-manager bedient. Das habe ich zwischenzeitlich geändert aber trotzdem keine verbindung
<jokrebel> larsbach: was sagt ifconfig?
<larsbach> moment, schau gleich nach!
<larsbach> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:01:2e:31:27:6a             inet6-Adresse: fe80::201:2eff:fe31:276a/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? larsbach: Das ist alles? Bitte die gesamte Ausgabe pasten.
<shetlandpony> larsbach Das ist alles: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<larsbach> nachdem der network-manager trotzdem nicht funktionierte habe ich eth0 wieder in etc/network/interfaces eingetragen, um zu sehen ob es dann funktioniert.
<larsbach>  # The primary network interface     allow-hotplug eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp
<larsbach> klaus@Homeserver:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:01:2e:31:27:6a             inet6-Adresse: fe80::201:2eff:fe31:276a/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000            R
<deem> larsbach: du sollst es *nopasten*
<deem> ,paste? larsbach 
<shetlandpony> larsbach: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<larsbach> hier meine ifconfig über  http://paste.pocoo.org/?reply_to=417441  Passt das so, habs noch nie gemacht!
<larsbach> zuerst habe ich eth0 über den network-manager verwaltet. nach abschalten vom wlan kam auch über eth0 keine verbindung zustande. 
<larsbach> jetzt die variante über eintrag im etx/network/interfaces damit eth0 gleich vorm einloggen schon arbeitet (tuts aber auch nicht)
<bobberman> Hallo zusammen … ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin und jemand helfen kann aber ich hab da gerade ein Problem auf meinem Server. Ich habe ein Update von 8.04 auf 10.04 gemacht und wollte nun gitolite installieren dabei kam folgende Meldung: 
<bobberman> "No candidate version found for gitolite"
<bobberman> Allerdings gibt mir "aptitude search gitolite" an , dass dieses Paket existiert. Jemand eine Idee?
<deem> larsbach: nopaste mal bitte noch deine interfaces
<nextnewbee> hey mein Ubuntu 11.04 wird ab und zu langsammer, so dass die maus in zeitlupentempo über den Bildschirm  sich bewegt. Bei 10.10 war das auch so . Der Fehler tritt sporadisch auf. Kann es an meiner Graka liegen Radeon 9100?
<larsbach> hier die interfaces: im augenblick wird wlan0 über den network-manager verwaltet (und funktioniert) und eth0 über interfaces     http://paste.pocoo.org/?reply_to=417441
<Atmanius> gibt es für ubuntu 11.04 keine netbook version mehr
<Gordo_> Hallo Leute! Ich hab ein Problem, gestern gab es bei uns in der Informatik wieder neue PCs mit Ubuntu drauf und die haben so dermaßen schnell gebootet, dass ich meinen Laptop gerne mal etwas optimieren würde. Denn obwohl er mit 4GB RAM, einem IntelCore2Duo T8100 mit 2 mal 2,1 GHz meiner Meinung nach genug Leistung habe, startet Ubuntu in 1minute und 25 sekunden, das ist langsamer als Vista - läuft dann aber natürlich flüssiger
<Gordo_> Jetzt frage ich mich was da vielleicht hängt, denn zwischen GRUB und Ubuntu-Splashbootscreen vergehen 40 Sekunden
<koegs> ,bootchart? Gordo_
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber bootchart
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bootchart
<Gordo_> koegs: danke, das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, ich installiere...
<Arch-vile7> Atmanius: in Ubuntu 11.04 ist Unity integriert, darum gibt es nur noch die Version mit GUI und die Server Version.
<Atmanius> danke
<Gordo_> koegs, ich hab jetzt ein Bootchart, wo kann ichs uploaden? ;)
<hdp> Du kannst das auch alleine analysieren, ist jetzt nicht unmäßig schwer.
<Gordo_> hdp: ich habe gerade schon reingeschaut, so habe ich mich bisher noch nie mit Linux beschäftigt und verstehe daher kaum was, welcher prozess zu lang braucht oder so
<Gordo_> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/1651/gordosvostro1400natty20.png
<tmp_> Hallo, eine Frage ich würde gerne auf einer Webseite ein Onlinespiel spielen, welches vorrausetzt das man Java installier hat. Nun habe ich icedtea(6)-plugin installiert, mitsamt der abhänigkeiten dennoch meldet die webseite immernoch ich hätte kein Java installiert. Habe ich irgendwas vergessen oder muss ich ein andres Paket nehmen?
<alxxor> moin
<Gordo_> koegs:  kannst du mir irgendwie mit dem bootchart helfen?
<ittyT> hi
<ittyT> Habe nen Programm über wine installed, es  später deinstalled. Leider befindet sich noch das Icon im Startmenü? Hab schon gesucht, allerdings keine Lösung gefunden wie ich es loswerde. Nutze ubuntu 11.04
<ittyT> jmd. nen plan, wie ich den eintrag im dash entfernen kann?
<Arch-vile7> umgekehrt wie "Anwendung hinzufügen" http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC
<ittyT> Arch-vile7, das icon befindet sich ja nicht im start-menü(links) sondern wenn ich auf den ubuntu button klicke oben links. wenn ich da dann den namen eintipper von dem programm, gibts immer noch einen eintrag
<Arch-vile7> sorry, da muss ich passen.
<Orcor> kann mir jemand denn befehl für Terminal geben  will firefox 5 instaliren auf deutsch  bei mir ist irgend wie alles englisch und da kann man nix einstellen 
<Orcor> seid dem letztem automatischem update
<bullgard4> Orcor: Du mußt in Synaptic nach den deutschen Sprachpaketen gucken und ein fehlendes installieren.
<CalebRipley> sudo aptitude install firefox-locale-de
<Orcor> kenne mich net aus
<Orcor> im windows kam ein upgrade und da ist automatisch deutsch
<Orcor> danke CalebRipley
<CalebRipley> Orcor, you're welcome
<Orcor> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> dein befehl geht nicht bei mir
<Orcor> schade
<ittyT> Arch-vile7, im #ubuntu wusste einer weiter. ~/.config/menus und ~/.local/share/applications/
<ittyT> bin das icon nu los :)
<ittyT> Orcor,  dann mach apt-get
<ittyT> sudu apt-get install firefox-locale-de
<bullgard4> hä?
<Orcor> update oder upgrade?
<Orcor> Der Befehl »sudu« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht:
<Orcor>  Befehl »sudo« aus dem Paket »sudo« (main)
<Orcor>  Befehl »sudo« aus dem Paket »sudo-ldap« (universe)
<Orcor>  Befehl »tudu« aus dem Paket »tudu« (universe)
<Orcor> sudu: Befehl nicht gefunden
<Orcor> ???
<hdp> Bitte etwas mitdenken und vor allem richtig lesen.
<Orcor> hast dich vertippt
<ittyT> kommt vor :)
<ittyT> allerdings sollte CalebRipley sein command auch funtzen
<Orcor> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> also beide Terminalbefehle gehen nicht komisch 
<ittyT> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de
<ittyT> copy paste
<ittyT> oder einfach mal google bemühen -> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Firefox
<Ilian> Guten Tag! Habe gerade die Meldung bekommen, dass Ubuntu (möglicherweise wegen Fremdquellen) nicht alle Aktualisierungen installieren kann. Wie kann ich raus bekommen, was Ubuntu nicht installiert hat? Es gab keine extra Meldung diesbezüglich. Wurde evt. doch alles installiert? (Meine Fremdsoftware Firefox4, Darktable, JOSM und Wine).
<ittyT> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/32661/auweia-firefox-etc-alles-auf-englisch.html
<ittyT> etc..
<Orcor> ok danke für die hilfe hat funktioniert mit dem befehl sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de
<shetlandpony> ittyT's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ffqgvk | [gelöst] auweia Firefox etc. alles auf englisch, - Anfängerprobleme-Archiv - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<Orcor> komishc warum vorher der nix machen konnte sehr retzelhaft
<Orcor> ihr seid echt spitze weiter so
<ittyT> bei mir ist irgendwie der wurm drin bei der "Freigabeoption" wenn ich reboote oder mich abmelde+anmelde ist die freigabe wieder da, obwohl ich sie zuvor entfernt habe. Wie kann ich sie endgültig zurücknehmen?
<ittyT> hab sie im nautilus entfernt, freigabe bleibt allerdings bestehen :/
<tuxuser> moin leute
<tuxuser> jemand hier erfahrung mit dem Slim Login Manager + Virtual Keyboard?
<tuxuser> irgendwie find ich keine brauchbare info ob die überhaupt zusammen funktionieren
<vectory> entweder experimentieren, weiter suchen oder ueberlegen obs notwendig ist
<tuxuser> :D gute antwort hrhr
<vectory> hab monate alte videos gesehen, die gründe gaben
<vectory> gdm ist nicht das sicherste wo gibt
<Ilian> Kann mir wirklich keiner weiterhelfen? (Siehe Frage vor 10 Minuten)
<tuxuser> besonder ist gdm so aufgeblasen
<tuxuser> möchte Slim + Openbox bzw. Slim + LXDE nutzen
<tuxuser> da ist dann gdm etwas fehl am platz
<ppq> Ilian, führ mal im terminal 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' aus und NOpaste das und gib uns den link. wichtig: noch nicht bestätigen, dass er loslegen soll!
<ppq> ,paste? Ilian 
<shetlandpony> Ilian: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<vectory> sudo
<vectory> wird bei sudo apt-get remove auch jedes packet, das als abhängigkeit installiert wurde entfernt, wenn es nicht mehr gebraucht wird?
<vectory> nehm an ja
<Mestaaz> jop wird es
<deem> nicht zwingend
<vectory> super, und wenn ich lokal software installiert hab, die das braucht?
<vectory> also von hand
<ppq> vectory, nein, aber apt erkennt normalerweise dass es nicht mehr benötigt wird und bietet an, es mit 'autoremove' zu entfernen
<Mestaaz> was wie nicht zwingend hab ich da was verpasst?
<deem> es gibt pakete, die bei einem remove nicht entfernt werden
<ppq> vectory, aber auch das ist nicht immer der fall...
<deem> Mestaaz: es gibt durchaus pakete, die bestehen bleiben, die man dann per autoremove entfernen muss
<Mestaaz> hmm wie kommt das?
<Mestaaz> ergibt in meinen Augen gerade keinen Sinn
<deem> automatisch installierte paket
<deem> e
<Mestaaz> also die mit dem grundsystem gleich mitinstalliert werden?
<ppq> Mestaaz, na, oft braucht man die abhängigkeiten doch noch, apt ist sooo schlau auch wieder nicht
<deem> Mestaaz: das muss keinen sinn ergeben. das ist einfach so
<vectory> ppq, nein, die werden nicht entfernt, wenn ein programm das nutzt, das ich selbst gebaut hab, ohne apt?
<vectory> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
<deem> bitte?
<vectory> weis nich worauf das nein betogen war
<deem> welches nein?
<Ilian> ppq sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   sagt: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.  Ist also doch alles aktualisiert?
<ppq> Ilian, ja, ist es. ein 'sudo apt-get update' zum aktualisieren der paketlisten und dann nochmal das ganze mit dist-upgrade bitte
<Ilian> ppq: Ändert nichts an der Ausgabe: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<ppq> Ilian, dann ist alles gut :)
<ittyT> kleine frage: wie bekomme ich die encryption von meinem home-dir wieder weg? Nachdem ich die 11.04er installed hatte, fragte er mich ob ich mein homedir verschlüsseln will
<szal> formatieren & als nicht verschlüsselt neu anlegen
<Ilian> ppq: Wie kommt Ubuntu zu der Meldung? Nach der Meldung habe ich Firefox geschlossen und ihn alles was möglich ist aktualisieren lassen. Hat er vielleicht einfach nur gemerkt, dass Firefox4 läuft und er nicht zeitgleich  aktualisieren kann?
<szal> zweckmäßigerweise von ner Live-CD aus
<profus2> hallo,
<ittyT> szal, ein wenig umständlich. vorallem da das home, root swap ehh durch nen lvm mit dmcrypt verschlüsselt ist
<profus2> kann mir jemand beim Thema "Scanner in Multifunktionsgerät von Ubuntu aus ansprechen" helfen?
<ittyT> geht es nicht auch anders?
<ppq> Ilian, normalerweise kommt nur ne meldung nach dem aktualisieren, dass man firefox neu starten soll
<Ilian> ppq: aber ansonsten beruhigt mich das Ergebnis des Tests. Wie gefährlich sind Fremdquellen denn nun wirklich?
<profus2> es handelt sich um ein Samsung CLX-6220
<profus2> der Drucker des Multifunktionsgerätes wird erkannt
<profus2> der Scanner wird von xsane nicht gefunden
<ppq> Ilian, das kommt auf die fremdquelle an, wer sie pflegt, wie und ob sie gepflegt wird, ...
<szal> ittyT: hab ich keine praktische Erfahrung mit, ich hab bisher nur gehört, dass jede Änderung des Verschlüsselungsstatus mit totalem Datenverlust verbunden is
<Aragon^> hat jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen kann, das manchmal bei einer neu installierten Ubuntu 11.04 Maschine die Fenster einfach weiß sind? nur der Steuerungsbalken ist noch da (sowohl in Unity als auch in Gnome tritt dieser Fehler auf)
<ppq> Ilian, wenn das das entwicklerteam des programms ist, das hinter der fremdquelle steckt, ist das normalerweise ne relativ sichere angelegenheit. wenn nicht- jeder hans und franz kann sich ein ppa anlegen, wenn er da gerade lust drauf hat und kann problemlos bösartige software da reinpacken
<Ilian> Allgemeine Frage, wer hat Ubuntu 10.04 LTS und per Fremdquelle Mozilla Firefox 4 installiert? (Das machen doch sicherlich viele).
<Ilian> ppq: Ich meinte gar nicht aus Bösartigkeit. Nur im Wiki lese ich an jeder Ecke ich sollte keine Fremdquellen inst. Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit (wenn man es mit bedacht macht) also doch nicht so groß sich sein System zu ruinieren? 
<ppq> Ilian, wenn man weiß was man tut, kann man das meistens vermeiden ;)
<ppq> Ilian, aber da der durchschnittliche ubuntunutzer das eben NICHT weiß, sind die warnhinweise im wiki durchaus berechtigt
<ppq> Ilian, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable dieses ppa ist normalerweise ganz gut benutzbar. das ist vom mozilla team, da landen nur "stabile" releases von firefox, nichts sonst
<Ilian> Oh ich sprach die ganze zeit von Firefox4, meinte jedoch 5! ;-)
<ppq> Ilian, macht nichts, im besagten ppa ist auch gerade 5 reingekommen
<Ilian> ppq: Das ist der den ich in meinen Quellen habe. Sollte in den Quellen auch ein https stehen (oder ist das nur für zum hinzufügen)?
<ppq> Ilian, nein, das ist nur die web-oberfläche von launchpad
<Ilian> ppq: Besten Dank für deine Hilfe, ich muss jetzt mal ins real-life und noch ein paar sachen erledigen. ;-)
<ittyT> hmm, welche verschlüsselung nimmt die 11.04 zum verschlüsseln des home dirs? Nachdem ersten Login wird man ja gefragt ob man es crypten möchte.
<CalebRipley> Ich habe ein Skript in /etc/cron.daily das zu Anfangs immer brav ausgeführt wurde (habe auch Mails erhalten). Jetzt hatte ich den Rechner ein paar Tage Nachts nicht laufen und er verarbeitet das Skript nicht mehr. Jmd. ne Idee was falsch läuft?
<tipo> CalebRipley: da würde es sicher helfen das skript auch so sehen
<szal> ganz zu schweigen vom dazu gehörigen Cronjob
<CalebRipley> Ups… hatte mich verguckt. Ich hatte das Skript wegen einer Aufarbeitung rausgenommen gehabt.
<CalebRipley> Man ist mir das Peinlich.
<tipo> CalebRipley: jetzt ja nicht rot anlaufen, denn dann wird es erst richtig pernlich
<CalebRipley> szal, wozu ein cronjob dazu? /etc/cron.daily ist Anacron.
<c_korn> hm, wieso hat natty boinc version 6.10.59, wenn auf der boinc seite die aktuellste version 6.10.58 ist? http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php
<Fuchs> es gibt sogar schon 6.10.60
<Fuchs> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php  << da
<Wedelwolf> was soll der scheiss? ich hab n problem: einziger hinweis
<Wedelwolf> Mit unbekanntem Fehler fehlgeschlagen <.. gibt mir deja-dup zurueck
<c_korn> Fuchs: ok, dann pflegen sie wohl ihre seite nicht durchgängig
<DerDui> hallo zusammen, weiß jemand von euch, wie ich einen HP desjet F4580 in ein netzwerk inegriere? bzw. woher bekomm ich die IP von dem. das gerät ist per USB an die Fritzbox angeschlossen.
<jokrebel> DerDui: sollte er dann nicht die IP der FritzBox haben?
<DerDui> kA deswegen frag ich ja jokrebel
<DerDui> aber wenn, hat das dann nicht noch was mit dem usbport zu tun?
<jokrebel> DerDui: vielleicht hilft dies: http://www.avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/14350.php3
<DerDui> danke, werds mir mal anschauen jokrebel
<kempo> hallo
<seven_> halli
<DerDui> ok, hat geklappt ;) und ein windoofrechner hudelt seit 10 mins rum, weil er die fritzbox nicht findet :D
<levu> Hi, wie kann ich CLI argumente vor anderen usern verstecken (so, dass bei w dieses [priv] angezeigt wird z.B.)
<jokrebel> was?
<dAnjou> levu: "bei w"??
<levu> dAnjou: wenn ich `w` ausführe, sehe ich oft, dass andere nutzer als Prozess, der gerade ausgeführ wird, "sshd [priv]" stehen haben
<Mestaaz> kann mir mal einer erklären warum sich bei mir immer ein fenster welches weiss bleibt und den titel "debconf auf ubuntu" öffnet wenn ich irgendetwas via software-center installiere?
<Mestaaz> *öffnet
<Mestaaz> das fenster schliesst sich zwar nach 2-3 sekunden wieder, mühsam ist es aber trotzdem da es immer in den vordergrund springt
<bullgard4> Was macht man, wenn vom Netzwerk-Manager das Applet nicht im Panel erscheint, um es wieder erscheinen zu lassen?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Da fehlt Dir vermutlich das Benachrichtigungsfeld
<bullgard4> ja
<seven_> wie kann ich im terminal 30 zip dateien entpacken ? 01.zip,02.zip usw.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> seven_, unzip -x *.zip
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Rechtsklick - zum Panel hinzufügen - Benachrichtigungsfeld
<bullgard4> seven_: Steht das nicht im ubuntuusers-wiki unter Kompressionsprogramme?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Das hat geklappt. --  Danke!
<jokrebel> bullgard4: gerne
<seven_> unzip -x *.zip caution: filename not matched:  1.zip :(
<kurnik> Hallo, auf meinem Server läuft ein Programm mit Webinterface über Port X. Das Webinterface lässt sich auch über die Clienten ansteuern, allerdings würde ich die Verbindung zum Webinterface gerne über einen SSH-Tunnel laufen lassen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich vorgehen sollte? Ich habe nur ssh Grundkenntnisse
<jokrebel> kurnik: Port X?
<kurnik> jokrebel: sollte nur ein Platzhalter sein
<D-F3NS> hoi
<jokrebel> kurnik: über ssh lassen sich mit der Option -X auch GUI-Programme öffnen. Hilft Dir das?
<D-F3NS> ich möchte mein home dir von meinem user backupen. will die encryption wechbekommen... "rsync -avx --progress /home/user/ /mnt/tmp" klappt es so? will dann den user löschen und neu anlegen
<kurnik> jokrebel: ja und nein. Weil ich es schon gemacht habe. Ich verbinde mich normalerweise über ssh zum Server, das X11 forwarden klappt genauso wie der vncserver. Aber ich fände es eleganter auf das Webinterface direkt zugreifen zu können
<x1o> hi, kann man bei pulseaudio die cut-off frequenz fürs lfe-remixing einstellen?
<ppq> x1o, nicht dass ich wüsste. sonst mit nem ladspa filter in der .asoundrc
<x1o> ppq, was macht er dann bei lfe-remixing?=
<ppq> x1o, pulseaudio? keine ahnung
<ppq> davon lass ich die finger
<x1o> mmh, eigentlich ist das ein must-have wenn man lfe-remixing macht. die cut off frequency dem tiefpass zu überlassen ist ein fehler
<ppq> *schulterzuck*
<x1o> zumindest lässt sich der tiefpass quasi ausmachen an meinem, wenn man das digital vorher macht hat man eine wesentliche klangverbesserung
<x1o> digitale verarbeitung ist einfach besser gegenüber analoger....
<bauruine> kennt jemand von euch ein traffic monitoring tool das ipv4 und ipv6 einzeln angibt? 
<jokrebel> gn8
<eichi> hallo. ich hab ein kleines problem. ich hatte bei einem pc einen grafikkartenwechsel vorgenommen. neue nvidia gegen alte. dort hab ich dann den treiber der neuen karte grafisch entfernt. dann gemerkt, die alte karte tut nicht richtig. jetzt hab ich die neue wieder eingebaut (die vorher super ging) aber jetzt bootet der rechner nicht mehr. wenn ich in xorg nvidia oder nv rein mache, bekommt der monitor kein signal, wenn ich vesa rein schrei
<eichi> also er bootet schon, sorry. aber x startet nicht mehr
<ppq> ,512? eichi 
<shetlandpony> eichi: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ppq>  kein signal, wenn ich vesa rein schrei
<ppq> danach war schluss
<eichi> wtf? hab ich ja noch nie gehört. mom:
<eichi> ...be, kommt no screen found"
<ppq> eichi, außerdem ist nv schon lange nicht mehr das mittel der wahl. das ist jetzt nouveau. solange der nvidia treiber installiert ist, geht nouveau nicht, da es geblacklistet ist
<ppq> eichi, und die neueren nvidia treiber unterstützen alte karte teilweise nicht mehr
<eichi> also dieser nvidia-185-irgendwasaliases ist nicht installiert, der 173 auch nicht, daher wohl keiner dieser
<eichi> aber der 173 war wohl vorher der, der ging, soll ich den mit apt nochmal installieren und in die xorg nvidia rein?
<ppq> eichi, welche ubuntuversion hast du?
<eichi> 11.04 ubuntustudio per ubuntu-netinstall (von 10.10 mal angefangen)
<eichi> vor dem ganzen grafikkartentausch ging noch alles wunderbar
<ppq> eichi, ok, und welche grafikkarte ist das?
<eichi> öhm, geforce 3 irgendwas
<ppq> ok, dann brauchst du den 96er
<ppq> von neueren treibern wird die nämlich nicht mehr unterstützt
<eichi> also ich bin mir relativ sicher, das damals der 173 per "unfreie treiber" dialog da installiert wurde und ging
<ppq> nvidia-96 <-- das paket
<ppq> zu 173: "GPUs ranging from GeForce series 5 to GeForce series 9 are supported. "
<eichi> hm okay. und was soll in xorg rein? als Driver ""
<ppq> eichi, führ einfach nach der installation von nvidia-96 folgendes aus: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<ppq> eichi, das tut alles für dich was nötig ist
<eichi> okay, [....wie ich so scripte liebe ;d ]
<ppq> wenn du es gerne manuell machen möchtest: einfach wieder "nvidia" in die xorg.conf ;)
<eichi> jetzt erstmal wieder von live usbstick booten, xorg auf vesa, damit ich kein black screen of death hab, dann versuch ich mal, apt-get install nvidia-96 && xorg-xconfig
<ppq> eichi, erm, chrooten? wieso das?
<ppq> eichi, boote doch einfach und geh mit strg+alt+f2 in ein terminal
<eichi> jo, geht leider nicht, rechner stirbt
<ppq> friert ganz ein? seltsam
<eichi> ich muss per livecd die xorg.conf wieder auf vesa stellen, damit "nur gdm nicht startet" statt alles einfriert
<ppq> sonst "wiederherstellungsmodus", da kannst du dir auch ne rootshell holen
<eichi> jetzt is schon usb gebootet, hats ja gleich
<ppq> nagut :)
<eichi> so wieder reboot, jetzt muss ich aber schnell lankabel umstecken, hab grad nur eine dose da, bis gleich
<eichi1> hm kay, is doch ne geforce fx 6500 ;D
<ppq> ;)
<eichi1> grad in lspci geschaut, hatte ich falsch in erinnerung
<stephanmg> eichi1: machst du das mit absicht?
<ppq> eichi1, dann kannst du auch nvidia-current installieren
<ppq> eichi1, der unterstützt alles ab geforce 6
<eichi1> stephanmg: was?
<stephanmg> eichi1: schon okay
<eichi1> also mit dem 173 wars wieder nichts. aber caps lock hat reagiert. ob der nur ne auflösung rein haut, die der monitor nicht anzeigen kann? aber der sagt ja nicht out of range sondern no input bla found
<eichi1> das is echt zum mäuse melken, dabei wollte ich nur kurz ne soundkarte austauschen und weil ich dachte "wenn ichs grad auf hab, mach ich ne leisere grafikkarte rein (passiv gekühlt) resultat ist jetzt schon > 2h rumärgern ;D
<eichi1> ppq: okay, jetzt ist auch ein bisschen klar, wo der hund begraben ist
<ppq> na?
<eichi1> da ich kernel-2.6.38-lowlatenty benutze meckert schon nvidia-corrent, dass dafür das modul wohl nicht taugt
<eichi1> beim compilieren
<eichi1> oder was auch immer da bei so closed source zeug noch passiert
<eichi1> ppq: gdm log sagt: nvidia modul not found...
<ppq> eichi1, achso, selbstgebauter kernelß
<eichi1> ja
<ppq> eichi1, dann nutzt du wohl besser den installer von der nvidia seite. das ist einer der seltenen ausnahmefälle wo das sinnvoll ist
<ppq> eichi1, http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de
<k1l> eichi1: beim nächsten mal erzählst du so kleinigkeiten wie nen eigenen kernel am besten am anfang. dann kann man sich das rumstochern sparen :)
<eichi1> ja, ich bin das einfach nicht mehr gewöhnt, seid ich nur noch hardware kaufe, die 100% open source treiber kompatibel sind, hab ich so probleme nie. das war jetzt mal ne ausnahmesituation, da resteverwertung alter hardware. bin echt nicht auf die idee gekommen, dass es daran liegen könnte
<eichi1> ich glaub, ich installier lieber wieder den generic kernel, hab grad einfach kein bock mehr ;)
<PAB> i
<PAB> gpu friert unter 11.04 - 2.6.38 regelmäßig ein ("gpu hung"). 2.6.39 und 3.0rc4 keine änderng. muss ich evtl. kernel-parameter verändern? andere vorschläge?
<apollo13> andere gpu einbauen und testen
<PAB> sorry, habe vergessen zu erwähnen: gpu ist teil von  i7-2600k
<Kai33> Hallo ich hätte mal ne Frage zu einem Bash-Script: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/up_N. Ich verstehe die 2. Zeile nicht, also speziell den Ausdruck "${1/[^0-9]/}" 
<gamer1990> Dabei handelt es sich um Regular Expressions
<Kai33> der reguläre Ausdruck [^0-9] ist mir klar aber welche Funktion die "/" haben nicht
<Kai33> es wird ja irgendwie was mit dem 1. Parameter ("$1") gemacht, und dieser wird dann wieder mit sich selbst verglichen?
<Kai33> also es wird ja anscheind nur überprüft ob $1 eine Zahl ist, aber ich verstehe halt den Ausdruck nicht zumal [^0-9] ja bedeuten würde das es eben keine Zahl ist
<sdx24> Kai33: Das ist ein Replace. Ersetze alles was keine Ziffer ist durch nichts.
<Kai33> danke, aber dann vergleicht er am Ende ja doch nur ob $1 eine Zahl ist 
<Kai33> sollte dies so sein finde ich es etwas umständlich geschrieben
<sdx24> Das tut er, ja.
<Kai33> aber naja ich habs nun verstanden das war schließlich das Ziel
<Kai33> sdx24: danke
<sdx24> np
<Laibsch1> Ich habe hier zwei lucid-computer und einen HP 6200 series USB-Scanner/Drucker.  Auf dem einen Rechner funktioniert's problemlos nach Einstöpseln.  simple-scan auf dem anderen Rechner findet den HP aber nicht.
<Laibsch> sane-find-scanner hingegen listet den Scanner hingegen schon.  Ich habe mir schon mal /etc/sane/dll.conf angeschaut, aber die Datei ist auf beiden Rechnern gleich. Wer hat eine Idee?
<ppq> Laibsch, evtl. hattest du ein firmware file mal runtergeladen auf dem rechner wo es geht *vermut*
<Laibsch> ppq: wo würde sich die denn nun verstecken?
<ppq> Laibsch, ich würde nachgucken, wenn ich grad mit linux unterwegs wäre :)
<Laibsch> solltest Du aber ;-)
<Laibsch> (mit Linux unterwegs sein)
<ppq> Laibsch, schlag doch mal im ubuntuusers wiki nach zum thema scanner. vllt haben die sogar einen artikel zu deinem scanner
<ppq> würde ich auch gern, geht nur leider grad nicht anders :p
<Laibsch> Hab schon reichlich in verschiedenen wiki geblättert
<Laibsch> bislang aber noch ohne Erfolg
<ppq> joa, aber zumindest der pfad für die firmware dateien sollte sich doch rausfinden lassen
<Laibsch> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das eine Frage der FW ist
<Laibsch> sane-find-scanner findet das Teil ja (auf beiden Rechnern)
<szal> Laibsch: hplip?
<Laibsch> szal: yes, there are differences between the two computers regarding hplip* packages
<Laibsch> thanks, I'll have a look into that
<szal> ,en?
<shetlandpony> Sorry szal, ich weiss nichts ueber en, ich verbinde aber 1269 Dinge mit en. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche en' zum suchen nach Informationen
<szal> pff, schäm dich, shetlandpony :P
<Laibsch> szal: ich schäme mich auch. ;-)  Mir fällt das meist schon gar nicht mehr auf, wenn ich Englisch spreche
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-24
<szal> der Unterschied is auch sooo gering.. :P
 * szal is fluent in English to near-native standard
<szal> aber is halt hier fehl am Platze ^^
<Laibsch> so, und nun geht's auch mit dem Scanner auf dem zweiten Rechner.  Danke, szal
<bullgard4> Bei mir ist das Paket »rtkit« installiert. Warum läuft nicht ständig ein Prozess rtkit-daemon?
<PrickelPit> bullgard4, dieser sollte erst laufen, wenn eine applikation im real-time mode läuft. rtkit wird idr als abhängigkeit zu pulseaudio installiert.
<PrickelPit> auf meinem setup läuft rtkit daemon zb für die echtzeitverarbeitung des jack-audio connection kits.
<bullgard4> PrickelPit: Ah! Danke für die Erklärung!
<vectory> hab cheroke deinstalliert
<vectory> https://gist.github.com/1044269
<vectory> is immer noch da
<vectory> ob das bzr im ram ist?
<vectory> s/bsr/nur/
<shetlandpony> vectory, can't find 'bsr' in your last line, sorry
<vectory> ffs
<vectory> scheint nicht mehr auf der platte zu sein
<haehnel_> hallo zusammen. ich möchte microsoft exchange in den evolution-einrichtungsassinstent einrichten. ich bekomme immer die meldung das er den server nicht finden kann. weiß jemand rat?
<Cloud_Highwind> Morgen: Benutzt einer von euch manchmal Remastersys?
<haehnel> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein problem. ich möchte microsoft exchange unter evolution einbinden. ich bekomme immer die fehlermeldung "server nicht gefunden". es ist alles richtig eingegeben. kann mir einer helfen?
<deem> haehnel: welche exchange version nutzt du und welche version von evolution? mit welchem protokkoll willst du den exchange ansprechen? owa? mipd?
<haehnel> sbs 2008 mit exchange 2007 
<haehnel> evolution 2.28.3 ich versuche die verbindung über den owa
<deem> wasn sbs?
<haehnel> small Business Server
<deem> aso. das interessiert mich nicht :D
<deem> exchange größer als 2006 oder 2003 wars glaub ich. wir von evolution nicht per owa unterstützt
<haehnel> danke
<deem> d.h. es gibt einen häßlichen workaround über ein extra plugin. mip nennt sich das glaube ich. das soll funktionieren. bei mir tat es das allerdings nie. du wirst wohl imap nutzen müssen
<haehnel> kennst du ein anderes mailprogramm?
<deem> thunderbird, crossover office. outlook
<deem> allerdings alle, bis auf crossover office, nur per imap
<haehnel> vielen dank ich versuche , ob ich es mit wine hin bekomme
<Cloud_Highwind> Hallo!
<Cloud_Highwind> Kann man Pakete irgendwie einsteigerfreundlich zu Synaptics hinzufügen?
<apollo13> hä?
<Cloud_Highwind> Pakete z.B. einfach in /var/cache/apt/archives hineinkopieren?
<Cloud_Highwind> Oder geht das nicht?
<apollo13> natürlich nicht
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: pakete aus den quellen kannst du in der paketverwaltung einfach runterladen. das was du meinst sind wohl eher fremdquellen
<deem> o_O
<Cloud_Highwind> Nein
<apollo13> man dpkg
<apollo13> synaptic ist nicht dazu da um einzelne paketdateien zu installieren
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich meine folgendes: Wenn man eine Reihe von Paketen runtergeladen hat, kann man die dann irgendwie alle ins System bringen?
<apollo13> man dpkg
<deem> Cloud_Highwind: mit einem apt-mirror
<apollo13> deem: ich glaube eher er hat händisch deb files runtergeladen und will die nun installieren
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: ja, einfach anklicken. aber du weisst das du dann fremdquellen ins system bringst, die du dan selbst supporten musst?
<Cloud_Highwind> Mhhh, das ist alles... naja
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: warum nimmst du nicht einfach die offiziellen pakete aus den ubuntu quellen?
<Cloud_Highwind> Der Grund ist einfach: Wenn ich z.B. auf eine CD alle Pakete für eine bestimmte Installation mache, dann hat man sie schnell griffbereit.
<Cloud_Highwind> Und muss nicht, wo man vielleicht kein Internet hat erst 500MB runterladen.
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: guck dir mal remastersys an
<k1l> da kannst du von deinem system eine eigene live/install-cd machen.
<Cloud_Highwind> Kann man denn eine einfache Daten CD-ROM oder ein Daten CD-ROM ISO abbild als Fremquelle hinzufügen oder geht das nur mit Linux-CDs?
<Cloud_Highwind> Danke, Remastersys kenne ich.
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich frage mich dabei u.a. aber, ob bei einer Remastersyssicherung die Dateien in Var/cache/apt/archives oder wie das Archive von Synaptics ist gespeichert werden
<Cloud_Highwind> k1l, kannst Du mir das sagen?
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: synaptic ist nur ein frontend zu apt. schau in die dokus von apt
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: und anstatt die irgendwo reinzufummeln würde ich die pakete wie eben gesagt mit dpkg normal installieren.
<Cloud_Highwind> k1l: Kann ich denn mit einem dpkg Beehl in einem Schwupps alle Pakete auf z.B. einer Daten-CD oder in einem Ordner auf einer solchen installieren?
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich habe mir dpkg --help angesehen, sehe da aber nichts richtiges
<k1l> man dpkg
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com da bekommst du auch die pakete her
<Cloud_Highwind> Danke Danke
<Cloud_Highwind> Die normalen Pakete aus multiverse etc. sind doch alle debs oder?
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich habe in meinem apt Cache nur debs
<Cloud_Highwind> Kann ich dann mit "sudo dpkg -i -R /Pfad/zum/Ordner" alle debs in einem beliebigen Ordner installieren? 
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian-Paket
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketinstallation_DEB
<Cloud_Highwind> Oh Danke, die Seite hatte ich nie gesehen Paketinstallation debs
<Cloud_Highwind> Supi
<k1l> ganz unten sind auch noch weitere seiten zu dem thema verlinkt. da lohnt sich für dich auch nochmal ein blick
<Cloud_Highwind> k1l?
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich will ein System auflegen und davon eine mit Remastersys gespiegelte eingestellte Version auf das Notebook meiner Freundin bringen (baugleich)
<Cloud_Highwind> Und Ich will aber diese Version so absichern, dass man sie wieder herstellen kann, schnell und einfach, auch wenn 10.10 vielleicht nicht mehr unterstützt wird.)
<Cloud_Highwind> Und möglichst etwas konfigurieren kann.
<Cloud_Highwind> Ist mein folgender Plan sinnvoll:
<k1l> wenn du langfristig auf eine version setzen willst dann nimm eine lts version.
<mosez> servus
<k1l> weil du gar keine sicherheits updates mehr erhälst, wenn die version EOL ist.
<mosez> http://pastie.org/2115337 ein kleines apache problem... ich will von domain.com auf www.domain.com redirecten... irgendwie geht der redirect aber nicht. was uebersehe ich?
<Cloud_Highwind> Also bis Herbst 2012 will ich das behalten, dann ist die neue LT Version hoffentlich aus den Kinderschuhen raus.
<RichyW> Hey habe bei mir mythtv halbwegs eingerichtet kann auch fernsehen usw. kann aber Sky nicht entschlüsseln. benutze eine terratec cinergy s2 pci hd mit ci schacht da habe ich ein modul und die smartcard. wo kann man was in der richtung einstellen?
<Cloud_Highwind> Und auch ohne die Sicherheitsupdates bleibt es bestimmt eine Zeit lang sicherer als ein Win-System
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: davon kann man dir nur abrate. nimm doch die 11.04, die wird bis oktober 2012 unterstützt
<Cloud_Highwind> Aber die Hardwareunterstützung ist für meinen Computer sehr schlecht.
<Cloud_Highwind> Hab ich viel ausprobiert.
<Cloud_Highwind> Es ist da Glückssache, ob der Sound funktioniert und W-LAN ist auch ganz miserabel dafür.
<k1l> ja mit blind rumstochern wird das auch nichts. lies nach welcher treiber gebraucht wird und stell den ein. wenn es keinen gibt bedanke dich beim hersteller
<Cloud_Highwind> k1l, das habe ich gemacht.
<Cloud_Highwind> Lange und viel nachgelesen.
<Cloud_Highwind> Erst ab 10.10 geht es richtig.
<Cloud_Highwind> Sonst hat man entweder kein W-LAN oder keinen internen Lautsprecher.
<gnudot> mosez: Webserver neu gestartet? 
<Cloud_Highwind> Also meine Freundin hat z.B. seit Jahren nen WIndows XP gehabt, nie Updates gemacht und nie ein Problem bekommen. Ich meine, wir werden dann auch umsteigen, spätestens ein paar Monate nach Release von 12.04 LTS. Wie auch immer: Kann ich denn 1) Installieren 2) Programme zum Deinstallieren vormerken 3) Vormerkungen speichern 4) unerwünschte Pakete deinstallieren 5) dann unnütze Dateien, von denen nichts mehr abhängt entfernen 6
<Cloud_Highwind> ) gewünschte Pakete zum installieren Vormerken 7) Vormerkungen speichern 8) Pakete herunterladen und Installieren 9) optionale Pakete für die Zukunft vormerken 9) vormerkungen Speichern 10) Optionale Pakete nur herunterladen ohne Installation 11) Archiv von apt Auf Datenträger sichern. 12) Zusatzdateien und .debs aus dem www herunterladen und auch sichern 13) Diese Dateien ebenfalls sichern 14) System konfigurieren 15)System mi
<Cloud_Highwind> t Remastersys sichern 16)MBR und alle Partitionen auf den Festplatten sichern
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Cloud_Highwind> Tschuldigung. Aber fast alles ist doch eine direkte Frage zum Support.
<Cloud_Highwind> Ob man so sein System einsteigerfreundlich dokumentiert sichern kann.
<Cloud_Highwind> Durch o.g. Methode
<Cloud_Highwind> so dass man es ohne Internetverbindung neu aufsetzen, konfigurieren und erweitern kann.
<k1l> Cloud_Highwind: richte dir dein system so ein wie du es willst und mach nen festplatten abbild (dd etc.) und bügel das einfach wieder drüber.
<Cloud_Highwind> Danke
<stephanmg> wenn ich mit apt-get install ruby aufrufe, will er mir 1.8 installieren, wobei aber 1.9.2 die aktuelle Variante auch im package manager drin ist. warum?
<k1l> stephanmg: welches ubuntu?
<k1l> und in natty ist 1.8 standard
<k1l> siehe http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ruby
<stephanmg> k1l: ja natty, achso :(
<mosez> gnudot: ja hab ich. aber egal, nun mach ich den redirect einfach ueber typo3. gerade keine zeit das ewigkeiten zu analysieren :)
<mosez> komischerweise funktioniert der identische redirect bei anderen domains tadellos
<deem> wie kann ich denn in der fstab einen eintrag für ein smbshare mit leerzeichen erstellen? meine suche bei google besagt ich solle einen whitespace benutzen, dieser wär für leerzeichen \04. da sagt mount dann aber nur, dass es diese freigabe nicht geben würde.
<mosez> deem das leerzeichen mal mit einem backslash escapen?
<deem> mosez: das mag die fstab nicht
<dframe> //ip/bla blub/bla zB müsste doch gehen oder ?
<mosez> deem: war nur n tipp
<deem> dframe: da ist ein leerzeichen drin
<dframe> bei mir auch 'bla blub' :-)
<deem> dframe: eben drum. sobald in der url ein leerzeichen ist interpretiert fstab das als neues argument
<dframe> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Einhaengepunkte
<dframe> dort steht sowas drin 
<dframe> # Samba- oder Windows-Freigabe (cifs): //192.168.1.100/music media/Musik cifs credentials=/home/otto/.smbcredentials 0 0
<deem> dframe: ja /media/Musik ist in dem fall der mountpunkt auf dem lokalen system
<deem> die cifs url ist nur  //192.168.1.100/music
<dframe> ahh sorry stimmt :-)
<mosez> deem: kommt denn wirklich ein fehler wenn du nen backslash vor das leerzeichen legst? oder meint dann nur dein editor das waere n fehler?
<dframe> danke fürs gespräch :-)
<deem> mosez: nein es kommt wirklich ein fehler
<deem> dframe: :P
<mosez> deem: vielleicht in anfuehrungszeichen?
<deem> mosez: nope
<dframe> haste \04 oder \040 probiert ?
<deem> ah... da sieht man mal was passiert, wenn man das nimmt was im ubuntuforum steht
<deem> dort stand man solle \04 nehmen. es wäre aber \040 richtig gewesen :D
<dframe> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/etc-fstab-leerzeichen-im-mountpunkt/#post-2434832 :-)
<shetlandpony> dframe's url: http://tinyurl.com/6g4wg3k |        [/etc/fstab] Leerzeichen im Mountpunkt? › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<deem> dframe: danke :D
<dframe> nichts zu danken :-)
<[Inko]> tag
<[Inko]> vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen ;) nach dem Anmelden wird mein gnome-panel nicht automatisch gestartet... muss es immer per hand starten, wo kann da der fehler liegen?
<k1l> [Inko]: welches ubuntu? was sagen die error logs? was wurde verändert, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<[Inko]> ich hatte ursprünglich kubuntu 11.04. und habe mir per kpackagekit gnome nachinstalliert
<[Inko]> ich muss dazu sagen das ich relativer neuling in sachen linux bin
<deem> gibt es ne möglichkeit, dass ich nautilus bestimmte laufwerke blacklisten kann? wenn ich nämlich in meine fstab einen eintrag für jeden smbshare mache und diesen dann automatisch mounten lasse. taucht dieser in nautilus immer doppelt auf.
<Frickelpit> deem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Eintraege-unter-Devices-entfernen
<KojiroAK> Wie kann ich nochmal die Lokalisierug für einen Nutzer als Hauptnutzer ändern? Derzeit hat der Hauptnutzer das Systemweite de_DE.utf8 aber die anderen haben englisch.
<KojiroAK> +anderen
<KojiroAK> in ~/.locale?
<deem> Frickelpit: leider nein, leider gar nicht.
<geser> KojiroAK: wird das nicht beim Login ausgewählt?
<KojiroAK> geser, nichts dergleichen gesehen.
<KojiroAK> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen probiere mal das.
<KojiroAK> Also ich probiere es.
<KojiroAK> Nur nicht gleich, derzeit läuft noch ein Upgrade.
<geser> KojiroAK: nachdem du in GDM einen Benutzer ausgewählt hast, solltest du unten in der Leiste die Möglichkeit haben neben der Sitzung auch das Tastaturlayout und ich meine auch die Sprache ändern zu können
<k1l> deem: sind die dann auch 2mal in der liste oder nur einmal oben und einmal unten bei den lesezeichen? mach mal nen bild bitte
<crapman> hab grad webcamstudio installiert, wenn ich es starte bekomme ich immer folgende fehler meldung
<crapman> The module webcamstudio is not loaded.  Virtual webcam will not be available...
<crapman> You are not part of the video group!  Make sure that your user is part of the video group for access to the virtual webcam device...
<mikaZ> Hallo Hat jemand ein Tipp wie ich den fcpci als modul implementieren kann ? danke 
<apollo13> immer diese aussagekräftigen fragen
<deem> k1l: http://i.imgur.com/ieQ6A.jpg
<deem> crapman: einmal die ausgabe von "groups" bitte in einem pastebin
<deem> ,paste? crapman 
<shetlandpony> crapman: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<crapman> deem, war das schon zu viel für den channel?
<hape01> welches ist ein guter einfacher ubuntu-irc-chat-client?
<deem> crapman: nein. lies meine zeile darüber
<crapman> deem, wie gebe ich denn groups aus?
<deem> crapman: einfach "groups" ins terminal tippen
<crapman> ach so ok
<hape01> sorry, war grad weg: welches ist ein guter einfacher ubuntu-irc-chat-client?
<hape01> mein xchat stürzt immer wieder ab
<crapman> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418156/
<deem> crapman: da siehst du dein probem. du bist nicht in der gruppe video und in einigen anderen gruppen ebenfalls nicht wie mir scheint
<deem> crapman: auf jedenfall sollte ein "sudo adduser <user> <gruppe>" dein problem beheben
<dAnjou> hape01: gibt es features, die du an xchat schätzt?
<deem> hape01: warum stürzt es denn ab?
<hape01> deem: ich weiß nicht, es ist die einzige app unter meinem ubuntu lts 10.04.02 die nicht stabil ist. es ist mal hier mal dort, mal friert es ein, mal verabschiedet sich die app einfach so
<hape01> dAnjou: Kennst Du Eliza?
<hape01> dAnjou: ich meine Lisp-Eliza?
<dAnjou> hape01: nö
<dAnjou> aber in 2 sek schon
<crapman> deem, wenn ich das eingeb, kommt, dass ich schon mitglied in der gruppe bin
<dAnjou> hape01: was hat das mit xchat zu tun?
<hape01> dAnjou: Das erinnerte mich an Lisp Eliza, weil "die" immer so schön Konversation führte:  Meine Frage war: welches ist ein guter einfacher ubuntu-irc-chat-client?      Deine Antwort war: gibt es features, die du an xchat schätzt?    --- schmunzel :-)    das erinnerte mich an Eliza.
<deem> crapman: benutzt du gnome?
<crapman> deem, ne unity
<dAnjou> hape01: hmmk, beantwortet aber meine frage nich
<deem> crapman: dann mach mal ein "sudo groups <user>"
<mosez> muss man - in apache regex etwa escapen? http://pastie.org/2115809 meine-domain.de redirect geht nicht, meinedomain.de redirect geht Oo
<dAnjou> hape01: die zielte nämlich darauf ab, dir einen äquivalenten client rauszusuchen
<crapman> deem, da wird video auch angeführt
<hape01> dAnjou: mich interessierte eher, welche irc-Programme ihr gerne verwendet, bzw. ob ihr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt.
<Argh09> \001DCC SEND "loljewsdissddsdwtc.jpg" 0 0 0
<dAnjou> hape01: ich bin höchstzufrieden mit irssi, aber wenn du es lieber grafisch willst, probier smuxi -> http://www.smuxi.org/jaws/data/phoo/2010_07_25/smuxi-0.7.2-linx-main-window.png
<k1l> hape01: die 3 meist genannten sind xchat (ohne -gnome), konversation und urssu
<k1l> *irssi
<dAnjou> "Smuxi is an irssi-inspired, flexible, user-friendly and cross-platform IRC client"
<hape01> dAnjou: danke schon mal für die Namen, ich schaue mal danach, merci
<deem> crapman: dann solltest du dch einmal ab und wieder anmelden, dann sollte dein programm starten
<crapman> hab cih schon probiert, es startet schon, nur kommt halt immer die fehler meldung
<dAnjou> k1l: das sollte sich aber auch mal ändern, weil xchat auch nich wirklich das gelbe vom ei is
<deem> crapman: wenn du dich einmal ab und wieder anmeldest, sollte mit dem befehl "groups" ohne sudo auch "video" mit ausgegeben werden. ist das richtig?
<k1l> dAnjou: depends
<crapman> deem, ok ich probiers noch mal
<dAnjou> k1l: wahrscheinlich das gelbste für gnome, aber ich probier grad smuxi mal wieder
<crapman> deem, ok jetzt wird es angezeigt, aber ich bekomm immer noch die fehlermeldung
<crapman> The module webcamstudio is not loaded.  Virtual webcam will not be available
<deem> crapman: mach mal ein "lsmod | grep webcam"
<crapman> deem, da wird gar nichts ausgegeben
<deem> dann ist das modul wohl nicht geladen
<crapman> deem, und wie lade ich es?
<deem> crapman: das ist ein ppa, richtig?
<crapman> deem,  was ist ppa noch mal?
<KojiroAK> geser, finde in GDM keine Option für die Sprachwahl
<deem> crapman: ein privates repository
<deem> auch fremdquelle genannt
<crapman> deem,  weiß ich nciht genau, war ein deb paket
<dAnjou> joar, smuxi sieht ganz ok aus. könnte allerdings noch einsteigerfreundlicher sein.
<Der-Sebo> hallo männers, mein xchat schmiert mehrfach am tag ab ohne fehler meldung
<k1l> Der-Sebo: starte es mal aus einem terminal und wenn es abschmiert schau rein, welche meldung kommt
<Der-Sebo> danke
<dAnjou> Der-Sebo: hmmmmm 14:19:27 < hape01> mein xchat stürzt immer wieder ab
<deem> crapman: dann ist es ein fremdpaket. dazu kann ich dir leider nur soviel sagen, dass du die entwickler der software mal fragen solltest. ansonsten kann ich dir nur noch diesen link hier geben, aber dann ist schon EOS. http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/issues/detail?id=13
<dAnjou> Der-Sebo, hape01: es wird zeit für einen bug report ;)
<crapman> was ist eos?
<dAnjou> crapman: end of support
<crapman> hehe ach so
<crapman> deem, ok dann vielen danke erstmal
<k1l> crapman: http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/issues/detail?id=13  da muss sich wohl der entwickler mit beschäftigen
<dAnjou> k1l: re-re-re-reeeepost!
<Der-Sebo> danke =D
<voodoopapst> moin zusammen
<voodoopapst> hab da ein (hoffendlich) kleines problem mit meinem netbook
<voodoopapst> ich kann weder mein internes noch ein externes microphon nutzen, hab auch bereits eine systemüberpfüfung gemacht und dort funktionierte alles, nur ich kann z.b. bei skype nicht telefonieren
<voodoopapst> es ist übringens ein acer eee pc 1005ha
<deem> voodoopapst: gib mal im terminal "alsamixer" ein und schau mal ob da alle regler oben sind
<voodoopapst> alsamixer als sudo oder einfach so?
<voodoopapst> ähm, ja es sind alle oben
<voodoopapst> aufnahme und wiedergabe
<deem> ohne sudo
<deem> hast du auch die richtige soundkarte ausgewählt?
<voodoopapst> ich denke ja, er zeigt mir nur eine, und wie gesagt, wenn ich eine systemüberpfüfung mache, funktioniert soundwiedergabe und aufnahme
<voodoopapst> nur im laufenen system tut sich da garnix :(
<voodoopapst> naja, ausser die wiedergabe, die funktioniert natürlich
<voodoopapst> hab auch schon gegoogled wie ein verrückter....ohne erfolg
<voodoopapst> die einzige sache die hilfe verspricht war auf http://www.philmerk.de/gerede/00015_tipp_ubuntu-karmic-netbook-remix-auf-dem-eee-pc-1005.htm zu sehen, dieses paket ist aber unauffindbar
<shetlandpony> voodoopapst's url: http://tinyurl.com/62mql9b | Ubuntu 9.10 (Netbook Remix) auf dem Eee PC 1005HA installieren - Gerede - philmerk.de
<voodoopapst> ich hab bei mir easypeasy installiert
<voodoopapst> aber egal welche ubuntu version ich bis jetzt getestet habe, es lief keines so wie es sollte
<voodoopapst> hm, sieht aus wie easypeasy^^
<voodoopapst> ähm, ist shetlandpony jetzt nen bot oder ein user?
<k1l> ,bot? voodoopapst 
<shetlandpony> voodoopapst: ich bin ein bot ;p
<voodoopapst> aha^^
<k1l> voodoopapst: ubuntu hat auch selbst die netbook edition und seit 11.04 die normale desktop version mit unity
<voodoopapst> ja, aber auch mit dem normalen ubuntu läuft mein mikrofon nicht, bin mittlerweile echt am verzweifeln, ich sitze bestimmt seit 2 wochen an diesem einen problem
<voodoopapst> hm, ubuntu netbook edition hab ich sogar drauf
<voodoopapst> 10.4
<k1l> voodoopapst: nopaste mal "cat /etc/lsb-release" bitte
<k1l> und easypeasy scheint seit april letzten jahres nicht mehr wirklich entwickelt zu werden. probiere doch mal die aktuelle 11.04 mit unity
<voodoopapst> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<voodoopapst> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<voodoopapst> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<voodoopapst> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<voodoopapst> hm, dann werde ich mich nachher mal ans runterladen machen, mehr als nicht helfen wird es wohl net :D:D:D
<voodoopapst> das ganz normale 11.04 oder muss ich auf unity achten?
<k1l> unity ist der standard desktop seit 11.04
<koegs> hat jemand grad den richtigen link parat wie ich unter ubuntu dem Thinkpad was WiFi-LED Blinken abgewöhne?
<gamer1990> Lenovo oder noch ein IBM Thinkpad?
<voodoopapst> ah, ok
<koegs> gamer1990: lenovo x200
<k1l> voodoopapst: in der zwischenzeit guck mal hier rein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/eee-1005ha-mikrofon-geht-nicht-welche-modul-p/?highlight=Pf+Tbaustell+Zeee+Zpc+1005ha#post-2772235
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6jatx5s |        EEE 1005HA - Mikrofon geht nicht - welche Modul-Parameter notwendig? › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<gamer1990> Die Aktivität der LED wird eher über die Hardware gesteuert.
<voodoopapst> mach ich doch glatt
<koegs> gamer1990: ich hatte mal die möglichkeit über ne config auf dauerhaft an zu stellen, find nur grad den link nicht mehr :)
<voodoopapst> thx erstmal für die hilfe
<gamer1990> Mhm
<koegs> ich habs
<koegs> http://nopaste.info/2ebb4bf87a.html
<gamer1990> Hmm stimmt, da war was mit acpi
<voodoopapst> alsamixer
<voodoopapst> ach mixt, falsches fenster :D
<voodoopapst> mist*
<voodoopapst> naja, ich werde mir jetzt gleich mal das neue ubuntu saugen und installieren, evtl is das ja schon die lösung des problems
<voodoopapst> danke für eure hilfe, ich komm dann wieder wenn ich das neue ubuntu installiert habe
<voodoopapst> bis später o/
<hape01> wie kann man eigentlich in irssi nach oben scrollen?
<gamer1990> Shift+Bild nach oben   sollte klappen.
<Frickelpit> nur bild hoch
<hape01> bild-hoch geht aja ok, merci
<Cloud_Highwind> Hallo!
<M3t0r> hi
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich wollte meinen apt cache sichern und das geht irgendwie nicht
<Cloud_Highwind> sudo cp /var/cache/apt /media/Daten/Protokoll/aptcache
<Cloud_Highwind> Da kommt dann cp: Verzeichnis "/var/cache/apt" ausgelassen
<koegs> man cp erläutert "cp -r"
<Cloud_Highwind> Ich muss also "sudo cp -r /Quellen/Pfad /Ziel/Pfad" machen?
<Cloud_Highwind> Offenbar. Es hat geklappt. Danke!
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, ich möchte latex installieren. welches paket muss ich auswählen, damit auch alle abhängigen pakete mitinstalliert werden?
<ppq> ,latex? beowolf 
<shetlandpony> beowolf, LaTeX ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LaTeX - Weitere Infos im query ...
<beowolf> ich habe bei gnome2 ein problem: in der taskleiste unten werden nicht mehr die offenen anwendungen angezeigt. wie kriege ich das wieder hin?
<gamer1990> Rechtsklick aufs Panel, Zum Panel hinzufügen und dann Windows List (Fenster-Liste in DE evtl.)
<koegs> beowolf: rechte maustaste aufs panel -> zum panel hinzufügen -> Fenster-Liste
<koegs> 2 slow :<
<beowolf> fensterliste ist das richtige. ich hatte vorher fensterwähler genommen
<beowolf> danke
<gamer1990> Kein Ding =)
<user82> wie kann ich ne mp4 muxen aus raw h264 und aac?
<apollo13> warum sollte man sowas wollen
<stephanmg> user82: cross posting -> nicht nett
<user82> weil mein handy nunmal gerne mp4 container will
<user82> oder ist das zu unspezifisch für ubuntu channel die frage?
<user82> stephanmg, zwei channel verschiedne leute. und ich hab ja übersetzt. oder ist das ungenr gesehn?
<user82> (nicht dass da war effektiver wäre)
<apollo13> ja da viele in beiden channels sind^^
<user82> ah ok
<emexy95> habe mal wieder ein problem mit lokalen lamp-server. unter var/www/ habe ich meine Ordner abgelegt, wenn ich diese via browser aufrufe mit der url http://localhost/ORDNERNAME bekomme ich eine 403-Fehler, welcher besagt dass ich anscheinend keine Rechte besitze. weiß wer rat?
<apollo13> wofür man dafür einen lamp server braucht sei mal dahingestellt
<apollo13> definiere lamp, was fürn webserver hast du
<apollo13> und sinnvollerweise solltest du natürlich auch die rechte auf den folder anpassen
<emexy95> apollo13: wie würdest du an einer aus php, html und css dateien bestehenden homepage arbeiten, ohne gleich den richtigen server zu benutzen?
<emexy95> apollo13: kennst du eine alternative mal abgesehen von lampp
 * apollo13 ist der letzte der irgendwas mit php tun würde
<apollo13> ja die sachen normal installieren
<apollo13> ohne diesen lampp crap
<emexy95> hab ich ja gemacht
<emexy95> heißt doch auch lamp
<stephanmg> ist es eigentlich nicht mehr die regel, dass man sich begrüßt wenn man einen kanal im irc betritt? (OT)
<emexy95> tschuldigung
<apollo13> stephanmg: richtig erkannt -> OT -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
 * emexy95 begrüßt nochmal alle nachträglich
<apollo13> emexy95: lamp inkludier mysql, das hat aber zb absolut nix mit deinem problem zu tun, das einzige was relevant ist in dem fall ist der webserver
<emexy95> apollo13: ja, mir gehts eigentlich nur um den apache teil
<apollo13> + die rechte die du in /var/www vergeben hast + die config desen webserver
<apollo13> ah finally, du verwendest apache…
<emexy95> naja, der var/www ordner ist natürlich nur als root zugänglich
<apollo13> fail…
<P01nt3r> hallo. ich habe einen drucker unter lucid laufen, es ist der hp officejet 6100 series. jedes mal nach dem booten muss ich den usb-stecker neu anschliessen, damit ich scannen kann und das nervt. drucken geht ohne neu anschliessen. weiss jemand abhilfe?
<apollo13> dann hat apache selbst darauf keinen zugriff mehr
<emexy95> ok
<apollo13> schau das www-data zugriff hat, wennst es dann nicht verbockt hast gehts wahrscheinlich
<apollo13> gotta go…
<emexy95> ne funktioniert nach apache restart immer noch nicht...
<emexy95> würde eine neuinstallation von apache was bringen?
<deem> emexy95: was hast du denn fürn problem?
<emexy95> deem: naja, bekomm einen 403-Error wenn ich einen in /var/www/ gespeicherten Ordner/Datei öffnen will. anscheinend probleme mit den rechten
<deem> emexy95: nopaste mal bitte "ls -la /var/www"
<emexy95> deem: ich glaub bin etwas weiter gekommen, denn der ordner wird jetzt wenigstens im browser angezeigt. will ich ihn öffnen, bekomme ich leider einen serverfehler...
<deem> emexy95: ich hätte trotzdem gerne die ausgabe bitte
<emexy95> deem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418254/
<deem> emexy95: da haben wirs doch schon. der ordner page gehört nicht www-data
<emexy95> deem: ok
<deem> und zudem auch noch root als gruppe. das is gleich doppelt falsch
<emexy95> deem: oh...
<emexy95> deem: wie kann ich dann der data-www gruppe den ordner übergeben?
<emexy95> deem: habs geändert. der page ordner gehört jetzt www-data mit der gruppe www-data
<emexy95> deem: zeigt aber keine funktion...
<x1o> hi ich möchte meine daten umziehen, damit das kopieren schneller geht möchte ich gerne unnütze daten löschen
<x1o> bspw alte logs etc
<x1o> die ich nciht mitkopieren will
<frostschutz> du hast gigabyteweise logs?
<x1o> kann ich den ordner .cache im home directory löschen?
<Wedelwolf> kann man linux zwingen nen datentraeger auszuhaengenP?
<daniela> Hallo! linux-headers sollte man mit apt-get autoremove nur entfernen, wenn man wirklich Platz braucht, oder?
<deem> gibt es ne möglichkeit rauszufinden, warum nautilus meine mounts nicht einhängt? die einzige fehlermeldung die er selsbt ausspuckt ist "Kann Ort nicht einhängen."
<deem> in allesn mir bekannten logs hab ich auch schon geschaut. da taucht nichts auf
<deem> oder hab ich in meiner fstab einfach nur nen fehler? http://pastebin.com/PZPZi4FM
<nextnewbee> hallo, mein Ubuntu wird ab und zu sehr langsam. was ist das?
<deem> nextnewbee: definiere langsam
<daniela> Und "ab und zu"
<nextnewbee> also maus bewegt sich kaum und ich kann keine programme aufmachen. Das geschieht sehr sporadisch. Also ich kann es nicht reproduzieren.
<daniela> Hast Du dabei Prozessor- und Arbeitsspeicherauslastung im Blick?
<nextnewbee> prozessorauslastung bei 3%
<daniela> Wenn möglicherweise ein Programm schuld ist, hast Du es mit beenden oder killen versucht?
<nextnewbee> aber wenn es passiert dann kann ich nichts mehr nachgucken.
<daniela> Ähm, leg nen Prozessorüberwacher ins Panel
<nextnewbee> ich kann das Terminal nicht mehr öffnen alless sssseeeehhhhrrrrr langsam
<nextnewbee> oki ist das ein Applet?
<daniela> Und wenn Du was killen musst: ALT+F2 und Xkill Enter, Ja, ist ein Applet
<daniela> "Systemmonitor"
<daniela> nextnewbie: Mal Str+Alt+F1, login und dann Str+Alt+F7 probiert? Baut den X-server neu auf
<deem> gibt es ne möglichkeit rauszufinden, warum nautilus meine mounts nicht einhängt? die einzige fehlermeldung die er selsbt ausspuckt ist "Kann Ort nicht einhängen."
<nextnewbee> sorry aber es ist wieder passiert. Habe das mit alt f2 gemacht und sah noch dass 8MB speicher Frei waren, die cpu lag bei 11%
<daniela> 8MB Speicher von wieviel?
<nextnewbee> 512
<dadrc> deem, was passiert, wenn du versuchst, das im Terminal zu mounte?
<dadrc> +n
<daniela> Naja, kann dann doch sein, dass er dadurch lahm wurde, denke ich mal.
<daniela> Zu viele Tabs offengehabt im Firefox?
<deem> dadrc: moment
<nextnewbee> oki werde dann erstaml eine swap von 512 MB einrichten
<daniela> Oder was hast Du gemacht? Oder zu viel gezockt?
<daniela> Was, Du hast kein SWAP?
<nextnewbee> nee, grins
<dadrc> Bei 512 MB RAM extrem mutig
<daniela> Pfff, naja... ähm... Dann sag ich nichts mehr
<nextnewbee> geht das noch aus einer datei oder muss das einer swap partition sein?
<nextnewbee> ich meine mit dd eine swap datei anlegen und dann mounten
<dadrc> Geht auch als Datei
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<nextnewbee> danke, melde mich wider wenn Problem trotz swap auftritt, schönen abend noch. =;o)
<deem> dadrc: per terminal geht es
<dadrc> deem, immerhin. Dann sollten die Rechte ja stimmen.
<deem> dadrc: naja. beim mountbefehl hab ich "rw,users,noauto" weggelassen
<deem> aber die smbcredentials stimmen, ja
<dadrc> Und wenn du es mit den entsprechenden Optionen versuchst?
<deem> dadrc: mountet ers trotzdem
<daniela> warum wird swap in einer Zusatzpartition empfohlen?
<daniela> Warum wird es nicht als Swap in Datei empfohlen?
<daniela> Weil es dann unnötigerweise mitgesichert wird z.B. bei Partitionssicherungen?
<dadrc> deem, einfach mal Nautilus neustarten?
<dadrc> Also, alle Prozesse
<dadrc> daniela, ich würd vielleicht noch Fragmentierung auf die Liste setzen, passiert ja auch bei ext noch. Nicht viel, aber immerhin.
<deem> dadrc: nope
<dadrc> deem, Nautilus im Terminal starten, um eventuell mehr Infos zu kriegen würd mir noch einfallen
<daniela> Ich habe gelesen, Remastersys braucht ein großes /home. Gibt es Programme, die ein noch größeres /home oder / fordern?
<deem> dadrc: wie krieg ich denn den prozess von nautilus dazu, dass er die shell nicht automatisch beendet?
<daniela> Auf Danielas PC soll ein Dualboot Win7 und Ubuntu drauf und ich will, dass sie und ich praktisch alles mit Ubuntu machen können. Auch Multimediazeugs.
<daniela> Außer vielleicht Filme bearbeiten oder VideoDVDs erstellen.
<dadrc> deem, da bin ich jetzt überfragt. leider gerade kein Gnome da zum Testen. Was genau passiert denn? 
<daniela> Aber... dennoch: ein 11 GB / und ein 15 GB /home reicht dann doch für jede erdenkliche Aktion oder?
<daniela> Wenn man keine Filme, Audiodaten oder große Bildersammlungen etc. auf /home legt, meine ich
<dadrc> Würd ich von ausgehen
<daniela> Es scheint ja einige Programme zu geben, die ihre mitunter sehr großen Daten jedenfalls temporär auf / oder /home legen. Aber keine erzwingen es dauerhaft, dass 15 GB home zu wenig sind oder?
<rumpe1> daniela, in der Regel... im Bedarfsfall kann man ja noch andere Partitonen auf ein Verzeichnis in home mounten und damit home m.o.w. dynamisch erweitern
<daniela> Achja, Danke.
<daniela> Kann man denn auch eine NTFS Partition in /home mounten und von programmen nutzen lassen? Oder geht das normalerweise nicht?
<rumpe1> daniela, ein kleineres home ist wohl oft auch sinnvoller, da man ja nicht alle daten immer in gemounteter Form zugreifbar braucht... was wiederrum die Zeit für Dateisystemchecks deutlich reduzieren kann.
<dadrc> NTFS mounten geht, ist aber nicht so richtig empfehlenswert, da darauf keine ordentlichen Zugriffsrechte möglich sind
<rumpe1> daniela, wenn die Programme schlau genug sind und die ntfs-dateirechte ausreichend sind..
<daniela> Oh, daran habe ich nicht gedacht
<daniela> Kann mn denn gut einen 16GB Stick in ext3 formatieren und unter /home einhängen als temporären Ordner?
<rumpe1> daniela, ja
<daniela> Oder ist das schwierig?
<rumpe1> daniela, selbst manuell ist das einhängen ein einzeiler
<jokrebel> hi
<daniela> Und wie lange dauert etwa ein Check von 25GB bei einer neuen SATA Platte?
<daniela> Ich meine das wurde bei meinem System noch nie gemacht, ist alles ext4
<rumpe1> daniela, hängt ab vom dateisystem, von der %ualen Belegung, von der Anzahl der Dateien...
<dadrc> Aber generell sollte es bei 25GB nicht lange dauern
<rumpe1> daniela, ein-und aushängen von festplatten/partitionen läuft bei jedem start ab :)
<daniela> Ähm, das Checken meine ich
<dadrc> Selbst die 1.5TB, die ich hier drin hab, brauchen vielleicht 5 Minuten
<daniela> Ich kannte das noch von Gutsy Gibbon, da musste manchmal das System geprüft werden.
<daniela> Und das hat gedauert.
<daniela> Auch an einer SATA-Platte
<daniela> nicht lange, aber etwas.
<rumpe1> daniela, wenn du eine 1GB-Partition mit 30 Millionen Dateien hast, dann dauert das länger als eine 1TB-Partition mit 1000 Dateien... insofern sagt die Größe nicht viel aus
<daniela> Ach so.
<daniela> Jetzt verstehe ich das.
<daniela> Danielas PC hat ne 320GB Platte, da darf Ubuntu auch seine 30GB mit allem bekommen, bleibt für Windoof und Daten in ntfs noch genug Platz. Danke für die Tipps.
<deem> dadrc: gar nicht passiert. ich gebe eine "nautilus" nautilus startet und die shell erwartet befehle
<eugenblick> hallo, im kernel 2.6.39 ist ein treiber enthalten, den ich gerne nutzen würde, aber der ist experimental.. wie kann ich den aktivieren?
<eugenblick> den kernel hab ich schon installiert, nur wird halt dieses eine modul nicht geladen
<k1l> nanu, afaik sind doch nur die 2.6.38er in den quellen
<eugenblick> ich hab den bei debian unstable gefunden..
<daniela> es fehlt mir ein Schlüssel: Soll ich dann gpg --recv-keys SCHLÜSSELNUMMER ausführen?
<daniela> Ich habe keinen Schlüssel für mendeley :(
<bigbobele> mein rechner geht manchmal einfach so aus - in welches systemprotokoll schau ich mal am besten rein, um die ursache zu finden?
<k1l> bigbobele: /var/log/dmesg.0 z.b.
<daniela> Hallo!
<daniela> Kann ich xchat-xsys auch für xchat-gnome benutzen?
<srtu> xsys? wasn das?
<Fussel> eigentlich müsste das gehen, was warum tut man sich den gnome-xchat an?
<daniela> Daniela und ich finden den bestimmt sehr angenehm.
<Fussel> so n sys-status-post-script, schätz ich mal
<daniela> Verbindet sich z.B. sofortr mit diesem Channel :D
<srtu> ?
<daniela> srtu: mit xsys kann man sich Systeminfos anzeigen lassen
<srtu> also mein x-chat macht das auch
<srtu> also das verbinden mein ich
<Fussel> joa, kann man sich einrichten
<daniela> Tja, nachdem Du ihm das gesagt hast oder?
<grossing> da brauchts kein xchat-gnome für
<srtu> naja gedanlen lesen können computer noch net
<grossing> Einmal einstellen, X-Chat starten und warten
<daniela> der xchat-gnome offenbar schon!
<srtu> also man muss x-chat schon sagen wohin er verbinden soll, das ist richtig
<k1l> daniela: nimm besser den ohne -gnome. der ist sehr stark beschnitten.
<srtu> warum nimmste denn die abgespeckte version?
<k1l> daniela: und die ganzen skripte sind hier in freenode eher nicht gerne gesehen.
<daniela> Daniela und ich wollen, wenn nötig nen sehr einfachen Client haben.
<Fussel> daniela, auf die vorkonfiguration verzichtet man gerne, wenn man merkt wie beschnitten das gnome-teil ist
<grossing> daniela, ich starte einfach und werde dann mit 3 Netzwerken verbunden und betrete 14 Channel. Einfacher geht es nicht
<srtu> der name ist völlig bescheuert, die hätten den besser mal x-chat_minimal oder light oder was weiß ich nennen sollen, bei gnome denkt man zwangsläufig der das man den nehmen soll wenn man auch nen gnome system hat
<daniela> Und ich dachte, sone xsys Anzeige wäre mal gut um um Rat zu fragen, wenn das System mal im Eimer sein sollte
<srtu> naja daüfr gibts sicherlich auch n haufen xchat scripte
<srtu> aber das meiste wird der auch net anzeigen, höchstens irgendwecle angeber sachen, wieviel speicher, cpu, hdd etc pp
<srtu> wenn du hier hilfe zu nem bestimmten programm brauchst bringt dichd as net weiter
<k1l> daniela: in anderen netzwerken ist sowas üblich mit den skripten. auch in bunt und sehr aufdringlich. nur nicht wegen dem support, sondern um anzugeben was für eine tolle kiste man hat. die 1min. zum tippen der relevanten angaben wird man doch wohl aufbringen können
<srtu> aber probieren geht über studieren ;-)
<grossing> wenn das *System* im Eimer ist wirst dein xchat-gnome (und andere grafische Programme) eher nicht mehr starten
<daniela> Hehe, das ist wahr
<k1l> grossing: guter einwand :)
<daniela> Aber hier wird vieles schnell gezeigt
<srtu> gezeigt?
<daniela> Soundcard, Videocard
<daniela> Netzwerkeigenschaften...
<daniela> OK, Ohne I-Net kein XChat
<daniela> :/
<srtu> ja aber so n script zeigt dir net an was du wo in welcher config datei geändert hast
<daniela> Ich glaube es euch
<daniela> kommt xchat normal aufn Lappi
<srtu> wie gesagt das sind irgendwelche kiddi scripte um anzugeben was für ne kiste man hat
<srtu> und welche hardware man hat und welche module geladen sind muss man eh wissen, und besser man lernt mit so sachen umzugehen und die paar sachen per copy and paste ausm terminal hier her kopieren als irgend so n script zu nutzen
<daniela> Braucht man Ballon Meldungen im Tray anzeigen lassen können?
<srtu> brauchen? also ich finds praktisch
<daniela> libnotify-bin ist dazu das Paket
<daniela> Ja... Nur was ist das? :D :D :D
<srtu> wenn dein nic fällt bekommste das angezeigt (kannst aber noch andere wörter eintragen die dann aufpoppen sollen)
<srtu> also xchat fenster ist zu
<daniela> Ach so
<srtu> du surfst im netz, dein nic fällt irgendwo, das poppt das auf
<daniela> Und das passiert automatisch, wenn das Wort nur "normal" geschrieben wird?
<daniela> Auch ohne spezielles Befehl in Verbindung mit dem Namen?
<srtu> standard msg, wenn einer was will zbsp ping daniela, oder wenn nen query aufgeht
<srtu> ja das ist egal, einfach dein nix
<srtu> nic
<srtu> kannst aber noch zusätzlich andere wörter nehmen
<daniela> und und lohnt sich der xchat-indicator? den XChat über MeMenu steuern?
<srtu> das ganze MeMenu lohnt sich net, meiner Meinung nach
<daniela> Wenn man diese Ballon Meldungen in den Tray bekommt, oder wie man das sagt, meine ich...
<srtu> was meinste? warum die dinger ballon meldungen heißen weiß ich auch net, evtl. warn die damals mal als ballons symbolisiert who knows
<daniela> Ich meine, Ballon Meldungen in den Tray oder MeMenu. Ich dachte, nur eins macht überhaupt SInn, ist aber wohl egal.
<vlada77> wie kann ich module compilieren für android
<daniela> Vielen Dank! Ich muss zu Danielas Opa. Geburtstag...
<Robert_Zenz> vlada77, wärst du da in einem Android Kanal nicht besser aufgehoben?
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/xJRZZBSe dieses Problem da erscheint mir bei sudo apt-get upgrade...
<k1l> Wedelwolf: apt-get -f install könnte helfen, weil es das mit gewalt reindrückt. sind da denn fremdquellen im spiel?
<Wedelwolf> k1l  laut paketquellenverwaltung eigentlich nicht...
<Wedelwolf> wobei irgendwie schon. Ich hab vermutlich firefox 4 an der paketverwaltung vorbeiinstalliert
<k1l> joa, das klingt nämlich danach
<k1l> den 4er gibts nicht offiziell in lucid
<Wedelwolf> jut^^ 
<Wedelwolf> kann ich apt-get irgendwie sagen, es soll firefox und vorallem ubufox in ruhe lassen?
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/update-probleme-81/  ich würde erstmal das aus dem 2. post machen. 
<k1l> Wedelwolf: und wenn du unbedingt die 4er und 5er ff willst dann nimm am besten das mozilla ppa. siehe z.b. hier http://linuxundich.de/de/software/firefox-5-nun-auch-fur-ubuntu-maverick-10-10-und-lucid-10-04/
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6g657fa | Firefox 5 nun auch für Ubuntu Maverick 10.10 und Lucid 10.04 | Linux und Ich
<Wedelwolf> k1l  mir reicht die 4er version
<k1l> auch die gibts im stable ppa afaik.
<Wedelwolf> fuer was updaten? ich brauch den browser nich. der soll ruhig so bleiben
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Du kannst mit apt-pinning spezielle Versionen festlegen 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-pinning 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: aber solche Fehler wie oben kommen, wie bereits gesagt, meist Fremdquellen. Wenn nicht, dann hast Du ggf. nur einen dummen Zeitpunkt fuer das apt-get update erwischt
<Wedelwolf> Fehler ist weg und das Paket firefox wird zurueckgehalten
<Wedelwolf> passt
<bekks> Mahlzeit.
<noriXX> Hi
<deem> so als info. ubufox kollidiert mehr oder weniger mit sich selbst. ubufox versucht etwas zu installieren, was im paket xul-ext-ubufox schon enthalten ist. deinstalliert man dieses paket und führt danach ein apt-get upgrade aus, installiert er das neue ubufox und gleichzeitig auch xul-ext-ubufox
<noriXX> Ich suche nach einem guten Indizierungsdienst für ubuntu 11.04 ( unity ). Der soll mails,dateien,ordner usw... indizieren können
<Wedelwolf> fuer was ist ubufox ueberhaupt?
<noriXX> kann mir da jmd. was empfehlen ?
<D-F3NS> nabend
<D-F3NS> ich hab hier nen dualboot system am laufen auf meinem eee pc. Problem ist, wenn ich erst win xp boote, danach restarte und mein ubuntu 11.04 starte, habe ich keinen sound
<D-F3NS> muss immer das netbook ausmachen und wieder anmachen + ubuntu booten, dann hab ich wieder sound
<D-F3NS> wie kann ich schauen, ob die audio hardware aktiv ist?
<Cassull> moin
<D-F3NS> hi
<noriXX> D-F3NS: lspci oder lsusb zeigt dir an was alles gefunden wurde, je nach dem ob es eine usb oder pci karte ist
<D-F3NS> Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<D-F3NS> mhh, sollte eigenlich nen realtek chipset auf dem board des netbooks sein
<bekks> Also ist sie "aktiv".
<noriXX> starte mal pulseaudio neu
<noriXX> "pulseaudio -k"
<D-F3NS> done, mal testen
<D-F3NS> nope, wie zuvor
<D-F3NS> habs mit audacious tested, schmeisse mal vlc an und teste es damit
<noriXX> was gibt "aplay -l" aus ?
<D-F3NS> selbe prob mit vlc
<D-F3NS> sec
<D-F3NS> Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]  Sub-Geräte: 1/1  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<noriXX> hast du 2 karten ?
<noriXX> es wird nur die intal onboard audio karte erkannt
<D-F3NS> wäre mir neu, dass 2 in nem netbook verbaut werden
<D-F3NS> ist dafür mit 10" ein wenig klein ;)
<noriXX> ^^ welchen eepc haste ?
<D-F3NS> ich weiss nur, dass es nen realtek chipset sein soll, für den habe ich auch die treiber unter win installed
<D-F3NS> 1016p
<D-F3NS> gleiche hardware wohl wie das 1015er modell
<noriXX> welchen kernel hast du ?
<jwi> und das da oben ist ja auch ein realtek-chip
<noriXX> "uname -a" 
<D-F3NS> 2.6.38-8-generic
<D-F3NS> finds halt sehr merkwürdig, dass auch nen reboot nixbringt. muss die kiste wirklich ausschalten und dann neu starten, dann funzt der sounds tadellos
<D-F3NS> aber auch nur wenn ich zuvor xp am rennen hat geht nix ...
<D-F3NS> +te
<noriXX> hmm schau mal ins bios ob du da einstellungen für sound findest
<noriXX> kriegst du sound über kopfhörer ?
<D-F3NS> so viele gibbet da ned ;) nur ein und aus :P ist aber ein.
<noriXX> öffne mal den sound mixer von ubuntu
<D-F3NS> hab auch schon das aktuellste bios drübergebügelt, brachte auch keinen erfolg
<noriXX> und schau ob da evtl. etwas gemutet ist
<D-F3NS> ne, hab ich auch schon geschaut. aber das mit dem ausgang(kopfhörer) wäre mal nen ansatz
<D-F3NS> sec ich teste mal
<noriXX> Was steht unter dem "Hardware" reiter bei dem sound mixer ?
<voodoopapst> o/
<D-F3NS> sekündchen, krame gerade kopfhörer raus
<voodoopapst> mein mikro läuft jetzt endlich
<voodoopapst> k1l: das neue ubuntu ist jetzt installiert und mein mikro hab ich auch über umwege ans laufen bekommen
<voodoopapst> ...mit pulse audio und pulse audo device chooser
<D-F3NS> "internes audio 1 ausgabe / 1 eingabe | analog stereo duplex
<noriXX> und bei test speakers kommt nichts ?
<D-F3NS> nein, kommt nix
<noriXX> kopfhörer ?
<D-F3NS> aber das ist nun mal wirklich merkwürdig. 
<D-F3NS> joa, kopfhörer geht 1a
<hape01> Bei mir ist das Mikrofon auch auf Mikrofon-2 seltsamerweise, das Mikrofon-1 geht nicht
<D-F3NS> die lala beschallt mich gerade übers headset
<voodoopapst> das problem war, das er meinte das ich ein stereo mikrophon eingebaut hätte ( hab ich allerdings nicht) hab dann einen kanal (egal ob R oder L) und siehe es läuft
<voodoopapst> D-F3NS: was is denn dein problem?
<D-F3NS> ziehe den 3.5er klinke raus, und ente
<noriXX> hmm
<D-F3NS> voodoopapst, wenn ich nachdem ich winxp am laufen hatte neu starte und ubuntu starte, habe ich kein sound . reboot bringts auch nicht. muss das netbook ausschalten, ubuntu booten und sound ist wieder da
<voodoopapst> also hab mit meinem netbook das problem gehabt, das mein mikro nicht funktionierte, was hast du denn für ein netbook?
<D-F3NS> eee pc 1016p
<voodoopapst> hab den 1005ha
<voodoopapst> hast du mal pulseaudio installiert?
<voodoopapst> und padev...... ach mist ich schau mal eben wie das teil heisst
<D-F3NS> ist doch schon installed in der standard inst von 11.04
<voodoopapst> pulse audio device chooser
<D-F3NS> habs auch schon neu started, aber ente
<voodoopapst> der heisst aber in der paketquelle anders
<voodoopapst> mom
<voodoopapst> ahso hast schon
<D-F3NS> problem ist auch, oder eher lusting, dass ich über kopfhörer sound bekommen
<D-F3NS> -n
<voodoopapst> oO
<D-F3NS> er kann also irgendwie die internen boxen nicht ansprechen
<D-F3NS> muss mal eben wech, falls noch jmd nen lösungsansatz einfallen sollte, würde mich freuen
<D-F3NS> brb
<voodoopapst> ich schau grad mal^
<Cyber1005> huhu, weiß zwar nicht ob es hier hin passt aber der UU SErver spinnt wieder
<jwi> D-F3NS: oder die boxen werden nicht angesteuert, weil er die ganze zeit denkt die kopfhörer wären eingesteckt :)
<jwi> D-F3NS: du kannst spaßeshalber mal schauen, ob sich der output von alsa-info.sh unterscheidet (1x nach frischem hochfahren und 1x nach reboot aus windows), siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<voodoopapst> D-F3NS: vielleicht hilft dir dieser link hier weiter *schulterzuck* http://www.linux-forum.de/gel-st-sound-nur-aus-kopfh-rer-2005690.html
<D-F3NS> jwi, wäre scho funny, vorallem da ich ja im win keine kopfhörer drin hatte. sie gerade nur zum testen angeschlossen hab
<D-F3NS> werds mal so teste gleich und mir mal die beiden links von euch zu gemüte führen
<D-F3NS> +n
<voodoopapst> viel erfolg :)
<D-F3NS> :)
<voodoopapst> hab mein problem mit dem mikro heute auch in den griff bekommen :)
<D-F3NS> hab ich hier noch nicht tested ob nen mic funzt.
<voodoopapst> sag mal, dein name sieht aus, als wärste nen amteurfunker :)
<voodoopapst> oder pilot^^
<D-F3NS> wollte auch mal schauen wie ich die interne cam zum laufen bekomme, bzw mit welchem prog ich sie ansprechen kann
<voodoopapst> hm, also bei mir lief die cam von anfang an
<D-F3NS> meiner? ist eher ne anlehnung an nen film namens "Falling Down" steht auf dem kennzeichen des autos des protagonisten 
<voodoopapst> aha^^
<D-F3NS> womit haste die cam tested?
<voodoopapst> skype
<Robert_Zenz> D-F3NS, kannst ach Cheese nehmen.
<voodoopapst> da is mir auch das mikro problem begegnet
<voodoopapst> so, ich geh mir erstmal eine rauchen
<D-F3NS> ach skype.. bin ich kein freund von :p
<D-F3NS> aber das offtopic... ;)
<voodooonkel> Und wärebd ich rauche, bin ich ma mit meinem androiden da :)
<Wedelwolf> was fuer einer?
<voodooonkel> Desire
<voodooonkel> Von htc
<sdx23> voodooonkel: Für dergleichen bitte denn den Offtopic-Channel nutzen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke.
<Wedelwolf> das weiss ich :>
<voodooonkel> Ok, also ab in den offtopic^^
<D-F3NS> Robert_Zenz, thx für den tipp mit cheese, funzt wunderbar
<voodooonkel> D-F3NS: schon weiter gekommen mit deinem prob?
<D-F3NS> nope, der link vor dir bezog sich leider darauf, dass der erstellernicht gesehen hatte, dass die karte muted war. ist heir alerdings nicht der fall
<voodooonkel> Hm ok
<D-F3NS> so, mal die kiste ausmachen und dann mal gucken ob sich was unterscheidet 
<voodooonkel> Bis gleich
<hape01> squery
<hape01> squery alis list *haskell*
<Robert_Zenz> hape01, Gesundheit
<hape01> Robert_Ze: Danke, sorry 
<D-F3NS> re. so soud funzt wieder(wie erwartet) habs auch mal mit dem script versucht und bin die logs durchgegangen. beide logs stimmen überein @jwi
<D-F3NS> +n
<Robert_Zenz> D-F3NS, ich kann mich an Netzwerkkarten erinnern welche eine gesonderte Initialisierung durch die Treiber benötigt haben (welche in dem Fall nur die Windows-Treiber konnten).
<Robert_Zenz> D-F3NS, vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem?
<D-F3NS> Robert_Zenz, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. weil wenn ich das netbook ausschalte+ einschalte und direkt ubuntu boote, habe ich sound über die boxen des netbooks
<D-F3NS> alles in allem auf jeden fall ein merkwürdiges prob
<D-F3NS> werde evtl mal asus kontaktieren und da fragen
<jwi> D-F3NS: vorher vllt erst mal einen bug auf launchpad aufmachen, alles was du bisher gelernt hast reinpacken (sound tut prinzipiell, nur über die boxen nicht etc) und schauen ob dort jemand ne idee hat.
<D-F3NS> launchpad?
<jwi> ,launchpad? D-F3NS
<shetlandpony> D-F3NS, launchpad ist da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad
<D-F3NS> jwi, danke. werds mir für morgen mal vornehmen. 
<CalebRip> Moin
<CalebRip> Ich habe Ubuntu 11.04 gerade frisch installiert. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem beim installieren von simple-ccsm. Hier die aptitude meldung: http://pastebin.com/da79LrJg
<CalebRip> Weiß jmd. woran es liegen könnte? Ich habe bereits dpkg --configure -a ausgeführt und auch ein safe-upgrade durchlaufen lassen.
<szal> svnissen_: bist bald feddisch? ;)
<HPK1> Hallo. Habe das Problem das Ubuntu 10.04 (Notebook über WLAN) z.B. bei der Aktualisierung die komplette Download-Bandbreite "frißt" und mein WLAN Radio ausfällt. Kann man die DL Bandbreite begrenzen? 
<HPK1> Es geht auch im Ubuntu wenig neben der Aktualisierung
<HPK1> Hab nur n 1000er DSL
<HPK1> Traffic Shape?
<sdx23> Wenn du das kannst, sicher. Wesentlich einfacher wäre eine Begrenzung mittels des genutzten Download-Programms.
<HPK1> Das sind Systemdownloads von Unbuntu..... Wie soll ich die begrenzen?
<HPK1> Im Browser ist das kein Thema, mir gehts um die Systemdownloads wie Ubuntu Software Center und Aktualisierung
<bekks> Die werden mit zB wget heruntergeladen - und das kann man konfigurieren. Deinem Browser hingegen kannst Du das idR nicht beibringen.
<HPK1> bekks? wie konfiguriere ich wget?
<bekks> Mittels der Datei /etc/wgetrc
<sdx23> wobei apt selbst ebenfalls limitiert werden kann, kurzes Suchen ergibt: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-02/msg01872.html
<HPK1> bekks? Da ist nur Text drin mit # davor......Das ist nur Beschreibung oder?
<bekks> HPK1: Lies den Text doch einfach...
<HPK1> bekks: Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, muß ich "quota=inf" ändern richtig? (Und die "#" wegnehmen)?
<bekks> HPK1: Lies mal, was sdx23 Dir geschrieben hat.
<ArtNo> könnt mir eben einer von euch den link auf die anleitung zu TOR auf Ubuntu geben bitte?
<Robert_Zenz> ,tor? ArtNo 
<shetlandpony> ArtNo, Tor ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ArtNo> Danke Robert_Zenz 
<Robert_Zenz> ,query?
<shetlandpony> Als "Query" wird der direkte Dialog mit einem Nutzer ausserhalb eines Channel bezeichnet. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass ungefragte Querys von vielen Leuten als unhoeflich angesehen werden. Weiterhin sollte kein Support im Query stattfinden, sondern in dem dafuer vorgesehenen Channel, da hier auch andere Leute sich beteiligen koennen.
<ArtNo> wie heißt der nickname von 10.04 (vergessen ob Koalalumpi, Maverick oder so)?
<ArtNo> ich würde gerne verstehen ob die Packetquelle deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main für 10.04 richtig ist
<hape01> Lucid Lynx
<ArtNo> danke hape01 
<hape01> Die Tastenkombination Mod4-W  (ist Windows-Taste-Links + W)  ist ja voll praktisch, warum sagt mir das keiner ;-)
<HPK1> sdx23: Also datei "76download" anlegen in dem genannten Verzeichnis ja? 
<ArtNo> die paketquellen kann ich in der Liste eintragen (weiß nicht mehr wie sie heißt) oder bequemer per Menü. Wo ist der Menüpunkt bitte?
<ArtNo> habs
<ArtNo> so, ich die pakete sind eh schon installiert. Mein lächerliches problem ist wohl, dass ich den Knopf (button) nicht mehr habe. wie kriege ich den wieder angezeigt?
<ArtNo> ist gelöst, danke
<Aison> was ist der einfachste weg, ubuntu auf ne neue platte zu kopieren? ich denke ich boote mit der livecd, richte die neue platte ein und mache ein rsync von der alten darauf.
<Aison> irgendwie muss ich dann noch grub installieren....
<bekks> Ja, musst Du. Mittels - trommelwirbel - grub-install :)
<bekks> Moin Aison ;)
<szal> und die fstab ändern wg. UUID
<bekks> Wieso das?
<szal> weil die Partitionen da i. d. R. mit der UUID referenziert werden & die neue Platte ne andere haben wird als die alte
<koegs> mit dd wärs am einachsten, da brauchste auch nicht die fstab anpassen
<koegs> *einfachsten
<Aison> ja, das mit der UUID und fstab ist mir klar
<Aison> also mit gentoo wüsst ich ja genau wie ;) mit ubuntu ist das bei mir immer so ne sache ^^
<bekks> grub-install ...
<bekks> Geht unter gentoo übrigens auch so - oder halt manuell über die grub shell.
<bekks> Kennste doch :=)
<Aison> ja
<Aison> zum glück dauert es nicht eine halbe stunde, bis die livecd gebootet ist mit dem modernen cdrom meiner freundin...
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-25
<KanocX> hey, welche SSD mit 64GB würdet ihr eher empfehlen? Die S599 von ADATA oder die 470 Series von Samsung?
<KanocX> oder eine ganz andere?
<szal> dem Vernehmen nach gibts nur eine wirklich gescheite Marke für SSD: Intel
<KanocX> ja, aber net dem preis nach :D
 * szal wartet mit SSD noch 5 Jahre..  wenn net TEOTWAWKI dazwischen kommt ;)
<sonotos> KanocX: Intel oder ozc
<szal> OCZ, meinste wohl ;)
<szal> soll im Vergleich aber auch deutlich abfallen; ich hab mal beiläufig was von deutlich höherer Fehlerrate mitgekriegt
<sonotos> marginaler unterschied ;-)
<sonotos> hm hab ne intel und ne OCZ eingebaut
<sonotos> die OCZ is schneller, allerdings auch ein neueres modell
<sonotos> die intel hab ich schon seit nem jahr
<sonotos> ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht, ich würde an deiner stelle nicht so lange warten wollen
<sonotos> je nachdem was du mit deiner kiste so machst
<szal> bislang reichen mir meine herkömmlichen Festplatten..  1 SATA, 2 IDE
<sonotos> zufällig mal mit nem os gearbeitet das auf ner ssd installiert war? gg
<szal> noe..  will ich auch tunlichst lassen, solang ich mir keine SSD leisten kann ;)
<sonotos> szal: vernünftige einstellung
<szal> dieses Frühjahr ging schon bisschen Geld für neue Hardware drauf, weil mein altes Mobo den Geist aufgab
<sonotos> noch schüler?
<szal> Hartz IV
<sonotos> hartz 4 trotz linux kentnisse?
<sonotos> kenntnisse
<szal> "Linux-Kenntnisse" is wohl bisschen zu viel gesagt; für n Sysadmin wirds net reichen
<szal> auch wenn ich seit 6 Jahren privat fast nur Linux nutze
<sonotos> nun der markt sucht nach verrückten die sowas zum spaß machen
<szal> dafür fehlen mir insbesondere Spezialkenntnisse mit Netzwerken und Datenbanken
<sonotos> hm joa, über nacht kommt das leider nicht, und schulungen kannste auch ein halbes haus für opfern bis du alle zertifikate hast
<szal> jo
<uwe> moin zussammen
<bullgard4> Ich habe einen stale symlink /etc//blkid.tab, der auf /dev/.blkid.tab zeigt. Ist das schlimm? 
<C_A_M> moin
<bullgard4> Wo speichert logrotate die Information, auf welche Weise Logs für X.org in Natty angelegt werden? 'man logrotate': "logrotate reads everything about log files it should be handling from the series of configuration files specified on the command line." Wie kann ich die »series of configuration files« bestimmen, die natty benutzt hat?
<eminor> moin
<chriss1> Moin
<chriss1> wenn Updates vorliegen, krieg ich von ubuntu 11.04 keine Benachrichtigung
<chriss1> weiss jemand was dazu? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/keine-update-benachrichtigung-im-panel/
<ZeroMC> hm
<ZeroMC> ungeduldig
<stefan_> Morgen: Kann ich nach meiner Installation mit Konfiguration etc mein gesamtes Protokoll einsteigerfreundlich exportieren, um es bei späteren Problemen begutachten zu können?
<stefan_> Und wenn ich in Synaptic etwas "nur runterlade", will er das dann immer wieder installieren, oder kann ich solche Vormerkungen aufheben, wenn ich Synaptic das nächste mal ausführe?
<bekks> Kannst Du, ja.
<stefan_> Oh, schön
<stefan_> Danke
<stefan_> bekks, Deine Antwort bezog sich auf Frage zwei, richtig?
<bekks> Du hast nur eine gestellt ;)
<stefan_> Sind hier gerade bots am Werk? Plötzlich viele private bereiche etc. Merkwürdig...
<stefan_> Naja, ich meine, einmal Systemprotokolle und einmal Synaptic
<bekks> stefan_: 1. Nein, 2. Ja. - Nun sind beide Fragen beantwortet :)
<stefan_> bekks: Und wie kann ich es nicht einsteigerfreundlich exportieren oder geht das auch nicht?
<bekks> stefan_: "1. Nein" :)
<stefan_> (Ich habe hier jetzt ca. 50 private Gespräche offen. Will mich jemand angreifen, oder was soll das?)
<stefan_> bekks: Ich habe die Frage ja auch umformuliert: Jetzt darf es auch nicht einsteigerfreundlich sein.
<bekks> stefan_: Die Logs findest Du alle unter /var/log/ - die kann man einfach wegkopieren.
<stefan_> bekks: Danke. Und die lassen sich dann später auch wieder leicht öffnen oder?
<bekks> Mit jedem beliebigen Texteditor.
<stefan_> Danke
<stefan_> Sind bei Dir auch eben 50 Dialoge aufgetaucht?
<stefan_> Hier im XChat
<stefan_> Dabei muss ich um Rücksicht bitten. Gestern habe ich IRC das erste mal benutzt. Und mir wurde hier zu XChat statt XChat Gnome geraten. Ich hatte mich nur mit freenode angemeldet, wollte keine Channelliste sehen und mich nur mit ubuntu-de verbinden. Jetzt ist z.B. adamr2 links rot, cb15 bis ustreamer-irgendwas. Sind das alles Channel von freenode?
<bullgard4> stefan_: "adamr2" ist kein Kanal von freenode.
<stefan_> Hast Du eine Ahnung, was/wer das ist?
<bullgard4> Nein. Deine Beschreibung ist ungenau. Ich benutze nicht den IRC-Client XChat.
<stefan_> Wenn ich links oben freenode aufklappe, dann geht #ubuntu-de auf und darunter eine lange Liste mit diesen ganzen Namen.
<stefan_> zu adamr2 steht da z.B. ~jordfan2@74.63.222.9
<stefan_> und bei freenode steht zu meinem Verhalten gegenüber adamr2 z.B. * End of /MOTD command.
<stefan_> * stefan_ setzt Modus +i stefan_
<stefan_> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<stefan_> * [adamr2] (~luis2@74.63.222.9): cypvw
<stefan_> * [adamr2] zelazny.freenode.net :Corvallis, OR, USA
<stefan_> * [adamr2] untätig 00:00:07, Online seit: Sat Jun 25 10:06:57
<stefan_> * [adamr2] Ende der WHOIS-Liste.
<stefan_> * [adamr2] (~luis2@74.63.222.9): cypvw
<stefan_> * [adamr2] zelazny.freenode.net :Corvallis, OR, USA
<stefan_> * [adamr2] untätig 00:00:02, Online seit: Sat Jun 25 10:06:57
<stefan_> * [adamr2] Ende der WHOIS-Liste.
<stefan_> * adamr2 :No such server
<stefan_> * adamr2 :No such nick/channel
<stefan_> Oh, Tut mir leid
<stefan_> Das wurde zu lang. Ich hätte es auf ubuntuusers pasten sollen
<bullgard4> stefan_: Bei mit sind um 10.17 Uhr plötzlich 22 private Mitteilungen aufgetaucht. 'Die hat mir ein Bösewicht beschert. Vielleicht bist Du Opfer eines ähnlichen Angriffs geworden.
<stefan_> Ah Danke
<stefan_> Ist das irgendwie schlimm?
<stefan_> Oder wie sollte ich reagieren?
<stefan_> [paste:401012:freenode Protokoll]
<bullgard4> stefan_:  Es stört, weil ich diese 22 Kanäle einzeln löchen muß in meinem Client.
<stefan_> Machen das Scherzkekse oft hier?
<CalebRip> Moin
<gnudot> stefan_: hast Du dir mal im wiki die Seiten zu irc/xchat angesehen?
<stefan_> Ja schon
 * gnudot hat jetzt auch erwischt, 16 Fenster mit spam
<stefan_> Hat da ein Dullie heute Zeit für oder was soll sowas.
<bullgard4> stefan_:  Diese Art Angriff auf desen IRC-Kanal erlebe ich heute das erste Mal. Wenn Du dieselbe Art Angriff erlebt hast wie ich, dann solltest Du das melden im Kanal #freenode.
<CalebRip> Ich habe einen alten Home-Ordner von dem ich einige configs übernehmen will. u.a. auch einen fertig eingestellten evolution. .evolution, .gnome2/accels/evolution und .gconf/apps/evolution habe ich bereits überspielt.
<stefan_> bullgard4 siehst Du in den privaten Nachrichten auch solche Einträge: <geeklover> irc.mcintec.net #mcintec
<stefan_> <geeklover> irc.mcintec.net #mcintec
<stefan_> <geeklover> irc.mcintec.net #mcintec
<bullgard4> stefan_: Ja.
<stefan_> Dann ist das wohl das gleiche
<gnudot> Das ist irgendein Bot, bei mir war ruhe bis ich was geschrieben hatte. Dann fing das los. 
<stefan_> Und es kommt immer wieder :D
<CalebRip> Es scheint aber noch etwas zu fehlen, Evolution verlangt immer noch, dass ich ihn configurieren. Weiß jmd. was noch fehlt?
<bekks> ,nopaste? stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> stefan_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bullgard4> stefan_: Das ist programmiert worden von einem böswilligen Geistekranken. Bitte melde das in #freenode. Und bitte erwähne das hier nicht mehr in diesem Kanal. Der Urheber liest hier wahrscheinlich mit und zieht seine Wollust aus Deinen Reaktionshandlungen.
<x2o> hi, ich brauch kurz einen tipp, ich folge der anleitung: ubuntu umziehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu_umziehen, allerdings habe ich nicht das komplette home verzeichnis kopiert sondern nur den inhalt eines users und habe dann den ordner des users neu erstellt, welchen befehl muss ich ausführen damit ich die richtigen dateirecht für diesen ordner weitergebe?
<x2o> das habe ich so gemacht weil die ordner musik und video nicht auf die ssd passen...
<bullgard4> x2o: Welchen Befehl hast Du eingegeben?
<x2o> den rsynch befehl auf der seite moment
<x2o> sudo rsync --stats --progress --numeric-ids -aAhHSP  /mnt/alt/peter /mnt/neu/ 
<x2o> und dann habe ich, mkdir peter gemacht und alle sachen da reingeschoben
<x2o> jetzt muss ich dem ordner die richtigen attribute geben, wie mach ich das?
<x2o> in der anleitung macht man das ohne peter
<bullgard4> Einem Ordner gibt man Attribute mittels des Kommandos chmod.
<x2o> ich hab /home/peter/musik nach /home/musik kopiert weil die nicht auf die ssd sollen
<bekks> Ja, man ,acht das als der User, der das Zeug da reinkopiert hat.
<bekks> man chown
<x2o> welche muss ich ihm denn jetzt geben?
<x2o> nur besitzer ändern?
<bekks> Ja.
<x2o> ah ok, das kann ich sogar
<x2o> wirklich nur den besitzer?
<x2o> geilo
<x2o> ich dacht dass das jetzt voll kompliziert wird
<x2o> aber dann muss ich ja chown benutzen bekks?
<envy> ich habe bereits ubuntu auf einer SSD installiert, nun möchte ich windows 7 auf einer anderen ssd installieren, reicht es nun die neue ssd einzubauen darauf windows zu installieren und nachträglich linux wieder starten und update-grub ausführen?
<envy> also dualboot mit 2 systemen auf 2 festplatten
<envy> sollte den grub ja auf der ersten festplatte somit nicht killen liege ich da richitg?
<bekks> Windows 7 installiert seinen Bootloader auf die erste Platte im System, egal auf welcher Du Windows installiert hast.
<envy> d.h während der installation die ubuntu festplatte rausnehmen, oder wie würdest du vorgehen?
<bekks> Ganz normal installieren, anschliessend eine LiveCD booten und grub reparieren.
<envy> ok also installiere ich windows normal auf die neue platte, anschliessend live cd starten und sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  ausführen
<bekks> Hast Du eine separate /boot Partition?
<envy> nope
<Taunix> hö?
<x2o> bekks, ist das dann so richtig? ubuntu:/mnt/neu$ sudo chown 1000 ./peter/
<x2o> nautilus hat mir 1000 als besitzer in /mnt/alt angezeigt
<deem> x2o: du musst schauen welche uid dein benutzer hat
<envy> bekks: ich habe gerade keine cd's und usb sticks bereit, wäre es auch möglich die ubuntu festplatte herauszunehmen, windows auf der neuen ssd installierne und die ubuntu festplatte wieder einzulegen und anschliessen über das bios von der ubuntu ssd booten und dort über die konsole den grub upzudaten
<bekks> x2o: chown -R peter:peter /home/peter/
<bekks> Ich dachte, dz könntest das? ;)
<benpu> Hallo, ich hab gerade ein kleines Problem mit meinem Bluetooth. Ich hab ein Ideapad s205 mit Natty am laufen. Das Problem tauchte ohne einen besonderen Zusammenhang auf. Seit einiger Zeit lässt sich das Bletooth nicht mehr aktivieren. Nach dem Start steht es auf "soft blocked: yes". Ein "rfkill unbock" brachte keinen Erfolg. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<szal> benpu: vllt mal den Bock rausschmeißen & 'rfkill unblock' schreiben? ;)
<benpu> szal: haste recht... ich meinte natürlich "unblock" :-)
<szal> ansonsten hier leider keine blauen Zähne :(
<benpu> Im Panel steht auch da, dass es eingeschaltet ist, mir wird sogar wieder angeboten es auszuschalten. Es fehlen aber die Einträge zu "Datei senden" und sonstiges...
<Gulaschkanone> moin. Ich habe mir einen lokalen Squid eingerichtet (Caching und Filter). Wenn ich im Firefox diesen nun eintrage (localhost:3128), erhalte ich nur noch "Verbindung zu XYZ kann nicht aufgebaut werden".
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn ich http://localhost:3128 aufrufe, erhalte ich folgendes: http://pastebin.com/b2TBAHuJ
<neandr>  Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ unterstützt nur Text, wo kann ich PNG/JPG files speichern, um sie in Foren zu referenzieren?
<Gulaschkanone> neandr, z.B. http://imgur.com
<ppq> neandr, oder imageshack.us. oder, wenn dich eine registrierung nicht stört, ubuntupics.de
<ppq> abload nutzen auch viele
<neandr> Danke, versuch's mal ;)
<tobago> auf meiner frisch installierten maschine gibts keine www-data gruppe. is das normal?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja
<Gulaschkanone> Kommt erst mir apache
<Gulaschkanone> *mit
<apollo13> kommt erst mit $webserver
<nighty2k> morgen zusammen, hab grade ein problem mit meinem mdadm raid 5 aus drei platten, welches mir total abgeraucht ist, nach einem boot freeze musste ich leider ein hard power off durchführen, beim nächsten boot gabs auch direkt drei mails, in der ersten, das es einen defekt gibt, in der zweiten zusätzlich, das sdd1, als quelle ausgemacht werdfen konnte in der dritten wars dann sdc1, momentan zeigt proc/mdstat alle drei laufwerke mi
<nighty2k> jemand ne idee was ich jetzt noch tun kann
<DeannaT2> kaffee trinken?
<sash_> nighty2k: Als allererstes würd ich von jeder Platte ein Image ziehen
<sash_> ,512? nighty2k 
<shetlandpony> nighty2k: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<nighty2k> sash_ hab leider keine drei 2TB platten mehr über ^^, was war denn der letzte teil der ankam?
<sash_> ritten wars dann sdc1, momentan zeigt proc/mdstat alle drei laufwerke mi
<nighty2k> alle drei laufwerke mit einem (S) an und mdadm --detail das das laufwerk nicht gestartet ist
<sash_> nighty2k: Und auf den Dingern sind noch Daten? Oder hast du n Backup?
<PBeck> hi
<nighty2k> auf den dingern sind meine gesammt´lten lebenswerken
<nighty2k> okay was wirklich wichtig ist, davon gibts nen bavckup
<sash_> Das ist ja schonmal n guter Anfang
<nighty2k> trtozdem wäre es schön wenn ichs irgendwie gerettet bekomme
<sash_> Dann fang ich mal an, dein Problem zu lesen
<sash_> sda ist Systemplatte auerhalb des Raids?
<sash_> und bcd sind Raid-Platten?
<nighty2k> sysplatte ist auserhalb, ja... bcd?
<sash_> sdb, sdc, sdd
<nighty2k> jau, b1, c1, d1
<sash_> k
<sash_> Ausgabe von: 'cat /sys/block/md1/md/array_state '
<nighty2k> clear, wobei das md0 von mir sicherheitshalber mal manuell gestoppt wurde
<sash_> "clean" meinst du, oder?
<nighty2k> noep er schreibt clear
<sash_> ok
<sash_> Hmm, ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, zusätzlich mit LVM, das ließ sich recht leicht lösen, aber ich hab die ganzen Befehle nicht hier.
<sash_> Und auch nicht im Kopf
<sash_> Kannst du mal die Mails pasten, bitte?
<nighty2k> ah sorry garnicht gelesen, mhm das wird schwer, an die mail komm ich nur über mein ipad dran, wobei mom
<sash_> Hmm... 2 defekte Platten wäre natürlich recht übel. Vor allem ohne neue, zum Daten kopieren. Aber wieso ist die Ausgabe von array_state denn dann positiv?
<nighty2k> Mail 1:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/632337/
<sash_> Was liegt noch alles in /sys/block/md1/md bzw. analog irgen einem anderen passenden Verzeichnis?
<sash_> und noch aktuelle Ausgabe von /proc/mdstat
<nighty2k> Mail 2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632338/
<nighty2k> also im verzeichnis in meinem fall md0
<nighty2k> array_size chunk_size layout  metadata_version raid_disks resync_start array_state component_size level new_dev reshape_position safe_mode_delay
<nighty2k> proc mdstat ist leer, da array gestoppt
<sash_> Ah, ok
<sash_> Also: Generell ist angeblich eine der drei Platten defekt, richtig?
<nighty2k> würde nichtma sagen defekt, würde sagen async, da ausm tritt gekommen
<nighty2k> der vollständigkeit halber die dritte mail http://paste.ubuntu.com/632341/
<sash_> Ja, sowas halt.
<sash_> defekt/ausgefallen/bla
<nighty2k> ja
<sash_> ui
<nighty2k> und eine idee was man noch versuchen könnte<ß
<sash_> Ich glaube, so hab ich das gemacht: http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Software-RAID-HOWTO-10.html 10.2 "Der sichere Weg"
<sash_> Aber ich hatte alles gespiegelt
<sash_> Also, nach dem Ausfall zweier Platten Images aller Platten angelegt
<nighty2k> wie gesagt hab leider keine 3 platten a 2tb zur verfügung
<nighty2k> gibts ne möglichkeit sich die superblöcke anzeigen zu lassen?
<nighty2k> okay dummerweise gerade nen force befehl ausgeführt, jetzt macht er nen resync, entweder mit datenmüll am ende, oder es geht gut
<nighty2k> :-D
<sash_> Ok.
<sash_> Schön zuende laufen lassen
<sash_> Wär nett, wenn du mir anschließend mit nem hilight den force-Befehl und die anschließende Ausgabe von /proc/mdstat in nem paste zukommen lassen könntest
<nighty2k> kann ichs dir auch sofort zukommen lassen?
<sash_> Ist ja noch nicht fertig :D
<sash_> Wenns alles kaputt macht... :D
<nighty2k> wie hoch sind die chancen, wenn  ich jetzt shvon auf die daten zugreifen kann
<nighty2k> kann die nachm resync noch stimmen?
<sash_> Ich würd da jetzt garnix machen
<nighty2k> ich mein der berechnet doch die fehlenden daten live<ß
<sash_> Aber der resync sollte ja recht schnell gehen
<nighty2k> sorry für die ganzen tippfehler, hab hier nur das scheiß netbook meiner freundin
<x1o> hey kann mir jemand sagen ob dieses bootchart in ordnung ist? es kommt mir ziemlich schlecht vor. 
<x1o> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/peterlaptopnatty2011062.png/
<sash_> Ist nicht schlimm
<x1o> ist eine frische ssd
<nighty2k> 1%  500min verbleibend
<sash_> imageshack ist ja so ein crap...
<x1o> mittlerweil ist imageshack echt kacke geworden
<x1o> das problem ist, dass es mir immer als erstes einfällt.....
<sash_> Weil man da 100 Seiten im Noscript zulassen muss. Kannstes mal nach abload.de schieben?
<x1o> mom
<sash_> nighty2k: Gut, sag schon mal, welchen Befehl du auf das Array losgelassen hast
<nighty2k> mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 DIE_DREI_PLATTEN --force
<sash_> k
<ppq> x1o, ~25 sekunden bootzeit sind für ein nicht weiter optimiertes ubuntu + ssd nicht unbedingt schlecht
<nighty2k> seltsamerweise, hat er es gestern nicht gemacht
<sash_> Das macht Sinn.
<nighty2k> hatte es gestern auch ma nur mit zwei platten versucht, um nen rebuild der dritten platte zu erzwingen
<sash_> nighty2k: Was war die Ausgabe ohne --force?
<ppq> x1o, mit ein paar anpassungen kriegt man sicher auch 15 sekunden hin, aber das ist eigentlich den arbeitsaufwand nicht wert
<x1o> ppq, wie kommst du auf 25 sekunden? da steht doch 57Ö?
<x1o> 57?
<ppq> x1o, bei 25 wird doch der ganze gnome krams schon gestartet..?
<nighty2k> das er nur ein device hätte und das nicht genügen würde
<x1o> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=peter-laptop-natty-201yuoc.png
<x1o> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=peter-laptop-natty-201onvm.png
<x1o> das eine ist von mittwoch und das andere von heute
<x1o> allerdings ist das von heute mit automatischem login
<Gomaaz> wusste gar nicht dass man nen bootvorgang so akribisch analysieren kann ^^
<szal> x1o: Direktlink zum Bild bevorzugt (2. Zeile neben dem Thumbnail)
<x1o> okäse
<x1o> doof ich hatte eigentlich gewettet, dass ich das schneller kann, jetzt hab ich nen sixpack verwettet
<szal> tja ^^
<x1o> ich hab ja schon kerneloptionen angepasst
<x1o> und fstab
<x1o> was ist denn zeitgeist?
<sash_> Komischer Kram. Google das mal und lies selber. Ich finds schwer zu erklären
<sash_> x1o: Mach mal Autologin aus, restarte und schau dir das neue bootchart an
<x1o> jo ich hab das gefühl das wird nciht
<sash_> Ich glaube, der hört dann früher auf. Da sind im neuen Bild nämlich zig Sachen, die im Alten nicht sind
<x1o> jop
<x1o> dann muss man ja das readahead resetten
<sash_> Aller Kram, der weit nach dem Booten gestartet wird.
<x1o> ich glaube, dass sich da einiges an müll angesammelt hat
<szal> à propos bootchart: ich glaube mal läuten gehört zu haben, dass das bei *buntu by default installiert sei
<x1o> ne ich habs installiert
<nighty2k> so sash_ muss mich ma um meine freundin kümmern xD egtl ist diese we freundinen we, gab schon ärger genug, dass ich jetzt seit zwei stunden vor der kiste saß :-P
<nighty2k> melde mich am montag und sag bescheid wies ausging :-) danke dir
<Gomaaz> kauf ihr schuhe dann ahste nen monat ruhe
<nighty2k> is ne anspruchsvolle, die braucht täglich vollbeschäftigung
<nighty2k> xD
<Gomaaz> üää...
<Gomaaz> ^^
<alxxor> moin
<x1o> sash_, 16 sekunden
<stephan> Hallo
<stephan> Welches Ubuntu sollte ich installieren , wenn ich einem AMD Ahtlon x2 64 habe ?
<stephan> 64 oder einen 32 bit ?
<x1o> habe mein ubuntu umgezogen
<x1o> und dabei sind komischerweise ein paar sachen verloren gegangen
<x1o> vielleicht muss ich es nochmal kopieren...
<x1o> die autovervollständigung funktioniert im terminal oft nicht
<Wedelwolf> die spinnt aber bei mir auch... 
<Wedelwolf> z.b. mplayer home/user/Downloads/blabla.kdkd.xyz2000/selberordner nochmal 
<Wedelwolf> den letzten ordner kann ich nicht mehr tabben
<uwe> Hallo zusammen
<uwe> ich versuche geraden nen Treiber für meine DVB-S Karte zu kompilieren und installieren
<uwe> beim make all bekomme ich die Warnugn angezeigt dass ich nicht die  " full kernel sources installed" habe
<uwe> wie kann ich die nachträglich installieren? Ich arbeite mit Ubuntustudio 10.10
<ppq> uwe: v4l-dvb? da brauchst du nicht die ganzen kernel sourcen
<ppq> uwe: btw, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb schon gelesen? das muss nur im ausnahmefall selbst gebaut werden
<uwe> hm das sagt das Installationscript aber...
<uwe> ppq ja das habe ich schon gemacht und befolgt...
<uwe> aber irgendwie werden die Treiber nicht geladen
<bekks> "irgendwie"? Was passiert denn bei einem "modeprobe modulname"?
<uwe> also nach dem befolgen des obigen link bekomme ich beim überprüfen die folgende ausgage mit 
<uwe> uwe@ubuntustudio:~$ dmesg | grep -i dvb
<uwe> [   12.219672] 	7023c7dbc3944f42aa1d6910a6098c5f9e23d3f1 [media] DVB: dvb-net, make the kconfig text helpful
<uwe> [   12.219673] 	1681540175bd0a263e122d20ffe8ca8ede339537 [media] dvb: remove unnecessary code
<uwe> [   12.219674] 	e41840c8278677888b46653743e8316c5294d8cc [media] dvb-usb/technisat-usb2: don't use flush_scheduled_work()
<uwe> [   12.381884] DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)
<uwe> [   12.614999] saa7146: register extension 'budget dvb'.
<bekks> STOP!
<bekks> ,nopaste? uwe 
<shetlandpony> uwe: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> DAHIN gehört das.
<bekks> Und ein grep auf dvb in dmesg ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, zumal ich nach etwas anderem gefragt habe.
<uwe> ok den pocoo-link würde ich dann hier rein pasten oder?
<bekks> Genau.
<uwe> mit dem Grep sollte ja die Installation des DVB-Geräts geprüft werden oder?
<bekks> Nö, das zeigt nur alles an, was "dvb" enthält.
<bekks> Aber eben nicht, was modprobe sagt.
<bekks> Dan kann durchaus auch was ohne dvb stehen.
<uwe> also die Module die für die Karte gebruacht werden sind wohl stv0299 und budget
<uwe> da sagt modprobe gar nix also es kommt keine Rückmeldung
<bekks> modprobe sagt dazu auch nichts - mit dmesg siehst du, was es getan hat. Wenn die Module aber schon vorher geladen waren, macht modprobe auch nichts.
<bekks> Entlade die Module, und lade sie dann mit modprobe erneut.
<uwe> ja also die beiden Module werden beim Systemstart geladen
<bekks> Also werden sie geladen :)
<uwe> genau
<bullgard4> Wenn ich im Nautilus klicke auf  /media/WD1.5_1/AudiobooksWD/Mark Twain/Tom Sawyer 01-02.mp3 > Öffnen mit > Banshee Media Player, spielt Banshee 2.0.0 diese Datei ab. In Banshee > (linker Fensterausschnitt) klicke ich auf Hörbücher. Im mittleren Fensterausschnitt sehe ich dann ein Bild eines Buches mit der Unterschrift: "Tom Swyer: Mark Twain: FreeClassicAudioBooks.com." Warum ist darunter...
<bullgard4> ...die Schaltfläche "Wiedergabe fortsetzen: Tom Sawyer 09-10 (0:18) ausgegraut? Der rechte Fensterausschnitt zeigt den "Tom Sawyer 01-02: 26:30" markiert. Warum spielt Banshee diese Datei nicht ab, wenn ich daruf klicke?
<apricot1> hi ich such verzweifelt eine Textfragment  in einer joomla Installation. Eingabe: find ./ -name * -exec grep -i 'vmarquee' '{}' ';' gibt Fehler ich soll den Pfad eingeben. 
<bekks> apricot1: Das ./ kannst du auch als . schreiben.
<apricot1> ok
<bekks> Und was soll das ';' am Ende?
<apricot1> Fehler bleibt
<bekks>  \;
<apricot1> Fehler bleibt
<bekks> Und können wir bitte mal den kompletten BEfehl und die komplette Fehlermeldung in einem nopaste bekommen? Was für ein Ubuntu ist das?
<DerMich0r> moinmoin
<DerMich0r> ich habe folgendes problem: ich habe auf einem headless Ubuntu-1104-natty-32-minimal den transmission daemon installiert und wie im wiki beschrieben die datei /config/transmission-daemon/settings.json im homeverzeichniss erstellt und angepasst
<DerMich0r> aber der daemon startet immer nur mit "standardeinstellungen"
<bekks> DerMich0r: Der Pfad "/config" existoert nicht in einem Ubuntu.
<DerMich0r> oh
<DerMich0r> kann das sein das es dann im wiki falsch steht?
<bekks> Du hast die Datei in einem Userhome erstellt - der Daemon kümmert sich nicht darum, solange Du das Ding nicht auch als User startest.
<DerMich0r> ja, ich starte ihn ja auch als user
<bekks> Nein, aber man muss darauf achten, wer den Daemon startet.
<DerMich0r> der komplette pfad ist dann /home/micha/config/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<DerMich0r> und als dieser user starte ich auch den daemon
<dreamon> Hab ne Kiste mit jaunty .. will die auf lucid upgraden.. er motzt das ein upgrade nicht unterstütz wird.. wie kann ich den überreden?
<bekks> dreamon: Gar nicht. Erst auf 9.10 updaten, dann auf 10.04. Aber 9.10 ist nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> dreamon: Neu installieren, und in Zukunft nur die LTS nehmen, wenn Du so lange keine Updates fährst.
<dreamon> Er schlägt mir vor auf 10.04.2 zu upgraden.. aber dann läßt erm ich doch nicht
<dreamon> 2Jahre.. ist das lang.. ?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Zu lange für eine nicht-LTS-Version.
<dreamon> hmm.. Kiste war 2Jahre rumgelegen.. 
<bekks> dreamon: 9.04 hatte nur bis zum 23.10.2010 Support.
<bekks> Wenn die sowieso rumlag, hat sie keiner vermisst. Installier sie neu.
<dreamon> Aber es gibt glaub noch inoffiziele.. server die man eintragen kann.. 
<bekks> Ja, aber die haben halt auch keinerlei Support ;)
<ppq> bekks: karmic pakete sind noch in den repos, upgrade würde gehen
<dreamon> Wenn ich update-manager starte.. sagt er Systemaktualsierung kann nicht durchgefürht werden.-> an upgrade from jauntiy to lucisd is not supported with this tool..
<bekks> Du musst zuerst auf Karmic gehen - manuell.
<dreamon> Kamic manuell? wie geht sowas
<uwe> bekks: Also die Hardware wird wohl erkannt nur der eigentliche Treiber wird nicht geladen. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419102/
<bekks> dreamon: Mittels der von ppq erwähnten Quellen und "do-release-upgrade" zB
<bekks> uwe: Mit solchen Ausschnitten kann man nicht viel anfangen-
<dreamon> bekks, Leider auch not supported with this tool
<ppq> dreamon: sichern und neu installieren ist schneller, einfacher und sicherer. imho.
<dreamon> ok.
<uwe> bekks: Liege ich falsch mit der Annahme das ich lediglich einen treiber installieren muss? Sorry wenn ich so blöde fragen stelle aber mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie das zusammenspiel mit den Modulen und Treibern an der Stelle funktioniert
<DerMich0r> dreamon upgrades mit solchen weiten sprüngen sind immer sehr schmerzhaft... meistens funktioniert dann $ irgendwas hinterher nicht mehr
<uwe> bis jetzt habe ich alles mit den gefunden Anleitungen immer ans laufen gebracht ;-) Danke der guten Wikis
<DerMich0r> es ist wohl echt das besten wenn du deinen kram auf nen stick speicherst und neu installierst dreamon
<dreamon> DerMich0r, Ja. Ok.. mach ich. Bei meinem Hauptsystem bin ich glaub seit 8.04 dabei.. hab immer upgrade gemacht. Irgendwann muß ich das mal neu aufziehen. Vor dem Tag ist mir heute schon Angst
<DerMich0r> bekks ich hab rausgefunden was es war... die config datei war igendwie kaputt
<bekks> uwe: Treiber sind "Module".
<uwe> ok dann sind die beiden geladenen offensichtlich nich tdie richtigen oder?
<bekks> dreamon: Wieso das? Solange du regelmäßig Updates fährst, ist alles ok - und eine Installation ist in 20 Minuten erledigt.
<bekks> uwe: Du sagtest doch selbst, dass Dir da was fehlt. Ich kenne deine HW nicht, ebensowenig wie deine Ubuntuversion - ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du da wie getan hast, um was auch immer ans Laufen zu bekommen :)
<dreamon> bekks, Eine Installation in 20Minuten.. ? Nicht in meiner Welt. Ich rette /home und wenn ich dann neu installiere.. sind meine ganzen Programme weg, die Installiert hatte.. 
<bekks> dreamon: Paketliste erstellen, nachher wieder einspielen. Da muss man nicht mal hingucken oder dabei sein :)
<bekks> Und ja, das dauert wirklich nicht lange.
<dreamon> Hmm. muß mal ein Backup von der ganzen HDD machen und nochmal probieren.. aber da fehlt dann garantiert irgendwas..
<uwe> bekks: Ich dachte es wäre der Front End Driver: Angeblich sollte die Karte unter linux funktioniere wenn die beiden Module geladen sind
<uwe> tut sie aber nicht und verstehe nicht so richtig was genau fehlt
<bekks> uwe: Da steht doch, dass der fehlt?
<bekks> dreamon: Sowas kann man in einer virtuellen Maschine super testen.
<stefan_> Hallo!
<stefan_> Kann man zeitweise ausschalten, dass logs gelöscht werden?
<uwe> bekks: Ja und genau den versuche ich zu installieren was aber nicht funzt
<uwe> aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin
<uwe> auf jeden Fall schon mal danke!
<bekks> uwe: Wie heisst das Modul, welches Du installieren willst?
<uwe> bekks v4l-dvb von Linux TV.org
<bekks> Daher hast Du die Software - aber wie heißt das Modul, dass Dir noch fehlt? ;)
<uwe> bekks: Wenn ich das wüsste. Ich dachte die beiden geladenen würden reichen
<stefan_> Wie groß sind die logs z.B. einer Woche auf einem Desktop-PC, wenn man damit normal arbeitet?
<bekks> In deinem letzten Paste hast Du doch was von "da fehlt mir noch was" gesagt...
<stefan_> So in der Größenordnung?
<bekks> stefan_: Irgendwo im MB Bereich wahrscheinlich.
<uwe> also mein Verständnis war: die beiden Module werden geladen, aber der genannte Front End Treiber fehlt
<stefan_> bekks: Im Bereich von ca. 1MB oder im Bereich 1MB-999MB?
<uwe> dann habe ich die Softwar von Linux TV org gezogen und versucht den zu installieren
<uwe> das will dann auch nicht klappen, beim make bricht er mit ner Fehlermeldung ab
<bekks> uwe: Wie heisst das genannte Modul? Und wie versuchst Du es zu installieren?
<bekks> Und mit welcher...?
<bekks> uwe: Und nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "uname -a; lsb_release -a"
<envy> wo genau finde ich unter 10.10 die grub menu.lst um paar einträge zu entfernen (auskommentieren)
<uwe> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419120/
<bekks> envy: Da wo sie immer ist :) in /boot/grub ? 
<envy> da habe ich leider keine datei menu.lst 
<envy> nur paar andere
<bekks> uwe: Und was ist mit meinen anderen Fragen?
<bekks> envy: Welchen Grub hast Du denn? 1 oder 2?
<uwe> bekks: Ja moment
<envy> bekks: GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 
<bekks> ,grub2? envy 
<shetlandpony> envy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<uwe> hbekks: ttp://paste.pocoo.org/show/419123/ Das ist die Fehlermeldung beim make
<uwe> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419123/
<jokrebel> envenvdann willst DU Dich hier einlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<szal> envy: da gibts keine menu.lst, da gibts ne grub.cfg, und die sollte man net anfassen; wenns da was zu ändern gibt, macht man das in /etc/default/grub & rennt anschließend 'sudo update-grub'
<bekks> uwe: Die Meldung ist doch sehr klar. Da fehlt eine Datei, die wahrscheinlich aus den Kernel-Headers stammt.
<envy> szal: danke erstmals, in dieser datei kann ich bereits die default zeit vom 10sekunden reduzieren, allerdings fehlen hier alle einträge die man auswählen kann 
<bekks> envy: Weil die auch nicht dort zusammengebaut werden. Lies bitte den Artikel.
<uwe> bekks: Die Kernel Headers sind aber installiert. Ober muss ich mir die Datei irgendwo zusammen suchen?
<bekks> uwe: Du wirst zu 99% das Problem haben, dass die Sources von linuxtv.org viel zu neu für deinen viel zu alten Kernel sind.
<uwe> bekks: Das da eine Datei fehlt habe ich natürlich gesehen. Aber was tun
<uwe> bekks meinst du ich sollte ne ältere Version vom Treiben nehmen?
<bekks> uwe: "Treiber" == "Modul". 
<jokrebel> .oO( eher nen neueren Kernel? )
<bekks> uwe: BEi einer älteren Version kann es Dir passieren, dass deine Hardware gar nicht unterstützt wird.
<bekks> (Jetzt müsste man halt wissen, welche Hardware das genau ist, etc.)
<uwe> ich habe neulich überlegt auf 11.04 umzusteigen, aber da ich mit dem Dingen Musik mache und alles perfekt läuft will ich das nicht unbeding machen 
<uwe> die Musiker kollegen untr den Linuxern haben mir eher davon abgeraten
<bekks> Musst Du selbst wissen :)
<uwe> und updates werden normalerweise automatisch eingespielt, 
<uwe> also nehme ich an das ich für 10.10 den aktuellen habe, oder solll ich das manuell anstoßen
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wovon Du nun genau redest.
<ppq> uwe: zu deinem kompilierproblem: dass es da mit firedtv probleme gibt, ist normal
<uwe> Ubuntustudio hat andere Kernelversionen als die "normale" Ubuntuversion
<ppq> uwe: deaktivier das einfach
<bekks> uwe: Dann kann ich Dir dazu genau nichts sagen.
<uwe> ppq: Wie dekativier ich dass? 
<ppq> uwe: sed -i 's/CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=m/CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=n/' ./v4l/.config 
<ppq> uwe: danach kannst du direkt mit 'make' weitermachen
<ppq> bzw. 'make -j2' wenn du nen dualcore hastz
<stefan_> Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich Logrotate auf monatlich arbeiten umstelle und die Rotationszyklen ändere?
<stefan_> Ich denke, ich soll etwa sone Datei anlegen nach manual, aber ich bin nicht so sicher, was diese genau ist:
<stefan_> [paste:401017:LOGS konfigurieren]
<uwe__> bekks: Trotzdem besten Dank! Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute schon was dazu gelernt
<uwe__> ppq: Danke für den Tipps ich werds mal so machen!
<envy> bekks: ich habe nun herausgefunden wie ich die alten kernel einträge wegkriege, allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn ich diese einfach nur auskommenteieren kann anstatt deinstallieren muss, ist das möglich oder geht das nicht?
<bekks> envy: Was genau spricht gegen deinstallieren?
<bekks> Den letzten funktionierenden lässt Du weiterhin installiert.
<ppq> uwe__: bei kernelupdates wirst du das alles wiederholen müssen. so gehst du vor nach nem kernelupdate: "cd v4l-dvb", "make distclean", "make clean". dann "cd ~" und wieder das git repo klonen bzw. updaten, dann kannst du wieder mit 'make' kompilieren und wieder mit 'sudo make install' und 'sudo depmod -A' installieren.
<uwe__> ok bis später
<bullgard4> Wenn ich im Nautilus klicke auf  /media/WD1.5_1/AudiobooksWD/Mark Twain/Tom Sawyer 01-02.mp3 > Öffnen mit > Banshee Media Player, spielt Banshee 2.0.0 diese Datei ab. In Banshee > (linker Fensterausschnitt) klicke ich auf Hörbücher. Im mittleren Fensterausschnitt sehe ich dann ein Bild eines Buches mit der Unterschrift: "Tom Swyer: Mark Twain: FreeClassicAudioBooks.com." Warum ist darunter...
<bullgard4> ...die Schaltfläche "Wiedergabe fortsetzen: Tom Sawyer 09-10 (0:18) ausgegraut? Der rechte Fensterausschnitt zeigt den "Tom Sawyer 01-02: 26:30" markiert. Warum spielt Banshee diese Datei nicht ab, wenn ich daruf klicke?
<Fritz09> moin
<Fritz09> ppq: alles OK
<RichyW> wenn ich bei mythtv auf fernsehen gehe steht da kurz bitte warten und spring zum bild zurück. wie kann ich den fehler herausfinden?
<ppq> moin Fritz09
<ppq> kennen wir uns?
<ppq> Fritz09: plaudern können wir gerne nebenan sonst, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fritz09> ppq: k.a.
<Fritz09> OK
<l4rz> Moin Leute, bei meinem Ubuntu kam es gerade zu einem seltsamen Phänomen, das ich so noch nie beobachtet habe.
<l4rz> Es öffnet sich ständig eine Python Instanz
<Fritz09> versuche ubuntu Server 11.04 via USB-Stick auf meinem Tower zu installieren, jedes mal bekomme ich die meldung "Disk Boot Failture, Instert Systemdisk and Press Enter" ich habe den Stick nach dieser Anleitung erstellt http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<bekks> l4rz: Woran siehst Du das?
<Fritz09> was mache ich falsch
<Fritz09> ??
<l4rz> Analog zu Python öffnet sich ein Termial und er ertönt die eine Stimme "Willkommen bei ..". Nach killall python ist das Terminal weg, öffnet sich aber nach ca 10 Sekunden erneut.
<l4rz> Ich kann das nicht näher eingrenzen
<bekks> l4rz: Was bedueten die ".."?
<l4rz> Das Gesprochene ist unverständich..
<bekks> Und seit wann genau ist das so?
<bekks> "Ich habe nichts gemacht" klingt jetzt nicht SO glaubhaft ;)
<l4rz> Seit der ersten Benutzung vom Pulse Audio Equializer
<l4rz> Installiert ist der aber schon länger
<bekks> Und was passiert wenn Du kein killall benutzt?
<l4rz> Man hört einmal die Stimme und das Terminal ist da
<l4rz> Das terminal heißt aber nur Terminal und er erscheint auch kein prombt
<apollo13> pid heraussuchen und schaun was parent ist…
<l4rz> Ich hab jetzt noch mal Python gekillt und jetzt ist ruhe. Sonst hab ich aber nicht gemacht.. Komisch
<dAnjou> ich schlage vor `pstree > ~/1` während es läuft, dann per xkill das fenster killen und unmittelbar danach `pstree > ~/2`
<dAnjou> und dann diffen
<ppq> Fritz09: du hast wohl nicht eingestellt, dass dein rechner vom usbstick bootet
<l4rz> Ich muss das jetzt erstmal reproduzieren :D
<Fritz09> ppq: den Stick kann ich als Festplatte im Boot menü als startlaufwerk auswählen
<ppq> Fritz09: wie genau hast du den stick erstellt? welches programm?
<Fritz09> über das OSX Terminal wie es auf der Ubuntu download Webseite beschrieben ist
<ppq> Fritz09: oha, ok. wusste gar nicht, dass das so auch geht.. probier's doch mal mit unetbootin sonst http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ das gibts auch für mac os x
<Fritz09> ppq: probiers mal aus ….
<ubuntini> nach installation des nvidia-treibers (sowohl manuell als auch über jockey) startet die grafische oberfläche nicht mehr und ich lande im terminal. was kann ich tun?
<ubuntini> ich kenne mich mit dem nvidia-treiber noch nicht wirklich aus da es meine erste nvidia karte ist
<Fritz09> h´thas
<Fritz09> thks ppq. läuft :)
<ppq> glühstrumpf Fritz09 :)
<stefan_> Hallo! In meinem MeMenu sind ganz viele Einträge durch einen Botangriff, der mich mit PMs vollgemüllt hat. Verschwinden die morgen wieder, oder wann passiert das?
<Gaertner> hallo ich habe ein Problem mit der Bildschirmaufnahme
<Fussel> stefan_, die pmś halt wieder zumachen?
<Fussel> oder client neu starten
<bullgard4> stefan_: Sind die vielen neuen Einträge neue IRC-Kanäle?
<Gaertner> mir kann keiner weiter helfen
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Das wird schwer, wenn Du nicht sagst, was für ein Problem du hast.
<Fussel> Gaertner, wir wissen nu dass du da nproblem hast, aber welches?
<Gaertner> also wen ich eine Bildschirmfoto aufnehmen machen will bekomme ich statt den Desktop nur Schwarzes Bild
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Wie machst Du das?
<Gaertner> anwendungen>Zubehör>Bildschirmfoto aufnehmen
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Und da dann egal was Du auswählst?
<Gaertner> ubuntu 10.04
<Gaertner> ja
<superhonk> Hallo, habe mit alien "anscheinend" ein Packet generiert paste:401037:alien vmware console. Aber wo speichert er denn die deb  Datei ab?
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Klappt es über "Druck"-Taste auch nicht?
<jokrebel> superhonk: Das mit dem Link posten hat so aber nicht geklappt…
<superhonk> So vieleicht:  [paste:401037:alien vmware console]
<jokrebel> superhonk: Nöö - Du musst schon die komplette Adresszeile hier rein kopieren (http://xxxxx)
<stefan_> @bullgard, fussel: Die Einträge waren IRC Kanäle oder User oder so. Ich glaube Spamkanäle. in MeMenu tauchen sie in X-Chat auf, aber ich kann sie weder öffnen noch schließen. Aber ich lade X-Chat mal neu.
<Gaertner> das geht
<superhonk> jokrebel: Danke. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401037/
<Gaertner> mit der druck taste geht es
<stefan_> Hallo zurück. Mit neustarten ist der Spam tatsächlich verschwunden :D
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Ist das ganze in der Vorschau auch schon schwarz oder siehst Du da noch den Desktipinhalt?
<zaunspringer> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Frage zum ALSA Soundserver. Kann ich mich über das lokale Netzwerk auf den ALSA Soundserver  zugreife und die Lautsprecher vom Server als Ausgabe benutzen? 
<Gaertner> ich sehe die vorschau nicht
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Aber über die Druck-Taste schon? Interessant…
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> ich kann mal ein schreenshot machen
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Das Programm heißt "gnome-screenshot" welches sich dahinter verbirgt wenn Du die Druck-Taste drückst. Ein Aufruf über *Anwendungen-Zubehör-Bildschirmfoto* gibt da noch eine Option mit: "gnome-screenshot --interactive". Kannst ja mal versuchen, das ganze übers Terminal zu starten - vielleicht sieht man da dann ja Fehlermeldungen.
<Gaertner> einfach gnome-screenshot --interactive
<simon_ftw> was ist faul, wenn wenige sekunden nach dem start von gnunet-gtk der Status unten links auf Disconnected springt?
<noplease> hallo
<simon_ftw> wo bekomme ich Information was schiefläuft? im log steht nix, in messages auch nix.
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Willst Du zufällig einen Screenshot von einem Video machen?
<Gaertner> ne
<jokrebel> Gaertner: oder hast Dual-View?
<Gaertner> ich nutze das gerne um mein Desktop aufnahmen
<simon_ftw> welche sonstigen, funktionierenden Lösungen gibt es noch für anonymes Filesharing?
<noplease> weiss jemand warum bei banshee keine musicbrainz abfrage mehr geht?
<Gaertner> Dual-View nein
<Gaertner> gnome-screenshot --interactive
<stefan_> Benutzt hier jemand Minitube?
<Fussel> simon_ftw, es gibt nix anonymes im internet, sowie du was von irgendwo lädst, kennt der jenige deine ip
<Gaertner> http://twitpic.com/5gq0lq
<Gomaaz> yaboot experten hier?
<bullgard4> Ich habe einen stale symlink /etc//blkid.tab, der auf /dev/.blkid.tab zeigt. Ist das schlimm?
<k1l> ,wf? Gomaaz stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> Gomaaz stefan_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bullgard4> noplease: Mein Banshee hat wohl auch gerade keine Verbindung zu MusicBfrainz. Wahrscheinlich ist der Server gerade außer Betrieb.
<superhonk> Habe nochmals mittels sudo den Rechner durchsucht. Aber die angeblich generierter Datei vmware-server-console_1.0.10-203138_i386.deb wird nirgends gefunden. Hat da noch jemand eine Idee? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401037/
<noplease> bullgard4: hat nix mit der verbindung oder server zu tun geht nämlich überhaupt nicht mehr bei mir auf unterschiedlichen rechnern und egal zu welcher zeit
<noplease> ist bei rhythmbox ebenso
<moro> Hi
<moro> Kann mir jemand bei meiner KUbuntu installation helfen?
<moro> Nach der Installation wähle ich beim Bootmenü die KUbuntu platte aus, und er startet Windows.
<bullgard4> noplease: Wenn der Server gerade außer Betrieb ist dann können auch ungterschiedliche REchner nichts daran ändern, daß Du von ihm keine Information erhältst..
<moro> Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<bullgard4> moro: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du? Welche Grub-Version verwendest Du?
<moro> KUbuntu 10.04, Grub2 müsste da ja mitgeliefert sein
<bullgard4> moro: Die Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2 kennst Du?
<moro> Jau
<moro> Ich komm ja auch nicht in das installierte KUbuntu rein, also kann ich da ja eigentlich nicks machen, oder?
<bullgard4> moro: Steht bei Dir in /etc/default/grub die Zeile "GRUB_DEFAULT=0", oder wie heißt sie bei Dir?
<jokrebel> moro: Wählst Du im Grub-Menü die Kubutu-Installation aus? Oder etwas übers BIOS die vermeitliche HD mit Kubuntu?
<rumpe1> moro, doch... mit einem live-medium oder jedem anderen linux, was noch auf dem rechner ist, kann man das reparieren
<moro> jokrebel: Ich wähle mit F8 im Bootmenü die KUbuntu HDD aus.
<bullgard4> moro: Wenn Du in das installierte Kubuntu nicht hineinkommst, dann verwende eine Live-CD, um die Frage zu beantworten.
<moro> bullgard4: Ich guck gleich, bin grade im Windows um nachzugucken.
<moro> Ach ja, ist das schlimm, dass Windows und Linux auf 2 verscheidenen Platten sind?
<bullgard4> nein.
<moro> Gut
<moro> Dann boot ich schnell über die LiveCD und antworte gleich
<jokrebel> .oO( aber wenn Linux auf der 2ten ist heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass auch der erste Teil von GRUB dort ist - IIRC )
<gamer1990> Das BIOS-Bootmenü hilft dir nicht wirklich weiter, du musst den Schritt mit F8 auslassen und warten bis GRUB geladen ist.
<jokrebel> gamer1990: So seh ich das auch aber momentan ist er weg.
<gamer1990> Hmm
<gamer1990> Da war ich wohl ein wenig zu langsam :/
<jack__> Hallo, Ich habe gerade meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und habe nun samba 3.5. Mein Problem: Ich kann von einem Win XP Rechne nicht drauf zugreifen, von einer anderen Linuxbox und von meinem Mediencenter am Pc aus allerdings schon. 
<moro> bullgard4, http://pastebin.com/DvdLX8PM
<gamer1990> [18:56:10] <gamer1990> Das BIOS-Bootmenü hilft dir nicht wirklich weiter, du musst den Schritt mit F8 auslassen und warten bis GRUB geladen ist. @ moro
<bullgard4> moro: Also bei Dir steht GRUB_DEFAULT=0. Das heißt, Grub bootet vom 1. Eintrag im Menü, wenn Du nicht von Hand intervenierst.
<moro> 1. Eintrag in welchem Men[_
<moro> dumme amerikanische tastatur belegung..
<bullgard4> moro: Wenn du (ohne Live-CD) bootest, wird dann das Grub-Menü sichtbar?
<gamer1990> Kein F8 drücken und warten bist GRUB auf dem Monitor steht.
<moro> Oke, wartet kury
<moro> z
<Longbottom> jack__: Das kann viele Ursachen haben, du kannst die folgende Checkliste mal durchgehen: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/diagnosis.html
<gamer1990> bullgard4, bevor er zum grub kommt bricht er es ja schon ab indem er das Boot-Menü vom BIOS aufruft, und wenn Grub auf die erste Platte geschrieben ist (In dem Fall die WinPlatte) kommt er nie zum Grub hin um was auswählen zu können.
<bullgard4> gamer1990: Woraus schließt Du, daß er ins BIOS gelangt?
<gamer1990> Wenn er F8 beim starten drückt, kommt er in ein Auswahlmenü das durch das BIOS zu Verfügung gestellt wird.
<jokrebel> Grub fragt nicht nach F8 - IMHO
<moro> So
<bullgard4> So= Was ist?
<moro> Wenn ich gar nichts drücke, ihn einfach booten lasse läft er einfach WIndwos
<moro> *Windows
<moro> *lädt
<gamer1990> Auf welche der beiden Platten hast du Grub installiert?
<bullgard4> moro: Zeig mal Deine Partionen!
<moro> Ähm, das hab ich dem Ubuntu überlassen, glaube also der, wo KUbuntu drauf ist.
<ring0> gibt es eine einstellung für nautilus, dass neue fenster als tab geöffnet werden sollen, quasi wie bei firefox?
<moro> bullgard4: Eine normale, habe beim installieren die 2. Option gewählt, dan hat er's mit ext4 formatiert und da drauf gemacht
<bullgard4> moreUnd was ist mit den Partitionen, auf denen Windows drauf ist? Welche logischen Namen haben die?
<bullgard4> moro:  Und was ist mit den Partitionen, auf denen Windows drauf ist? Welche logischen Namen haben die?
<moro> Also, meine KUbuntu ist sda, dann gibt's noch sdb die ist leer sdc ist die Windows boot platte und sdd ist eine mit Daten
<bullgard4> moro: Das ganze bitte ganuer in einem Pastebin.
<jack__> Longbottom: ich bekomme in der Checkliste Probleme bei Punkt 8 (net view $myboxasIP). dort bekomme ich als antwort der angegebene server kann den angegebenen vorgang nicht ausführen. genau diese fehlermeldung erhalte ich auch, wenn ich versuche ein share zu mounten. Wie gesagt, zwei andere (nicht win) geräte haben keine probleme
<moro> k
<moro> bullgard4: http://pastebin.com/mM2hpyXn
<moro> Bin kurz afk.
<stefan_> k1l: Minitube ist neu installiert und zwar auf Ubuntu 10.10 und in version 1.4.3-1, ich denke über die Fremdquelle, damit es aktuell ist. Probeweise habe ich versucht ein Video von einem Freund und mir abzuspielen. Man findet es auf Youtube, wenn man nach Tumorstammzelle sucht. Das Vorschaubild von Piggeldy und Frederick sehe ich auch noch.
<stefan_> [paste:401047:Minitube funktioniert nicht]
<stefan_> Und ich konnte es auch mit Minitube in/home/videos speichern. Nur auf das "ÜP
<stefan_> Edit: Nur auf das "Play" Dreieck drücken, das macht nichts.
<Longbottom> jack__: Das ist 'net view \\BIGSERVER'. Die '\\' sind wichtig. Ansonsten kannst du mal die Tipps ausprobieren, die dort stehen.
<jack__> danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren
<jack__> irgend ein generelles problem mit samba 3.5 und win xp ist nicht bekannt, right? finde es halt komisch, dass es nur von win aus nicht geh
<bullgard4> moro: Was zeigt 'sudo gparted' an, wenn Du mit einer Live-CD gestartet hast?
<moro> bullgard4: Warte kurz, Live-CD boot.. :D
<gamer1990> Darum mache ich das meiste mit VM's, das ständige rebooten würde mir den Rest geben.
<k1l> ,minitube? stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber minitube
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minitube stefan_ siehe roter kasten
<moro> bullgard4:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo gparted
<moro> sudo: gparted: command not found
<moro> kann ich sachen mit apt-get auf die live cd installieren?
<gamer1990> jap
<moro> Gut
<k1l> moro: ja
<bullgard4> moro: Hast Du das Paket gparted installiert?
<moro> Jap
<gamer1990> und es ist besser es dann mit "gksudo gparted" aufzurufen, vermeidet unnötige warnungen die in der konsole auftauchen würden.
<moro> er lädt's jetzt
<stefan_> k1l: Aber ich habe doch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/minitube/ubuntu zu meinen Quellen hinzugefügt
<moro> So, jetzt hab ich hier gparted vor mir.
<stefan_> Woran sehe ich denn jetzt, ob es die upgedatete Version ist?
<bullgard4> moro: Kannst Du einen Screnshot davon nopasten?
<moro> Jo, warte
<moro> Geht das hier auch mit druck s-abf?
<k1l> stefan_: ok, das wurde nich ganz klar. schau mal im menü selbst unter menü hilfe/über
<moro> Kenne mich nur mit konsole aus bis jetzt.^
<gamer1990> Ja moro
<moro> Oke
<bullgard4> moro: Ja.
<gamer1990> stefan_, ein dpkg -l | grep minitube  liefert dir auch die aktuell installierte version
<moro> bullgard4: http://imageshack.us/f/190/bildschirmfoto1t.png/
<stefan_> dpkg -l | grep minitube
<stefan_> ii  minitube                              1.4.3-1~lffl~maverick~ppa                         Native YouTube client
<stefan_> Danke
<gamer1990> Hast du minitube schonmal komplett deinstalliert (purge) und neu installiert?
<stefan_> ne, ich weiß nicht, was purge ist und ich habe es ja erst heute installiert, probiere es aber gerne mal aus.
<moro> purge ist doch mit konfiguration und allem entfernen, oder?
<gamer1990> Bzw. du könntest auch mal mit "sudo apt-get check" ausführen, evtl. fehlen noch bestimmte Librarys etc.
<gamer1990> Ja ist es moro.
<stefan_> phonon-backend-gstreamer  und gstreamer-ffmpeg sind wie im WIKI angeraten wird auch installiert
<moro> :)
<stefan_> Fehlt nichts laut apt-get check
<gamer1990> Hmm
<gamer1990> Gibt es für minitube ein paket das mit dbg endet stefan_?
<gamer1990> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search minitube | grep -dbg
<moro> bullgard4: Noch da? :D
<bullgard4> moro: Ja.
<moro> bullgard4: http://imageshack.us/f/190/bildschirmfoto1t.png/
<moro> ^^
<bullgard4> moro: In diesem Bild sioehst Du rechts oben ein kleines schwarzes Dreieck, das auf der Spitze steht. Klick das mal an und mach ein Bildschirmfoto von dem Bildschirmbbild dann.
<moro> Okay
<stefan_> Ich glaube, es gibt nur die eine Version ohne debug und hier die Befehlsausgabe: [paste:401052:apt-get ausgeführt wegen Minitube]
<bekks> stefan_: Gibst Du uns bitte die URL?
<bekks> Und nicht nur irgendeine Nummer? :)
<stefan_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401052/
<stefan_> Das ist meine Nummer ;)
<stefan_> Dateanfragen unerwünscht :P
<moro> bullgard4: http://imageshack.us/f/848/bildschirmfoto2c.png/
<gamer1990> das grep hat nich so ganz gewollt
<moro> Ich will das KUbuntu auf sda
<gamer1990> mach nochmal ein apt-cache search minitube | grep *-dbg   @ stefan_
<gamer1990> ich hab das grep etwas ungünstig angegeben :/
<stefan_> stefan@stefan-HP-625:~$ apt-cache search minitube | grep *-dbg
<stefan_> stefan@stefan-HP-625:~$ 
<stefan_> Das macht garnichts :D
<gamer1990> Heißt es sind keine Debug-Files vorhanden für minitube
<stefan_> OK
<bullgard4> moro: Und jetzt auf /dev/sdb klicken. Dann erscheint ein neues Bild. Dieses Bild nopasten. --  Dasselbe dann für /dev/sdc und /dev/sdc
<stefan_> gamer1990: Soll ich Minitube dann vielleicht neu installieren?
<gamer1990> Nachdem es eine ErstInstallation ist, wird es nicht sehr viel bringen, welche Ubuntu Version nutzt du aktuell?
<stefan_> U 10.10 64-bit
<gamer1990> dpkg -l | grep phonon-backend-xine
<moro> bullgard4: http://pastebin.com/t20U1JJE
<stefan_> dpkg -l | grep phonon-backend-xine
<moro> Da ist ne Liste mit allen. :)
<stefan_> ii  phonon-backend-xine                   4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1                       Phonon Xine 1.1.x backend
<gamer1990> sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-xine
<stefan_> E: Paket phonon-backend-xin kann nicht gefunden werden
<gamer1990> Der Lösungsvorschlag ist zwar für 10.04 aber ich möchte nicht ausschließen das er nicht vllt. sogar bei 10.10 hilft
<gamer1990> du hast ein e vergessen stefan_
<gamer1990> phonon-backend-xine
<bullgard4> moro: Ich lese das so, daß Grub nicht von sdc, sondern in Zukunft von sda booten soll.
<seven_> wie kann ich mit gparted meine linux partition grösser machen wenn ich vorher meine ntfs partition kleiner gemacht habe ?
<ppq> seven_: starte mal gparted, wähl die platte aus und mach einen screenshot von der partitionierung. dann lad das hoch und gib uns den link. dann können wir dir ne schritt für schritt anleitung geben
<seven_> ok
<moro> bullgard4: Jap
<moro> Ich will, dass beim normal boot von sdc, was als Bootplatte im BIOS eingestellt ist nichts fragt von Windows oder KUbuntu booten, sondern es da einfach von Windwos bootet.
<moro> Wenn Ich jetzt per F8 im Bootmenü sda auswähle soll es vom KUbuntu booten.
<moro> Ist das so realisierbar?
<moro> Und ist das richtig, dass ich da einfach nur die KUbuntu "standart" Einstellungen bei der Installtion genommen habe?
<moro> Also z.B. Alles auf der Platte sda Löschen, und LUbuntu da drauf installieren?
<moro> bullgard4: ?
<seven_> ppq: http://derp.co.uk/bf9a3
<jokrebel> moro: Warum willst Du das unbedingt über F8 lösen und überläßt das nicht dem GRUB?
<moro> Weil ich beim booten über die normale Platte keine auswahl ahebn will, was ich starten will.
<bullgard4> moro: In http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20CLI%20Mode%20Commands.html#cli_chainloader ist eine Lösung für Dein Problem beschrieben. Ich versuche gerade, sie zu verstehen.
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dn5rl2 | GRUB2 CLI Mode Commands
<moro> Oke
<ppq> seven_: da ist kein freier platz, du musst die ntfs partition verkleinern
<ppq> seven_: die sda2. danach kannst du sda3 ("extended") vergrößern, dabei wird eventuell alles verschoben, was stunden dauern kann. dann kannst du innerhalb von sda3 die sda5 partition vergrößern. letzteres musst du von einer live-cd aus machen!
<ppq> seven_: andernfalls droht datenverlust. der droht bei solchen aktionen aber sowieso, deshalb ist es unbedingt notwendig backups zu haben, bevor man sowas tut
<ppq> seven_: am besten ist, wenn du *alles* von einer live-cd aus machst
<seven_> ok, danke ich glaub ich geh und kauf ne grössere HD :P
<ppq> das ist auch n plan :P
<seven_> ppq: hab leider  kein medium für ein backup und ohne netz mach ich sowas dann doch nicht ...
<ppq> ohne netz? wo ist das problem dabei von ner live-cd aus ins internet zu gehen?
<seven_> ohne "Sicherheits Netz" wie ein Akrobat :P
<ppq> ah :)
<seven_> man was für eine Zeit wo es nur noch 1 Netz gibt ;))
<bullgard4> moro: Hier http://www.linux-forum.de/gel-st-grub2-befehl-bootpartition-wechseln-35823.html ist auch eine Lösung beschrieben.
<moro> Okay
<stefan_> gamer1990: Es hat geklappt!
<stefan_> ich werde das im Wiki ergänzen
<gamer1990> Gut. Freut mich das es nun läuft.
<moro> Also da einfach die Schritte bei Lösung durchmachen, dann sollte es funktionieren?
<bullgard4> moro: Hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-erneut-in-den-MBR-der-Festplatte-oder-Bootsektor-einer-Partition-installieren ist eine Lösung meines Erachtens am besten beschrieben.
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/38ntpqe |        Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<moro> k
<bullgard4> moro: Ja.
<moro> Hm, jetzt werden nur die ganzen Festplatten nicht mehr im Dolphin angezeigt. o_O
<moro> brb
<stefan_> Wie lautet der Replacebefehl?
<stefan_> für eine Datei meine ich
<jokrebel> rm?
<dreamon> Mit welchem Player kann man gut HD Filme abspielen.. vdpau mag mich nicht.. und vlc stottert.. hab nvidia .. 
<stefan_> jokrebel, macht das nicht eher nur ein Löschen? :D
<bekks> mplayer.
<stefan_> Aber wird schon irgendwie helfen.
<jokrebel> stefan_: Ehrlich gesagt hab ich Deine Frage auch nicht komplett verstanden …
<stefan_> jokrebel: Ich will Datei 1 durch Datei 2 ersetzen. Diese haben sogar den gleichen Namen.
<dreamon> bekks, Welches Videoausgabe sollte ich wählen
<jwi> stefan_: man mv
<jokrebel> stefan_: einfach "drüber"speichern und gut?
<stefan_> Ja genau. Ich will nur die Youtube.pm für clive korrigieren
<mnass> stefan_, du hast ein HP 625 XN836EA? Wie siehts da mit ner aktuellen ubuntu installation aus? problemlos?
<jokrebel> sorry - muss weg…
<stefan_> mnass
<mnass> hab den tipp das du eins hast aus dem OT
<stefan_> so einfach glaube ich nicht
<mnass> hast dus getestet?
<stefan_> 11.04 hab ich versucht.
<stefan_> Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr genau, warum ich auf 10.10 gegangen bin.
<mnass> ich nehm auch 10.04 - solange alles geht
<mnass> weißt du noch obs ein großes problem war? - oder nur ein teil nicht ging?
<stefan_> Ich glaube unter 11.04 gab es Probleme mit W-LAN oder dem internen Sound.
<mnass> hab das mit dem sound in nem forum gelesen
<stefan_> Hast Du ein HP 625?
<mnass> noch nicht - ich suche gerade nach einem notebook für 300€
<stefan_> Ich glaube man sollte auf 3D Beschleunigung verzichten, dann geht es schon.
<mnass> geht unity ohne 3d?
<ppq> unity-2d gibt es
<ppq> ansonsten kann man auf gnome2 ausweichen
<mnass> wenn jemand DEN Tipp hat für ein Notebook mit sauberer Ubuntu unterstützung bis 300€ - ich nehme tipps entgegen
<stefan_> Ähm, man konnte die Oberfläche benutzen. Ging normal. Ich fand es aber doof und wollte Classic. Daher habe ich einfach 10.10 genommen. Da gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem HP 625...
<mnass> stefan_ und wie problemlos ist das?
<macolazius> hallo allerseits
<mnass> keine lust auf ne workarround bzw. treiber suche orgie
<macolazius> hat hier jemand ahnung von bootmanagern ?
<gotwig> hallo
<ppq> ,frag? macolazius
<shetlandpony> macolazius: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bullgard4> macolazius: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage.
<gotwig> ma ne frage, wenn ich jetzt ubuntu 11.10 daily benutze, kann ich dann immer weiter bis zum release ganz normal aktualsieren?
<macolazius> wenn es nur eine wäre :D
<gotwig> "aktualisieren"
<macolazius> ich versuchs mal zu formulieren
<bullgard4> gotwig: ja. Aber das kann viel Arbeit für Dich bedeuten.
<gotwig> bullgard4: warum, ich kenn mich mit unstablieren releases eigentlich ganz gut aus, habe aber nie mit dehnen aktualsiert, ich brauch einfach gnome 3 :/
<gotwig> warum tipp ich das wort nur immer falsch :P
<ppq> gotwig: hier gibt es eigentlich keinen support für ubuntuversionen, die noch nicht releast sind. aber um die frage zu beantworten: ja
<macolazius> habe auf meiner ssd platte ubuntu drauf, auf meiner sata windows 7... allerdings seperat installiert, also ubuntu auf ssd und sata ist abgeklemmt und umgekehrt. funktionieren tut das ganze, wenn ich nach start des pc F8 drücke und wähle die jeweilige platte aus. jetz hätte ich aber gerne einen bootmanager benutzt. dazu gilt es aber zu erwähnen, dieser sollte auf die sata platte installiert werden, da die ssd manchmal von mei
<macolazius> nem board nicht erkannt wird und somit direkt windows gestartet wird. 
<schweegi> nach der Installation des nvidia-treibers (sowohl über Jockey als auch die manuelle Installation mit dem neuesten Treiber) lande ich immer auf der konsole und die grafische umgebung startet nicht mehr. Wie bekomme ich den nvidia-Treiber ans laufen?
<schweegi> NVIDIA GeForce 540M..
<gotwig> macolazius: warum installierst du dann nicht grub (danach vllt burg für ein schöneres erscheinungsbild) auf die sata?
<macolazius> geht das so einfach ? und jetz kommts: wie? :D 
<macolazius> in sachen bootmanagern oder mbr bin ich nich so helle
<gotwig> macolazius: warte :D
<macolazius> k
<gotwig> ahja, ehe ichs bemerke: auf der wiki seite hier ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation ) steht das grub nicht von btrfs dateisystem booten kann. Das stimmt jetzt nicht mehr, es kann von dehnen jetzt booten, wahrscheinlich ist die version von grub aber nur in den 11.10 er paketquellen verfügbar
<ppq> macolazius: ja
<ppq> macolazius: lies mal den ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu grub2
<macolazius> btrfs ? du meinst sicher ntfs oder ?
<gotwig> macolazius: btrfs
<macolazius> sagt mir null ;)
<ppq> gotwig: von btrfs war doch gar nicht die rede
<gotwig> macolazius: hab ich erst letztens in nem changelog dazu gelessen
<gotwig> hups ich meine installieren auf btrfs
<gotwig> :/
<ppq> macolazius: du kannst einfach wie beschrieben grub2 in den mbr deiner festplatte installieren, auch wenn ubuntu auf der ssd ist
<macolazius> sehr gut, das wollte ich wissen ;)
<gotwig> macolazius: sudo grub-install /dev/ und hier dein gerät
<macolazius> mein board kommt mit meinem revodrive näml. nich klar, aber ich habs trotzdem hinbekommen, problem äußert sich nur, um auf die ssd zuzugreifen muss ich manchmal bis zu 3 mal neu starten weil er keinen bootsektor findet :D
<macolazius> und ich will damit verhindern, dass er automatisch ins windows geht
<macolazius> ok
<macolazius> versuch ich mal mein glück
<macolazius> danke leutz
<gotwig> das ist echt nicht schön, mit den bootloadern :/
<gotwig> macolazius: hast du schonmal was von burg gehört :D ?
<gotwig> cheers, ich versuch mein glück mit der daily
<macolazius> was is burg?
<macolazius> hmm, jetz isser weg .. :(
<zerwas> Wird irgendwo geloggt, wenn der Bildschirm aufgrund von Inaktivität in suspend geht bzw. aufgeweckt wird?
<keen^> hi zusammen
<keen^> ich suche gerade nach einer möglichekit die symbolgröße im menu von unity zu ändern. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Menü richtig bezeichnet wird? Ich kann bei google nichts finden.
<zerwas> keen^> "Launcher" wird die linke Seite genannt
<bullgard4> zerwas: In Thinkpads wohl in /proc/acpi/wakeup
<zerwas> bullgard4> Danke. Aber ich suche nur ein Log des Datums/Uhrzeit, wann der PC idle war bzw. es wieder Aktivität gab
<bullgard4> zerwas: In /var/log/syslog (und Vorgänger)
<keen^> zerwas: das meine ich nicht. Ich meine das Menu, dass angezeigt wird, wenn ich oben rechts auf UbuntuIcon klicke
<zerwas> keen^> oben links?
<zerwas> keen^> das heißt "Dash"
<zerwas> keen^> Siehe http://askubuntu.com/questions/40547/can-i-change-the-icon-size-in-dash
<zerwas> bullgard4> da ist nichts eindeutiges zu erkennen, dass auf idle-zeiten schließen lässt. Naja, ich mache es einfach mit Hamster von jetzt an, danke für die Hilfe
<zerwas> s/dass/das
<Thomas_Zahreddi1> hi, mein Rechner zeigt mir das Installationsmenü von Grub und kommt dann aber nicht mit dem Login-Sreen - auch nicht im recovery-Modus - was soll ich tun?
<KnechtR> wie hole ich mir eine komplette x-session auf meinen lokalen rechner? so ähnlich wie vnc das macht
<KnechtR> gibts da ne alternative zu vnc?
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddi1: Eine livecd einlegen und in den logs gucken, was da a los ist.
<bullgard4> zerwas: Was meinst Du mit "idle"? Ich sehe zum Beispiel in meinem /var/log/syslog.2.gz, daß ich am 23. Juni den Rechner T61 um 23.06 Uhr in den Susend-to-Disk-Zustand geschickt habe und am 24.6. um 6.51 Uhr aus diesem aufgeweckt habe.
<bekks> KnechtR: nxserver/nxclient
<keen^> zerwas: ja na klar links :D dankle für den Link
<KnechtR> bekks, vncserver kann man aber auch nehmen, oder?
<bekks> KnechtR: Nein, weil Du nach einer Alternative zu VNC gefragt hast. Und den VNC Server brauchst du immer für VNC.
<KnechtR> ich habe meine frage modifiziert
<KnechtR> nx macht für jeden nutzer nen eigenes x
<bekks> Du kannst damit auch eine Session teilen.
<stefan_> Ich habe eine PM geschlossen. Kann ich doch noch sehen, was dort geschrieben wurde?
<bekks> Nur, wenn dein IRC Programm das auch logged.
<stefan_> mhhh
<stefan_> vorhin war hier ein user mnass. Kann ich denn zumindest noch Infos über den sehen?
<stefan_>  (~mnass@g226210088.adsl.alicedsl.de)
<bekks>  /whowas
<stefan_> Bringt mir diese o.g. Info etwas?
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich nicht, nein. Wir wissen ja nicht wonach du suchst.
<stefan_> Ich suche eine Möglichkeit mnass zu kontaktieren.
<bekks> Dann musst du whowas benutzen , und hoffen dass er ein registrierter Benutzer ist, um ihm ein Memo zu schreiben.
<stefan_> Oh, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass hier doch noch der Chat offen ist. Alles Roger
<stefan_> :D
<macolazius> @ppq: habe mir jetz mal den grub2 wiki angeschaut... allerdings bin ich nich so richtig schlau draus geworden... 1. ich geh mal davon aus, ich hab grub2 installiert durch natty, 2. soll ich jetz einfach den grub2 auf die sata platte installieren, oder den schon installierten grub2, wenn ers denn ist umkonfigurieren?  sorry für die fragerei ;)
<ppq> macolazius: wenn du grad unter ubuntu bist, einfach 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' ausführen, FALLS /dev/sda deine festplatte ist (siehe 'sudo fdisk -l')
<macolazius> yoyo, welche pladde was is, weiss ich schon ;) fdisk -l hab ich auch schon anwenden müssen... wollt nur sicher gehen, dass jetz nix schief geht... 
<ppq> konfigurieren musst du eigentlich nichts, ist ja alles gut so
<macolazius> ok, ich versuchs einfach mal... also sollte ich heut nicht mehr hier aufschlagen, heisst das a) es hat geklappt und ich hab kein bock mehr hier reinzuschauen oder b) es hat nicht geklappt und ich installiere alles neu :D :D
<bekks> macolazius: b) ist unnötig.
<bekks> Zur Not Grub2 runterwerfen und grub1 installieren.
<macolazius> nope.. weil:
<macolazius> wie ich im wiki laß, kann grub1 nich von ext4 booten oder?
<macolazius> und dazu kommt, ich weiss nich wie ich nen grub runterschmeiß :D
<macolazius> ich sag ja, von grub und so hab ich kaum plan, eher garnich
<macolazius> bekks?
<bekks> JA
<bekks> Wasn? :)
<macolazius> kann grub1 von ext4 booten oder nich ?
<bekks> Wo liegt dein /boot ?
<macolazius> mein boot liegt auf ner seperaten ext4 partition 
<bekks> Dann ändere die doch.
<bekks> Das ist doch wirklich kein Akt.
<macolazius> also wird der grub in /boot geschrieben?
<bekks> grub1 ja. Ich verwende kein Grub2.
<macolazius> ok, dann beantworte mir ein ding noch:
<macolazius> ich hab ubuntu 11.04, hat der von haus aus grub1 oder 2 ? 
<bekks> grub2.
<macolazius> ok, und wie sag ich dem dann , dass ich grub1 will ? ppq sagte ja, ich soll (das is mein ziel, auf die windpows platte den grub haun) einfach sudo grub-install dev/sd.... machen
<bekks> GRub2 deinstallieren, grub1 installieren.
<macolazius> also seh ich das richtig so:  wenn grub1 auf meinem linux läuft, und ich den sudo grub-install befehl auf ne andere platte mache,. erledigt der alles von alleine? 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit grub1 zu tun.
<mnass> nabend Frage: hab 11.04 neu installiert und mit meinem Ubuntu-one Account verbunden - leider werden weder die kontakte noch die Lesezeichen aus ubuntu-one importiert, wo könnte der fehler stecken?
<bekks> ppq sprach ja von grub2.
<macolazius> oh man ;) jetz hab ich totales chaos im hirn ^^ sry, wenn ich blöd rüberkomme, bin ich evtl. auch grad :D aber was muss ich jetz genau machen.. habe ubuntu 11.04, welches mit grub2 läuft, will aber den grub2 auf die andere platte setzen...
<macolazius> reicht da echt der befehl sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1 ?
<TheInfinity> macolazius: wenn du des in den mbr setzen willst ist sdb1 falsch.
<macolazius> asoooo, stimmt, sdb
<macolazius> ge?
<macolazius> hab ich fast übersehen, sdb1 ist ja ne partition... also in sdb in dem falle... 
<TheInfinity> yep
<macolazius> bis später dann, ich versuch das jetz... 
<check> lol
<check> help
<check> exit
<check> node.js
<check> echo
<ppq> check: erm, was wird das?
<ppq> das hier ist irc, nur zu deiner information
<check> irc: internet realtime communication?
<check> ah
<check> sonst noch wer anwesend?
<ppq> nein, internet relay chat. ja, guck in die nickliste. und lies bitte http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln
<shetlandpony> ppq's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<check> Warum setzen die ganzen Distros jetzt auf Unity oder Gnome 2.3 und wechseln nicht zu Gnome 3 ausgenommen Ubuntu?
<bekks> Ubuntu wechselt auch nicht zu Gnome 3.
<check> ausgenommen Ubunu.
<lx42> Ich würd gern Gnome 3 probiern, aber dann funzt Unity ja nicht mehr
<ppq> check: und komm bitte für nicht-support-fragen rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;) danke
<macolazius> hi bekks, hi ppq :D
<check> ok
<check> join  #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<check> ...
<ppq> check: fast. da fehlt noch ein / davor
<bekks>  / vergessen ...
<macolazius> hab jetz grub install auf meine zweite platte geschrubbt, ist auch ohne fehler passiert, allerdings kann ich nix auswählen, er startet gleich ubuntu... was hab ich vergessen ?
<check> join / #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<check> join /#ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> check: *vor* das join
<check> omg ich schau in der wiki nach
<check> thx
<stefan_> Eine besonders hohe Geschwindigkeitssteigerung ist über "Extras -> Optionen -> LibreOffice Writer/Calc/Impress -> Raster -> Am Raster fangen" abzustellen
<ppq> macolazius: kommst du gar nicht ins grub-menü? dann ist es evtl. auf "hidden" gestellt, nopaste uns doch mal deine /etc/default/grub
<macolazius> sekunde...
<ppq> macolazius: oder kommst du ins grub menü und windows ist da nicht mit bei? dann führ einmal 'sudo update-grub' aus
<ppq> ,paste? macolazius
<shetlandpony> macolazius: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<stefan_> Bedeutet das, man soll nen Haken haben oder nicht bei libreoffice?
<macolazius> nee.. es kommt garnix.. ich wähle per F8 die windows platte aus (weil ich sie grad nich im bios als 1. bootplatte hab, deshlab f8) und es erscheint keine auswahl oder sonstiges, er geht gleich ins linux
<macolazius> nopaste... was bedeutet das jetz wieder ;=) ich schau ma auf den link..
<ppq> macolazius: das ist eine seite, wo du beliebigen text in ein feld pasten (einfügen) und veröffentlichen kannst, mit zugehörigem link
<ppq> macolazius: den du uns dann bitte gibst ;)
<macolazius> habs grad eingefügt, aber der link... hmm... :D
<ppq> macolazius: einfacher wird's mit pastebinit --> 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit', dann kannst du mit 'pastebinit /etc/default/grub' das alles direkt vom terminal aus erledigen
<macolazius> ok, dazu später, wenn alles läuft ;) aber ich hab ne ID bekommen.. vielleicbt brauchst du die ?
<macolazius> Paste #419553
<macolazius> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419553/
<macolazius> alles klar
<macolazius> verstanden
<ppq> macolazius: lösch mal die beiden zeilen "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" und "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true"
<ppq> macolazius: also, in der datei. 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub', bearbeiten, speichern mit strg+o, verlassen mit strg+x. danach 'sudo update-grub' ausführen
<macolazius> ppq wieder da
<macolazius> sorry, meine scheis tastatur kackt manchmal ab
<macolazius> kann keine taste mehr drpcken und das wars...
<macolazius> hilft nur reboot. das is übrigens noch nen prob, was ich hab
<ppq> eins nach dem andern :)
<macolazius> yo, klar.. übrigens danke für die hilfsbereitschaft schonmal !
<macolazius> also, hab per maus dein text noch gesichert ^^
<macolazius> und wenn dann nix mehr gehen sollte (kann ja sein) was mach ich dann ?
<macolazius> nur als sicherheit
<ppq> macolazius: dann kannst du immer noch ne live-cd booten
<ppq> und grub reparieren
<macolazius> mit folgendem befehl ? :D
<ppq> komm in dem fall einfach wieder her, dann wird dir schon jmd. helfen
<macolazius> ok, thx.. ich tu mein bestes ^^
<macolazius> bis gleich, hoff ich 
<macolazius> ppq?
<macolazius> hat geklappt, DANKE! n1
<macolazius> jetzt kannst du dir sicherlich meine nächste frage vorstellen ? ;) gibt es ne möglichkeit, das grub menu optisch besser zu gestalten? 
<smtx> test
<ppq> macolazius: die gibt es, ja
<ppq> macolazius: lies dir einfach alles zum thema "grub 2" im ubuntuusers wiki durch
<ppq> ,grub2? macolazius
<shetlandpony> macolazius: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<macolaus> ja, nehm ich an.. eben den den ich grad eingestellt hab ;)
<ppq> macolaus: achso, hattest du nen reconnect? das hab ich grad geschrieben: <ppq> macolazius: die gibt es, ja  <ppq> macolazius: lies dir einfach alles zum thema "grub 2" im ubuntuusers wiki durch  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> narf.
<ppq> macolaus: achso, hattest du nen reconnect? das hab ich grad geschrieben: <ppq> macolazius: die gibt es, ja  <ppq> macolazius: lies dir einfach alles zum thema "grub 2" im ubuntuusers wiki durch  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<macolaus> ok, wird gemacht...  aber wichtiger is was anderes: eben das prob mit der tastatur, wäre nett wenn du mir da noch helfen könntest...
<ppq> macolaus: dann beschreib das mal so genau wie möglich
<ppq> macolaus: und auch wie die tastatur angeschlossen ist
<ppq> und ob sie kabellos ist oder nicht, etc
<macolaus> also die tast. is an ps/2 port angeschlossen
<macolaus> äußern tut sich das prob so: in einer variablen zeitspanne, egal, bei was oder ob ich was mache, setzt die funktion der tastatur aus, oder es setzt ein permanenter tastendruck einer beliebigen taste ein.. also da war heute der fall das das "U" permanent hintereinander fortlaufend erscheint, NumLock reagiert nicht mehr und alle Tasten sind funktionslos. lediglich numlock leuchtet noch und ein reboot ist nötig.
<macolaus> das war vorhin der fall, wo ich dir was schreiben wolltre, auf einmal setzt die tast. aus und ich musste rebooten
<ppq> hast du mal ne andere tastatur ausprobiert? ich kenne das problem, ne mögliche ursache: die taste "klemmt", wenn auch nicht mechanisch, aber das U oder ne andere taste wird permanent gedrückt, weshalb man nichts anderes mehr drücken kann.. kann auch am tastaturbuffer liegen.. 
<macolaus> ja, aber es kommt ja auch der fall, das einfach alle tasten aussetzen ohne dass eine permanente ausgabe erfolgt.. meinste das kann das trotzdem sein? in windoof waren solche probs nie...
<macolaus> selbe tastatur
<ppq> achso. joa, dann wirds wohl nicht an der tastatur liegen
<macolaus> und jetzt hab ich wieder nen neues wort kennengelernt, tastaturbuffer... whats that ? :D
<ppq> praktisch wäre, wenn du ne zweite (usb-)tastatur auftreiben könntest, um das weiter zu untersuchen wenn die sich verabschietet
<macolaus> muss ich mir koofen :D
<macolaus> hatte ich scho lange vor... aber ich finde, das prob sollte nich umgangen werden , sondern behoben ;)
<macolaus> ok, also haste da jetz auch keine idee weiter zu ? 
<ppq> ne
<macolaus> ok
<ppq> kannst ja sonst mal im forum fragen
<macolaus> darf ich dich noch mit einer letzten frage nerven ?
<ppq> jo
<macolaus> mein letztes prob mit ubuntu nennt sich flash
<macolaus> es funktioniert
<macolaus> aber
<macolaus> flash apps laufen ruckelig und nicht in echtzeit, es is eigentlich ne krankheit damit was zu machen...
<macolaus> also im firefox
<ppq> das ist ziemlich normal ;)
<ppq> hast du die 64bit version von ubuntu?
<macolaus> jap
<ppq> und flash aus der paketverwaltung?
<macolaus> ich denke , das hat er bei natty gleich mit gemacht
<ppq> dann deinstallier das mal
<macolaus> und wir nehmen uns welches zur hand?
<ppq> flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree so heißen die pakete
<macolaus> ich hab auch diesen befehl gemacht locate irgendwas... sekunde, ich zeig dir die ausgabe:
<ppq> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz dann das runterladen, entpacken und nach ~/.mozilla/plugins/ verschieben
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/37va65l
<ppq> das ist allerdings eine alte version, die sicherheitslücken haben kann
<macolaus> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419603/
<ppq> du solltest auf jeden fall das firefox addon "flashblock" nutzen und nur auf den seiten flash erlauben, denen du wirklich vertraust
<macolaus> ok, und das flashblock addon macht was?
<macolaus> egal, hey.. find ich raus.. hab genug gefragt oder ? :D
<ppq> das blockt erstmal generell alles was mit flash zu tun hat auf jeder seite, was man erlauben will muss man per klick genehmigen
<macolaus> ok
<macolaus> dann kann ich ja jetz ne runde weiter basteln , fetzt :)
<macolaus> ich danke allen die mir geholfen haben und besonders ppq ! 
<ppq> np
<macolaus> denn einen schönen abend / nacht noch ;)
<macolaus> bis zum nexten mal
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-26
<vectory> ppq: ich nehm no-script und add block, das blockt so ziemlich alles was mit flash zu tun
<vectory> hat
<macolaus> finde die 10.2er version von flash nich... 64bit... alle links verweisen immer auf die 10.3
<szal> macolazius: warum?
<macolazius> was warum ? ;)
<macolazius> das mit dem versionschaos hat sich erledigt, es is ne andere ursache mein prob...
<macolazius> hab nen kleinen erfolg verspürt, flash funzt jetz minimal besser, allerdings immernoch nich perfekt ^^
<macolazius> ruckelt nach wie vor
<szal> geht aber um Welten besser als noch Flash 9
<szal> und für 64bit muss man sich halt noch bisschen gedulden; Flash 11 soll nativ 64bit sein
<macolazius> aha
<macolazius> und gibts spekulationen drüber, wann die erscheinen soll ?
<szal> solange muss man sich mit dem inoffiziellen 64bit-10er oder dem 32bit behelfen
<szal> wenn ich das richtig interpretiert hab, so gegen Jahresende
<macolazius> inoffiziell is das jetz das "square" ? 
<szal> jo
<macolazius> ok
<ring1> gibt es für ssh eigentlich eine option zum komprimieren der übertragenen daten?
<frostschutz> ring1: -C
<ring1> frostschutz, danke, das sind ja welten in der performance
<alxxor> remoin
<Sputnik> Guten Morgen, hab da folgendes Problem. Wenn ich ein USB Gerät angesteckt habe, dann funktioniert das runterfahren des Pcś nicht. Er startet einfach neu.Woran kann das liegen?
<bullgard4> Sputnik: Die Ursache steht wahrscheinlich in /var/log/syslog.1 .
<Sputnik> bullgard4:Was kann ich da finden und verändern?
<bullgard4> Sputnik: Dort kannst Du eine Meldung finden, die auf die Ursache dessen hinweist, warum Dein PC wieder hochfährt. Was Du verändern mußt, hängt davon ab, was die Ursache des Wieder-Hochfahrens ist.
<Sputnik> bullgard4: Hab mir die Datei gerade geöffnet. Kannst du mir da einen Typ geben?
<bullgard4> Typ? Was für einen Typ meinst Du?
<Sputnik> bullgard4: Meinte Tipp!
<bullgard4> Sag mir zuerst, ob der Fehler auftritt unabhängig davon, was für ein USB-Gerät Du eingesteckt hast.
<Sputnik> Also wenn ich einen Dvd-Brenner angesteckt habe und dann runterfahren will, geht der Pc auf Neustart 
<Sputnik> Wenn kein USB-Gerät drann ist, dann fährt er normal runter
<Sputnik> ich probier mal das runterfahren und guck dann in die datei
<Sputnik> da bin ich wieder. moment
<stefan_> Morgen: Im Wikiartikel zu libreoffice steht: Eine besonders hohe Geschwindigkeitssteigerung ist über "Extras -> Optionen -> LibreOffice Writer/Calc/Impress -> Raster -> Am Raster fangen" abzustellen
<stefan_> Was soll das denn bedeuten?
<stefan_> Häkchen haben oder nicht?
<Ubunux> Haken bedeutet  imho "am Raster fangen"=aktiv
<Ubunux> folglich keinen Haken setzen ...
<stefan_> Danke: Es ist halt kein ganzer Satz im Wiki.
<stefan_> Da fehlt glaube ich das Prädikat.
<Ubunux> es ist ein Wiki, das kann und darf jeder bearbeiten/verbessern
<stefan_> Ich denke. es müsste. " Eine besonders große G'keitssteigerung ist durch das Abstellen von ..."am Raster fangen" zu erreichen".
<Ubunux> dann ändere es entsprechend 
<stefan_> Denkst Du, so ist es verstndlich?
<stefan_> mit ä
<Ubunux> imho ist der komplette Abschnitt etwas schwer zu lesen, notfalls fragst Du im Forum im entsprechenden Diskussionsartikel
<stefan_> Danke Ubunux.
<stefan_> Es lebt von Zusammenarbeit.
<Ubunux> ui, hast ja schon was geschrieben, sehr gut!
<stefan_> Und sei es nur das Ausbügeln von sprachlicher Ungenauigkeit. Jeder hat mal nen schlechten Satz geschrieben, wenn er müde ist. Und der Navigationspfad, der genannt wird, ist falsch. Hab ich dann im Forum/der Artikeldiskussion was zu geschrieben und werde es dann wohl heute ändern.
<stefan_> bzw. als er müde war.
<stefan_> so kanns gehen :D
<stefan_> Ich bin auch noch müde :P
<Gomaaz> und ich erst
<dreamon__> Warum verschwinden immer wieder die Fensterrahmen.. Jeden Monat das selbe Problem.. 
<black_> moin leutz, hab mal ne frage, wie kann ich daten von leptop zu netbook via wlan  einfach übertragen ? gajim, pidgin geht nicht und giver geht erst garnicht warum auch immer, hat jemand ne lösung  ?
<rusef> ftpd.
<caillean> black_: ich hab kde und nutz dafür immer fish 
<caillean> für gnome ist es dann sftp im nautilus
<black_> caillean, oki, danke ich kuck malschnell
<smuggman> ich habe eben gerade mal getestet ob trim bei meiner ssd (x-25 g2) funktioniert. Hab eine Datei erzeugt und den sektor eingelesen. leider bleibt der sektorinhalt nach dem löschen der datei erhalten, habe die partition (ext4) schon explizit mit "discard" gemountet. hat wer eine idee ?
<bekks> smuggman: Mounten, schreiben, löschen, unmounten, mounten, nachgucken.
<smuggman> bekks: ich habs gerade mit einem remount probiert ... und auch ein "sync" ... na ich boote mal neu 
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> WOZU neu booten?
<bekks> Es wird sich NICHTS am Verhalten ändern - unmounten und wieder mounten reicht vollkommen aus.
<smuggman> bekks: ja nur sitz ich gerade an dem rechner dens betrifft ... 
<bekks> Ja und?
<smuggman> und da ein remount nix brachte kann ich höchstens den rechner neu starten 
<bekks> Ein remount macht nichts anderes. :)
<smuggman> mmh na man steckt ja nicht drin 
<smuggman> hätte ja sein können das verhalten ist etwas anders beim kompletten umount
<smuggman> bekks: jetzt hats geklappt, ein remount ist dann doch was anderes als hart aushängen 
<sash_> Womit guckt man sowas nach? Befehlfolge würde mich interessieren.
<bekks> Mich auch.
<sash_> Moin bekks.
<bekks> moin sash_ 
<C_A_M> moin
<dreamon__> Hallo. Wie hieß das Tool doch noch gleich das doppelte Dateien findet?
<bekks> find?
<dreamon__> bekks, Dachte ehr daran, ich sag suche.. und er zeigt mir alles an was doppelt ist.. (zum ausmisten)
<sash_> smuggman: 10:39:23 < sash_> Womit guckt man sowas nach? Befehlfolge würde mich interessieren.
<sash_> dreamon__: fdupes vielleicht?
<smuggman> hdparm --fibmap <filename>; ersten lba sektor dann lesen über hdparm --read-sector <sectornummer> <device>
<sash_> Danke
<smuggman> sry... ich dachte nicht das es an mich gerichtet war, hab gedacht hab was verpasst als ich weg war 
<sash_> Braucht man da root-Rechte für?
<smuggman> ja
<dreamon__> sash_, Nicht schlecht.. vielleicht noch was mit gui?
<sash_> dreamon__: Kenn ich nicht. Wenn du es findest, meld dich :D
<sash_> dreamon__: http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/Entdoppeltes-Lottchen-506814.html
<dreamon__> sash_, Das gibts.. hatte es schon mal in händen. hmpf.. ich such mal..
<dreamon__> sash_, Habs.. fslint heißt das Programm
<sash_> dreamon__: k
<Flo_1> moin. ich möchte die daten von meinem Netbook (Xubuntu 11.04) mit meinem PC (Suse 11.4 mit KDE) dynchronisieren. Ich nutze dafür ein kleines Shellscript mit drei RSync-Aufrufen. Natürlich fragt er dreimal nach dem Passwort für mich@mein-pc. Habe ich, abgesehen von der verwendung eines Schlüsselpaares, ne Chance das so zu ändern? Also dass ich nur einmal dass PW eingeben muss?
<bekks> Nein.
<sash_> Doch
<sash_> sshfs nutzen
<sash_> Also einmal per sshfs mounten und dann rsync einfach auf den Pfad loslassen.
<Flo_1> ah ok. danke :)
<sash_> Wobei Key-Auth stylischer ist ;-)
<TheInfinity> ... und man auf pw auth eh verzichten sollte
<bekks> sshfs hat den unschönen Nebeneffekt, ein fuse FS zu sein. Arschlahm :)
<Flo_1> ok, dann werde ich es mit nem key-auth machen.
<apollo13> kennt jemand nen tutorial wie ich eine server app von mir um kerberos auth funktionalität erweitere?
<noob7> hallo leute kann mir jemand sagen wie ich blender 2.58 unter 10.04 starten kann? hab blender2.58 für linux runtergeladen und entpackt aber wenn ich auf blender doppelklicke wird blender nicht gestartet
<Fuchs> vorher mit chmod +x ausfuehrbar machen, vermute ich mal 
<Fuchs> das naechste mal aus der Paketverwaltung installieren, dann gibt es das Problem nicht
<noob7> wenn ich rechtklick steht da, ein hacken bei ausführbar
<noob7> in paketverwaltung ist noch ne alte version
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mal auf einem Terminal in dem Verzeichnis  ./blender (oder wie die Datei heisst) probieren und schauen, ob es Fehlermeldungen gibt
<Fuchs> und Du brauchst zwingend die neue? 
<noob7> zwingend nicht aber wäre nicht schlecht
<noob7> hab versucht eine 64bit version auf einem 32bit system zu starten :) trotzdem danke
<stefan_> Hallo!
<stefan_> Ich kann diesen Aufgabe nicht. Schitte.
<stefan_> Open the installation file "Batch2PDF-1.0.0.oxt" with 7-zip (or another zip-program), open the folder "registration", rename the file "MIT License.txt" and close 7-zip. Now try installation again.
<stefan_> Das Ding ist Schreibgeschützt.
<stefan_> Also das oxt Archiv ist schreibgeschützt.
<stefan_> Wie mache ich das denn dann?
<bekks> Mit chmod
<DaQ^> wo liegt die datei überhaupt?
<stefan_> Ähm /home/stefan/Desktop
<DaQ^> dann chown die datei mal auf dich
<kurnik> Hallo, wenn ich habe eine ssh-Verbindung aufgebaut und möchte zum ssh-promt wechseln, was mit "~C" funktionieren soll. Das klappt allerdings nur wenn ich den befehlt "~C" in den zwischenspeicher kopiere und dann ins terminal werfe. Liegt das an meinen Tastatureinstellungen? Das "~" Zeichen erscheint auch nur bei zweifacher Tastatureingabe. 
<apollo13> hä?
<DaQ^> des hab ich auch grad gedacht
<kurnik> ist das auf mich bezogen?
<apollo13> anzunehmen
<D-F3NS> hoi, ich wollte überprüfen ob acpi benutzt wird. hab im wiki gelesen, dass ich dies mit "grep -i acpi /boot/grub/menu.lst" oder "cat /proc/cmdline" bewerkstelligen kann
<kurnik> ssh verbindung aufgebaut und ins ssh-prompt wechseln, das ist soweit klar?
<D-F3NS> erstere funzt gar nicht, letztere zeigt mir nichts von acpi an
<apollo13> nein
<D-F3NS> nutze ubuntu 11.04. die datei menu.lst gibt es auch nicht in /boot/grub/
<apollo13> D-F3NS: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kurnik> Ich habe mich über "$ ssh server" zu meinem zweitrechner verbunden, jetzt möchte ich ins ssh-Prompt (oder Escape-Sequenz). Das soll über "$ ~C" funktionieren...
<stefan_> Muss ich chown stefan /home/stefan/Desktop/Batch2PDF-1.0.0.oxt nutzen, um den Schreibschutz zu entfernen?
<apollo13> kurnik: mit ssh server bist du schon im prompt…
<stefan_> Oder wie mache ich das?
<apollo13> man chmod sowie man chown
<kurnik> apollo13:  Ja in dem des verbundenen Rechners, aber nicht im ssh Prompt
<apollo13> was zum teufel soll ein ssh prompt sein?
<DaQ^> chown stefan:stefan /home/stefan/Desktop/Batch2PDF-1.0.0.oxt
<D-F3NS> apollo13, thx
<kurnik> apollo13: escape-sequenz, es erscheint "ssh>" im terminal und es können Befehle ala "-L 5231:localhost:31744" eingeworfen werden
<apollo13> kurnik: interessant, das hab ich in der tat noch nie verwendet :)
<apollo13> funktioniert btw über ~C
<kurnik> ja und das ist mein Problem, "~C" wird nur angenommen, wenn ich es in das Terminal reinkopiere
<apollo13> ja dann hast wohl dein keyboard kaputt konfiguriert
<kurnik> das klingt so endgültig...
<D-F3NS> mit "grep -i acpi /boot/grub/grub.cfg" zeigt er mir nichts an, kann ich davon ausgehen dass acpi nicht eingeschaltet ist?
<apollo13> D-F3NS: nö
<apollo13> kurnik: nicht wirklich, schau mal 
<apollo13> ups
<apollo13> kurnik: du sagtest du kannst ~ nicht normal tippen, was hast du damit gemeint?
<D-F3NS> apollo13, wie kann ich verifizieren ob mein nebook mit acpi läuft oder nicht?
<apollo13> kA
<apollo13> kurnik: dass ~ erst nachm 2. mal kommt ist normal wenn du in ner ssh session bist
<D-F3NS> apollo13,  war das "kA" an mich?
<apollo13> ja
<D-F3NS> damnit
<bekks> D-F3NS: Die grub config hat NICHTS mit ACPI zu tun.
<bekks> D-F3NS: Schau in der kernel config nach.
<apollo13> außer es steht noacpi drin ;)
<D-F3NS> bekks, haste evtl nen link oder so? bin da nicht wirklich firm drin.
<kurnik>  apollo13: aber wenn es normal ist, warum komme ich dann nicht ins ssh-prompt
<apollo13> kurnik: also wenn ich das eintipp sehe ich nix, also ich tippe ~C blind und dann bin ich im ssh control promopt
<apollo13> kA, wie gesagt ich hab erst heute gehört dass es sowas überhaupt gibt^^
<D-F3NS> naja evtl sollte ich meine frage umformulieren: Wie und wo kann ich sehen ob ACPI auf meinem netbook läuft oder nicht :)
<DaQ^> <bekks> D-F3NS: Schau in der kernel config nach.
<kurnik>  apollo13: ALT GR zusammen mit "+" ? und dann bist du im ssh-prompt?
<kurnik> bei mir kommt nichts
<apollo13> nein dann noch ein großes C dazu
<kurnik> also bei einer EU Tastur
<apollo13> ALTGR + SHIFT c
<apollo13> ALTGR nachm + natürlich wieder loslassen, eben einfach literal ~C eintippen
<kurnik> genau so versuche ich das
<kurnik> merkwürdig..
<jokrebel> hi
<kurnik> Okay ich hab was gefunden: "ssh -e Zeichen :	definiert das Zeichen für die Escape-Sequenz (Standard: ~)"
<kurnik> apollo13: klappt bei dir "ssh -e Zeichen"? bei mir erhalte ich entweder die Beschwerde "Bad escape character" oder wird die eingabe nicht akzeptiert und mir die ssh bedienungsanleitung gezeigt
<apollo13> jupp
<apollo13> ist aber ssh -eZeichen
<kurnik> oh...
<kurnik> das wird getestet
<apollo13> oder auch nicht, aber so gehts zumindest bei mir
<apollo13> also ssh -e . und ssh -e. gehen beide bei mir
<kurnik> also wenn ich das ohne leerzeichen eintippe komme ich in einen prompt ohne bezeichnung ">"
<stefan_> Kennt einer von euch die libre-/openoffice Erweiterung batch2pdf?
<apollo13> kraut: irgendwas hast du ordentlich kaputt gemacht bei dir :)
<stefan_> Man kann doch normal auch Dokumente nach PDF exportieren. Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht, warum ich mir batch2pdf installieren soll, wenn es dabei Fehler gibt...
<kurnik> jetzt bin ich ein kraut?
<apollo13> lol tab completion fail
<apollo13> kraut: sry^^
<kurnik> ^^
<kurnik> echt merkwürdig mein problem, denn sonst klappt alles bestens
<kurnik> apollo13: aber vielen dank fürs helfen und testen
<apollo13> versuchs mal mit nem anderen terminal
<apollo13> eg xterm
<kurnik> ok
<kurnik> probier ich dann später aus, muss jetzt weg
<kurnik> ade
<apollo13> hmm wer hat hier kerberos am rennen und kann mir sagen wie man ne app dazu schreibt die die auth via kerberos macht?
<fazer> hallo, ich möchte ein script automatisch starten lassen über "startprogramme"
<fazer> wie heißt der befehl, wenn die datei ".mount" heißt?
<soilah> hallo! ich versuche gerade einen funambol-server unter ubuntu 11.04 32bit zum laufen zu bekommen. ich hielt mich an diese anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/funambol. der "apache tomcat" wird zwar gestartet, jedoch scheint der server trotzdem unerreichbar. sowohl das webinterface als auch mit dem admin tool. früher (ubuntu 10.10 - eine frühere funambol-version) gab es keine probleme. habt ihr eine idee?
<soilah> ach und es geht gerade um die aktuelle stable: funambol 10.0.2
<DaQ^> hört der dienst denn auch? netstat -tulpn
<soilah> scheint so - das müsste es sein, oder?:  tcp   0   0 0.0.0.0:8080   0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN
<DaQ^> wenn dein tomcat auf 8080 hört, dann ja. ist ja auch standard
<DaQ^> steht was in den logs?
<soilah> cat /opt/Funambol/logs/ds-server/ds-server.log
<soilah> "Funambol Data Synchronization Server never started"
<soilah> [2011-06-26 14:53:37,208] [funambol.configuration] [INFO] [] [] [] [] [] Stopping configuration monitor [funambol-directory-monitor-221e9e]
<DaQ^> der tomcat hat auch nen access log, siehst du da deine versuche?
<DaQ^> probierst dus direkt auf der maschine oder von ner anderen
<soilah> direkt auf der maschine
<soilah> meinst du eine von denen?: cat /opt/Funambol/logs/http/*.log
<DaQ^> ich hab keinen funambol server. aber tomcat bleibt im kern tomcat. ich schätze, dass des da liegt, ja
<soilah> verstehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401067/
<soilah> von anderen rechnern im lan dasselbe ergebnis. habe es schon vorher auf einem anderen 11.04er - auch dasselbe problem. das ist jetzt eine recht frische installation - ich gehe davon aus, dass nichts falsch eingestellt ist.
<DaQ^> sieht eigtl auch nicht schlecht aus
<DaQ^> schonmal aus spass einfach wget http://localhost:8080/funambol gemacht?
<DaQ^> kommt da ein timeout?
<soilah> ja: 2011-06-26 15:21:46 FEHLER 404: /funambol/.
<soilah> meine internen IPs sind 10.0.0.X - aber daran sollte es nicht liegen, oder?
<DaQ^> des is egal
<soilah> ok
<DaQ^> aber da hast du deine antwort
<DaQ^> der tomcat ist zwar da
<DaQ^> aber anscheinend ist funambol nicht richtig konfiguriert im tomcat
<soilah> :/ hab leider wenig plan von tomcats (und webservern im allgemeinen). aber ich such mal nach ner configfile
<DaQ^> java und tomcat....
<DaQ^> kotz
<soilah> :)
<soilah> ich versteh nur nicht warum das problem mit google nicht auffindbar ist. nach der ubuntuusers anleitung hat es auf verschiedenen geräten zum selben problem geführt. ich denk mal ich bin nicht der einzige.
<DaQ^> wahrscheinlich nicht
<soilah> ich schau mal ob die leute in #funambol sich rühren. aber danke für deine hilfe, DaQ^ 
<DaQ^> np
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks: danke für den Hinweis gestern, heute ließ sich der Rechner normal starten, ich habe ein wenig die Festplatte in Verdacht und gleich mal einen Backup gemacht
<soilah> DaQ^: bin jetzt doch fündig geworden. verstehe das problem zwar nicht ganz, aber das löschen folgender ordner hat geholfen: /opt/Funambol/tools/​tomcat/webapps/funam​bol | /opt/Funambol/tools/tomcat/work | /opt/Funambol/tools/tomcat/temp
<jokrebel> Thomas_Zahreddin: Backup bei merkwürdigen Fehlern ist immer gut ;-)
<DaQ^> hast du da irgendwo ein .war paket?
<soilah> scheinbar war da eins: https://core.forge.funambol.org/ds/viewMessage.do?dsForumId=405&dsMessageId=161605
<shetlandpony> soilah's url: http://tinyurl.com/6fkywcb | 
<soilah> ja ;p
<Durga> ahoihoi liebe user
<Durga> kann mir jemad helfen?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? Durga
<shetlandpony> Durga: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Durga> das problem ist folgendes
<DaQ^> aber schon irgendwie schlecht von denen
<jokrebel> Durga: Wenn Du ne Frage stellst vielleicht...
<Durga> bei filme musik und stream gibts nen crash
<Durga> ist vermute ich der sound treiber
<Durga> erst geht alles aber nach ein paar minuten boom
<TheInfinity> hast du irgendwas manuell installiert?
<Durga> macht er nen restart
<Durga> treiber nicht
<Durga> software ja
<Durga> kann ich irgend wo nen crashreport auslesen und posten?
<jokrebel> Durga: Kannst Du bitte Deine sehr allgemeinen Angaben etwas präzisieren: Welcher Player? Welcher Stream? Fehlermeldungen? etc.pp.
<Durga> alle
<Durga> egal was einfach wenn audio benutzt wird
<Durga> nein keine fehlermeldungen
<jokrebel> Durga: Auch bei den Systemklängen?
<Durga> nein
<Durga> :)
<Durga> warscheinlich wegen der länge
<jokrebel> Durga: Versuch das ganze mal aus der Konsole heraus zu öffnen. Vielleicht erscheint dort ein entscheidender Hinweis
<Durga> sorry wie was?
<Durga> bin böser noob
<Durga> was aus der konsole öffnen?
<jokrebel> Durga: Denn namen des Players herausfinden und das ganze über ein Terminal starten lassen.
<Durga> vlc zb
<Durga> oder amarok
<jokrebel> Durga: zB. Anwendungen - Zubehör - Terminal … dort dann Amarok eingeben
<Durga> oder online streams
<Durga> oke ich probiers mal
<Durga> amarok hat gestartet
<Durga> und jetzt musik laufen lassen wa?
<jokrebel> Durga: Gut - dann veruch jetzt so einen Fehler zu provozieren und schau dann im Terminal ob Meldungen auftauchen.
<jokrebel> +s
<Durga> nen crash log gibt es nicht?
<Durga> sollte doch in /var/log/? rumliegen
<Durga> nen log vom letzten absturtz
<jokrebel> Durga: /in /var/log gibt es Logs. Musst halt schaun… … ggf. auch in der /home/DeinUser/.xsession-errors oder .xsession-errors.old
<Durga> ich gugg mal
<auftisch> nach upgrade auf natty hab ich nen schwarzen bildschirm beim booten mit nem wei?en cursor; abgesicherter mod. l?uft so weit; es muss an der stelle die passphrase abfrage kommen f?r die verschl. systempartition; die neue 3d oberfl?che l?uft
<Durga> jokrebel vlc meint
<Durga> [0x96ffafc] signals interface error: signal 17 overriden (0x55914c0)
<Durga> [0x96ffafc] signals interface error:  /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]
<Durga> aber läuft zurzeit
<auftisch> was kann ich da machen?
<anditouzani> hallo zusammen. kennt jemand einen bash-befehl um die arbeitsfläche zu ändern?
<DaQ^> anditouzani: denk mal über die frage nach
<Fuchs> warum, es gibt, je nach Fenstermanager, einen 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: welche Fensterverwaltung? Je nach dem kannst Du dbus nehmen (z.B. qdbus als CLI Applikation dafuer) oder wmctrl 
<Durga> jokrebel hab nun vlc amarok und firefox jeweils in einem separaten terminal geöffnet bis jetzt alles oke
<Durga> bis auf die fehler im vlc
<wolfgang1939> Mir gelingt es nicht eine Datei *.mid in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS abzuspielen. Die Datei ist in einer Webseite und geht in Windows einwandfrei abzuspielen. Hier die Zeile vom Quelltext: <embed src="beispiel.mid" autostart="true" hidden="true" loop="true" /> . Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<anditouzani> also ich möchte aus einem c-programm je nach dem was passiert zb auf arbeitsfläche 2 oder 3 wechseln. und ich dachte es wär das einfachste sowas in einem skript zu machen. je nach dem was das c programm zurückgibt, wird das fenster nach "links" oder "rechts " gedreht
<Fuchs> wolfgang1939: das wird daran liegen, dass der Browser ggf. kein Programm kennt, um Midi Dateien zu oeffnen
<anditouzani> DaQ: was ist so falsch and er frage?
<Fuchs> anditouzani: meine Frage ist noch immer offen 
<DaQ^> du kannst damit theoretisch alles meinen
<anditouzani> was meinst du mit fensterverwaltung? ich kenn mich ehrlich gesagt noch nciht so sonderlich gut aus unter linux
<Fuchs> anditouzani: ah, okay. Das wechseln der Arbeitsflaeche uebernimmt bei Linux nicht immer das gleiche Programm
<Fuchs> anditouzani: meist ist es die Fensterverwaltung  (KDE hat kwin, Gnome hat metacity, alle koennen auch mit compiz (Desktopeffekte), ...) 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: deswegen ist auch die Frage, ob das nur funktionieren muss oder bei allen Leuten
<Fuchs> weil eine generische Loesung wird schwierig 
<vectory> unity hat mutter, würd mal auf das tippen
<Fuchs> eine auf eine spezielle Fensterverwaltung zugeschnittene hingegen sollte kein Problem sein 
<Fuchs> unity hat ganz sicher nicht mutter, unity hat compiz. 
<vectory> oO
<vectory> gnome shell hat mutter?
<anditouzani> fuchs: ah okay. soll nur bei mir laufen. ich hab gnome. also ist metacity mein google-stichwort? ;)
<Fuchs> anditouzani: nicht zwingend
<Fuchs> anditouzani: Konsole auf,  ps aux | egrep -i "comp|meta|win" | grep -v grep 
<anditouzani> fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401077/
<Fuchs> compiz also 
<Fuchs> dann wird alles standardisierte wie wmctl wohl schon mal nicht gehen
<anditouzani> fuchs: ich habe hier mal so nen effekt reingemacht, dass die desktops so auf nem würfel sind, die sich drehen. ist deswegen die verwaltung compiz? 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: compiz hat ein dbus plugin, gib mir rasch ein paar Minuten
<Fuchs> anditouzani: richtig
<anditouzani> fuchs: alles klar
<Fuchs> anditouzani: compiz verwaltet dann Deine Fenster (Groesse, Position, ...) und macht auch den Wuerfel 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: wir versuchen trotzdem mal wmctrl 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: installier das mal und dann versuch   wmctrl -s 2 
<wolfgang1939> Ich gehe jetzt mal raus, weil ich leider nicht sehe, wo ich jemand mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen helfen kann. Vielleicht kann mir Fuchs später schreiben, wo es bei dem zu Ubuntu gehörenden Browser Firefox fehlt, damit solche Dateien abgespielt werden können. Ich habe schon alle möglichen Add-ons (denke ich) installiert.
<Fuchs> ich suche in der Zwischenzeit nach der dbus Referenz von Compiz 
<Fuchs> wolfgang1939: gecko-mediaplayer sollte midi koennen, imo 
<anditouzani> alles klar
<Fuchs> Irrtum vorbehalten
<Deadline> rash produzieren hat gefunzt :) aber leider bringt mir das nichts veil der pc nen restart gemacht hat
<Deadline> crash
<Fuchs> anditouzani: Du findest auf http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Dbus  ein python-Skript. Das kannst Du Dir nach $PATH kopieren (z.B. /usr/local/bin) und dann verwenden 
<Deadline> jokrebel ich probiers nochmal
<Fuchs> anditouzani: Beispielaufruf befindet sich ebenfalls auf dieser Seite. Da Du als Nutzer nicht nach /usr/local/bin schreiben darfst, kannst Du   sudo cp dateiname /usr/local/bin  verwenden. 
<wolfgang1939> Na, ich versuche es noch 'mal mit dem gecko-mediaplayer. Aber das habe ich, glaube ich, auch schon mal probiert. Danke.
<anditouzani> fuchs: wmctrl -s 2 hat nicht funktioniert. also, das skript runterladen, in bin kopieren und danach kann ich über dbus darauf zugreifen? also zb auch in nem c++ programm? 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: in einem C++ Programm koenntest Du direkt dbus-Bindings verwenden 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: aber wenn das Programm in $PATH liegt, dann kannst Du meinetwegen von irgendwo auf das Programm zugreifen, 
<Fuchs> das Programm selber macht dann fuer Dich die dbus Aufrufe
<Fuchs> da Python eine Skriptsprache ist, kannst Du dir die .py Datei auch in einem Texteditor anschauen, dann siehst Du, was die genau via dbus aufruft 
<Deadline> [0x8cf8b5c] signals interface error: signal 17 overriden (0x12e84c0)
<Deadline> [0x8cf8b5c] signals interface error:  /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]
<Deadline> ^C[0x8cf8b5c] signals interface error: Caught Unterbrechung signal, exiting...
<Deadline> ^Cstudent@student-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Fuchs> ,paste? Deadline 
<shetlandpony> Deadline: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Deadline> oke hier nochmal so
<Deadline> hab den vlc schon wieder gekillt
<anditouzani> fuchs: ah okay. also ich kenn mich zufälligerweise ein bisschen mit dbus aus. wenn der befehl zum "drehen" der arbeitsfläche eine normale methode auf dem dbus ist, sollte ich damit auch ohne skript zurechtkommen
<Deadline> kann sich das mal wer ansehen
<Deadline> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420230/
<Fuchs> anditouzani: ist es 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: schau in das Pythonskript 
<Fuchs> anditouzani: das Dbus Plugin muss dazu aktiv sein, pruef das in ccsm 
<anditouzani> fuchs: ja ist es. super, das sollte so dann eigentlich funktionieren. vielen dank für deine hilfe!
<Sputnik> Hallo, hab da folgendes Problem. Wenn ich ein USB-Gerät anstecken hab dann, fährt der PC nicht herunter sondern,geht auf Neustart.Wenn kein Usb angesteckt ist dann fähr er normal herunter.
<Sputnik> Hat einer eine Idee, was das sein könnte?
<Fuchs> anditouzani: keine Ursache 
<Fuchs> Sputnik: kaputtes ACPI auf Deinem Mainboard, als Vermutung
<Sputnik> Fuchs: Kan es auch an den BIOS einstellungen liegen?
<Sputnik> n
<Fuchs> Sputnik: ja, koennte, wenn das BIOS dafuer etwas bietet
<Sputnik> Wo muß ich da gucken?
<Fuchs> Sputnik: wuerde mich mal interessieren, ob das Verhalten auch bei einem  sudo shutdown -h now   passiert
<Sputnik> Ja Ok, ich versuche es mal.Bis gleich...
<Durga> und schon wieder restart
<Durga> grrrr
<Durga> <Deadline> kann sich das mal wer ansehen
<Durga> <Deadline> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420230/
<Durga> ?
<Durga> bitte
<Durga> [0xa0c6afc] signals interface error: signal 17 overriden (0x42a34c0)
<Durga> [0xa0c6afc] signals interface error:  /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]
<jokrebel> Durga: Nur weil Du es nochmal auch direkt hier reinkopierst wird sich auch nicht schneller eine Lösung finden lassen. Höchstens den ein oder anderen verärgern…
<jokrebel> ,geduld? Durga
<shetlandpony> Durga: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Durga> :)
<Durga> passt ich muss pulseaudio deinstallieren
<Durga> wie es mir scheint
<Durga> ich probier das mal
<Sputnik> Da bin ich wieder!
<Sputnik> Fuchs: Bei dem Befehl sudo shutdown -h now, passiert das selbe. Der pc geht bei angestecktem USB-Gerät auf Neustart.
<Fuchs> Sputnik: interessant
<Fuchs> Sputnik: koennte ACPI sein. Notebook? Desktop? 
<Sputnik> ist das vieleicht ein Bug?
<Fuchs> unwahrscheinlich aber moeglich
<Sputnik> Dektop   IBM M52 ThinkCentre
<Fuchs> hm, such mal auf launchpad.net oder sonst google, ob mit dieser Hardware andere Leute das gleiche Problem haben
<Sputnik> Welche Nummer muß ich den bei ACPI, einstellen?
<Sputnik> Ok mach ich mal
<Fuchs> Nummer? Das ist keine Nummer. 
<Fuchs> ,acpi? Sputnik 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber acpi, ich assoziiere aber acpi-fix und IBM_ACPI damit
<Fuchs> *seufz*  anyway, ist keine Nummer, ist ein System
 * Fuchs muss nun eh aussteigen und nach Hause
<Sputnik> Ok, vielen Dank
<stefan_> Wenn ein paar von euch das Energiapplet zum Prozessordrosseln benutzen, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Wählen der Frequenzen oder z.B. Performance oder Powersafe?
<k1l> stefan_: das wählen ist eine feste frequenz. das andere sind governour
<stefan_> Ist es sinnvoller, die Taktfrequenz zu bestimmen oder einen "Energieparameter"?
<stefan_> Gibt es da ein "sinnvoller"?
<jokrebel> stefan_: Das Wiki kennst Du schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<jwi> on demand
<k1l> stefan_: je nach benutzung machen da verschiedene sinn. lies dich ein und such es dir aus.
<stefan_> Danke
<stefan_> Ich hab mich gewundert, dass irgendwie beides geht
<mini2> moin
<mini2> kann ich mit kde einfach über dolphin auf eine diskette im zugreifen?
<k1l> auf eine diskette zugreifen sollte auch kde hinbekommen
<mini2> ich kann zwar mounten mit: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 aber ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen bzw. die daten sehen
<mini2> ich sehe die daten nur wenn ich in einer zeile mounten + ls ausführe danach sehe ich nix mehr
<mini2> also so: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 && ls -ali /media/floppy
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/diskette mini2 
<k1l> vlt fehlt dir die gruppe floppy? ansonsten schau mal rein
<mini2> ich bin in der gruppe floppy
<claudia> hallo, ich habe gerade versucht, über synaptics ein dist-upgrade durchzuführen, doch scheinbar steht das system jetzt. wie mache ich da am besten weiter? er hängt bei der installation der konfigurationsdatei /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme.
<claudia> es handelt sich um ein update von lucid lynx auf maveric meercat
<mini2> ok danke mit udisks klappt es
<Streamstormer> claudia: Wenn du dir sicher bist das sich nichts mehr tut: abbrechen und sudo dpkg --configure -a und danach ein sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ausführen. Hoffe es hilft kann aber auch schief gehen 
<claudia> streamstormer: danke, werde das mal versuchen
<claudia> es ist nicht so, dass gar nichts mehr geht, nur das upgrade fenster ist gefroren
<bekks> Dann warte am besten noch ein bisschen.
<Streamstormer> claudia: Zeigt die systemüberwachung an das dpkg oder update-manager noch was macht?
<claudia> hab schon neu gestartet grade
<Streamstormer> claudia: und das system funktioniert noch???
<claudia> ja ist noch alles da, der desktop startet normal
<Streamstormer> claudia: ok Glueck gehabt
<Streamstormer> claudia: ok Glueck gehabt
<claudia> also das ganze nach einem update nochmal?
<claudia> im wiki steht, man solle diesen nvidia-nouveau rauswerfen vorher das mach ich nun mal#
<claudia> bin mal kurz off
<Streamstormer> claudia: wo im wiki?
<Streamstormer> claudia: fuehre die Befehle aus die ich dir gepostet habe
<linuksamiko> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche seit Anfang des Monats irgendwo diese angekündigten Asus eee mit vorinstalliertem 10.10 zu bekommen, aber selbst auf der Seite von Asus gibt es keinen Hinweis darauf
<linuksamiko> Die Geräte sollten ja angeblich seit dem 1.6. verfügbar sein
<stefan_> Hallo! Seht ihr bei euch im Konfigurationseditor den Pfad "apps -> gnome-power-manager -> cpufreq
<stefan_> Im Wiki wird er erwähnt. Ich finde ihn jedoch nicht.
<stefan_> bzw. kommt bei mir buttons und danach disks.
<stefan_> Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<der_sebo> moin moin hab ne fritz x usb, die wird aber nicht mehr unter natty unterstüzt
<jokrebel> der_sebo: Was ist ne "fritz x usb"? WLAN-Stick?
<der_sebo> externe isdn usb box
<jokrebel> der_sebo: Für Online? Oder nur für Fax und so?
<der_sebo> als voip auf isdn wandler unter asterisk
<der_sebo> unter 10.04 läuft sie noch
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Lufti> I habe a script that converts files. I have to start it like this: ./script.sh -i input.mai -o output.st
<Lufti> I have to execute this script for alle files of type *.mai in my current folder.
<bekks> ,german? Lufti 
<shetlandpony> Lufti: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Lufti> ups, jetzt wird mein schlechtes Englisch sogar zur Gewohnheit. :P
<Lufti> Also, ich will das oben genannte script für alle *.mai Dateien im aktuellen Ordner ausführen. Dabei soll der Dateiname (das vor .mai/.st) gleich bleiben. Gibt es da eine Kurzform, oder bin ich gezwungen ein Script zu schreiben?
<Lufti> so nach dem Sinn:
<bekks> Das macht keinen Sinn,
<Lufti> ./script.sh -i *.mai -o *.st
<bekks> Wenn das vor dem .mai gleich bleibt, hast Du genau eine einzige Datei "input.mai".
<bekks> Und dann kann *.mai schon mal nicht mehr als 1 liefern.
<Lufti> nee, in dem Ordner gibt es unzählige *.mai Dateien. Und zu denen soll es eine entsprechende (bis auf das Dateiende) gleichbenannte *.st Datei geben.
<Lufti> d.h. das Script soll für jede datei (beispielhaft eine mit dem namen foobar.mai) ausgeführt werden: ./script.sh -i foobar.mai -o foobar.st
<bekks> kann man wunderbar an for verfüttern.
<Lufti> und eine Abkürzung dafür gibt es nicht?
<dAnjou> Lufti: ungetestet, also erst in nem testordner ausprobieren: find ordner/ -type f -name "*.mai" -exec ./script -i '{}' -o $(echo '{}' | sed 's/mai$/st/')
<Lufti> da ist es ja einfacher ein Script mit for zu schreiben ;D
<Lufti> trotzdem, vielen Dank!
<dAnjou> Lufti: einfacher ist es in 2 schritten
<Lufti> mmh?
<dAnjou> find ordner/ -type f -name "*.mai" -exec ./script -i '{}' -o '{}'.st \;
<dAnjou> und dann mit rename das ".mai" raushauen
<dAnjou> das vorhin von mir gepostete funktioniert so auch noch nich
<dAnjou> rename 's/\.mai//' *.st wäre der befehl
<Lufti> dAnjou: danke schön!
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit openfire server. Installation ok. Setup durchlaufen, ok. Dann bei Start adminkonsole kommt sofort wieder der setup....
<k1l> ,wf? apricot1 
<shetlandpony> apricot1: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> apricot1: hier mal reingeguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openfire
<apricot1> ich guck mal rein.. danke :)
<apricot1> k1l, hab Ubuntu 10.10 openfire 3.7.0. beim googeln scheint es ein Berechtigungsproblem zu sein...
<k1l> apricot1: auf der genannten wiki seite ist dein problem beschrieben (wenn ich das richtig sehe)
<apricot1> beim starten von http://localhost:9090 erscheint korrekt das setup. Nach End kommt Meldung: 'Starte Admin Konsole' dann kommt sofort wieder das setup
<apricot1> k1l, /etc/init.d/openfire restart hilft auch nicht
<apricot1> k1l, die /etc/openfire/openfire.xml war leer. Ich hab die bei ubuntuusers angegebenen Daten eingepflegt mit korrektem usernamen. Hab mich auch in die Gruppe openfire geaddet - nix
<k1l> apricot1: eigentlich soll er in die openfire.xml eintragen, wenn das setup durchlaufen wurde. wenn du aber mit sudo rechten etc rumfummelst kann es sein, dass er deswegen dort probleme bekommt
<ring0> nach der installation von wine wurden keine einträge im menü vorgenommen. also anwendungen - wine fehlt komplett. wie erstelle ich diese einträge im nachhinein? dpkg-reconfigure oder wine purgen und installieren war erfolglos.
<ring0> ich möchte jetzt auch nicht jeden eintrag händisch hinzufügen
<apricot1> k1l, ich probier mal weiter ... komisch nur, dass openfire  schon mal gelaufen ist. Jetzt trotz Neuinstallation nicht. Danke erstmal
<macolazius> hi, hab ma fix nen kleinen denkfehler evtl.: habe auf laptop ne samba freigabe laufen, die auch funktioniert, kann auf diese von windows und von nem anderen linux zugreifen. jetz will ich ne zweite freigabe einrichten, allerdings funzt die nicht, ich kann sie nirgends sehen. habe alles genauso eingestellt wie in der ersten freigabe, "denke ich"... 
<macolazius> da will man fix nen filmabend einrichten und dann sowas ^^
<macolazius> ps: laptop linux is ubuntu 10.04 
<bekks> Samba neugestartet?
<macolazius> mit 'sudo initctl restart smbd ' ? ja
<macolazius> vergesst es, ES GEHT !!! :D
<macolazius> lol
<macolazius> is mir aber auch grad bisl unverständl.: es lag daran, dass ich die freigabe als nicht sichtbar eingetragen hab... aber komisch is nur dass ich meine erste freigabe SEHE, obwohl sie unsichtbar is... 
<macolazius> jetz hab ich noch n kleines prob. kann nicht auf die freigabe schreiben... ich verstehs grad echt nich, hilfe? :D
<claudia_> hallo, war vorhin schonmal da, es ging um die aktualisierung von lucid auf maverick. das hat alles funktioniert. nun wollte ich weiter aktualisieren auf natty, aber nach dem reboot habe ich nur noch einen grub-prompt. was nun?
<macolazius> wäre nett wenn ich hilfe bekommen würde... ich hab auch schon 'net usershare add ........ user:f ' durchgezogen
<claudia_> Streamstormer, noch da?
<jokrebel> claudia_: Das Upgrade lief fehlerfei durch? Danach vorsichtshalber nochmal ein "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" bereits versucht?
<claudia_> jokrebel, da komme ich nicht hin - habe doch nur den grub-prompt
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> wie kann ich meine fenstertitel wieder zentrieren?
<dreamon> claudia_, beantworte mal jokrebel seine Frage ob das Upgrade fehlerfrei durchlief.
<macolazius> mag mir keiner helfen ?
<macolazius> bekomme keine schreibrechte auf meiner freigabe 
<kleinerfreak> Hallo
<kleinerfreak> Ich habe ubuntu 11.04 und meine Canon PowerShot A480 wird nicht als Massendatenträger erkannt, woran kann das liegen? lsusb sagt, das Canon erkannt wurde
<claudia_> ja das update lief durch
<jokrebel> claudia_: Gibts da Meldungen die uns weiterhelfen könnten?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wenn grub nicht mehr startet.. welchen Grub hat sie denn da? Muß sie den eventuell mit -> LiveCD wiederherstellen -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation
<claudia_> da kommt einfach nur der grub-prompt. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Startet GRUB wirklich nicht? Ich sitz nicht davor…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wenn nur der Prompt kommt, dann gehe ich davon aus
<claudia_> grub-version ist 1.98-1ubuntu6
<jokrebel> claudia_: so wie dies hier: http://aaron-kelley.net/blog/2011/04/grub-prompt-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<bekks> macolazius: Nopaste mal die smb.conf
<ubuntini> ich habe hier eine Digitalkamera von Jenoptik, die ich per USB an den Computer angeschlossen habe. Ubuntu hat diese auch shconmal erkannt. Jedoch erkennt er sie seit neuestem nicht mehr. Was kann ich da tun?
<macolazius> das würde ich gerne tun, nur sitz ich am hauptrechner und die frage is auf dem laptop und da hab ich noch kein irc druf... 
<bekks> Wozu genau braucht man IRC zum nopasten?
<bekks> Genau, gar nicht.
<macolazius> asooo.. sekunde.. ja klar
<kleinerfreak> ubuntini: Wie bei mir :)
<ubuntini> kleinerfreak:  auch seit den Updates?
<claudia_> jokrebel, genau das ist das problem, bist du das schonmal durchgegangen? ich werde das mal probieren...
<jokrebel> claudia_: Nein hab das nicht glesen. Mir ging es nur drum zu wissen, wo Du landest.
<claudia_> habe ja 2 mal upgegradet, dabei muss der auf der seite erwähnte bug aufgetreten sein.
<macolazius> http://paste.pocoo.org/420391
<macolazius> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420391
<macolazius> ich bemerke gerade dass ich nur schreibrechte im hauptverzeichnis habe, aber sobald ich eine ebene tiefer gehe is schicht im schacht
<bekks> Und auf welches share kannst Du nicht schreiben?
<macolazius> es geht um das movies, aber auf allen freigaben is im unterverzeichnis schluss mit schreiben
<kleinerfreak> ubuntini: Muss mal sehen ob es ein neues Update gibt, mom
<kleinerfreak> ubuntini: Ja, habe die aktuellste Version (ist allerdings ein Xubuntu)
<ubuntini> kleinerfreak: Okay, hier geht es schon seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr
<kleinerfreak> ubuntini: Habe das vor zwei Wochen oder so einmal probiert, da ging es.
<ubuntini> kleinerfreak: Achso, hier ein Ubuntu 10.10. Die Webcam wird nur als video0 erkannt, soll aber als Massenspeicher erkannt werden
<ubuntini> Ich meinte die Digitalkamera
<ubuntini> nicht die Webcam, sorry
<kleinerfreak> Kein Ding
<kleinerfreak> Habe leider über google auch nichts gefunden
<k1l> macolazius: guck dir mal dir rechte der dateien/ordner an. gruppenberechtigungen bieten sich da an. pack die user die drauf zugreifen dürfen in eine gruppe und die shares dann dieser gruppe zuordnen z.b.
<macolazius> und wie packe ich die user in ne group ?
<macolazius> :D
<k1l> macolazius: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht 
<k1l> siehe benutzerverwaltung
<kleinerfreak> ubuntini: Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es dazu keine Lösung gibt
<jokrebel> gn8
<kleinerfreak> Kann mir einer sagen, welches dev eine Digicam bekommt, wenn sie ein Massendatenträger sein soll?
<bekks> Das nächste freie.
<kleinerfreak> Super Antwort; also /dev/sdb?
<Fuchs> Die Antwort ist korrekt. Wenn Du noch kein /dev/sdbn hast, dann wird es /dev/sdbn 
<Fuchs> wenn Du eins hast, dann halt nicht. Wenn Du es gerne statisch moechtest, dann magst Du den tollen Wikiartikel zu udev lesen, 
<Fuchs> ,udev? kleinerfreak 
<shetlandpony> kleinerfreak, udev ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev - Weitere Infos im query ...
<stefan_> Hat einer von euch qshutdown im Panel?
<stefan_> Ich verstehe die Einstellungen des Programms nicht :(
<stefan_> Was muss ich machen, damit das Symbol im Panel erscheint, wenn ich Ubuntu starte, dass er aber nicht sofort mit dem Runterzählen beginnt?
<stefan_> Wenn ich das Paket des AV Clam Dämon installiere, beginnt der dann auch, oder muss ich das irgendwo freischalten?
<bekks> Das ist Dritt-Software, oder?
<stefan_> nene
<bekks> Du meinst dann also "clamav"?
<stefan_> Ja, aber im Speziellen den Dämon
<stefan_> clamav-daemon
<stefan_> ist das Paket
<stefan_> bzw. clamd ist der Name des Programms
<stefan_> Im Wiki steht dazu: Der Daemon läuft dann als Dienst im Hintergrund. Bei der Installation wird ein entsprechendes Startskript unter /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon angelegt. Das Skript kann mit den üblichen Parametern start, stop und restart bedient werden.
<Fuchs> stefan_: ps aux | grep -i clam | grep -v grep 
<Fuchs> stefan_: wenn Du da eine Ausgabe hast, dann laeuft es
<stefan_> clamav   27607  0.0  0.0  44912   780 ?        Ss   Jun25   0:02 /usr/bin/freshclam -d --quiet
<stefan_> Aber ist das für den Dämon?
<Fuchs> man freshclam duerfte es Dir sagen, ein -d klingt fuer mich danach
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clamav stefan_ 
<P01nt3r> nabend. hab gerade von lucid über maverick auf natty upgegradet (war vorhin hier unter dem nicknamen "claudia"). das problem mit grub habe ich gelöst, jetzt streikt jedoch der nvidia-treiber - er meldet, das modul wäre nicht gebaut worden, da die kernel-sourcen für den momentan verwendeten kernel nicht alle da seien. wie behebe ich das?
<stefan_> k1l: Ich habe das doch gelesen. Ich verstehe jedoch nichts von Skripten und war deshalb unsicher, was das Wiki da genau meint in dem Absatz.
<bekks> stefan_: Das ist der Daemon, der die Updates holt.
<stefan_> Ach so
<stefan_> Naja, ich glaube, ich bin nicht der größte Depp der Welt. Immerhin weise ich als noob auf ein paar Ecken im Wiki hin und versuche es für den nächsten Dussel zu verbessern.
<P01nt3r> Streamstormer: bist du noch anwesend?
<P01nt3r> gibt es das paket "linux-restricted-modules" nicht mehr? falls ja, wie heisst das jetzt?
<bekks> P01nt3r: Das kannst Du auf packages.ubuntu.com nachsehen.
<P01nt3r> bekks: ist das jetzt "lpia-linux-restricted-modules" oder ist das ein anderes paket?
<bekks> Das steht doch in der Beschreibung, was lpia ist, oder?
<P01nt3r> wenn du mir sagst, wo die beschreibung steht, les ich mir das gern durch.
<bekks> Laut packages.ubuntu.com gibt es kein solches Paket. Wo hast Du nachgeschaut?
<P01nt3r> steht im wiki unter "upgrade" --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<P01nt3r> ziemlich am ende unter "Problemlösungen nach fehlgeschlagenen Upgrades"
<bekks> Da steht nichts davon.
<P01nt3r> 2.6.38-8-generic-pae <-- das ist doch nicht der normale standard-kernel?wieso ist der jetzt bei mir installiert?
<P01nt3r> bekks: such mal auf der seite nach "restricted-modules"
<bekks> Da steht trotzdem nichts von lpia.
<P01nt3r> bekks: ich habe noch etwas entdeckt: eben war ich noch in diesem pae-kernel (was auch immer das sein mag), nach neustart hab ich gesehen, dass ich einen eintrag im grub-menü habe: "previous linux versions" -> da bin ich draufgegangen und dann hatte ich wieder ein grub-menü??? da konnte ich dann den generic kernel auswählen und dann lief auch alles wieder normal. jetzt muss ich nur wieder das grub-menü mit den richtigen punkte
<P01nt3r> n fixen. die frage ist: wie?
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du da alles angestellt hast :)
<simon_ftw> hallo, wie kann ich verhindern, dass mein ubuntu-rechner in den stanby-modus geht, wenn programme viel CPU-Aktivität benutzen, wie z.b. beim kompilieren?
<P01nt3r> 2 mal upgrade von lucid auf natty.
<P01nt3r> beim 2. upgrade von maverick auf natty hatte ich nur noch den grub-prompt. bin  dann mit ner alternate cd(natty) ins root-system und hab von dort grub neu installiert.
<bekks> Sicher, dass es dieselbe Version war? :) Das sieht nämlich nicht so aus.
<P01nt3r> bekks: und nach einem neustart hat dann der nvidia-treiber gezickt, weil die kernel-source pakete nicht da seien. daraufhin hab ich den erstmal den vesa treiber genutzt
<P01nt3r> und jetzt festgestellt, dass ich im grub nen 2. menü hab
<P01nt3r> und die einträge aus dem 2. menü müssen jetzt wieder in das 1. und die komischen pae-kernel da raus...
<P01nt3r> natty alternate
<P01nt3r> 32 bit
<P01nt3r> sollte also passen
<bekks> Dann bastel das um - dafür hat man Konfigurationsdateien :)
<P01nt3r> na toll. ich hab von grub 2 null ahnung. ^^
<bekks> ,grub2? P01nt3r 
<shetlandpony> P01nt3r: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<P01nt3r> das hab ich schon gelesen, aber danke
<bekks> Dann nimm halt wieder grub1.
<P01nt3r> bekks: scheint wieder zu rennen, hab einfach die alten (pae) kernel entfernt und danach "sudo update-grub" ausgeführt. nun scheinen die einträge wieder zu stimmen. danke!
<aljoscha> Hallo, ich habe mein Windows auf meiner Windows Partition neu installiert und als ich nun per Live CD Grub wiederherstellen wollte, laesst sich die root Partition nicht mehr mounten, bzw. wird sie unter fdisk nicht mehr aufgelistet. Sie war zusammen mit der SWAP in einer Extended Partition, dort ist aber nur noch die SWAP zu sehen.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<aljoscha> http://nopaste.info/af67ed1406.html
<aljoscha> Die aufgelistete Linux Partition ist die /home
<aljoscha> das sda1 und sda2 ne gemeinsame grenze haben, finde ich auch sehr merkwuerdig
<aljoscha> keine ahnung was die windows installation da wieder angerichtet hat
<bekks> Windows halt :)
<bekks> Hast Du ein Backup von deinem Linux gemacht, vor der ganzen Aktion?
<aljoscha> Nein
<aljoscha> ich habe zwar alle wichtigen daten auf der /home und davon auch backups
<aljoscha> aber vom system selbst nichts
<aljoscha> ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass da auf einmal auch andere partitionen von betroffen sind :/
<bekks> Dann kannst Du jetzt noch mit testdisk probieren, die fehlende Partition zu finden - und wenn das nichts bringt, neuinstallieren.
<aljoscha> okaz, ich werds mal versuchen
<aljoscha> danke
<aljoscha> danke nochmal bekks fuer den hinweis auf testdisk
<aljoscha> ist wieder da :)
<dreamon> testdisk kann fehlende Partitionen wiederfinden..?
<bekks> Ja. Dafür ist es da.
<dreamon> Gut zu wissen.. Holt das nur die Partitionstabelle zurück?
<bekks> Ja, nur dafür ist es da.
<dreamon> Ah.. ok.. ist notiert.. danke
<eipi-1> guten abend, ich habe auf einer 2. partition testweise eine zweite linuxinstallation vorgenommen und moechte von dieser aus auf mein verschluesseltes home-verzeichnis zugreifen. Bisher habe ich aber nur artikel gefunden die erklaeren wie man einen neuen verschluesselten ordner anlegt. ich habe auch noch nicht verstanden wie das prinzip mit passwoertern passphrases encryption keys bei ecryptfs funktioniert. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<kempo> hall
<kempo> o
<kempo> jemand schonmal versucht den query string von google aus der apache/nginx log zu filtern? steh hier gerade auf dem schlauch mit sed & awk
<dAnjou> kempo: wie sieht der denn aus?
<kempo> ich will etwas vor den zeichen 'q=' und nach 'ei=' oeschen
<Miller42> gibts nen Weg, unter Gnome 2, Metacity, Compiz, die Fenstertitel zu zentrieren?
<jwi> sind sie das standardmäßig nicht? (mit anderen worten: ja, denn bei mir sind sie zentriert :o))
<Miller42> öhm..
<Miller42> ok. Ich sollte sagen unter Lucid.
<Miller42> also genau genommen Mint 9. ;-)
<dAnjou> kempo: konkreter bitte
<dAnjou> Miller42: dann is hier EOS
<Miller42> EOS? End of support?
<dAnjou> jep
<Miller42> na gut. ganz schön pingelig..
<dAnjou> nö, nur konsequent
<Miller42> das auch, ja. :P
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-18
<||arifaX> Moin
<faraway> guten morgen. wollte gerade meine ubuntu (10.04LT) version auf den neuesten Stand bringen (läuft meines wissen in eine OpenVZ Umgebung 2.6.18-028stab091.2) beim Upgrad von mysql bekomme ich einen Fehler (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409032/) kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> faraway: bei vz systemen solltest du grundsätzlich eine neuinstallation durchführen und dann ggf ein backup einspielen. ubuntu ist nicht bekannt dafuer, dass solche upgrades reibungslos verlaufen
<deem> oder willst du nur die pakete updaten?
<faraway> wollte nur mysql upgraden
<faraway> bei bisherigen updates hat das bisher auch immer funktionier. deswegen war ich etwas verwundert
<geser> faraway: die vermisste Datei gehört zum Paket "debconf" und eigentlich müsste das auch installiert sein
<faraway> geser: hmm .. und wie kann ich das beheben ?
<geser> das Paket "debconf" ist installiert, oder? (dpkg -l debconf)
<faraway> geser: 1.5.28ubuntu4 
<geser> versuche mal, ob ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf" das Problem behebt
<tic66> Hallo,ich möchte mit einem Programm über einen Socks5 Proxy (authentifizierungspflichtig) ins Netz. Dazu gibts ja tsocks und proxychains. Ich habe beide Programme zum testen installiert und die Daten in die conf Dateien eingetragen. Ein anschließender Test a'la "proxychains wget google.de" verlief negativ. (timeout) Der Proxy funktioniert (mit proxyfier unter xp getestet). Woran kann das liegen? Gibts evtl. ne Alternative?
<faraway> geser: ja das wollt ich gerade machen, problem ist ja das die mysql Installation noch hängt
<faraway> geser: bzw. das upgrade
<MarkusH> faraway: da du ja ein Backup der Datenbank hast, kannst du versuchen das Update abbrechen, MySQL sauber runterfahren und dann debconf neu installieren
<faraway> MarkusH, geser: hmm .. werd das system jetzt mal auf den stand vor dem update zurück setzten und dann mal debconf neu installieren.
<MarkusH> faraway: ok
<mcnesium> tag, ich krieg seit einiger zeit von meinem ubuntu oneiric server mails von einem cronjob, der behauptet "Cron <root@fluse> start -q anacron || : start: Job is already running: anacron"
<mcnesium> also einmal täglich, wenn halt cron.daily grad losrennt
<mcnesium> selbstverständlich habe ich "nichts gemacht"
<mcnesium> das war vor nem halben jahr ungefähr schon mal, da bin ich dem auf den grund gegangen
<mcnesium> und hab in dem cron.daily file start zu restart geändert
<mcnesium> das ging paar tage lang gut, dann kam ne mail mit "restart: bla.. was not running"
<mcnesium> also hab ichs wieder zurück gestellt
<mcnesium> dann war wieder einige wochen bzw sogar monate ruhe
<mcnesium> und jetzt vor ner weile fing das wieder an
<mcnesium> jemand ne idee was das soll? suchmaschinenrecherche hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht
<faraway> MarkusH: hmm … http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409037/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusH> faraway: uname -a und /etc/issue bitte mal sehen lassen
<faraway>  2.6.18-028stab091.2    Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<apollo13> tic66: tsocks kann kein auth
<apollo13> uhm 10.04 sollte nen 2.6.32 kernel haben
<faraway> apollo13: is eine openvz umbenung
<apollo13> oh dear, schmeiß weg den crap
<faraway> ;) is ein kleiner Test server
<apollo13> ja aber dort ist mehr kaputt als sonstwas strict.pm ist in perl-base
<apollo13> und zwar /usr/share/perl/<version>/strict.pm
<apollo13> wenn das auch nicht da ist würd ich das ding neu aufsetzen
<faraway> ok dann schmeiß Ichs weg :D udnschau mich nach was besserem um
<MarkusH> faraway: gute Wahl
<deem> ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle gegen openvz habt...
<tic66> apollo13: aber proxychains kann auth
<tic66> aber macht es nicht
<subz3r0> Hi
<subz3r0> Hab seit 2-3 Tagen Probleme beim starten von Tor. Gehe davon aus, dass einer der letzten fast täglichen Aktualisierungen dafür verantwortlich ist. Welche genau, leider keine Ahnung.
<subz3r0> Im Log von Tor zeigt er mir an: Could not open "/home/subzero/.vidalia/torrc": Permission denied
<subz3r0> ordner sowie datei vorhanden, rechte passen soweit auch
<k1l_> was sagen die rechte der datei? hast du vlt mal mit sudo rumgespielt?
<subz3r0> k1l_, 100% nicht
<subz3r0> die tor version stammt allerdings nicht aus den ubuntu-quellen, da die Version dort veraltet sind
<subz3r0> btw. es handelt sich hierbei um die 12.04 von ubuntu
<subz3r0> hab die deb's von der tor site in meine sourced.list gepackt
<deem> subz3r0: pack mal bitte ein "ls -la /home/subzero/.vidalia/torrc" in ein pastebin
<subz3r0> 143019 0 -rw-rw-r-- 1 subzero subzero 0 Jun 18 02:52 torrc
<subz3r0> ls -lisa...
<deem> steht da was drin? wenn die wirklich 0byte groß ist...
<subz3r0> hab auch schon alles gelöscht gehabt. apt-get remove/autoremove etc... .tor und .vidalia gelöscht. aber problem bleibt bestehen
<subz3r0> jo steht was drin
<deem> dann würd ich wohl vermuten, dass das an tor liegt. frag mal direkt bei denen
<subz3r0> war ich auch schon am spekulieren. verwunderlich ist nur, dass es direkt nach dem update lief. 1-2 tage später nicht mehr
<subz3r0> wenn ich tor von der shell aus starten will, also ohne vidalia, sagt er mir auch es würde nen file nicht lesbar sein
<deem> ist es da ein anderes?
<subz3r0> Couldn't open "/home/subzero/.tor/lock" for locking: Permission denied
<subz3r0> jo
<deem> da stimmen die rechte auch? bzw du bist sicher, dass er die datei mit deinem user zu öffnen vesucht?
<deem> versucht*
<subz3r0> rechte sollten stimmen(sicher bin ich mir nicht)
<subz3r0> rechte sind -rw-------
<subz3r0> habs auch schon geändert gehabt. ohne erfolg
<subz3r0> ob er es auch mit meinem user startet, kann ich leider nicht sagen. wie kann ich das in erfahrung bringen?
<apollo13> deem: es ist einfach keine saubere trennung zwischen gast und host, viele sachen wie tun etc gingen lange nicht und nunja nen 2.6.18 kernel ist einfach steinalt (wobeis wohl neuere inzwischen gibt)
<deem> apollo13: es gibt mittlerweile sehr wohl neuere. wenn man centos als host nimmt, hat man fast den selben stand wie unter redhat
<apollo13> rofl, ymmd
<deem> subz3r0: möglicherweiße in einer config von tor unter /etc
<deem> apollo13: hö?
<apollo13> deem: redhat ist steinalt, aber das argument mit der crappy trennung bleibt weiterhin bestehen, man will xen oder anders ordentliches zeugs
<deem> xen ist aber doch virtualisierung und keine container?
<vlt> k1l_: Heute noch nicht ;-)
<apollo13> deem: ja eben, deshalb will man es ja nicht
<MarkusH> deem: rhel nach noch nichtmal einen 3er kernel irgendwo
<apollo13> aber immerhin hat es schon python > 2.4 (zumindest in neuen maschinen) *wegrofl*
<subz3r0> deem, es scheint wohl an AppArmor zu liegen
<subz3r0> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/6188
<kubine> Title: #6188 (Vidalia can't start tor, complains of permission denied to ~/.vidalia/torrc) – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki (at trac.torproject.org)
<subz3r0> kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich das profil aus apparmor rausnehme?
<dadrc> subz3r0, in /etc/apparmor.d sollte es eine usr.bin.tor geben, die kannst in /etc/apparmor.d/disable verlinken, dann sollte sie nicht mehr geladen werden
<dadrc> subz3r0, vorher vielleicht mal mit `sudo apparmor_status` überprüfen, welche Profile AA so lädt
<subz3r0> Hab damit noch nicht wirklich gearbeitet. von daher lieber vergerwissern =)
<subz3r0> alles klar
<subz3r0> -> /usr/sbin/tor is dabei
<subz3r0> dadrc, wie meinste das mit verlinken nach ...../disable?
<dadrc> subz3r0, guck mal rein in das Verzeichnis
<dadrc> Da sind Symlinks drin auf Profile in /etc/apparmor.d
<dadrc> So einen musst du für tor auch anlegen
<subz3r0> ich habs nun mit "sudo aa-complain /etc/...." gelöst
<subz3r0> hat es vor oder nachteile es so zu lösen? Oder wäre das verlinken die bessere Alternative?
<dadrc> Naja, complain schreibt Logeinträge
<dadrc> Mit disable würd es nichts mehr machen
<subz3r0> weisst du wieso standardmäßig das firefox profil im disable drin ist? 
<subz3r0> ist mir schon vorher mal aufgefallen bei mir aufm system und bei freunden auch
<subz3r0> der rsyslogd is auch noch drin
<tic66> Hallo,ich möchte mit einem Programm über einen Socks5 Proxy (authentifizierungspflichtig) ins Netz. Dazu gibts ja proxychains. Ich hab das zum testen installiert und die Daten in die conf Datei eingetragen. Ein anschließender Test a'la "proxychains wget google.de" verlief negativ. (timeout) Der Proxy funktioniert (mit proxyfier unter xp getestet). Woran kann das liegen? Gibts evtl. ne Alternative?
<Julian92> Hey, für ein Bash-Skript benötige ich einen Einzeiler(muss einzeilig sein..ansonsten bekomm ichs hin). Aufgabe: [Wenn Variable1 den gleichen Inhalt hat wie Variable2 hat, dann öffne Nautilus in nem gewissen Ordner. Ansonsten zeige Benachrichtigung].. Habe das soweit geschafft, findet jemand einen Fehler in dem kleinen Codeschnipsel?
<Julian92> if[ "$var1" = "$var2" ]; then exec nautilus $HOME/.Dateien; else notify-send "Zugriff verweigert"; fi
<Julian92> Funktioniert irgendwie nicht..
<dAnjou> Julian92: #bash-de oder so
<Julian92> gibts das?
<dAnjou> probieren geht über studieren
<Julian92> Julian was kicked from #bash-de by ChanServ [Invite only channel]
<deem> Julian92: probier mal ##bash-de
<dAnjou> my bad
<Julian92> Naja, ich probiers heut abend nochmal dort. Danke :)
<ubabau> moin. ich bekomme mein pgadmin nichts ans laufen (http://pastebin.com/jTPGhiwv ) kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<kubine> Title: Error connecting to the server: could not connect to server: Datei oder Verzeich - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> ubabau: existiert "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<apollo13> du solltest postgres schon auch starten :þ
<ubabau> nein existiert nicht
<ubabau> ich kenne das ganze nur aus windows, da hat es gereicht pgadmin zu starten?
<apollo13> glaub ich kaum
<ubabau> ja es lief halt imme rim hintergrund
<deem> ubabau: was sagt "sudo /etc/init.d/postgres-8.4 start"?
<dAnjou> deem: sicher, dass es 8.4 is?
<deem> dAnjou: hab ich aus dem wiki. ka was aktuell ist
<dAnjou> default in precise is 9.1 afaik
<ubabau> sudo: /etc/init.d/postgres-8.4: Befehl nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> bling bling
<deem> ubabau: dann schau mal nach wie das postgresql skript unter etc heißt und führ das mit "start" aus
<deem> /etc/init.d natürlich
<dAnjou> und ähm: sudo service postgres-<version> restart
<deem> achja.. es gibt ja jetzt upstart =)
<apollo13> ihr mit eurem rumgerate, sudo service postgresql start wenn schon
<deem> apollo13: geht das mittlerweile ohne versionsnummer?
<apollo13> jupp
<dadrc> sudo service postg<tab> :P
<ubabau> deeM. gibt es nicht in dem ordner
<apollo13> mal ne deppenfrage: postgres hast du aber schon installiert?
<ubabau> muss ich postgre extra installieren?
<apollo13> weil ansich startet ubuntu das selbst ;)
<ubabau> :D
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> ja
<dAnjou> ubabau: darf ich mal fragen, warum du das machst?
<ubabau> was mache?
<dAnjou> ubabau: postgres benutzen
<apollo13> ot?
<dAnjou> ubabau: leute, die sowas machen, sind normalerweise in der lage, solche probleme alleine zu lösen
<ubabau> nur weil ich windows benutzer bin braucht ihr jetzt nicht flamen
<dAnjou> apollo13: nich ganz, wenn man sieht, was ich mit der frage bezwecke
<apollo13> ubabau: ignorier ihn einfach, aber ja du musst postgres installieren
<koegs> es geht nicht um flames, ich denke dAnjou möchte wissen ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist postgres ans laufen zu kriegen oder du eher etwas anderes erreichen möchtest
<deem> !einsteiger > ubabau, ich leg dir das hier ans herz
 * SaLoMoN gibt deem ein Ei (roh, steinhart und wabbelig nach wahl)
<kubine>  ubabau, ich leg dir das hier ans herz: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<ubabau> ok danke :D
<deem> SaLoMoN: was soll ich damit?
<ubabau> es is aber installiert
<deem> ubabau: woraus schließt du das?
<dAnjou> apollo13: kurz #ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<apollo13> nö danke
<ubabau> wollte es gerade installieren jetzt sagt er 8.4 ist installiert ich soll die neuen installieren
<apollo13> ubabau: was für eine ubuntu version hast du? wer sagt dass 8.4 installiert ist
<ubabau> die konsole nach apt-get install postgresql habe 12.04
<apollo13> dann paste mal output von apt-cache policy postgresql-9.1 und apt-cache policy postgresql-8.4
<dAnjou> ubabau: ernsthaft. datenbanken sind kein kinderspielplatz. du solltest etwas aufwand und disziplin erbringen, um dir sachen zu erlesen.
<apollo13> k1l: kannst ihn gleich mal bannen das ist nicht das erste mal :þ
<ubabau> ernsthaft unter windows habe ich schon einiges damit gemacht
<k1l> dAnjou: ist ja gut jetzt.
<ubabau> und in praktikas auch
<ubabau> unter win läuft eshalt einfach
<apollo13> unter ubuntu auch, wenn man es normal installiert ;)
<ubabau> http://pastebin.com/45Xj5PfS
<deem> ubabau: ist doch beides nicht installiert
<apollo13> ubabau: installier mal das paket postgresql
<deem> ubabau: zeig mal noch bitte ein "sudo apt-get install postgresql" in einem pastebin
<k1l> oder an der paketverwaltung vorbei installiert
<apollo13> dann darf dAnjou weiter meckern :þ
<dAnjou> na super
<k1l> ubabau: du hast nicht zufällig sowas wie xampp installiert?
<deem> k1l: würde dann die paketverwaltung nicht einfach das neue paket installieren ohne zu meckern, dass 8.4 installiert wäre?
<ubabau> nein
<deem> k1l: in xampp ist postgres?
<k1l> ubabau: wie hast du denn das postgres installiert?
<ubabau> mh das schon ne weile her
<deem> ubabau: zeig mal noch bitte ein "sudo apt-get install postgresql" in einem pastebin
<apollo13> naja für einfach mal sudo apt-get install postgresql aus, schlimmer kanns nicht werden^^
<ubabau> http://img184.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=020376807_12_122_974lo.jpg    
<ubabau> dann kommt das
<apollo13> dpkg -l|grep postgresql-
<ubabau> http://pastebin.com/MCkz6drb
<kubine> Title: dpkg -l|grep postgresql- ii postgresql-client 9.1+ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> sudo apt-get remove --purge postgresql-client-8.4
<apollo13> wenn er dabei was löschen will zuerst überlegen ob das sinn macht!
<apollo13> und dann nochmal sudo apt-get install postgresql ausführen
<ubabau> hm das gleiche
<apollo13> glaub ich irgendwie nicht
<apollo13> das remove hat aber postgresql-client-8.4 definitiv entfernt?
<ubabau> ja stand auch da
<apollo13> mach noch ein dpkg -l|grep 8.4
<ubabau> mom jetzt
<ubabau> oha glaub jetzt schrotte ich gerade das ganze os
<ubabau> er hat die installation jetzt mit nem fehler abgebrochen
<apollo13> ich dachte es geht nicht installieren
<ubabau> ich hab den befehl zum löschen nochmal eingegeben dann gings
<ubabau> http://pastebin.com/ijV6XdYS
<kubine> Title: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von postgresql (--configure): Abhängigkeitsprobl - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> .oO((der junge sollte erstmal sysadmin lernen bevor er postgres installiert))
<geser> und vor dieser Meldung gab es keine Fehlermeldung?
<geser> das sieht nach einem Folgefehler von der 1. nicht gezeigten Fehlermeldung
<samurro> Hi, ich würde gern wissen welche Linux Distri sich am besten für ein Netbook eignet (Lenovo S205)?
<apollo13> samurro: und was für ne antwort erwartest da in einem ubuntu channel?
<apollo13> außer: ubuntu :þ
<TheInfinity> samurro: wundert es dich überaus in einem ubuntu channel die antwort "ubuntu" zu hören? ;)
<k1l> samurro: ubuntu mit unity, wegen dem guten nutzen des kleinne dsplays, z.b.
<dAnjou> samurro: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gibts ne ausgewogenere meinung
<ubabau> geser: doch aber ebenfalls nach dem installieren... habe das nur ein zweites mal versucht
<Samurro> Hm irgendwie kamen jetzt keine Antworten mehr?
<dAnjou> Samurro: jo, du hattest einen kleinen timeout. kommt vor.
<dAnjou> Samurro: aber wie gesagt, deine frage ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<Samurro> Hm okay, mein Problem ist, das ich Ubuntu 12.04 ausprobiert habe bzw auch Mint etc und mit allen Distris das gleiche Problem habe: Das Netbook wird nicht richtig heruntergefahren.
<Samurro> Und ich habe leider keine Lösung für dieses Problem bisher finden können.
<deem> Samurro: wenn du im moment ubuntu drauf hast, bist du hier richtig. ansonsten solltest du vielleicht doch nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehen =)
<Samurro> wieder timeout?
<Samurro> Ja wie auch immer, ich bin hier wohl falsch. ^^
<ubabau> wollte mich nur kurz bedanken.. nach nem neustart liefs :D
<rootlogin> hallo leute
<dAnjou> oh gott
<rootlogin> jemand zufällig ne ahnung wie man nach nem update zum mainline kernel (war nötig weil die Intel HD4000 integrierte grafik mit 3.2 nur abstürze produziert) broadcom wireless wieder zum laufen kriegt?
<deem> ich rate mal ins blaue und sage, dass der kernel nicht mit den zu ladenden modulen zu tun hat, sofern dieser treiber nicht im kernel integriert war. schau mal mit lsmod oder sowas ob da ein broadcom wlan treiber existiert, ansonsten schau mal hier rein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx?highlight=broadcom
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu> fucks sei doch nicht immer so bockig
<Seymour> grüssgottle
<Seymour> Ich hab mir dieses nautilus-open-terminal installiert, aber es klappt nicht
<Seymour> Der Terminal lässt sich jetzt zwar aus dem Nautilus per Kontextmenü öffnen, aber es kommt kein Prompt
<Seymour> Jemand ne Ahnung, was da kaputt sein könnte?
<Fuchs> Seymour: welches Terminal wird geoeffnet? gnome-terminal oder was anderes? 
<Seymour> fuchs: Gnome Terminal (wobei ich den LXDE-Desktop verwende, das Standardterminal wär also LXterminal)
<Fuchs> Seymour: koennte dann daran liegen. Ich weiss nun leider nicht, ob das ein Skript oder eine (konfigurierbare) Binary ist
<Fuchs> Seymour: schau doch mal, ob man das Terminal da irgendwo aendern kann. Wenn es nur ein Skript ist, dann sollte das trivial sein 
<Seymour> fuchs, das war ein Paket, das hab ich installiert, ich versteh da nich viel von
<Fuchs> Seymour: okay, moment
<Fuchs> /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libnautilus-open-terminal.so  << das sieht nach einer Binaerdatei aus, die kannst Du leider nicht anpassen
<Fuchs> vielleicht steht in /usr/share/doc/nautilus-open-terminal/README  was, ansonsten wuerde ich mal google anwerfen oder das bei launchpad als Bug melden, keine Ahnung ob die das als Bug akzeptieren
<deem> nutzt lxde nicht auch normalerweiße pcmanfm?
<Seymour> deem, ja, macht es
<dAnjou> wahrscheinlich ist diese erweiterung einfach nur doof. da steht bestimmt irgendwo hart drin, was es öffnen soll. die ist ja auch schon uralt.
<dAnjou> Seymour: allein ein bug report hilft da wohl
<Seymour> dAnjou, wenn die schon alt ist, kümmert sich da doch bestimmt keiner mehr um bugs?
<Seymour> dAnjou, ist mir auch egal, aber es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, ins Kontextmenü einen eintrag reinzukriegen, der aus dem dateimanager ein Verzeichnis im Terminal öffnet.
<Fuchs> mit dolphin fielen mir da 3 Moeglichkeiten ein, mit nautlius im ersten Moment keine, aber das geht ganz sicher, ja
<deem> Seymour: pcmanfm kann das. "F4"
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus/Skripte  << sogar mit Beispiel 
<kubine> Title: Skripte › Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> deem, da is grad genau das gleiche passiert M)
<Seymour> muss wohl nautilus erst mal neu starten
<Seymour> damn
<Seymour> nach wie vor ist es im Kontextmenü drin und öffnet auch per f4 das gnome terminal
<Seymour> mal neu anmelden
<Seymour> brb
<dot8> Moin
<dot8> wenn ich vor dem shutdown noch ein rsync durchführen möchte, füge ich mein script wo ein?
<ppq> dot8: du erstellst einen upstart job in /etc/init/, mit "start on runlevel [06]" (falls es auch für reboot ausgeführt werden soll)
<ppq> !upstart > dot8 
<kubine>  dot8: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<dot8> danke!
<ppq> keine ursache
<tic66> Hallo,ich möchte mit einem Programm über einen Socks5 Proxy (authentifizierungspflichtig) ins Netz. Dazu gibts ja proxychains. Ich hab das zum testen installiert und die Daten in die conf Datei eingetragen. Ein anschließender Test a'la "proxychains wget google.de" verlief negativ. (timeout) Der Proxy funktioniert (mit proxyfier unter xp getestet). Woran kann das liegen? Gibts evtl. ne Alternative?
<dAnjou> hach tic66 :D ... hast du schon andere ressourcen probiert? hier weiß offensichtlich keiner was. es gibt ja noch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/, http://askubuntu.com/, http://reddit.com/r/ubuntu und allgemeinere plattformen wie http://unix.stackexchange.com/ und http://superuser.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu: Linux for Human Beings (at reddit.com)
<tic66> dAnjou ;) thx, die sind mir neu, ich probiers mal
<Seymour> re
<Seymour> Wie's scheint, werde ich das nautilus-open-terminal nicht durch De-Installation des Pakets wieder los
<Seymour> es is auch nach Neuanmeldung noch im Kontextmenü und reagiert auf F4
<Seymour> und bringt immer das nicht funktionierende Gnome-Terminal <seufz>
<Seymour> Funktioniert das Gnome Terminal grundsätzlich nicht unter LXDE oder ist meins wohl nur kaputt irgendwie?
<Seymour> ah-HA!
<Seymour> Hab das Gnome Terminal deinstalliert und jetzt ruft er aus dem Nautilus das LXTerminal auf! Geil
<Seymour> So ghert des!
<jokrebel> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, PDF-Dateien auf eine Homepage _ohne_ speichern zu öffnen? Nutze 12.04 und dessen aktuellen Chromium als Browser. Irgend ein Plugin vielleicht?
<jokrebel> Oder wenigstens, dass ich bei Klick darauf nicht nur "speichern" angeboten bekomme sondern auch "öffnen mit"
<dAnjou> jokrebel: gibt es da keine dateityp-handler wie bei firefox?
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Keine Ahnung. Aber hab es grad mit Firefox versucht, da wird mir tatsächlich die Wahl zwischen "speichern" und "öffnen mit" angeboten :-/
<dadrc> jokrebel, das hier schon mal probiert? http://gordonazmo.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/how-to-enable-googles-pdf-plugin-in-chromium/
<k1l> jo, für chromium nutz ich da auch ein plugin
<k1l> docs viewer für pdf/powerpoint
<jokrebel> Danke an alle; klappt! 
<Minipluto> gibts für Thunderbird eine Möglichkeit, vielleicht ein Addon, um auf Emaisl mehrsprachig zu antworten? Ich beziehe mich auf die Zitierung: „Am 11.11.2011 12:34 schrieb Martin Mustermann:“. Wenn ich nun einen englischen Empfänger antworten möchte, ist das ja nicht so pralle. Da wäre eine Methode nicht schlecht, mit der man das temporär umschalten könnte.
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Wo ist das Zitat her? Geht es da um die Rechtschreibprüfung oder wie?
<Minipluto> jokrebel: geht darum, dass ich es aussuchen können möchte, ob das dort in deutsch oder in englisch steht, weil wenn ich auf die Mail einer englischsprachigen Person antworte, sollte da natürlich sowas stehen wie „On 11/11/2011 12:34, Martin Mustermann wrote:“
<Minipluto> wenn es da in deutsch steht, wird es wohl jeder ahnen, was es bedeutet aber schön ist was anderes
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Bisschen viel verlangt, dass das Mailprogramm sogar die Zitate dann in die jeweils andere Sprache übersetzt IMHO…   vielleicht installierst Du Dir dafür besser 2 Accounts - einen für die Sachen mit Deutscher Spracheinstellung und einen für die $andere-Sprache :-/
<Minipluto> jokrebel: nein nein, mir gehts nur um die Zitat-Zeile
<Minipluto> also nur um das was ich in Anführungsstriche vorhin geschrieben hab.
<lphooge> Hab jetzt den Anfang nicht mitbekommen, aber interessante Idee. Ich glaub an sowas hat noch niemand gedacht.. man könnte das noch weitertreiber und in E-Mails Header für Content-language und Accepted Language oder so mitschicken wie bei HTTP. Und verschiedenen Versionen des Inhalts verschicken die sich der Client dann aussuchen kann. Danach muss man nur noch menschen erfinden die fleissig genug sind das auch richtig zu bedienen ;)
<Minipluto> habe da gerade schon FAST das richtige gefunden: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/smarttemplate4/ leider kann man da nur höchstens für jede Email-Adresse ein eigenes Template anlegen. Dann müsste man also eine Adresse für deutschen und eine für englischen Mailverkehr haben
<kubine> Title: SmartTemplate4 :: Add-ons für Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<Ryuno-Ki> kurze Frage: Kennt jemand einen PDF-Betrachter, der in der Lage ist, die animatedgraphics-Anweisung aus LaTeX darzustellen? Okular und EoG können es nicht (Acroread schon)
<dAnjou> Ryuno-Ki: worauf zielt die frage ab?
<Ryuno-Ki> dAnjou: Ich möchte in einem Vortrag eine Animation zeigen
<Ryuno-Ki> und da GIF von LaTeX nicht unterstützt wird, muss ich animatedgraphics verwenden
<dAnjou> Ryuno-Ki: und acroread geht nich?
<Ryuno-Ki> ja, schon. Aber ist proprietär :-/
<Fuchs> Ryuno-Ki: fuer die eine Praesentation wirst Du es ueberleben
<Ryuno-Ki> wäre eine Alternative - aber eine unliebsame
<dAnjou> der zweck heiligt die mittel
<Fuchs> Ryuno-Ki: afaik arbeitet okular aktuell daran
<Ryuno-Ki> hoffentlich
<Fuchs> Ryuno-Ki: wenn Du mir eine Beispieldatei hast, kann ich es probieren
<Ryuno-Ki> Fuchs: Hatte ich auch schon gelesen
<Ryuno-Ki> Fuchs: Query mir mal eine Mail-Adresse
<Ryuno-Ki> dann schick ich es dir nach dem Abendessen
<Ryuno-Ki> (sofern unsere Kleine sich erbarmt und einschläft -.-#)
 * dAnjou wird seine präsis jetzt immer in html machen
<dAnjou> kein stress mehr
<Ryuno-Ki> dAnjou: Ist ein Hauptseminarsvortrag -> Partnerarbeit
<Ryuno-Ki> und sie kann gerade einmal Lyx bedienten ._.
<dAnjou> ist OT, aber bei partnerarbeit sollte nur einer den inhalt in form gießen
<Ryuno-Ki> und dieser bin ich X_x
<Ryuno-Ki> ihre "Übersetzung" der englischen Quellen war die Ausgabe der Google Übersetzung -.-"
<dAnjou> Ryuno-Ki: weiteres getratsche in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :P
<Ryuno-Ki> dAnjou: Da ist immer so viel Gespamme ...
<dAnjou> und genau deswegen ist hier keins
<dAnjou> weil es immer dort ist
<Ryuno-Ki> afk *tür zuhalten*
<zivedo> hi leute. eine noobfrage^^ ich möchte gerne dauerhaft von windows auf ubuntu umsteigen. gibts eine gute anleitung zur partitionierung für verschiedene szenarien?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation#Tipps-zu-Festplatten-und-der-Partitionierung  << 
<zivedo> prima vielen dank. machen die werte wirklich sinn wenn man bereits für mehrere jahre vorplanen will und muss man da ein paar % draufrechnen?
<Fuchs> zivedo: ich persoenlich bin, so lange man nicht verschluesselt, kein grosser Freund von getrennten / und /home Partitionen, eben aus diesem Grund
<Fuchs> zivedo: wenn Du LVM nimmst, kannst Du theoretisch auch einfacher hin- und herschieben
<jokrebel> zivedo: Wenn Du genug Platz hast ist es sicher sinnvoll langfristig gut mehr als das minimal empfohlene für die einzelnen Partitionen zu verwenden.
<zivedo> ich hab ne 2 tb hdd zur verfügung
<Fuchs> das sollte dann relativ weit reichen
<jokrebel> na dann…
<zivedo> und zum dateisystem? zukunftbasiert?
<Fuchs> ext4 oder, wenn Du sehr mutig bist, btrfs
<Fuchs> nimm lieber ext4
<zivedo> hab ich mir gedacht. mutig wäre ich schon. ich will aber nicht mehr basteln, sondern nur noch meinen pc anmachen und einfach damit arbeiten. daher hab ich auch kein bock mehr auf windows.
<Fuchs> gut, dann geh mit ext4
<zivedo> vielen dank euch beiden für die hilfe. werds dann auch so machen. thx
<Fuchs> und wenn Du dran bist, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  ist eine gute Seite fuer den Einstieg. Viel Spass und Erfolg :) 
<zivedo> dank dir
<Approach> Meine eine Bridge zur virtualisierung funktioniert nicht. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Paket bridge-utils?
<Approach> Falls jemand mehr ahnung hat von bridge/kvm dann beschreibe ich das problem genauer
<nxxs> nabend
<Approach> Ahoi nxxs
<nxxs> brauche hilfe bei der skripterstellung. bin für jede hilfe dankbar. wie komme ich innerhalb eines skriptes an die aktuelle kernelversion um diese mit einem festen wert zu vergleichen?
<nxxs> uname -r frisst er net
<nxxs> der parameter bleibt unbeachtet.
<Approach> defeniere, frisst nicht
<nxxs_> um das ganze zu erläutern: ich hab ndiswrapper aus source kompiliert und muss bei jedem kernelupdate das prozedere wiederholen. hatte dann die idee ein skript zu basteln, welches beim systemstart die kernelversion prüft und bei abweichung vom referenzwert den ndiswrapper neu kompiliert, anschließend den referenzwert aktualisiert  und das system neu startet.
<Fuchs> nxxs_: das ist Unsinn
<Fuchs> nxxs_: dafuer ist DKMS da
<Fuchs> nxxs_: also lies am besten die Doku davon und nutz das :) 
<nxxs_> danke für den tipp
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<nxxs_> jetzt muss ich nur lernen, ne dkms.conf zu schreiben ^^
<s3quoia> hi, wie schaltet man bei Mint den loginmanager aus?
<Fuchs> s3quoia: frag das bitte im Mint Support :) 
<Fuchs> s3quoia: da die Mint Leute einiges anders machen, gibt es hier keinen Mint Support. Danke. 
<s3quoia> haste ein Raumname pls?
<dAnjou> auf deren website steht der glaub ich
<KingBob> hi, ich habe 2 linux ubuntu computer, die beide jeweils mit einem wlan stick im netzwerk sind. jetzt würde ich die beiden aber gerne noch mit einem lankabel verbinden, damit der datentransfer zwischen ihnen schneller geht. geht das überhaupt? oder hab ich da irgendwelche netzwerkkonflikte? Ich hab gerade beide auf "link-local" gestellt. Über samba kann ich aber leider nicht auf die dateien des anderen pc's zugreifen.
<Fuchs> die sind nicht auf freenode, s3quoia. Siehe: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<s3quoia> ok ich guck ma thx
<dreamon> http://www.wetab.eas-impact.de/index.php?site=forum_topic&topic=7&ws_session=c5112090f3445d30e093c9522117b151 -> Wie soll ich -> Pakete hid-dkms und hid-egalax-dkms installieren?
<dAnjou> KingBob: das sollte gar kein problem sein
<dAnjou> KingBob: da wlan und ethernet unterschiedliche netzwerkkarten benutzen, bekommen die auch jeweils ne andere IP-adresse
<dAnjou> KingBob: da gibts also keine konflikte
<KingBob> hmm. also müsste ich einfach über die ipadresse gehen und nicht über den netzwerknamen oder?
<dAnjou> wäre eindeutiger
<KingBob> okay, ich versuchs mal
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, welche IP welchem namen zugeordnet is
<KingBob> ahh wunderbar, über die ip's klappt das ohne probleme =) danke dAnjou
<dAnjou> np
<daswort> Wie finde ich heraus ob ein System einen pae-kernel nutzt?
<k1l> mit uname nachgucken?
<daswort> Das wird da anzgezeigt? Bin gerade verwirrt da da nichts steht, es jedoch ein 12.04 System ist. Allerdings xubuntu. 
<dAnjou> das juckt uname herzlich wenig ;P
<k1l> daswort: mal tacheles. was spuckt uname -a aus?
<daswort> Linux gallifrey 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu
<dAnjou> kein pae
<daswort> Gut.
<daswort> & Dnake
<daswort> hehe, Danke war gemeint
<dAnjou> sonst würde da stehen: Linux gallifrey 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu
<daswort> Dacht ich mir. War nur wegen der 12.04 News verunsichert, da Ubuntu ja mit pae kommt.
<k1l> daswort: siehe hier die kernel im repo und deren benennung: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-19
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME shell 3.4]'~$  yelp /usr/share/help/C/gnome-help/net-manual.page' ruft ein Fenster "Desktop Help" auf.  Hingegen ruft Super-Taste > yelp ein Fenster "Fenster zur Arbeitsumgebung" auf. Ist das ein Fehler oder gewollt? 
<bullgard6> Korrektur: [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME shell 3.4]'~$  yelp /usr/share/help/C/gnome-help/net-manual.page' ruft ein Fenster "Desktop Help" auf.  Hingegen ruft Super-Taste > yelp ein Fenster "HIlfe  zur Arbeitsumgebung" auf. Ist das ein Fehler oder gewollt? 
<KingBob> hi, ich überlege von 11.10 auf 12.04 zu updaten. beim letzten mal gab es einige probleme mit der neuen version, wie kann ich eine sicherungskopie von meinem jetzigen system machen, damit ich, falls was schief läuft, einfach wieder zur ausgangslage zurück kann?
<koegs> KingBob: ich persönlich würde ein komplettes Image der Festplatte per dd machen um ganz sicher zu gehen, wenn der Platz nicht dafür reicht, ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung noch ein Anlaufpunkt
<KingBob> okay, ist das image so groß wie die gesammte festplatte, oder nur so groß wie alle daten, die auf der platte liegen?
<koegs> KingBob: wenn du dieser Anleitung folgst, wird das Image komprimiert, ansonsten ist die Größe 1:1 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Image-einer-Partition-sichern
<Seymour> servusle
<KingBob> sieht gut aus, werd ich mir mal anschauen
<KingBob> danke
<Seymour> Wie heißt eigentlich die Linux-Antwort auf GSpot?
<koegs> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediaInfo
<KingBob> Wo versteckt sie eigentlich der "Arbeitsplatz" von linux in 11.10? den find ich iwie net :/
<koegs> KingBob: welche oberfläche nutzt du?
<KingBob> die default oberflläche
<koegs> also wahrscheinlich Unity, bin ich nicht so firm mit, theoretisch einfach nautilus starten
<KingBob> dann macht der nur den home ordner auf... kann ich die oberfläche auf die von 10.04 zurückstellen? die war deutlich übersichtlicher -.-
<koegs> KingBob: Gnome2 wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und unterstützt, als alternative kann ich persönlich den XFCE-Desktop empfehlen
<KingBob> okay, wie kann ich den auf den umstellen?
<koegs> zum beispiel indem du das paket "xubuntu-desktop" installierst und dann beim Login "Xubuntu" auswählst als Session
<KingBob> k werd ich mal ausprobieren, danke
<Seymour> cool, avidemux entfernt automatisch packed bitstream
<Seymour> das leben kann so einfach sein
<Seymour> Hm er hats nicht gemacht
<Seymour> kennt sich hier wer mit Avidemux aus?
<koegs> metafragen sind so meta... Seymour frag nicht ob jemand da ist oder sich auskennt, stell einfach deine Frage
<Seymour> Einstellungen - Automation
<Seymour> da gibts die Option "Gepackten Bitstream automatisch entfernen"
<Seymour> Das hab ich angekreuzt und dann das Avi abgespeichert, mit Video und Audio output einfach auf "Kopie" gestellt
<Seymour> Jetzt sagt mir Mediainfo aber, dass da in der neuen Datei trotzdem noch BVOPs drin sind?!
<Seymour> Ich will es halt einfach nur einmal neu schreiben und dabei den Packed Bitstream rausmachen lassen, aber sonst möglichst nix verändern, nicht neu komprimieren und nix
<Seymour> Im Avidemux Wiki find ich dazu ein Tutorial für ein Script, das die Videos in einem ganzen Verzeichnis in einem Rutsch in dieser Weise modifiziert
<Seymour> http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=tutorial:scripting_tutorial&s[]=packed&s[]=bitstream
<Seymour> aber ich versteh nix von Scripting und das ist mir an dieser Stele erst mal zu komplex, ich würd gern erstmal verstehen, wie ich avidemux dazu kriege, dass es das mit einem einzigen File macht
<micw> hi
<micw> wie problemlos lässt sich ein ubuntu (server-) system auf das nächsthöhere release updaten?
<apollo13> mit backup relativ einfach
<apollo13> wenn man die release notes und upgrade notes liest
<micw> ich hab derzeit fast überall gentoo mit laufenden upgrades aber das ist mir zu viel arbeit
<micw> vor allem, weil ich mich selbst kümmern muss, dass zeitnah security updates eingespielt werden
<micw> bei 12.04 lts fragt mich ubuntu gleich, ob es die sicherheitsupdates automatisch einspielen soll ;-)
<apollo13> ja aber das willst du auch nicht
<micw> wieso?
<apollo13> weil updates immer was kaputt machen können
<apollo13> du willst eine kontrolle darüber haben
<micw> (zumindest auf dem testsystem mit dem ich anfange will ich das)
<micw> und es sit besser ein security update macht was kaputt, als dass es ein hacker macht
<deem> wenn du so viele server hast, willst du sowas wie landscape
<apollo13> bzw zumindest nagios und cssh :þ
<micw> landscape muss ich mir mal anschauen
<apollo13> landscape ist teuer, mein opensource clone davon stagniert leider vor sich hin da ich ihn nicht unbedingt brauche *gg*
<micw> ich habe keine gleichen (oder gleichartigen) server, muss eh individuell upgraden
<micw> hm, das setup fragt nicht nach nem root-pw?
<apollo13> warum sollte es?
<deem> unter ubuntu nutzt man den root account nicht. dafuer gibts sudo
<micw> ists normal, dass tab-ergänzen an der console nicht geht?
<micw> (frisches setup, kvm-remote-console)
<apollo13> bash-completion installieren
<apollo13> (und schaun obs gesourced wird)
<apollo13> als root ist das aber normalerweise deaktiviert
<micw> kann ja nicht alles optimal sein ^^
<micw> ist installiert, geht trotzdem nicht (auch als non-root)
<apollo13> gut ich weiß ja nicht was die kvm console macht, versuchs mal über ssh
<apollo13> und schau ob in deiner bashrc die bash_completion geladen wird
<micw> wenn ich im kvm-guest die 2. nic starte (ifconfig eth1 up), friehrt das system ein
<KingBob> hi, ich hab jetzt xfce als oberfläche installiert, und es sieht auch recht brauchbar aus^^, aber jetzt wüste ich gerne, wie ich den desktop auf den 2. bildschrim erweitere und nicht nur klone
<dAnjou> und da ist auch schon die erste komfortabilität, die dir mit xfce statt gnome oder unity flöten geht ;)
<dAnjou> xrandr ist wohl das stichwort
<dAnjou> gibts auch guis für
<catweazle> die closed-source Grafiktreiber von AMD und Nvidia bringen ihre eigenen tools dafür mit KingBob
<KingBob> öhmp, ich laß lieber erstmal meine finger vom basteln mit treibern, das hat beim letzten mal auch nichts gutes gebracht :D ich werd mir dann mal dieses xrandr anschaun
<KingBob> wo finde ich den xrandr mit einer gui?
<beaver74> welche VGA und welche Treiber nutzt du denn, KingBob ?
<dAnjou> KingBob: erste anlaufstelle UU-wiki
<KingBob> also, in dem wiki ist nirgends die rede von einer  gui (jedenfalls seh ichs nicht). Willst du die namen der Bildschrime haben? oder was meinst du mit "welche VGA"? und ich nutze den treiber, den linux von alleine gewählt hat^^
<beaver74> KingBob, falls nVidia und die proprietären Treiber.. wäre nvidia-settings der Weg den man nehmen könnte
<beaver74> KingBob, ich wollte wissen welche Grafikkarte du in deinem System verbaut hast
<KingBob> ich hab 2. beide von nvidia, ich schau mal schnell die genauen namen nach, mom
<KingBob> wo finde ich den die systeminfos?? o.O
<beaver74> KingBob, du kannst in einer Konsole 'lspci' eingeben, das wird dir die Hardware ausgeben
<KingBob> k mom
<beaver74> KingBob, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview
<KingBob> Also, ich hab die nvidia GeForce GTX 580 (an der 2 bildschirme angeschlossen sind) und die GeForce 6150SE (die ich auch gerne zur Desktop erweiterung nutzen würde, was bisher aber auch nicht ging)
<beaver74> KingBob, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings
<KingBob> okay danke, ich werd mir das alles durchlesen wenn ich wieder da bin, muss jetzt weg bye
<beaver74> bye
<catweazle> hmm ich fürchte mit dem nvidia sind 2 displays für den selben Desktop das limit
<catweazle> und die müssen von der selben Grafikkarte angesteuert werden. 
<dAnjou> KingBob: was is das? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR#Alternative-grafische-Werkzeuge
<beaver74> auf Anhieb wüsste ich auch nicht wie die zweite VGA genutzt werden könnt.. wird aber wohl möglich sein
<swed> Hallo, gibt es ein Programm für die Konsole, mit dem ich ein 7GB mkv Video auf ca 1-2 GB konvertieren kann?
<koegs> swed: schau dich hier mal um http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln#Terminalanwendungen
<swed> ah ok
<tylo> Hi!
<tylo> Ich bräuchte Hilfe beim Einstellen einer VM.. habe mir nen vmware image mit Bugzilla geladen, jetzt möchte ich, dass ich meine VM aus dem Internet ansprechen kann.. würde am liebsten, dass wenn ich meineip:1234 aufrufe, er auf die IP der VM weiterleitet mit Port 80. Geht das?
<koegs> tylo: sowas wird üblicherweise im Router eingestellt und nennt sich NAT oder Port-Forwarding, wenn der Router aber kein Ubuntu-Rechner ist, wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic die richtig anlaufstelle
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> kann ich die festplattenverschlüsselung von meinem tpm chip machen(berechnen) lassen?
<jan77> habe bis jetzt nur das gefunden: http://die-klapsmuehle.org/2009/01/29/how-to-use-a-tpm-with-ubuntu/
<sdx23> jan77: i.a. geht das per ata secure commands - welche Hardware hast du da?
<jan77> ein lenovo t400s
<sdx23> (davon ab dass es möglich ist, würde ich dazu raten, zu überlegen, ob man das tatsächlich möchte)
<jan77> warum?
<sdx23> Warum sollte man? dmcrypt/luks und diverse andere Lösungen funktionieren gut, man ist nicht an die Hardware gebunden und hat weniger daraus resultierende Probleme.
<jan77> naja, ich dachte, dass der tpm chip bei der verschluesselung vielleicht etwas performanter ist als die cpu
<jan77> so dass z.b. dmcrypt/luks den evtl. nutzen kann
<sdx23> Wenn es dir auf jede noch so kleine Latenz ankommt, solltest du nicht verschlüsseln.
<sdx23> Sondern stattdessen eine SSD kaufen...
<jan77> mir geht's aber nicht um latenzen sondern darum, dass evtl. ein mächtiger coprozessor in meinem rechner schimmel ansetzt
<sdx23> Selbst wenn es ginge, wäre es den Aufwand nicht wert.
<jan77> warum nicht?
<qGF-0x026> Hi. Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Mein x-Server (ubuntu 12.04 + unity) ist grad abgeschmiert. dann hab ich neu gestartet und komm nun nurnoch aufn login screen. da geb ich mein passwort ein und es kommt einfach wieder der login-screen. kann mir da jemand helfen? bin nun von ner live-cd online.
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, guck mal in die ~/.xsession-errors auf deiner Platte
<Seymour> Weiß hier jemand, wie man Formeln in Word-Docs mit Libreoffice bearbeitet?
<catweazle> jan77: also der TPM kann nix selber verschlüsseln sondern ist lediglich eine Art sicher Schlüsselverwaltung
<sdx23> jan77: Weil "nur weil er da ist, möchte ich ihn benutzen" Unfug ist; die CPU langweilt sich so oder so genug. Den Zeitgewinn den du damit erarbeitest ist gering, wenn nicht ehr negativ.
<Seymour> gem http://libreoffice-forum.de/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9911
<jan77> sdx23: dann google mal nach "cold boot attack"
<sdx23> jan77: sinnloses Unterfangen. Und hiermit EOD.
<qGF-0x026> dadrc: das log is voll. nach was such ich?
<jan77> catweazle: doch kann er - sonst waere diese "sichere schluesselverwaltung", die deshalb sicher ist, weil der schluessel den chip nicht verlaesst, doch voellig sinnlos
<jan77> sdx23: hae?
<catweazle> jan77: der Chip ist der Schlüssel in Hardware
<qGF-0x026> http://pastebin.com/B3Tm3YsX das sind die errors in xsession-errors
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, schwer zu sagen. Nach Fehlern, die zum Loginversuch passen. Ansonsten pack das Log mal in einen Pastebin, dann könnenw wir hier uns das mal angucken
<dadrc> ah, gut
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, die /var/log/Xorg.0.log wäre noch interessant
<dadrc> Von der Platte, natürlich, nicht vom Livesystem
<qGF-0x026> xD natürlich. hab das reingeounted.
<jan77> sdx23: lies dir wirklich mal diesen artikel durch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaltstartattacke
<qGF-0x026> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/EDCeKT67
<dadrc> [   102.715] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<dadrc> Seltsam.
<sdx23> jan77: der ist mir bekannt. Wie schon gesagt, sinnfreies Unterfangen sich über sowas Gedanken zu machen.
<qGF-0x026> jo. ganz kacke. N error seh ich auch nich. also keinen ernsthaften. cih komm aber einfach nich rein. Und ich hab ja nix an der config geändert oder so. hab ja einfach nur neu gestartet nach nem x-server crash
<jan77> sdx23: ich finde das keineswegs sinnfrei, da ich eine menge daten auf meinem rechner habe, die nicht für dritte bestimmt sind, und für die ich teilweise sogar ndas unterschrieben hab
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, kannst du dich auf 'nem Terminal einloggen?
<qGF-0x026> klar+
<dadrc> Das klappt? Na, immerhin.
<qGF-0x026> also mit Strg+Alt+FX
<dadrc> JO
<dadrc> sorry, caps.
<dadrc> Scheint nichts offensichtliches zu sein. Ich würd vorschlagen, mal einen anderen Account anzulegen und damit versuchen, dich in X einzuloggne
<qGF-0x026> ja meinetwegend auch damit xD aber das ging auf jeden fall. außerdem kann ich per chroot ins system 
<sdx23> jan77: Dazu könnte man nun die schöne Diskussion zur Paranoidität ausrollen, aber die passt nicht in diesen Kanal. Daher auch das EOD oben, darauf hab' ich nämlich keine Lust.
<qGF-0x026> dadrc: alles kalr ich probier das mal aus. Falls es klappt herzlichen dank, falls nich komme ich gleich noch mal wieder :)
<qGF-0x026> hi da bin ich wieder
<dadrc> geht auch mit 'nem neuen account nicht?
<qGF-0x026> (problem war: Login funktioniert nach x-Server crash nich mehr. Login-screen kommt immer wieder) nun bin ich drin, allerdings per guest-account. der funktioniert. Mein eigentlicher nicht. Vorschläge?
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, klingt, wie schon vermutet, nach kaputten Configs in deinem Account.
<qGF-0x026> dadrc: ah da bist du ja hatte ich dgrad nich gesehen. mit dem gast-account geht alles.
<qGF-0x026> dadrc: ok. wie krieg ich die wieder heile?
<dadrc> Das Problem dürfte eher sein, rauszufinden, welche es ist
<dadrc> Die logs geben ja leider nichts her
<dadrc> Also: Alle Configs wegschieben, gucken, ob es geht, dann Stück für Stück zurückkopieren
<dadrc> Etwas mühselig, aber mir fällt nichts besseres ein
<qGF-0x026> alle configs aus dem home-ordner? oha
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, naja, im Grunde nur die, die am Anfang geladen werden
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, .local und .nvidia wären ein Anfang
<qGF-0x026> alles klar. ich probiers mal.
<qGF-0x026> dadrc: .config und .local warens nich....
<dadrc> qGF-0x026, ansonsten probier es halt mal mit allen, um zu gucken, ob der Ansatz überhaupt was taugt
<dadrc> Geht ja schnell: Alle in ein neues Verzeichnis packen, danach wieder zurück
<qGF-0x026> ok. also ich komm dann wieder rein auch wenn praktisch ohne oberfläche xD fehlt ja alles. jetz nurnoch rausfinden, wer verantwortlich is
<noxs> hi all
<nubcake> hallo allerseits, ich kriege nach einem apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade folgenden fehler ausgeworfen.. http://pastebin.com/LUQMggSf hat evtl. jemand eine idee oder einen rat?
<nubcake> durch google bin ich nur auf den hinweis gestoßen, dass das wohl daran liegt, dass einer der 3 server der tu dresden ausgefallen ist
<dadrc> nubcake, in den Softwarequellen auf einen anderen Server umstellen sollte das Problem beheben, bis die Dresdner ihren Kram wieder im Griff haben
<nubcake> dadrc: einfach den link ersetzen?
<dadrc> Wenn du es denn unbedingt von Hand machen willst, sonst gibt es auch ein wunderbares GUI dafür
<dadrc> nubcake, software-properties-gtk
<nubcake> habe leider nur eine shell hier
<dadrc> hm, dann von Hand
<dadrc> Dann in der sources.list entsprechend die Server austauschen, ja
<nubcake> hmm, ok dann dankeschön schonmal :)
<geser> nubcake: danke für den Hinweis mit dem ausgefallenen Server
<dadrc> nubcake, falls du eine Liste brauchst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<geser> ich habe in den letzten paar Wochen mehrere User mit dem gleichen Problem gesehen
<nubcake> dadrc: da bin ich grad unterwegs :)
<geser> und es wundert mich, dass der ausgefallene Server so lange schon weg ist bzw. immer noch im DNS für de.archive.u.c
<Seymour> re
<Seymour> Grad wollt ich mit Unoconv alle Dokumente in einem Verzeichnis in pdfs konvertieren mit unoconv -f pdf *.* gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unoconv#Alle-Dateien-in-einem-Ordner-ins-PDF-Format-konvertieren
<Seymour> Da kam beim ersten Versich eine Fehlermeldung "Unable to connect or start own listener. Aborting." Dann hab ich unoconv --listener & gemacht, da kam "Error: Existing listener found, aborting."
<Seymour> Dann wieder den ersten Befehl und da gings, da hat er einfach mit Konvertieren losgelegt.
<Seymour> Ist das normal?
<Heart|> sed -i 's/require \(\"config.tcpro.php/require_once \(\"config.tcpro.php/g' *.txt <-- müsste korrekt wie heißen?
<swed> Hallo, ich möchte ein mkv Video mit 9GB komprimieren, ab ca 1-2GB. Wie stelle ich das mit nem Konsolenprogramm an? Ich hab heut nachmittag schon mal gefragt, da hat man mich auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln verwiesen. Ich hab zwar ffmpeg und mencoder gefunden die das können sollen. Aber ich muss gestehn ich komm damit nicht klar. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<bullgard6> Welche Funktion hat die Datei /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log?
<NoxiFoxi> hey, gibt es ne möglichkeit, dass appmenu von unity auch unter gnome 3 zu benutzen?
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: Alles fit mit Deiner Verbindung?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: wenn du dir die quit messages anguckst, ja
<NoxiFoxi> jokrebel: musste nur n paar mal die gnome-shell neustarten, extensions installieren -> gefällt nicht -> runterschmeißen
<Fuchs> NoxiFoxi: wir waeren Dir dann aeusserst dankbar, wenn Du das IRC Programm kurz aus dem Autostart nimmst :)   Danke :3 
<dAnjou> NoxiFoxi: gnome-shell neustarten erfordert nich, dass man auch die programme schließt .. nur so
<NoxiFoxi> dAnjou: wenn das neustarten nicht funktioniert muss ich mich abmelden, dass erfordert das
<NoxiFoxi> das*
<NoxiFoxi> weiß eigentlich nun jemand, wie ich dieses appmenu von unity auch für gnome3 bekomme?
<NoxiFoxi> nicht?
<dAnjou> !geduld > NoxiFoxi 
<Fuchs> dAnjou: unser Bot ist gerade etwas tot
<dAnjou> -.-
<Fuchs> Reanimationsversuche laufen. NoxiFoxi: IRC erfordert ab und zu etwas Geduld, nicht alle hier haben sowohl unity wie auch gnome3 und wissen das :) 
 * jokrebel hat zwar Unity, weiß aber grad nicht wirklich was das "Appmenu" sein soll.
<dAnjou> ich glaub, dass dieses "datei" "extras" "hilfe" gedöns im panel ist
<dAnjou> nich im fenster
<NoxiFoxi> jokrebel: das appmenü ist das teil ganz oben, wie dAnjou schon sagte
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: Also das Apple-mäßige Pulldownmenü welches nicht mehr im Fensterheader sondern im Panel ist? Und das hättest Du gerne auch unter Gnome-Shell?
<bullgard6> Welche Funktion hat die Datei /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Aus welchem problembezogenem Grund benötigst Du diese Information?
<ring0> bullgard6, wird wohl das log von apt-get beim system upgrade sein
<dAnjou> NoxiFoxi: 2-3 minuten googlelei http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/get-global-menu-in-gnome-shell.html
<dAnjou> NoxiFoxi: nächstes mal selbst bitte
<benvei> hmm, einer von euch eine Idee ob sich mit ubuntu mp4 videos zusammenfügen lassen? Die meißten tools verrecken wegen der Datenmenge (~12gig) und die anderen verzerren die tonspur... Hab nun alle tools ausm market durch ;/
<dadrc> ffmpeg
<benvei> dadrc, Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<benvei> libmp3lame0 ist installiert
<dadrc> benvei, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<benvei> dadrc, läuft, danke ;)
<dadrc> gerne.
<bullgard6> ring1: Und Du meinst nicht /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-log?
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Mein System hat nach dem dist-upgrade mmer noch macken.
<ring1> bullgard6, es gibt apt.log, apt-term.log und term.log. wobei sich der inhalt immer von apt-get kommt
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Kannst Du "Macken" etwas präzisieren und vielleicht sogar Fehlermeldungen pasten, bitte?
<bullgard6> ring1: Das weiß ich. Es gibt zusätzlich auch main.log.
<benvei> dadrc, da ist kompletter blödsinn rausgekommen, laut google kann ffmpeg kein mp4 :/  Fällt dir sonst noch was ein?
<ring1> bullgard6, ich verstehe dein problem nicht
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Ich habe diverse hier in diem Kanal genau beschrieben, aber auf meine Fragen keine Antworten bekommen.  --  Eine ist z. B., warum mein System nach dem Auftauen nach pm-hibernate manchmal keinen Ton mehr von sich gibt. aplay gibt dann aus: "Pulse Audio: Unable to create stream: Zu groß."
<bullgard6> (Das ist eine regression.)
<dadrc> benvei, bin mir doch ziemlich sicher, dass ffmpeg mp4 kann.  -vcodec mpeg4 sollte das erledigen.
<dadrc> benvei, sicher, dass die optionen bei dir stimmen?
<benvei> dadrc, "ffmpeg -i *.mp4 hdd.mp4" sollte alle .mp4 datein in dem ordner zu hdd.mp4 zusammenwerfen, oder?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: "diverse hier in diem Kanal genau beschrieben" sagt mir leider nichts, da ich weder 24 Stunden online bin noch im Backlog was aussagekräftiges finde. Und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wären komplett gepastete Outputs inclusive des Befehls der diesen erzeugt hilfreicher, als der Ausschnitt, den Du als relevant betrachtest.
<dadrc> benvei, sieht eher falsch aus. Wo hastn das her?
<dreamon> benvei, Hast du kdenlive mal versucht?
<dadrc> benvei, das hier sollte wohl funktionieren: http://revision3.com/forum/showpost.php?p=608471&postcount=2
<Izzy> Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit memstat? Ich versuche gerade eine Speicher-Anomalie zu ergründen.
<benvei> dreamon, ja
<Izzy> Angeblich verbrauchen die Anwendungen bei mir derzeit 5,5GB RAM (cahce etc. bereits abgezogen).
<dreamon> benvei, Komisch, schneide damit viel.. und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.
<benvei> dreamon, sorry, hatte das jetzt mit einem anderen tool vertauscht welches "live" im namen hat.
<benvei> werde ich jetzt geil mal probieren
<Izzy> Zusammengerechnet komme ich aber maximal auf 2GB. Nun listet memstat eine ganze Reihe von Prozessen als "deleted" -- und diese Einträge kommen insgesamt auf ~4GB. Weiß jemand, was dieses "deleted" bedeuten soll?
<dreamon> benvei, Kann toll schneiden, überblenden und vieles mehr.
<Izzy> Beispiel:
<Izzy> 1033360k: PID  1891 (/usr/bin/knotify4 (deleted))
<Izzy> laut PS gibt es diesen Prozess allerdings:
<Izzy> izzy      1891  0.0  0.1 1512776 13000 ?       Sl   May31   0:27 /usr/bin/knotify4
<Izzy> allerdings mit einer Differenz von ca. 500M. Ist da der angezeigte Speicherbereich nicht freigegeben, aber als unbenutzt markiert? Memory leak?
<benvei> dreamon, okay, es kann zwar nur einen kern nutzen, aber es kommt schon mal weiter als sämptliche anderen tools. Ich bin gespannt! :) Danke für den Tipp! ;)
<dreamon> benvei, Toi Toi.. Muß man etwas üben damit man klarkommt.. aber es macht immer ein backup, falls es abstürzt. Hatte noch nie Datenverlust
<benvei> dreamon, also laut dem ding braucht es nun fast 2h dafür :/ Eine Idee für multikern usage hast du nicht zufällig? :)
<dreamon> benvei, Frag doch mal bei #kdenlive . Da wird dir geholfen.
<benvei> dreamon, ich hab mir jetzt den ersten teil angesehen, auch das tool macht die tonspur leicht verzögert. Da es in dem Video um geräusche an gewissen stellen geht ist das damit definitiv unbrauchbar
<benvei> verzögerung beträgt fast eine sekunde :/
<jokrebel> benvei: Kann man in vielen Programmen doch justieren.
<dreamon> benvei, Hast du ihn Rendern lassen? Eventuell den Ausgangsstream anpassen. 
<benvei> dreamon, ja, er rendert.
<dreamon> Eventuell eine Bitrate für Ton wählen. Weiß nicht ob er es neu erzeugt oder kopiert.. Wie gesagt hier geht es sehr gut. Weiß nicht welche Filme du da hast.
<Izzy> Hat niemand eine Idee zu meiner Speicherfrage? Oder wenigstens einen Tipp, wo sie sonst besser angebracht wäre?
<dreamon> Besser mal die Profis auf #kdenlive fragen. 
<dreamon> benvei, Mit was spielst du dab?
<dreamon> dba = ab
<p01nt3r> hallo. was kann ich machen, wenn ich den usb-remote-sensor meiner fernbedienung immer einmal neu einstecken muss, damit die fb wieder funzt? wo könnte ich da ansetzen?
<benvei> dreamon, totem
<dreamon> Da kann man den Ton glaub auch verschieben. vielleicht hast eine Tastenkombination erwischt? hast mal vlc oder so probiert?
<ring1> benvei, ansonsten wäre vielleicht mencoder eine option: "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy 1.mp4 2.mp4 3.mp4 4.mp4 -o output.mp4"
<p01nt3r> niemand eine idee?
<benvei> ring1, hatte ich auch schon gelesen, hatte abe ... ähm, ich hab zuviele sachen probiert, ich weiß garnichtmehr was daran auszusetzen war, ich probiers nochmal. Danke! :)
<benvei> Ich glaube darin liegt der fehler : "Audio format 0x4134504d is incompatible with '-oac copy', please try '-oac pcm' instead or use '-fafmttag' to override it."
<benvei> Scheinbar kann er die audiospur nur neu generieren
<benvei> soll ichs mit pcm oder mit fafmttag probieren? Was meint ihr läuft besser? ;)
<ring1> benvei, wer weiß, was für ein komisches audioformat deine quelle hat. ich würde zuerst pcm testen :)
<benvei> okay, pcm funktioniert nicht, der bricht ab mit file too large
<p01nt3r> kann man ein gerät unter /dev/input irgendwie beim start "aus-" und wieder "einhängen"?
<benvei> okay, keine der optionen funktioniert : "Too many audio packets in the buffer: (4096 in 1398016 bytes).
<benvei> "
<ring1> benvei, sorry, war ein versuch wert. eigentlich ist der mencoder ganz fähig
<benvei> ring1, np, ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar ;)
<mnass> kann ich hier ne frage zu chromium auf 12.04 stellen - das ding stürzt bei youtube links regelmäßig ab
<mnass> nicht bei allen videos aber bei fast allen
<jokrebel> mnass: Am besten mal aus dem Terminal heraus starten, so einen Absturz provuzieren und schauen was für meldungen im Terminal auftauchen.
<mnass> k - ich schau mal
<mnass> http://pastebin.com/aN1Psqjg <- was hat denn googletalk plugin mit youtube zu schaffen?
<Minipluto> mnass: kommt die Ausgabe denn erst direkt vor dem Absturz oder bereits beim Starten?
<mnass> direkt nach dem absturz
<mnass> bzw. beim
<mnass> hmm - jetzt hab ich ne andere fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/EcyTNcd7
<mnass> die sache mit dem googletalk plugin kommt bei google+ das macht sinn
<mnass> hatte darüber ne youtube seite gesucht bei der der absturz kommt
<Minipluto> ist das nur bei einer bestimmten youtube-Seite? o.O
<mnass> bei fast allen videos kurz nachdem er anfängt zu laden
<mnass> bei einigen aber auch nicht
<mnass> ne google suche gibt da nicht viel her
<Minipluto> riecht ja schon nach flash-Problem… sind die Seiten, bei denen es geht, denn auch mit flash-videos oder wird da webm/html5 verwendet?
<mnass> ich bin unter dem account eigentlich für den HTML5 Test angemeldet
<mnass> hatte das problem aber schon vorher
<Minipluto> kann ich mal bitte einen Link von einem haben, das funktioniert und von einem, das abstürzt?
<mnass> ok 
<mnass> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSeh9sq3bv4&feature=g-all-esi <- stüzt ab
<frozen> gibt es zufällig infos bzgl des googledrive linux clients?
<mnass> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO3CfP-eOLA&feature=g-all-esi <- funktioniert
<Minipluto> also das von Charlie Chaplin ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ein ogg video in html5 und das Tetris theme ein Flash (wahrscheinlich weil es davon keine html5 Version gibt)
<Minipluto> da würde ich erst mal probieren, den html5 test abzuschalten
<mnass> hmmk - obwohl ich den kram meine ich schon vorher hatte
<mnass> ich teste mal
<mnass> aber ok charly geht jetzt wieder
<Minipluto> mnass: ok woran es liegt, da hab ich nun leider keine Idee, vor allem weil Chrome das ja können sollte. Aber vielleicht bringt es dir ja schon mal kurzfristig eine Verminderung der Abstürze
<OlMightyGreek> nabend leute
<Minipluto> bis sich eine Lösung findet
<mnass> jo danke erstmal
<Minipluto> mnass: also ich habe auf launchpad bisher auch nur einen Kommentar von jemandem gefunden, der schreibt, Chromium stürze häufig bei html5 Videos auf youtube ab aber gelegentlich auch bei anderen… mehr steht da aber auch nicht *G*
<mnass> haste link
<sash_> Ehm, wo finde ich in 12.04 pdflatex? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdflatex&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all sagt, gibbet nicht.
<sash_> Schon gut m(
<Minipluto> mnass: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/998634
<Speefak> kennt sich jmd mir lirc aus ?
<Minipluto> mnass: sen schon gesehen? Ist genau die Fehlermeldung, die du vorhin im zweiten pastebin hattest: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=122515
<Speefak> wenn ich ausgaben bei dem irw befehl habe sprich der tastencode wird mir angezeigt ist die FB im system doch geladen oder ?
<mnass> thx
<mnass> moment telefon gucks mir gleich an
<OlMightyGreek> hab einige kleinere probleme mit precise. Meine Lautstärkeregelung vergisst immer nach einem Neustart, dass sie meine Lautspprecher und nicht meinen HDMI ausgang regeln soll. Ich muss es immer neu umstellen. Kann ich da was machen?
<Minipluto> OlMightyGreek: hilft dir das vielleicht weiter? http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<OlMightyGreek> Minipluto: danke! teste ich gleich mal
<mnass> so wieder da
<OlMightyGreek> Minipluto: klappr nicht so ganz..
<Speefak> ich versteh das nicht die irw ausgabe zeigt mir die tasten korret an aber xbmc nimmt die nicht an
<Minipluto> OlMightyGreek: schade. hast du auch das mit dem restore_device=false gelesen?
<OlMightyGreek> "pacmd set-default-sink 1" hatte keine auswirkung.
<OlMightyGreek> oder was soll da der "sinkname" sein?
<OlMightyGreek> oh.. ne
<OlMightyGreek> muss ich noch modifizieren
<mnass> Minipluto, hatte ich schon gesehen - konnte ich aber so nocht nicht nachvollziehen
<OlMightyGreek> Minipluto: finde die zeile nicht... load-module module-stream-restore restore_device=...
<Minipluto> OlMightyGreek: ne, wenn du list-sinks macht, steht da relativ am Anfang index 1 und darunter der Name in <Klammern>. Wenn du set-default-sink 1 schreibst, kommt auch ein Fehler ;)
<OlMightyGreek> hatte erst auch den namen probiert. kam in beiden fällen kein fehler hehe
<OlMightyGreek>    index: 1
<OlMightyGreek> 	name: <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo>
<OlMightyGreek> also tippe ich ohne sudo!? " pacmd set-default-sink "alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo" "
<OlMightyGreek> oder?
<OlMightyGreek> dann kommt "Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information."
<Minipluto> OlMightyGreek: ich würds erst mal ohne sudo machen und dann ohne Neustart ausprobieren, ob das direkt eine Auswirkung hat. Des Weiteren gibt es in der defailt.pa eine Zeile, in der module-stream-restore steht. Wenn du damit noch keine Erfahrung hast, mach vorher ein Backup, bevor du nicht mehr weißt, was du alles geändert hast
<OlMightyGreek> ist denn die welcome ausgabe normal und als bestätigung aufzufassen?
<OlMightyGreek> ich starte einfach mal neu. obs einen effekt hatte kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich manuell vorhinschon umgestellt hatte
<OlMightyGreek> bin gleich wieder da
<Minipluto> mnass: ich weiß dazu leider auch nicht mehr :( habe auch nichts Weiteres dazu gefunden. Außer diesen duplicate Bug, wo Leute schreiben, dass das in anderen Versionen nicht so oder nicht so extrem ist.
<mnass> joar - wird sich schon irgendwann was ergeben
<OlMightyGreek> re
<mnass> ist ja erstmal so nutzbar - sonst hab ich noch den FF
<OlMightyGreek> Minipluto: hat nichts gebracht... leider... 
<Caedi> hi, ich habe ein problem, seid neusten wird mein bildschirm bei ubuntu 12.04 dauernd weiss
<Caedi> weiss jemand woran das liegen kann?
<Minipluto> OlMightyGreek: dann muss ich mich an dieser Stelle ausklinken.
<OlMightyGreek> :D trotzdem danke
<k1l> Caedi: die maus ist normal oder so nen x?
<Caedi> was ist ne x?  ist ne logotech
<OlMightyGreek> ich werfe mal mein zweites problem in den raum: egal welchen der aktuellen nvidia treiber ich nehme und obgleich ich die xorg laut wiki angepasst habe, bekomme ich bei schnellen bildläufen oder bei jeglicher art von video eine "knicklinie" im bild. als ob das halbe bild zu langsam aufgebaut würde. weiß jemand wie ich das beheben kann?
<Caedi> m100
<k1l> Caedi: sry, ich meinte den mauszeiger
<Caedi> normal,  warum?
<Caedi> =/ 
<Caedi> wobei  bei manchen anwendungen  wird sie anders angezeigt da seh ich die net im echt O.o
<k1l> wenn der gnome unterbau crashed dann wird das bild weiß und der mauszeiger wird zu nem x. deswegen frag ich
<Caedi> hrm
<Caedi> naja wenn der bildschimr weiss ist sehe ich netmal die maus, aber ich kann videos und so z.b stopen oder so
<Speefak> hat jmd ein plan von lirc ?
<Caedi> also der rechner leuftm, er gebt auch weiterhin ton an 
<Speefak> haben die das von 10.04 auf 12.04 komplett umgebaut ?
<Speefak> irw gibt tasten aus aber unter /dev/lirc0 erscheint nichts
<k1l> Caedi: welches ubuntu genau? welche oberfläche?
<Caedi> 12.04
<Caedi> hatte erst uniti3d aber bin dann auf uniti 2d umgesprungen in hoffnung das es dadran liegt
<Caedi> aber irgendweie hrm, oder mom
<Caedi> bin mal kurz weg und schau mal nach ob er automatisch auf 3d umspringt wenn ich es net nochmal umstelle beim neustart
<k1l> welche graka?
<k1l> nee, er startet immer das zu letzt benutze
<Caedi> ati readon HD 4570
<Caedi> 512 mb
<Caedi> toll jezt hat auch noch xchat angefangen zu bellen -.-
<Caedi> wenn ich tippe
<k1l> hmm, ati ist nicht so meine baustelle
<Caedi> mhm ioch hoff net das die graka im arsch gegangen ist O.o
<OlMightyGreek> caedi.. hast du ein notebook?
<Caedi> jap
<Caedi> asus
<Caedi> aba ka welches genau -.-
<OlMightyGreek> kann es sein, dass dein display einen wackelkontakt hat und deshalb dein bildschirm weiß wird?
<Caedi> mhm...
<Caedi> dazu musste ich ihm aber bewegen
<Caedi> hrm, 
<Caedi> mom ich wackel mal mit dem ^^
<OlMightyGreek> oder kabelbruch oder sowas
<OlMightyGreek> hehe
<Caedi> mhm nee wenn ich dem auf und zu mchen wird der net weiss, irgendwie pasiert das bisher auch nur beim videos gucken oder nen altem spiel in 2d aus 1997
<Caedi> zumindestens mit videos hats angefangen O.o
<OlMightyGreek> hm. hast du den neusten ati treiber?
<OlMightyGreek> http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<OlMightyGreek> muss mal kurz neu starten, komm gleich wieder
<Caedi> naja  ich kann irgendwie diese erweiterten triber   unter system->satreiber net aktiviren
<OlMightyGreek> so
<Caedi> wb =)
<Caedi> man weiss einer warum der kack xchat jezt bellt -.-?
<Caedi> das fuckt voll ab :D
<k1l> Caedi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<OlMightyGreek> bellt?
<k1l> versuch mal den fglrx zu benutzen. oder schau mal welcher treiber bei deiner karte empfohlen wird. (bei ati bin ich da nicht im bilde)
<OlMightyGreek> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Caedi> ja beim jedem buchstaben macht der !wuffwuff!
<OlMightyGreek> das hier hat mir bei meiner ati karte geholfen
<OlMightyGreek> und der wiki eintrag bei unbuntuusers.de
<Caedi> ok mom
<OlMightyGreek> aber halte dich an die anleitung!! wenn du was falsch machst kann es sein, dass u.U. nichts mehr geht und du in der konsole landest nach einem neustart :D
<OlMightyGreek> übrigens war ich deshalb etwas sauer.. wegen der blöden ati unterstützung.. dehalb hab ich jetzt ne nvidia karte... und hier ist esja noch schlimmer. für die ati probleme gab es wenigstens lösungen hehe
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: Caedi warum empfiehlst du ihm selbst zu kompelieren?
<k1l> Caedi: teste erstmal die varianten, die im ubuntuusers wiki genannt werden.
<OlMightyGreek> weil es ziemlich leicht geht und er dann nen aktuellen treiber hat. ich ging davon aus, dass er das wiki durch hat. mir hats damals geholfen
<OlMightyGreek> aber wenn du das wiki noch nicht probiert hast, mach erstmal was dort steht
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: was ist mit den nebenwirkungen, wenn man etwas am paketsystem vorbeinstalliert? kernelupdates etc?
<OlMightyGreek> bei mir hatte es keine nebenwirkungen
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe dazu auch ins wiki geschrieben. bzw. nicht zum weißen bildschirm, aber zu performanceproblemen
<Profane> Hallo zusammen
<Caedi> für was ist eigendlich dh makes und dh-modaliases 
<Caedi> hi
<Profane> ich brauche mal hilfe und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, hat einer ein paar min zeit für mich ? ^^
<OlMightyGreek> Profane: ich helf immer gerne, aber meistens habe ich keine ahnung :D
<Profane> lol
<Profane> ich kanns ja mal versuchen
<Profane> ist eigentlich total banal, aber ich bekomms einfach nicht hin
<Profane> habe ubuntu 12.04 drauf
<Profane> nutze den als server für diverse programme
<Profane> und ich schaffe es einfach nicht
<Profane> ein programm beim booten auto zu starten
<OlMightyGreek> ich bin raus :D
<Profane> damn ^^
<OlMightyGreek> wiki schon konsultiert?
<Profane> aye
<Profane> in der wiki steht ja mehr oder weniger nur der "startpgrogramm" manager
<OlMightyGreek> man kann doch dinge in die rc.local eintragen zum autostarten
<k1l> Profane: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<Profane> ja, habe ich schon versucht, geht aber nicht
<OlMightyGreek> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<OlMightyGreek> ob das jetzt unqualifiziert ist weiß ich nicht :D
<Profane> erste, wichtige, frage ist, muss das programm in einem bestimmten ordner liegen? weil die beispiele die ich finde liegen alle in usr/bin
<Profane> und meine liegen da nicht!
<Profane> ^^
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: das problem ist, das das dann als root läuft. das ist teilweise sehr heikel
<OlMightyGreek> ja, stimmt, kommt auf das programm an
<k1l> Profane: schau dir den dienste wiki artikel an
<Profane> hab ich gerade
<Profane> das habe ich auch schon alles versucht
<Profane> ohne erfolg
<OlMightyGreek> k1l: hast du eine idee zu meinem grafikkartenproblem? ich hab da jetzt schon so viel zeit investiertimmer mal wieder... finde aber keine lösung
<k1l> Profane: welche programme sind es denn? was hast du probiert? was hat nicht geklappt?  gibts fehlermeldungen?
<Profane> issn ts3 server
<Profane> liegt in /home/profane/Server/TS3-Server/ts3server_startscript.sh
<Profane> mit dem befehl start hintendran
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: es gibt wohl nen neuen nvidia treiber im nvidia-current-updates paket. installiere den mal
<Profane> mit der rc_local hats nicht geklappt, mit dem startprogramme manager hats nicht geklappt, mit dem script in den rc ordnern hats nicht geklappt
<OlMightyGreek> k1l: hab ich heute gemacht
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: und dein problem heisst "tearing" oder "vsync"
<Profane> keine fehlermeldung, kein logeintrag, es passiert einfach rein garnichts
<OlMightyGreek> k1l: ach DAS ist tearing?? ok... liegt es an aktiviertem oder deaktiviertem vsync?
<k1l> Profane: in der rc.local ist das schonmal komplett behindert, weil nne ts sevrer als root zu starten ein riesen sicherheitsloch ist
<OlMightyGreek> JA... haha.. genau das ist es!!
<OlMightyGreek> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu
<Profane> ja ich weiß, ich wollte es auch nur testen
<k1l> Profane: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server
<k1l> da ist eine anleitung zum starten
<Profane> auch DAS habe ich alles durch ^^
<OlMightyGreek> stark, danke hehe... wenn man sich abgoogelt mit umschreibungen und alle anderen es einfach tearing nennen...
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: ich hatte das auch unter 11.10. aber seit 12.04 läuft meine nvidia 8600gt wie nen uhrwerk
<OlMightyGreek> k1l: irgendwie hab ich immer probleme mit der grafikkarte unter ubuntu.. in jeder version, mit jeder grafikkarte. hehe
<Profane> deswegen ja auch meine frage, ob der server in einem bestimmten ordner dafür liegen muss
<Profane> weil entweder es liegt am ordner das es nicht geht, oder ich bin einfach nur komplett zu blöd ^^
<k1l> Profane: du musst das da im script entsprechend anpassen
<Caedi> was mir so einfällt mir zeigt ubuntu atm auch keine minimirungs und schlies buttons an o.O
<k1l> und schau dir nochmal die rechte an. wenn du da mit root rumgefummelt hast dann können die vermurkst sein. und schau ob die auch entsprechend +x (zum ausführen) gesetzt haben
<Profane> sicher habe ich das script mit den entsprechenden ordnern angepasst, SOWEIT habe ich dann doch mitgedacht
<Profane> ^^
<Profane> aber
<Profane> der erste ordner ist ja /home/
<Profane> muss da stehen /home/ oder home/ oder was genau?
<OlMightyGreek> oh mann. zig verschidene vorschläge gegen tearing. na super. meine nächste graka wird wieder ne ati.
<Profane> @ mighty, ich hab ne onboard graka und bei 1080p auch tearing, und ich bekomms auch nicht weg ;)
<k1l> Profane: wenn du die anleitung da komplett befolgt hättest, dann würdest du das auch mit dem neu erstellten user "teamspeak" starten. und dann würde das nicht in deinem home liegen
<Profane> dann würde es in /home/teamspeak/Server/.... liegen, 
<Profane> jetzt liegt es in home/profane/Server/...
<k1l> ja. wenn du den beschriebenen weg dort einhälst, dann will er mit dem user "teamspeak" in deinem home suchen. und das darf er nicht. also bitte mal ganz konkret schritt für schritt die anleitung abarbeiten
<Profane> i do
<Profane> bis gleich ^^
<OlMightyGreek> "Attribute 'RefreshRate' (Wladi-G75:0.0; display device: DFP-0): 60,01 Hz"
<OlMightyGreek> kann das was damit zu tun haben?
<OlMightyGreek> 60.01?
<OlMightyGreek> müsste ja genau 60 sein
<Caedi> so ich bin mal weg
<Caedi> in der conf  war irgendwie der trieber nicht benannt ma gucken ob es dadran lag
<OlMightyGreek> das mit dem ebaylink ist aber geschickt :D
<OlMightyGreek> ich bin schon wieder maximal genervt von der konsole und google. mal sehen ob wann anders die lösung meiner probleme vom himmel fällt. hehe
<OlMightyGreek> gute nacht
<Profane> Sooo, nun soweit alles gemacht, allerdings bekomme ich wenn ich den Server das erste mal starten will einen fehler:
<Profane> 2012-06-19 22:06:04.410284|CRITICAL|ServerLibPriv |   | Server() DatabaseError out of memory
<Profane> und davon steht leider nix in der wiki ^^
<Profane> hab schon nachgesehen, der "teamspeak" user hat auf jeden fall alle rechte an den dateien
<k1l> nopaste (paste.ubuntuusers.de z.b.) mal ein ls -al von dem ordner in dem der ts kram ist
<k1l> wobei das wohl eher nen mysql problem sein wird.
<Profane> wie darf ich das hier pasten?
<Profane> bzw wo?
<k1l> ich hab oben nen link genannt (der auch im topic steht)
<Profane> [paste:409147:Profane]
<k1l> am besten den link zeigen :)
<Profane> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409147/
<_moep_> wie bekomm ich bei okular formulare gespeichert, dass die am ende im pdf mit drin sind?
<_moep_> geht das via speichern oder drucken -> pdf?
<bekks> _moep_: Das geht nicht mit okular.
<Profane> starte ich den server über den root-acc läuft es
<bekks> Das geht m.W. tatsächlich nur mit Adobe Acrobat - Formulardaten werden üblicherweise als .fdf (oder so) gespeichert.
<_moep_> ich hatte das schon mal mit irgendwas hinbekommen
<k1l> Profane: "chown -R teamspeak:teamspeak " auf den ordner 
<k1l> Profane: und hör auf alles mit root zu starten, verdammte hacke
<_moep_> bekks: wie heißt der pdfreader mit e
<Profane> es war ja nur ein test obs überhaupt läuft ^^
<k1l> Profane: damit verballerst du dir immer wieder die rechte. das danach nichts mehr geht ist klar
<bekks> _moep_: Der Zustand heisst evince :)
<_moep_> ah genau der
<k1l> Profane: stell bitte die windows.mentalität ab, immer alles als "admin" starten zu wollen.
<Profane> ich starte ja nicht mit dem root acc den server im teamspeak account, sondern den ts3 server der sowieso im root liegt
<bekks> Was noch schlimmer ist.
<k1l> Profane: du musst die dateien die du eben gelistet hast wieder komplett dem "teamspeak" user übergeben, da sind die rechte nämlich mit root vermurkst
<Profane> der befehl oben geht nicht
<Profane> chown -R teamspeak:teamspeak
<bekks> Weil der unvollständig ist :)
<k1l> und ts als root zu starten ist einfach sinnlos. da kannste direkt deinen server an die spam mafia verschenken
<k1l> Profane: hinten muss da noch der entspr ordner benannt werden, wo die dateien drin liegen
<Profane> ah dachte das macht der automatisch auf den ordner in dem ich gerade bin
<Profane> so, nun steht überall teamspeak teamspeak
<k1l> dann nochmal testen (ohne root!) und ggf fehlermeldungen zeigen
<Profane> es geht
<Profane> ES GEHT
<Profane> YAY
<Profane> ^^
<k1l> Profane: nochmal, damit du es auch behälst: nicht mit root rumspielen. das macht ne menge kaputt.
<Profane> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409152/
<Profane> theoretisch kann ich doch jetzt ohne probleme alle anderen server auch auf "teamspeak" laufen lassen oder?
<k1l> teamspeak server?
<Profane> ja, habe 2 TS3 server am laufen, auf unterschiedlichen ports natürlich, plus noch den ein oder anderen MC server
<Profane> können doch alle über den teamspeak user laufen oder? oder muss ich jetzt für jeden server auch nen eigenen user erstellen?
<k1l> lass die ts server unter dem ts user laufen
<k1l> für andere geschichten machen da vlt andere user sinn
<Profane> ich kann ja den user theoretisch in server oder so umbennen ^^
<Profane> inwiefern sinn?
<k1l> da führen viele wege anch rom
<Profane> ich meine hat das einen gravierenden vorteil/sinn/etc dazu unterschiedliche user einzurichten?
<k1l> wäre für mich selber eine gewisse ordnung. aber da muss man seinen weg finden
<Profane> ahso, okay, also nur der ordnung wegen ^^
<Profane> ja, das iss natürlich ein argument, solange das nachher nicht iwie probleme macht oder so ^^
<Profane> nächstes problem
<Profane> habe wie beschrieben die teamspeak datei erstellt, user zugewiesen, text einkopiert, pfad angepasst
<Profane> wenn ich nun "teamspeak start" eingebe
<Profane> kommt: Die Anwendung »teamspeak« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<Profane> sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<k1l> ja das wird so nicht klappen
<k1l> das ist ja kein upstart job
<Profane> so stehts aber in der wiki ;)
<k1l> wo
<Profane> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server
<k1l> du musst schon das init.d startskript angeben
<Profane> ja
<Profane> wenn ich den dem ordner bin
<Profane> dann gebe ich "teamspeak start" ein
<Profane> und dann kommt die obige meldung
<k1l> nein. das ist falsch
<Profane> so steht es da für mich, was mache ich falsch?
<k1l> Profane: nein, du musst den fullpath angeben.
<k1l> das ist linux 1mal1
<k1l> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/uber-die-verwendung-von-in-shell-befehlen/  <<lesen
<Profane> cd
<Profane> fc ^^
<Profane> okay, nun bekomme ich rm: Entfernen von "ts3server.pid" nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<Profane> aber gestoppt hat er ihn trotzdem
<k1l> was hast denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht?
<Profane> ja nix, nur das script ausgeführt
<Profane> ^^
<Profane> wies in der wiki steht
<Profane> ausserdem steht da nun, zwar das er die ts3server.pid nicht bearbeiten kann, das er den ts3 server getsartet hat, ist aber nicht so
<Profane> @+k1l Ich habs hinbekommen, super, vielen Dank für deine Gedult :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-20
<bullgard6> Warum hat mc zwei verschiedene Konfigurationsdateien? ~/.mc/ini und ~/.config/mc/ini? Die zweite hat 30 Einträge mehr, z. B. preallocate_space=0 und [Panel] show_mini_info=true.
<Izzy> bullgard6: Könnte es sein, dass Du von einer früheren Ubuntu-Version aktualisiert hast? ~/.mc ist die alte Location der Konfig, ~/.config/mc die neue. Auf einem frisch aufgesetzten Pangolin gibt es kein ~/.mc mehr.
<bullgard6> Izzy: Ja, ich habe von einer früheren Ubuntu-Version aktualisiert.
<Izzy> bullgard6: Dann kannst Du ~/.mc löschen (oder zum Spaß vorher wegsichern, und schauen, ob es wieder kommt). Da bei mir die "alte Hardware" den Geist aufgegeben hat (Prozessor-Tod), "durfte" ich alles frisch aufsetzen. Einige Software, die früher ihre Konfiguration direkt im Home-Dir abgelegt hat, ist damit jetzt nach ~/.config umgezogen. Finde ich auch gut, wird dadurch übersichtlicher.
<Izzy> Manche Software legt zusätzlich noch Dinge unter ~./local ab (Evolution beispielsweise hat ~/.evolution auf beide neuen Locations verteilt)
<Izzy> Vieles ist aber auch am "alten Platz" verblieben (SSH, Subversion, Firefox...)
<bullgard6> Izzy: Ich habe ziemlich lange nachgedacht, warum das Modifikationsdatum von ~/.mc/ini so neu ist (1.5.2012).  Ich werde beobachten, ob es sich künftig noch ändert.
<bullgard6> Izzy: Ich habe außer einem Mathematik-Coprozessor vor Jahren noch nie einen Prozessor gekillt. Das ganze tunen bringt nichts, denn das eigene Gehirn ist der begrenzende Faktor.
<bullgard6> Izzy: Ich finde e auch vernünftiger, Konfigurationsdateienin ~/.config zu platzieren.
<bullgard6> Das Verzeichnis ~/.local kenne ich. Es scheint historische Grüpnde zu haben, daß es außer  ~/.config existiert.
<Izzy> bullgard6: Ich habe nix getuned (also kein Overclocking o.ä.). Die Kiste lief einfach gut 5 Jahre 24/7. Und plötzlich gab die CPU auf.
<Izzy> Hat mich einige Zeit gekostet, herauszufinden, warum die Hütte sich ständig selbst abschaltete -- und schließlich nicht einmal mehr über den Startbildschirm hinaus kam.
<Izzy> Erster Gedanke: memtest (alles OK). Zweiter: Die onboard Grafik (da der Bildschirm immer zerschossen aussah, wenn der "Unhold" zuschlug). Fehlanzeige -- auch mit zusätzlicher GraKa und abgeschalteter onboard-Grafik knallte es.
<Izzy> Dann Boot von einer Live-CD im Repair-Modus. Da stand dann auf dem Bildschirm, was es nie ins Log geschafft hatte: CPU0 Fehlreaktion, Kernel-Panik...
<bullgard6> Izzy: Da iat sie den Silizium-Tod gestorben. 5 Jahre 24/7 sind 43800 Stunden.  Das nenne ich nicht übermäßig berauschend, aber auch nicht so schlecht.
<Speefak> hat jmd eion plan vdradmin ?
<Speefak> komme mit den ports nicht klar
<Speefak> er sagt mir im browser port 6419 sei nicht erreichbar aber der is gar nicht auf, es ist 2001er auf
<petri> hi.  Wie kann ich ubuntu 12.04 8unity so einstellen, das ein doppelklick auf einen Ordner oder einen Wechseldatenträger (im Starter) diesen mit dolphin öffnet?
<dadrc> petri, ich würd mal das Vorgehen hier testen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager#GNOME-2
<petri> dadrc, danke, das habe ich schon gemacht. damit wir der persönliche Ordner in der Unity-Leiste mit dolphin geöffnet.
<dadrc> hmja, hattest du das nicht vor?
<petri> dadrc, allerdings ein Wechseldatenträger weiterhin mit nautilus und auch die ordner auf dem Desktop mit nautilus?!
<dadrc> petri, hast du beide Dateien geändet?
<dadrc> *geändert
<petri> es geht um alle (Ordner, Wechseldatenträger) in der Unityleiste und auf dem Desktop. 
<petri> dadrc, ja, und alle anderen die mit nautilus beginnen auch schon...
<petri> dadrc, da gibt es 4 Dateien die was mit nautilus zu tun haben.
<petri> oder muss ich auch noch nen Neustart machen (anstelle einer Neuanmeldung?!)
<petri> dadrc, ich mache erst noch mal einen Neustart und melde mich dann wieder....
<flycron> Hi, wie kann ich die LDM nur einem spezifischen Display anzeigen lassen?
<mdnneo> Hi ich hab ein problem mit Ubuntu 12.04 ... obwohl ich libxml2-dev installiert hab gibt mir pkg-config --exist dafür false zurück ... das pc file ist zwar da aber in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/libxml... sieht so aus als würde da irgendwas mit meinem env nicht passen?
<flycron> bzw. den
<apollo13> mdnneo: es sollte --exists sein  und pkgconfig gibt gar nix zurück wenn es erfolg hat
<mdnneo> apollo13: stimmt natürlich also ansich mach ich folgendes .. pkg-config --exists libxml-2.0 >/dev/null 2>&1 || echo missing ... was immer missing ausgibt
<apollo13> das ganze std* redirecten kannst dir sparen, ruf mal das command selbst mit gesetztem PKG_CONFIG_DEBUG_SPEW auf
<mdnneo> apollo13: mal ohne um das irgendwo hin zu pasten ... es sieht so aus als würde pkg-config nur in /usr/local/* /usr/lib/* und /usr/share/* nach pc files suchen allerdings nicht in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/*
<apollo13> also hier bekomm ich Reading 'libxml-2.0' from file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/libxml-2.0.pc'
<mdnneo> apollo13: also als ob mein PKG_CONFIG_PATH nicht passen würde?
<apollo13> meiner ist leer, wüsste auch nicht warum ich den setzen sollte
<mdnneo> apollo13: meiner ist auch leer ... hab nur gedacht wegen den Meldungen ... "Adding directory '/usr/local/lib//pkg-config' from PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<apollo13> aber gut wennst den pfad explizit setzt wirds wohl gehen
<mdnneo> apollo13: hmm ok mal ausprobieren ... ich frag mich nur wie ich das verbogen hab?!?
<apollo13> http://dpaste.org/ryS17/
<apollo13> wirds wohl nen default path irgendwo geben
<apollo13> oder ubuntu hat deren pkgconfig wieder kaputt gemacht
<mdnneo> apollo13: ok nach .. export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig .. geht jetzt alles, danke
<dadrc> Der Vollständigkeit halber: pkg-config --exists libxml-2.0 | echo $? → 0 – geht hier also ohne irgendwelche Tweaks
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12..04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Mein Loginfensterbild ist ähnlich http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/ubuntu-classic.php. Wie kann ich es ändern auf ein Loginfensterbild ähnlich  http://de.zimagez.com/zimage/lightdm-unity-greeter.php? (Ich will kein Unity verwenden.)
<kubine> Title: lightdm-unity-greeter Auf ZimageZ veröffentlicht von bullgard4 (at de.zimagez.com)
<dadrc> bullgard6, Unity-Greeter kann man auch ohne Unity installieren
<bullgard6> dadrc: Wie macht man das?
<dadrc> bullgard6, Paketmanager deiner Wahl, das Paket heißt unity-greeter
<dadrc> bullgard6, zur Konfiguration: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Themen
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> dadrc: Ich probier's mal.
<ikant> Hi ihr lieben 
<nex0202> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Problem mit dem nvidia-current Treiber und zwar bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409172/!
<ikant> ich suche eine software mit der ich gelöschte Fotos einer SD-Karte wiederherstellen kann... Für Tips 
<ikant> bedanke ich mich in voraus
<ikant> :)
<nex0202> ich weiss leider nicht was ich nun tun soll, da Google mir auch keine große Hilfe war
<sysdef> ikant: die info um welches dateisystem es sich handelt ist wichtiger als das medium
<ikant> JPG
<dadrc> nex0202, steht doch dabei, was das Problem ist. Was ist das denn für eine Grafikkarte?
<nex0202> nvidia 8600M GT
<nex0202> ja richtig, es steht dabei ist aber falsch :)
<nex0202> denn der Treiber wird mir von nvidia.com empfohlen
<dadrc> Hast du den Treiber von nvidia direkt runtergeladen?
<nex0202> nein
<nex0202> das Paket nvidia-current
<koegs> ikant: dateisystem auf der karte, nicht fileformat
<nex0202> versuchen wir mal ganze Sätze: Ich habe das Paket nvidia-current installiert
<nex0202> :)
<dadrc> nvidia-current hat 295.40-0ubuntu1, hast du irgendwelche PPAs aktiviert?
<ikant> was sind Dateisysteme?
<catweazle> nex0202: das ist nicht die aktuelle ubuntu stimmts
<ikant> oh moment
<ikant> da steht msdos
<nex0202> catweazle: ? du meinst 12.04?
<catweazle> ist 12.10 denk ich mal
<nex0202> dadrc: dann habe ich wohl PPA aktiviert ohne das ich es weiss...moment ich gucke mal nach....sources.list, oder?
<dadrc> nex0202, oder sources.list.d
<catweazle> oder hast nen 3.5er kernel drauf?
<nex0202> catweazle: 3.2.0-24-generic
<nex0202> dadrc: oh, y-swat ist noch immer aktiviert....dachte ich hätte den runtergeworfen
<nex0202> x-swat
<ikant> das wird problematisch oder? wenn es ein msdos datensystem ist oder?
<sysdef> ikant: weisst du wie die dateien hiessen?
<ikant> BILD00234.JPG
<dadrc> nex0202, dann entfern das mal mit ppa-purge und guck, ob es dann funktioniert
<nex0202> dadrc: werde ich machen, wahrscheinlich funzt es dann und ich bekomme wieder ständige System-Freezes
<ikant> Die heissen alle BILD mit einer nummerrierung 
<ikant> dann punkt JPG
<ikant> die ordern heissen DCIM
<ikant> und sind im unterordner 100DSCIM gespeichert
<sysdef> ikant: mach mit dd ein backup von dem datentraeger und fsck.vfat -vru /100DSCIM/BILD00234.JPG /mnt/carddump.img
<ikant> dd?
<rearth_> ikant: auf jeden fall backup mit dd und dann eventuell foremost
<rearth_> inkant: wiki eintrag hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/foremost
<kubine> Title: foremost › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/mnt/carddump.img bs=1024
<sysdef> wobei sdc1 deine karte waere
<sysdef> noch viel besser: lass es jemanden machen der sich damit auskennt :)
<ikant> ist dd eine backup software um images zu erstellen?
<sysdef> kann man so sagen, ja
<sysdef> es kopiert dateien blockweise. alles ist eine datei
<ikant> ah ich sehe da ist ein lik 
<nex0202> catweazle: und btw: es ist die 12.04 version, zumindest wenn /etc/lsb-release nicht lügt ...
<nex0202> so ich teste mal kurz ob der trebier läd
<nex0202> t
<nex0202> dadrc, catweazle:   Es hat nicht geholfen, siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409177/
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> also mit der eingabe von sudo passiert nix... im terminal blinkt nur der curser und nix passiert seit 3 min.
<catweazle> nex0202: und du hast nach der uninstall vom alten Treiber neu gebootet?
<nex0202> jepp
<nex0202> ne moment
<nex0202> ich habe ppa-purge gewählt...
<nex0202> und der hat direkt deinstalliert und wieder installiert
<nex0202> also dazischen lag kein reboot
<nex0202> danach habe ich nen reboot gemacht...
<ikant> sysdef kannst du mir helfen?
<domi__> blub
<domi__> wtf?
<domi__> jbsdf
<dadrc> nex0202, seltsam. Ging das denn vorher?
<domi__> asduhibgiubw
<dadrc> domi__: ?
<domi__> jbsd ihbsd 
<domi__> hallo
<ikant> 0o
<domi__> ohh ups
<nex0202> dadrc: ich habe seit geraumer Zeit Probleme, aber das der Treiber gar nicht mehr lädt ist erst "vor kurzem" aufgetreten, habe aber nichts spezielles verändert
<nex0202> habe in der zwischenzeit auch mal versucht andere nvidia-treiber zu installieren mit dem gleichen Problem.
<nex0202> Seltsamerweise, hat es zwischendurch mal geklappt (mit irgendeinem), der dann aber auch mit dem Fehler endete
<grossing> ikant, das kann ein bissl dauern. Wie groß ist das DIng?
<nex0202> dadrc: was hälst du von dieser Idee? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2335295
<dadrc> nex0202, eigenen Kernel bauen? Wenig.
<dadrc> Scheint ja der Bug hier zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/661248
<kubine> Title: Bug #661248 “PCI Race Condition with COMPAL FL90” : Bugs : “nvidia-graphics-drivers” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Hast du das mit dem pci=bios mal probiert?
<nex0202> irgendwelche ideen? ich weiss einfach nicht was ich tun soll......erst ewig viele sysem-freezes durch nvidia und nun geht gar nichts mehr :(
<nex0202> npe habe ich noch nicht probiert
<dadrc> Dann mach das mal
<nex0202> immerhin mal ne idee :)
<nex0202> so ...reboot
<nex0202> dadrc: also pci=bios hat schonmal nicht geholfen
<nex0202> mal weiterlesen
<nex0202> dadrc: noch irgendwelche ideen? in dem bug report kann ich neben "pci=bios" und "installiere alles neu" leider auch nichts mehr finden
<Dejavu> hi - ich betreibe gerade für ein Unipraktikum einen virtuellen server bei dem insg. 150 scponly benutzer angelegt sind. Die benutzer haben nur rechte per sftp auf den Server zu gelangen - ein ssh aufruf wird eigentlich sofort unterbunden. Jedoch hat es ein benutzer geschafft sich root rechte zu verschaffen und sie mir zu entziehen // gibt es bei scp bekannte sicherheitslücken?
<nex0202> dadrc: wenn man keinen blöden typo macht klappts auch. Danke für deine Hilfe!
<dadrc> nex0202, ah, sehr gut. Gerne
<TheInfinity> Dejavu: eigentlich nicht. welche rechte haben die scponly user?
<Dejavu> ich habe alle benutzer mit scponly angelegt nach der anleitung auf der ubuntu seite. Jeder SCPonly user darf nur in den www ordner schreiben lesen etc. alles auch noch mit quotas auf 50mb beschränkt
<TheInfinity> was zeigen die logs?
<noxs> tach zusammen
<Dejavu> http://nopaste.info/57b3aeea06.html
<Dejavu> hi
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Dejavu> da ich nur "eingeschränkten" zugriff über sudo auf den server habe hat das rechenzentrum ubuntu im recovery modus neugestartet den user058 deaktiviert und mir wieder die rechte gegeben ... aber ich frage mich wie das möglich war und wie ich das in zukunft verhindern kann
<bullgard6> dadrc: Ich habe das Paket »unity-greeter« installiert.  Gemäß  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Themen > Ab Ubuntu 12.04  habe ich' xhost +SI:localuser:lightdm' und 'sudo su lightdm -s /bin/bash' ausgeführt. Die Einträge im dConf-Editor scheinen korrekt zu sein. Ich habe neu gebootet. Es erscheint aber wieder der alte "Greeter". Was tun?
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> bullgard6, damit hast du Unity-Greeter konfiguriert, aber noch nicht LightDM mitgeteilt, dass er den Unity-Greeter auch verwenden soll
<dadrc> Dazu musst du noch die /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf anpassen
<dadrc> Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> dadrc: Das hat geklappt. --  Vielen Dank!
<MP_> hallo leute. wenn ich versuche einen neuen Benutzer unter Ubuntu anzulegen sagt er mir irgendwas von nicht vorhanden ( ist ja uach klar will den ja jetzt anlegen) ich gebe ein sudo adduser vorname nachname
<TheInfinity> MP_: ein nutzer darf kein leerzeichen enthalten.
<TheInfinity> MP_: du fügst grade nutzer vorname zu gruppe nachname hinzu wenn du das so eingibst. vermutlich gibt es weder nutzer noch gruppe ;)
<MP_> ne gibt es nicht möchte aber einen mit vornamen und nachnamen da stehen haben :D
<TheInfinity> MP_: der nutzername hat niemals vor- und nachname. den kannst du nachher dazu eingeben, der nutzername selbst ist aber eben ohne sonderzeichen / leerzeichen
<dadrc> Du kannst später den Klarnamen des Benutzers setzen, aber der eigentliche Nutzername darf keine Leerzeichen enthalten
<MP_> ja stimmt^^
<MP_> also wie setze ich den klarname dass der im Login menü erscheint
<MP_> *klarnamen
<TheInfinity> einfach den namen den du nachher eingibst im login menü eingeben
<dadrc> Das Tool dazu heißt, soweit ich weiß, users-admin. 
<MP_> danke danke :)
<MP_> habs alles nun ;)
<Profane> Mahlzeit
<flycron> Der Weather Indicator wird bei mir im Software-Center unter Installiert/Entwicklerwerkzeuge angezeigt... irgendwie nicht die passende Kategorie ^^
<picsel> HallO!
<picsel> Kann mir jemand sagen, wozu bei gnome-contacts der Telefonhörer steht?
<picsel> ich find nirgends infos darüber .(
<jokrebel> picsel: weis jetzt grad nicht wirklich was Du da meinst. Kannst da vielleicht mal nen Screenshot schicken?
<picsel> jop mom
<picsel> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/p96in9td/gnomecontacts.png
<kubine> Title: gnomecontacts.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<picsel> mir ist aufgefallen, dass der button nicht ausgegraut ist, wenn der kontakt bei empathy on ist
<dadrc> sieht nach SIP-Integration aus
<picsel> dacht ich auch, aber wenn ich drauf drücke, passiert nix...
<dadrc> wahrscheinlich, weil du kein SIP konfiguriert hast für den Kontakt
<picsel> wenn ich direkt durch empathy anrufe klappts
<dadrc> hmm.
<picsel> moment. ok ich vertausche grad SIP mit jingle für xmpp
<ikant> hi leute ich habe mit hilfe von foremost meine daten gerettet aber diese sind als *.img gespeichert wie kann ich diese öffnen?
<picsel> ich seh grad auch, dass nun in empathy angeboten wird, auf ne festnetznummer anzurufen
<dadrc> picsel, dafür dürfte der Button sein, das meinte ich vorhin
<picsel> allerdings ausgegraut, scheint sich also wirklich um sip zu handeln
<picsel> k ich sag dann mal vielen dank und tschüss!
<dadrc> ikant, mit welchem Befehl hast du foremost denn aufgerufen?
<ikant> sudo foremost -t all -i /mnt/carddump.img
<dadrc> hm, und jetzt gibt es da kein Verzeichnis output?
<ikant> doch da ist eine audit.txt
<ikant> eine datei mit avi und die andere mit JPG
<jokrebel> empathy kann IIRC auch mit Skype umgehn … hm zu spät
<dadrc> ikant, und die jpg ist nicht brauchbar?
<dadrc> jokrebel, nicht wirklich sauber, leider
<ikant> keine ahnung ich kann sie ja nicht öffnen
<ikant> kann es sein das ich nicht als root angemeldet bin und im nautilius es nicht sehen kann
<ikant> weil vor dem ordner output ist ein schloss
<dadrc> ikant, ah, das erklärts: Du wirst den Ordner deinem Nutzer geben müssen: sudo chown -r ikant:ikant /pfad/zum/output
<ikant> chonwn:ungültige option --r  ????
<dandedilia> Nabend
<jokrebel> chown nicht chonwn
<ikant> hab ich ja sorry
<ikant> hab mich vertippt
<jokrebel> und ein - nicht 2
<ikant> :)
<ikant> lol ok ich sehe zwar die jps ganz viele aber alle verschlossen wie kann ich alle dateien auf einmal ensperren?
<ikant> oder alles entsperren in einem untergeordnetem verzeichniss
<dadrc> ah, meh. -R, nicht -r.
<dadrc> Das macht genau das: Verzeichnis + alles darunter
<ikant> wo setze ich das   -R
<ikant> ah habs :)
<Daymsch> hei
<bullgard6> Daymsch: Du kannst hier einfach Deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen, ohne Vorrede.
<Daymsch> ok^^ also ich wollte ubuntu 12.4 neben win7 installieren 
<Daymsch> als es dann zu dem dialog kommt mit den festplatten und so
<Daymsch> stand dort es konnte kein betriebssystem erkannt werden
<Daymsch> als möglichkeiten standen da dann "festplatte löschen" und "anderes"
<Daymsch> da ich mich nicht mit dem partitionieren so aus kenne und nicht will, dass ich dabei windows zerschieß wollte ich fragen woran es legen kann, dass win7 nicht erkannt wird
<hdp> Bspw. ein Fehler in der Installationsroutine. Ist die Partition im Partitionsmanager denn sichtbar?
<Daymsch> wo seh ich den partitionsmanager?
<hdp> "Anderes"
<Daymsch> also es steht dort>
<Daymsch> Laufwerk dev/sda
<Daymsch> und unter dev/sda
<Daymsch> Freier Speicherplaty                                1000204 MB
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Vielleicht solltest Du Dich dann besser erst mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung einlesen.
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hdp> D.h. die Platte auf der sich ein Windows befindet wird als komplett leer angezeigt?
<Daymsch> hdp ja
<Daymsch> also ich hab bis jetzt nur eine partition
<Daymsch> und da steht bei groesse gar  nichts
<bullgard6> hdp: Wahrscheinlich ist es zweckmäßig, daß Du zuerst liest, eas jokrebel Dir empfohlen hat. Sonst machst Du vielleicht noch Dein Windows 7 kaputt.
<bullgard6> Daymsch:  Wahrscheinlich ist es zweckmäßig, daß Du zuerst liest, eas jokrebel Dir empfohlen hat. Sonst machst Du vielleicht noch Dein Windows 7 kaputt.
<endstille> eventuell auch interessant für den dualboot (habs damals gelesen) wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MS-Windows_Integration
<lphooge> Oder du spielst erstmal in einer virtuellen Maschine damit rum, da kannst du nichts kaputt machen und das meiste trotzdem ausprobieren
<Daymsch> kenne ja schon ubuntu
<Daymsch> hatte es auf meinem vorherigen laptop drauf
<Daymsch> da hatte ich allerdings windows kaputt gemacht``
<bullgard6> Daymsch: Wenn Du Dich schon ein wenig auskennst, dann starte auf dem Rechner eine Ubuntu-Live-CD und guck Dir Deine Festplatte mit dem Proramm GParted an.
<Daymsch> da steht dann: partition: unallocated    filesystem: unallocated         size: 931 GiB
<bullgard6> Daymsch: Das könnte von Deinem Windows stammen.
<ppq> Daymsch: du hast nicht zufällig deine windowsinstallation mit truecrypt oder microsoft bitlocker verschlüsselt?
<Daymsch> ppq: das weiss ich nicht... , ein bekannter von meinem vater hat mir einen pc zusammengestellt und windows drauf gemacht...
<ppq> Daymsch: anders gefragt, musst du *vor* dem booten deines windows ein passwort eingeben? ich meine nicht den bunten login-bildschirm
<Daymsch> nein
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Ist da schon irgendwas wichtiges drauf? Hast Du ein aktuelles Backup?
<Daymsch> also wichtiges ist nicht drauf
<Daymsch> backup muesste ich ncoh machen
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Wenn es dafür mal noch nicht zu spät ist…
<Daymsch> warum hab den pc erst seid gestern^^
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Na dann kann ja noch nicht viel unter Windows passiert sein und Du wirst ja vermutlich midestens eine Recovery-CD/DVD/Partition haben, oder?
<jokrebel> +
<jokrebel> +n
<bullgard6> Mein mc zeigt andere Farben, je nachdem, ob ich ihn als normaler Benutzer oder als root benutze. Ein Konfigurationsdatei ist ~/.config/mc/ini. Welches ist die andere Konfigurationsdatei, die die anderen Farben einstellt?
<Daymsch> ja
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Ich tippe mal auf .config/mc/ im Root-Verzeichnis (ohne es zu wissen da ich MC nicht nutzte)
<Daymsch> also soll ich versuchen zu partitionieren_
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Erst mal solltest Du (wenn Du auch weiterhin Windows auf der selben Platte nutzen willst) schauen, dass das wirklich noch da ist.
<bullgard6> jokrebel: So ist es tatsächlich. --  Und dort habe ich auch einen anderen Wert für "skin" eingetragen gefunden. --  Vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> Daymsch: _Erst_ Ubuntu zu installieren und dann nachträglich zusätzlich Windows ist bedeutend komplizierter als die umgekehrte Reihenfolge.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: gerne
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Und mit Windows7 hab ich bezüglich Dualboot keinerlei Erfahrung (hier noch alles wenn dann mit XP). Weiß nur, dass WIN7 wohl 2 Partitionen haben soll, welche _beide_ zur Funktion wichtig sind (hörensagen!)
<Daymsch> hm
<Daymsch> naja werd wohl erstmal bei win 7 bleiben und mich noch bisschen informieren
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Aber! (Auch hörensagen und infos aus dem Internet) klappt eine Installation neben einem bereits vorhandenen WIN7 normalerweise problemlos!
<ppq> jokrebel: so ist es. eine 100 mb große bootpartition und eine vom user zu dimensionierende systempartition
<ppq> letztere wird vom ubuntu installer automatisch verkleinert, falls sie die ganze platte einnimmt
<Daymsch> naja ich weiss auch nicht, wenn eig muesste ja win 7 erkannt werden
<bibear> alle meine ubuntu installationen neben win7 haben tadellos funktioniert! alle!
<Daymsch> oder muesste ich bei win 7 vielleicht schon partitionieren
<Daymsch> weil im moment hab ich nur ein laufwerk
<ppq> Daymsch: am besten startest du mal eine ubuntu live-cd und packst die ausgabe des befehls "sudo fdisk -l" in einen pastebin
<ppq> dann wissen wir, wie deine partitionierung momentan aussieht
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Ein Laufwerk ist ja noch relativ normal. Wie viele Partitionen hat dieses Laufwerk? Mit was greifst Du aktuell drauf zu? LiveCD?
<Daymsch> also ich bin grad mit linux mint live hier online muesste eig das selber aus kommen oder
<jokrebel> Mint =|= Ubuntu
<ppq> Daymsch: du möchtest ja sowieso ubuntu installieren, also nimm doch einfach die entsprechende cd :)
<fissl> hallo
<jokrebel> …ooO( oder etwa nicht? )
<fissl> bei mir ist kürzlich die uhr oben in der ecke verschwunden (und alles was da so dran hing)
<fissl> wie bekomme ich die zurück?
<Daymsch> es muesste schon noch da sein, weil bin ja nur mit mint drin und war vorhin auch schon mit mint drin und da wars auch noch da oO
<jokrebel> fissl: Welche Version? Welche Oberfläche?
<Daymsch> oh
<Daymsch> bin verrutscht
<fissl> die neuste, nicht unity
<Fuchs> fissl: dann waere interessant zu wissen was sonst, 
<jokrebel> fissl: Also 12.04 mit Gnome *vermut*
<Fuchs> die Uhr duerfte naemlich Teil dessen panels sein 
<fissl> wie finde ich das raus?
<Fuchs> fissl: wenn es gnome ist, dann kannst Du mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Panel neue applets hinzufuegen
<Fuchs> eins davon (es geht so ein Katalog auf) muesste dann die Uhr sein 
<fissl> beim rechtsklick passiert nichts
<Daymsch> http://pastebin.com/ujReSju5
<kubine> Title: fdisk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Und die InstallationsCD ist Ubuntu? Oder vielleicht doch eher Mint?
<Fuchs> fissl: sieht das so aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel  << 
<kubine> Title: GNOME Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Daymsch> ja jetzt ist das mint^^
<Fuchs> wenn ja, da sollte stehen wie Du da etwas hinzufuegen kannst
<k1l> !deskops > fissl 
<k1l> !desktops > fissl 
<kubine> fissl: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Dann frag die Mint-Leute bitte.
<fissl> Fuchs: fast
<Daymsch> also ist das nicht dasselbe wie ubuntu
<fissl> kein icon for dem menü
<Fuchs> fissl: und da ist (ziemlich weit unten) auch ein Befehl um die Einstellungen zurueckzusetzen (vorsicht damit) 
<fissl> for = vor
<k1l> Daymsch: einfache antwort: nutze den mint support, wenn du mint installieren willst.
<Daymsch> als ich mit ubuntu 12.04 versucht habe ging es auch nciht
<fissl> Fuchs: muss ich dann neu starten?
<Daymsch> und dachte mint ist ja eig das selbe wie ubuntu bis auf paar programme
<Fuchs> fissl: aus- und wieder einloggen reicht
<fissl> ah, kann ich mich auch übers terminal ausloggen? mir fehlt der button dafür^^
<k1l> Daymsch: bitte keine diskussion. nutze den mint support. wir hier können nicht immer raten, was sie da wie verändern und was nicht. also frag die direkt
<Fuchs> fissl: gibt sicher einen Befehl fuer GDM, aber ich kenne keinen sauberen, nur unsaubere
<Fuchs> fissl: in dem Fall geht aber ein sudo reboot  (startet halt das ganze System neu) 
<Daymsch> hm ok
<fissl> ok, dann danke dir Fuchs ^^
<Fuchs> Alt+Druck+K ginge sicher, aber das ist arg unschoen
<fissl> ich probiers mal
<jokrebel> Daymsch: Dann reparier Dein Windows, dass es wieder funktioniert und anschließend versuchst Du wieder Ubuntu zu installieren (am besten _nachdem_ Du meine vorhin geposteten Links verinnerlicht hast) wenn es dann noch/wieder Probleme gibt, bei dem Installationsversuch von _Ubuntu_ bist Du hier absolut richtig.
<Daymsch> meinst du mit funktionieren dass es im partitionsmanager angezeigt wird_
<k1l> Daymsch: du willst doch nen mint installieren (hast ja schliesslich ne mint cd reingeschoben und keine ubuntu) also ab zum mint support. wo der ist findest du auf deren homepage (da wo du die iso her hast)
<Daymsch> nein es ist so: eig wollt ich ubuntu installieren, aber es ging nicht --- deshalb wollte ich schauen ob es mit linux mint geht, aber tut es auch nciht, deswegen bin ich auch grad mit der linux mint live version hier
<k1l> dann boote die ubuntu cd, wenn du hier support möchtest. dann können wir gucken, wo es denn hakt bei der installation
<Daymsch> ok bg
<pc-world> Was genau bewirkt bei TrueCrypt unter dem Titel "Cross-Platform Support" die Option "I will mount the volume on other platforms" bzw. "... only on Linux"?
<ppq> pc-world: das dateisystem wird entsprechend vor-ausgewählt. vermutlich fat, ntfs und ext4 oder so.
<pc-world> ppq: das Dateisystem konnte ich schon vorher auswählen, und da waren standardmäßig nur "None" und ext-fs dabei
<pc-world> hab jetzt mal "only Linux" ausgewählt, denn extfs kann ich in Windows ja eh vergessen
<pc-world> wär trotzdem interessant gewesen, was der bei "cross-platform" macht... probier ich bei Gelegenheit vielleicht mal aus
<jokrebel> !changinghost > Izzy
<kubine> Izzy: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<Izzy> Huh? Das steht so drin... äh... autsch, nur für nickserv...
<Izzy> jokrebel: kubine: Danke für den Hinweis!
<Izzy> Menno, das setup steht seit Jahren, und erst jetzt kommt das raus #-)
<jokrebel> Izzy: Gern geschehn
<Izzy> Ich hoffe, das ist das gleiche pw wie für nickserv? Sonst habe ich jetzt das falsche eingetragen...
<p01nt3r> wie kann ich herausfinden, wieso der infrarot-empfänger meiner technisat -fernbedienung manchmal nach dem booten nicht mehr funktioniert? wenn ich sie nochmal neu einstöpsel, funzt sie...
<Izzy> Das gleiche Problem habe ich immer mit meinem HBCI-Reader.
<drone_> gibt es einen shot-cut zu der suche im activities-menue von gnome3?
<Izzy> p01nt3r: aber das ist IMHO eine andere Baustelle. Der Reader mag es nicht, mit eingesteckter Karte gestartet zu werden, sehe ich gerade...
<pc-world> drone_: ist das nicht einfach der superkey, also die windows-Taste? 
<drone_> pc-world: stimmt, danke
<p01nt3r> Izzy, da hab ich leider null erfahrung mit deinem problem. lese gerade das erste mal von hbci..
<drone_> und fuer google oder wikipedia muss ich dann wieder zur maus greifen?
<drone_> ok das geht dann mit tabulator..
<drone_> kann ich da auch noch was hinzufügen? dict.cc oder uu.de?
<pc-world> drone_: Tastaturunterstützung scheint in gnome3 generell ziemlich schlecht zu sein
<Izzy> p01nt3r: Sorry, falscher Alarm -- ich dachte mein Problem wäre "verwandt" mit Deinem, und wir könnten eine gemeinsame Lösung finden. Zu schnell geschossen ;)
<pc-world> drone_: keine Ahnung, aber nutzt gnome3 vielleicht die Suchmaschinen deines Standardbrowsers? Wobei das wahrscheinlich schon zu hohe Erwartungen an gnome3 wären
<Izzy> Aber wenn Du Homebanking machst, solltest Du dringend mal einen Blick auf das Thema HBCI werfen. Gibt auch gute Linux-Software dafür. Bei Fragen piep mich gern an ;)
<drone_> pc-world: scheint mir auch so
<Izzy> jokrebel: Nur nochmal kurz zur Sicherheit: Das Serverpasswort ist das gleiche, mit dem mein Nick bei nickserv registriert ist?
<Fuchs> Izzy: ja
<jokrebel> Izzy: Sollte, ja.
<Izzy> Fuchs: jokrebel: Danke!
<pc-world> TrueCrypt mountet bei mir das fs so, dass es für meinen Nutzer readonly ist, und sich Dateien nur mit root-Rechten erstellen lassen - und merkwürdigerweise kann TrueCrypt anscheinend auch mounten ohne dass ich ihm root-Rechte gebe. Woran könnte das liegen?
<r2d2> hi, kann man bei ubuntu 12.04  den sound auf alsa umstellen?
<jokrebel> r2d2: IIRC ist da ALSA im Hintergrund sowieso noch am laufen. Pulseaudio setzt da nur daruf auf.
<r2d2> ich hab aber bei enemy territory kein sound und was im wiki steht passt nicht zu 12.04
<pc-world> huch, durch ein "sudo chown myuser ." hat sich mein Problem aber einfach lösen lassen :)
<r2d2> z.b echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss  da kommt gibts nich
<ppq> r2d2: starte das mal mit 'padsp' vor dem befehl
<ppq> und leerzeichen ;)
<r2d2> vor dem user mit den kleinen strichen?
<r2d2> user=sudo*
<r2d2> ach scheiße bin verwirrt
<ppq> oO
<ppq> mit welchem befehl startest du das spiel?
<ppq> doch nicht etwa mit sudo?
<r2d2> is egal ob mit oder ohne da kommt: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden  
<ppq> den befehl meine ich nicht
<ppq> ich meine den befehl mit dem du das spiel startest
<ppq> vor den packst du: padsp
<r2d2> padsp echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss  kommt der fehler von oben
<ppq> seufz
<ppq> liest du eigentlich mit? ;)
<Fuchs> das ist auch nicht der Befehl um das Spiel zu starten
<r2d2> kommt auch kein sound
<r2d2> gibts ne distri wo noch altes soundsystem benutzt wird will zocken
<ppq> r2d2: hast du gerade im terminal den befehl "padsp et" ohne anführungszeichen ausgeführt oder nicht?
<r2d2> ppq, ja aber kommt kein sound
<ppq> r2d2: hast du ein 64bit ubuntu?
<r2d2> ppq, ja aber hab die 32bitlibs installiert und spiuel startet auch
<ppq> r2d2: ja. trotzdem. ist ein bekannter bug. öffne mal mit "sudo nano /usr/games/et" das skript, das das spiel ausführt, geh in zeile 11 und ersetze dort das hier:
<ppq> export ETSDL_SDL_LIB="/usr/lib32/libSDL-1.2.so.0"
<ppq> durch das hier: export ETSDL_SDL_LIB="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libSDL-1.2.so.0"
<r2d2> ppq, ah ok thx ich probiers und melde mich gleich nochmal
<r2d2> ppq, da gibts keine zeile 11, splash damage hat auch ein neues installer script usw
<ppq> wäre natürlich im voraus schön zu wissen, von welchem spiel genau du sprichst
<ppq> der wiki-artikel bezieht sich nämlich auf ein anderes
<r2d2> die zeile gibts da bei enemy territory :export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:.
<ppq> http://technophilism.wordpress.com/2012/06/03/enemy-territory-quake-wars-on-ubuntu-12-04-64bit/
<kubine> Title: Enemy Territory: Quake Wars on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit « Technophilism: Stuff for Non-Human (at technophilism.wordpress.com)
<r2d2> is nich quake wars is das alte et
<ppq> achso
<r2d2> <-- lauschepper^
<ppq> installier mal die version von playdeb.net, da gibt's fertige pakete mit sound-fix
<r2d2> ppq, ok installer läuft^:)
<r2d2> kein sound :(
<ppq> sicher, dass du die getdeb.net version installiert hast? deren repository ist nämlich gerade down
<r2d2> ja hab die zu /etc/apt/sources gepackt den key geholt und dann tauchte das auch in synaptic auf
<ppq> ok, dann gehts anscheinend wieder :)
<ppq> aber da ist die alte version drin
<ppq>  2.60b+pb2.213-1~getdeb1 oder?
<r2d2> ich hab noch platz auf der platte und könnte die ubuntu 32bit version noch darufbügeln aber obs daran liegt?
<ppq> http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/getdeb/ubuntu/pool/games/e/enemy-territory/enemy-territory_2.60b+pb2.213-1~getdeb2_amd64.deb 
<r2d2> ppq, ja die version 
<ppq> das ist die gepatchte version, die ist neu
<r2d2> also im terminal wo ich et gestartet habe steht: ---- Sound Info -----  sound system is muted
<r2d2> ppq, danke erstmal, muss mal umloggen in unity weil jetzt geht kein sound mehr hier und im terminal steht sound wär ok bei et
<r2d2_1> re, hab jetzt kein sound mehr ;-)
<ppq> r2d2_1: was hast du denn alles gemacht dass es jetzt nicht mehr geht
<r2d2_1> ppq, ja gute frage, weiß ich jetzt auch nimmer alles
<ppq> klingt nach klassischem fall von verbastelt
<r2d2_1> ich downloade mal die 32 bit version von ubuntu aber eigentlich wollt ich noch paar VM's laufen lassen deswegen die 64bit
<r2d2_1> und dann probier ichs nochmal über die playdeb seite, mal sehen ob dann der sound auch weg is 
<Steve__> Abend, warum gibt es ein Forum für System einrichten wenn eh alle Themen wo anders hin verschoben werden?
<bekks> Steve__: Das müsstest Du bitte bei den Kollegen von ubuntuusers fragen :)
<Steve__> hi bekks bin ich hier nicht imm chat von ubuntuusers?
<bekks> Nein, hier bist du im offiziellen deutschen Ubuntu Chat.
<Fuchs> Steve__: fast, probier es doch bitte in #ubuntuusers :) 
<Steve__> Oh sry falsch verbunden. Könnt Ihr mir den sagen welchen IRC Client ich für mein Ubuntu 12.4 Unity benutzen kann, er sollte gut beschrieben sein, und alle Funktionen bieten die man so braucht?
<Fuchs> XChat
<Fuchs> aber das ist ein schon fast religioeses Thema, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC  << hier hast Du eine Uebersicht ueber die verfuegbaren Programme
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> nimm das, welches Dir am besten gefaellt
<Steve__> Ich habe immer nur den Webchat benutzt da ich aber viele Fragen zu Ubuntu habe wäre mal ein schöner Client nicht schlecht ich nehme einfach mal den XChat http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat scheint auch gut beschrieben zu sein danke euch bis bald vielleicht.
<kubine> Title: XChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<r2d2_1> kann ich den mißlungenen brennvorgang killen, laufwerk blinkt obwol ich k3b schon abgeschossen hab per kill befehl?
<r2d2_1> heute funktioniert nix :)
<Steve__> Muss wegen dem Chat noch einmal kurz fragen welche Version ich vom xChat nehmen soll die leichte Gnome Version oder die große mit mehr Funktionen?
<k1l> Steve__: die richtige version
<Steve__> Also nicht die abgespeckte sondern die große mit mehr Funktionen?
<k1l> kurz: ja
<elektroll> bschrauber *.*
<overlook> hi - ist es mï¿œoeglich (zb im FF) einen Download auf einem Rechner A zu triggern, den Download dann abervon Rechner B durch fuehren zu lassen? (Hintergrund Rechner A ist lahm angebunden, Rechner B schnell)
<bekks> ssh
<overlook> bekks: schon klar - doch gibts vielleicht ein Plugin fuer FF zb? das das "automatisiert"?
<bekks> Ähm - nein. :)
<k1l> was ist mit den zig donwloadmanagern?
<bekks> ssh hat in einem Browser nichts zu suchen :)
<overlook> k1l: kennst du einen, der sich remote steuern laesst?
<dAnjou> bekks: das hat er auch nich gefragt
<k1l> overlook: pyload
<dAnjou> overlook: ne andere möglichkeit ist ein downloadmanager mit webinterface auf dem schnellen rechner. und mit dem langsamen trägst du dann die url ein.
<overlook> k1l: Tipptopp Tipp! - Brachte mich auf den richtigen Weg: Flashgot + pyLoad
<denniswisnia> Hallo!
<dAnjou> hmm, pyload macht das ja alles
<k1l> !download-manager 
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu Download-Manager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Download-Manager
<k1l> dAnjou: deswegen hab ichs ja vorgeschlagen :)
<denniswisnia> pyLoad ist ziemlich großartig
<denniswisnia> bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit.
<overlook> grossartig waere aber auch noch eine moeglichkeit, weiter "unten" im system a la: "ist der HTTP/FTP GET request groesser als X GB, dann lade von Rechner B statt lokal"
<overlook> (jaja, der Request ist nie sooo gross, aber die moegliche Antwort darauf ;) )
<denniswisnia> Hab da ein Problem mit meinem Notebook, und zwar sobald ich einen Monitor anschließe hängt es sich manchmal, bzw. öfter auf. Ich kann aber leider absolut kein Muster finden oder wissen wodran es liegt. X0rg log sagt ungefähr nichts aus.
<denniswisnia> Wonach könnte ich denn mal da suchen?
<denniswisnia> Hatte das schon mal hier ausgeführt: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/absturz-beim-anschluss-eines-externen-monitors/
<kubine> Title: Absturz beim Anschluss eines externen Monitors › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> vlt kommt das system mit der gesamtauflösung nicht hin?
<k1l> ich kenn das nur von meinem netbook, wenn ich da nen sehr großen dran hänge und dualview machen will
<denniswisnia> hmm
<denniswisnia> aber wieso sollte es manchmal funktionieren
<denniswisnia> interessant ist auch wieso er die Log so abreisst
<denniswisnia> also das system friert dann komplett ein.
<k1l> k.a.
<k1l> was sagen die anderen logs?
<k1l> dmesg, syslog?
<denniswisnia> nichts berauschendes
<denniswisnia> also zumindest werfen sie keine Hardwarefehler
<k1l> hmm k.a.
<denniswisnia> :(
<dadrc> denniswisnia, mal 'nen anderen Kernel und damit Treiber probiert?
<dadrc> Oder 'ne neuere X-Version?
<daswort> overlook: hast du dein Problem aus #uu gelöst bekommen?
<k1l> daswort: scroll mal hoch :)
<daswort> ah ok, hätte jetzt cliget + ssh empfohlen
<drone_> hallo, wie kann ich fuer acid rip unter 12.04 den wizzard starten?
<drone_> oder wie kann ich einzelne tracks aus der quelle loeschen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-21
<Atalantia> Spezialist für OSX
<r00t__> huhu :)
<KingBob> morgen, da dieses http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Image-einer-Partition-sichern image bei mir zu groß ist, wollt ich mal fagen, ob ich nur die daten auf meiner platte in die image tun kann? dann ist das image nur ca 3GB groß und net mehr 1 TB...
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guschtel`> KingBob: dd ist denkbar ungeeignet zum daten komprimiert sichern
<Guschtel`> entweder packst du das noch, oder du kopierst nur die Daten z.b. mit cp -a
<KingBob> gibt es alternativen?
<KingBob> naja, ich habs in gzip gleich reingeschmissen
<KingBob> dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > /media/truecrypt1/image-compress_sda1.img.gz 
<Guschtel`> jup
<KingBob> kann ichs iwie noch kompemierter halten? weil es ja nur so wenig daten sind, bzw gibt es einen befehl, der den freien speicher einfach mit 0 überschreibt?
<bullgard6> Nachdem  ich meine externe Festplatte eingesteckt habe: '~$ mount; /dev/sdb1 on /media/WD1.5_1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)'. Wenn ich aber die Festplatte aushänge und dann: '~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/WD1.5_1/; mount: Einhängepunkt /media/WD1.5_1/ existiert nicht .' Warum existiert der Einhängepunkt WD1.5_1 einmal und einmal nicht?
<ppq> bullgard6: alles in /media wird automatisch je nach bedarf angelegt und auch wieder entfernt. das ist das verzeichnis für automatisch eingehängte dateisysteme
<ppq> wenn du dem nicht in die quere kommen willst, nutzt du besser /mnt oder was anderes
<bullgard6> ppq: Ich verstehe Deine Antwort schlecht. Ich wünsche mir ja gerade im zweiten Fall, daß das Dateisystem automatisch eingehängt wird. Tut es aber nicht.
<ppq> bullgard6: nach dem aushängen musst du sie ein mal aus- und wieder einstecken, damit sie wieder automatisch eingehängt wird
<bullgard6> ppq: Das ist mir bekannt. --  Mein Problem ist, wie ich den Befehl im zwiten Fall abändern muß, damit er funktioniert.
<bullgard6> +e
<witchdoc> moin
<denniswisnia> dadrc, ja.
<denniswisnia> neuere X-Version bisher nicht. 
<overlook> ich danke nun daswort fuer die idee mit cliget!
<nbrw> moin. gibts hier eigentlich auch einen channel, wo man "neue" open source projekte findet und mitmachen kann bzw. contributors suchen kann?
<k1l_> ich wüsste keinen aber frag doch nochmal im offtopic= #ubuntu-de-offtopic . schliessslich ist das kein ubuntu support
<heri> hi, ich habe mit dd eine partition als iso gespeichert, jetzt habe ich aber leider keine idee, wie ich wieder an die daten innerhalb der iso rankomme, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<k1l_> heri: das iso mounten?
<koegs> !dd > heri
<koegs> hm
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images#Inhalt-von-Images-lesen  z.b.
<kubine> Title: CD-Images › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gummitier> Hallo 
<Gummitier> Jemand da? 
<koegs> heri: hast du eine partition mit dd gesichert oder eine kopie einer CD/DVD gemacht?
<heri> was mir nicht klar ist, ist ob das jetzt die struktur einer iso hat (falls es sowas gibt) oder einfach eine datei mit einer iso endung ist
<k1l_> !frag > Gummitier 
<kubine> Gummitier: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Gummitier> Naaa gut
<koegs> heri: dd macht einfach eine bitkopie der quelle, kommt also auf die quelle an
<heri> koegs ich habe folgendes gemacht: dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/ich/backup.iso
<koegs> heri: dann war .iso nicht die beste endung, der rest steht hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Mit-dd-erstellte-Images-einbinden
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gummitier> Also ich hab Ubuntu 12 neben win7 installiert und vorher mal per live-usb-stick getestet 
<heri> koegs danke ich probiers gleich mal
<koegs> heri: nur noch als hinweis, die endung der datei ist total uninteressant, wichtig ist was drin ist ;-)
<Gummitier> Vom USB stick War es schnell und schön doch nach der Installation ist es langsamer als win7
<Gummitier> Wie kann das sein? 
<k1l_> Gummitier: die entspr. treiber geladen?
<heri> koegs genau das habe ich mich gefragt :-D
<Gummitier> Macht das Ubuntu nicht selbst? Sorry völliger Linux noob
<Gummitier> Ps: kann mir einer sagen wo ich IRC im Browser betreiben kann? Finde nur welche für quakenet
<k1l_> !irc > Gummitier 
<koegs> Gummitier: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kubine> Gummitier: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<kubine> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<k1l_> !grafikkarten > Gummitier 
<kubine> Gummitier: Informationen zu Grafikkarten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<heri> koegs vielen dank, hat super funktioniert
<koegs> heri: gerne
<GummiTier> hi sorry bin grad rausgeflogen mit der doofen android-irc-app
<fcbock11> Hi, hat jemand die Calendar Lens unter Ubuntu laufen? bei mir stürzt die immer ab. 
<fcbock11> Achso, Ubuntu 12.04 :) 
<GummiTier> also noch mal: wie kann es sein, dass win7 rennt aber ubuntu 12 paralel installiert absolut schnarchlangsam läuft? ps: per usb-boot-live-system wars noch sau schnell :(
<GummiTier> also noch mal: wie kann es sein, dass win7 rennt aber ubuntu 12 paralel installiert absolut schnarchlangsam läuft? ps: per usb-boot-live-system wars noch sau schnell :(
<Miez> moin, mein wlan zickt ohne ende. mit win (xp-sp3) gehts grad noch so
<k1l_> !grafikkarten > Gummitier 
<kubine> Gummitier: Informationen zu Grafikkarten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<GummiTier> danke
<k1l_> fcbock11: du kannst mal in die logs (.xsession-errors im /home oder dmesg, syslog, x.org.log im /var/log) gucken. aber am besten wendest du dich an den programmierer der lens
<k1l_> Miez: liegt es denn am router? an der schlechten verbindung? am laptop? oder an den treibern unter linux?
<fcbock11> allles klar, ich guck mir die Log Dateien mal an  .. Danke. 
<GummiTier> ich hab im notebook nur nen onboard grafikchip, doch unter win7 laufen beide bildschirme (notebook und monitor) immer auf meiner wunschauflösung und immer problemlos....der wiki eintrag sagt, dass die treiber automatisch installiert werden, also woran kann es liegen, dass ubuntu mit den gleichen auflösungen für jede aktion minuten braucht...zb firefox öffnen, da kann ich neben her kaffee kochen
<Miez1> also doch. dachte ich mir schon, aber ist es normal, das man per kabel nit mehr auf den router kommt, wenn ich mit wlan 12mb/s dl mache? der hat dann pings von 2600+
<GummiTier> ich hab im notebook nur nen onboard grafikchip, doch unter win7 laufen beide bildschirme (notebook und monitor) immer auf meiner wunschauflösung und immer problemlos....der wiki eintrag sagt, dass die treiber automatisch installiert werden, also woran kann es liegen, dass ubuntu mit den gleichen auflösungen für jede aktion minuten braucht...zb firefox öffnen, da kann ich neben her kaffee kochen
<deem> GummiTier: was is denn da fuer ne karte drin?
<GummiTier> Intel GMA 950
<beaver74> GummiTier, starte doch mal vom Live-Stick, und schau ob es wieder gut läuft.. wenn ja, könntest du uns eine Liste der derzeit verwendeten Treiber senden, und wir könnten diese mit der deines installierten System vergleichen .. wäre mein Vorschlag
<GummiTier> das kann ich leider erst heute abend machen, weil ich grad aufer arbeit bin aber dann komm ich noch mal hier rein und teste das 
<beaver74> ok
<beaver74> GummiTier, hier könntest dich bei Zeiten schon mal ein wenig einlesen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<GummiTier> wo ich schon mal hier bin....ubuntu bietet automatisch 4 desktops pro monitor an, die ich aber nicht brauche...wie stelle ich das ab? ich hab 2 monitore und brauche nicht 8 virtuelle desktops
<k1l_> !myunity > GummiTier 
<k1l_> gibts da noch keinen eintrag? na dann schau dir mal das programm "myunity" an, GummiTier 
<GummiTier> ich sitz nur grad nicht vor ubuntu...kann ich das irgendwo anders einsehen? 
<k1l> !myunity > GummiTier 
<kubine> GummiTier: MyUnity ist ein inoffizielles Konfigurationswerkzeug, das eine Oberfläche für Einstellungen des Unity-Desktop anbietet, auf die man sonst nicht leicht zugreifen kann. mehr dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MyUnity
<GummiTier> danke
<_stemmi_> hi, kann mir wer sagen wie ich ubuntu dazu bekomme bei der tastatureingabe  ^ und 2 auch diesen beiden zeichen so auszugeben, also '^2' . ich erhalte immer sowas hier: ²
<k1l> drück 2 mal ^ und dann die 2
<rearth_> _stemmi_: was hast du denn für eine Tastatureinstellung?
<_stemmi_> k1l ich weiß, dass es so geht...is aber nervig...vor allem wenn es an jedem pc anders ist
<_stemmi_> rearth_ öhm...deutsches tastaturlayout...oder was meinst du jetz?
<rearth_> _stemmi_: vermutlich brauchst du irgendwas mit 'no-dead-keys' hinten... weiss nicht wie das auf deutsch heisst
<rearth_> ja deutsches tastaturlayout, aber da gibt es eigentlich noch unterteilungen
<k1l> jo, die richtung wird das was sein. schau mal die tastaturlayouts durch
<deem> das heißt "Deutsch (ohne Akzenttasten)"
<_stemmi_> jo grad gefunden, danke
<_stemmi_> bei mir "Akzenttasten deaktivieren"...wobei ich mir darunter aber was anderes vorstellen würde
<rearth_> doch doch .. du willst ja die Tasten ja nicht als Akzent verwenden.
<_stemmi_> ich hätte bei dem namen eher erwartet, dass die tasten einfach gar nicht mehr funktionieren...was auch immer das bringen könnte
<jokrebel> Hab Probleme mit DejaDup in Verbindung mit dem T-Online-Mediencenter über WebDAV. Die erste sicherung hat einwandfrei geklappt.
<jokrebel> Das einzige was ich diesbezüglich im Netz fand, ist ein Leidensgenosse: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/d-j-dup-entry-with-same-name-sicherung-exists/#post-4307362
<orsti> tagchen, ist es mit gnome classic nicht möglich mehrere datein mit der maus zumarkieren ? (ziehen eines quadrats)
<orsti> muss es immer mir strg machen und jedes file einzeln anwählen.
<orsti> sehr mühsam
<jokrebel> Normalerweise sollte doch (IIRC) DejaDup beim 2ten Sicherungslauf eigentlich nur noch die Änderungen sichern und das dann im selben Verzeichnis wie die erste Sicherung, oder?
<jokrebel> orsti: Was hast Du für Ubuntuversion?
<dadrc> jokrebel, auch im Terminal nichts sinnvolles?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Wie meinst Du das?
<orsti> die letzte LTS, also 12.04.
<dadrc> jokrebel, na, wenn du DejaDup aus 'nem Terminal startest, um mehr Debugoutput zu kriegen
<jokrebel> dadrc: Versuchs gleich mal ;-)
<jokrebel> Wie vermutet auch nicht mehr. Nach eingabe von "deja-dup --backup" öffnet sich ein  "Datensicherung fehlgeschlagen … Entry with same name 'L2G2' exists." und ich kann nur noch schließen wählen. Im terminal steht nichts zusätzliches.
<Rochvellon> hm, wenn ich unter xubuntu nur mein heimatverzeichnis verschlüsselt habe, so dauert der aufbau des eigentlichen desktops eine halbe ewigkeit (ca 1 m
<Rochvellon> mist ..
<dadrc> Könntest mal die Dev-Version testen, ob sie das gleiche Problem hat, jokrebel 
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~deja-dup-team/+archive/testing
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup Testing PPA : “Déjà Dup Maintainers” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hm. Um anschließend gesagt zu bekommen dass ich mit nem PPA keinen Support bekomme? <g>
<dadrc> jokrebel, genau, damit du endlich mal Ruhe gibst!11
<dadrc> Ich würd behaupten, es ist den Versuch wert. ppa-purge kriegt das ja sonst schnell wieder hin, falls es nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> dadrc: Nun gut - Ich probier es.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Selber Fehler
<dadrc> jokrebel, meh. Dann wohl wieder weg mit dem PPA und 'nen Bugreport schreiben
<dadrc> bzw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/628206 scheint das zu sein
<kubine> Title: Bug #628206 “Never connects to 1&1 webDAV” : Bugs : Déjà Dup (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Sicherungspfad angeben würde könnte ich wieder ein Vollbackup machen, aber das ist ja wohl am Sinn vorbei.
<dadrc> oder https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/790154
<kubine> Title: Bug #790154 “backup on webdav fails using with “conflict” messag...” : Bugs : Déjà Dup (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Wieso findest Du da was?
<dadrc> Hab einfach mal bei Launchpad die Bugliste von Dejadup aufgemacht
<dadrc> Google kommt mit Launchpad nicht soo gut klar
<dadrc> Im zweiten Link schlägt sogar wer einen Workaround vor
<jokrebel> dadrc: ? Bist Du Dir da sicher (mein English ist leider sehr verrostet) dass da vom selben Problem die Rede ist?
<dadrc> jokrebel, nicht absolut, aber mal gucken, ob das Verzeichnis existiert, kann ja auch nicht schaden
<Rochvellon> hm, wenn ich unter xubuntu nur mein heimatverzeichnis verschlüsselt habe, so dauert der aufbau des eigentlichen desktops eine halbe ewigkeit (ca. 1m nach anmeldung). beim booten bekomme ich die fehlermeldung, dass /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 noch nicht bereits oder noch nicht vorhanden ist. aufteilung der festplatte: /, swap, /home
<hdp> Die Meldung hat nichts mit dem langsamen Aufbau zu tun.
<schatan> ich nutze 12.04 + cpufrequtils + indicator-cpufreq -> governor ist einstellbar aber die cpu freq bleibt immer aufm max wert
<jokrebel> dadrc: Mir ist da nicht ganz klar welches Verzeichnis da wo genau existieren müsste…
<Rochvellon> hdp> als ich mal xubuntu in einem verschlüsselten lvm installiert hatte, war der desktop sofort nach anmeldung da
<hdp> Rochvellon, such mal auf Launchpad nach dem Fehler, dann wird es klarer. Ich meine da würde auch die Lösung stehen.
<Seymour> Servus
<Seymour> All: Mit welchem pdf-Programm kann ich Anmerkungen aus einem pdf entfernen?
<Rochvellon> hdp, jo, ich schau mal
<deem> Rochvellon: da bist du nicht alleine. der aufbau des desktops dauert hier auch mehrere minuten mit verschlüsseltem home. xubuntu 12.04
<dadrc> jokrebel, soweit ich das verstehe, sollte in dem Verzeichnis, in dem das Backup angelegt wird (also L2G2?), ein Unterverzeichnis backup/deja-dup existieren
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hab jetzt unterhalb von BACKUP/L2G2/ im Mediencenter noch ein Verzeichnis "backup" angelegt unter welches ich wiederum ein Verzeichnis "deja-dup" integrierte. Nach wie vor selbe Fehlermeldung ;-/
<dadrc> jokrebel, alternativ kannst du noch versuchen, in BACKUP das Verzeichnis deja-dup anzulegen
<dadrc> Wenn das auch nicht hilft, wirst du dich wohl dem Bugreport anschließen
<Seymour> weiß hier jemand, wie man scripte in gimp installiert?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hab jetzt in / in /BACKUP in /BACKUP/L2G2 und /BACKUP/L2G2/backup jeweils einen deja-dup Folder. Keine Änderung. Und über (allerdings einem neuen) Bugreport bin ich bereits.
<hdp> Seymour, dafür gibt es ein Unterverzeichnis im Konfigurationsverzeichnis von Gimp.
<Seymour> hdp das plug-in-Verezichnis? Muss ich das script da einfach nur reinkopieren?
<r00t__> Jemand da?
<r00t__> Brauch dringend Hilfe.
<jokrebel> !frag > r00t__
<kubine> r00t__: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<r00t__> k
<r00t__> Metafragen :>
<r00t__> Möche Teamspeak auf meinen Ubuntu 11.04 installieren.
<r00t__> Kriegs irwie nicht hin.
<r00t__> *Teamspeak 3
<r00t__> War auf der offizillien Seite von den und hab mir das runtergeladen..
<r00t__> Weiss aber nicht was ich damit anfangen soll.
<k1l_> !teamspeak > r00t__ 
<kubine> r00t__: Informationen zu TeamSpeak finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak
<ovells> hey r00t du benutzt du empathy??
<r00t__> empathy?
<r00t__> ne..
<r00t__> k danke.
<ovells> das ist ein multi instant messenger
<ovells> damit kannst du mit mehreren gleichzeitig chaten soweit ich weis#
<ovells> voice chat video chat
<k1l_> r00t__: hier der direktlink: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ovells> und halt mit allen möglichen untersc hiedlichen anwendungen verbinden, wie zb icq facebook chat, skype, msn und so weiter 
<r00t__> hm
<r00t__> die frage ist jetzt war noobig
<r00t__> aber das steht dann ./: ist ein verzeichnis
<k1l_> ./ ist dasd verzeichnis in dem du gerade bist
<r00t__> ja ich weiss..
<r00t__> ah hat gefunkt xD
<jokrebel> r00t__: Warum 11.04? 
<r00t__> warum nicht?
<matzexh> Hallo, kann man irgendwie auslese, wieviel Strom der PC momentan vom netzteil zieht, also wenn es über den akku läuft kann man ja mittels "grep rate /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state" den wert bekommen
<jokrebel> r00t__: Weil aktuell 12.04 ist?
<ovells> ja da gibt es bestimmt ein comand
<ovells> aber da bin ich auch nicht so fit drin
<r00t__> kb auf die bugs
<k1l_> r00t__: 11.04 ist nur noch bis oktober im support. da sollte man bei zeiten mal über einen anchfolger nachdenken
<ovells> denoch gibt es ein program das nennt sich *conky*
<jokrebel> r00t__: Und dazwischen gab es auch noch 11.10 welches auch schon leicht veraltet ist. Wenn Du schon unbedingt was altes willst dann nen LTS am besten.
<k1l_> matzexh: powertop
<k1l_> matzexh: aber nur, wenn der pc (mainboard etc) das unterstützt
<ovells> r00t welche distru verwendest du derzeit?
<matzexh> k1l_, danke
<swed> Hallo, wie füge einem Dateiname auf einfache weiße auf der Konsole das aktuelle Datum hinzu, so dass aus name.log ein name-15.06.2012.log wird?
<Hulu> so war weg hab die antworten nicht gesehen..
<matzexh> swed, mittels: `date +\%Y-\%m-\%d`  inklusive der einfachen anführungszeichen
<Hulu> dafuq
<matzexh> swed, also bei deinem beispiel dann: name-`date +\%Y-\%m-\%d`.log
<Hulu> hm
<matzexh> Hulu, es gibt doch ein öffentliches log
<root> bin ich nicht drann gewöhnt
<root> halt mich eigentlich nicht in irc auf
<matzexh> Guest92944, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/21/%23ubuntu-de.html
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/21/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<Guest92944> ty
<matzexh> Hulu, das ist von der Uhrzeit nicht so veraltet wie es aussieht, die tracken mit ner anderen Zeitzone, ist erst 5minuten alt
<Hulu> k
<Hulu> wo liegt das homeverzeichnis?
<k1l_> Hulu: /home und da dann deinen usernamen
<k1l_> oder einfach ~
<Hulu> dafuq
<matzexh> Hulu, deines? unter /home/USERNAME  oder wenn du in der konsole dahin willst: "cd ~/"
<Hulu> weil der meint beim ts3
<Hulu> das es dann ein verzeichnis in home gibt
<Hulu> wo dann ts3 ist 
<Hulu> finde nichts.
<Hulu> lol
<k1l_> fummelst du etwa mit sudo rum?
<Hulu> aso ne ist k
<k1l_> Hulu: hast du dich 1zu1 an die anleitung gehalten? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hulu> nein xD
<Hulu> schon k
<Hulu> ty
<Hulu> hm?
<Hulu> ./ts3client_runscript.sh: line 16: ./ts3client_linux_amd64: cannot execute binary file
<Hulu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hulu> "Bei der Installation hat TeamSpeak den Ordner TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_PLATTFORM angelegt. Dort befindet sich die Datei ts3client_runscript.sh, über die TeamSpeak gestartet werden kann. Optional kann ein Anwendungsstarter angelegt werden. Als Symbol eignet sich die Datei logo.png im Unterverzeichnis pluginsdk/docs/client_html/images/."
<Hulu> "Dort befindet sich die Datei ts3client_runscript.sh, über die TeamSpeak gestartet werden kann."
<Hulu> und wie starte ich die datei?
<Hulu> Ist nämlich echt dringend^^
<Hulu> ein windows fanatiker neben mir braucht das.
<p01nt3r> meine fernbedienung streikt zeitweise nach dem booten. sie ist am usb-port angeschlossen und /var/log/syslog meldet mir diese dinge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052992/ weiss jemand, was ich da machen kann?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Hulu> h
<Hulu> hm
<swed> Hallo, wenn ich mich per SSH auf meinem PC einlogge kommt eine Meldung welche IP zuletzt angemeldet war. In welcher Datei wird das gespeichert?
<ovells> ich verwende 12.04 classic) ich kann komischerweise keinen rechts klick mehr durchführen, mir ist auf gefallen seit wann dieses Problem existiert. und zwar konnte ich keine applets wie gewohnt mehr mit  (alt+rechts click) hinzufügen bzw. löschen sonderen muss seitdem statdessen (alt+super+rechts klick) außerdem ist es nicht möglich mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig anzuwählen/makieren, da sich...
<ovells> ...erst garkein gitterfenster öffnet beim (klicken und halten der linken maus taste) 
<Hulu> das war eine antwort für wen? :D
<ovells> oh das war eine fragestellung x D
<p01nt3r> gibt es die "*hci_hcd"-kernelmodule nicht mehr? ist bei mir nicht gelistet, auch nicht, wenn der dongle funktioniert?
<sdx23> swed: last bzw. man last hilft dazu.
<p01nt3r> und wieso sagt mir /var/log/syslog dann, dass ohci_hcd genutzt wird, obwohl das modul scheinbar gar nicht geladen wurde(lt. lsmod)?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: ubuntuversion und uname -r?
<p01nt3r> 3.0.0-19-generic-pae, ubuntu oneiric ocelot
<sdx23> und "lsmod | grep hci" gibt nichts? Würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn die nun einkompiliert wären. Aber unmöglich ist das nicht.
<p01nt3r> gibt ahci und libahci
<sdx23> nja, dann wird der USB-Kram womöglich tatsächlich einkompiliert worden sein. Näheres sagt dir /boot/config*
<jokrebel> Hulu: Die Dringlichkeit zu wiederholen wird keine schneller Lösung hervorbringen.
<jokrebel> !geduld > Hulu
<kubine> Hulu: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<matzexh> Hulu, im Terminal in den Ordner gehen und dann   ./ts3client_runscript.sh   eingeben oder einfach doppelkilck auf die datei dann sollte ein fenster kommen wo du ausführen klicken kannst
<p01nt3r> sdx23, inwiefern soll mir das nun weiterhelfen?
<Hulu> ty
<Hulu> aber das hab ich auch schon versucht^^
<sdx23> p01nt3r: insofern, als dass es die Antwort auf deine Frage liefert.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, aber nicht die frage aus meinem ersten comment, fürchte ich.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, d.h. die module werden nicht geladen weil sich der kernel selbst um die verwaltung des dongles kümmert oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: womgölich, das hatte ich nicht gesehen. Nein, die Module werden nicht geladen, weil es keine Module sind, sondern schon im Kernel.
<sdx23> Und wenn ich die logs da so ansehe, würde ich sagen, dass das USB-Device schlecht ist. I.e. Hardwaredefekt oder von Grund auf schlecht designt, bescheidenes Kabel oder zu viele Hubs dazwischen-
<p01nt3r> sdx23, hat kein kabel und es sind auch keine hubs dazwischen
<p01nt3r> sdx23, ich werde das gefühl nicht los, dass der kernel probleme hat, den dongle zeitgleich mit den anderen usb-geräten zu initialisieren. könnte da was dran sein? und wenn, wie könnte man das untersuchen?
<sdx23> Ich würde das erstmal an nem anderen Rechner probieren. Wie gesagt, mir klingt das nach Gerätedefekt.
<p01nt3r> wenn er läuft dann läuft er
<p01nt3r> nur halt nicht immer
<ovells> hallo mein rechts klick funktioniert nich mehr?? was soll ich tun? ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit compiz bue einer grafischen oberflachen gestalltung menager zu tun
<Fuchs> ovells: schauen in ccsm, ob die rechte Maustaste an irgend eine Aktion gebunden ist  (oder: ob es mit non-compiz nicht auftritt) 
<Fuchs> ovells: wenn dem nicht so ist, dann schauen, was das Programm `xev` (in einer Konsole starten) dazu meint
<p01nt3r> sdx23, danke dir für deine hilfe.
<sdx23> nicht dafür.
<ovells> Fuchs: Also ich verwende 12.04. im login screen wähle ich gnome (classic) aus.
<Fuchs> ovells: dann duerfte compiz nicht laufen, denke ich. Kannst Du aber mit  ps aux | grep -i compiz    pruefen  (keine Ahnung wie sich das Ding schreibt, drum i) 
<Fuchs> ovells: wenn es nicht laeuft: starte mal xev und klicke rechts in das sich oeffnende weisse Fenster, und guck was auf der Konsole, in der Du xev gestartet hast, passiert
<ovells> Fuchs: also hier tut sich was, das Terminal gibt folgendes aus
<Fuchs> ovells: pastebin bitte, nicht hier rein
<ovells> @fuchs mir is auch aufgefallen das zwischen durch der rechts klick funktioniert,
<ovells> @fuchs soll ich vielleicht compiz vollständig löschen?
<Fuchs> nein, Du sollst mir erstmal die xev Ausgabe in einen pastebin geben, und die von dem ps mit grep da oben auch
<ovells> Fuchs: ich hab xev über das Terminal geöffnet und in die maus im weißen feld hin und her bewegt, das wurde alles in form von Text im terminal angezeigt. wenn ich mir recht oder links geklick habe wurde die aktion auch wahrgenommen also die Maus ist aufjedfall da : )
<Fuchs> ovells: kannst Du mir die Zeilen, die er bei einem Rechtsklick produziert, in einen pastebin dienst legen? Also kopieren, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/  << auf der Seite einfuegen, absenden und mir den Link geben? 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ovells> Ja na klar ein Moment. aber muss ich mich dafür bei ubuntuusers extra anmelden?
<ovells> Fuchs: paste:409197:#ubuntu-de
<ovells> 409197:#ubuntu-de
<Fuchs> ovells: die URL bitte
<ovells> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409197/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ovells> Fuchs: Das hat das Terminal zu meinem rechts klick ins weiße feld gesagt.
<Fuchs> ovells: erkennt er korrekt als Rechtsklick. Wo funktioniert der Rechtsklick alles nicht? 
<ovells> Fuchs: auf dem Desktop, und hier wenn ich z.B. einen tap close machen will.
<ovells> @fuchs hier funktioniert der machmal.
<Fuchs> ovells: geht es in anderen Anwendungen? weil ein close ist meistens eher Mittelklick 
<ovells> also ich close eine tap mit rechts klick und dan wähl ich den reiter *close tab* wenn ich zb etwas zum panel hinzufügen will klapts immer
<ovells> wenn ich auf dateien klick ghets auch
<ovells> also auf dem desktop funktioniert der gar nich,,
<Hodes_> hey, kann mir jmd sagen wie ich dieses hardwarebeschleunigungskästchen anklicken kann, im mom kann ich da nix aus oder anstellen
<Hodes_> bei firefox und flash
<ppq> Hodes_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/flashplayer-hat-nen-blaustich/
<kubine> Title: Flashplayer hat nen Blaustich › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hodes_> ppq, jop das problem hatte ich gelöst, wollte eig nur wissen warum ich das nich anklicken kann
<ppq> Hodes_: flash halt. blame adobe
<NoxiFoxi> apropos adobe
<NoxiFoxi> ich versuche gerade photoshop cs6 zum laufen zu bringen
<NoxiFoxi> bricht aber mit folgendem fehler ab:
<NoxiFoxi> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<NoxiFoxi>   Major opcode of failed request:  53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<NoxiFoxi>   Serial number of failed request:  23133
<NoxiFoxi>   Current serial number in output stream:  23151
<deem> NoxiFoxi: mit wine?
<NoxiFoxi> jap
<deem> dann frag mal die bitte. das ist eher ein wine fehler
<NoxiFoxi> dachte ich mir schon
<NoxiFoxi> ich probier erstmal die wine entwicklerversion, vllt funktionierts da ;)
<pc-world> ich bin gerade dabei, mit GParted eine Partition zu verkleinern. Seit über einer Stunde gibt es zwei Prozesse namens "[usb-storage]" - ist das richtig, und sind die fürs Partitionieren zuständig, oder hat sich da was aufgehangen?
<pc-world> *aufgehängt
<pc-world> (die LED der externen Festplatte blinkt jedenfalls schön fleißig)
<NoxiFoxi> wird auf der externen irgend etwas neu partitioniert?
<TheInfinity> pc-world: wie gross ist die hdd?
<TheInfinity> pc-world: bzw wie groß die partition?
<pc-world> TheInfinity: NoxiFoxi: Verkleinern der Partition von 436 GiB auf 206 GiB
<TheInfinity> pc-world: ok, das kann etliche stunden dauern.
<TheInfinity> pc-world: je nachdem wie aufwändig der vorgang ist.
<pc-world> TheInfinity: wahrscheinlich sehr aufwendig, ich war zu faul in Windows zu booten um zu defragmentieren... Ich nehme mal an dass der dann beim Verkleinern etwas macht, was dem Defragmentieren ähnlich ist, bzw. zumindest den Freiraum wegschaufelt?
<TheInfinity> pc-world: natürlich, muss er.
<pc-world> gpartedbin ist auf ca. 20% CPU (ist das aber nicht nur die GUI?), und manchmal ein Prozess "[usb-storage]" mit ca. 1%
<NoxiFoxi> bei mir hat das vergrößern von 49 GiB auf 50GiB schon 30 min gedauert ^^
<TheInfinity> pc-world: ich hoffe, du hast gute backups. das ist hochriskant.
<TheInfinity> pc-world: cpu ist nicht das prob. das prob ist IO
<pc-world> TheInfinity: andersrum, die Daten dort sind mir nicht allzu wichtig...
<pc-world> NoxiFoxi: aber beim Vergrößern müsste er doch eigentlich nichts mehr als einfach nur mehr Speicher allokieren?
<TheInfinity> pc-world: ein dateisystem ist meist recht aufwändig zu modifizieren
<NoxiFoxi> pc-world: naja, er muss noch alles verschieben
<NoxiFoxi> weil ich den anfang der partition aufgeschoben hab
<pc-world> TheInfinity: gibt es in Linux irgendein Tool, mit dem man sich IO-Ströme/Statistiken anzeigen kann, also ähnlich wie top nur für IO?
<NoxiFoxi> pc-world: ich hätte paranoider weise erstmal alle nicht gebrauchten festplatten/usb-speicher abgestöpselt
<TheInfinity> pc-world: iotop
<pc-world> NoxiFoxi: ist nur noch eine interne nicht-System-HDD im Rechner drin... und ich wüsste nicht warum GParted daran etwas pfuschen sollte ^^ (aber sowas fragt man sich erst immer im Nachhinein)
<NoxiFoxi> naja sicher ist sicher :D
<NoxiFoxi> schon allein, weil ich manchmal so verpeilt bin und das falsche anklicke
<pc-world> NoxiFoxi: als ich das erste mal vor ein paar Jahren mit GParted gearbeitet habe, musste ich schon zweimal gucken, bis ich die richtigen Festplatten/Partitionen gefunden habe - vor allem bis ich das drop-down Menü rechts oben für die verschiedenen Festplatten gefunden hatte
<NoxiFoxi> stimmt, das hätte ich auch mal fast übersehen ^^
<pc-world> TheInfinity: so einfach geht es, danke... iotop zeigt für gpartedbin ca. 9MB "disk read" und ca. 6MB "disk write" an, also scheint es auf jeden Fall was zu tun
<pc-world> (pro s natürlich)
<NoxiFoxi> für alle die es interessiert: Photoshop CS6 läuft jetzt mit wine 1.5.6 :D
<pc-world> huch, kleine Überschlagsrechnung: bei 6M(i?)B/s 205GB zu verschieben könnte glatte 9,7h dauern :o
<pc-world> *205GiB
<Daymsch> hallo ich moechte ubuntu 12.04 auf meinem pc installieren, wenn ich dann bei installationsstarst ankomme, steht dort, dass es kein betriebssystem erkenne, obwohl win 7 drauf ist, ich habe dann die moeglichkeit die festplatte zu loeschen und ubuntu zu installieren oder "etwas anderes", aber ich will mein win 7 nicht zerschiessen..
<Daymsch> http://pastebin.com/7wPSDdmG das kommt bei fdisk -l raus
<kubine> Title: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Daymsch> also soll ich gnu parted benutzen und sda3 zu ext3 formatieren?
<Ruprecht> gibt es möglisch keiten meine leistung ohne hardware austausch zu pimpen? use 12.04 gnome classic
<dAnjou> eine möglitschkeit wäre mopsgeschwinditschkeit ... scnr :D
<Ruprecht> es gab doch mal so was wie grafikkarten beschleuniger, aber allen anscheihn nach is der seit 12.04 nich megr dabei* oder täusch ich mich da?
<k1l_> Ruprecht: du könntest einen leichteren DE nutzen wie lxde z.b.
<Ruprecht> oh ja gibt es da irgendwelche möglichkeiten, ohne USB oder cd/dvd eine andere distru draufzu packen?
<Ruprecht> so was ähnliches wie update oder downgrate??
<dAnjou> Ruprecht: desktopumgebungen können parallel installiert sein und behindern sich in den allermeisten fällen nicht gegenseitig
<Ruprecht> blos hal zu nem anderen betriebssytem evt xubuntu bzw. puppy.
<Ruprecht> dAnjou: perfekt'
<dAnjou> tut also nich not, ne neue distro zu installieren
<Ruprecht> aber die muss doch über usb oder cd installiert werden oder?
<k1l_> !lxde > Ruprecht 
<kubine> Ruprecht: Informationen zu LXDE finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE
<Ruprecht> danke, was meinst du eigentlich mit DE wo für steht die abkürzung?
<k1l_> Daymsch: du kannst auch, wenn du per hand partitionieren willst, im Installer "etwas anderes" auswählen und dann selber dort die partitionen ändern. man kann es aber auch vorher mit gparted machen und dann im installer noch die entspr. partitionen zuweisen
<k1l_> :/
<k1l_> Ruprecht: Desktop Enviroment
<Ruprecht> ach so ok'
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Installation#Laufendes-System  das ist der entsprechende absatz der für dich interessant ist
<kubine> Title: LXDE Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ruprecht> hey also könnte ich lxde zusätzlich installierehn und dan 12.04 einfdach
<Ruprecht> löschen, sorry hab ausversehn abgeschickt
<k1l_> Ruprecht: installier die lubuntu-desktop erstmal zusätzlich und guck es dir an
<k1l_> dann kannst du beim login auswählen was du starten willst.
<k1l_> löschen kannst du hinterher immernoch
<Ruprecht> wenn ich dan 12.04 löschen will und ich vorher die andere desktop umgebung installiert habe, gehen keine daten verloren?
<guntbert> Ruprecht: das ist immer noch 12.04
<Ruprecht> uh aber ich hab nur noch 3Gb
<k1l_> Ruprecht: das ist alles 12.04. es ist nur nen unterschied in der DE
<Ruprecht> also müsste ich irgendwie platz schaffen
<k1l_> also Unity, Gnome3, gnome-classic oder lxde
<Ruprecht> meine festplatte bietet nur 12 gb 
<k1l_> achso. 12gb sind schon knapp. das ist ja eher antik
<Ruprecht> ist es den möglich unity + gnome 3 bzw gnome classsic komplett von der festplatte zu löschen?
<Ruprecht> ja mann die festplatte geht gar nich klar :/
<leszek> hi
<Ruprecht> wie funktioniert ansonsten ein downgrate? würde sich das nich ehr anbieten? 
<k1l_> Ruprecht: klar kann man da löschen.
<k1l_> du kannst in eine konsole wechseln, ubuntu-desktop deinstallieren und dann lubuntu-desktop installieren
<Ruprecht> ok also als erstes jetzt den lubuntu desktop installieren, kann ich vorher einen checckup machen um sicher zu gehn das mein system nich vollkommen darunter leidet wenn die festplatte voll is, ich hab immer das gefühl wenn meine festplatte fast restlos voll is ist der rechner unerträglich langsam,
<Ruprecht> warum sollte ich lubunut und nich xubunut, installieren.
<leszek> lubuntu braucht weniger arbeisspeicher und läuft auch schwächeren rechnern
<leszek> ich weiß aber nicht ob du so einen rechner hast
<ppq> wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, möchte er, dass sein system einfach schneller reagiert im vergleich zu einem ootb ubuntu 12.04, was auch schon mit xubuntu gegeben wäre
<Ruprecht> hast du einen commnd für mich, der mir die rechner leistung mit allen specifikation anzeigen kann
<ppq> sudo hwinfo
<Ruprecht> ok einen moment
<k1l_> lshw würde auch gehen
<Ruprecht> oh der befehl konnte nicht gefunden werden : /
<ppq> Ruprecht: dann musst du noch das paket hwinfo installieren. oder dir lshw angucken
<Ruprecht> @ ppq kannst du mir vielleicht eine empfehlung geben, ich kenn mich mit den technischen daten garnicht so gut aus.
<Ruprecht> welche sind den wichtig hier sind unmengen von daten im terminal.
<ppq> Ruprecht: lubuntu und xubuntu wurden dir ja schon genannt. 
<leszek> ruprecht ram also arbeis
<Ruprecht> ja ok
<leszek> speicher
<leszek> und cpu sind wichtig
<Ruprecht> CPU 1.80GHz
<k1l_> Ruprecht: pack das mal in ein nopaste
<k1l_> !nopaste > Ruprecht 
<kubine> Ruprecht: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Ruprecht> ja mach ich :)
<Ruprecht> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409202/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ruprecht> kubine	Ruprecht: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text  ja das ist eine super sache
<ppq> Ruprecht: kubine ist unser bot :)
<k1l_> also nen p4 mit 1,8ghz und 512mb ram. da würde ich schon zu lubuntu raten
<Ruprecht> ok*
<Ruprecht> is der rechner eigentlich sehr miess? oder geht das noch, der steht hier schon voll lange rum xD
<leszek> ja lubuntu läuft da deutlich flüssiger
<leszek> Rup
<Ruprecht> alles klar dan mach ich jetzt mal eine installation von lubuntu,
<leszek> Ruprecht kommt drauf an was du machst mit dem pc
<TheInfinity> Ruprecht: und der rechner ist de facto schrott. 512 mb ram ist nix desktopbrauchbares mehr und das ding frisst strom wie nix.
<leszek> fürs surfen, bisschen musik hören und mal paar texte schreibenr eichts
<ppq> Ruprecht: das ist zwar etwas off-topic, aber ein kleiner tipp: ein neuer, sparsamer rechner würde sich innerhalb von wenigen jahren von selbst bezahlt machen durch die stromkosten
<ppq> eine office-kiste für 300€ reicht ja offenbar
<michi> hi
<leszek> das stimmt aber auch wieder :)
<michi> gestern habe ich neben ein frisch installiertes win7 professional linux mint installieren wollen, nach der installation ließ sich windows nicht mehr starten, erkannte es zwar in grub, aber startete nicht. nun habe ich es mit ubuntu 12.04 versucht, immer noch das gleiche problem. kann mir bitte jemand bei meinem problem weiterhelfen? sowas hatte ich noch nie, dual boot funktionierte bisher immer einwandfrei.
<Ruprecht> also ich hab vor mir bals einen schönen lappy zuzulegen :)
<leszek> michi kannst du denn mit der win7 cd oder sowas den bootloader reparieren ?
<k1l_> michi: nopastest du mal "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten kleines L) in einem nopaste?
<k1l_> !nopaste > michi 
<kubine> michi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<leszek> Ruprecht super, die brauchen meist sogarnoch weniger strom
<k1l_> Ruprecht: dann wechsel doch auf eine konsole. deinstallier ubuntu-desktop und dann lubuntu-desktop installieren
<ppq> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<kubine> Title: Getting Back to a Pure LXDE on Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<ppq> zu dem thema auch interessant
<Ruprecht> ah ich hab jetzt schon den doen load aus den ubuntu quellen gestartet.
<Ruprecht> jetzt macht mein rechner schon faxen. ich hab kaum noch die möglichkeit korrekt zu schreiben geschweige den irgendetwas anderes zu machen.
<michi> mit meiner win7 dvd habe ich schon in den reparaturoptionen versucht, zu reparieren (systemstart) aber das hilft nicht...
<michi> http://pastebin.com/SXteR2fx
<kubine> Title: michi@michi-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> michi: und wo ist das problem genau?
<michi> auf sda habe ich beide systeme installiert, sdb ist reine datenplatte. während der installation ist mir aufgefallen, dass der den grub in sdb reinmachen wollte, aber grub auf ner datenplatte? macht irgendwie keinen sinn, deshalb hab ich den in sda reingemacht, wie bisher auch immer...
<leszek> hmm... aber grub sitzt schon im mbr von sda und nicht etwa auf der windows partition ?
<ppq> im zweifelsfall kannst du einfach grub auf alle festplatten installieren, das schadet nicht
<michi> wie mach ich das? 
<ppq> in die MBR aller festplattenm wohlgemerkt, nicht in die partitionen
<ppq> michi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi> auf die datenplatte möchte ich nicht unbedingt nen bootloader reinmachen. weil von der ja nicht gebootet wird, da is meine ganze musik- und filmesammlung drauf...
<Ruprecht> ich habe mich für folgendes paket entschieden. Die Installation von LXDE – nur die Desktop-Umgebung, keine zusätzlichen Programme – ist ebenfalls direkt aus den Paketquellen möglich. lxde (universe)
<Ruprecht> mit welchem befehl kann ich dan gegebenen falls:  Gnome und Unity vollständig löschen?
<ppq> michi: joa. ubuntu ist jetzt schon installiert, ja? starte doch mal eine live-cd, chroote ins system http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD und installiere grub nach /dev/sda nach dieser anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation#grub2-auf-andere-Partition-Festplatte-installieren
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi> grub is in sda drin
<ppq> Ruprecht: ich hab dir oben eine anleitung verlinkt, wo genau das beschrieben ist: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<kubine> Title: Getting Back to a Pure LXDE on Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<michi> gibts keine andere möglichkeit, als mit ner live cd rumzubasteln? ubuntu ist installiert. wie auch win7. ich kann nur windows nicht mehr starten
<leszek> mit dem installierten system müsste es auch gehen
<leszek> michi kommt denn ne fehlermeldung wenn du versuchst win7 zu booten ?
<ppq> michi: dann kannst du erstmal mit dieser anleitung windows 7 reparieren und dann grub nochmal neu installieren: http://www.bauer-martin.com/windows/windows-7-nach-verlust-der-100mb-boot-partition-wiederherstellen-604.html
<k1l_> michi: was heisst: kann nicht mehr starten?
<kubine> Title: Windows 7 nach Verlust der 100MB Boot-Partition wiederherstellen » bauer-martin.com (at www.bauer-martin.com)
<michi> keine fehlermeldung, der bleibt einfach hängen.
<leszek> hmm... gute idee gibts denn noch die 100MB bootpartition von windows ?
<k1l_> bei mir hatte der Grub einfach mal die falsche der win7 partitionen ausgewählt. k.a. wie das der mint installer macht. ist das denn jetzt ein mint oder ein reines ubuntu?
<michi> die müsste es noch geben, siehe mein paste von fdisk -l
<michi> habe reines ubuntu installiert, es gegen mint ausgetauscht, in der hoffnung, dass da alles so läuft, wie ich es kenne.
<ppq> michi: ja, aber die drei befehle unten sind in jedem fall die gleichen, um den windows boot-kram zu fixen
<leszek> evtl. hat grub die falsche partition erkannt, check mal was da als booteintrag erkannt wurde für eine partition bei win7
<michi> wie mach ich das?
<leszek> in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg kannst du nachschauen. dort sind die menüeinträge dvon grub drinne
<leszek> poste am besten die ganze datei falls du nicht weißt was da alles bedeutet
<michi> mach ich und paste den link hier.
<michi> http://pastebin.com/MCZjaJSf
<kubine> Title: # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<leszek> michi hmm... grub hat /dev/sda1 also die win7 boot partition eingebunden. also scheints richtig zu sein
<michi> aber win kann nicht starten...
<Ruprecht> ppq: ja super, danke für den link
<leszek> michi kommst du evtl. in den windows 7 F8 bootloader rein und kannst dort den abgesicherten modus oder sowas booten ?
<michi> wie denn, wenn win7 überhaupt nicht startet? ich kann da garnix machen... wenn ich windows auswähle in grub, passiert garnix. blinkt nur ein cursor, mehr nicht...
<leszek> hmm...
<Ruprecht> also ich komm dan gleich mal wieder
<k1l_> also mein eintrag funktionert genau so. ist denn das win7 in ordnung? vlt machst du mal mit ner win cd nochmal den windows bootloader drauf und installierst dann mit ner live cd nochmal grub?
<k1l_> ich habe allerdings nur eine win7 partition. du könntest auch mal sda2 angeben
<michi> windows reparieren, bringt nix, der findet kein fehler...
<k1l_> vlt ist sda1 nur so ne recovery
<michi> sda1 is die 100 mb recovery partition
<k1l_> ja dann gib dem grub mal die sda2
<michi> win7 müsste auf sda2 sein
<michi> wie mach ich das? geht das hier im laufenden ubuntu?
<leszek> michi, das geht im laufenden grub
<leszek> einfach auf den windows eintrag e drücken
<leszek> und dann bei set root 
<k1l_> du kannst zum testen im laufenden grub austauschen. also das hdo, msdos1 zu hd0,msdos2
<michi> in der cfg?
<leszek> michi nein in der cfg nix ändern
<k1l_> wenn das klappt musst du ggf nen customscript erstellen, damit das bei nem kernel update etc. nicht wieder überschrieben wird
<leszek> wie gesagt im bootloader selbst, wenn der läuft
<michi> wie soll ich da was ändern, im bootloader?
<leszek> e drücken, wenn du den boot eintrag mit den pfeiltasten ausgewählt hast
<k1l_> michi: e drücken und dann wie nen text editor das ändern
<michi> probier ich gleich aus, muss eh wegen nem update neu starten...
<michi> auf den windows eintrag  e drücken und msdos1 in msdos2 ändern?
<leszek> so ich geh jetzt pennen. allen noch nen schönen abend
<michi> eine geruhsame nacht dir
<michi> und danke für deine hilfe
<michi> ich probiers eben aus
<michi> bis gleich
<x3oo> hi, hab ne defekte 2.5 externe festplatte 500gb hab jetzt 3tb gekauft und wollte die daten rüberkopieren und testdisk nutzen die korrupten daten zu retten. ich hab testdisk schon ein paar mal benutzt. hab aber vergessen wie ich die sicherheitskopie mache. dd_rescue???
<koegs> ja
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wobei es jetzt drauf ankommt, was kaputt heißt
<x3oo> dadrc: hardware, also das problem ist also dass die daten in einem wisch rüberkopiert werden sollen damit der kopf sich möglichst wenig bewegt... 
<michi> msdos1 in msdos2 ändern funzt nicht, ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich meine änderung speichern soll. es gibt nur f2 für ne befehlszeile, da weiß ich nicht, was ich da eingeben sollte und f10 für booten. win7 startet aber auch dann nicht.
<k1l_> michi: "e" drücken nachdem du mit pfeil_rauf oder pfeil_runter die windows zeile ausgewählt hast
<michi> hab ich gemacht
<k1l_> aber?
<michi> win7 startet weiterhin nicht...
<dadrc> x3oo, na dann, viel Glück.
<x3oo> ja die meisten daten sind noch lesbar...
<k1l_> michi: hast du es geändert aber es hat nichts gebracht? oder hast du es nicht änder können?
<SunTsu> x3oo: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Category:Disk_Imaging
<kubine> Title: Category:Disk Imaging - Forensics Wiki (at www.forensicswiki.org)
<michi> ändern kann ich es, aber die änderung nicht speichern, bzw. ich weiß nicht, wie das gehen soll...
<x3oo> was ist der unterschied zwischen dd_rescue und gddrescue
<k1l_> x3oo: steht im artikel
<SunTsu> x3oo: Schau auf den obigen link, da sind Links auf beide Tools und ihre Beschreibung
<michi> wenn ich auf windows7 (loader) /dev/sda1, so stehts drin, gehe, kann ich mit e diesen editor öffnen, und änderungen vornehmen. aber diese dann nicht speichern.
<bekks> F10 drücken für booten.
<k1l_> da steht doch unten drunter XX drücken für booten
<dadrc> zum booten musst du... was be.kks sagt.
<michi> hab ich gemacht. f10 in der zeile wo ich msdos1 in msdos2 geändert habe? oder mit dem cursor runter gehn...
<k1l_> einfach f10 drücken nachdem du das geändert hast. er bootet dann den ganzen geänderten eintrag
<michi> dann probier ich das eben aus, bis gleich.
<drone_12345> hallo, wie bekomme ich einheitliche mauszeiger unter 12.04 mit gnome-shell?
<michi> funzt nicht, hab auch versucht, hd0 in hd1 und msdos1 in msdos2, aber windows will einfach nicht starten, es gibt nur nen blinkenden cursor...
<drone_12345> habe sie mit dem tweak-tool gewechselt  und jetzt tauchen beide auf
<k1l_> michi: dann win cd nutzen und den win bootloader installieren. und erstmal gucken ob das win ok ist.
<k1l_> michi: dann ein ubuntu live system nehmen und den grub nochmal installieren gemäß wiki
<michi> die win7 systemwiederherstellung findet keine fehler...
<x3oo> hi, grad neue festplatte angeschlossen, hab das hier bekommen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<michi> möglich, dass mir bei der linux mint installation windows kaputt gegangen ist? 
<x3oo> jetzt sagt nicht, das liegt an meinen 32bit und 3tb festplatte
<k1l_> michi: k.a. für mint bin ich nicht zuständig.  aber jetzt installier doch mal den dämlichen windows bootloader und teste es.
<michi> ich finde auf meiner win7 dvd keinen windows bootloader zum installieren. nur eben die reparaturoptionen, die ich vorher aber auch schon durchgegangen bin. keine fehler wurden gefunden.
<k1l_> michi: fixmbr z.b.nutzen von der win dvd
<michi> in der option eingabeaufforderung?
<SunTsu> x3oo: Du hast einen leeren paste bekommenß
<SunTsu> Dämliche shift-Taste
<michi> kann man nach fixmbr auch mit der super grub cd grub installieren?
<k1l_> michi: mach erstmal das win7 klar
<k1l_> und dann legst die mint cd weg und ziehst erstmal ein ubuntu :)
<michi> ubuntu hab ich doch schon installiert... mit diesem schreibe ich auch mit euch...
<michi> fixmbr geht nicht, die eingabeaufforderung sagt immer befehl falsch geschrieben
<bekks> michi: Das ist ein Windowsbefehl.
<michi> ich weiß, hab dafür auch meine win7 dvd eingelegt, von der gebootet, unter reparaturoptionen eingabeaufforderung ausgewählt, und dort fixmbr eingegeben, aber da sagt der befehl falsch geschrieben
<bekks> Das ist dann eindeutig ein Thema für #windows -- hier wird Dir da keiner helfen können.
<michi> zur not muss ich windows neu installieren...
<bekks> Oder in #windows fragen.
<michi> die typen haben doch keine ahnung von linux, und mögen uns linuxer auch nicht...
<bekks> Und du stellst denen eine Windowsfrage.
<bekks> "Was muss ich tun, wenn WINDOWS mir sagt, dass ich fixmbr falsch schreibe?"
<michi> seit bald 5 jahren hab ich ein dual boot mit ubuntu oder fedora und einem windows. nie probleme gehabt. was is da nur los? 
<Scrunch> moin
<_tutut_> challo
<michi> nach mbr fixen hat windows immer noch nicht gestartet, grub konnte ich aber mit ner grub rettungs cd wieder herstellen, dass ich in mein ubuntu wieder reinkomme...
<k1l_> d.h. windows startet selbst mit win loader nicht?
<michi> richtig
<k1l_> dann k..a was mint da angestellt hat
<michi> oder, hab ich windows damit beschädigt, als ich nach dessen installation updates gezogen habe und gleichzeitig die mainboard cd installiert habe?
<michi> aber windows hat trotzdem bevor ich mint das erste mal installiert habe, problemlos gestartet. aber während mint install fiel mir schon auf, dass grub in sdb in der auswahl drin stand, das hab ich aber in sda1 geändert, weil auf meine datenplatte kein bootloader drauf soll, war nie so, soll auch nie so sein...
<k1l_> nimm die 2. platte mal ab. und teste nochmal nur mit der ersten
<michi> also meinst, die große platte abziehn, win7 neu drauf machen, im anschluss ubuntu neu drauf, danach große platte wieder ran
<michi> ?
<michi> beim installieren werde ich gefragt, wenn platten eingebunden sind, ob diese ausgehängt werden sollen, damit die erkannt werden können... vllt da vorher sdb einhängen, damit die im installer nicht da ist?
<k1l_> das wäre plan b. erstmal nochmal die nur die 2. platte abziehen und gucken ob dann der win reparierer oder grub sich besser befinden. manche boards/bios haben da eigenarten
<r2d2_> vielleicht is einfach nur bootflaf falsch gesetzt?
<r2d2_> bootflag*
<k1l_> r2d2_: stimmt. das kann man auch gucken, ob die sda2 das bootflag hat
<k1l_> linux ist das ja egal
<michi> komisch is das ganze trotzdem... seit 5 jahren hatte ich nie probleme mit dual boot...
<r2d2_> mit gparted müsste man das sehen können
<michi> hat sich in grub an sich was verändert? dass der mit win7 nicht mehr klarkommt...
<bekks> Nein, hat es nicht.
<r2d2_> bootflag is sicher auf die datenplatte gesetzt, guck das einfach mal nach oder die platte mal abklemmen im ausgeschalteten zustand
<michi> die systemplatte ist nicht leer. für windows hab ich letztes jahr auch auf dieser ne datenpartition eingerichtet. hab von der uni win7 bekommen. muss ich vllt, damit alles richtig erkannt wird, diese platte komplett platt machen?
<bekks> 1Nein.
<michi> bisher gab es bei mir nie probleme mit 2 platten und dual boot auf einer...
<michi> ne andere frage: lässt sich ubuntu one ebenso wie dieser ubuntu one music store komplett vom system entfernen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-22
<morgium> nabend
<morgium> ich habe mein problem schon in #ubuntu beschrieben, ich versuchs hier nochmal etwas detaillierter, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, wo das Problem herrührt.
<morgium> Ich habe ubuntu 12.04 installiert, mochte unity nicht, wollte wieder auf xubuntu. apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, via tasksel ubuntu-desktop deinstalliert. rebooted, X startete nicht. n bisschen rumgefrickelt, und es wieder ans laufen bekommen, allerdings nicht so wie ich wollte, denn folgende situation stellt sich dar: 1) mit gdm startet eine grafische anmeldung, allerdings befindet sich diese auf konsole 8 und nich, wie sonst und im
<morgium> ho auch per default auf  7. ich moechte lieber lightdm nutzen, wenn ichdas allerdings tue, startet nach reboot zwar ein Xserver, aber der bildschirm (auf console 7 diesmal) bleibt schwarz. wenn ich mich dann normal auf der konsole anmellde und xfce-session starte, geht alles.
<IchEsseDichAuf> bin auf der suche nach konsolen passwortgenerator aus leicht lesbaren silben, vorschläge?
<Guschtel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<kubine> Title: StrongPasswords - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Mr> hey benutzt jemand von euch unity? 
<koegs> Mr: ich nicht, aber bei einer spezifischen Frage ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Antwort höher. ;-)
<bullgard6> Mr: Ich nicht.
<Mr> koegs: hey thx für den tip, also denkst du ich sollte meine frage explizita stellen? jeje
<Mr> Also es gibt da so ein Program das nennt sich *myunity* dort kann man unterschiedliche Themen einstellen, eins von denen hat so ein picture/icon *orangenes Haus für den home folder*, ich konnte dieses Bild über google leider nicht finden. also wäre das awesome wenn mir das wert schicken könnte. jejej 
<denniswisnia> Ich baue mit auto SSH einen tunnel auf, diesen tunnel erreiche ich dann indem ich localhost mit port 1337 ansteuer. Von extern erreiche ich diese Port aber nicht. Wieso?
<noxs_> denniswisnia: was heißt für dich von außerhalb?
<noxs_> außerhalb des rechners, aber im LAn oder aus dem internet von irgendwo?
<denniswisnia> also ich baue einen SSH tunnel zu meinem Server auf. Dann gehe ich via SSH auf den Server und komme halt als localhost mit dem port "nach hause"
<denniswisnia> jetzt würde ich gerne den port aufmachen, so dass ich direkt ohne den SSH zwischen Schritt nach Hause komme
<noxs> portforwarding im router aktiviert?
<denniswisnia> will ich nicht.
<denniswisnia> :)
<noxs> naja - wenn du nicht willst, gibt es das auch nicht
<denniswisnia> Nein, warte ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden
<denniswisnia> oder ich mich falsch ausgedrückt
<denniswisnia> Also. Ich baue einen Tunnel auf. Diesen erreiche ich dann via ssh user@localhost  -p port
<denniswisnia> um das zu machen muss ich erst auf den Server hüpfen und dann von dort weiter nach hause
<denniswisnia> jetzt dachte ich mir halt dass ich lieber ssh user@serverhostname -p Port machen könnte
<denniswisnia> an der firewall liegts nicht, dort ist der Port bereits offen
<geser> du hast client -> server -> home und willst dann auf client ein "ssh home" machen und es durch server tunneln?
<denniswisnia> genau!
<geser> google mal nach "ssh proxycommand" -> z.B. http://blog.pregos.info/2011/06/02/ssh-proxycommand/
<kubine> Title: SSH ProxyCommand « pregos blog (at blog.pregos.info)
<denniswisnia> hm, ja - das dachte ich mir auch schon. Aber kriege ich den Port nicht einfach aufgemacht?
<denniswisnia> dann wäre es auch halt möglich andere Ports so durchzuschleifen und andere Dienste als SSH zu nutzen
<geser> sieh dir dazu mal die Beschreibung "LocalForward" (und "GatewayPorts") in "man ssh_config" an. Du müsstest also explizit sagen, dass der Forward auf allen Interfaces verfügbar sein soll: (auf dem Server) ssh user@home -L *:4711:home:22, dann solltest du auch von extern dich über Port 4711 auf deinen Home-Server verbinden können
<denniswisnia> ja, das klingt super!
<geser> vielleicht solltest du mal überlegen, ein OpenVPN oder IPsec-Tunnel aufzubauen, wenn du das regelmäßig für verschiedene Ports brauchst
<Mr> Bei den Aktualisierungen werden mir updates angezeigt für Programme die ich längst gelöscht habe. was passiert nun wenn ich die ganzen updates installiere??
<denniswisnia> geser, das hatte ich schon öfter überlegt. War aber bisher etwas zu faul mich da mal ranzumachen. Momentan geht es so noch. Aber ich denke, dass ich im Winter dann einen Bastel Abend für das VPN machen werde.
<Mr> kennt sich jemand mit conky aus?
<_moep_> nein :P
<denniswisnia> Nö.
<koegs> ja
<koegs> !frag >Mr
<denniswisnia> Jaja.
<kubine> Mr: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<koegs> !conky >Mr
<kubine> Mr: Informationen zu Conky finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<Mr> ja danke den link hab ich schon, ich hab conky auch installiert, und das pogramm läuft auch, aber ich muss wohl eine Konfigurations datei im Homefolder erstellen. wie stell ich das an. im terminal ist derzeit diese meldung: ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$ (ich glaub die hat was damit zu tun.??
<koegs> gedit ~/.conkyrc
<koegs> alternativ empfehle ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mr> kubine: Danke für den Tip'
<Mr> Zunächst sollte eine (versteckte) Konfigurationsdatei .conkyrc im Homeverzeichnis des Benutzers erstellt werden.[2] Hierzu kann als Ausgangspunkt die System-weite Konfigurationsdatei /etc/conky/conky.conf kopiert werden.muss ich jetzt diesen text(/etc/conky/conky.conf) noch ins terminal eingeben? irgendwie funktionier das immer noch nicht so richtig.
<xharx_> ich kriege bei apt-get update ein      W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<xharx_> was bedeutet das?
<k1l> xharx_: abwarten oder auf die hauptserver stellen
<jokrebel> xharx_: Versuch einfach mal einen anderen Quellenserver (ggf. den Hauptserver)
<k1l> xharx_: da hat der deutsche mirror gerade ein paket verloren
<koegs> Mr: das heisst du sollst den inhalt von /etc/conky/conky.conf in die Datei ~/.conkyrc kopieren, um ein funktionierendes Beispiel einer conkyrc zu haben
<xharx_> kann ich auch einfach abwarten? der fehler ist schon zwei tage alt
<xharx_> was ist der hauptserver?
<k1l> Mr: das kannst du auch grafisch mit dem nautilus machen. da brauchst du kein terminal für
<k1l> xharx_: ja abwarten geht
<jokrebel> xharx_: Oder einfach in der Aktuallisierungsverwatung unten links bei Einstellungen. Da dann im Reiter "Software von Ubuntu" bei "Herunterladen von…"
<Mr> k1l: ach so ja cool. ich habs jetzt so hin bekommen, aber ich bin mir jetzt grade nich sicher ob ich einfach diese Datei löschen kann,( .conkyrc~) in dem homefolder unter den  versteckten daten sind die 2 Dateien (.conkyrc & .conkyrc~)?
<k1l> die mit ~ ist ne sicherungsdatei. die würde ich erstmal so da lassen
<Mr> k1l:  komischerweise hab ich jetzt jedesmal wenn ich ein terminal öffne diese dort stehen: ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Mr> wenn ich die sicherungsdatei anklick wird mir gesagt das keine anwendung dafür installiert ist.
<k1l> häng dich nicht an der conkyrc~ auf.
<Mr> wie bitte das hab ich nich verstanden
<Mr> also das jetzt jedesmal wen ich ein Terminal öffne diese meldung kommt is doch nicht richtig so oder? (ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$ )
<k1l> Mr: gedit legt dieses datei automatisch an, sodass bei einem systemabsturz deine änderungen nicht verloren gehen, wenn du noch nicht gespeichert hast.
<k1l> Mr: welche meldung? ich seh da nur deinen prompt
<koegs> Mr: das ist einfach dein prompt im terminal, die anzeige besteht aus "user@hostname:"
<k1l> (wenn er nicht in der bashrc was verändert hat)
<Mr> alles klar jetzt gehts wieder, aber muss mal eben neu starten. @ k11 & koegs'
<Mr> Also die Verwirrung liegt darin das dort doch nor malerweise: satt (ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$) (ovells@ovells-desktop:~$) angezeigt wird, oder täusch ich mich da?
<k1l> Mr: ja das kann man aber ändern. je nachdem was du da irgendwo geändert hast
<Mr> oh, wie kann ich den zu den grundeistellungen zurück?
<k1l> Mr: kommt drauf an was du geändert hast
<Mr> das liegt sehr wahrscheinlich daran wie ich diesen conky installiert habe
<k1l> nee, eigentlich nicht
<denniswisnia> conky gone wild.
<denniswisnia> AND CHANGE ALL THE PROMPTS!!!11
<denniswisnia> elf
<koegs> denniswisnia: is gut, tob dich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aus, danke
<denniswisnia> :(
<k1l> Mr: nopaste mal deine .bashrc aus deinem home
<k1l> !nopaste >Mr
<kubine> Mr: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Mr> ja das ist ne super Sache.
<Mr> Wie kann ich eigentlich die Uhrzeit so einstellen das mir Wochentag/Datum/St.Min.Sec. angezeigt werden. seit dem ich vorhin mein System neu aufgesetzt habe kann ich das nicht mehr einstellen. Ich verwende 12.04 Gnome classic'
<k1l> bei gnome-classic bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das überhaupot geht. klick mal auf die uhr mit rechter maus und dann bei einstellungen
<Mr> ja das hab ich schon gemacht, und da gehts nich
<Mr> ich hatt aber gestern abend noch das gleiche system drauf und da gings noch
<bullgard6> mc 3.4.8.1 >  Datei suchen. Was gibt man in das Textfeld "Inhalt:" ein? (Das ist nicht in 'man mc' beschrieben.)
<Mr> ich installier jetzt zusätzlich das gnome panel. mal schaun was das bringt
<k1l> Mr: der clsiic modus ist ein kastrierter modus, der das alte aussehen simulieren soll. da ist nicht viel mit einstellen
<Mr> k1l:  du meins das gnome panel bringt nicht? alos wieder runter damit, ich will nur die nötigsten sachen drauf haben, meine festplatte hat nähmlich nur 15GB. ?
<k1l> ach du bist der von den letzten tagen? (warum wechselst du denn die ganze zeit die nicks … )
<r3d3> moin, ich suche ein programm welches mir die cpu auslastung der einzelnen kerne unter unity auf dem desktop anzeigt. Kann mir jemand eins empfehlen?
<k1l> !conky > r3d3 
<kubine> r3d3: Informationen zu Conky finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<Mr> r3d3 ich warne dich!!
<r3d3> Mr, warum?
<k1l> Mr: warum? o_O
<koegs> r3d3: ignorier die warnung einfach, conky ist echt problemlos
<Mr> also ich hab jetzt immer diese ausgabe: ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<koegs> Mr: das hat 100%ig nix mit conky zu tun, da wird wohl oder übel ein Bedienerfehler passiert sein
<k1l> Mr: nochmal: das liegt daran, was du irgendwo rumgefummelt hast
<Mr> ich weiss zwar nich was das für vor oder nachteile hat bzw. kosequenzen aber ich hätte gerne die standart einstellungen wieder zurück
<Mr> aber wo soll ich den schon rum gefummel haben?
<k1l> Mr: da du ja nicht interessiert warst das problem aufzudröseln, was meckerst du dann jetzt da rum?
<Mr> ich hab das aufjednfall seit dem ich co0nky versucht hab zu installieren bzw die confi z7u ändern
<koegs> [11:06:40] <+k1l> Mr: nopaste mal deine .bashrc aus deinem home
<Mr> Also ich hab schon großes intresse daran das wieder rückgängig zu machen.
<k1l> und warum hast du denn jetzt gnome-classic . dachte du wolltest lxde benutzen
<Mr> ich weis aber einfach nich wie, ich hab ja schon gedacht das ich conky einfach mal wieder deinstall, aber daran solls ja nich liegen. also ich bin mit meinem latein am ende angelangt
<Mr> da kamm ich garnich mit klar, da haben mich manche Dinge total gestört.
<Mr> ich war wohl schon zu verwöhnt von 10.04 :)
<koegs> [11:43:04] <+koegs> [11:06:40] <+k1l> Mr: nopaste mal deine .bashrc aus deinem home 
<k1l> Mr: kommt die .bashrc noch?  oder bist du nur wieder am rumsabbeln?
<Mr> komischerweis läuft gnome classic sogar flüßiger als lubuntu, zumindest was flash angeht.
<Mr> ich versteh dich nich.
<Mr> also .bashrc im terminal eingeben?
<k1l> Mr: nein, die .bashrc nopasten
<k1l> !nopasten > Mr 
<k1l> !nopaste > Mr 
<kubine> Mr: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Mr> ja das hab ich verstanden mit der ubuntuusers ablage, aber welche text soll ich da rein fühgen?
<k1l> den text aus der datei ".bashrc"
<Mr> ok
<Mr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409207/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<r3d3> danke, conky funktioniert mit der config aus etc erstmal
<k1l> Mr: nopaste mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<Mr> ja na klar, warte einen momento
<Mr> k1l: lsb_release -a) Wo find ich die die is nich unter hime folder.
<k1l> nimm die /etc/lsb-release  datei
<MP_> hallo leute ich setze momentan auf einem meiner debian systeme mediawiki auf und habe soweit alles fertig eingestellt und wenn ich das wiki installieren möchte kommt eine seite auf welcher steht was geklappt hat und was nicht und kann mir einer sagen was diese warnmeldung hier soll?(ganz unten) bzw. fehlt noch was? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409212
<kubine> Title: mediawiki › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mr> die ist hier auch nicht zu finden.
<k1l> Mr: unter /etc/ nicht in deinem home
<k1l> MP_: frag doch besser den debian support
<MP_> ja eig. nutz ich ubuntu ich dachte das ist hier egal...
<MP_> was meinst du mti unter etc und nicht im home?
<k1l> MP_: das mit /etc war nicht an dich (siehe nick vorne). und bei debian problemen können dir die debian jungs besser helfen.
<Mr> also ich suche die datei die du mir nennst immer im (hiden home folder)
<MP_> achso :D
<MP_> welcher channel istn das?
<MP_> #debain-de?
<k1l> Mr: die ist nicht in deinem home! das ist ne vollständige pfadangabe
<k1l> MP_: z.b.
<MP_> danke erstmal
<tux33> #debian.de
<Mr> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. :/
<Mr> ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$ /etc/
<Mr> bash: /etc/: Ist ein Verzeichnis
<k1l> Mr: /etc/ ist der ordner in dem die datei ist. das ist ein anderer ordner als dein home ordner
<r3d3> noch eine frage: im gnome-terminal kommt wenn ich conky mit ner theme config starte: "sh: 1: sensors: not found" welchen sensor müsst ich installieren? 
<k1l> r3d3: lm_sensors sicher einrichten
<r3d3> k1l, danke
<k1l> !lm_sensors > r3d3 
<k1l> naja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mr> k1l:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409217/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mr> k1l:  das wolltest du doch nich wissen oder??
<k1l> Mr: ok, dann jetzt noch die /etc/hosts zeigen im nopaste
<k1l> und die /etc/hostname
<Mr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409222/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> achnee, ich seh das problem schon, du hast deine .bashrc abgeschnitten
<Mr> host name= ovells-System-Product-Name
<k1l> ohnee, dein hostname ist ovells-System-Product-Name
<k1l> den hast du beim installieren wohl so angegeben
<bullgard6> mc 3.4.8.1 >  Datei suchen. Was gibt man in das Textfeld "Inhalt:" ein? (Das ist nicht in 'man mc' beschrieben.)
<Mr> :) das is doch zum Mäuse melken.
<k1l> Mr: das hat aber mit conky nichts zu tun
<Mr> mein terminal war vorhin noch mit desktop.
<k1l> Mr: janee
<k1l> du hast doch neu installiert hast du eben gesagt
<Mr> hab ich auch, aber ich hab ja das Terminal schon wieder benutzt.
<Mr> und da war mein name mit desktop am ende.
<k1l> Mr: dann hast du zwischenzeitlich den rechnernamen geändert
<k1l> Mr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername#Terminal  da ist beschrieben wie du den ändern kannst. aber beachte die warnhinweise und die dort verlinktne wiki seiten
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mr> also könnte ich das jetzt auch wieder rückgängig machen?
<Mr> Also nenn ich mich jetzt am besten *hubert-desktop* dan is doch alles wieder beim alten.?
<k1l> Mr: denk an die rote hinweisbox. boote in die recovery damit du dein system nich zerfummelst
<k1l> dann kannst du das nennen wie du lustig bist, solltest  aber unter 15 zeichen bleiben, damit ggf. samba shares funktionieren
<Mr> Ja jetzt is alles wieder fresh.
<Mr> Also für alle zum mitschreiben. um den Rechnernamen zu ändern enfach im terminal (sudo gedit) & dan dateisystem/etc die hostname Textdatei öffnen und einen beliebigen namen rein schreiben,, hat wunderbar geklappt. 
<k1l> Mr: das ist bullshit
<k1l> man hält sich gefälligst an die anleitung im wiki. deine anleitung hat mehrere fehler, die probleme machen können
<Mr> oh was isn verkehrt?
<k1l> das fängt bei sudo gedit an, geht über die fehlende hosts datei und geht dann zum system, aus dem du dich aussperren kannst.
<k1l> !sudo > Mr 
<kubine> Mr: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> lesen und begreifen
<Mr> was muss ich den für den localhost angeben?
<k1l> Mr: steht alles in der wiki seite, die ich dir vorhin gegeben habe. du kannst jetzt mal dein "suchen im wiki" üben und diese seite suchen. dann kannst du dort nochmal die richtige anleitung nachlesen
<Mr> sehr hilfs bereit :)
<k1l> Mr: hier gibts hilfe zur selbsthilfe. wir können nicht jedem user immer alles vorkauen. du sollst lernen dir selbst zu helfen damit wir neuen anfängern helfen können.
<k1l> und mit deiner hau-ruck methode hast du dir bisher mehr probleme gemacht als lösungen. also bitte mal vorher informieren wie es richtig geht. und erst recht, wenn man dir schon alles raussucht du dich aber trotzdem nicht dran hälst. dann sinkt die motivation doch stark
<bullgard6> Mr:  "[13:00]	Mr	was muss ich den für den localhost angeben?" <--  In welcher Situation denn?
<Mr> also ich habe meinen Rechnernamen ausversehentlich geändert,
<Mr> um den wieder zu wechseln must man den localhost angeben.
<Mr> ansonsten passiert sowas :/ ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ sudo date newdatetimestring
<Mr> sudo: unable to resolve host ovells-desktop
<bullgard6> Mr: Wer sagt, daß Du den localhost angeben mußt?
<deem> Mr: ich glaube du solltest deine Gedanken ein wenig entwirren. localhost hat damit gar nix zu tun
<deem> Mr: zeig mal bitte deine "/etc/hostname" und "/etc/hosts" in einem nopaste
<deem> !nopaste > Mr 
<kubine> Mr: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<r3d3> hat jemand conky und eine funktionierende cpu temp config für mich?
<koegs> r3d3: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html hier gibt es gute beispiele, meist mit der conkyrc
<kubine> Title: Conky - Screenshots (at conky.sourceforge.net)
<r3d3> koegs, danke da war was bei :)
<Mr> ja mach ich einen Moment
<Mr> deem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409227/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mr> ja da sind schon die Unterschiede zu sehen.
<k1l> Mr: selber schuld, wenn man sich nicht an die anleitung hält. aber auf warnungen hast du ja nicht gehört
<deem> Mr: das is immernoch falsch
<Mr> ja ich weiss das da sich die Rechnernamen unterscheiden
<deem> und du weißt auch, dass das so inkonsistent ist und zu problemen führen kann?
<k1l> Mr: geh nach der anleitung vor. alles andere ist rumgefummel und machst du dann bitte allein aber nicht hier
<chk> hi
<chk> ich habe so wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chk> eingstellt, dass ubuntu sowohl die sicherheitsupdate sowie auch die normalen update automatich durchführen soll
<chk> nur er macht bis jetzt keine autom. updates
<chk> weiß jemand wie lange man da warten muss bis die angestoßen werden?
<chk> in der aktualisierungsverwaltung werden über 300 updates angezeigt
<bullgard6> chk: Ubuntu 12.04?
<chk> ja
<bullgard6> Vielleicht läßt er sich da noch ein-zwei Tage Zeit. Ich würde noch 1-2 Tage  für normal halten. 
<beaver74_> chk, ich würde das erste Update händisch anstoßen
<bullgard6> chk: Der Rat von beaver_74 ist gut!
<bullgard6> s/beaver_74/beaver74_/
<dadrc> Mein Firefox (aktuell 13, war aber auch schon vorher so) weigert sich, lokale Domainnamen aufzulösen: Firefox can't find the server at mail.<domäne>.local. Mit ping, nslookup und ssh geht das problemlos. Hat Firefox da was eigenes für?
<beaver74_> chk, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> dadrc: wie sieht denn deine /etc/nsswitch.conf aus?
<SunTsu> dadrc: und wie Deine 7etc/resolv.confß
<dadrc> SunTsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054133/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054135/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Aber wie gesagt, mit ping und so geht das problemlos
<SunTsu> dadrc: Und Du hast einen lokalen DNS-Server laufenß
<dadrc> Für die Domäne? Ja. 
<chk> beaver74_, thx
<SunTsu> dadrc: konkreter. Lokal auf Deinem Rechner?
<chk> da hatte ich die anleitung her...
<dadrc> SunTsu, die Domäne hat einen, aber der lokale dnsmasq hier auf dem Laptop hat das auch
<dadrc> SunTsu, nslookup sieht dann so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054138/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<SunTsu> dadrc: Wie sieht denn /etc/hosts ausß
<dadrc> SunTsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054141/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Hab ich nichts dran verändert
<SunTsu> dadrc: sieht ansich alles gut aus, mir fällt da nichts auf. Hast Du eventuell einen Proxy aktiv?
<dadrc> SunTsu, nein
<dadrc> SunTsu, wenn ich über die IP gehe, kriegt Firefox das auch problemlos hin, das Problem scheint wirklich bei der Namensauflösung von Firefox zu liegen
<SunTsu> dadrc: Trag doch mal spaßeshalber den hostname in /etc/hosts ein und schau was FF dann sagt
<SunTsu> dadrc: naja, ein Proxy würde die Namensauflösung übernehmen, dann wäre das Problem mit den lokalen Domains dort verortet
<dadrc> SunTsu, mit 'nem Eintrag in der /etc/hosts geht es
<dadrc> Ich versteh's nicht.
<SunTsu> dadrc: naja, dann liegt es an dem zwischen hosts und dns in der nsswitch.conf. Nimm das doch mal testweise raus, mdns, oder so
<dadrc> SunTsu, das ist doch schon mal ein Ansatz. Danke :)
<Mr> Hey is das jetzt ein gutes Zeichen das ich nach meinem Neustart wieder hier bin? also war die Änderung des Rechnernamen erfolgreich?
<beaver74_> Mr, das hat nichts mit dem Hostnamen zu tun, dass du hier bist.. das könnte alles falsch eingestellt sein, und du könntest hier trotzdem joinen
<bullgard6> Mr: Wenn Du eingibst in ein Terminal "hostname", was ist die Antwort?
<Mr> ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ hostname
<Mr> ovells-desktop
<Mr> ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ 
<Mr> nice ***
<dadrc> SunTsu, hab jetzt das [NOTFOUND=return] aus der nsswitch.conf entfernt und es funktioniert. 
<Mr> beaver74_: Ich habe diesen Befehl benutzt. gksudo gedit /etc/hostname /etc/hosts
<beaver74_> Mr, sende doch nochmal die beiden Dateien..
<Mr> du meinst hosts & hostname?
<beaver74_> ja
<Mr> hostname = ovells-desktop
<Mr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409232/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Mr, sieht soweit gut aus
<Mr> Das hört sich doch gut an'
<Mr> danke für den check'
<beaver74> kein Problem
<denniswisnia> Hat schon mal jemand einen NTP Server betrieben? Erreiche den nicht von außen... 
<denniswisnia> Firewall ist offen
<SunTsu> dadrc: komisch, ich hab das auch drin, und bei mir tut alles - aber wenn es nun läuft, umso besser
<Mr> ich habe mal eine Frage ich verwende gnome-classic und habe noch zusätzlich das gnome.panel installiert macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied aus?
<deem> Mr: schau es dir doch an.
<deem> nur du kannst entscheiden, welches dir besser gefällt. verschiedene sind beide durchaus
<deem> -e
<Mr> also ich muss sagen das die Funktionalität genau glich bleiben ist,,
<Mr> oder ich mach hier irgendwas falsch
<bullgard6> Mr: Zumindest in Ubuntu 11.10 waren beide Funktionalitäten noch sehr ähnlich. Das ist auch beabsichtigt. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle da nicht in die Tiefe gehen im Moment. Denn das entwickelt sich stark im Moment. Sindern eher auf Anwendungen konzentrieren und aufLinux- Grundlagen. 
<bullgard6> s/Sindern/Sondern/
<Mr> ach so ok
<bullgard6> mc 3.4.8.1 >  Datei suchen. Was gibt man in das Textfeld "Inhalt:" ein? (Das ist nicht in 'man mc' beschrieben.)
<k1l_> bullgard6: wenn das uu-wiki auch nichts hat frag doch mal die mc jungs direkt
<bullgard6> k1l_: Wo sind die mc-JUngs zu finden?
<k1l_> bullgard6: auf die schnelle finde ich nur ne jabber adresse: mc-dev (at) conference.jabber.org
<bullgard6> k1l_: Ich geh der mal nach. --  Danke!
<caillean> mit welchem befehl upgrade ich lucid auf 12.04? die sources list zu ändern ist ja nicht so schick 
<bullgard6> caillean: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> bullgard6, im Textfeld 'Inhalt' kann nach dem Inhalt in einer Datei gesucht werden.. dazu z.B. in den Ordner, welcher durchsucht werden soll, in 'Dateiname' ein * und den Suchbegriff in 'Inhalt' ..
<come> usually i can click on the time in the panel, and can choose the settings, but since i'v used (gnome classic) it dosent work like this. the clock should show me the day of the week, date, hours,min. and seconds.
<come> how can i manage this?
<koegs> !german > come 
<kubine> come: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<chouji_> Hi Leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^_^ mein DVD-Laufwerk (sr0) lässt sich nach dem entnehmen einer CD nicht mehr öffenen es kommen immer Fehlermeldungen
<r3d3> chouji_, haste umount benutzt um die cd auszuhängen aus dem dateisystem?
<bullgard6> beaver74: Das hat geklappt! "in 'Dateiname' ein *" ist obligatorisch? Da hatte ich bisher verschiedene andere Einträge und deshalb nie eine Ausgabe erhalten.
<beaver74> bullgard6, nuja, wenn du im Ordner alle Dateien durchsuchen möchtest, ja .. ansonsten kann man da wohl noch differenzierter vorgehen indem man einen Dateinamen angibt
<Fussel> tach
<come> koegs: I'm sorry,  Ich möchte die Uhrzeit auf dem panel so einrichten das mir der Wochentag/ das Datum und die Uhrzeit angezeigt wird. ich verwende (Gnome-[12.04] classic). Hat  jemand von euch eine Idee? Wie ich das einstellen kann? 
<bullgard6> beaver74: Von dieser Erkenntnis aus kann ich ja nun weiter recherchieren. --  Vielen Dank!
<chouji_> ich habe im Menü "auswerfen" benutzt und mit den Befehl "eject sr0" kommt die Fehlermeldung I/O Gerät Treiber fehlerhaft oder so ähnlich
<r3d3> was ist denn die Super-Taste?
<come> windows taste
<r3d3> thx
<bullgard6> r3d3: Die Windows-Taste.
<come> mit der Flage drauf neben Alt
<tessarakt> moin
<tessarakt> benutzt hier jemand seine Nvidia-Karte mit nouveau?
<r3d3> chouji_, ließt sich nich gut, ka klingt nach hardware problem
<tessarakt> funktioniert das soweit? insbesondere RandR, TV-Out und so?
<chouji_> als ich noch Windows hatte ging das DVD Laufwerk einwandfrei
<chouji_> scheint ein Bug in Linux zusein oder gibt es Laufwerk Treiber? 
<bullgard6> chouji_: Kommt derselbe Fehleer wiederholt, nachdem Du den Rechner ausgeschaltet und neu gestartet hast?
<bullgard6> chouji_:Natürlich gibt es Laufwerk-Treiber.
<chouji_> ich benutze Ubuntu 12.4
<chouji_> wenn ich den rechner neustarte reagiert das Laufwerk normal nur nicht wenn eine CD/DVD aus dem Laufwerk entnommen habe
<chouji_> *ich
<agentsoul> Hallo seit kurzem kann ich meine micro SD-Karte nur noch als root beschreiben. Das ist aber nur auf einem Rechner der Fall aus den anderen kann nach wie vor jeder user lesen und schreiben.
<chouji_> ich schreibe mal die beiden Fehlermeldungen auf mom
<agentsoul> FAT32 Ubuntu 1204
<TheInfinity> agentsoul: zu viel mit fstab rumgespielt?
<chouji_> 1. Fehlermeldung: bei Laufwerkverwaltung: Fehler beim Auswurf des Mediums, Details No media in drive  
<agentsoul> nein nichts an fstab geändert
<chouji_> 2. Fehlermeldung mit den Befehl eject sr0: eject: Kann nicht auswerfen! Letzter Fehler: Unpassender IOCTL (I/O-Control) für das Gerät
<bullgard6> chouji_: Wenn Du eine CD bzw. DVD aus dem Laufwerk entnommen hast, dann ist die Meldung: "bei Laufwerkverwaltung: Fehler beim Auswurf des Mediums, Details No media in drive " normal.
<bullgard6> chouji_: Die 2. Fehlermeldung ist ernsthafter Natur. Vielleicht kannst Du dieselbe Fehlermeldung für Deinen Computertyp ergooglen. --  Ich muß jetzt weg zum Konzert. 
<dakira> TheInfinity: moin. bin der mitbewohner von agentsoul. in der fstab taucht das als wechselmedium natuerlich nicht auf. in der mtab sehen die entspr. parameter alle korrekt aus (rw gesetzt). leider ist die vfat partition trotzdem schreigeschutzt
<dakira> TheInfinity: der Zugriff scheint nur in nautilus gesperrt zu sein. aus dem terminal heraus geht es
<dakira> TheInfinity: auf anderen Rechnern besteht auch kein problem. Alle Rechner sind vanilla Ubuntu 12.04. nur einer hat mit nautilus probleme auf die karte zuzugreifen
<chouji_> kenn sich  einer mit der 2. Fehlermeldung  aus
<r3d3> chouji_, zum lesen http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linuxdrive2ger/x15678.html und input outpu error I/O is immer schlecht, da geht gründlich was schief
<kubine> Title: Die ioctl-Methode (at www.oreilly.de)
<dakira> gibt es eine Liste in der gespeichert wird welche externen laufwerke  angeschlossen worden sind (in der vergangenheit)? /etc/mtab sind ja nur die aktuell gemounteten laufwerke..
<k1l_> dakira: vlt legt ja udev sowas an
<chouji_> das heißt es gibt keine Lösung?
<r3d3> chouji_, funktioniert das denn mit live cd's die du komplett im ram laden kannst das laufwerk?
<r3d3> chouji_, also cd komplett im ram laden und dann laufwerk benutzen
<r3d3> chouji_, wenn da auch fehler kommen is vielleicht das laufwerk platt
<chouji_> r3d3: ich bin ein völliger Anfänger wie mach das mit der Live CD zum test?
<r3d3> chouji_, slitaz cd kann komplett im ram laden so das du das laufwerk andersweitig benutzen kannst, ka sonst müsst ma einer der Profis nen tip geben
<ppq> cd brennen, cd booten. :)
<dakira> k1l_: es aergert mich ja immer tierisch, wenn ich im nachhinein nicht mehr rausfinden kann, woher ein problem kam. Nautilus sperrt Dateisysteme mit Fehlern für den Schreibzugriff (auch wenn sie rw gemountet sind). Die fat-partition einer SD-Card, die nautilus nicht beschreiben wollte war aber sauber. eine ext2-partition auf der gleichen karte allerdings nicht. ein e2fsck und einen neustart spaeter geht nun der zugriff auf die fat-partition
<dakira> wieder. Nun weiss man nicht: lag es daran, dass nautilus alle partition auf einem externen geraet fuer den schreibzugriff sperrt, wenn eine probleme hat. oder hat allein der neustart das problem behoben. argh.
<ppq> chouji_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Desktop-CD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<r3d3> ppq, ach ich hatte doch probleme mit enemy territory, habs zum laufen gebracht und ubuntuseres hab ich darauf ändern lassen.
<ppq> r3d3: das ist gut, woran lag es denn?
<chouji_> die Live CD'S funktionieren
<r3d3> ppq, also sound kam erst mit playdeb nachdem ich noch die ia32libs installiert hatte
<chouji_> so hab ich auch Ubuntu installiert
<chouji_> ich hab mal das zweite DVD-Laufwerk probiert da gibt es keine Probleme
<keule> Hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> keule: Namd. Einfach schnell losfragen bevor alle vor der Glotze hängen.
<keule> Ich denke ich komme nach dem Spiel wieder. Mein Problem lässt sich sicher nicht ganz so schnell beheben da ich ein Neuling bei Linux bin. 
<keule> Habe gar nicht auf die Zeit geachtet ;)  Schlaaand. 
<keule> bb
<u70g> Hallo! Was macht Knoppix anders als Ubuntu 12.04? Das eine kommt mit der Auflösung des Akoya E1230 klar, das andere nicht. Stöpselt man aber vor dem Start einen Monitor an den VGA-Port, wird das Display des Netbooks sogar mit 1280x1024 angefahren, was der nativen Auflösung des angestöpselten Monitors entspricht.
<apollo13> u70g: die machen ewig viel anders
<u70g> Danke appollo13
<apollo13> und nein, genauer gehts leider nicht, aber sobald andere kernel/xserver etc versionen im spiel sind kann man nicht mehr viel sagen
<sysdef> meister knopper hat seine HW erkennung selber zusammen gehackt. das hat mit garnichts anderem was zu tun
<u70g> Na ja, bin ja selber Schuld. Was kauf ich meiner Mutter auch so ein Teil (*lach*). Aber im Ernst, als Surf-PC-Essatz tut das Ding recht gut. wenn man eine Maus, Tastatur und einen Bildschrim anchließt. Also WLAN z.B. ging ohne Ärger. 
<daswort> jokrebel: 
<daswort> huch
<leszek> hi
<amazing> ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install unity unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-shell
<amazing> [sudo] password for ovells: 
<amazing> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<amazing> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<amazing> ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ 
<amazing> Ist es nicht möglich diese Pakete nach zu installieren?
<lphooge> Hört sich danach an als ob du grade schon in einer anderen Konsole etwas installierst
<leszek> amazing da läuft synaptic oder das software center und sperrt apt-get
<amazing> ne da läuft nix im Hintergrund.
<beaver74> amazing, schau mal was lsof sagt - da dürfte das Verzeichnis aufgelistet sein
<leszek> evtl dpkg oder apt-get die amok laufen im hintergrund
<amazing> ich versteh nur bahnhof.
<amazing> da sind so viel Daten, da komm ich nich mit klar:
<beaver74> amazing, lsof | grep dpkg
<bekks> oder synaptic oder apt statt dpkg
<beaver74> jo, danke
<jokrebel> …und bitte das nächste mal einen NoPaste-Service nutzen, danke.
<jokrebel> !pasten > amazing
<kubine> amazing: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<amazing> jokrebel: na klar kein ding für den king
<amazing> also das is der befehl? V
<amazing> lsof | grep dpkg
<amazing> den pack ich eben in ein link
<amazing> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409237/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> amazing, das wären zwei Befehle. grep filtert die Ausgabe von lsof nach 'dpkg', in dem Fall
<amazing> ja ich muss noch sehr vie lernen.
<amazing> also 'grep dpkg' alleine gibt bei mir nicht 's aus.
<beaver74> amazing, filter noch nach den Suchbegriffen die bekks nannte .. wirklich durchblicken tu ich durch lsof leider auch nicht
<beaver74> amazing, nicht schön.. im Notfall starte den Rechner neu und führe apt-get nochmal aus
<leszek> ps aux | grep dpkg ausführen
<leszek> dann den prozess killen
<leszek> ist doch nicht so schwer
<amazing> also jeweils - 'lsof | grep synaptic'       &      ' lsof | grep apt' 
<beaver74> amazing, setze mal leszek Befehl ab.. dürfte sinnvoller sein
<amazing> also hier hab ich noch mal alle zusammen
<amazing> zumindest jeden von den befehlen die ich verstanden habe,,
<amazing> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409242/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> sudo kill -9 1703 2028 eingeben amazing
<leszek> danach sollte apt-get install wieder klappen
<beaver74> 2028 auch?
<leszek> ja das eine hängt vom anderen ab, egal beide killen und gut ists
<beaver74> ok
<amazing> ok jetzt versuch ich mal die programe zu installieren
<amazing> ne hat nich geklappt
<amazing> ich schick das nochmal mit dem link
<amazing> das hat igendwas mit dropbox zu tun??
<r3d3> sieht so aus
<amazing> ach ich weiß auch wieso das so ist
<amazing> ich hatte vorhin angefangen dropbox zu installieren und die installation war wohl noch nicht abgeschlossen
<amazing> ich musste meinen rechner leider per reset neu starten.
<amazing> na toll jetzt hängt der bei fest, der proces geht nicht weiter
<amazing> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409247/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<amazing> bei 99%
<guntbert> amazing: in 2 channels gleichzeitig um Hilfe fragen gilt als unfair - du solltest dich auf den laufenden Vorgang konzentrieren
<amazing> ja mach ich
<amazing> ich bin ja hier
<r3d3> amazing, wo haste denn nautilus-dropbox her?
<amazing> ich hab jetzt des Terminal einfach geschlossen und versuch jetzt dropbox erstmal korrekt über das softwarecenter zu installieren
<amazing> aus den officilen ubuntu quellen
<beaver74> amazing, tut mir leid.. *ich* kann da nicht weiter helfen.. du solltest dir diesen Artikel später mal durchlesen, das System einfach mit Reset neu starten ist keine gute Idee - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<amazing> ja ok kein problem
<amazing> danke dir
<beaver74> kein Problem
<jojo4> hi
<jojo4> ich möchte mittels "ps -e" den prozess ermitteln der für das abspielen der flash videos verantwortlich ist
<jojo4> ich möchte diesen nämlich in caffein eintragen, da ansonsten der bildschirm immer abdunkelt wenn ich flash videos schaue
<jojo4> (die option von caffein für flash videos scheint nicht zu funktionieren)=
<jojo4> ich kann jedoch in der ausgabe von ps -e keinen prozess ausfindig machen, kenne mich dafür wohl zu wenig aus
<amazing> hallo leute ich brauch einen befehl der alle aktivitäten im Ubuntu software center von sofort unerbindet.
<amazing> aslo alle vorgänge killt
<dreamon> jojo4, Such mal mit mit "ps aux | grep flash"
<amazing> ovells    1764  0.0  0.1   5864   816 pts/2    S+   23:16   0:00 grep --color=auto flash
<amazing> das is die ausgabe
<dreamon> amazing, Hmm.. dann läuft auch kein Process mit dem Namen
<amazing> wie meinst du das, mit welchem namen?
<jojo4> dreamon: ich erhalte folgende ausgabe
<jojo4> jo       12019 24.7  4.9 508184 200656 ?       Sl   23:06   2:28 /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so -greomni /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja 11778 true plugin
<jojo4> jo       12444  0.0  0.0   5864   840 pts/0    S+   23:16   0:00 grep --color=auto flash
<jojo4> weiß nur nicht welchen befehl ich nun in caffein eintragen muss
<dreamon> amazing, Sry war für jojo4
<dreamon> jojo4, Da ist er ja
<dreamon> amazing, was heißt unterbindet? du willst keine Updates mehr bekommen?
<amazing> also sobald ich ins ubuntusoftwarecenter geh hängt sich mein pc auf, unter anwendugen sieht man das dort versucht wird ein Vorgang abzubrechen dieser Vorgang nennt sich - 'suchen*
<jojo4> dreamon: reicht es wenn ich lediglich "flash" bei caffein eintrage?
<amazing> dan kann ich nix mehr machen ich musste den rechna jetzt sschon 5 mal reseten.
<dreamon> caffein ist doch ein player?
<dreamon> amazing, Was ist genau dein Problem?
<jojo4> als ich nämlich im terminal "flash" eingegeben habe, erhielt ich die ausgabe "No command 'flash' found, did you mean: ...."
<jojo4> dreamon: nein, du meinst Kaffein (mit "K)
<amazing> wenn ich versuch ein program von außen zu installieren gehts es auch nicht da n wird ein umweg gesucht, und die installation startet doch hängt dan auch bein 99%
<jojo4> caffein unterdrückt den energiesparmodus von ubuntu wenn ein prozess läuft den man auswählt
<amazing> also im terminal
<jojo4> dazu muss ich den name des prozesses kennen
<dreamon> amazing, hast mal mit "sudo apt-get upgrade" versucht.. könntest ausgabe nopasten
<amazing> von was
<amazing> einfach so roh
<amazing> sudo apt-get update?
<dreamon> jojo4, caffein kenn ich nicht.. sry
<amazing> ich glaube bei dem proces handelt es sich um den download bzw die installation von dropbox
<dreamon> amazing, Ne.. "sudo apt-get upgrade" und danach "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<amazing> ok
<amazing> mach ich
<dreamon> amazing, wenns beim Installieren fehler gibt sieht mans an der ausgabe
<amazing> aufjeden fall sind hier massive fehler am gange
<dreamon> die kannst ja mal nopasten
<amazing> ja gute idee
<dreamon> jojo4, Was passiert bei dir.. ? Ich bezug auf Energiesparmodus.?
<amazing> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409252/
<kubine> Title: #ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<amazing> da versuchen sich 2 instanzen gegenseitig auszuhebeln,,
<dreamon> amazing, Nunja.. da läuft im Hintergrund noch ein Updateprocess der das blockiert. Den mußt zuerst beenden!
<amazing> kommt mir zumindest so vor,
<jojo4> dreamon: der energieparmodus ("helligkeit u sperren") schaltet den bildschirm nach 10 min ab, das ist auch gut so, aber er soll das nicht dann tun wenn ein flash video läuft
<jojo4> dreamon: wenn ich den name des prozesses kenne kann ich diesen bei caffein eintragen und caffein unterdrückt den energiesparmodus immer wenn ein flash video läuft
<amazing> wie kann ich den den quiten wen  ich nich ins softwarecenter rein komme ohne das sich der rechna aufhängt
<dreamon> amazing, Ist das Fenster vom Softwarecenter noch offen?
<amazing> gibt es nicht irgendeinen befehl um das ubuntusoftwarecenter einfach zu stopen und die laufenden processse dadrin zu stopen.
<dreamon> jojo4, Ich weiß nicht ob das was bringen würde.. sobald der Firefox bei mir offen, ist läuft auch das flashplugin im hintergrund(so isses zumindest bei mir)
<amazing> nein ich muss jedesman reset drücken wenn ich da rein geh
<dreamon> amazing, Ist das Fenster vom Softwarecenter nicht mehr offen? der Inhalt ist egal
<amazing> nein es ist nicht mehr offen
<amazing> weil ich den rechner ja abstürtzen lassen hab
<amazing> mit reset
<jojo4> dreamon: hm...das wäre natürlich blöd, aber versuchen könnte ichs, ich habs übrigens gerade ausprobiert, wenn ich als prozessname "flash" eintrage funktioniert es nicht, vielleicht heißt der prozess anders, aber wie finde ich das heraus?
<dreamon> amazing, ps aux | grep software    -> Hier kommt dann ein process mit softwarecenter
<amazing> ok danke
<amazing> ovells    1920  0.0  0.1   5864   816 pts/2    S+   23:31   0:00 grep --color=auto software
<amazing> swas sagt das aus?
<amazing> das da nichts vor sich geht?
<dreamon> jojo4, Hast du doch vorhin geschrieben.. /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container   Zumindest wars bei mir immer dieser, der Probleme gemacht hat ;)
<dreamon> amazing, Ja das sagt das kein prozess mit dem namen software läuft.. also auch kein Softwarecenter.. Vielleicht startest mal neu.. und rufst dann die Befehle auf. Ohne das Softwarecenter zu starten
<jojo4> dreamon: ok ich versuchs, was für probleme hat er bei dir gemacht?
<amazing> ich hab den befehl jetzt mal mit der anwendung dropbox gemacht, wo ich davon ausgehe das die darin schlummer und ihr unwsen treibt.
<amazing> root      1685  0.0  0.1   2216   532 pts/0    SN+  23:13   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/nautilus-dropbox.postinst configure 
<amazing> root      1686 71.4  4.8  34180 24552 pts/0    RN+  23:13  14:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/dropbox update
<amazing> ovells    1923  0.0  0.1   5864   816 pts/2    S+   23:33   0:00 grep --color=auto dropbox
<amazing> also könnte ich jetzt teohretisch etwas über das terminal installieren ohne das mir das softwarecenter im wegsteht? oder, versteh ich das richtig?
<dreamon> jojo4, Bei mir hat der flash zuviel Rechenleistung gestohlen.. aber das Problem ist nun weg
<jojo4> dreamon: schade, wenn ich "/usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container" eintrage funktioniert auch nichts
<amazing> wenn ich etwas über das terminal installieren will geht das nicht,, da wie folgt:
<amazing> ovells@ovells-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install dropbox
<amazing> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<amazing> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<dreamon> jojo4, Hast das schon mal angeschaut -> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/dem-bildschirmschoner-eine-auszeit-gonnen/
<kubine> Title: Dem Bildschirmschoner eine Auszeit gönnen | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<jojo4> das lese ich gerade, danke
<dreamon> amazing, Du kannst nichts mehr installieren.. der Prozess ich gesperrt.. weil du erst den alten Prozess schliessen mußt.
<dreamon> Solange du das nicht machst.. kannst du nichts mehr installieren.. updaten oder sonst. was.
<dreamon> Starte kiste neu und führe dei Befehle von vorhin aus
<dreamon> jojo4, für Flash gibts extra einen Haken zu setzen.. siehst du den?
<amazing> welche befehle sind gemeint :P sorry für meine unwissenheit
<amazing> . "sudo apt-get upgrade" und danach "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?? dieẞẞ
<jojo4> dreamon: ja, aber der bringt nicht, ich weiß auch nicht warum, an sich funktionier caffein, andere prozesse wie "skype" sind kein problem, aber der haken bewirkt nichts,
<dreamon> amazing, Kiste neu starten!! sudo apt-get update  danach sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dreamon> Dann das hier -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090393
<kubine> Title: HOWTO: Disable screen saver while Flash is running - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<amazing> claro+ thx bis gleich amigos
<amazing> Hola amigo, como estas?
<amazing> ALSO ich bin wieder da.
<dreamon> schön
<amazing> nuja is immer noch das gleiche problem,,
<amazing> synaptic will auch nicht helfen
<dreamon> Gleiche Fehlermeldung?
<dreamon> Hast du nur die Befehle eingeben?
<amazing> ja ?
<dreamon> ja oder nein 
<amazing> ja, ich hab nur die Befehle eingegeben.
<amazing> vorhin kamm eine meldung ich muss das manuel beheben
<amazing> ausgabe
<amazing> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dreamon> Dann kam ja doch eine Andere MELDUNG
<keule> abend
<dreamon> amazing, dann mach das mal was du da geschrieben hast.
<amazing> die kam vorhin auch schon
<amazing> die funktioniert nicht
<jojo4> kubine: leider funktioniert die dort beschriebene anleitung ncht
<amazing> dpkg: Fehler: dpkg-Status-Datenbank ist von einem anderen Prozess gesperrt
<jojo4> der bildschirm dunkelt trotzdem ab
<amazing> dreamon: Das is schon ne Zwick-Mühle :P
<keule> Habe ich hier einen Geek in sachen Android/Linux/flashen?  Ich komme von Windows und versuche gerade all meine Akionen mit Linux durchzuführen.  Das Flashen meines Droiden in Verbindung mit gewissen Regeln der USB-Ports fällt mir jedoch super schwer. Vielleicht brauche ich auch nur einen "Denkanstoß"
<dreamon> amazing, http://www.klamm.de/forum/f69/geloest-adept-spinnt-20481.html -> schau mal ob du damit weiter kommst
<dreamon> keule, Hier bekommst nur Ubuntu Support
<amazing> ich versuchs noch mal auf eigene Faust, dreamon wenn wir uns nicht mehr von einander *lesen* : Danke für deine hilfe' und vergiss nicht du bist einer von den Guten; vergiss es nich mein Junge. adios amigos 
<dreamon> amazing, meine Jungen Jahre sind schon vorbei.
<amazing> jejej hanuat!!
<amazing> halt trotzdem die Ohren steif.
<dreamon> amazing, mit -> sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock -> sollte er den Process anzeigen
<dreamon> teste das mal.
<amazing> ok das versuch ich noch eben schnell
<amazing> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ovells/.gvfs
<amazing>       Output information may be incomplete.
<amazing> dpkg      1746       root    3uW     REG        8,1        0     149260 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<keule> Das hinzufügen von Regeln fällt doch in den Bereich Ubuntu, oder nicht?
<dreamon> amazing, dann mach mal "sudo kill -9 1746" 
<dreamon> amazing, dann nochmal -> sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock -> jetzt sollte der Process nicht mehr da sein
<amazing> kill: No such process
<dreamon> amazing, schön
<amazing> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ovells/.gvfs
<amazing>       Output information may be incomplete.
<dreamon> amazing, Jetzt noch -> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<amazing> ok er installiert hat ervorhin auch
<amazing> dan is er bei 99% stehen geblieben
<dreamon> naja.. dann lass mal laufen.. obs wieder dort hängt
<amazing> hofftlich beißt er die zähne zusammen und zieht es durch bis zum schluss
<amazing> hier hängt er
<amazing> Downloading Dropbox... 99% to share and store your files online.
<dreamon> amazing, Ok, dann hilft dir das hier -> http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=62952
<r3d3> also so % balken müssen nich immer die richtigen werte angeben
<kubine> Title: Download stuck at 99% « Dropbox Forums (at forums.dropbox.com)
<dreamon> Scheint einen Bug zu geben.. das DropBox muß vorher runter.
<dreamon> amazing, Process nochmal killen. Dann würde ich das ausführen was dort als antwort geschrieben wird.
<amazing> wie kann ich noch mal den process killn?
<dreamon> amazing, sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock -> sollte er den Process anzeigen 
<dreamon> amazing, Die ID rauslesen.. und mit sudo kill -9 ID
<dreamon> amazing, das hatten wir oben schon
<amazing> um den prossec zu lesen in einem anderen termienl ?
<amazing> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ovells/.gvfs
<amazing>       Output information may be incomplete.
<amazing> dpkg      2003       root    3rW     REG        8,1        0     149260 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dreamon> du kannst den laufenden Process auch abbrechen mit STRG+C und dann den fehlt machen.. um zu sehen ob der noch gesperrt ist
<r3d3> amazing du kannst so viele terminals aufmachen bis dein rechner hängt^
<dreamon> amazing, genau den killst  mit "sudo kill -0 2003"
<dreamon> ups
<dreamon> amazing, Falsch muß sudo kill -9 2003 
<amazing> bash: kill: (2003) - Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<dreamon> amazing, "sudo kill -9 2003" 
<amazing> ok hab ich
<amazing> nun
<amazing> bash: kill: (2003) - Kein passender Prozess gefunden
<dreamon> sudo dpkg -r -a
<dreamon> sudo dpkg -P -a
<amazing> ok
<amazing> ok :)
<dreamon> sudo apt-get clean
<dreamon> sudo apt-get update
<dreamon> sudo apt-get --purge remove nautilus-dropbox
<dreamon> sudo apt-get --purge remove dropbox
<dreamon> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<dreamon> Dann sollte "nach dem HowTo" erledigt sein.
<amazing> Spitze!! ich schätze jetzt hats geklappt.
<amazing> aslo versuch ich nun mal ganz gemütlich das ubuntusoftware center aufzurufen, ohne das sich mein pc nen wolf dreht
<dreamon> Wenn du dropbox trotzdem brauchst.. http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=62952 -> das was ganz am ende steht machen..
<kubine> Title: Download stuck at 99% « Dropbox Forums (at forums.dropbox.com)
<dreamon> Ich nehm kein Dropbox.. daher kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen. 
<dreamon> So bin dann pennen.N8
<amazing> ja super nice
<amazing> danke dir dreamon
<dreamon> amazing, Gern
<amazing> sweet dreams
<amazing> jejej
<Goodbyte> Hallo, kann mir kurz jemand helfen, in einem VirtualBox auf Ubuntu-Host mit CentOS-Guest das NAT-Networking zum laufen zu bekommen? Ich kann aus dem Guest 127.0.2.2 anpingen, aber sobald es raus gehen soll, geht nichts mehr...
<bekks> Das ist bestenfalls ein vbox Problem und kein Ubuntuproblem.
<bekks> Frag bitte auf Englisch in #vbox nochmal.
<Goodbyte> Alles klar... vielen Dank
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-23
<Z3rogate_> Hallo liebe leute, ich habe gerade ein problem mit einer rkhunter meldung. rkhunter meldet das "lsattr" fehlt. Ich finde es auch im gesamten system nicht. Pakete die ich installiert habe 
<Z3rogate_> util-linux libcomerr2 uuid-runtime e2fslibs libuuid1
<Z3rogate_> hat jemand eine idee ?
<gucko> Hallo meine Freunde. Ich lerne Deutsch aber ich habe ein Problem. Was passt zusammen: Ich möchte ein Film oder Ich möchte einen Film? Tut mir leid. :)
<sdx23> gucko: Letzteres. Aber bitte benutze doch #ubuntu-de-offtopic anstatt diesen Kanal hier. Hier ist nur für Support-Fragen gedacht.
<gucko> Ah ok tut mir leid.
<gucko> Und danke!
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] Ich habe einen Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN. Wie kann ich ermitteln, welchen Treiber er verwendet?  '~$ fuser /lib/modules/3.2.0-25-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwl4965.ko' erzeugt keine Ausgabe. 
<catweazle> bullgard6: lsmod zeigt dir alle geladenen Module
<bekks> Module werden einmalig geladen und sind danach im Dateisystem nicht mehr im Zugriff.
<bullgard6> catweazle: Ach ja. Hatte ich gerade vergessen. --  Danke!
<r3d3> +0sandalE0+
<r3d3> uops
<Wedelviech_> sieht nach passwort aus
<r3d3> ja bin schon bei passwd, mist :(
<ppq> r3d3: /msg nickserv set passwort hierdeinneuespasswort
<r3d3> ne war vom pc das pw
<ppq> achso
<r3d3> das is echt nervig wenn ich synaptic starte und pw abfrage kommt muss man da nochmal extra reinklicken sonst schreibt der wenn man pech hat woanders
<jochen_> Ich habe häufig das lästige Problem, dass beim Booten meines xubuntu die alte Sitzung wieder hergestellt wird. Häufig fehlt dann auch die Fensterleiste. Löschen des Ordners ".cache" löst das Problem. Wie kann ich das Hochfahren der alten Sitzung dauerhaft verhindern
<jochen_> ?
<wellvet> chatrooms
<wellvet> kenn mich net aus wer hilft?
<bekks> ! frag | wellvet 
<bekks> !frag | wellvet 
<bekks> Tse. 
<bekks> Frag bitte einfach.
<wellvet> wie wechsle ich z.B. einen Chatroom
<Wedelviech_> indem /join #NAMEDESRAUMS
<wellvet> ah ja ok und die Namen der Räume bekommt man im Inet?
<Wedelviech_> geht auch per /list
<k1l> !irc > wellvet 
<kubine> wellvet: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<Wedelviech_> k1l, hättest auch früher kommen dürfen XD
<k1l> Wedelviech_: pfft ;p
<wellvet> ok danke
<wellvet> wie könnte ich meinen Server vor Morfeus fu* Scanner schuetzen?
<bekks> !ot > wellvet 
<kubine> wellvet: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<wellvet> ok
<superhonk> Hallo, wenn ich unter Ubuntu 12.04 im Software Center eine Packetquellehinzugefügt habe , was muß man dann noch machen um aus dieser Quelle mittels Software Center Programme zu installieren?
<dAnjou> superhonk: eigentlich müsste die software im software center auftauchen
<dAnjou> superhonk: evtl. musst du die quellen noch aktualisieren
<caillean> kann man in lubuntu eigentlich den doppelklick auf einmalklick umschalten?
<caillean> ich finde da keine einstellungsmöglichkeit 
<superhonk> dAnjou: Ich finde keinen Menüpunkt "aktualisieren"
<_stemmi_> hi, ich versuch gerade es irgendwie möglich zu machen mein matlab übers terminal starten zu können...hab dazu den pfad in /etc/environment hinzugefügt...leider reicht das irgendwie nicht aus. wenn ich in den ordner gehe muss ich ./matlab damit ers findet. was kann man da machen?
<beaver74> _stemmi_, echo $PATH mit Deinem Benutzer gibt dir den Pfad aus?
<beaver74> _stemmi_, falls nicht, führe mal 'source /etc/environment' mit dem Benutzer aus, der matlab aufrufen möchte
<superhonk> Oder anders gefragt wenn ich das Packet manuell herunterlade und installieren möchte: sudo dpkg --install BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-nogui-7.6-4.linux-gcc3x.i586.deb.run
<superhonk> Dann Bekomme ich Die Meldung: dpkg-deb: Fehler: »BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-nogui-7.6-4.linux-gcc3x.i586.deb.run« ist kein Archiv im Debian-Format...
<dAnjou> superhonk: dann mach doch einfach mal: sudo apt-get update
<catweazle> superhonk: das mit .run am Ende ist kein .deb
<catweazle> vermutlich nur ein Installationsscript
<dAnjou> superhonk: und guck dir die ausgabe an. wenn da 404 fehler auftauchen, ist die quelle kaputt
<_stemmi_> beaver74: ok danke jetz klappt alles
<beaver74> _stemmi_, jo, gerne
<superhonk> dAnjou: der genannte Befehl liefert unter anderem: Ign http://download.bitdefender.com bitdefender/non-free Translation-de_DE 
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at download.bitdefender.com)
<superhonk> dAnjou: anstelle von Ign steht sonst bei anderen Packeten OK; das Kürzel Ign positiv oder negativ
<beaver74> superhonk, clamav würde dir nicht genügen, muss es unbedingt BitDefender sein?
<superhonk> beaver74: hatte eigentlich unter 10.10 sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Bitdefender gemacht
<beaver74> superhonk, diese Seite gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BitDefender
<kubine> Title: BitDefender › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<superhonk> catweazle: wenn ich die Datei mit gedit öffne sieht es sehr nach einem Script aus; aber ein 34 MB grosses Script?
<bekks> Kurzes Script mit angehängtem executable.
<superhonk> beaver74: ja damals und auch jetzt habe ich mich an dem Artikel entlang gehangelt; nur jetzt funktioniert der Button "Jetzt Installieren" nicht; .... Moment ....?!?
<superhonk> Ich schwöre bei Gott: immer wenn ich heute den "Jetzt Installieren" Button gedrückt habe ging ein Fensterauf, indem ich die zu verwendende Software auswählen solte (Ubuntu-Software-Center)
<superhonk> welches dann aufging und mir sagte das keine Software gefunden wurde.
<superhonk> oder kann das nun mit dem Befehl: sudo apt-get update zusammenhängen?
<beaver74> ja
<apollo13> superhonk: jetzt installieren geht nur wenn das paket auch gefunden wird, eg die paketquelle bereits richtig eingetragen ist
<superhonk> +apollo13: das heißt die Packetquelle ist erst mit dem Befehl: sudo apt-get richtig eingetragen  und nicht wenn ich über "Software-Packetquellen"-"Andere Software" hinzufügen klicke?
<apollo13> superhonk: doch das geht auch
<beaver74> hätte auch gedacht apt-get update würde dann automatisch ausgeführt werden
<superhonk> ich teste das mal eben...
<superhonk> Habe gerade alle bitdefender Packete Entfernt inkl. schlüssel; Software-Center geschlossen und sudo apt-get update gemacht
<superhonk> drückt man nun den "Jetzt installieren" Button sagt das Software-Center zu recht "Nicht gefunden"
<superhonk> Software Center wieder schließen / öffnen folgende apt-Zeile hinzugefügt: deb http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/deb/ bitdefender non-free
<kubine> Title: Index of /repos/deb (at download.bitdefender.com)
<superhonk> Im Terminal den Schlüssel hinzugefügt: wget -q http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/deb/bd.key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<superhonk> drückt man nun den "Jetzt installieren" Button sagt das Software-Center "Nicht gefunden" erneutes öffnen des Software Centers ändert nichts.
<superhonk> erst sudo apt-get update bringt den Button "Jetzt installieren" zum "Laufen".
<beaver74> hm.. danke Dir für das Ausprobieren
<superhonk> das heist das das Software Center kein apt-get update automatisch ausführt, oder?
<beaver74> scheint so, superhonk 
<beaver74> da der Schlüssel auch noch manuell heruntergeladen und eingetragen werden muss, kann man es imho auch gleich komplett auf der Konsole ausführen
<superhonk> es ist jetzt installiert; vielen Dank erstmal für die Hilfe
<beaver74> schönes und virenfreies Wochenende, superhonk :)
<superhonk> beaver74: Danke und dito
 * sf3978 is now away: "away now"
<Staffpony> sf3978: kannst Du das ausknipsen bitte? 
<Linuxsusefan> servus zusammen, hab ubuntu 12.04 mit gnome 3 auf aktuellsten stand das system. nvidia grakka mit treiber aus ppa:xswat ... version 302.17 wurde eingespielt. seit dem ist kein korrektes aufwecken aus s2disk möglich. kann das jemand bestätigen? 
<k1l> schau oder frag da mal die jungs vom xswat. vlt bei deren bugtracker
<catweazle> Linuxsusefan: das ist ein Beta-Treiber
<Linuxsusefan> catweazle: ja, habs gelesen. hatte vergessen die ppa zu deaktivieren, die war durch anfängliche probleme (295.40) nötig. 
<Linuxsusefan> catweazle: hab mir den current-update (295.49) installiert, damit geht wieder alles
<Linuxsusefan> catweazle: wollte nur wissen ob das auch bei anderen aufgetreten ist
<Linuxsusefan> k1l: danke
<SpeeFak> hat jmd schon ne lightling syncronisation ans lauen bekommen ?!
<k1l> SpeeFak: ?
<SpeeFak> jo
<SpeeFak> k1l, 
<SpeeFak> hat jmd ein plan wie man thunderbird synconisieren kann ?
<bekks> Womit synchronisieren?
<SpeeFak> gibs da ein addon was als sync server läuft oder muss man das noch über ical datein amchen mit nem host im netz ?!
<SpeeFak> unter einander
<k1l> SpeeFak: die frage ist das was du womit synchronisieren willst
<SpeeFak> versch. clients halt syncronhalten
<SpeeFak> alles am besten
<k1l> du meinst kalender?
<SpeeFak> terminae und den kalender
<SpeeFak> email sind ja mit imap schon syncron
<k1l> über caldav z.b. wie bei google mail
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Lightning
<kubine> Title: Lightning › Thunderbird › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> ich guck ma just thx 4 tipp
<SpeeFak> kubine, hab ich schon gelesen aber dies funambol  is mir irgentwie nicith geheuer, man muss da binär pakete installieren das wollte ich vermeidne
<bekks> !bot > SpeeFak 
<kubine> SpeeFak: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<SpeeFak> ahao gut zu wissen darum die standart antwort *fg
<AliceNine> abend
<AliceNine> hab ein problem mit samba. hab einen ordner freigegeben mit der berechtigungsmaske 770. nun hab ich aber einen benutzer der zwar der gruppe des ordners angehört aber hab dennoch keine rechte darauf. darf den ordner nicht mal öffnen
<SpeeFak> sicher das du die benutzer und gruppen nicht wechsedlt hast ? is mir paar aml passiert stta uder a der gruppe zuzordnen habe ich dann user b gruppe a zugeordnet
<SpeeFak> normalerweise sollte das eigentlich laufen
<AliceNine> SpeeFak: ja, per SSH kann ich auf den ordner zugreifen und auch dateien anlegen. nur per smb zugriff nict
<AliceNine> Zumindest der Windowsrechner meldet mir "Zugriff verweigert"
<SpeeFak> smb nutz ich nicht, zu umständlich und langsam, 
<SpeeFak> das heist ja bei windows nicht das host den zugriff verweigert vllt kommt windows damit nicht klar ?
<AliceNine> Alle anderen freigaben machen es auch ohne probleme
<SpeeFak> die rechte verwaltungen von win und linux sind ja nicht grad gleich
<SpeeFak> hm das is komisch
<SpeeFak> haste mal die datein selber nach den rechte überprüft
<SpeeFak> ist mir gestern bime webserver wieder passiert, bin mit dem ssstem von 10.04 auf 12.04 umgezogen ( partitionswechsel ) und hab vergessen die rechte der datein selber anzupoassen
<SpeeFak> ordner etc war alles super
<AliceNine> der ordner ist leer, dessen rechte passen aber. er lässt mich per SMB ja nicht mal drauf. über konsole oder scp schon
<AliceNine> hab grad was interessantes festgestellt. mach ich id als root mit id <user> gehört dieser user auch der entsprechenden Gruppe an. mach ich id als der user fehlt die Gruppenzugehörigkeit
<AliceNine> ich glaube ich sollte doch langsam mal auf acl umsteigen
<fjodor> hi gibt es ubuntu hud auch für als einzelne applikation? ich würde das gerne mit einem andern windowmanager nutzen...
<k1l> das ist iirc an unity gebunden
<fjodor> hab ne andere lösung gefunden: http://markhansen.co.nz/xmonad-ubuntu-oneiric/
<kubine> Title: Unity+XMonad in Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric | Mark Hansen (at markhansen.co.nz)
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. hat jemand eine lösung zu tearing probleme mit einernvidia karte unter precise? vsync ist schon aktiv
<vader> hää
<andi_> nabend zusammen
<OlMightyGreek> hat jemand vorschläge wie ich das tearing unter precise weg bekomme? habe eine nvidia karte, neuste treiber und Vsync an
<googlebot> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich bei einer ubuntu sever installation einstellen kann, das sich der bildschirm nicht abstellt ?
<googlebot> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich bei einer ubuntu sever installation einstellen kann, das sich der bildschirm nicht abstellt ? xorg ist nicht installiert
<bekks> googlebot: Das kann man in der  /etc/kbd/config  einstellen.
<ogrosch> Hi, wie kann ich den defautl boot kernel in Ubuntu 12.04 umstellen. ichahb jetzt den 3.4er drauf aber der läuft nicht mit dem ATI treiber
<ogrosch> kann ich irgendwie den 3.4er Kernwel sauber entfernen oder den default kernel auf 3.2 umstellen?
<ogrosch> ichhabs schon mit google probiert aber die lösungen scheinen nur für alte Versionen zu funktioneiren
<bekks> ogrosch: 3.4 wieder deinstallieren.
<ogrosch> bekks: ichhab den manualle als deb packet über dpkg installiert wie bekommeich den denn wieder sauber weg?
<bekks> So wie du es installiert hast - mit dpkg.
<ogrosch> also ich habss vorher mit dpkg -r und dann die ganzen deb files angegeben, aber dann hatte ich probleme mit modulen
<ogrosch> daher frage ich
<bekks> "probleme mit den Modulen" heisst was genau?
<ogrosch> oder jmd weiss wie ich evtl. den AMD 12.4 Cataylst treiber unter Kernel 3.4 installieren
<ogrosch> ichhab shcon rebootet, daher hab ich leider keinen quote
<ogrosch> ichhba zur zeit den open source treiber
<bekks> Dann hast Du zur Zeit auch "keine Probleme mit den Modulen" ;)
<bekks> dpkg -r --purge deinstalliert ein Paket vollständig.
<ogrosch> oder muss ich das purgen?
<ogrosch> naja habs über aptitude mit purge geamcht
<ogrosch> ging auch nciht ohne probs
<ogrosch> ich frag halt leiber genau nach als dass ich nochmal repareiren muss über ein stunde
<bekks> "ging auch nicht ohne probs" ist zu ungenau um Dir dabei helfen zu können.
<bekks> Ohne genaue Informationen zu deinem Problem kann man Dir dabei leider nicht helfen.
<ogrosch> also geh ich in das Verzeichnis wo die Kernel 3.4 debs sind und dann geb ich für dpkg diese als parameter an, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die installierten .debs haben Paketnamen, und diese musst du als Parameter angeben.
<ogrosch> ok dann dürfte die lösung über aptitude einfacher sein
<bekks> aptitude macht nichts anderes.
<ogrosch> ok danke dir, dann weiss ich wenigstens dass ich es nicht falshcgemacht hab
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht, weil Du uns ja noch nicht mal den Paketnamen des Pakets genannt hast, dass du da deinstallieren wolltest.
<chibacityblues> hi zusammen. jemand ne idee was hier das problem is? ich hab ein verzeichnis mit ACLs. die sind meiner meinung nach korrekt. erstelle ich jetzt über samba einen unterordner hat der x-rechte bei gruppe und other. kann sich das hier jemand erkläaren? http://pastebin.com/LtZV6Z19
<kubine> Title: ACL vs. Samba - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-24
<pc-world> Mit welchem Hex-Editor kann ich auch Dateien anschauen, die ca. 1GB groß sind?
<pc-world> also am besten, dass er nicht den ganzen Inhalt in den RAM lädt
<ring0> pc-world, macht ghex das nicht mit?
<pc-world> ring0: nein, crashed wenn ich ein 1GB file öffne
<pc-world> failed to allocate 1241718372 bytes
<ring0> pc-world, bless?
<pc-world> ring0: danke, scheint zumindest schonmal die Datei zu laden
<ring0> pc-world, sonst würde mir nur noch hexdump fürs terminal einfallen
<ring0> pc-world, aber vielleicht schafft bless es ja :)
<pc-world> ring0: "konvertiert" hexdump nicht einfach einfach komplett, also nicht-interaktiv?
<ring0> jo
<pc-world> eigentlich interessiere ich mich auch gar nicht für die HEX-Schreibweise, sondern für den ASCII-Inhalt... aber vi und geany kommen beide nicht mit der Dateigröße zurecht
<ring0> pc-world, hast du vi oder vim probiert?
<pc-world> vi hab ich, vim noch nicht
<ryu> pc-world, lass doch strings drüber laufen... das sucht dir die strings raus
<pc-world> ryu: die Strings im Kontext zu sehen wäre allerdings von Vorteil
<ryu> achso, ok
<pc-world> mein eigentliches Problem: ich habe auf einer FAT32-Partition einige Dateien gelöscht, und dann die Partition komplett mit Nullen aufgefüllt - allerdings zeigt mir ein Wiederherstellungsprogramm zumindest noch einige Dateinamen an, ich vermute also dass die in irgendeinem Header (oder wie auch immer das heißt) zu finden sind - Wie kann man die rauskriegen, ohne dass man neu formatieren muss?
<nevchen> ,uhrzeit? pc-world 
<nevchen> ,zeit? pc-world 
<pc-world> schläft der Bot? :P
<Hydrox> guten Morgen
<Hydrox> I habe das recht nervige problem das ich, seit dem upgrade auf 12.04, jeden Tag mindestens einmal neustarten muss weil irgendwas mein /home mit unsichtbaren temporären daten füllt.
<dreamon_> Hydrox, Wie heißen die Dateinamen die dort erzeugt werden?
<Hydrox> das ist ja das problem
<Hydrox> i finde keine dateien
<Hydrox> der Platz wird nur immer weniger bis ich neustarte
<dreamon_> Woher weißt du das die im /home landen?
<Hydrox> nein
<Hydrox> aber das Problem tritt seit dem update auf 12.04 auf
<Hydrox> ich hab keine Ahnung welches programm verantwortlich ist or wo die daten landen
<dreamon_> Wie hast du es bemerkt?
<Hydrox> mein /home war voll
<Hydrox> und als ich neugestartet hab war es wieder normal
<dreamon_> Hat /home eine eigene Partition?
<Hydrox> ja
<dreamon_> Weiß nicht ob es was bringt aber vielleicht mal "lsof | grep /home" machen.. eventuell wirst du damit schlauer
<Hydrox> hab ich schonmal gemacht aber nichts auffälliges gefunden
<Guschtel> Hydrox: evtl. .xsession-errors?
<Hydrox> no, that's a file I can find
<Hydrox> it's a file that isn't accessible 
<dreamon_> ls -l ~/.xsess*
<Hydrox> -rw------- 1 matthias matthias   0 Jun 24 08:40 /home/matthias/.xsession-errors
<Hydrox> -rw------- 1 matthias matthias 198 Jun 24 08:38 /home/matthias/.xsession-errors.old
<catweazle> Hydrox: ls -lahS $(find / -type f -size +100000k)
<catweazle> listet z.B. alle Dateien über 100mb auf
<Hydrox> auch die die nicht über das datei system erreichbar sind? weil das ist das problem
<Hydrox> die datei/dateien tauchen nicht im dateisystem auf
<catweazle> sollten sie aber
<dreamon_> Kriegst du eine Fehlermeldung das dein /home voll ist?
<Hydrox> Thunderbird macht problem wenn der fall auftritt
<Hydrox> weil es nicht mehr schreiben kann
<dreamon_> Wie groß ist /home? Und wieviel Platz hast du nach einem Neustart wieder freibekommen?
<Hydrox> 10.8gb
<Hydrox> und der freie Speicher belief sich auf 2.1gb
<Hydrox> ich hab jetzt mal aufgeräumt und hab 4gb frei
<Hydrox> aber das wird nur die zeitspanne bis zum nächsten reboot verlängern ...
<dreamon_> Von welchem Zeitraum sprichst du, bis die 2GB voll waren?
<Hydrox> bewegt sich zwischen 10 und 24h
<dreamon_> Seltsam das es nach einem Neustart wieder frei wird. Welche Dateisystem und welches Ubuntu nimmst du?
<Hydrox> ext4 ubuntu 12.04
<dreamon_> Du suchst also nach einer versteckten großen Datei.. und gibt es laut deiner Aussage gar nicht. Demnach müßte ja das Dateisystem einen Fehler machen. 
<dreamon_> Ich selbst verwende ext4 schon sehr lange, und muß sagen in den letzten Jahren hatte ich Null probleme damit. So daß ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen kann, das es an EXT4 liegt.
<Hydrox> es sieht so aus als würde sich ein Program eine Temporäre Datei schaffen indem es sie löscht obwohl sie noch offen ist. Aber ich kann beim besten willen nicht rausfinden welches Programm das sein sollte
<dreamon_> Hydrox, du -h /home |sort -n -> das zeigt dir die größten Dateien zum ende der Liste an. Eine 2GB datei müßte auffallen.
<dreamon_> Habe gerade ein Problem entdeckt. https://banking.bankofscotland.de/netbanking/AccountOpening.html -> Kann da keine Email-Adresse eingeben. Kommt Fehlermeldung sobald man das "@" eingibt.
<kubine> Title: Bank of Scotland Onlinebanking (at banking.bankofscotland.de)
<dreamon_> Ist bei Chromium so und bei Firefox.
<catweazle> kannst du das @ da rein kopieren?
<dreamon_> catweazle, nein..
<catweazle> hat die wer gehackt?
<dreamon_> catweazle, Hast mal selbst versucht? Ich dachte das ist ein Linux feindlicher Service
<hdp> Das ist ein Problem der Webseite und nicht des Browsers -> Support der Bank kontaktieren.
<catweazle> da sind wohl Wartungsarbeiten noch nicht fertig bei denen
<dreamon_> Ich probiers mal unter Windows
<catweazle> vielleicht haben die auch nur ein Update verkackt
<dreamon_> Unter Windows IE kann ichs eingeben
<Seymour> Servus
<Seymour> Wenn ich in Firefox im Downloads-Fenster aus dem Kontextmenü "Zielordner anzeigen" auswähle, wird der Zielordner in Nautilus geöffnet
<Seymour> Ich arbeite aber mit LXDE und der Dateimanager des Systems sollte eigentlich PCManFM sein, wieso nimm FF den nicht?
<dreamon_> Seymour, Vielleicht unter Firefox - Einstellungen - Anwendungen?
<Seymour> dreamon_, da sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit, einzustellen, mit welcher Anwendung bestimmte Dateitypen geöffnet werden
<dreamon_> Seymour, ja.. schaumal ob da was von Nautilus mit drin steht.
<Seymour> steht nicht
<dreamon_> dann mal unter about:config schauen.
<Seymour> da taucht der string "nautilus" ebenfalls nicht auf
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Du weißt, daß die Bank of Scotland hoch verschuldet ist und (fast) pleite war? Der würde ich kein Geld anvertrauen.
<knittl> hm. was muss ich denn in precise machen, damit ich das "XPCOM development package" installiert bekomme
<knittl> habs grad mit firefox-dev versucht (xulrunner-dev) gibts ja nicht mehr, aber das war auch ohne erfolg
<andreas_> hallo ich war so blöd und habe leider den post virus geöffnet dachte mir schon da stimmt was nicht wegen der schlechten rechtschreibung naja ich habe jetzt clam installiert hat mir aber nicht geholfen es gehen immer noch einfach im i net seiten auf  kann mir jemand helfen ? 
<bekks> andreas_: Welches Ubuntu genau hast Du, bei dem das passiert?
<andreas_> 12.04 priece pangolin  ist nicht richtig geschrieben
<bekks> andreas_: Das mit dem Virus ist Dir unter Windows passiert, richtig?
<SpeeFak> läuft der 12.04 nvidia treiber der 295.40 bei euch auch nicht suaber ?1
<SpeeFak> beim compiz  gibs beim würfel drehen immer fiese clipping effekte
<bekks> SpeeFak: Hier läuft der super.
<andreas_> nein hab schon lange kein windows mehr
<SpeeFak> welche karte haste verbaut bekks 
<k1l> SpeeFak: kommt extrem auf die hardware an
<SpeeFak> darum die frage hab ne gtx 260
<bekks> SpeeFak: NVS 140M.
<andreas_> gibt es noch andere anti vieren software
<k1l> SpeeFak: versuch mal den nvidia-current-updates
<SpeeFak> war damals echt teuer das teil, rennt uch noch super kann alles zokken und das flüssig, ne neue GK nur fürs system wieder - das hab ich damals bei ATI und der radeon schon machen müssen und seit dem nie wieder 'ATI gekauft, hoffte bei nvidia besser aufgehoben zu sein
<andreas_> ausser clam
<bekks> andreas_: Es gibt auch Anti-Fünfen-Software :)
<andreas_> ha ha
<bekks> andreas_: avira, kaspersky, mcafee, panda, etc. 
<SpeeFak> k1l, hab alle versionenen durch selbst auf der nvidia seite nach aktuellerem treiber gesucht aber es war ur der o.g. 295.40
<bekks> SpeeFak: Komisch, dass nvidia offiziell den 295.49 rausgebracht hatm und inzwischen bei 3xx.xx ist.
<andreas_> ok dan schau ich mal nach was ich dafür im terminal eingeben muss 
<andreas_> vielen dank auch
<bekks> SpeeFak: Und zu den ganzen Treibern gibt es jew. auch PPA.
<bekks> andreas_: Im Terminal muss man dazu erstmal nichts eingeben, sondern die Software erstmal kaufen.
<k1l> !virenscanner > andreas_ 
<kubine> andreas_: Informationen zu Virenscanner finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<andreas_> achso ok 
<andreas_> clam war umsonst
<r3d3> was soll das sein ein Linux-Virus?
<andreas_> eigendlich nicht
<bekks> andreas_: Sondern was für einer?
<andreas_> haber er hat schaden angerichtet
<SpeeFak> bekks, für emien wurde mir auf der nvidia seite der 295.49 genannt
<bekks> andreas_: Was für ein Virus ist das, wenn kein Linux-Virus?
<bekks> SpeeFak: Den Satz habe ich nicht verstanden.
<andreas_> postvirus nennt sich das teil
<bekks> andreas_: Für welches Betriebssystem? Windows?
<andreas_> nein habe kein windows
<andreas_> wahrscheinlich für windows gedacht ging aber auch bei mir
<SpeeFak> bekks, für meien karte wird mir der 295.59 genannt. letzte woche wars noch 259.40 werd gleich mal die 12.04 installation hochfahr und den 59ger installieren 
<bekks> Ging garantiert nicht unter Linux, wenn das ein Windowsvirus ist.
<bekks> 1000% nicht.
<sysdef> wine? ^^
<andreas_> doch 
<bekks> andreas_: Technisch so nicht machbar, wie Du Dir das vorstellst :)
<andreas_> hab ihn im e mail fach aufgemacht
<andreas_> yahoo
<r3d3> andreas_, im schlimmsten fall legste ein neuen Benutzer an und gut is
<andreas_> ok  
<nisdec> andreas_ und was ist nach dem oeffnen passiert?
<bekks> Unnötig.
<andreas_>  seiten gingen einfach auf sachen wurden heruntergeladen
<nisdec> und dann?
<andreas_> und dan nix
<nisdec> dann haste auch keinen virus
<andreas_> o mann 
<bekks> nisdec: Kann man so nicht sagen.
<andreas_> ja danke 
<andreas_> schönen sonntag noch
<SpeeFak> hört sich eher nach script oder sowas an
<andreas_> davon hab ich leider keinen plan  
<andreas_> bin noch ein anfänger
<SpeeFak> virus kanns wie bekks schon sagte nicht weil komplette andere architektur bei unixoiden systemen
<SpeeFak> ist technisch nicht möglich oder kannste nen diesel mit benzin fahren ?
<SpeeFak> soa als vergleich
<nisdec> selbst wenn er .sh dateien runter geladen haben sollte, sind diese standardmaessig auf nicht executeable gestellt
<SpeeFak> script geht vllt mit machen ganz rudimentären befehlen bei beiden systemen, seit der windows shell vllt auch etws mher
<bekks> SpeeFak: Mit Scripten geht WESENTLICH mehr als du Dir vorstellst.
<SpeeFak> nisdec, echt hab ich noch nie drauf geachtet  hab die nachem laden meiste mit 755 geändert damit ich mit arbeiten kann
<bekks> SpeeFak: Aua.
<bekks> Das ist völliger Blödsinn sowas zu tun.
<SpeeFak> bekks, auch bei windows mitlerweile ? aber das es platformunabhänge viren/trojaner was auch immer gibt hab ich noch nix von gehört
<SpeeFak> wiso ich öffne die sh datei guck mir an was da passiert und bevor ich die ausführen kann muss ich die doch ausführbar machen sonst geht nix
<bekks> SpeeFak: Das ging schon vor 10 Jahren bei Windows.
<bekks> SpeeFak: Das ist Blödsinn.
<bekks> sh dateiname und schon wird sie ausgeführt. Dazumuss sie nicht auf 755 stehen.
<andreas_> ich muss echt noch viel lernen aber leider hab ich nicht so viel zeit davür
<SpeeFak> ja mit windows spezifischen befehlen aber auch für versch. plattfdormen ein und der selbe code ?!
<bekks> SpeeFak: Davon sprach niemand, dass das identische Code sein muss.
<bekks> Und diese ganze Diskussion ist OT, btw. :)
<SpeeFak> jo ich koch mir jezt t auch kaffe, vllt geht damit der jim bim sound in meinem kopf weg ...
<bekks> "Jim Bean" - und auch das ist OT.
<SpeeFak> eine sache noch kurz OT : ich habe bis jetzt eerst von einem virus gehört der wohl für alle 3 systeme gefährlich werden soll, das ist aber schon ca nene jahr her
<bekks> !ot | SpeeFak 
<bekks> Wenn Du weisst, dass es OT ist, bring es DORT an, bitte.
<bergmann_> Hallo! :-)
<Crowley2> Moin
<bergmann_> Ich habe momentan ein Problem mitdem Programm "Elster" - ich würde gerne meine Abrechnung losschicken, kriege aber in Elster den Error Code 610101278 - den habe ich bereits zurückverfolgt, es ist ein Firewall-Problem (Elster braucht Port 443, kommt aber nicht raus)
<bergmann_> iptables sagt mir, dass 443 nicht zu ist:
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du ganz genau?
<bergmann_> 12.04
<bergmann_> Elster verwende ich mit wine
<bergmann_> netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "
<bergmann_> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     
<bergmann_> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     
<bergmann_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:17500           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     
<bergmann_> tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN     
<dAnjou> !paste > bergmann_ 
<kubine> bergmann_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Das ist auch keine Ausgabe von iptables, sondern von netstat :)
<bekks> Und die wiederum sagt nichts aus.
<bergmann_> ok, sorry ;)
<bergmann_> das hab ich nur auf einer Forum-Seite gefunden, die sich mit dem Problem auch beschäftigt, dachte, es wäre relevant ;-)
<dAnjou> bergmann_: benutzt du ein normales desktop-ubuntu und hast du irgendwas spezielles eingerichtet bzgl. firewalls?
<bergmann_> das ganz normale Ubuntu 12.04, soweit ich weiß, ist nichts an der Netzwerk-Config verändert, also keine manuell eingerichtete Firewall usw.
<bergmann_> In's Internet wähle ich mich direkt ein, ohne vorgeschalteten Router
<dAnjou> dann hindert auch nichts auf *deinem* rechner elster daran über 443 (was einfach nur HTTPS ist) rauszugehen
<apollo13> ich glaub eher dass da was rein will…
<dAnjou> sonst könntest du auch keine ssl gesicherten websites besuchen
<apollo13> bergmann_: bist du dir sicher dass elster raus will und nicht nur mit ner lokalen software (zb vom chipkartenterminal) kommunizieren will?
<dAnjou> was ziemlich strange wäre, denn welcher nutzer hat schon ports offen in seinem router?
<apollo13> dAnjou: brauchts nicht, die verbindung geht im normalfall ja nur über localhost
<dAnjou> was auch immer elster macht, das programm kenn ich nich
<apollo13> eg ist das bei der österreichischen bürgerkarte so, dass zb das finanzamt auf 127.0.0.1/blabla weiterleitet und du dann dort in nem java applet die karte entsperrst
<bergmann> Auf das Firewall-Ding bin ich auch nur gekommen, weil einerseits der Mensch von der elster-Support-Hotline meinte, es sei ein firewall-Problem, und weil das auch in einem Foreneintrag steht (da aber auf Windows bezogen)
<bergmann_> http://www.hagenlocher.com/news/datenbank.php3?was=FAQ&suchenach=Elster
<kubine> Title: Klaus Hagenlocher GmbH - Aktuelles (at www.hagenlocher.com)
<bergmann_> Mein Fehlercode ist 610101278
<apollo13> bergmann_: gut, aber im normalfall blockiert iptables ausgehend absolut nichts, maximal dass dein inet über wine nicht geht
<Profane> Hallo zusammen
<bergmann_> Hm, ich probier mal wine iexplore
<apollo13> vlt ist auch nur grad der elster server offline :þ
<dAnjou> das vermute ich am ehesten
<bergmann_> iexplore geht
<Profane> bin sicher hier kann mir einer helfen, ich habe auf meinem Linus rechner eine NTFS partition im netzwerk freigegeben, aber wenn ich von meinem WIN7 rechner was dorthin kopiere, dann kopiert der mit maximal 15MByte/s
<bergmann_> hm, aber würde dann nicht eine weniger spezielle Fehlermeldung kommen?
<apollo13> Profane: was für ne verbindung ist zwischen den rechnern?
<bekks> Profane: Welches Linux hast Du denn ganz genau?
<keule> Tach auch....
<apollo13> bergmann_: kA, ich würde mit tcpdump schauen was elster genau versucht
<Profane> ah, sorry, das iss Ubuntu 12.04LTS, die verbindung läuft mit GBIT über eine FB7390
<bekks> Was ist eine FB7390?
<Profane> FritzBox 7390
<Profane> Router
<apollo13> ich frag mal nicht warum du im linux ne ntfs partition anlegst
<Profane> die war schon voher da
<Profane> da sind alle daten drauf
<apollo13> either way, sind jumboframes etc aktiv? wenn nein bring zuerst mal die network config in ordnung dann kann man weiter gucken
<Profane> ich hab nur die partition mit dem OS gelöscht und da Linux installiert
<keule> ich versuche seit einigen tagen meinen androiden mit linux zu flashen. die devs meines ahdny-typs habe ein gui tool ausgerollt. da ich jedoch erst seit einigen wochen zu linux gewechselt bin, stehe ich mit dem hinzufügen der regeln auf dem schlauch. 
<keule> http://androxyde.github.com/Flashtool/  hier ist das tool welches auch unter linux klappen soll. auch eine regle ist dort, jedoch bekomme ich im tool die rote meldung:  ERROR - No permission on device. Add valid udev rules
<kubine> Title: Flashtool - Xperia devices flashing (at androxyde.github.com)
<apollo13> keule: bei solch speziellen dingen fragst du besser in dem support channel von den leuten die ubuntu version für android entwickeln
<Profane> @apollo, könntest du mir das genauer erklären? bin noch nicht so der pro mit linux, aber ich arbeite dran ^^
<apollo13> keule: wart mal versuchst du linux auf das android handy drauf zu tun oder über linux zu flashen?
<apollo13> Profane: jumboframes hat nix mit linux zu tun
<keule> über linux zu flashen.  ich nutze die aokp ROM und muss zum updaten immer an den windows rechner meine frau. 
<apollo13> klick mal unter deinem link auf installation
<apollo13> dort steht genau welche regel du hinzufügen musst
<apollo13> und da steht wie das geht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Profane> @apollo: okay, das hilft mir nun leider auch nicht weiter ^^
<apollo13> Profane: dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen (ja 15 mb sind zugegebenermaßen wenig, aber wenn du gigabit ausnützen willst musst du ahnung von network setup haben, sonst wird das nix)
<Profane> ich dachte dafür bin ich hier? um hilfe zu bekommen es zu lernen ^
<apollo13> Profane: leider gehören zu nem netzwerk setup alle seiten dazu, ich hab aber keine lust windows zu supporten und hab von fritzboxen keine ahnung
<apollo13> nur das linux richtig einzurichten hilft ergo nix…
<bergmann_> Ich bin grade im ubuntuusers-Wiki fündig geworden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Elsterformular - man muss ein "Sicherheits-Feature" von Ubuntu ausschalten
<kubine> Title: ElsterFormular › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergmann_> soweit, so gut - danke an alle und schönes Wochenende noch :-)
<Profane> hast du denn wenigstens ne anlaufstelle für mich wo ichs nachlesen kann? 
<apollo13> Profane: wenn du mittels des programmes iperf verifizieren kannst dass die verbindung zwischen deinen rechnern wirklich 1 gbit zusammenbringt können wir gerne auf der linux seite weiter nach problemen suchen
<Profane> ja das mache ich
<Profane> sekunde
<apollo13> die wikiseite zu jumbo frames beschreibt es recht gut, wichtig vor allem: "Da es für solche Pakete keinen Standard gibt, muss getestet werden, ob alle Netzwerkelemente wie Switches, Router etc. in einem Netz mit diesen Jumbo Frames umgehen können und ob es einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gibt." -- sprich es ist viel rumgeteste nötig
<andreas_> brauch noch mal hilfe hab mir vor kurzem eine webcam gekauft marke speedlink sl-6882 die cam wird nicht erkannt bei cheese kommt nur ein schwarzes bild was kann ich tun das diese funktioniert bin leider nicht so der profi sondern noch anfänger hab meinen pc erst seit einem jahr hab ubuntu 12.04 preice pangolin so ähnlich
<bekks> andreas_: Und das ganze bitte nochmal mit Satzzeichen, ich hab das nicht verstanden :)
<andreas_> o mann
<Profane> also der router zeigt mir das das richtung linux eine GBIT verbindung besteht, da soweit also schonmal ok, ich les gerade die hilfe zu iperf
<apollo13> Profane: nein das ist schon nichtmal okay
<apollo13> das ist nur eine anzeige, sagt aber nicht wie viel wirklich drübergeht
<frozen> apollo13, bei nem richtigen router schon
<apollo13> frozen: nein
<Profane> bei der 7390 schon
<frozen> apollo13, dann sollte ich in zukunft nicht dem cisco interface vertrauen sondern jedes mal überprüfen?
<bekks> frozen: Exakt.
<apollo13> frozen: ja
<bekks> Gerade Ciscos lügen schon mal ganz gerne.
<apollo13> frozen: das sagt dir nur den link status, nicht ob mtu etc passen
<apollo13> und cisco… naja wie bekks sagt ;)
<frozen> also ist gbit nicht gleich gbit?
<apollo13> frozen: wenn dir langweilig ist, probier mal iperf über nen cisco switch zwischen 2 linux rechnern und sag mir was du bekommst
<apollo13> doch gbit ist gbit, aber das ist das theoretische maximum
<apollo13> damit du das ausnutzen kannst musst du die geräte passend zueinander konfigurieren
<frozen> mach ich in 2 wochen mal auf der arbeit, hab zuhause gerade kein cisco da
<apollo13> ich denk dass du vlt auf 70mb/s oder so kommst wenn die dinger nicht ganz kaputt sind
<apollo13> mit richtigen einstellungen sollten >90mb/s machbar sein
<Profane> okay aus der hilfe werde ich nicht schlau, wärst du so nett mir den befehl zu nennen?
<bekks> Cisco, FastReconnect und AutoNegotiation - Da kann man wochenlang Fehlersuche betreiben :)
<Profane> und von win zu win schaffe ich ~110mb/S
<bekks> 110MB/s über eine Fritzbox? Halte ich für ein Gerücht.
<Profane> wäre noch win drauf könnte ich die nen screen machen
<apollo13> Profane: auf der einen seite iperf -s und auf der andere iperf -c hostip
<frozen> wo wir gerade dabei sind, kann hier jemand nen 8port 1gbit switch emfpehlen? unmanaged reicht mir sogar schon
<bekks> frozen: HW Empfehlungen gibts in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
 * apollo13 empfiehlt keine hardware, dann ist er nacher nur schuld wenn sie eingeht :þ
<keule> das mit den reglen ist ja ma gar nicht so einfach^^
<apollo13> keule: wenn du genau der wikiseite folgst sollte es machbar sein
<frozen> apollo13, ich würde mir ansonsten eh das billigste gerät nehmen was ich finde, viel wird darüber nicht laufen
<Profane> auf der anderen seite? ich hab nur einen linux rechner
<apollo13> Profane: tja dann musst gucken obs iperf für windows auch gibt und wenn nicht ein anderes tool dafür suchen
<frozen> http://www.mayoxide.com/iperf/
<kubine> Title: Iperf for Windows (at www.mayoxide.com)
<Profane> hatte ich auch gerade gefunden :) danke euch
<Profane> [  4]  0.0-10.0 sec   788 MBytes   660 Mbits/sec
<apollo13> frozen: [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.14 GBytes    980 Mbits/sec -- das ist meine verbindung aktuell
<apollo13> das was Profane hat wirst du auch ca kriegen
<apollo13> Profane: in welche richtung ist das?
<frozen> apollo13, hm dann werd ich vlt in zukunft doch mal genauer aufpassen und mir das dann beim nächsten umzug mal zur aufgabe machen
<apollo13> rofl und damit hab ich erstmal nagios beleidigt :/
<Profane-Timeoute> ich hoffe es hatte noch keiner geantwortet ^^
<apollo13> doch: in welche richtung ist das?
<apollo13> bekommst du in die andere richtung ähnliche werte?
<Profane-Timeoute> sek
<Profane-Timeoute> hier war grad der linux rechner der server
<apollo13> gut, dann solltest du dich einlesen wie man jumboframes in windows und linux aktiviert und testet
<anatolbroder> Hallo. Ich habe ein NAS von Synology (DS212). Dieses möchte ich beim Start von Ubuntu automatisch einbinden, damit die Programme wie Shotwell und Banshee auf das NAS zugreifen. Ist das hier der richtige Ort für Fragen dazu?
<Profane-Timeoute> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec   973 MBytes   816 Mbits/sec
<Profane-Timeoute> das iss wenn win der server ist
<Profane> okay, bei der linux seite wollteste mir ja helfen, wenn ich das oben richtig gelesen habe
<bekks> anatolbroder: Si.
<Profane> also win seitig steht der MTU nun auf 9k
<keule> kopfaua
<Profane> ?
<anatolbroder> bekks: fein. Es gibt diese Anleitung http://forum.synology.com/wiki/index.php/Mapping_a_Network_Drive#Ubuntu_10.10 Ich hänge am Schritt 5.
<kubine> Title: Mapping a Network Drive - SynologyWiki (at forum.synology.com)
<anatolbroder> Im Schritt 2 (s. oben) heisst es »sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel«. So ein Paket kennt mein 11.10 nicht. Ich habe daher nfs-common installiert. Ist das in Ordnung?
<apollo13> Profane: einfach auf 9k setzen reicht nicht, ich hab hier 9k auf top netzwerk karten, consumer hardware packt selten 9k
<Profane> woran sehe ich das?
<Profane> ob die das packt?
<apollo13> wenn du bei iperf werte in meiner nähe erreichst
<apollo13> wobei das auch nicht das optimale ist
<Profane> cd.
<Profane> sry ^^
<apollo13> guck http://www.interworks.com/blogs/tlester/2010/12/29/test-jumbo-frames-how-tell-if-9000-mtu-working
<kubine> Title: Test jumbo Frames; How to Tell if the 9000 MTU is working. | InterWorks, Inc. (at www.interworks.com)
<apollo13> damit kannst du rausfinden ob 9000 gehen würde
<Profane> ich bekomme über iperf nun in beide richtungen werte um die 800MBt/s
<Profane> das wäre ja schonmal was
<Profane> nur das iss ja auch nicht mein eigentliches problem
<Profane> das der speed geht sieht man ja nun, wie bekomme ich das aber nun beim kopieren hin?
<apollo13> Profane: wie gesagt iperf ist noch nicht alles, spielt ping bei 9000 noch mit?
<apollo13> und dann würde ich zum testen mal raten ntfs aus der gleichung zu eliminieren
<apollo13> dann http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/speed.html lesen und anwenden
<kubine> Title: Chapter 45. Samba Performance Tuning (at www.samba.org)
<keule> ich habes^^
<apollo13> keule: super :)
<keule> danke für den denkanstöß apollo13
<keule> o
<apollo13> np
<keule> OKAY [  0.965s]
<keule> finished. total time: 1.500s
<keule>  ;) 
<apricot1> ich musste board+ cpu tauschen. Jetzt 3-Kern AMD-Phenom. System ist ätzend langsam. USB-Maus hängt oft....
<apricot1> muss ich neu installieren ?
<dadrc> apricot1, eigentlich nicht.
<dadrc> Hast du mal mit einem Livesystem probiert, ob die Probleme da auch auftreten?
<apricot1> noch nicht
<dadrc> Mach das mal, wenn das sauber läuft, ist wahrscheinlich einfach irgendeine Einstellung falsch
<bekks> apricot1: Was hattest du vorher als CPU?
<apricot1> ich boote grad von 12.04 live-CD
<apricot1> AMD 2-Kern
<bekks> Gehts ein bisschen genauer?
<apricot1> Athlon 64 x2
<bekks> Davon gab es etwa ein Dutzend verschiedene.
<apricot1> 4000
<bekks> Und die aktuelle CPU ist welche?
<apricot1> Phenom HD8450 - 3-Kern
<apricot1> ich möcht trotzdem gern mal 12.04 ausprobieren - kann ich einfach in eine neue PArtition installieren ?
<apollo13> kannst du auch ja
<apricot1> auch in erweiterte Partition, parallel zum installierten Sysem ?
<bekks> Klar.
<bekks> Nur nicht auf die selbe Partition.
<apricot1> klar :-)
<apollo13> und nur mit backup :þ
<nisdec> Ich habe oftmals das problem, dass Fenster beim schnellen umherziehen "rumlaggen" fuer einige Minuten ... und dann wieder "normal" laufen... weiss jemand wo ich nach dem fehler suchen soll?
<apricot1> bacup?? Ich dachte, das is nur für Angsthasen  *g*
<apollo13> apricot1: ist es, ich lach nacher dann wenn du versehentlich die falsche partition erwischt :þ
<apricot1> :)
<apricot1> so, ich 'brat' mal 12.04 auf die Platte. Ich meld mich dann zum "ablachen" wieder  :-)
<bekks> Das wird nicht lange dauern.
<apollo13> hrhr
<veyoon> hi, benutzt hier jemand den gnome-commander unter unity?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> !frag > veyoon 
<kubine> veyoon: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<veyoon> ich versuche gerade im alten norton commander stil die ALT taste zum schnellen suchen zu verwenden
<veyoon> allerdings wird oft die menüleiste eingeblendet an stelle zur nächsten datei zu springen
<bekks> norton commander?
<bekks> Den gabs doch nie für Ubuntu.
<veyoon> für linux nicht, bis auf den midnight commander..
<veyoon> man kann im gnome-commander die alt taste für das schnelle suchen einstellen
<veyoon> scheint jedoch nicht zu greifen.. unter gnome 2 ging es noch sauber
<bekks> der midnight commander ist was völlig anderes als der norton commander.
<veyoon> ja, ist aber nebensächlich. ich spreche schon vom gnome-commander
<apricot1> hab grad ein Update auf 12.04 gemacht - das alte Lied! nvidia läuft nicht mit 2 Bildschirmen
<bekks> veyoon: Also gnome-commander und nicht Norton Commander.
<veyoon> bekks:  genau
<bekks> apricot1: Läuft hier einwandfrei. Schon immer.
<veyoon> benutzt du die alt taste zum schnellen suchen von dateien?
<apricot1> hatte ich immer Ärger - egal ob Ubuntu oder Suse
<bekks> apricot1: Du musst natürlich den aktuellen nvidia-Treiber installieren und konfigurieren. Das passiert nicht von alleine.
<veyoon> bspw. ALT + E um zum ersten verzeichnis mit e zu springen 
<bekks> veyoon: Ich benutze den gnome-commander überhaupt nicht. :)
<apricot1> angeblich ist 295.40 installiert
<bekks> apricot1: Sowas kann man nachprüfen.
<apricot1> naja, die Menüs sind alle völlig anders im gnome 3
<apricot1> ich find nix mehr...
<bekks> apricot1: Daszu braucht man keine Menüs, sondern ein Terminal.
<apricot1> gibts dafür ein howto irgendwo ?
<bekks> apricot1: dmesg eintippen, welche Modulversion geladen ist. Dazu braucht man kein Howto :)
<apricot1> mit den dmesg Angaben kann ich nix anfangen...
<apricot1> [   13.543498] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<bekks> Da steht noch mehr. U.a. die Version.
<apricot1> [   13.620704] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNED] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<apricot1> lauter so hübsche Sachen...
<bekks> Benutz einen nopaste service.
<bekks> Und in einer dieser hübschen Sachen steht eine Versionnummer.
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057685/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Zeile 95 aufmerksam lesen. :)
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> in nvidia-settings gelingt mir nicht den 2.Monitor auch auf 1280x1024 zu setzen (2xEizoL680)
<bekks> Du hast das auf twinview gestellt, richtig?
<apricot1> ja
<bekks> Kann der Monitor denn überhaupt 1280x1024?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> ging früher ja auch
<apricot1> sind 2 identische Monitore
<apricot1> angeboten wird auch 1360x768
<apricot1> mal neu booten...
<veyoon> ich hätte noch eine ALT frage ;-) wenn ich unter libre office bei installiertem lo-menubar versuche das Menü mit der ALT taste zu erreichen, funktioniert es nicht. es wird schlichtweg nicht angezeigt
<apricot1> so,  nach Neustart gehts auch mit TwinView und  2 mal 1280x1024
<apricot1> aber die "Menüleiste" ist jetzt 2 mal vorhanden - auf beiden Monitoren
<apricot1> die Top-Menüleiste auch - Hintergrund ist auch doppelt
<apricot1> ok Starterleiste hab ich hingekriegt :)
<apricot1> ahh... jetzt isses so wie's sein soll! .. Kaum macht mans richtig, gehts  :-)
<apricot1> bekks, danke  :)
<bekks> apricot1: gerne :)
<apricot1> bye
<dAnjou> hmm, kann man ntfs partitionen irgendwie von ubuntu aus verkleinern?
<dAnjou> hmm, ich defragmentier das sicherheitshalber erstmal
<Guschtel> oO(Backup...)
<leszek> hi
<Ilian> Habe beim Login im Terminal gerade eine „[111.816067] ata1.00: exeption Emask 0x0SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0“ bekommen. In welchem Logfile finde ich sowas? Oder noch besser kann ich einfach(!) alle Logfiles danach durchsuchen?
<ring0> Ilian, steht bestimmt in /var/log/syslog
<Ilian> Gibt es vielleicht eine gute übersicht im Web. was ich in welchem Logfile finde? 
<ring0> Ilian, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien#Logs
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Ilian, möchtest du alle log in /var/log/ durchsuchen, sollte etwas wie 'grep -n -r suchtext /var/log' helfen
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Ähm. Gparted macht das doch ziemlich streßlos.. nur darf es keine Fehler haben.
<dAnjou> deem: jo wollts auch damit machen, nur irgendwie hat der mir die gesamte groeße der partition zum veraendern angeboten
<dAnjou> deem: und ich hab grad im wiki den befehl gefunden, der mir auch nen testlauf erlaubt
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Hast du Swap ausgehängt.. sonst gehts meist nicht
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Ich dachte du wolltest nur die NTFS kleiner machen
<dAnjou> hab noch gar nich angefangen
<dAnjou> wollt ich auch. deswegen frag ich mich jetz, was swap damit zu tun hat
<dreamon_> Weil swap meist eingehängt wird, und dann die ganze Partitionsveränderung blockiert.
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Hier ist swap meist ganz am ende der Festplatte eingerichtet. konnte nie was umpartitionieren. Erst als ich auf Swap einen Rechtsklick machte, stand da aushängen. Dann gings ohne Probleme
<Ilian> Habe schon länger öfter das Problem, dass mein Rechner mal mehr mal weniger einfriert bzw. nicht komplett hochfährt. Teilweise auch USB-einfriert. Würde der sache gerne auf den Grund gehen. Ist das ein guter Ansatz? http://pastebin.com/TND5VnqH Vielleicht mag sich jemand mal diesen Log-Ausschnitt ansehen. Danke!
<kubine> Title: ata1 trouble? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ehd> hi
<ehd> ich möchte ein setup mit sw raid1 und zwei partitionen. sollte ich zuerst md0 aufsetzen und das partitionieren, oder zuerst sda/sdb partitioneren und dann md0 und md1 erstellen?
<dadrc> ehd, das klingt irgendwie komisch. Was hast du denn an Hardware da?
<ehd> zwei identische 3TB platten (hetzner)
<ehd> möchte zwei lvm PVs/VGs drauf machen für host system und VMs; die beiden partitionen wären für die PVs
<dadrc> Da würd ich ja RAID 1 mit LVM drauf machen
<dadrc> mehrere PVs brauchst du ja eigentlich nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstehe
<dadrc> Kannst ja in dem einen PV beliebig viele LVs für die VMs und das System aufziehen
<ehd> dachte ich mir auch, aber es scheint als ob libvirt für guests eine eigene volume group als storage pool haben möchte (laut http://serverfault.com/questions/200728/lvm-volume-group-shared-between-kvm-libvirt-host-and-guests-is-this-a-bad-idea )
<kubine> Title: centos - LVM volume group shared between KVM/libvirt host and guests: is this a bad idea? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<ehd> wobei ich bei einer anderen installation glaube ich die VG nie als pool angemeldet habe, sondern einfach manuell verteilt habe...
<ehd> abgesehen davon, wie sieht es eigentlich mit separater /boot partition aus bei nutzung von mdadm und lvm — ist das noch nötig? ich habe noch nichts definitives rausfinden können
<dadrc> Grub2 kommt damit klar, soweit ich weiß
<dadrc> Und naja, wenn es denn sein muss: Ich würd den RAID so weit wie möglich unten machen
<ehd> mhm, seh ich auch so
<ehd> man konnte wohl vor 2.6 md nicht partitionieren
<ehd> danke für deine hilfe soweit. ich dokumentiere den kram diesmal (letztes mal das manual verloren. fail.) und werde es nacher online stellen
<dadrc> Doku klingt immer gut. Viel Erfolg :)
<Hodes> hey ich hab gerade ubuntu auf nem stick mit nem mac am laufen, kann ich irgendwie testen, ob das laufwerk noch funzt. da is nämlich die install cd von apple drin
<KojiroAK> Hodes~ hau mal ein eject in die Konsole, da sollte dann die CD raus kommen.
<Hodes> KojiroAK, nur eject?
<KojiroAK> Hodes~ ausser der Stick wird als CD-ROM behandelt, dann solltest noch unter /dev/ schauen, ob da ein sr0 ist.
<KojiroAK> oder cdrom oder DVD.
<Hodes> KojiroAK, jap der stick wird nämlich als cd-rom erkannt
<Hodes> mom isch gucke
<KojiroAK> Hodes~ hau einfach mal ein ls /dev/sr <tab> in die Konsole.
<Hodes> hat sich gerade erledigt, das notebook gibt kein bild mehr aus, nach nem restart
<Hodes> :S
<Hodes> und das apfel logo leuchtet nimma
<Hodes> ein hoch auf apple
<sysdef> nur wo ein apfel drauf ist ist auch ein apfel drin
<Hodes> fauler apfel ja
<bekks> HAst Du es kaputtkonfiguriert?
<newan> xubuntu hat nach allen 3-4 starts keine fensterrahmen. in der konsole ein "rm -r ~/.cache/sessions" und reanmelden löst das problem, nervt aber gewaltig
<Hodes> bekks, ich hab nur versucht ubuntu  zu installieren bzw. ubuntu nicht installiert, sondern wollte neustarten, jetzt bleibt der bildschirm schwarz :D
<Hodes> naja kaputt war es schon vorher
<bekks> Dann können wir diesen Fall jetzt beruhigt der Apple-Hotline übergeben.
<Hodes> bekks, :D
<dadrc> newan, hast du eventuell Session speichern an beim Abmelden?
<newan> hatte ich an, wurde deaktiviert. trotzdem merkt er sich die öffenen fenster?
<dadrc> Ne, aber das Symptom klingt eigentlich sehr nach einer kaputten Session
<dadrc> Ist das seit dem Entfernen des Hakens schon wieder aufgetreten?
<newan> ja
<newan> mit dem rm lösch ich ja die session 3-4 mal starten und fehler ist da
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte nur garkeine Session angelegt werden
<dadrc> Also, ohne das Häkchen
<newan> o.k dann sollte er auch keine fenster speichern oder?
<dadrc> Richtig
<newan> das tut er aber weiterhin :-(
<ehd> dadrc: wenn grub2 nun in raid/lvm reinbooten soll, wohin muss ich mit grub-install installieren?
<bekks> ehd: Dahin, wo Du es sonst auch installieren würdest.
<newan> gibt es irgendwo ne config wo ich den hacken manuell setzen kann?
<dadrc> newan, guck mal in `xfce4-session-settings`, ob die Einstellungen da auch stimmen
<newan> hacken raus bei "Soitzung beim abmelden speichern"
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich echt nicht, wieso er die Session speichert. Es sei denn, du benutzt xfce4-session-logout auf der Konsole zum Ausloggen
<dadrc> Das speichert, wenn du nicht -fast benutzt
<newan> benutz die schaltfläche
<newan> aber fenster werden definitiv gespeichert mit und ohne hacken
<dadrc> newan, unten im Auslog-Dialog ist noch mal ein Häkchen dafür, das ist auch nicht gesetzt?
<newan> der ist drin ;-)
<newan> thx werde es testen
<dadrc> Ha. Dann den auch noch weg und die Sache sollte sich erledigt haben.
<ehd> i see, vermutlich muss grub auf sda und sdb drauf (macht sinn, dann kann es noch booten, wenn eine platte kaputt ist)
<newan> dank dir
<newan> meld mich wenn nochmal auftritt
<dadrc> Jo, mach das
<dadrc> Danach noch einmal den Session-Cache löschen, damit da nichts mehr drin rumhängt
<newan> hätte noch ne frage zum xfce (bin umsteiger von gnome 2) kann man die unterschriften auf desktop verlängern das die nicht abgekürzt werden und das bilder angezeigt werden als thumbs
<newan> cache gelöscht 
<dadrc> newan, Thumbnails auf jeden Fall
<newan> ahh
<newan> habs
<ehd> fail. hab vergessen die bios-boot partition bei der gpt partitionierung anzulegen :)
<newan> 1000 gesucht und gerade erblickt vorschaubilder anzeigen
<dadrc> hrhr
<newan> nun noch die namen verlängern und ich bin glücklich
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<dadrc> newan, http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6629 zweiter Post
<OlMightyGreek> passiert was schlimmes, wenn ich aus der xorg.conf die winträge HorizSync und VertRefresh herausnehme aus der section Monitor? Ich hab hier dauernd nervige tearing probleme und so gut wie jedes aktuelle workaround ausprobiert
<newan> danke les mich ein
<dadrc> newan, ist simpel, da musst du nicht viel lesen ;) Einmal aus- und wieder einloggen danach.
<newan> bis gleich ;-)
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: wenn du ne nvidia hast hilft vlt der neuste treiber.
<newan> keine Fenster gespeichert und kein abschneiden mehr ;-) juhu
<OlMightyGreek> k1l: schon alle durchprobiert :D
<OlMightyGreek> irgendein sync problem wirds sein. kann ich die einträge nicht aus der xorg entfernen?
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: auch den aus den proposed? auch wenn die eigentlich nichts für normal user sind. zum testen könnte man den mal installieren
<OlMightyGreek> vielleicht erstellt nvidia settings einfach nur murks beim schreiben der xorg
<OlMightyGreek> also ich hab grad 302.17 drauf
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: hmm
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: ansonsten, wenn du unbedingt das testen willst: kopier die aber for zu ner xorg.conf.backup , sodass du bei einem nicht startendem X dann per recovery das file einfach umbenennen brauchst
<OlMightyGreek> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409282/
<kubine> Title: xorg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Das Entfernen sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn man da keine Werte vorgibt, nimm der Treiber autodetect
<OlMightyGreek> so sieht die im moment aus
<OlMightyGreek> die anzen optionen kommen durchdie ganzen tipps aus wikis hehe
<hemathor> weiss jemand, wie man bei einem frisch installierten 12.04 ein vpn zum laufen bringt?
<newan> o.k alles nice, nur nun ist meine browser session uch weg :-( geht das unabhängig das der firefox seine tabs behalten kann
<hemathor>  /var/log/syslog meldet: SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0, iface: tun0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<k1l> hemathor: am einfachsten hiermit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/VPN_Plugins
<kubine> Title: VPN Plugins › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> newan, Firefox hat damit nichts zu tun
<dadrc> Der speichert seine Sessions in .mozilla/firefox
<newan> o.k
<newan> ich beobachte das mal, aber es war schon goldwert das der rest nun geht
<hemathor> k1l: danke, hilft aber nicht weiter... habe ja alles installiert und ausgefuellt, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht...
<drone_12345> hallo, weiss jemand wie ich icons aus dem shell menue loeschen kann wenn sie nicht unter 'main menu' stehen?
<k1l> hemathor: dann bin ich so aus derm stehgreif überfragt. aber bei vpn gibts auch zig verschieden varianten mit entsprechenden lösungen
<ehd> hm... ich kann nicht nach sda oder sdb installieren. brauche ich eine "BIOS Boot Partition" im GPT außerhalb des raids?
<ehd> # grub-install /dev/sda
<ehd> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: unable to identify a filesystem in hd0; safety check can't be performed.
<bekks> Das kommt auf dein RAID an.
<ehd> aktuelles raid setup: /dev/md0 ist ein RAID1 mit /dev/sda und /dev/sdb
<bekks> Und bei der Fehlermeldung brauchst du eine non-GPT Partition.
<ehd> grub-install auf md0 segfaultet :)
<ehd> mal gucken was der 12.04er server installer so anlegt
<bekks> Der Installer ist immer der selbe ;)
<ehd> aber hoffentilch etwas, das funktioniert, wo ich mir was abgucken kann :)
<ehd> https://gist.github.com/b94d437915a92c959e90 ich glaube, dass ich sda und sdb doch vorher partitionieren muss.
<kubine> Title: evilhackerdude's gist: b94d437915a92c959e90 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<bekks> Nö, muss man nicht.
<ehd> sollte also grub-install damit klar kommen, dass sda und sdb direkt von md0 genutzt werden?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<bekks> Nur zerlegt Dir das dein Raid ;)
<bekks> Denn die md-Metadaten stehen u.a. auch ganz am Anfang der Devices - in diesem Fall im MBR.
<ehd> genau, nach 2048 sektoren
<bekks> Nein, am Anfang eines jedes MD Devices stehen auch Metadaten.
<ehd> ah. richtig. "data offset" ist 2048
<ehd> super offset ist 8. jo, da hätte ich wohl drüber gebügelt :)
<ehd> sorry, it's my first time with swraid :)
<ehd> was kann ich tun, damit grub-install funktioniert und nicht die metadaten überschreibt? sda und sdb mit einer partition mit ausreichend offset anlegen?
<NTQ> Hi. Seit gestern oder vorgestern nutzt mein ubuntu anscheinend nicht mehr die nvidia-treiber, zumindest behauptet das auch nvidia-xconfig, wenn ich es starte und compiz geht auch nicht mehr. Und ich weiß nicht, wie das passieren konnte. wie kriegt man das wieder hin?
<Fuchs> NTQ: mal einen nvidia bug report erstellen, mit sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<Fuchs> NTQ: dann entpacken, inhalt in einen pastebin, den pastebin hier verlinken
<NTQ> Fuchs: bitte sehr: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409297/
<kubine> Title: nvidia bug report › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> bin gleich wieder da
<NTQ> nach einem kompletten systemneustart geht's jetzt wieder. aber ich hab nicht wirklich viel gemacht
<NTQ> es läuft zwar immer noch nicht ganz so wie's sollte, aber naja. mein externer bildschirm vom laptop sollte eigentlich links vom hauptbildschirm angeordnet sein, aber jetzt ist er immer rechts. und ist natürlich verwirrend
<NTQ> und das, obwohl ich es in nvidia-xconfig richtig angeordnet hab ;)
<OlMightyGreek> ich bin ein bisschen am verzweifeln! ich bekomme das tearing einfach nicht weg! Nvidia karte, neuste treiber, xorg lt. wikimodifizier, vsync an, compiz-settings: manuelle refreshrate gesetzt, workarounds aktiviert lt. empfehlung..... es ist echt furchtbar
<ehd> bekks: danke für die hilfe, grub kann jetzt was mit meinen platten anfangen
<michas_> hi, ich habe einen ubuntu-rechner mit funktionierendem Internet. Außerdem habe ich ein Handy, welches ich (temporär) mit Internet versorgen möchte. - Die Frage ist, wie geht das am einfachsten? Ein Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk über NetworkManager funktioniert nicht, da das Handy keine Ad-Hoc-Netzwerke mag. ein echter Hotspot funktioniert nicht, da der Ubuntu-treiber keine AP hinbekommt. Der ominöse "Internet-Durchgang" den das Handy per USB anbietet funktionier
<michas_> t wohl nur mit passender Windows-Software. :(
<michas_> Ich überlege gerade einen alten Wlan-Router rauszuholen und dann das handy an den router und den router ans ubuntu. aber das wird irgendwie immer komplizierter.
<michas_> hat evt. jemand noch eine bessere idee?
<ehd> puh, reboot ins raid/lvm system geschafft :-)
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-17
<LittleBuster> morgen. Kann ich nautilus als meinen Standard Filemanager setzen und wenn ja, wie?
<koegs> LittleBuster: nautilus ist der standard dateimanager in ubuntu
<LittleBuster> komisch, wenn ich auf "Computer" gehe startet er Nemo und nicht nautilus
<koegs> LittleBuster: kann ich mal die Ausgabe vo "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" sehen?
<koegs> !nopaste > LittleBuster 
<kubine> LittleBuster: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> ist das ein linux mint?
<LittleBuster> http://pastebin.com/m45nhfpB
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descripti - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> LittleBuster: hast du denn cinnamon mit dem PPA nachinstalliert?
<LittleBuster> Nein, kein mint. Wie er sich verhält wenn ich mich lokal anmelde kann ich nicht sagen. Verwende ausschließlich xrdp für den Zugriff
<Seymour> Huhu! Kann man die neueste Xubuntu-Version auch von einem Bootmedium installieren, auf dem selbst eine ältere drauf ist?
<k1l_> Seymour: dann müsstest du upgraden. was meistens mehr aufwand ist als ein aktuelles iso zu ziehen
<Seymour> k1l das aktuelle Iso HAB ich längst gezogen. Aber es war so extrem aufwändig und fummelig, das Bootmedium so zu konfigurieren, wie ich's haben will, dass ich das nicht anfassen möchte.
<Seymour> und ich hab versucht, das 13.04 auf nen anderen Stick zu schreiben, aber der Rechner weigert sich, davon zu booten
<koegs> Seymour: grub2 kann ISOs laden
<Seymour> koegs Ich hab den Rechner von einem Bootmedium mit einer älteren Version gestartet. Da liegt das 13.04 sio im Downloadverzeichnis und auf diesem Live-System arbeite ich jetzt.
<Seymour> koegs kann ich von dieser live-Oberfläche aus irgendwie das neueste System von diesem Iso auf das SSD des Rechners installierne? Braucht man da ebenfalls grub zu?
<koegs> keine ahnung ob das geht, hab ich noch nie gesehen, grub2 ist da was anderes
<LittleBuster> noch eine andere Frage: kann ich den Window-Manager von xrdp auch beeinflussen?
<LittleBuster> bzw, festlegen welchen Window-Manager xrdp verwenden soll
<Seymour> koegs ich hab keine Vorstellung, wie das in der Praxis vor sich geht, mit grub2 ein anderes IMage zu laden, was muss ich denn da machen?
<koegs> Seymour: was zu lesen für dich https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<kubine> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Seymour> koegs also ich hab jetzt (hoffentlich) gemäß dieser Anleitung in der  /etc/grub.d/40_custom file einen zusätzlichen Menüeintrag angelegt  http://pastebin.com/uG0B8auX
<kubine> Title: menuentry "Ubuntu 13.04 ISO" { set isofile="/home/xubuntu/Downloads/xubuntu-13. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Seymour> koegs bin mir noch nicht völlig sicher wegen der loopback Zeile. Die "Systempartition" des live-Filesystems ist auf sdb1, das müsste ja gemäß der Anleitung (hd1,2) sein?
<koegs> das wird dir bei ner live-cd nicht viel bringen, da die änderungen nicht gespeichert werden :)
<Seymour> koegs es ist ein persistentes Live-System
<Seymour> koegs das war sehr haarig (für meine DAU-Verhältnisse) aufzusetzen, deswegen will ich das ja auch nicht zerschießen
<Seymour> koegs aber welchen Weg hattest DU denn im Sinn?
<Seymour> koegs deswegen wäre es mir ja eigentlich viel lieber, wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre, das neue Image aus dem laufenden Betrieb heraus von dem voll gebooteten Rettungssystem aus auf der SSD zu installieren, weil ich auf die Weise ständig weiter im IRC bleiben könnte falls irgendwas schiefgeht
<erkules> ahoi, kann man bei upstart timeout auf undef setzen? 
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, aber http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ wahrscheinlich nicht
<kubine> Title: Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises (at upstart.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> ... wahrscheinlich schon.
<koegs> Seymour: zu Grub aufm persistenen Live-System kann ich nix sagen, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert
<Seymour> koegs es hat eh nicht geklappt, grub ließ sich nicht updaten
<erkules> kubine: also nein
<Seymour> koegs ich hab jetzt noch mal probiert, auf dem anderen USB-Stick das neue Image als Bootmedium zu erstellen  gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> allerdings fand sich in dem Starter meines Livesystems kein Unetbootin sondern der "Startmedienersteller"
<Seymour> koegs und die unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin#Boot-Optionen%20anpassen beschriebenen Dateien sehen ganz anders aus, da fehlt die "!append..." Zeile wo man die Optionen für ein deutsches Layout einfügen sollö
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> koegs aber mir fällt grad auf, dass da steht "Anstatt auf einen USB-Stick kann man mit UNetbootin auch auf jede andere Partition die Distribution installieren. Dazu einfach den Haken bei "Show All Drives (Use with Care)" setzen."
<Seymour> Ist der Startmedienersteller das gleiche wie Unetbootin (auf deutsch) oder muss ich den extra installieren?
<koegs> unetbootin muss man installieren
<Seymour> ok, dann test ich das jetzt mal.
<Seymour> Hallo! Ich wollte da grad ein paar Pakete vom Backup-Verzeichnis nach /var/cache/apt/archives/ kopieren, aber es gingt nicht 
<Seymour> sudo cp /media/rentier/Datengrab/xubuntu/var/cache/apt/archives /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Seymour> cp: Verzeichnis »/media/rentier/Datengrab/xubuntu/var/cache/apt/archives“ wurde ausgelassen
<Seymour> Hab ich mich da mit der Syntax vertan oder so was?
<dadrc> ja
<Seymour> dadrc, hast du's genauer?
<dadrc> cp kopiert Verzeichnisse nur, wenn du -r angibst. Wenn du nur Dateien kopieren willst, würd ich aber eher mit Globbing arbeiten
<dadrc> ^
<Seymour> dad was ist globbing?
<dadrc> cp <...>/archives/* /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dadrc> Kopiert alle Dateien aus dem ersten Verzeichnis in das zweite
<Seymour> grmbl
<dadrc> Globbing ist dabei das *
<dadrc> Wird von deiner Shell (also Bash) automatisch zu einer Liste aller Dateien in dem Verzeichnis gemacht
<Seymour> dadrc,  wieso ich dachte so was heißt Wildcard?
<Seymour> egal hat geklapt danke hervorragend weiter gehts
<dadrc> Naja, das * ist schon 'ne Wildcard, aber das Umwandeln der Wildcard (oder generell eines Dateinamen mit Wildcard drin) heißt Globbing
<Seymour> Kann das sein, dass so eine LUKS Verschlüsselung selbst ein schnelles SSD massiv einbremst?
<Seymour> Weil ich hab das System grad OHNE Verschlüsselung neu aufgesetzt und es wirkt spürbar schneller
<dadrc> Ich würd eher sagen, da kommt die CPU mit dem Entschlüsseln nicht hinterher
<dadrc> Der SSD ist das egal, ob die Daten verschlüsselt sind oder nicht.
<Seymour> dadrc, ich hab grad versucht, mit  sudo chown -R sämtliche Dateien auf dem Datenvolume meinem neu angelegten Benutzer zuzuweisen, das hat aber nicht geklappt
<Seymour> dadrc, anscheinend ließen sich sämtliche Dateien, die (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) im Besitz des root waren, auf diese Weise nicht neu zuweisen
<Seymour> dadrc, ist das normal und was muss ich da m achen um die dem neuen Besitzer zuzuweisen?
<dadrc> moment
<dadrc> Seymour, zeig mal den genauen Befehl, den du benutzt.
<Seymour> sudo chown -R rentier:rentier /media/rentier/Datengrab/
<dadrc> hm, an sich richtig.
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte ein `ls -l /media/rentier/Datengrab` in einen Pastebin und gib mir die URL
<Seymour> dadrc, die Dateien, die im Besitz des kryptischen Benutzers "999" waren, hat er auch rentier zugewiesen
<Seymour> glaub ich
<dadrc> 999 ist der Live-CD-Nutzer, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<Seymour> dadrc, kann gut sein, ich hab die letzten Tage ausführlich mit meinem (leider jetzt durch Unetbootin gehimmelten) Live-System gearbeitet
<Seymour> ahhh
<Seymour> die Gruppe heißt gar nicht rentier, sondern rentier-Syste,-Product-Name
<Seymour> m(
<Seymour> argh
<Seymour> kann man die irgendwie einfach umbenennen ohne irgendwas grande zu zerstören?
<dadrc> Sicher, dass das nicht der Rechnername ist? Der wird üblicherweise so gebildet.
<Seymour> dadrc, wird er wohl
<Seymour> dadrc, ist das dann nicht autmatisch auch die Gruppe?
<dadrc> hneiun
<dadrc> ...  nein
<Seymour> dad ich habs jetzt noch mal mit der Gruppe adm probiert
<Seymour> dadrc, also udo chown -R rentier:adm /media/rentier/Datengrab/
<Seymour> dadrc, hat aber ebenfalls nicht geklappt
<Seymour> dadrc, muss ich da womöglich ebenfalls son globbing machen?
<Seymour> dadrc, sudo chown -R rentier:adm /media/rentier/Datengrab/*
<Seymour> ?
<koegs> nein
<koegs> du solltest mal schauen wofür das -R steht
<Seymour> koegs na für rekursiv. Aber es klappt ja nicht.
<koegs> !fn > Seymour 
<kubine> Seymour: Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Seymour> koegs http://pastebin.com/LsN0beWJ
<kubine> Title: sudo chown -R rentier:adm /media/rentier/Datengrab/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Seymour> nach einigen Sekunden kam das Prompt wieder, ohne Fehlermeldung
<koegs> und woran merkst du, dass es nicht funktioniert?
<Seymour> koegs aber zahlreiche Dateien sind nach wie vor im Besitz des Benutzers root und nicht rentier
<Seymour> koegs und ich seh die halt in einem normalen Thunar nicht, und mit dem gksudo thunar soll ich ja nicht arbeiten
<koegs> dann wäre mal ein "ls -laR /media/rentier/Datengrab" interessant
<koegs> aber vorsicht, man sieht alle dateinamen :>
<Seymour> koegs möchtest du die dann gern alle gepastebint haben oder was?
<Seymour> koegs weil das ist ein 2TB volume und das ist praktisch voll, das könnte eine etwas längere Liste werden
<koegs> mich interessiert einfach was da für dateien noch root gehören sollen, ob das was spezielles ist
<Seymour> koegs es sind jedenfalls keine aktuellen Systemdateien, die Platte hab ich erst nach der Installation dazu gehängt
<dadrc> Seymour, ja, bitte mal als Pastebin
<Seymour> dadrc, die Ausgabe von ls kann man doch irgendwie in eine Textdatei umleiten, mit >name.txt oder so gell=
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Oder direkt in 'nen Pastebin: ls -laR | pastebinit
<dadrc> Wobei du pastebinit wahrscheinlich erstmal installieren musst
<Seymour> ... und er konnte auch jede Menge Verzeichnisse nicht öffnen vermutlich muss ich da sudo ls machen
<Seymour> dadrc, koegs es ist dabei ein Textdokument von schlanken 100 MB entstanden.
<dep_> Brauche Hilfe! Bringe scanner nicht zum laufen
<dep_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415017/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> Sollen wir nicht doch lieber auf eins der Unterverzeichnisse von /datengrab einschränken?
<dep_> xsane meldet: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19745032/scanner_autErkennung.png.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - scanner_autErkennung.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<koegs> Seymour: du kannst auch noch ein grep auf root einbauen, für den ersten versuch
<Seymour> koegs wenn ich so was selbstsändig könnte wär ich nich hier ;-) wie lautet die Syntax?
<dadrc> dann lass erstmal das -R weg, vielleicht reichen die Infos schon
<Seymour> dadrc, dann sind da keine solchen root-Dateien drin. Ich nehm einfach mal das Backup von meinem vormaligen Home-Verzeichnis
<LittleBuster> wie kann ich den User ändern unter dem transmission-daemon ausgeführt wird?
<dadrc> dep_, hast du das hier gemacht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner_gt68xx
<kubine> Title: Scanner gt68xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ?
<LittleBuster> und noch eine Frage bezüglich LVM und Energiesparoptionen. ist es Problematisch den Festplatten zu erlaugen sich automatisch abzuschalten wenn ein LV über 3 Platten geht?
<dep_> ja
<dep_> habe nur /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules den Eintrag 0664 auf 0666 endern müssen
<dadrc> Und die Firmware ist da, wo sie sein soll, hat passende Rechte, etc?
<dep_> sonst alles original
<dadrc> Naja, original hilft ja nichts, musst die Firmware von 'nem Windows-Treiber kopieren
<dep_> weiss nicht mehr, was Ich da weitzer machen kann
<dep_> -z
<dadrc> LittleBuster, bzgl. LVM: Geht an sich, muss halt im Zweifelsfall die Platte wieder hochdrehen.
<Seymour> dadrc, in dem ls -laR taucht keine einzige der im Besitz von root befindlichen Dateien auf.
<dadrc> Seymour, wie kommst du denn überhaupt drauf, dass die Datei root gehört, wenn es nicht dransteht?
<Seymour> dadrc, indem ich mir im Thunar mit dem Kontextmenü die Berechtigungen anschaue
<Seymour> dadrc, ich bin alter Windowsuser, sagte ich das nicht?
<LittleBuster> dadrc: das ist schon klar. Da es auch eher ein Datengrab ist stört es nicht wenn mal ein Zugriff länger dauert. Also theoretisch unproblematisch
<dadrc> LittleBuster, joa
<LittleBuster> danke
<dadrc> Seymour, dann such dir mal bitte mit Thunar eine der Dateien und zeig mir dann `ls -l /pfad/zur/datei`
<dadrc> LittleBuster, und was transmission angeht: Wenn das Ding ein init- oder upstart-skript hat, wahrscheinlich da
<dadrc> Also entweder in /etc/init oder /etc/init.d
<dadrc> Kurz afk, dann mehr.
<LittleBuster> dadrc: es hat ein init-script, nur finde ich dort nichts von einem User
<Seymour> dadrc, "ls: Zugriff auf /media/rentier/Datengrab/Home/Videos/Kasabian - Vlad The Impaler (Dir. Richard Ayoade).avi nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung"
<Seymour> dadrc, im gksudo Thunar wird als Besitzer übrigens nicht root, sondern rentier angezeigt
<mustard_> Seymour: befindet sich die Festplatte an einem anderen Rechner (z. B. Raspberry Pi)? Und du greifst dort per SSH/SFTP darauf?
<Seymour> mustard wenn ich so was alles könnte, wär ich vermutlich nicht hier ;-)
<mustard_> ok Seymour :D
<Seymour> mustard allerdings hab ich die Platte wie gesagt erst nach der Systeminstallation dazu gehängt
<Seymour> und da konnte ich zwar die Dateien sehen aber an den ganzen Verzeichnissen waren diese X-e und sie ghörten wem anders als meinem Arbeitsuser also hab ich versucht, sie dem zuzuweisen
<mustard_> mit root-rechten? also per sudo?
<Seymour> mustard auch, ja
<mustard_> und wem gehören die verzeichnisse?
<Seymour> mustard das kommt drauf an, mit welchem Thunar ich gucke. MIt dem normalen gehören sie dem root - mit dem gksudo-Thunar gehören sie dem rentier
<mustard_> :D Wer ist das "rentier"?
<Seymour> mustard das ist mein Arbeitsuser
<Seymour> mustard der default-user des frischb installierten systems
<Seymour> mustard dem ich versucht habe, sämtliche Dateien auf dem Datengrab-Volume zuzuweisen
<Seymour> (vergeblich)
<koegs> Seymour: was hat die Partition für ein Dateisystem?
<Seymour> koegs ext4
<koegs> und wenn du ein "sudo chmod" auf diese Datei machst, geht danach ls immer noch nicht?
<koegs> "chown"
<LittleBuster> bei einem LV über 3 Laufwerke macht doch disk-by-uuid in der hdparm.conf wenig sinn?
<Seymour> koegs ich hab das jetzt bei einer der Dateien versucht, die auch im normalen Thinar sichtbar war, da hat sich nichts geändert
<koegs> bitte die kompletten befehle + ausgabe aus dem terminal im nopaste, sonst glaub ich nix :P
<Seymour> http://pastebin.com/cfpaJxek Keine Ausgabe erfolgt
<kubine> Title: sudo chown rentier:adm /media/rentier/Datengrab/Home/Videos/Protest.avi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> und wo ist da ls -la?
<Seymour> ich habs dann auch mal bei einer der Dateien probiert, die nur im gksudo thnar überhaupt sichtbar waren
<mustard_> Seymour: Drückst du nach der Eingabe der BEfehle auch die ENTER-Taste?
<Seymour> mustard dochdoch
<Seymour> koegs http://pastebin.com/cSbKjv6j
<kubine> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo chown rentier:adm /media/rentier/Dat - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Seymour> koegs das ls krieg ich nur mit sudo ausgeführt, sonst kommen nur Fragezeichen und "keine Berechtigung"
<koegs> darf man das auch mal sehen?
<mustard_> Und warum benutezr rentier aber gruppe adm?
<Seymour> mustard ich dachte das wär mal besser, der benutzer ist in dieser gruppe
<Seymour> koegs http://pastebin.com/9uZNsRXF
<kubine> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ ls -la /media/rentier/Datengrab/Home/Vide - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Rochvellon> Seymour> adm ist die gruppe, die nur die logdateien anschauen darf
<koegs> ggf. nochmal die Berechtigungen auf /media/rentier/Datengrab, .../Home und .../Videos überprüfen
<koegs> ansonsten wird es mal zeit für nen fsck auf die platte
<Seymour> Rochvellon welche Gruppe soll ich denn sonst nehmen?
<mustard_> Seymour: die gruppe deines benutzers
<Rochvellon> Seymour> bsp. eine einzurichtende gruppe namens rentier
<Seymour> mustard_,  welche IST das denn?
<mustard_> siehe Rochvellon 
<koegs> wenn es den User rentier gibt, gibt es auch die Gruppe rentier, zumindest wenn man ein standard-ubuntu nimmt :)
<mustard_> Rochvellon: diese gruppe sollte es ja bereits geben
<Seymour> Argh aber das musste ich doch bei den letzten drei Installationen auch nicht... ach was solls
<mustard_> Seymour: Die Gruppe wird automatisch erstellt
<Seymour> mustard_, ich hatte halt zwischendurch die Befürchtung, die Gruppe hieße rentier-System-Product-Name weil das am Prompt so steht
<Seymour> und das jedes Mal zu tippern...
<mustard_> die gruppe des benutzers heiß so wie der benutzer.
<Rochvellon> und auf diese gruppe setzt du dann die berechtigungen für die dateien und ordner
<koegs> also sprechen wir mal klartext... "sudo chown -R rentier:rentier /dein/Verzeichnis" funktioniert normalerweise immer, wenn nicht, mach halt mal ein fsck
<dadrc> Auf den Verzeichnissen fehlt das Execute-Recht.
<mustard_> das was du meinst, ist der name des rechners. z. B. User@Meinrechenr$
<mustard_> dadrc: Stimmt!
<koegs> also noch ein "sudo chmod -R 755 /dein/Verzeichnis" hinterher
<mustard_> :D 
<dadrc> Und weil es garantiert bei allen fehlt: `find /media/rentier/Datengrab/ -type d -exec chmod +x {}\;`
<Seymour> ich glaub ich hab da bei mindestens einigen versuchen einen slash and ende des pfads gemacht
<koegs>  und bestimmt auch im "gksudo thunar" wild rumgeklickt, von selber macht ubuntu so einen quatsch nicht :)
<Seymour> koegs ich hab da nur die Berechtigungen angeschaut
<Seymour> koegs bzw geguckt, ob die dATEIEN ÜBERHAUPT NOCH DA WAREN
<Seymour> dadrc,  bei dem find: Fehlendes Argument für "-exec".
<koegs> aua! schrei nicht so.
<Seymour> koegs sorry
<koegs> Seymour: ist ja auch egal, "gksudo thunar" ist nie ne gute idee, so generell und den rest hast du wahrscheinlich durch irgendwelche versuche durcheinander gepuzzeltr
<Seymour> koegs tja, hätte mir ein gewisser bekks gestern direkt die richtge Syntax gesagt, hätte ich nicht selbst rumprobieren müssen
<mustard_> bekks? der hat wohl zu viel getrunken! :P
<dadrc> Seymour, das {}\; gehört zum Befehl dazu.
<Seymour> aaaaaaaah
<Seymour> dadrc, ich hatte das auch wortwörtlich da reingepastet
<Seymour> hier warte ich paste es zurück:
<mustard_> aber die ` gehören nicht zum befehl!
<koegs> sehe nix im log zu bekks, was soll er denn gesagt haben? :D
<Seymour> rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ find /media/rentier/Datengrab/ -type d -exec chmod +x {}\;
<Seymour> koegs "Lies dich halt fünf Minuten in die Sache mit den Benutzern und Rechten ein und dann brauchst du hier auch nicht rumzuflennen" oder so ähnlich
<koegs> vernünftige Aussage :)
<Seymour> koegs aber du siehst ja, wozu es geführt hat
<ring0> koegs, statt \; geht auch + oder?
<dadrc> mustard_, deshalb benutz ich Backticks: Die kann man auch drinlassen, geht trotzdem :)
<mustard_> dadrc: ah, ok
<Seymour> dadrc, jedenfalls sind die Dteien jetzt auch ohne diesen find-befehl im normalen thunar alle da und es gibt keine x-chen mehr an den ordnericons
<Seymour> soweit ich sehe
<koegs> ich würd sagen da hat man gestern nicht mehr viel gelesen, aber das wird jetzt offtopic
<mustard_> funktioniert es jetzt, Seymour?
<Seymour> mustard_, wie gesagt, ich kann die files jetzt alle sehen, das reicht mir fürs erste
<mustard_> ok
<Seymour> mustard_, ich hab da aber noch ein zweites Datenvolume sowie dessen Backup-Volume ;-)
<mustard_> dann viel spaß mit deinen daten!
<mustard_> ok, Seymour. du weißt ja jetzt wie es geht :)
<Seymour> nicht zu vergessen die Backup-Platte von dieser geschichte hier... aber ich glaub, die leg ich komplett neu an
<Seymour> übernächste Woche, wenn ich mal Zeit hab...
<Seymour> ich hab mein Home-Userverzeichnis gestern vor der Neuinstallation auf eine Harddisk gerettet, kann ich die "einfach" jetzt beim neuen System in das neue Home-user-Verzeichnis kopieren oder könnte das eine schlechte idee sein?
<koegs> gezieltes kopieren ist IMHO besser
<Minipluto> Seymour: also wenn die Ubuntu-Version eine neuere ist, würde ich bestimmte Ordner auslassen
<Seymour> aber es sind so viele... vor allem wenn man die versteckten dazu nimmt....
<koegs> ist doch prima, wird man altlasten los
<Minipluto> Seymour: die nicht versteckten sind ja noch in Ordnung aber bei den versteckten ist "es sind so viele" leider kein Argument *G* musst du auch mal positiv sehen, dann ist mal wieder etwas klar Schiff gemacht
<Seymour> von klar schiff sind wir noch GANZ weit entfernt... <seufz>
<Seymour> stattdessen hab ich garantiert WIEDER Angst irgendwas zu löschen weil ich ja nicht weiß, was man evtl noch mal braucht um irgendwas zu restaurieren und also kommt schon WIEDER ein Rest von vor-der-neuinstallation hinzu... 
<Seymour> ich schlepp hier bestimmt noch Verzeichnisse von meinem vor-vor-vor-vorletzten Rechner mit rum
<Minipluto> außerdem, wenn du nur die versteckten rüber kopierst, die du kennst, sprich von Programmen, die du regelmäßig verwendest, wird das auch nicht länger als 10-20 Minuten dauern
<Seymour> der unter Win95 lief! oder so
<Seymour> hm ok better safe than sorry
<Seymour> kann ich das .mozilla rüberkopieren und hab meine Bookmarks, Passwörter etc wieder? Oder muss man da noch was einstellen?
<Minipluto> das geht. Wenn man sich mozilla damit zerschießt, kann man den einfach wieder löschen
<Minipluto> aber ist mir noch nie passiert
<Seymour> OK ich versuch jetzt erst mal die Sichtbaren
<Minipluto> problematisch würde ich eher systemnahe Ordner sehen wie .dbus, .compiz, .local, .gnome2 u.s.w.
<Seymour> ist die Syntax so korrekt? sudo cp -r /media/rentier/Datengrab/Home/ /home/rentier/
<Seymour> (in dem ersten Verzeichnis sind die Inhalte des vormaligen User-Homeverzeichnisses)
<Seymour> ich will halt vermeiden, dass er in /home/rentier/ ein /home/ anlegt und DA dann die ganzen Inhalte eine Ebene zu tief reinkopiert
<Minipluto> warum möchtest du da sudo verwenden?
<Seymour> Minipluto, reine gewohnheit um zu vermeiden, dass er wieder wegen irgendwas rumzickt, was ich sowieso nicht verstehe
<Minipluto> außerdem kopiert das dann ja wieder alles. Konsole in allen Ehren aber in dem Fall würde ich es ja schon komplett von Hand machen.
<Seymour> Minipluto, wie? Im Thunar? Wenn das bekks liest
<koegs> Seymour: bei deinen Terminal-Fähigkeiten und deinem Willen dich da einzulesen würde ich für diese Aktion auch eher Thunar empfehlen
<Minipluto> Seymour: wenn du das machst, was du da geschrieben hast, ist der Besitzer auf alle Dateien und Ordner root:root
<Minipluto> Fehlermeldungen gibt es da nur deshalb micht, weil die davon ausgehen, dass man weiß, was man tut, wenn man sudo verwendet
<Minipluto> mit Strg-C & Strg-V ist das in ein paar Minuten gebacken. Das Backup behälst du einfach und wenn du in ein paar Tagen merkst, dass du von einem Programm was vergessen hast, holst du es einfach nach. Ist nur eine Empfehlung ;)
<Seymour> Minipluto, das erklärt allerdings einiges
<Minipluto> Seymour: wasn?
<Minipluto> das mit sudo? :D
<Seymour> Minipluto, vor allem das bekks Schuld ist an der ganzen User-Besitz-Rechte-Verwirrung auf meinem Datengrab, weil der am Sonntag so kategorisch drauf bestanden hat, dass man mit sudo cp immer immer immer besser dran ist
<Minipluto> Seymour: naja das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. es gibt ja auch noch ein paar Parameter wie -p
<Seymour> Seymour, also gingen zumindest die am Sonntag damit geretteten und anschließend im root-Besitz befindlichen files auf bekks' Konto und nicht auf mein unfähiges "Herumgeklicke" im Thunar <g>
<koegs> ach du gurkst auch als Harals523 rum, das erklärt einiges
<Minipluto> Seymour: es gibt ja auch Ordner, auf denen man als normaler Benutzer keine Leserechte hat, da kann man dann sudo nehmen. Aber wenn man a) die Besitzer bei Quelle und Ziel gleich hat und b) nur Benutzerordner von den üblichen Programmen kopieren will, reichen dazu meiner Erfahrung nach normale Benutzerrechte aus. Außerdem bekommt man ja auch eine Rückmeldung, wenn etwas nicht lesbar ist. Dann kann man immer noch die härtere Methode ...
<Minipluto> ... nehmen. 
<jokrebel> hi
<Seymour> Minipluto, das ist halt die Gewöhnung die einsetzt weil dauernd irgendwas nicht geht
<jokrebel> Ich denk da mal vorsichtig, dass becks nicht pauschal gesagt was Du eingeben sollst, sondern eher halt auf die Benutzung von cp hingewiesen. Was aber ein Einlesen in die Manpage von cp voraussetzt um es dann auch richtig anzuwenden. Alles weitere bitte aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic (ich konnte mir nur nicht verkneifen diese massive Schuldzuweisung aufzugreifen)
<Minipluto> Seymour: damit macht man es aber dann eher schlimmer
<Seymour> Minipluto, z.B. Catfish fand bei der vorherigen Installation praktisch *nie* auf Anhieb *irgend* etwas und man musste *immer* auf "intensive Suche" klicken => warum dann nicht gleich "intensiv" was immer dabei auch anders gemacht wird, hinter den Kulissen)
<jokrebel> Seymour: Bitte! Das nebenher gerede nach Offtopic verlagern. Danke.
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> gerade ist mir mein lappi in der bahn abgeschmiert... :(
<subz3r0> angeblich kein platz mehr im root. hab dann bissel geschaut woran es liegt. hab nen log file in /var/log welches über 6 gigs hat?
<subz3r0> uvcdynctrl-udev.log
<subz3r0> wollte dann platz schaffen, aber es ging nix mehr. nun booted er nicht mehr ;/
<subz3r0> "The system is running in low graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card and input...."
<subz3r0> jmd. ne idee was es sein könnte?
<subz3r0> löschen kann ich das file auch nicht
<subz3r0> sudo: nicht ind er lage auf /var/lib/sudo/user/tty1 zu schreiben. auf dem gerät ist kein speicherplatz mehr verfügbar"
<subz3r0> hmm?
<subz3r0> mit sudo rm -rf filename bekomme ich es nicht wech. sonst jemand ne idee?
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Vermutlich solltest Du da erstmal mit einer LiveCD rangehn und aufräumen/Platz schaffen.
<subz3r0> jokrebel: aber wieso kann ich nix löschen? verstehe ich nicht so wirklich
<subz3r0> er soll es ja nciht in den papierkorb packen, sondern direkt löschen
<subz3r0> okay, mit der root console hab ich es nun gelöscht bekommen... sehr komisch das alles
<subz3r0> siehe da. file gelöscht, rebooted und gnome startet wieder
<subz3r0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwebcam/+bug/811604
<kubine> Title: Bug #811604 “uvcdynctrl spams uvcdynctrl-udev.log and fills up f...” : Bugs : “libwebcam” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<subz3r0> bin wohl nicht der einzige der den bug hat
<imox> kann ich irgendwie verknüpfen ins panel setzen welche bei alle benutzern erscheinen und die die nicht löschen oder verändern können? 
<Robert_Zenz> imox, welches panel? Und grundsätzlich würd ich zu "nein" oder "sehr schwierig" tendieren.
<imox> da wo die programme drin sind ;) an der seite also so ähnlich wie unter windows. da gibts ja nen user "all users" oder so und wenn man da icons auf den desktop legt sind die bei allen da und die dürfen die nicht löschen. 
<imox> also eigentlich brauch ich nur ein benutzerkonto wo sich gleichzeitig mehrere leute anmelden können. was ja im prinzip funktioniert aber dann arbeitet man ja auf dem selben konto und das geht ja dann nicht so wirklich ne idee wie ich das machen könnte?  
<Minipluto> afaik gibts für sowas halbwegs neuerdings extra ein Gastkonto, das sich automatisch zurück setzt
<imox> ne man soll ja schon normal arbeiten können dateien abspeicher etc. nur gewisse dinge sollten global gesetzt werden
<imox> das muss doch irgendwie gehen?
<Rochvellon> hm, folgender würgaround würde mir einfallen: alle dateien mit einstellungen, die nicht geändert werden sollen, werden schreibgeschützt gesetzt
<Rochvellon> oder dass das profil einmal erstellt und dann gesichert wird und beim abmelden wird ein script ausgeführt, dass geänderte einstellungen wieder zurück kopiert
<kultprok> Moin, ich habe ein Problem, dass nach einem Upgrade auf 13.04 die WLAN-Verbindung nicht mehr läuft. Ich habe mal alles, was ich an Daten zusammenschaufeln konnte, hier hinterlegt: https://gist.github.com/krisjugisto/44b3f359c2cabecda86b
<imox> Rochvellon: hmm ok mit dem script wäre ne lösung. aber trotzdem schade das sowas nicht geth
<Rochvellon> ansonsten frag mal bekks, ob der noch ne lösung weiß
<kultprok> hat jemand einen rat für mich?
<imox> Rochvellon: bekks redet nicht merh mit mir 
<destiny1> Greife mit Ubuntu über Samba auf einen anderen Computer im Netzwerk zu. Läuft auch einwandfrei. Wundere mich nur, warum ich im Dateimanager den anderen Computer doppelt angezeigt bekomme. Einmal als smb://hostname und einmal als smb://hostname.local. Kann ich das irgendwie unterbinden und mich für einen der beiden entscheiden?
<imox> was isn der unterschied zwischen unity 2d und 3d? 
<stevieh> 3d macht das ganze Compiz zeugse?
<jokrebel> kultprok: Welcher Kanal ist im Router eingestellt? Und welches WLAN-Portokoll (802.xy) und welche Verschlüsselung?
<kultprok> Damit bin ich jetzt gerade überfragt. Bin auch nicht mehr direkt vor Ort, kann ich später wieder schauen.
<kultprok> Schon einen Verdacht?
<Seymour> Huhu! Beim Versuch, XP auf eine VM in Virtualbox zu installieren, gibt's nen Stop-E und dann stürzt das Host-Linux ab, hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegt?
<imox> hmm wie kann ich denn bei 13.04 den unity desktop runterwerfen 
<kultprok> jokrebel: Sorry, hatte vergessen, meine Antwort ordentlich zu adressieren.
<jokrebel> kultprok: Kanäle höher als 11, Mixedbetrieb sowohl beim Protokoll als auch bei der Verschlüsselung und Sonderzeichen bei der SSID und/oder dem Passwort machen schon mal Probleme. (so ganz pauschal)
<kultprok> jokrebel: Okay, danke. Da habe ich schon mal was, wo ich anfangen kann. Wenn ich wieder am Rechner bin, schaue ich mal. Sonderzeichen könnte so etwas sein, das ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.
<betz0r> mein mysql server logt noch fröhlich die queries mit trotz general-log = 0 (laut mysqld --no-defaults --verbose --help), was kann das verursachen?
<Art4> Weiß jemand, wieso man Dia unter Ubuntu 13.04 nicht installieren kann? apt kann dia oder dia-common einfach nicht finden.
<Art4> bzw dia-gnome kann auch nicht gefunden werden
<stevieh> Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
<stevieh>   dia dia-common dia-libs
<stevieh> geht einfach so...
<Art4> geht bei mir nicht
<Art4> $ sudo apt-get install dia
<Art4> E: Paket dia kann nicht gefunden werden.
<stevieh> apt-cache showpkg dia
<stevieh> Package: dia
<stevieh> Versions: 
<stevieh> 0.97.2-10 (/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<stevieh> ups, sorry :-)
<stevieh> aber 5 Zeilen können mal erlaubt sein
<ring0> Art4, hast du universe aktiviert?
<Art4> oh, ich guck mal nach
<Art4> ja
<Art4> ring0, hab ich aktiviert
<ring0> Art4, was sagt denn "apt-cache policy dia"?
<Art4> auch der Download über http://dia-installer.de/download/linux.html und über das Software Center klappt nicht: "Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: dia-common
<Art4> N: Paket dia kann nicht gefunden werden.
<Art4> ring0: Paket kann auch nicht gefunden werden
<ring0> Art4, paste doch mal deine /etc/apt/sources.lst irgendwo
<Rochvellon> Art4> schon mal ein 'sudo apt-get update' gefahren?
<Art4> Rochvellon: Ja, eben zur Sicherheit nochmal. Kann immer noch nicht gefunden werden
<Art4> ring0: http://pastebin.com/yck0Pfw3
<ring0> Art4, hm, universe und multiverse sind aktiviert. keine ahnung warum dia nicht gefunden wird
<stevieh> mach mal ein apt-cache showpkg dia in ein pastebin
<Art4> ring0: Über das Software Center kann ich nach Dia suchen und bekomme auch ein Ergebnis. Wenn ich drauf klicke, kommt der Fehler "Nicht gefunden Es gibt kein Software-Paket mit dem Namen 'dia-gnome-gnome' in Ihren derzeitigen Software-Quellen"
<ring0> dia-gnome-gnome gibt es auch nicht Art4 :)
<Art4> stevieh: N: Paket dia kann nicht gefunden werden.
<stevieh> komisch. naja, ich muss raus
<Art4> ring0: steht da aber so. :-P
<jokrebel> Art4: Steht wo?
<Rochvellon> ansonsten wechsle doch einfach mal den repo-server auf Haupt-Server
<Art4> jokrebel: wenn ich im Software Center nach "Dia" suche und das erste Ergebnis anklicke
<Art4> Rochvellon: Wie mach ich das?
<Rochvellon> Art4> schau mal nach Software-Paketquellen
<Art4> rochvellon: gefunden. Ich probiers mal
<Rochvellon> hast du server für deutschland drinnen stehen gehabt?
<Art4> Rochvellon: ja
<Art4> Rochvellon: Läuft :-)
<Rochvellon> Art4> die scheinen in letzter zeit arg viele probleme zu haben. ich stell mitlerweile die hauptserver ein, weil ich ständig auch solche meldungen bekomme
<Art4> Ok, Dia wird installiert.
<Art4> Rochvellon: Danke für die Hilfe :-)
<Rochvellon> yw
<ring0> Rochvellon, weißt du was da los ist? irgendwelche news gelesen?
<Rochvellon> ring0> ka, was da los ist. ich hatte die zwar mal angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, singemäß kam zurück, das würde wohl an der distribution oder so liegen
<jokrebel> das Paket heist totzdem nicht gnome-gnome ;-)
<ring0> Rochvellon, ok, interessant. also ade de-server
<Rochvellon> ring0> vorallem ist das auch noch ein uni-server ...
<Rochvellon> ach, ring0, das war mal wegen eines "416 Requested Range Not Satisable" als ein Fehlschlag beim Holen der Packages.gz auftrat.
<Rochvellon> obwohl ich die datei problemlos über den browser beziehen konnte
<ring0> Rochvellon, komische infrastruktur
<Winnie^> nabend, ist noch wer da der sich mit ufw etwas auskennt? ich habe eine ip gesperrt, aber sie kann dennoch weiterhin zugreifen. "ufw deny from 173.199.114.219" ist doch korrekt oder nicht?! ufw status --> enable
<ring0> Winnie^, kannst ja mal loggin anschalten und gucken, was genau passiert
<Winnie^> die geblockte ip taucht nicht im ufw. log auf
<Winnie^> oder was meinst du für ein logging
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw#Logging
<kubine> Title: ufw › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> das hier meinte ich
<Winnie^> danke für den tip
<Winnie^> im syslog wurde die ip nur 7 mal als geblockt geloggt
<Winnie^> das letzte mal vor stunden, aber jetzt gerade greift sie ja noch zu
<ring0> Winnie^, hast du mal überlegt, alles auf deny und nur einzelne sachen auf allow zu setzen?
<ring0> Winnie^, außerdem wie und wofür hast du diese ip denn gesperrt? protokoll, port, adresse,…
<Winnie^> default ist deny
<Winnie^> aber da ich einen webserver betreibe ist port 80 natürlich erlaubt
<Winnie^> mir gehen diese ganzen bots tierisch auf die nüsse
<ring0> verständlich
<Winnie^> gesperrt habe ich die ip wie oben geschrieben mit "ufw deny from 173.199.114.219"
<Winnie^> da die die robots.txt nicht beachten müssen andere mittel her, die ip ist von www.ahrefs.com
<ring0> also, ich hätte auch gedacht, dass die syntax korrekt ist
<Winnie^> www.baidu.com kommt auch regelmäßig. und dann noch www.majesticseo.com UnisterBot etc.pp.
<ring0> sonst kann ich dir nur iptables ans herz legen
<Winnie^> ich bin zwar für alternatvie suchmaschinen und unterstütze auch projekte wie www.duckduckgo.com aber habe keine lust den ganzen tag nur von irgendwelchen bots indiziert zu werden die eh kein schwein interessiert oder für diesen seo krams analysieren
<Winnie^> ich hab die ip jetzt direkt in den vhost als deny gepackt
<Winnie^> auf iptables würde ich gern verzichten. ist recht kompliziert und für diesen einfachen anwendungsfall für mich zu "complicated" daher dachte ich ich setze auf ufw :)
<Winnie^> ports bocken/freigeben funktioniert ja wunderbar, aber mit der ip stehe ich irgendwie auf dem schlauch
<ring0> joa, umgekehrt gesehen, wenn ufw zu unzuverlässig läuft, muss man wohl eine ebene tiefer gehen ;)
<Winnie^> tjo.
<Winnie^> in jeden vhost die ips zu pflegen ist auch recht umständlich und aufwändig, zumal dann der apache den mist blocken muss. da wäre mir direkt ein block auf netzwerkebene lieber
<Winnie^> kostet natürlich auch minimal ressourcen, wenn der apache das übernehmen darf
<Winnie^> werde mir morgen ma in ruhe iptables anschauen, aber für heute reichts mir. danke dir für die tipps! :)
<ring0> gerne. du packst das schon mit iptables
<Winnie^> normalerweise wäre es mir ja egal was die bots machen, aber bei 1,8 mio. forenbeiträgen sind die gut mit dem indizieren beschäftigt und indizieren dann auch parallel, das macht schon eine gewisse grundlast
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2 ist auch nicht verkehrt
<kubine> Title: iptables2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Winnie^> dies nur als hintergrundinfo. werde mir die iptables regeln ma anschauen. danke schön! :)
<ring0> :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-18
<malossi> morgen kann es sein das mein wlan durch ein schlecht  abgeschirmtes usb kabel gestört wird?
<malossi>  muss ständig abbrüche verzeichnen wenn ich folgendermaßen mit 
<malossi> dem wifiadapter verbunden bin
<malossi> wifi-adapter -> mini-usb kabel 1m -> usb-verlängerung 3M -> PC
<malossi> lass ich die verlängerung weg, gibts keine probleme, weiß  somit nicht ob es durch den leistungsverlust auf die 4M zu den  problemen kommt, oder ob das 3M kabel schlecht geschirmt ist  und dadurch für probleme sorgt, wobei ich immer dachte das bis  5M keinerlei probleme bereiten soltle
<koegs> malossi: das gehört wahrlich nur nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<malossi> ok ;)
<LittleBuster> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit zu sehen welche platte aktuell lese/schreibzugriffe hat?
<apollo13> iostat
<LittleBuster> das paket iotop wäre mir bekannt, iostat findet er nichtmal
<koegs> LittleBuster: sysstat
<apollo13> LittleBuster: ich hab dir auch kein paket genannt sondern ein programm
<LittleBuster> okay, funktioniert auch ... thx
<dAnjou> kann jemand erfolgreich netzwerkdrucker mit raring und der gnome-shell suchen und installieren? mein dialog findet keine.
<ppq> in xubuntu geht's *duck*
<dAnjou> der avahi browser findet die drucker ohne probleme
<dAnjou> is doch kacke, früher ging das einfach so
<dadrc> früher™
<dAnjou> aber echt hey
<dAnjou> installier ich halt xubuntu-desktop :P ... danach wird er jawohl hoffentlich auch für gnome verfügbar sein
<dakira> moin.
<dakira> mal eine frage. Bei einem kl. Internetcafe in einer Sozialeinrichtung mit ca. 10 Rechnern suche ich eine Möglichkeit um bequem die rechner auf dem aktuellen stand zu halten und zu konfigurieren. Ich schwanke zw. cssh und puppet. Mein Gefuehl sagt mir cssh reicht und puppet ist overkill. Was meint ihr?
<jokrebel> dakira: Umfragen bitte eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - hier nur konkrete Ubuntu-Support-Fragen. Danke.
<dakira> jokrebel: das sollte eine supportfrage sein. Die Frage in Kurzform: Wie kann ich sinnvoll 10 Ubuntu-Maschinen verwalten?
<verdooft> Hallo dakira.
<dakira> verdooft: hi ;)
<dodo4444> hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mir unter meinem ubuntu ein kleines skript zu basteln, welches zwei pdf-dateien seite für seite zusammenführt (da mein scanner keine duplex-scan funktion hat muss ich immer erst alle vorder- dann alle rückseiten scannen)
<dodo4444> mein ansatz ist dieser: http://pastie.org/8055953
<kubine> Title: #8055953 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<dodo4444> ich weiß aber leider nicht wie ich hier weitermachen soll
<ppq> wie verkleiner ich ein mehrseitiges gescanntes pdf so, dass ich es per mail verschicken kann? zu hohe scan-auflösung
<exoon> ppq, wenn es wenige seiten sind, würde ich es mit gimp einlesen. ansonsten keine ahnung.
<exoon> obwohl mit imagemagick kann man auch so einiges machn pdf->png->resize->pdf
<exoon> http://huangminghuang.blogspot.de/2011/04/compress-scanned-pdf-document-using.html
<kubine> Title: Huangming's Blog: Compress Scanned PDF document using ImageMagick (at huangminghuang.blogspot.de)
<exoon> convert -density 300x300 -quality 5 -compress  jpeg input.pdf output.pdf
<exoon> wäre einen versuch wert.
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-19
<miup> wie war das mit der spezifischen quellen angaben? apt-get install -t <quelle> <paket> oder apt-get -t <quelle> install <paket>?
<miup> hat sich erledigt
<dadrc> egal, geht beides ;)
<dadrc> Wenn es eine Quelle mit eindeutigem Releasenamen ist, geht auch apt-get install paket/release
<geser> werde da auch die Abhängigkeiten mitgezogen? ich hatte es mal in der Vergangenheit so versucht, aber da er die Abhängigkeiten sonst nicht auflösen konnte, bin ich zur -t Form gewechselt
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte das passieren, ja
<dadrc> Wobei ich das nur auf Debian-Kisten benutzen, bei Ubuntu ist Releasemischen nicht so richtig gut machbar
<dadrc> *benutze
<miup> dadrc: naja, ich wollte ein paar experimental teile unter sid mischen, aber ist ja OT ;) (obwohl es die Frage nicht ist :D)
<marti298> mahlzeit 
<Seymour> HELP! Ich hab grad versehentlich Leiste 0 gelöscht (Xubuntu) während ich eigentlich Leiste 1 weg haben wollte!
<Seymour> Kann man die irgendwie einfach genau so wie vorher wieder herstellen oder muss man da eine komplett neue Leiste erstellen?
<koegs> irgendwo findet man in den untiefen des Dateisystem bestimmt die Vorlange, schneller geht selber erstellen
<Seymour> könnte es helfen, einfach xfce4-panel zu deinstallieren und wieder neu zu installieren?
<koegs> nein, ein paket zu deinstallieren und zu installieren setzt in den seltensten fällen die config zurück
<miup> Seymour: ausser du deinstallierst das Paket mit den Configs. Aber den gleichen Effekt kannst du erzielen wenn du die Config einfach löschst.
<koegs> da die config aber im home-verzeichnis liegt, wird ihm das genau nix nützen
<miup> Stimmt auch wieder
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<kubine> Title: xubuntu desktop - Resetting XFCE Panels to default settings? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<kubine> Title: XubuntuPanels - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<miup> koegs: Seymour ist nicht mehr im Channel ;)
<koegs> dann sieh es als "der vollständigkeit halber" :D
<marti124> kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich nachdem ich unter ubuntu 13.04 ein spiel gespielt habe und es beende wieso sich meine auflösung vom desktop zurücksetzt und ich sie wieder neu einstellen muss ??
<Seymour> koegs scheint geklappt zu haben. 
<miup> marti124: wahrscheinlich weil das Spiel eine andere Auflösung voreingestellt hat
<marti124> ja und wie kann ich das so einstellen das enn ich aus dem spiel rausgehe meine desktop auflösung so bleibt wie ich sie eingestellt habe ??
<KevDi> hallo
<LordNelloz> KevDi: hi
<dadrc> Jemand 'ne Idee, wieso sich  mein Keyring nicht jedes Mal entsperrt, wenn ich den Rechner starte?
<LordNelloz> dadrc: hast du automatische anmeldung (ohne passwort) aktiviert? dann deshalb.
<dadrc> nein
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum eine gebrannte CD (nicht von mir gebrannt) in Nautilus nur als "UDF-Volume" angezeigt wird, aber wenn ich drauf klicke, wird das Ding als leer angezeit, obwohl Dateien drauf sein sollten.
<darkfire_> bin ich in diesen channel wenn es um die Version ubuntu 12.04 lts geht?
<bekks> Ja.
<darkfire_> hallo beks.
<darkfire_> Also ich bräuchte eigentlich die 10.04 
<darkfire_> Aber es wurde die 13.04 angeboten.
<bekks> Wo? Von wem? Wann? Warum?
<ppq> darkfire_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.4/ hier bekommst du noch 10.04. da nur noch die serverversion unterstützt wird, gibt es auch nur noch diese images auf releases.ubuntu.com.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<linux4ever> hallo
<lx4r> Hey
<aaki> Nabend!
<aaki> Hatte jemand mal einen Vorschlag des aptitude wie diesen: https://gist.github.com/asperling/5817107 ?
<kubine> Title: Installing php5-curl on Ubuntu Server 12.04, Ubuntu suggests to remove the linux-headers... :| (at gist.github.com)
<aaki> … und bestätigt diesen dann?
<aaki> Vor lauter Streß? 
<geser> passiert das auch bei apt-get?
<ppq> aaki: das klingt, als wäre ein früheres entfernen alter kernel und installieren eines neuen abgebrochen (worden)
<k1l> aptitude würd ich eh nicht nutzen seit das schluckauf mit multiarch hat(te)
<aaki> ok, das höre ich zum ersten mal, mit dem Schluckauf
<aaki> apt-get konnte ich nicht mehr testen, denn da hatte meine ENTER Taste schon zugeschlagen
<aaki> unverzeihlich
<aaki> Egal, es läuft wieder
<aaki> Und dabei lese ich immer vorher was er machen will
<aaki> Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich /boot aufräumen. Nur zur Sicherheit: Alle Dateien aus /boot mit einer Endung (numerisch) kleiner als $(uname -r) kann ich löschen, gefolgt von einem
<aaki> sudo apt-get autoremove
<k1l> aaki: nein
<aaki> Bsp: initrd.img-3.2.0-45-generic kann ich löschen, da uname -r = 3.2.0-48-generic
<aaki> Nein?
<k1l> du löscht da gar nichts. du deinstallierst die linux-image- ... pakete und die header pakete direkt mit dabei
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<aaki> das macht das autoremove dann
<aaki> dachte ich
<k1l> nee
<k1l> !apt-get
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<k1l> lies dir da nochmal an, was die befehle eigentlich machen
<aaki> jut
<DDavid> l
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-20
<Seymour> HUhu! Hat zufällig hier jemand eine Ahnung, wie man Gespeaker dazu bringt, die installierten mbrola-Stimmen zu nutzen?
<Seymour> Selbst wenn man sich im Hinzufügen_Menü zum entsprechenden Pfad klickt, sind die Stimm-Dateien ausgegraut und können nicht ausgewählt werden
<ThomasAR> hallo ich hab ne problem mit Sound
<ThomasAR> manchmal ist es sehr leise und manchmal kein sound
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Soundkarte, seit wann, funktioniert es auch ab und an mal?
<ThomasAR> Ubuntu 12.04
<ThomasAR> G3.4.2
<ThomasAR> wo kann ich beim laptop rausfinden welch soundkarte ich hab?
<dadrc> sollte in `lspci` drinstehen
<sysdef> jupp. lspci | grep Audio
<ThomasAR> Multimedia audio controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ThomasAR> so steht es in terminal
<ThomasAR> bei einpar neustarten hab ich aber normale sound (zufallstreffer)
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von `pactl list sinks` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Wenn du pastebinit installiert hast, geht das schön einfach mit `pactl list sinks | pastebinit`
<ThomasAR> ich installire mal pastebinit
<ThomasAR> installiert hab ich es und wie öffne ich es?
<sysdef> ThomasAR: echo "foobar" | pastebinit
<apricot1> wo finde ich Programme um .wav Datei zu öffnen. z.B. aus Firefox Öffnen mit - Andere - z.B. Rythmbox/Audacity/...
<sysdef> apricot1: du fragst wo die im dateisystem liegen?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> aber als 'user' öffnen
<sysdef> apricot1: type audacity
<apricot1> ? type audacity ?
<sysdef> das ist ein beispiel
<sysdef> gib mal in der konsole ein :)
<apricot1> ah ok :)
<sysdef> ThomasAR: oder das file dahinter schreiben: pastebinit .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ThomasAR> sorry wo muss ich es schreiben?
<sysdef> in das schwarze fenster mit der gruenen schrift
<sysdef> das ist ein konsolenbefehl
<ThomasAR>  Unable to read from: .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ThomasAR> sorr bin anfänger
<beaver74> ThomasAR, 'pactl list sinks | pastebinit' .. dann die URL hier pasten
<ThomasAR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783526/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> ThomasAR, zur Hintergrundinformation - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<kubine> Title: Pastebin - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ThomasAR> <beaver74> Danke für info!
<beaver74> sehr gerne
<erik__> Hi. Eine Frage zu GRUB: Ich habe Ubuntu 13.04 (64bit) auf einem Macbook Pro installiert, parallel zu MacOSX. Jedoch läuft das Booten immer erst über refit, was mir (auch wenn's Nörgeln auf hohem Niveau ist) zu viel Zeit kostet. Wie kann ich GRUB2 (im EFI-Mode) jetzt auf /dev/sda1 installieren?
<dadrc> ThomasAR, hast du gerade Sound?
<ThomasAR> ja aber leise mit kopfhörer
<ThomasAR> wie geschrieben manchmal funktioniert beide normal Laptop und Kopfhörer
<dadrc> erik__, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ` sollte nach Installationsort fragen.
<dadrc> ThomasAR, 	Aktive Profile: analog-output-headphones;output-amplifier-off
<dadrc> → Sound nur auf Kopfhörer, ohne Verstärker.
<dadrc> ThomasAR, start mal `pavucontrol`
<ThomasAR> <dadrc
<ThomasAR> sorry
<ThomasAR> dadrc, ich hab beide probiert ich hör nur leise
<dadrc> Müsste eigentlich auf der Konfigurationsseite ein Dropdown geben, in dem du einige Profile aussuchen kannst. Da sind nur 2?
<ThomasAR> und konfiguration funktioniert nur mit Analog Stereo Duplex
<ThomasAR> bei mir sind es 3 zu auswal und 4te ist aus
<ThomasAR> Analog Stereo Duplex, Analog Stereo Eingang, Analog Stereo Ausgang und Aus
<ThomasAR> und nur kopfhörer funktioniert jetzt mit Analog Stereo Duplex
<dadrc> Joa, Analog Stereo Duplex ist gut.
<ThomasAR> wenn ich nach einpaar neustarte funktioniert auch laptop ohne kopfhörer
<dadrc> ThomasAR, und auf der Ausgabegeräte-Seite?
<ThomasAR> ohne verstärkung hör ich leise und mit hör ich leise aber mit bass
<dadrc> Kann es sein, dass das so ist, wenn du mit angestecktem Kopfhörer bootest?
<ThomasAR> ja aber auf L-Mnit macht es auch keine probleme nur Ubuntu
<ThomasAR> ich werd mal neustarten mit ausgestecktem Kopfhörer
<ThomasAR> bis gleich
<ThomasAR> ok jetzt ist es leiser als vorhin aber gleiche Problem
<ThomasAR> jetzt ist es leiser als vorhin aber gleiche Problem
<ThomasAR> hallo
<jokrebel> !geduld > ThomasAR
<kubine> ThomasAR: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<agaNox> moin zusammen
<agaNox> Nutzt jemand RetroShare?
<k1l_> ws soll damit sein? :)
<agaNox> will es testen
<agaNox> brauche jemand der sich damit schon beschäftigt. 
<dadrc> ThomasAR, was ist das genau für ein Laptop?
<jokrebel> agaNox: Frag Deine konkrete Supportfrage (wenn Du denn eine hast) - Für allgemeine Umfragen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser geeigent.
<ThomasAR> http://www.mein-pc.eu/Profil/MyUbuntuTestLaptop-SuperSonic-PCI-E-NK7/29842
<kubine> Title: MyUbuntuTestLaptop!: SuperSonic PCI-E NK7 - Mein-PC.eu (at www.mein-pc.eu)
<ThomasAR> es ist ein GERICOM 1st SuperSonic PCI-E NK7
<jokrebel> ThomasAR: Du weist, dass 10.04 nur noch die Serverversion Unterstützung hat?
<ThomasAR> ja damals kamm ein update und ich hab nicht aufgepast und jetzt hab ich 12.04
<dadrc> ThomasAR, also... die Karte ist total seltsam. Aber: Es gibt ein paar Optionen, die du testen kannst.
<ThomasAR> ok
<dadrc> Und zwar kannst du dem Treiber beim Laden Optionen mitgeben
<ThomasAR> ? wie beim laden?
<dadrc> Dafür machst du in der Datei /etc/modprobe.d/snd_atiixp.conf einen Eintrag
<dadrc> Sollte ungefähr so aussehen: "options  snd_atiixp ac97_quirk=<irgendwas>"
<dadrc> Wenn du die Datei geändert hast, kannst du mit `sudo modprobe -r snd_atiixp && sudo modprobe snd_atiixp` den Treiber neuladen
<dadrc> Die möglichen Optionen wirst du einfach durchprobieren müssen, sind hier unter "AC97 Quirk Option" aufgelistet
<dadrc> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
<ThomasAR> snd_atiixp.conf find ich nicht
<dadrc> Einfach erstellen
<ThomasAR> soll ich es unter 46- GB-Dateisytem oder Dateisytem erstellen?
<ThomasAR> weil ich hab da zwei Dateisysteme = 1 Gärete: 46 GB-Dateisytem und Rechner: Dateisystem
<dadrc> In /etc/modprobe.d/ sollst du das erstellen
<dadrc> Müsste eigentlich unter Dateisystem zu finden sein, das Verzeichnis.
<ThomasAR> ja aber in beiden orten gibt es ein /etc/modprobe.d/
<dadrc> Mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib `cd /etc/modprobe.d` ein. Da muss die Datei hin :)
<dadrc> So, erstmal afk, zusehen, dass ich noch vor dem Gewitter nach Hause komme. 
<ThomasAR> ok vielen dank nochmal!
<xelan> Hallo, wie kann ich Nutzer automatisch ausloggen, wenn sie 10 Minuten nichts getan haben?
<dAnjou> xelan: google gefragt?
<xelan> Ja. export TMOUT=60 kam dabei raus
<xelan> aber ich weiß nicht wie "user idling" definiert ist
<xelan> ich will user rausschmeißen die nix machen. Nicht user die einige Tage eine Simulation am laufen haben
<xelan> also praktisch alle, die sich per GUI einloggen und diese dann nach 10 minuten nicht mehr benutzen
<dAnjou> das is wohl schwer realisierbar
<xelan> warum sollte es?
<dAnjou> weil du wohl kaum unterscheiden kannst, welche prozesse wichtig sind
<xelan> Niemand sagt, das es über den befehl passieren muss
<xelan> Vorstellbar wäre ein logout, falls lxde/gnome/kde den screen wegens idling lockt
<dAnjou> wenn ein nutzer eine simulation startet, wie willst du es dann von anderen prozessen unterscheiden, die einfach so unter dem nutzer laufen
<xelan> ich kenne die config files dafür aber nicht
<deem> hi. ich habe ein problem mit meinem, mit dm-crypt verschlüsselten device. ich habe die festplatte in ein neues notebook eingebaut und versucht das system zu starten. beim booten kommt allerdings nicht die passwort abfrage, sondern lediglich "evms_activate is not available". Boote ich ein livesystem, kann ich dort das luks allerdings problemlos öffnen
<xelan> Simulationen laufen praktisch nie über die GUI. Daher würde es mir reichen Nutzer zu kicken, die in der GUI idlen.
<dAnjou> xelan: vllt. keine frage für IRC. mal bei serverfault.com oä probieren
<dadrc> xelan, wenn die User 'nen Screensaver aktiviert haben, was sich ja machen lassen sollte, tausch den halt durch ein Logout-Skript aus :>
<dadrc> </BOFH>
<xelan> dadrc: sehr sehr gerne. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das mache. Die Idee hatte ich aber auch schon
<dadrc> Welche GUI haben die denn?
<xelan> dadrc: ich bin seit stunden am suchen wo LXDE den lockscreen aufruft. Dort wollte ich dann logout reinschreiben
<xelan> LXDE
<dadrc> deem, http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2012/07/evmsactivate-is-not-available-on-boot.html schon probiert?
<kubine> Title: Leenix Blog. Linux Support in St Albans, Hertfordshire.: evms_activate is not available on boot (at blog.leenix.co.uk)
<dadrc> xelan, benutzt LXDE nicht einfach den xfce4-power-manager?
<xelan> dadrc: leider weiß ich 2 Dinge nicht. 1. Wo ruft LXDE dieses "screen lock" auf. 2. Wie logge ich diesen und auch nur genau diesen User aus, der gerade eingeloggt war in LXDE
<deem> dadrc: ich hab einiges durchprobiert. habs jetzt aber gelöst, in dem ich in der crypttab mal "sda2_crypt" durch "data" (so heißt mein luks device eigentlich) ausgetauscht haben, die initramfs neugebaut habe und jetzt läufts wieder :) trozdem danke
<xelan> dadrc: ich bin mir nicht sicher. Ich hatte gehofft das letztendlich alle GUIs irgendeinen xorg Befehl aufrufen, um den Desktop zu sperren. Ich kenne mich mit LXDE leider garnicht aus und weiß nicht wo die config dateien dazu liegen
<dadrc> xelan, guck mal, ob du xfce4-power-manager-settings findest
<xelan> dadrc: es müsste per command line geschehen. Ich muss das für 30 Rechner machen
<dadrc> skripten kann man das dann immer noch
<xelan> ich hab die Rechner nicht vor mir ^^
<dadrc> Zum Rumprobieren echt hilfreich.
<xelan> dadrc: ich glaub es aber nicht. xfce4-power-manager-settings ist hier nicht drauf
<xelan> dadrc: mein plan war der folgende: den abfrage dialog für "lxde-logout" verschwinden lassen, so, dass direkt ausgeloggt wird. Anschließend dann lxde-logout bei hybernate. shutdown, reboot, lock, reinschreiben
<xelan> leider weiß ich nicht, wo die config für diesen abfrage dialog liegt
<dAnjou> dies ist eine ubuntu-arch-mix frage, aber sie gehört eher hierher, weil: wie mounte ich ein verschlüsseltes HOME? es wurde bei der standard-desktop-installation erstellt, also keine custom spielereien.
<dAnjou> *ubuntu-installation
<dadrc> xelan, guck dir mal timeoutd an
<dadrc> Müsste das können, was du willst
<dadrc> Gibt's gerade nicht als Paket, aber naja.
<xelan> dadrc: Das hatte ich schonmal gefunden. Aber wie ist "idling" definiert? Und funktioniert das nicht nur für die bash?
<dadrc> timeoutd hat X11-Support, sagt es
<xelan> hm
<xelan> selbst wenn. Wenn ein user firefox offen lässt und der screen lockt, dann läuft firefox im hintergrund weiter. Wie will man denn da "idling" definieren?
<xelan> hab halt angst, das es später nur Probleme macht
<dadrc> So wie der Bildschirmschoner auch, wahrscheinlich
<xelan> stimmt
<xelan> ich schau es mir mal an....drück mir mal die daumen
<dadrc> dAnjou, ist doch einfach ecryptfs, wenn du da nichts dran geändert hast
<dAnjou> dadrc: hab grad ecryptfs-recover-private gefunden
<dAnjou> hat hervorzeichnend funktioniert
<dadrc> gut gut
<xelan> dadrc: ich fürchte ich finde das Paket nicht
<dadrc> Ubuntu hat keine Pakete, sag ich ja
<dadrc> Debian schon. Klaue halt entsprechend.
<xelan> dadrc: nur oldstable http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=timeoutd
<kubine> Title: Debian -- Package Search Results -- timeoutd (at packages.debian.org)
<MoinZen> hallo zusammen
<MoinZen> habs geschafft mein Kubuntu wieder zu starten .. soweit so gut ...
<MoinZen> aber mein windows 8 bekomme ich nicht mit boot-repair wieder heile
<MoinZen> ich würde mich super freuen, wenn mir jemand dabei behilflich sein könnte
<apollo13> tja, für windows bist hier leicht falsch :þ
<MoinZen> ja ich weiß
<apollo13> versuchs mal in nem windows channel
<MoinZen> das läuft ja auch eigentlich
<MoinZen> nur funzt der eintrag in grub nicht mehr
<MoinZen> bzw er hat noch nie funkzioniert
<deem> MoinZen: ist der eintrag denn noch da, wenn ja, was tut dein grub, wenn du ihn auswählst
<deem> ?
<MoinZen> deem: da ist noch ein eintrag aber wenn ich den auswähle kommt nur ne nachricht, dass der irgendwas nicht finden konnte
<deem> MoinZen: dann führ doch mal ein "sudo update-grub" in einem terminal aus
<MoinZen> deem: hab ich gemacht
<MoinZen> deem: die efi partition ist aber nicht auf der root partition sondern auf der windows partition ...
<deem> oh. efi. damit kenn ich mich nicht aus
<NoiseFreak> moin
<NoiseFreak> hab da nen problem mit nem java update kennt sich damit jemand aus?
<dAnjou> !frag > NoiseFreak 
<kubine> NoiseFreak: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dAnjou> wie geht das denn eigentlich? /home/max/.Private on /home/max type ecryptfs (...)
<dAnjou> zeigt mir mount
<dAnjou> oder wie wird ecryptfs zeug gemountet?
<NoiseFreak> ahh okay danke kubine 
<dAnjou> normalerweise wird doch der inhalt des original-ordners versteckt, aber ich hab trotzdem noch nen .Private in ~/
<NoiseFreak> also ich hab jetzt diese anleitung befolgt
<NoiseFreak> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1091
<kubine> Title: Howto install Oracle (Sun) Java JRE for Linux Mint - Linux Mint Community (at community.linuxmint.com)
<NoiseFreak> so jetzt hab ich das entpackt und nu komm ich nicht weiter -.-
<TheMechanist> NoiseFrak: Wo hängst den fest, wenn ich das  richtig sehe musst du doch nur JRE als standard festlegen? Der befehl wies geht steht ja da...
<NoiseFreak> ich hänge bei http://pastebin.com/PET7AYTD
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~/Downloads $ sudo mv -v jre1.7.0_* /opt/java/64mv: Versch - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> so den teil hab ich auch jetzt hänge ich bei http://pastebin.com/DWSHQ8Ev
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~/Downloads $ sudo mv -v jre1.7.0_* /opt/java/64 »jre1.7 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheMechanist> versuch mit:  sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/opt/java/64/jre1.7.0_25/bin/java" 1
<TheMechanist> Und danach entsprechend: sudo update-alternatives --set java /opt/java/64/jre1.7.0_25/bin/java
<NoiseFreak> so jetzt sagt mein browser aber immer noch ist veraltet
<bekks> Hast du den Browser neugestartet?
<sonotos> hm ist bei euch flash auch deaktviert weil zu alt?
<sonotos> moin
<bekks> sonotos: Moin. Nein.
<sonotos> 13.4
<NoiseFreak> so browser ist jetzt aus
<NoiseFreak> wieder an
<sonotos> hm komisch, hab alles upgedated
<NoiseFreak> Ähm ich bekomme hier gerade ne meldung das die seite die ich aufrufen möchte durch meine sicherheitseinstellung blockiert wird wie löse ich das denn jetzt?!
<TheMechanist> Screenshot bzw. welchen Browser verwendest du?
<bekks> Welche Seite versuchst du denn aufzurufen, ausser "about:plugins"?
<NoiseFreak> mom kommt sofort
<NoiseFreak> ähm habt ihr zufällig ne seite wo ich den screenshot hochladen kann=
<TheMechanist> http://www.directupload.net/
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder hochladen - Dein Upload Service (at www.directupload.net)
<NoiseFreak> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotof0yo196sub.png
<NoiseFreak> aber nicht lachen
<NoiseFreak> :D
<TheMechanist> Hab kein Chrome hier aber in dem Einstellungsmenü wirst du sicher was unter Sicherheit oder so finden. Ansonsten teste das ganze mal mit FF. Dort wird man nach Zulassung pro Seite gefragt ;)
 * TheMechanist *schmunzel*
<NoiseFreak> okay ich guck mal...
<TheMechanist> Ich habs grad getestet (natürlich ohne mich da einzuloggen :P) unter FF gibts die standard sicherheitsabfrage. bei chrome wird java wohl standardmäßig blockiert so das du das in den optionen erst ändern musst
<NoiseFreak> toll bei ff funktioniert es
<bekks> Ist das Java Plugin unter about:plugins gelistet?
<NoiseFreak> ich schau mal fix
<NoiseFreak> jop
<bekks> In welcher Version?
<NoiseFreak> da steht was vonwegen Kritisches sicherheits_update herunterladen sollte ich das tun
<NoiseFreak> version steht da nicht
<NoiseFreak> Java(TM)
<bekks> Mach bitte einen Screenshot davon.
<NoiseFreak> alles klar
<TheMechanist> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1247383?hl=de
<NoiseFreak> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfoto0w7rl4mv59.png
<kubine> Title: Blockierte Plug-ins - Google Chrome-Hilfe (at support.google.com)
<NoiseFreak> ich hab nochwas gefunden da steht java plug-in 1.7.0_21
<bekks> Was dann die alte Version ist.
<NoiseFreak> da müsste aber eig. stehen 1.7.0_25
<bekks> Deinstallier die .21 komplett.
<NoiseFreak> so darunter steht dann nochmal java 1.7.0._25
<NoiseFreak> ich glaube ich hätte die alte erst deinstallieren müssen -.-
<NoiseFreak> ich bräuchte den befehl dazu :D
<NoiseFreak> ich bin nur mit copy und paste gut im terminal :D
<TheMechanist> Was ergibt den: sudo update-alternatives --set "mozilla-javaplugin.so" "/opt/Oracle_Java/jre1.7.0_25/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so" 
<NoiseFreak> ich möchte firefox nicht nutzen 
<TheMechanist> achja sry
<NoiseFreak> aber er sagt iwie ist nicht registriert wird nicht gesetzt
<TheMechanist> Zu Deinstallation: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java?redirect=no#Manuell
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheMechanist> Version beeachten!
<NoiseFreak> ok
<NoiseFreak> danke ich versuch es mal
<bekks> "iwie"?
<bekks> Was ist die GENAUE Meldung?
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/a7KdJLUj
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~ $ sudo update-alternatives --set "mozilla-javaplugin.so" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> bekks sorry
<TheMechanist> Das verwundert nicht weiter da du ja das FF Plugin garnicht installiert hast...
<bekks> Was sagt ls -lha /opt/Oracle_Java/jre1.7.0_25/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ? :)
<NoiseFreak> verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Dann ist die Meldung zu erwarten.
<NoiseFreak> ^ ^
<bekks> Du solltest den PFad zu der Datei natürlich anpassen.
<TheMechanist> Frage ist ja warum bei ihm das ganze ohne das nötige Plugin in FF funktioniert?
<NoiseFreak> so hab jetzt :  sudo update-alternatives --remove "java" "/opt/Oracle_Java/jre1.7.0_21/bin/java" gemacht
<bekks> !java
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<NoiseFreak> eigentlich ist die frage wie bekomme ich es im chrome am laufen :D
<bekks> Steht im Artikel :)
<NoiseFreak> joar ich hab es jetzt deinstalliert aber ich finde es immer noch im chrome oO
<bekks> Dann hast du es nicht deinstalliert.
<NoiseFreak> sudo update-alternatives --remove "java" "/opt/Oracle_Java/jre1.7.0_21/bin/java"   ABER was macht der befehl denn??
<NoiseFreak> der deinstalliert das doch
<TheMechanist> pastbin mal die ausgabe von "ls /opt/Oracle_Java"
<NoiseFreak> alles klar
<NoiseFreak> das verzeichnis existiert nicht
<bekks> update-alternatives deinstalliert gar nichts. Das bearbeitet alternatives-Einträge.
<bekks> NoiseFreak: Dass das Verzeich nichts existiert hast du vorhin schon rausgefunden.
<TheMechanist> Mein Fehler
<bekks> Vergiss Copy und Paste und benutz die realen Pfade auf deinem System.
<NoiseFreak> ok 
<NoiseFreak> aber welchen befehl soll ich dann zum deinstallieren nehmen
<bekks> "rm" - da du das manuell installiert hast.
<bekks> Nur solltest du erstmal die neue Version zum Laufen bewegen.
<bekks> Folge dazu dem Wiki-Artikel, vergiss Copy und Paste, und benutze die Version .25 statt .21.
<NoiseFreak> unter ff läuft es ja ich meine es sollte auch auf chrome funktionieren wenn ich version 21 deaktiviere
<TheMechanist> Hast du dich den bei dem von dir geposteten tut auch an den punkt mit den ff plugin gehalten?
<bekks> Deine Meinung ist halt so nicht richtig. 
<TheMechanist> Versuch mal: sudo mkdir /opt/google/chrome/plugins && sudo ln -s /opt/java/64/jre1.7.0_25/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<TheMechanist> das sollte das plugin für chrome installieren
<bekks> ls -lha /opt/google/chrome/plugins wäre interessanter als "Versuche".
<TheMechanist> entschuldige da hat bekks natürlich recht
<NoiseFreak> okay 
<NoiseFreak> nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> kann man irgendwie ein diff zwischen dateien in /etc und deren original im paket zeigen?
<bekks> NoiseFreak: WAS nicht gefunden? :)
<dAnjou> und wenn ja, wie
<NoiseFreak> ls: Zugriff auf /opt/google/chrome/plugins nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Ah :)
<bekks> Was sagt "which chrome"?
<NoiseFreak> also ich habe die version 21 jetzt mal deaktiviert und knuddelz.de gestartet und siehe da es geht
<bekks> Dann finde nun heraus, wohin du wie .21 installiert hast, und deinstalliere es :)
<NoiseFreak> :)
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/nuq8V0YD
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~ $ sudo update-alternatives --remove "java" "/opt/Oracle_ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> das habe ich auch schon gemacht
<bekks> Existieren die Dateien denn auch, die du da angibst?
<NoiseFreak> jetzt wohl nicht mehr
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> update-alternatives löscht genau nichts.
<NoiseFreak> wenn ich die remove
<bekks> Es setzt _alternatives_
<bekks> Es installiert nichts. Es deinstalliert nichts.
<NoiseFreak> hmm das natürlich doof
<TheMechanist> NoiseFreak: Die werden nicht removet du löscht sozusagen nur den Befehl das statt dem Systemstandard ein anderes Java verwendet werden soll (alternative) das sich im angegebenen ordner befindet ;)
<NoiseFreak> oh man ich muss zum friseur mich blond färben
<NoiseFreak> hmm und wie finde ich nun raus wo ich das iwann mal hin installiert habe?
<bekks> ls -lha /opt/ ist ein Anfang.
<bekks> Existieren die Dateien denn auch, die du da angibst?
<bekks> ls -lha dateiname
<bekks> ls machen wir jetzt zum dritten mal heute abend :)
<NoiseFreak> :D
<NoiseFreak> da gibts nen java ordner
<bekks> Existieren die Dateien denn auch, die du da angibst?
<NoiseFreak> nö
<bekks> Sicher?
<NoiseFreak> ne
<bekks> Dann prüf es nach.
<NoiseFreak> bin dabei
<NoiseFreak> ls -lha /opt/java/64/
<NoiseFreak> also darunter ist nur die 25.er
<bekks> Ist egal.
<bekks> Das hier ist dein Paste: http://pastebin.com/nuq8V0YD
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~ $ sudo update-alternatives --remove "java" "/opt/Oracle_ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Existieren die Dateien die du da angibst?
<NoiseFreak> ok mom
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/KkcWzRDh
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~ $ ls -lha /opt/ insgesamt 28K drwxr-xr-x 7 root root - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ist egal.
<bekks> Ich will wissen ob die vier Dateien aus deinem obigen Paste existieren oder nicht.
<bekks> Wie oft soll ich noch danach fragen?
<NoiseFreak> scheinbar existiren die dateien nicht
<bekks> Du hast bisher nicht mal ansatzweise geprüft, ob sie existieren.
<bekks> ls -lha dateiname
<bekks> Und das ganze viermal.
<NoiseFreak> ok
<TheMechanist> bekks: Da ihr bezugsverzeichnis nicht exestiert kann es die datein doch auch schlecht geben. Oder meinst du die _25 Fassungen?
<NoiseFreak> ihr?!
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich nutze seit gestern Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 und bin voll enttäuscht, dass hier so viel kaputt ist und viele der Bugs, die ich habe, sogar schon ewig bekannt sind. Ist das normal momentan, dass mehr an Features als an Bugs gearbeitet wird?
<TheMechanist> NTQ: Was meinst du den genau? Bugs gibst natürlich immer ;)
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/ENLiBBg0
<kubine> Title: andre@Hardcore-Laptop ~ $ ls -lha /opt/Oracle_Java/jdk1.7.0_21/bin/java ls: Zug - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> ist das jetzt nachgeprüft???
<NTQ> TheMechanist: Meine Soundkarte geht plötzlich nicht mehr und man muss alsa neustarten. er fährt nicht runter, sondern er hängt einfach bei einem schwarzen Bildschirm. Bei Nautilus wurde die Compact-Ansicht entfernt und manchmal ist Copy-Cut-Paste-Rename ausgegraut, usw.
<TheMechanist> NTQ: Also das mit Nautilus ist normal, das ausgrauen ist ohne weitere Infos schwer zu beurteilen ;) Aber das mit dem Sound ist natürlich nicht normal
<NTQ> Totem ist fürchterlich langsam und FullHD-Videos kann man damit ganz vergessen, manchmal stürzt er ab, wenn man vom Zwei- in den Ein-Monitor umschalten will.
<bekks> NoiseFreak: Ja, jetzt schon.
<NoiseFreak> und sie existieren nicht 
<NoiseFreak> wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe
<bekks> Ja, nur waren die update-alternatives Aufrufe dann ebenso sinnlos.
<NoiseFreak> :D ist mir jetzt auch klar :D
<NoiseFreak> wie bekomme ich denn jetzt raus wo es installiert ist?
<bekks> NoiseFreak: such nach Dateien, die "java" heissen, z.B. so: find / -type f -name java
<NoiseFreak> sollte ich das vllt. als sudo machen?
<NoiseFreak> weil der sagt ganz oft keine berechtigung
<NoiseFreak> wie war der befehl nochmal das der mir das auflistet |more oder so ?!
<bekks> sudo braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht, weil du .21 auch als normaler User benutzen konntest.
<bekks> Und |more ist richtig, ja.
<NoiseFreak> wenigstens etwas was ich behalten habe :D
<NoiseFreak> hä iwie klappt |more nicht dabei
<bekks> "iwie"?
<NoiseFreak> irgendwie
<NoiseFreak> ;)
<bekks> Was genau gibst du denn ein?
<bekks> Und was genau passiert?
<NoiseFreak> find / -type f -name java |more
<bekks> Ja, und dann?
<NoiseFreak> er hat mir alles aufgelistet aber ich kann nicht durchblättern
<NoiseFreak> also ich kann nicht wieder ganz zum anfang... -.-
<bekks> Zeig mal die komplette Ausgabe.
<guntbert> NoiseFreak: wenn du bequem durchblättern wilsst, nimm   less    anstatt   more
<bekks> pg! :P
<bekks> moin guntbert
<guntbert> hi bekks :)
<NoiseFreak> okay ich versuchs mal
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/TLHVS7BM
<kubine> Title: find: "/proc/2214/task/2220/fd": Keine Berechtigung find: "/proc/2214/task/2220 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> so und da hört es dann nach oben hin auf...
<bekks> !pastebinit  NoiseFreak 
<bekks> !pastebinit  | NoiseFreak 
<bekks> kubine:!
<bekks> !pastebinit > NoiseFreak 
<kubine> NoiseFreak: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<bekks> Geht doch.
<NoiseFreak> ich hab doch pastebin benutzt
<bekks> Der Inhalte ist unvollständig, wie du selbst gesagt hast. Also wertlos.
<guntbert> NoiseFreak: lies genauer, bekks hat dir pastebinit empfohlen
<NoiseFreak> deswegen installier ich es jetzt+
<NoiseFreak> gibts da ne anleitung zu wie es funktioniert?
<bekks> Ja.
<guntbert> NoiseFreak: steht im Text von kubine oben
<NoiseFreak> ahhh also 
<NoiseFreak> find / -type f -name java |pastbinit
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> pastebinit, nicht pastbinit.
<NoiseFreak> sorry tippfehler
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/0iWmragh
<kubine> Title: andre - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> das ja cool
<NoiseFreak> :D
<NoiseFreak> ahhh jetzt zeigt der mir im pastebin nur die dateien an die ich gesucht habe ;) schlaues programm ;)
<bekks> Das sind 7 Zeilen. Was bitte scrollt denn da, für dein more?
<NoiseFreak> also in meinem terminal sieht das anders aus
<bekks> Dann mach mal ein find / -type f -name java | pastebinit 2>&1
<guntbert> bekks: !! willst du das wirklich?
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/w8id3p7M
<kubine> Title: find: "/proc/2214/task/2217/fd": Keine Berechtigung find: "/proc/2214/task/2217 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> guntbert: ICh weiss was da passiert ;)
<NoiseFreak> was passiert da
<NoiseFreak> ich weiß nicht ob ich enter drücken soll ;)
<bekks> ?
<NoiseFreak> das sind wieder nur 7 zeihlen
<NoiseFreak> zeilen
<NoiseFreak> :D
<bekks> Wo ist "da"?
<bekks> :)
<NoiseFreak> du sagtest ich weiß was "da" passiert
<bekks> Ja, und in diesen sieben Zeilen steht, wo überall "java" installiert ist. 
<bekks> Interessant sind die Zeilen 2 und 3.
<NoiseFreak> jop
<guntbert> NoiseFreak: es gibt 2 Ausgabekanäle: stdout(1) und stderr(2), mit der pipe erfasst du normalerweise nur (1) - das ist was du brauchst, mit 2>&1 leitest du auch (2) (Fehlermeldungen) dorthin um
<NoiseFreak> aber wieso zeigt der mir im terminal gefühlte 1000 zeilen an
<bekks> Weil 993 von den 1000 Fehlermeldungen sind.
<bekks> Wie gerade erklärt wurde.
<NoiseFreak> ahhhh ok hab erst abgeschickt und dann gelesen ;)
<NoiseFreak> danke euch 
<NoiseFreak> also muss ich jetzt nochmal in 2 und 3 nach dem update 21 suchen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du wisst bereits dass die da sind.
<bekks> apt-file search /path/to/file
<bekks> Das nennt dir die Pakete, aus denen diese beiden Dateien stammen.
<NoiseFreak> und gebe ich da noch irgendwas dazu ein oder kann ich das einfach so übernehmen?
<bekks> Ersetze "/path/to/file".
<NoiseFreak> ok ich muss noch eben apt-file installieren
<NoiseFreak> apt-file search /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java
<NoiseFreak> das hab ich da jetzt eingegeben 
<NoiseFreak> ach shit da hätte noch ein /to/file1 hin gemusst oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> Heisst die Datei /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java/to/file1 ?
<NoiseFreak> weil ich ja nur den pfad eingegeben hab
<bekks> Nein?
<bekks> Du hast einen Dateinamen angegeben.
<NoiseFreak> ist das nicht das gleiche?
<bekks> Nein?
<NoiseFreak> stimmt
<bekks> Richtig.
<NoiseFreak> aber was hat das programm jetzt gemacht
<bekks> Es hat Dir den Namen des Pakets genannt, aus dem die Datei /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java stammt.
<NoiseFreak> ähm nein
<bekks> Sondern?
<NoiseFreak> nix
<NoiseFreak> es ist gar nichts passiert
<bekks> Läuft der BEfehl noch?
<NoiseFreak> nein
<bekks> Dann stammt die Datei aus keinem Paket - und du hast sie "irgendwie" installiert.
<NoiseFreak> okay
<NoiseFreak> möglich
<NoiseFreak> hab da mal son skript runtergeladen und gestartet
<bekks> Ja, dann wende dich vertrauensvoll an den Autor des Skripts.
<bekks> Der kann Dir dann auch sagen, wie du das wieder los wirst.
<NoiseFreak> shit... :(
<NoiseFreak> hmm also kann ich das nicht einfach löschen?
<NoiseFreak> was ist denn wenn ich rm -r /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java eingebe
<bekks> Das löscht eine einzige Datei. Nur wird die von deinem Browser nicht verwendet.
<NoiseFreak> hmm
<NoiseFreak> okay dann versuche ich jetzt nochmal irgenwie zu rekonstruieren was ich damals gemacht habe
<NoiseFreak> oder ich lass es einfach deaktiviert 
<bekks> Du hast es nicht deaktiviert.
<NoiseFreak> http://forum.knuddels.de/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2309483&page=3
<kubine> Title: [Sammelthread] Ubuntu und Knuddels - Knuddels.de-Forum (at forum.knuddels.de)
<NoiseFreak> das hab ich damals gemacht
<NoiseFreak> ich hab das update in chrome plugins deaktiviert 
<bekks> Wo steht da was davon?
<dodo4444> Hallo, beim verwenden des befehls pdftk /pfad/datei.pdf burst output /pfad/%04d.pdf
<dodo4444> bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Unhandled Java Exception:" hier mehr: http://pastie.org/8064278
<kubine> Title: #8064278 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<dodo4444> dabei wird die erste datei angelegt (0001.pdf) welche aber dann eine größe von 0 byte hat
<dodo4444> merkwürdigerweise kommt das nicht bei allen pdf-Dateien vor. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich genauer herausfinde woran das liegt oder ob ich die pdf-Dateien "reparieren" kann (mit dem Öffnen der pdf-Dateien gibt es keine Probleme)
<dodo4444> ich habe bereits hier ein gleiches oder ähnliches Problem gefunden, werde aber aus der Diskussion keineswegs schlau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdftk/+bug/779908
<kubine> Title: Bug #779908 “pdftk fails with “output” option” : Bugs : “pdftk” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> dodo4444: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<dodo4444> 12.10
<NoiseFreak> bekks:  da ist nur das skript was ich mir geholt habe 
<dodo4444> pdftk und java ist alles aus den quellen. ich hab da nichts "außergewöhnliches" installiert
<NoiseFreak> naja ich gucke morgen weiter
<NoiseFreak> danke schonmal bekks 
<NoiseFreak> gute nacht
<NTQ> Ich hab gestern Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 installiert und unter "Systemeinstellungen" fehle einige Punkte wie z.B. "Ubuntu One", "Darstellung", "Privatsphäre" und "Tasten". Wie krieg ich die da denn rein? Dafür hab ich dann allerdings zweimal "Online-Konten" drin.
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-21
<Xanthin77> ich habe auf dem ubuntu 12.04 LTS einen proftpd installiert, zum ftp server funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei nur wenn ich daten vom ftp abrufen möchte sendet er dann die verzeichnisstruktur mit, kann ich das abschalten das er die verzeichnisstruktur mitsendet und nur die datei gesendet wird ohne pfad.
<dadrc> Xanthin77, müsste mit der DefaultRoute-Direktive gehen
<Xanthin77> dadrc, die defaultRoot-Direktive meinst du aber die sagt doch nur das der ftp benutzer sein verzeichnis nicht verlassen darf
<Xanthin77> ich habe einen ordner der mal baumg-md heißt dieser ist das home verzeichnis von proftp-benutzer, wurde angelegt mit "ftpasswd --passwd --name baumg-md --uid 109 --home /var/ftp/baumg-md/ --shell /bin/false" in diesem verzeichnis habe ich einen unterordner namens rcv, jetzt sendet er den ordner rcv/DATEINAME mit kann ich das abschalten das der name des verzeichnisses mitgesendet wird. die defaultroot-direktive
<Xanthin77>  ist da meinerserachtens nicht diejenige die da helfen kann oder
<sunta> huhu, auf einem server möchte ich u.a. libdrm installieren. schlägt fehl da alles mögliche deinstalliert werden soll (mountall, initscripts, upstart) http://pastebin.com/WyHEEj3E . warum bitte klinkt libdrm sich so ins system ein? 
<kubine> Title: apt-get remove -s libdrm2 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> sunta: also für mich sieht das so ausl, als wolltest du libdrm deinstallieren
<deem> aus* (wo auch immer das l da herkommt)
<sunta> jo. libdrm brauche ich da nicht
<sunta> apt-get autoremove scheint es gerade zu deinstallieren
<deem> sunta: irgendwie widersprichst du dir. zuerst sagst du, du willst libdrm installieren, führst aber ein apt-get remove aus und jetzt will apt-get autoremove es deinstallieren? o_O
<sunta> ups. ich meine deinstallieren
<sunta> apt-get remove -s libdrm2; Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: cron : Hängt ab von: adduser soll aber nicht installiert werden ....
<deem> also für mich sieht das so aus, als wäre es ziemlich unmöglich libdrm zu deinstallieren ohne dabei das ganze system zu zerschießen. laut paketbeschreibung wird es zwar nur für opengl genutzt, was auf einem server ziemlich unnötig ist, aber es wird als required aufgeführt
<sunta> so ein müll
<sunta> ;)
<sunta> danke
<sunta> kann man nix machen
<sunta> plymouth kann man auch nicht deinstallieren
<Xanthin77> ich habe auf dem ubuntu 12.04 LTS einen proftpd installiert, zum ftp server funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei nur wenn ich daten vom ftp abrufen möchte sendet er dann die verzeichnisstruktur mit, kann ich das abschalten das er die verzeichnisstruktur mitsendet und nur die datei gesendet wird ohne pfad.
<darkfire_> was für einen Editor mit integriertem kompiler kann man für C++ benutzen?
<sdx23> darkfire_: Editoren haben keine Compiler "integriert". Du suchst eine IDE (Editor + Krams + Knopf, der einen Compiler aufruft), zB. Code::Blocks
<sdx23> darkfire_: viele weitere: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Entwicklungsumgebungen
<kubine> Title: Entwicklungsumgebungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> darkfire_: und davon ab: Für den Anfang rate ich stark davon ab, eine IDE zu verwenden. Das verbrigt Abläufe und verhindert es, ein Verständnis vom Bauprozess zu bekommen.
<darkfire_> Danke sdx23 ich habe geschaut. gedit kann soetwas. Jedoch nur mit Plugins. 
<Ricky23> Hallo! Ich würde gerne via shell script einen Befehl immer zu einer Zeit ausführen. Die Zeit steht aber in einer Variable im Script selbst und ändert sich auch nach einer Ausführung. Wie könnte ich das bewerkstelligen?
<darkfire_> sdx23, wenn zu Anfang eine ide nicht so gut ist, sollte ich mit einem einfachen Editor arbeiten?
<darkfire_> und mit einem standalone compiler?
<stevieh> Ricky23: hmm... man at ; man cron
<Ricky23> stevieh: vielen Dank. Bin noch nicht so erfahren, muss das Script nicht dauernd laufen, damit der Befehl dann ausgeführt wird, oder übernimmt at das?
<sdx23> darkfire_: Ja, g++ einfach direkt aus einem Terminal aufrufen, ggf. dann später auch ein Makefile schreiben.
<deem> Ricky23: du kannst jedesmal wenn sich die zeit ändert das cronfile ändern, damit der job dann zur gewünschten uhrzeit ausgeführt wird
<stevieh> Ricky23: du könntest mit cron ein script regelemässig ausführen, das schaut, ob in einem anderen script ( oder dem gleichen) eine Uhrzeit steht, die du dem at unterjubelst.
<stevieh> deem: ?
<Ricky23> danke deem und stevieh. Das wird mir sehr helfen.
<deem> stevieh: !
<stevieh> deem: dein Tip ist mehr als gewagt... und geht auch nur über umwege.
<deem> stevieh: wieso das denn? du kannst doch mit dem script jederzeit die cron date editieren, die das script aufruft. wo ist denn das problem?
<deem> s/date/datei/
<stevieh> dass AFAIK legalerweise durch das editieren von crondateien keine crondateien cron bekannt gemacht werden und dass cron eben kein at ist.
<darkfire_> g++: schwerwiegender Fehler: keine Eingabedateien
<darkfire_> Kompilierung beendet.
<darkfire_> darkfire@darkfire-ThinkCentre-M51:~$ 
<sdx23> genau das meine ich - man lernt nicht, wie man einen Compiler verwendet, wenn man in einer IDE wild auf bunten Knöpfen rumdrückt.
<deem> stevieh: das ist doch quatsch. die dateien unter /etc/cron.d kannst du lustig editieren. da muss cron nihts bekannt gemacht werden. der sucht automatisch in dem ordner
<deem> s/nihts/nichts/
<stevieh> na dann.
<emgi> eine Frage, wie komme ich an dieses Paket: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/seabios
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package seabios in precise-updates (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> emgi, installieren?
<emgi> kA wie :/
<mrkramps> !apt-get
<kubine> mrkramps: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<mrkramps> !Pakete_installieren > emgi 
<kubine> emgi: Informationen zu Pakete_installieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren
<emgi> ah ich habs bereits, sorry...
<emgi> habe mich schon gewundert wieso da immer 0 installiert steht...
<AndroUser> Hey, hab grad n ubuntu 12.04 installiert und nehme mate als öberfläche. Wie kann ich den mülleimer vom desktop entfernen?
<AndroUser> Scheint kein gconf-editor zu geben, so gings früher bei 10.04
<jokrebel> AndroUser: 12.04 =/= 10.04 _und_ Gnome =/= Mate
<AndroUser> Wie bitte?
<UbuPhillup> AndroUser: =/= bedeutet ungleich
<AndroUser> Ich versteh die info nicht
<AndroUser> Natürlich ist das nicht gleich
<jokrebel> AndroUser: Du nutzt eine völlig andere Ubuntu-Version (2 Jahre neuer) und dann auch noch eine absolut andere Desktopumgebung. Da musst Du Dich nicht wundern wenn Du manches nicht an gewohnter Stelle findest.
<AndroUser> Deshalb frag ich ja :)
<jokrebel> AndroUser: Aber das mit dem Mülleimer muss wohl per Mate (sorry - kenn ich nicht) gelöst werden.
<krytarik> AndroUser, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=199&t=104684
<kubine> Title: Linux Mint Forums View topic - MATE Configuration Editor? (at forums.linuxmint.com)
<dAnjou> okay, warum verlangt autossh 1.4c-1 auf raring kein -M während autossh 1.4c-1 auf arch es tut? auch sagt http://www.harding.motd.ca/autossh/README , dass -M required ist.
<k1l_> AndroUser: mate ist nicht in den offiziellen quellen und support dafür gibts bei den mint leuten, die das eh selber machen
<paddy> nachdem ich mit dem kernel rumgespielt habe fehlt dem virtualbox nun das kernel modul und es heißt in der fehlermeldung, dass ich "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" ausführen soll
<paddy> leider existiert das nicht
<paddy> ah, ich glaube ein "dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms" tut was ich will
<dAnjou> antwort: weil das debianpaket so verändert wurde, dass es kein -M mehr braucht ... wtf debian!
<paddy> gibt es irgendwo eine offizielle verlautbarung weshalb es mit version 13.04 keine alternate installer cdrom mehr gibt?
<Ricky23> Weiß jemand, wie man die ersten und die letzten Zeichen eines Textes in einer Variable via shell script löschen kann?
<sdx23> Ricky23: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html String operations
<kubine> Title: Reference Cards (at tldp.org)
<Ricky23> sdx23: Oo. This looks very complex. Would you make an example for me? e.g. deleting the first 2 and the last 3 characters of a string?
<paddy> wo bitte finde ich in Ubuntu 11.10 die gnome-screensaver konfiguration?
<Ricky23> sdx23: sorry. War gerade auch noch in einem englischsprachigen Channel.
<paddy> im gnome-control-center ist nix zu finden
<paddy> oder geht der nur blank und es gibt garnix zu konfigurieren?
<sdx23> Ricky23: Eh, was? echo $HOME; echo ${HOME#??}; echo ${HOME/???}
<Ricky23> sdx23: toll. Das löscht die ersten Buchstaben. Gibt es über einen ähnlichen Weg die Möglichkeit auch die letzten Buchstaben zu löschen?
<sdx23> Ricky23: steht doch da
<Ricky23> sdx23: # und / meinst du, oder? Das schneidet bei mir beides den Anfang ab. Oder könnte ich noch etwas vergessen haben?
<sdx23> Ricky23: ah, das / sollte ein % sein. Steht aber auch in den Refcards (relativ übersichtlich sogar)
<Ricky23> sdx23: Tut mir leid. Aber vielen dank!
<m0rtalis> hi
<m0rtalis> ich hab ein Problem mit gedit. Mein Laptop ist gerade abgeschmiert und ich hatte in gedit was geschrieben. Ich hab die Datei nicht gespeichert, aber das autospeichern ist aktiv. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Dokument noch zu retten?
<m0rtalis> sorry wieder da :)
<m0rtalis> nochmal meine frage:  Mein Laptop ist gerade abgeschmiert und ich hatte in gedit was geschrieben. Ich hab die Datei nicht gespeichert, aber das automatische speichern ist aktiv. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Dokument noch zu retten?
<paddy> m0rtalis, schau mal im doc folder nach unsaved file
<paddy> oder im home verzeichnis irgendwo
<paddy> sorry, aber genauer kann ich es dir im moment nicht sagen
<m0rtalis> im home verzeichniss ist leider nichts.
<paddy> mach mal in einer konsole sowas wie:  find /home/m0rtalis -name '*save*' und schau ob da was dabei ist
<m0rtalis> und bei dokumente hab ich auch nichts gefunden.
<paddy> das ist ein hidden file
<paddy> glaube ich
<m0rtalis> auch keine versteckten files die irgendwas mit gedit zu tun haben.
<paddy> dann siehts wohl schlecht aus und der text ist weg
<m0rtalis> der Befehl hat paar Ergebnisse gebracht. vielleicht ist da was dabei
<paddy> war das nicht eher so dass gedit beim ersten start nach dem crash eine meldung anzeigt?
<paddy> kann sein ich verwechsel das mit firefox
<m0rtalis> ne da war garnichts. Hat nur ein leeres Dokument geöffnet
<paddy> schade
<m0rtalis> verdammt :(
<krytarik> m0rtalis, sieh hier: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14837
<kubine> Title: Question #14837 : Questions : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<m0rtalis> jap gibt dann wohl keine Möglichkeit
<m0rtalis> dann mach ich mich mal ans neuschreiben. Danke für die hilfe bb
<mate12345> Hey, hab hier ubuntu12.04 und suche nach einer einstellungsmöglichkeit? Ich will beim hochfahren kein passwort angeben
<mate12345> Desktopumgebung ist mate, aber das sollte ja keine rolle spielen
<jokrebel> mate12345: Naja, das automatische Einloggen macht wohl der Displaymanager. Einzustellen ist das dann aber über Dein Desktop-Environment (also über Dein Mate - welches nicht  offiziell supportet wird)
<molnitza> Hi. Hat von euch jemand Pulseaudio über Wlan am Laufen? Ich bin grade händeringend dabei das Stottern abzustellen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?
<paddy> molnitza, ins blaue geschossen: buffer vergrößern?
<mate12345> Finde dennoch nicht die option zum einstellen
<mate12345> Hab gerade lxde gestartet
<mate12345> Hier auch nichts von automatisvh anmelden
<jokrebel> mate12345: LXDE kenn ich leider auch nur am Rande. Aber sollte da wohl auch irgendwo bei den Bootoptionen oder so sein.
<jokrebel> mate12345: Falls Du LightDM nutzt : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Turkelton> Moin kann ich die user login daten via ssh auslesen? Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an den login namen
<TheInfinity> Turkelton: /etc/passwd?
<Turkelton> ich komme ja gar nicht mehr draufdd
<Turkelton> und will jetzt nicht den server aus dem scharnk bauen um das ding neuzuinstallieren ^^
<hube> Wie finde ich raus, welches Verzeichnis auf welcher Festplatte liegt? Ich bin mit /home umgezogen, hab aber kein Platzgewinn auf der SSD.
<sdx23> hube: mount
<hube> sdx23 Ja, merkwürdig. Kann da nichts ungewöhnliches auslesen. /home wurde auf sdb1 eingehängt, trotzdem ist kein Platz mehr auf sda...
<dadrc> aber du hast den alten kram schon gelöscht, ja? :)
<sdx23> hube: was nichts bedeutet, dass "unter" dem Mountpoint kein Platz belegt sein kann.
<dadrc> ^
<hube> Ähh, da könnte der Fehler sein. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wirklich das richtige gelöscht wurde. Das alte ist nicht mehr sichtbar? Kann ich überprüfen, ob es noch da ist? sdx23, dadrc
<dadrc> Das neue Home unmounten
<hube> Da kommt der Fehler, "device is busy". Auch wenn ich nicht eingeloggt und es nur über Strg+Alt+F1 versucht hab.
<dadrc> Dann schnapp dir 'ne Live-CD und guck damit nach
<hube> Das ist nen guter Tipp, werd ich machen. Danke dir!
<nevchen> nabend
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<lx-berlin_> ich würde gerne mal eine frage zum erstellen eines raids stellen. Sie betrifft eigentlich konkret openmediavault und nicht ubuntu , aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen.
<lx-berlin_> ich habe eben aus 2 HDD (je 2 GB) ein raid 1 erstellt. Und dann wollte ich dieses mit ext4 formatieren. Jetzt  sehe ich da 4500 min remaining.
<lx-berlin_> das kann doch nicht normal sein .
<lx-berlin_> Das wären mehr als 3 Tage
<lx-berlin_> syncing ist bei 1.3% ...
<lx-berlin_> ist das normal? irgendeiner der ähnlich lange warten musste beim erzeugen eines raid ?
<lx-berlin_> *je 2 TB wollte ich natürlich schreiben (nicht GB :)
<lx-berlin_> hey, 1.4%... 
<Rochvellon> es kommt auch darauf an, wieviel RAM und CPU der Maschine spendiert hast. aber solche Themen sind besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben
<lx-berlin_> Ist ne AMD 2 Kern CPU und 8 GB Ram. Das sollte eigentlich ausreichen, denke ich mal
<lx-berlin_> aber danke. Ich schaue mal in diesem channel vorbei
<Turkelton> Abend kann mir jemand helfen meine 2 festplatte an linux dauerhaft anzumounten (LVM)
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-22
<NoiseFreak> Moin
<NoiseFreak> jemand da der mir mit conky helfen kann?
<statl> NoiseFreak: #conky kann bestimmt helfen
<NoiseFreak> danke
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand gerade wie man bei Dolphin die Menuleiste einblenden kann. Ausblenden war ziemlich einfach .. *peinlich*
<NoiseFreak> weiß jemand wie ich ein verzeichnis in ein verstecktes verzeichnis kopiere?
<paddy> NoiseFreak, punkt vor das zielverzeichnis machen
<NoiseFreak> hab ich der sagt immer  verzeichnis ausgelassen
<paddy> option "-r" beim copy vergessen?
<NoiseFreak> versuch es nochmal
<NoiseFreak> ahhh ne leerzeile zuviel :D
<NoiseFreak> danke trotzdem :D
<paddy> okay .)
<NoiseFreak> toll das was ich wollte funktioniert trotzdem nicht :(
<NoiseFreak> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<kubine> Title: 6 Awesome Conky Configs That Just Works | Tech Drive-in (at www.techdrivein.com)
<paddy> was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
<NoiseFreak> ich hab des  so gemacht wie da beschrieben wird und mein conky sieht immer noch ganz normal aus
<NoiseFreak> also hat sich nix geändert
<NoiseFreak> Conky: invalid configuration file '/home/noisefreak/.conky/conkyrc'
<NoiseFreak> die meldung bekomme ich
<paddy> ah, damit läßt sich doch bestimmt was anfangen
<paddy> gibt es denn das file überhaupt schon? als mal schauen mit "ls -al /home/noisefreak/.conky/conkyrc" 
<paddy> falls es das file gibt und schon was drin steht ist da irgendwo ein tippfehler oder sowas
<NoiseFreak> ich hab gerade gesehen das es ein ordner ist und in dem ordner noch ne datei mit selben namen
<NoiseFreak> ich wollte die dateien aus dem ordner jetzt rauskopieren und den ordner löschen und hoffen das es dann klappt 
<paddy> haltr
<paddy> halt. moment ....
<NoiseFreak> ok
<paddy> du brauchst bestimmt das file das im ordner ist
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/EKkMMH8y
<kubine> Title: noisefreak@Laptop:~/.conky$ sudo cp -r conkyrc/* ~/.conky/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> das wollte ich eingeben
<NoiseFreak> deswegen ich will quasi alle dateien aus dem ordner conkyrc in den ordner .conky kopieren
<paddy> achso, ja das ist ein versuch wert. aber das "sudo" brauchste glaub nicht
<NoiseFreak> ok
<paddy> und editieren mußte die conkyrc datei dann auch noch
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/aRVpGA5W
<kubine> Title: noisefreak@Laptop:~/.conky$ sudo cp -r conkyrc/* ~/.conky/ cp: Überschreiben d - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> ging nicht
<paddy> mal vielleicht schrittweise. was genau ist drin in dem verzeichnis? "ls -al /home/noisefreak/.conky" und auch "ls -al /home/noisefreak/.conky/conkyrc"
<NoiseFreak> ok mom
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Die heist auch .conkyrc
<NoiseFreak> wie meinen?
<paddy> "its contents into ~/.conky/ directory" nö, sieht schon richtig aus bisher
<jokrebel> Die richtige Datei für conky heißt .conkyrc und liegt direkt in Deinem Home. Eine Verzeichnis .conky gibt es normal gar nicht.
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/q9N3TyjY
<kubine> Title: noisefreak - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/3mNZGivV
<kubine> Title: noisefreak - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<paddy> dann wäre die anleitung falsch und niemand bei den kommentaren hats gemerkt?
<NoiseFreak> das verzeichnis habe ich angelegt
<paddy> kann ja irgendwie nicht sein
<jokrebel> welche Anleitung?
<NoiseFreak> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<kubine> Title: 6 Awesome Conky Configs That Just Works | Tech Drive-in (at www.techdrivein.com)
<NoiseFreak> diese anleitung
<paddy> NoiseFreak, aber laß dir mal lieber von jokrebel helfen
<NoiseFreak> ich hab dir die links zu pastebin geschickt
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/3mNZGivV
<kubine> Title: noisefreak - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NoiseFreak> http://pastebin.com/q9N3TyjY
<kubine> Title: noisefreak - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<paddy> jokrebel, --> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<kubine> Title: 6 Awesome Conky Configs That Just Works | Tech Drive-in (at www.techdrivein.com)
<paddy> der redet dort immer von ~/.conky
<paddy> ich bin verwirrt und steige aus
<NoiseFreak> hehe okay sorry paddy
<paddy> NoiseFreak, viel glück :P
<NoiseFreak> würde es was bringen wenn ich die conkyrc datei in .conkyrc kopiere?
<jokrebel> mom
<NoiseFreak> ok
<jokrebel> Also hab mir conky hier mal grad schnell installiert und es läuft. Wenn ich dann eine individuelle .conkyrc (die ich hier zufällig schon da hatte) in mein Home schiebe und Conky neu starte, dann wird auch diese individuelle Configurationsdatei benutzt.
<NoiseFreak> re
<NoiseFreak> ähm versteh ich nicht ganz
<NoiseFreak> also würde es quasi reichen wenn ich die neue .conkyrc mit der alten tausche und das alles im homeverzeichnis
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Soweit ich weis gibt es eine Standard-Configurationsdatei, welche von einer individuellen .conkyrc im eigen Home übertrumpft werden kann.
<NoiseFreak> okay
<NoiseFreak> hab jetzt das ganze da mal eingefügt und jetzt läuft conky nicht mehr
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky keine Ahnung warum in Deiner komischen Anleitung von nem .conky Verzeichnis die Rede ist.
<kubine> Title: Conky › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Dann ist vermutlich ein Fehler in der Config drin ;-)
<NoiseFreak> jop
<NoiseFreak> so wie das in dem link steht habe ich es gemacht
<NoiseFreak> es lief auch
<_d4vid> hallo people 
<NoiseFreak> nun wollte ich das ganze indivdualisieren und dann kam halt das mit diesem komischen /.conky verzeichnis
<_d4vid> was fuer ein programm ist fuer video schneidung gut geeignet? (habe Avidemux installiert komme aber nicht klar)
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: _was_ hast Du nach _welchem_ Link gemacht?
<jokrebel> und auch Ausdrücke wie "hab jetzt das ganze da mal eingefügt und jetzt läuft conky nicht mehr" sagen eher wenig drüber aus, was genau Du tust.
<NoiseFreak> jokrebel okay tut mir leid...
<jokrebel> _d4vid: Avidemux wär aber ansich schon einfach. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung hier findest Du weiter.
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_d4vid> jokrebel, ich danke mehrmals
<_d4vid> cu
<NoiseFreak> jokrebel,  ich habe nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky conky installiert 
<kubine> Title: Conky › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NoiseFreak> jokrebel,  danach habe ich mit dem andern link http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html versucht mein conky anzupassen in dem ich das was in der download conkyrc datei stand in meine .conkyrc eingefügt habe und nun läuft es nicht mehr... aber ich bin gerade dabei etwas anderes zu probieren
<kubine> Title: 6 Awesome Conky Configs That Just Works | Tech Drive-in (at www.techdrivein.com)
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Und welche der "Download"s hast Du da genommen? Und wo/wie (in welche .conkyrc) eingefügt?
<NoiseFreak> läuft wieder wie am anfang
<NoiseFreak> und alles was ich gedownloadet habe ist wieder gelöscht
<NoiseFreak> kannst du mir vllt. erklären wie ich jetzt den conky_HUD ans laufen bekomme?
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Lass mich raten. Du hast die .conkyrc in Deinem Home wieder entfernt/umbenannt?
<NoiseFreak> nein
<NoiseFreak> ich hab den inhalt der .conkyrc wieder zurückgesetzt
<jokrebel> Was tut denn dieser "Download" genau? Hab jetzt da nicht grade Lust drauf mir mein System hier noch weiter zu verbiegen…
<NoiseFreak> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TVKWmKeDigI/AAAAAAAABuY/cWQYg8WXbOM/s400/137505-1.png
<NoiseFreak> das es so aussieht
<NoiseFreak> ich versuch es einfach nochmal
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Das ist mir schon klar. Aber was tut dieser Download denn alles? Wird da was installiert? Ich jedenfalls installier mir nicht irgendwas von irgendwo :-/
<NoiseFreak> ne du lädst dir ne  zip datei runter und darin ist nen ordner mit einer conky_HUD.lua datei und einer conkyrc_HUD datei
<NoiseFreak> mehr nicht
<NoiseFreak> es wird nix installiert
<jokrebel> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=137505 hier ist die Rede von " lua and conkyrc scripts" : also lädst Du fremde Scripts und führst sie dann aus, wenn Du es nicht installieren nennen willst. Wie gesagt, ich werde es nicht ausprobieren.
<kubine> Title: conky_HUD GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<NoiseFreak> okay trotzdem danke ;)
<NoiseFreak> wenn ich was mit cp kopiere ist es doch 100% noch am ursprungsort oder?
<NoiseFreak> also kann ich es ohne bedenken löschen in dem ordner in den ich es rein kopiert habe oder?
<jokrebel> schau nach ob das Orginal noch da ist. Im Zweifelsfalle besser erst mal nur umbenennen.
<jokrebel> Und wie gesagt, keiner weis was die Scripts da alles tun. Da müsste man die schon vorher analysieren.
<NoiseFreak> okay
<NoiseFreak> wie deinstalliere ich conky?
<NoiseFreak> kein bock mehr drauf... 
<TheMechanist> NoiseFreak: Selbst kompiliert oder aus den systemquellen?
<jokrebel> TheMechanist: der is schon weg 
<TheMechanist> Upps, garnicht auf den Timestamp geachtet^^
<paddy> hat von euch schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem tool unison gemacht? wie würde das laufen wenn ich in root1 und root2 dateien und verzeichnisse lösche und das mergen will? woher weiß das tool das das gelöscht bleiben soll?
<jokrebel>   paddyHab da keine Ahnung davon, aber vielleicht kennst Du ja  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unison noch nicht.
<kubine> Title: Unison › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> moinmoin
<sdx23> paddy: "gelöscht bleiben soll"? Es wird synchronisiert was da ist.
<paddy> ja, unterschiedlich gelöscht auf beiden seiten. dann müßte es meiner logik nach ja wieder auftauchen
<sdx23> wenn nichts auf beiden Seiten gelöscht wurde, ja.
<paddy> hä?
<paddy> wenn ich in /root1/zwei/file1 lösche und in /root2/vier/sechs.txt lösche wandern die files bei sync doch wieder zurück?
<sdx23> Ja. Es ist genau das verloren, was auf beiden Seite gelöscht wurde.
<paddy> ah, schade
<paddy> muß man sich also immer aufschreiben wenn man löscht dass man das auf dem anderen host dann nachholt
<sdx23> oder ein besseres System verwendne.
<stevieh1> paddy: schau dir mal unison an
<paddy> stevieh1, genau um das tool gehts
<paddy> oh, hab dein posting erst jetzt gesehen, jokrebel. danke
<paddy> das mit dem profil scheint mein gedankliches problem wohl zu lösen
<stevieh1> paddy: ok, hab ich nicht gelesen, schlechtes netz...
<stevieh1> paddy: aber bis auf den effekt, dass unison nichts riechen kann, ist das ne schicke Software...
<paddy> :D
<silberkristall> hi all
<silberkristall> hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit laptops?
<stevieh1> *grin*
<silberkristall> bzw. kennt sich "gut" hardwaremässig aus?
<silberkristall> ich habe hier einen asus eeePC T101 der hat nen touchscreen. kann ubuntu das??
<silberkristall> also stift und fingereingabe usw
<sdx23> !hcl > silberkristall 
<kubine> silberkristall: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<silberkristall> unterschriften in dokumente mit openoffice einfügen usw?
<silberkristall> ok, und ich habe noch ein weiteres asus book hier
<silberkristall> ubuntu installiert
<silberkristall> grafik fehler
<silberkristall> zerlegt. bios reset gemacht alles läuft 1A, ausser der "start"
<silberkristall> im bios war ein passwort
<sdx23> (Enter ist kein Satzzeichen)
<silberkristall> jetzt ist aber immernoch ein passwort dinne und gleichzeitig kommt "batterie low", "date/time not set"
<silberkristall> was vor dem entfernen der batterie nicht kam. datum etxc. wurde auch zurück gesetzt, also cmos clear wurde durchgeführt, wie kriege ich aber nun das passwort raus?
<stevieh1> bei nem touchscreen unter Linux kannste gerade froh sein, wenn es die Maus ersetzt... aber auch das ist schick.
<sdx23> indem du es eingibst und im Bios einstellst, dass keines erfragt werden soll - und das ist bei weitem kein Ubuntuproblem.
<silberkristall> nein, richtig, das war jetzt so "generell" ja, wenn ich das pw aber nicht kenne? asus sagt ihr master passwort geben sie nicht raus. "normal" ist KEIN passwort nach bios reset, aber es ist weiterhin eins drinne
<silberkristall> stevieh1: also touch kann, muss aber nicht gehen
<silberkristall> und schon garnicht in der form wie derzeit?
<sdx23> silberkristall: Doch ist es. Alle einigermaßen vernünftigen Hersteller speichern das Bios-Passwort nicht im CMOS bei den Bios-Einstellungen sondern auf einem entsprechenden Security-Chip. Und wenn du das Passwort nicht kennst - Fall für die Tonne.
<silberkristall> sdx23: das ist das erste mal das ich nach einem reset noch ein pw habe. beim pc, cmos clear jumper setzen, voila, pw ist weg, natürlich auch alle einstellungen gelöscht. oder man entfernt die batterie. beim laptop das gleiche. nur das weiter ein passwort drinne ist
<silberkristall> und eine "startdiskette" für den debug code habe ich nicht da
<silberkristall> also mir ist bisher unbekannt warum asus da sowas macht. zumal die ja sagen, schicken sie ein, 80 euro und wir richten ihnen ihr wunschpasswort ein
<bekks> Wann kommt denn das Ubuntuproblem dazu? :)
<jokrebel> silberkristall: Aber das ist doch wohl eher ein Hardware-Problem und deshalb nichts für den Ubuntu-Support. Bitte wenn dann wenigstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Danke
<silberkristall> nunja
<silberkristall> "vor" dem bios reset grafik fehler. danach alles toll aber jetzt kriege ich das bios nicht mehr :)
<silberkristall> ich habe den reset ja nur gemacht weil ubuntu nen grafikfehler hatte
<bekks> Es ist nicht das Problem des Autohauses, wo du dein neues Auto kaufen gehen willst, wenn du beim Abschliessen deiner Wohnungstür deinen Schlüssel abgebrochen hast.
<bekks> Und solange dein Rechner nicht mal mehr booted, und ergo nichts - auch kein Ubuntu - startet, ist das leider kein Ubuntuproblem.
<silberkristall> er startet ja und läuft auch super ;)
<eichi> hallo, sich suche einen schwarzweiß duplex laserdrucker mit kopiererfunktion, der out of the box drucken über netzwerk mit ubuntu (und windows) kann. sollte schon für kleinbüros sein, kein familiendrucker. hat jemand positive erfahrungen mit einem bestimmten gerät gemacht?
<bekks> !hcl > eichi 
<kubine> eichi: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<eichi> naja, da bekomm ich eher raus, was irgendwie geht. ich will aber etwas, das problemlos geht
<eichi> ich will bei 30 maschinene nicht jedes einzelne frickeln müssen
<ppq> eichi: hp, samsung oder brother funktionieren oft ganz gut unter ubuntu. such dir am besten ein gerät raus und guck dann in der open printing library, ob der unterstützt wird.
<bekks> Dann musst du dir entsprechend genauere Informationen zu den fort gelisteten Geräten holen.
<ppq> (wobei für samsung dann ein proprietärer treiber nötig wird)
<eichi> ppq, ja, brothers hatten wir zuletzt. aber der hat mir verdächtig nahe nach der gerantiezeit den geist auf gegeben, das finde ich nicht so toll
<jokrebel> eichi: Hier herin bitte nur _konkrete_ Support-Anliegen. Allgemeine Umfragen besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Danke.
<PBeck> hi, ich habe bei ubuntu wieder den standard hintergrund eingestellt und versuche gerade lightdm gleiches zu tun. auf dem hauptrechner hat sich der hintergrund ganz normal mitumgestellt. beim zweiten nicht. Die config dateien in /etc/lightdm verweisen alle auf den standard hintergrund
<Turkelton> Moin kann mir jemand helfen eine weitere festplatte an mein ubuntu einzubinden
<k1l_> generell: rechner ausmachen, platte einstecken, booten, fertig. evtl noch dahin mounten wo man will
<Turkelton> leider nicht so einfach :) Die 2 festplatte ist ein Raidverbund. Raid 1 (250 GB) dort ist derzeit Ubuntu installiert im 2. Raidverbund Raid 1 (1TB) befindet sich derzeit kein Dateisystem, dieses Raidverbund will ich zunächst formatierem um dasnn den Smaba Share auf diesen Raidverbund zu legen
<Turkelton> Raid ist ein Hardware Raid. Der Server ist ein HP 40L
<k1l_> oha, bei raid bin ich raus
<Turkelton> klein Problem vieleicht kann mir jemand anderes helfen
<Prob> Hallo zusammen (frage von K-ubuntu) : Nach meinem heutigen Update (nach einer Woche-war im Urlaub) sind bei beiden Laptops die Wlanfähigkeit nichtmehr gegeben. Dass sie gehen ist sicher da ich bei einem Laptop noch Suse (nur zu Testzwecken) habe und da funktioniert Wlan. Gibts da bekannte Probleme warum Wlan nun auf einmal weg ist? --- Laptopsysteme sind unterschiedlich
<Prob> vielleicht weiß ja jemand was..? :)
<jokrebel> Prob: Was genau wurde denn ge-update-ed?
<Prob> nur das übliche....warte ich pastedas gleich im pastebin
<Prob> mmh ich kann die Info nicht kopieren sondern hab nur ein Screenshot gemacht
<Prob> auf dem Muon Programmverwalter Verlauf kann ichs leider nicht kopiere..
<jokrebel> Prob: Kommt da noch was?
<Prob> Problem mit sudo  dpkg --configure -a gelöst
<num7> hallo, hat jemand schon mal visual c++ 2005 express mit wine installiert ? Wenn ich das Setup starte kommt die Meldung: "The temp directory 'C:\users\num7\Temp\' is not a valid directory. Steup cannot continue." Kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen? Unter winehq, antwortet leider niemand.
<jokrebel> num7: Und mit Ubuntu-Support hat das was genau zu tun? 
<num7> jokrebel: Toll! Danke für Deine Hilfe! :P Schlaumeier -.-
<jokrebel> !ot > num7
<kubine> num7: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<num7> ok, danke
<Mundus> Hi, bin gerade dabei, Ubuntu neben Windows zu installieren und scheitere beim ersten Schritt. Ich habe 200 GB Festplatte abgetrennt, kann diese aber nicht einbinden, da keine primären Partitionen frei sind.
<Mundus> Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich jetzt vorgehen kann.
<Mundus> Die eine primäre Platte enthält den boot-Bereich, die zweite Windows, die dritte das Backup-System und die vierte ist mit diag gekennzeichnet. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, bitte ich also um einen nützlichen Tip
<deem> Mundus: prinzipiell brauchst du mind noch 1 physikalische partition, damit du logische erstellen kannst. was ist denn auf der mit "diag" gelabelten partition vorhanden? ist das eine oem installation?
<deem> so viel dazu
<erik__> Hehehe
<nevchen_> bis demnächst
<gmbJ> Kurze Frage: Meine Festplatte mit NTFS konnte plötzlich nicht mehr eingehängt werden. Neustart in Windows reparierte die Partition, allerdings zeigt es mir an, dass die Festplatte komplett leer ist. Wie kann mir jetzt genau geholfen werden? Muss ich die Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen?
<apollo13> wenn windows das als leer anzeigt ist es wahrscheinlich auch leer
<beaver74> gmbJ, hier könnte man ansetzen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gmbJ> beaver74: Schon mehrmals durchgelesen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob jetzt die Partitionstabelle kaputt ist und sie daher (zB durch testdisk) wieder hergestellt werden sollte, oder ob man versuchen sollte, die Daten 1:1 auf nen anderen Datenträger zu kopieren. @apollo13: Meinst du wirklich? Ich hoffte, dass nur die Zuweisung überschrieben wurde.
<gmbJ> Eingehängt werden kann sie momentan, nur wird halt 100% freier Speicher angezeigt.
<apollo13> gmbJ: wenn er die partition sieht ist die partitionstabelle nicht kaputt
<apollo13> ich würde die platte komplett nullen und dann alles neu anlegen, im linux ntfs daten zu retten ist eh etwas meh… da sind die windows tools besser dafür
<gmbJ> apollo13: Aber möglicherweise überschrieben, und die Daten sind noch drauf, nur eben nicht addressiert.
<apollo13> gmbJ: nein
<apollo13> die partitionstabelle macht keine adressierung der daten
<apollo13> die besitzt nur ne table für die partitionen selbst
<apollo13> schau nach ob die partitionstabelle stimmt, wenn ja bringt neu anlegen nix…
<gmbJ> apollo13: Oh, und was kümmert sich dann um die Adressierung? Was heißt "stimmen"? Einhängen lässt sie sich ja.
<apollo13> das dateisystem selbst hat sektionen wo die zuordnung der daten liegt
<apollo13> die partitionstabelle ist viel zu klein dafür
<apollo13> mit "stimmen" meine ich das, was auch der duden darunter versteht
<gmbJ> apollo13: Okay, anders gefragt. Wie sieht eine unstimmige Tabelle aus?
<apollo13> wenn sie nicht das ist was du erwartest
<apollo13> wie deine tabelle aussah kann ich dir leider nicht beantwroten
<gmbJ> Hm, kann nicht so was wie gddrescue mir noch helfen? Oder PhotoRec oder sowas?
<apollo13> kommt drauf an was passiert ist
<apollo13> einfacher wäre es sicherlich das backup einzuspielen
<apollo13> photorec findet im normalfall keine dateinamen mehr, sondern wirklich nur die rawdaten, da hast dann massenhaft kram
<apollo13> also keine zuordnung zwischen daten und ordnerstruktur+dateiname
<gmbJ> Wenn photorec was findet, gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, dass andere Programme mehr finden?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> mehr als photorec findet man selten
<apollo13> außer vlt mit spezial für ntfs geschriebenen programmen
<gmbJ> Ich suche gerade nach eine  Screenshot der Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht gibt das ja mehr Aufschluss.
<gmbJ> Okay, ich finde ihn nicht. Ich werde photorec über Nacht drüber laufen lassen. Besser wenig unstrukturiert als gar nichts, denke ich. Danke.
<beaver74> gmbJ, dann würde ich auch ddrescue in Betracht ziehen
<gmbJ> beaver74: Soweit wie ich das verstanden habe, was in den Artikeln des Wiki steht, lohnt sich dd_rescue vor allem dann, wenn die Platte nicht mehr gemountet werden kann. Aber sie lässt sich ja fehlerfrei einhängen, nur eben werden die Daten nicht mehr angezeigt.
<gmbJ> Oder übersehe ich da was?
<beaver74> gmbJ, ich habe da auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von.. wird photorec nicht in selben Situationen eingesetzt?
<gmbJ> Ähh, keine Ahnung. Ich  bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Daten-von-defekten-Datentraegern-kopieren versuchen sollte, oder was ganz unten steht, eine verlorene Partition wieder herzustellen.
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> gmbJ, ich glaube dd_rescue wäre immer das, was ich als erstes versuchen würde.. dann hat man wenigstens die Platte 1:1 ausgelesen. Falls dann das Ergebniss wirklich leer sein sollte, wird es wohl auch so sein dass die Platte keine Nutzdaten mehr enthält.. 
<gmbJ> beaver74: Das hat eine gewisse Logik. Kennst du vielleicht noch den Unterschied zwischen gddrescue und ddrescue?
<beaver74> nein, leider nicht.. gddrescue hört sich nach einer GUI-Lösung an.. ist es aber afair nicht
<beaver74> gmbJ, wird aber hier beschrieben - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue - Suchwort: "Verwechslungsgefahr"
<kubine> Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gmbJ> beaver74: Da wird ein Vergleich verlinkt, aus dem imo hervorgeht, dass ddrescue aus gddrescue eine Erweiterung von dd_rescue ist. Also würde man doch lieber gddrescue fahren, oder nicht?
<beaver74> gmbJ, da bin ich etwas überfragt.. laut dem ersten Abschnitt würde ich das aber auch so sehen
<beaver74> Abschnitt aus dem von mit gesendetem link
<beaver74> s/mit/mir/
<gmbJ> beaver74: Hier http://danielnoegel.de/wordpress/2010/07/05/datenrettung-mit-ddrescue/ stehts auch, glaube ich. Okay, ich danke dir für deine Hilfe. Ich bleib noch ein bisschen on, falls noch was dazwischen kommt oder so.
<kubine> Title: Images erstellen mit ddrescue | danielnoegel.de (at danielnoegel.de)
<beaver74> gmbJ, kein Dingen :) Du kannst ja auch morgen nochmal fragen, da dürfte hier mehr los sein.
<beaver74> äh, heute.. nur in ein paar Stunden ;)
<gmbJ> beaver, ^^. Jupp, bis dahin sollte ich auch die ersten Ergebnisse haben, hoffentlich.
<beaver74> ja *dauemdrück* obwohl du künftig wohl besser n Backup anlegen solltest :)
<gmbJ> Jupp, Backup. Wird ab jetzt gemacht, aber davor müssen die Daten wieder da sein, sonst habe ich nichts zum sichern. ^^
<beaver74> :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-23
<Aelfric> Hallo an alle
<k1l> hallo zurück
<lakom> bei mir steht "Bluetooth ist deaktiviert" in den Bluetooth-Einstellungen. Der Schalter darüber lässt nicht bewegen. Wie mache ich das an?
<x42> vielleicht findet dein rechner das bluetooth device nicht lakom
<lakom> ok, ich habe ein BCM4312 - darin müsste auch der bluetooth chip sein
<x42> ist das ein stick lakom? oder integriert?
<lakom> integriert
<payl0ad> guten morgen :)
<payl0ad> ist außer bei mir bei noch irgendwem bei einem der letzten patchwellen der intel i965-treiber kaputtgegangen?  meine desktopumgebung ruckelt und libGL meldet "failed to load driver" :(
<payl0ad> (ubuntu 13.04, hd4000-chip mit optimus und geforce xy)
<snooky> Hi all
<snooky> Ich hätte da mal eine generelle frage zu linux, ich denke das kann ich hier auch fragen, oder?
<snooky> Wo ist der unterscheid zwischen den ganzen distris?
<bekks> Das ist eine klassische Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<snooky> Nur um mal ein paar zu nennen, debian, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, crux, yello dog usw usw
<snooky> http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/Software-Buecher/ISO-Distris.geek
<kubine> Title: Linux Distributionen Ubuntu SUSE Fedora Mint Knoppix Debian Gentoo (at www.linux-onlineshop.de)
<snooky> Da sind so viele distris, aber wo ist da der unterschied? Also sie basieren doch so oder so alle auf einem linux kernel
<bekks> Das ist eine klassische Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<bekks> !ot > snooky 
<kubine> snooky: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<snooky> Alles da nochmal schreiben? O.o
<bekks> Ja.
<snooky> Ich bin mit handy on :(
<snooky> Kann das dann jemand mal bitte da kopieren, wäre echt nett
<bekks> Kopier es selbst, danke.
<snooky> Was für eine nettigkeit :(
<plasma_ger> guten morgen ich versuche 2 parallelports zu installieren 
<plasma_ger> 0x378 und 0x2048
<plasma_ger> muss ich die beide in /etc/modprobe.d/parport_pc eintragen
<plasma_ger> sudo modprobe parport_pc io=0x378,0x2048 ist das so korrect zum setzen 
<plasma_ger> nach dem cups restart kommt bei "sudo cat /proc/ioports | grep parport nur noch der neue aber kein 0x378 mehr
<plasma_ger> ich starte mal neu 
<Guest72445> 64GB USB-Stick - wie formatieren? Mit exfat gibts Probleme auf anderen PC. Soll auch auf windows-PC verwendbar sein.
<bekks> NTFS.
<Guest72445> NTFS ist aber ein journaling FS. Für nen USB Stick nicht  geeignet
<bekks> Woher stammt denn DER Blödsinn?
<bekks> exFAT istt auch ein Journaling FS.
<Guest72445> hab ich mal gelesen. Schien auch logisch
<bekks> Millionen Fliegen können nicjt irren. Es ist völliger Blödsinn.
<Guest72445> okok - dann pro
<Guest72445> okok - dann probier ich mal NTFS
<napterk> Hi zusammen! Nutzt jemand Tex? Ich hab grad die LiveDVD installiertun und nach der Anleitung http://tinyurl.com/l7qla83 die Pakete für die Paketverwaltung gebaut. Es scheint nur so, dass aptitude weiterhin über repository von ubunut die Pakete von Tex lädt?
<kubine> Title: Tex Live DVD-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at tinyurl.com)
<napterk> Vielleicht liegt das an der Textdatei? 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das liegt daran, dass du nur ein Paket gebaut hast, aber kein Repository. Alles was nicht in diesem Paket ist, wird aus den Repos von Ubuntu gezogen.
<napterk> bekks> ach so, muss ich dann noch dpkg -i mit dem Paket machen?
<bekks> Das steht in deinem Paste.
<napterk> ja stimmt habs auch grad gesehen. Blind**, aber hatte eigentlich alle Befehle so ausgeführt, werd nochmal probieren...
<karsten> huhuhu
<fabi545> Hallo, Ich habe heute meinen PC gestartet, und dann war die Bildschirmauflösung falsch eingestellt. Die alte Einstellung (1680x1050) ist auch garnicht mehr vorhanden. Ich nutze die fglrx treiber von der AMD website, und habe die auch mal neuinstalliert, aber auch das hat nicht geholfen
<jokrebel> fabi545: War vielleicht nur der Monitor noch nicht an während des bootens?
<k1l_> oha, was spricht gegen die treiber aus den ubuntu quellen? die sind halt supportet und haben automatische updates
<fabi545> doch, ich habe den PC jetzt auch schon mehrfach neu gestartet
<k1l_> sind die kernel header installiert?
<fabi545> k1l_, ich wollte Spiele über Steam 4 Linux spielen, aber irgendwie will die Source engine nicht mit den Treibern aus dem Repository.
<fabi545> k1l_,  ich habe linux-headers-3.8.0-23 installiert, ist es dass was du meins?
<k1l_> jo, die müssen zum kernel passen (uname -a)
<k1l_> damit die module gebaut werden können damit der treiber benutzt wir
<k1l_> d
<fabi545> uname -a gibt 3.8.0-25 aus, die entsprechenden header sind auch installiert (musste nur in synaptic etwas runterscrollen)
<jokrebel> fabi545: Ubuntu 12.04 ist aktuell bei 3.2.0-48
<fabi545> ich habe die 13.04
<jokrebel> ah ok
<jokrebel> da kann ich grad nicht mitreden weil hier kein 13.04 am Start ist.
<termy> schönen guten tag
<jokrebel> termy: Hi
<PBeck> hi, von welchen faktoren hängt ab welches hintergrundbild lightdm verwendet? Ich möchte das standard wallpaper als hintergrund, dazu habe ich auch den desktop auf dieses geändert. Bleibt aber beim alten. in den config dateien unter /etc/lightdm sind die pfad zum bild korrekt
<PBeck> home ist verschlüsselt, standardbild liegt aber unter /usr/share/backgrounds
<k1l_> PBeck: gute frage. eigentlich wird automatisch das genommen vom letzte iengeloggten user und/oder das, was der ausgewählte user gesetzt hat
<PBeck> jop genau so habe ich es auch verstanden (und am desktop funktionierte es auch so)
<PBeck> nur aufm netbook wills so nicht
<k1l_> welches ubuntu?
<PBeck> 12.10
<k1l_> hmm
<k1l_> spontan hab ich auch keine idee, ausser sich da durch die configs zu wühlen
<PBeck> configs habe ich auch schon durchsucht, bin da schon 2h dran. Jetzt suche ich erstmal ein schönes wallpaper dann gucke ich nochmal danach ;)
<termy> ich habe da mal ein Problem, vieicht kann mr hier jemand helfen, also zur vorgeschichte beim distr-upgrade von kubuntu 12.10 zu 13.04 gab es einen Stromausfall und meine usv hat leider nicht gehalten bis das upgrade komplet installiert war, es scheint aber so das fast alles funktoniert, fast deshalb weil ich meinen scanner nicht mehr ansprechen kann. dann ist mir aufgefallen das in dem  ordner /etc/sane.d wohl nicht alle   config 
<termy> files vorhanden sind, also habe ich mir gedacht alles was mit sane zu tun hat zu deinstalieren den ordner umzubenenenn und dann alles wieder zu installieren, leider hat dass dazu geführt das der ordner zwar neu angelegt wurde aber keine files drin liegen, also meine frage wie bekomme ich die treiber wieder? 
<beaver74> termy, wie hattest du denn deinstalliert.. falls die configs wieder erstellt werden sollen, muss man imho purge dazu verwenden und nicht remove
<termy> ok danke, das könnte schon weiter helfen, ich schaue gleich mal
<beaver74> termy, auch 'dpkg-reconfigure' könntest dir mal ansehen (bin mir nicht sicher ob das in deinem Fall hilft)
<beaver74> termy, auch könntest mal nachsehen was 'dpkg -l | grep sane' ausgibt.. da schauen ob die Pakete noch vorhanden sind und welchen Status sie haben
<termy> beaver74: vielen dank das mit dem purge hat schon geholfen
<beaver74> termy, schön
<termy> manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen halt nicht :)
<beaver74> das sagst dem richtigen ;)
<beaver74> termy, http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Apt-get#Defekte_Pakete_reparieren
<kubine> Title: Apt-get – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<termy> hm also der ordner etc/sane.d ist erstllt worden mit *.conf dateien, aber leider funktioniert der scanner immer noch nicht, jemand noch eine idee was fehlen könnte? 
<termy> bzw. der scanner wird nicht gefunden wenn ich z.B. gscan2pdf ausführe
<jokrebel> termy: Was für Scanner ist das denn? Was sagt lsusb darüber?
 * termy ist erst mal afk
<jokrebel> na doll
<jokrebel> termy: Fragen stellen um dann kurz darauf zu verkünden, dass man weg muss ist absolut kontraproduktiv…
<rednet> mein wlanempfang ist zu schwach.Sitze aber vor der antenne
<jokrebel> rednet: Ist aber kaum ein Ubuntu-Problem, oder?
<rednet> ich denke schon mein sohn hat win und vollen empfang
<jokrebel> redknight: Was genau bedeutet denn "wlanempfang ist zu schwach"? Was sagt iwlist scan?
<redknight> *schnarch*
<redknight> wie?
<redknight> achso, rednet ^^
<jokrebel> oh sorry
<redknight> kein ding
<termy> sorry, musste kurzfristig weg, bin nun aber wieder da
<termy> also es handelt sich um ein druck scan kombigerät hp deskjet f2180, der drucker funktioniert und mittels lsusb finde ich ihn auch, unter kubuntu 12.10 hat noch alles funktioniert unter 13.04 nicht mehr, ich habe ja immer noch den verdacht das in etc/sane.d der passende treiber fehlt
<jokrebel> termy: HP-Combis arbeiten aber meist schon ganz gut. Ist das ein USB_teilß Dann zeig mal die entsprechende Zeile aus aus "lsusb" bitte.
<termy> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:7d04 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F2100 Printer series
<termy> .
<jokrebel> ,
<termy> unt bei einem netbook mit ubuntu 12.04 (lts) funktioniert der scanner ohne probleme
<maze-m> moinsen
<termy> nun funktioniert es, ich brauchte noch die hplib, keine ahnung warum, bei den älteren distris habe ich diese nie benötigt
<maze-m> welches dateisystem könnt ihr bei der neuinstallation von linux am ehesten empfehlen? bin am überlegen, ext4 zu verwenden....
<koegs> maze-m: ext4 wird auch per default verwendet
<ppq> maze-m: ext4 ist immer eine gute wahl, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist
<maze-m> okay, dann nehm ich das mal :)... hatte auch schon an btrfs oder reiserfs gedacht....
<jokrebel> maze-m: Zumindest btrfs ist immer noch nicht aus dem Beta-Sadium heraus.
<jokrebel> Stadium
<maze-m> und als partitionierung müsste doch eine root- und eine swap-partition reichen, oder?
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<fabi545> vielleicht kann mir ja jetzt einer weiterhelfen: Seit heute ist meine Bildschirmauflösung umgestellt, die alte Option (1680x1050) ist nicht mehr da.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du, welchen Grafiktreiber, welche Auflösung war vorher da?
<bekks> Und was hast du getan, bevor das passierte?
<stevieh> bonsoir
<fabi545> bekks, Ich habe Xubuntu 13.04 den treiber von der AMD Website, da der aus den Quellen nicht mit Steam zurecht kam (bzw. umgekehrt) vorher war 1680x1050. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern etwas davor getan zu haben, ich habe die letzten Tage fast nur meinen Laptop genutzt.
<bekks> fabi545: Nunja. Zu einem manuell installierten fglrx kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ich würde dir empfehlen, den Treiber aus den Repos zu nehmen.
<fabi545> ich teste das einfach mal.
<bekks> !fglrx > fabi545 
<kubine> fabi545: Informationen zu fglrx finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fglrx
<hearit> Tag my voice up today for Nelson Mandela
<fabi545> bekks, der offene treiber (installiert über "Software & Aktualisierungen") bietet mir maximal 1024x768 als Auflösung
<bekks> fabi545: Der Wikiartikel beschreibt ja beide Varianten, oder?
<bekks> Zumal der "freie" ja radeon und nicht fglrx ist.
<fabi545> im Wiki steht, dass der normalerweise ausreichen sollte, aber wenn der nur so geringe Auflösungen (bei mir) unterstützt...
<bekks> Dann reicht der wohl nicht.
<bekks> Deswegen solltest du fglrx und nicht radeon nehmen.
<fabi545> bekks, auch der fglrx treiber aus den quellen bringt keine Verbesserung zum ursprünglichen Problem
<Rick21> Hey. Ich möchte nur ein Programm mit GUI auf Server ausführen. Das normale x forwading scheint nicht so performant zu sein, gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten auf die GUI zuzugreifen? Tools?
<bekks> Rick21: nxclient/nxserver, vnc.
<Rick21> bekks: dazu muss ich komplett gnome/kde installieren, oder? Ist das ein hohes Sicherheitsrisiko?
<musca> Rick21: vielleicht gibt's ja Alternativen. Was möchtest Du denn mit dem GUI-Bastard auf dem Sevrer tun?
<musca> !s/Sevrer/Server/
<Rick21> musca: Die Tags meiner Musiksammlung bearbeiten. Es gibt zwar Kommandozeilentools dafür, aber ich möchte viele Titel bearbeiten und da ist eine GUI übersichtlicher .
<alamar> mounte das fs auf deinen rechner ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-16
<LeNerd_> meinst meine leitung
<LeNerd_> 16000
<LeNerd_> das ein problem so hartnäckig sein kann alles andere funktioniert doch
<testdr> LeNerd_: das wäre wohl ausreichend -- aber die Konfig. dauert ... -- und ist auch nicht trivial
<LeNerd_> ich will einfach nur das es funktioniert
<LeNerd_> ich brauche diese funktion sonst wärs mir egal ich mach viel bild video und audiobearbeitung
<testdr> LeNerd_: je nachdem wo du wohnst - schau mal ob es nicht doch Linux-User-Groups da gibt und dann frag direkt da an .. da gibt es auch regelmäßige Treffen..
<LeNerd_> mhhhh
<LeNerd_> vllt bin ich zu doof für linux
<testdr> LeNerd_: es kann sogar sein, dass jemand direkt bei dir um die Ecke wohnt .. in Städten keine Seltenheit und direkt vor dem Rechner sieht man mehr ..
<LeNerd_> also ich schau mal ob google was findet
<testdr> LeNerd_: ich hab doch extra betont, dass das nicht trivial ist .. auch wenn es manche so darstellen .. wo bist Du her, größere Stadt in der Nähe?
<LeNerd_> memmingen
<LeNerd_> falls dir das was sagt
<LeNerd_> bekannte stadt ausm mittelalter
<LeNerd_> 30 jähriger krieg and so on
<_moep_> LeNerd_: nicht weit von nördlingen entfernt ;)
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, http://www.lugal.org/
<kubine> Title: LUGAL (at www.lugal.org)
<LeNerd_> ook
<LeNerd_> nördlingen kenn ich
<testdr> LeNerd_: video und audio-Bearbeitung macht man aber nicht mit recording ... je nach Größe nimmt man da andere tools/programme
<LeNerd_> wenn ich tutorials mache recorde ich auch
<LeNerd_> wie gesagt alles andere funktioniert auch super
<testdr> LeNerd_: wie? Du willst Tutorials machen -- das heißt screenrecordings? Und dazu etwas erzählen, d.h. z.B. nachher vertonen?
<LeNerd_> konnte mich mit avidemux kdenlive cinelerra etc gut anfreunden
<testdr> LeNerd_: d.h. du musst eine einigermaßen sauberer Mikrofonaufnahme hinbekommen?
<LeNerd_> ja zur tonspur wenn es zum beispiel um ein tutorial zum scheniden und bearbeiten von audiodateinen mit audacity sein soll dann recorde ich was ich tue mit systemsound und kkommentiere nachträglich was ich tue mit diversen erklärungen
<LeNerd_> meine mikrofonaufnahmen sind sauber
<LeNerd_> ich hab dafür extra 600 hingeblättert
<testdr> LeNerd_: hää - ich denke das ist alles verrauscht?
<LeNerd_> nur die systemaufnahmen
<_moep_> LeNerd_: dafür am adobe gespart? *duck*
<mrkramps> ok das war bis jetzt nicht klar …
<LeNerd_> mit dem micro leichtes rauschen das sich aber leicht mit audacity entfernen lässt cool edit is zwar eher meins hab ich aber nicht um laufen bekommen mit wine
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit JACK auseinandersetzen
<mrkramps> !JACK > LeNerd_ 
<kubine> LeNerd_: Informationen zu jack finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack
<_moep_> jack will man doch nicht mehr...
<LeNerd_> wenns denn was bringt gerne
<LeNerd_> aber ich frage mich warum das so ein problem ist weil ihr ja gesagt habt probleme mit dme sound gibts oft
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, das bezog ich auf mikrofonaufnahmen, sry
<LeNerd_> asow
<mrkramps> den ton des systems durchzuschleifen funktioniert eigentlich problemlos
<LeNerd_> das meinte ich auch
<LeNerd_> bis heute
<mrkramps> und du hast das im PulseAudio Mixer auch unter Recording so eingestellt wie testdr es dir erklärt hat?
<LeNerd_> ne frage wenn mein laptop ein 9ntegriertes mic hat wird das im alsa mixer angezeigt oder?
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, normalerweise schon
<mrkramps> es sei denn natürlich es ist im BIOS deaktiviert
<LeNerd_> ja wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe
<LeNerd_> aber so wie ich gesagt hab
<LeNerd_> dann würde es aber auch nicht stören wenns im bios inaktiv is
<LeNerd_> irgendwoher muss dieses rauchen ja kommen
<mrkramps> also wenn ich hier mit Audacity eine Aufnahme mache, ist das klar und deutlich Recording → Applications → Monitor of Build-in Analog Stereo
<LeNerd_> in audacity kann ich zum beispiel hda auswählen woanders nicht 
<LeNerd_> sehr mysteriös
<_moep_> welche soundkarte hast du
<LeNerd_> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_moep_> klingt nach dem standard pcm kram
<LeNerd_> jopp
<mrkramps> das ist auf jeden fal keine exotische soundkarte
<_moep_> das nicht
<_moep_> aber ich hatte mal vor ner weile nen board im einsatz
<_moep_> immer wenn ich gezogen hab  (aka 12mb/s)
<_moep_> gab es auf der internen soundkarte so nen "kratzen"
<LeNerd_> also am besten was externes besorgen
<_moep_> ja aber nicht unbedingt ne audigy pro
<LeNerd_> weil soundkarte intern is beim laptop wohl etwas schlecht
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, das ist nicht gesagt … bei dir ist es leise und rauschig
<_moep_> wo du dann nur jack oder so nutzen kannst
<LeNerd_> ich würd den laptopü am liebsten anzünden im moment
<LeNerd_> das lässt mir keine ruhe 
<_moep_> mach
<_moep_> aber pics or it never.. :D
<LeNerd_> dann darf ich mir von meiner freundinn morgen wieder anhören ich muss ne anti agressionstheraphie machen xD
<_moep_> viel erfolg noch^^ n8
<LeNerd_> ich glaub mir bleibt nur windoof auf die schnell
<LeNerd_> trotzdem danke für eure hilfe
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, welche ubuntu version verwendest du?
<LeNerd_> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mrkramps> ist dein problem versionsabhängig?
<LeNerd_> kp
<mrkramps> hat es denn mal unter linux funktioniert?
<mrkramps> oder ist das die erste distro auf dem gerät?
<LeNerd_> ich hab erst seit dieser woche ubuntu
<LeNerd_> ich hatte mal yellow dog auf der ps3 und früher mal paar systeme unte rlinux aber das problem hatte ich noch nie
<mrkramps> ok, ggf. mal mit einer anderen liveCD testen bspw. 12.04 um sicherzustellen, dass es kein bug ist
<LeNerd_> is ne idee
<mrkramps> oder ubuntustudio 14.04, da ist jack vorinstalliert
<mrkramps> oder http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/
<kubine> Title: Bienvenue (at tangostudio.tuxfamily.org)
<_moep_> das jack braucht man wie oben schon gesagt nur weil einige audigy pro karten nur jack können
<mrkramps> _moep_, ist aber ein anderer sound server … 
<mrkramps> und er soll's ja nur mit einer andere live testen
<LeNerd> auf die schnelle wird wohl nur windoof helfen vorerst
<mrkramps> wenn du eine deadline für eine produktion hast, wird sich das nicht vermeiden lassen
<LeNerd> zumindest bis ich ein paar leute aus meiner gegend habe die da besser bescheid wissen 
<mrkramps> LeNerd, wie gesagt, Linux User Group Allgäu sitzt im Raum Kempten und dazu gehört Memmingen irgendwie auch
<LeNerd> ja werd da dann auch mal reinschneien
<mrkramps> !Regionale_Ansprechpartner > LeNerd 
<kubine> LeNerd: Informationen zu Regionale_Ansprechpartner finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Regionale_Ansprechpartner
<LeNerd> danke
<mrkramps> LeNerd, tut mir leid, dass wir dir nicht weiterhelfen konnten … ich verabschiede mich und wünsche dir eine gute nacht
<LeNerd> dir auch trotzdem danke 
<mezett> sudo apt-get install gcc libssl-dev -y
<mezett> http://trrlewis.blogspot.com/
<kubine> Title: Story Time: Hosted By Me (at trrlewis.blogspot.com)
<mezett> http://www.google.com/
<kubine> Title: Google (at www.google.com)
<mezett> http://www.meatspin.com/
<kubine> Title: Meatspin.com | The Site Your Mother Warned You About (at www.meatspin.com)
<mezett> http://www.pornhub.com/
<kubine> Title: Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy Porn (at www.pornhub.com)
<mezettt> http://www.pornhub.com/
<kubine> Title: Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy Porn (at www.pornhub.com)
<Pimpdamap> http://trrlewis.blogspot.com/
<kubine> Title: Story Time: Hosted By Me (at trrlewis.blogspot.com)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<jokrebel> moin
<jokrebel> seit kurzem zeigt mein byobu ein Zeichen http://i.imgur.com/lK4eCmW.png welches ich durch aktivieren/deaktivieren als Apport-Meldung identifiziet habe. Ich hatte dort auch tatsächlich einen Crash-Report, welchen ich aber schon lange beendet habe. Das Symbol kam jetzt sogar nach einem Reboot wieder. Es ist aber kein neuerlicher Absturzbericht offen. Was tun?
<dadrc> byobu sagen, dass es aufhören soll, den kram anzuzeigen
<jokrebel> dadrc: Das wär die eine Lösung, ja. Aber ich hatte das ja Monatelang nicht in der Leiste und weis noch nicht mal genau, was mi byobu damit sagen will
<jokrebel> *mir
<dadrc> "Bei Programmabsturz erstellt apport einen Bericht ("crash report") und erwartet, dass der Anwender entscheidet, ob dieser Bericht versendet wird oder nicht (="pending crash report"). Diese Information erinnert den User hieran."
<dadrc> (sagt das Wiki)
<jokrebel> also ein byobu-interner Crash-Report vielleicht? Das kas ich auch schon, konnte aber nichts damit anfangen.
<dadrc> Ne, einer von apport.
<dadrc> Guck mal in /var/crash
<jokrebel> ja da liegt ne Datei. 
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mich recht erinnnere trägt die im Namen auch das abgestürzte Programm. Und wenn ich mich weite recht erinnere, kam da die Meldung dass wegen Speichermangel der Report nicht versendet werden kann.
<jokrebel> Kann/könnte man sowas auch nachträglich verschicken? Auch von der Konsole aus? Um den Report los zu werden würde löschen dieser Datei reichen?
<jokrebel> ...sorry - muss erstmal eilig weg, les es später
<dadrc> jokrebel, ja, guck dir mal apport-cli an, damit kannst du auch alte Reports öffnen und verschicken
<TeXnicer> Moin!
<TeXnicer> Ich gehe davon aus, dass man hier keine Metafragenstellen soll, nicht wahr? Also...
<TeXnicer> Vielleicht kannst Du mir helfen: Ich richte gerade Ubuntu-Notebooks ein mit verschiedenen Logins. Und ich möchte ein Programm (z.B. VLC) nur einem Teil dieser Logins erlauben. BSP. Admin, NutzerA, NutzerB, NutzerL
<TeXnicer> Admin (sudo) und NutzerL (standard) sollen öffnen dürfen, NutzerA (standard), NutzerB (standard) nicht.
<TeXnicer> Ich weiß, dass man Gruppen anlegen und Rechte verwalten kann, aber bevor ich in der Konsole Konzepte kaputtmache, die es unter Ubuntu schon gibt, wäre meine Frage... gibt es eine Anwengungsverwaltung? 
<TeXnicer> Bei WLAN z.B. kann ich ja einstellen, ob und wer darauf zugreifen darf.
<TeXnicer> *Anwendungsverwaltung... welcher Nutzer/Gruppe was darf?
<dadrc> Für deinen speziellen Fall nicht, ne
<dadrc> Normale Anwendungen, die am System nichts ändern, kann jeder Nutzer ausführen
<TeXnicer> dadrc: Hi. Wow. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Bei Ubuntuusers habe ich eine Methode gefunden, die nach sudo-Nutzern sortiert, NutzerL soll aber aus gutem Grund kein sudo sein ;)
<dadrc> Ich würd wohl ACLs für das Dateisystem anmachen und damit entsprechend Ausführrechte verteilen
<stevieh> du könntest auch von hand die entsprechenden applikationen in entsprechende bin verzeichnisse schieben...
<dadrc> Bitte nicht dem Paketsystem die Dateien klauen
<TeXnicer> hm... 
<dadrc> Das geht spätestens bei nächsten Update schief
<stevieh> das ist ein argument
<stevieh> hmm...
<TeXnicer> Gut, da war meine befürchtung mit dem Eingriff berechtigt...
<TeXnicer> Hm, okay... ich werde weiter recherchieren...  was ist ACL?
<TeXnicer> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich mit WLAN das genauso mache... als SUDO passt es: WLAN verfügbar, nicht für ALLE verfügbar. Jetzt soll NUtzerL auch WLAN bekommen... dann kommt aber Schlüsselbund-Passwort... das habe ich nie vergeben?! Sudo-Passwort tut es auch nicht?!
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hehe - apport-cli sagt auch "Ihr System besitzt nicht genug Speicher, um den Absturzbericht zu verarbeiten und einen Bericht an die Entwickler zu senden."
<dadrc> dann lösch das teil halt weg
<jokrebel> trotz 2 GB RAM wo aktuell nicht mal ein ganzes benutzt wird. Und n SWAP von 3 auch noch vorhanden ist.
<dadrc> Kann ich jetzt nichts weiter zu sagen
<jokrebel> Hm --- die Datei zu löschen war wohl der falsche Weg.
<dadrc> wieso?
<jokrebel> jetzt bekomm ich bei "Der Bericht gehört zu einem nicht installierten Paket." und das Symbol ist nach wie vor da.
<jokrebel> moment ich paste mal alles
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7652052/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hab ich mir jetzt mein "apport" zerlegt?
<dadrc> du hast die datei gelöscht und wunderst dich danach, wenn apport die datei nicht mehr benutzen kann?
<dadrc> lösch die datei wieder, danach ist alles ok
<dadrc> leeres /var/crash/ == apport glücklich
<dadrc> Und wenn du eine leere Datei namens "_usr_bin_roger.1000.crash" erstellst, kann apport damit nichts anfangen
<jokrebel> hab ich ja nur gemacht, weil das {!} nach dem löschen und byobo schließen/öffnen immer noch da war. Habs jetzt wieder gelöscht, aber das Symbol ist immer noch da.
<dadrc> klar, aber leere Dateien sind nutzlos, in denen muss schon das richtige drinstehen
<dadrc> Ansonsten, keine Ahnung, vielleicht spinnt auch einfach die Anzeige
<dadrc> Müsstest du mal gucken, wo die ihre Infos hernimmt
<jokrebel> werd nochmal komplett rebooten
<jokrebel> bis gleich
<jokrebel> re
<jokrebel> dadrc: So, nach Neustart ist auch das Symbol jetzt weg. Danke.
<dadrc> =)
<Ortiz> Moin
<Ortiz> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Linux-Cracks: Gibts im SFTP Protokoll sowas wie einen wget Befehl?
<Ortiz> Um z.b über die Server Verbindung files zu laden? Ssh direkt leider nicht möglich
<testdr> Ortiz: sftp ist ftp nur mit Verschlüsselung ... und ftp = file-transfer-protokoll
<Ortiz> Gnah :/
<netkeeper> ich verwende für sowas sshfs
<koegs> Ortiz: meinst du etwa scp?
<Ortiz> Aber das geht ja nur mit echtem SsH zugang?
<netkeeper> sshfs geht natürlich auch mit sftp, sftp is nix anderes als ein eingeschränktes ssh
<Ortiz> Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Linux-Pro ;) aber gibts damit eine Möglichkeit eine Datei direkt von Server zu Server zu laden?
<nagetier> Ortiz, Ja, bei aktiviertem SSH-Dienst auf den Servern ist scp dazu eine einfach einzusetzende Möglichkeit.
<nagetier> Ortiz, auch könnte scp über das Internet verwendet werden, da es verschlüsselt arbeitet.
<LupusE> generell gilt: "ubuntu-server bieten in der grundinstallation keien Dienste an" ... erst wenn sie z.b. im debconf dialog explizit ausgewählt werden.
<LupusE> wenn du einen dienst aktiviert hast (ftp server, httpd, email, ssh), dann kannst du das entsprechende protokoll zur dateiübertragung benutzen ... welches protokoll geeignet ist hängt von der konkreten aufgabe ab. pauschal würde man scp nutzen, wie nagetier schon beschrieb.
<nagetier> all die müssen aber oft aufwändig eingerichtet werden, sshd ist oft schon vorhanden.. auf entfernten System im Internet eigentlich immer.
<nagetier> scp ist toll, wollte ich damit sagen ;)
<stevieh> hmm... wie ist das denn mit dem apache auf ubuntu und den dirs: http-available -enabled usw. 
<stevieh> äh... conf-bla mein ich.
<dadrc> links aus available in enabled, normalerweise
<stevieh> was ist denn conf.d, ist das nur ein altes leben ubnd heisst jetzt conf-available?
<Perzeus> hallo jungs
<Perzeus> wie kann ich nachprüfen ob ich alles von zeitgeist au s dem system  entfernt habe 
<dadrc> apt-cache policy '.*zeitgeist.*'
<Perzeus> danke
<Perzeus> das ist ja ein super befehl 
<Perzeus> sonst habe ich immer ps-aux 
<Perzeus> mir alles angeschaut
<dadrc> ps zeigt nur laufende Programme
<dadrc> apt-cache arbeitet auf Paketebene
<Perzeus> weiss ich 
<dadrc> gut gut
<Perzeus> das ps nur laufende programme zeigt
<Perzeus> bin mal vor jahren 
<Perzeus> in linux eigestigen 
<Perzeus> muss vieles wieder aktualisieren 
<Perzeus> apt-cache kannte ich aber nicht
<Perzeus> man hat damals mit ipchains noch gearbeitet 
<Perzeus> dann kamen die iptables und jetzt die nftables
<Perzeus> um serverdienste abzusichern 
<Solcero> Moin, mir ist mein rechner abgeraucht, hab heute den neuen bekommen. Nun habe ich meine Festplatte installiert - soweit so gut nur stimmen natürlich die Netzwerk devices nicht mehr. Hab in ect/udev die 70-persistents-net.rules geköscht neu gestartet aber eth0 ist immer noch nicht auf finbar. Jemand einen Tipp? 
<dadrc> Welche Devices hast du denn?
<testdr> Solcero: vielleicht ist das neue net-devices jetzt eth1
<Solcero> wenn ich ifconfig eth0-4 mache bekomme ich immer die Meldung das Ubuntu das Gerät nicht finden kann
<Solcero> habe zwei Netzwerkkarten im System - eine am Board eine im PCI Slot 
<Perzeus> hm
<testdr> Solcero: das neue network-device (auf dem Mainboard) ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit eine andere Hardware .. also erst Treiber, Hardwareerkennung testen
<dadrc> Was soll auch eth0-4 sein?
<Solcero> naja ifconfig eth0 usw zeigt doch die daten des device an ?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> aber wenn du `ifconfig eth0-4` eingibst, versucht ubuntu, die Daten von eth0-4 auszugeben
<dadrc> Was offensichtlich nichts wird.
<dadrc> Was sagt denn `ifconfig` ohne alles?
<Solcero> zeigt vr0 br0 lo
<Solcero> das sind die devices aus meiner interface - hab da halt ab und an kvm laufen
<Solcero> er zeigt eigentlich alles an ausser die Netzwerkkarten 
<testdr> Solcero: hast Du die neue Hardware nicht erst mal mit einer Live-Version getestet? Als was onboard-Netz erscheint u.s.w
<Solcero> kann man die hardware neu erkennen lassen ? 
<LupusE> kommt auf die hardware an.
<LupusE> zumindest das vorgehen.
<dadrc> Solcero, guck mal mit `lscpi`, ob die Netzwerkkarten überhaupt erkannt wurden
<Solcero> nein hab ich nicht, die eingesetzte netzwerkkarte lief vorher ja schon mit dem system, zeigt er mur auch nicht an
<Solcero> ok moment 
<Solcero> also lspci zeigt die externe Netzwerkkarte an
<Solcero> die interne wurd enicht gefunden
<dadrc> Ist die eventuell im BIOS aus?
<Solcero> nein extra nach geguckt :-)
<dadrc> Das ist schlecht.
<stevieh> man mal ein pastebin von lspci
<dadrc> Taucht sie in `dmesg` auf?
<Solcero> mom
<testdr> Solcero: deshalb teste mit einer Live-Version .. die Hardware .. vielleicht brauchts nen neueren Kernel ..
<stevieh> das würde mich doch wundern, wenn die interne netzwerkkarte auch nicht mit lspci aufstuacht...
<Solcero> ok also
<Solcero> mit einer livecd werden beide karten angezeigt
<Solcero> unter lspci
<testdr> Solcero: hast du auch kontrolliert welche module dafür geladen wurden ... ob die in der "alten Linux-Version" fehlen oder anders sind?
<Solcero> wie bekomme ich nun das bestehende system dazu die karte zu erkennen
<Solcero> hmm ich weiss leider nicht wie ich das vergleichen kann
<testdr> Solcero: sollte die gleichen module vorhanden sein, dann mit modprobe testen was passiert -- Fehlermeldungen ..
<LupusE> vielleicht fehlt qauch nur die firmware. daher wird es unter LSPCI ncith als netzwerkkarte engezeigt.
<LupusE> am besten auch die ID notieren.
<Solcero> ok
<LupusE> doof, wenn sich durch die FW auch die ID aendert. am besten alle notieren und online/offline (live) vergleichen.
<stevieh> lspci sollte das eigentlich in beiden fällen zeigen?
<LupusE> stevieh: nope. nicht bei FW, die beim bootup geladen wird. 
<LupusE> besonders beliebt bei UMTS karten, habe ich aber auch shcon bei netzwerkadaptern aus china gesehen.
<stevieh> echt?
<LupusE> nein, habe ich mir gerade ausgedacht.
<dadrc> Fiesling.
<stevieh> die PCI-ID ändern ist aber nicht fair
<LupusE> okay, ich gebe zu es war ein lsusb, kein lspci. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass billige PCI karten das gleich verhalten aufweisen.
<Negoushima> hi
<jokrebel> Namd
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> wird bei 8gb ram noch eine swap partition gebraucht?
<Negoushima>  eher nicht, nein
<Blindie> super, der installer warnt deswegen immernoch ;)
<nagetier> Blindie, das ist auch ok so, kommt halt auf das Nutzerverhalten des Users an
<dadrc> Wenn es ein Laptop ist und du S2D benutzen willst, brauchst du Swap
<Blindie> joa, für schpeicherlastige sachen habe ich windows (spiele usw.) mein linux nutze ich für filme/musik und surven
<Blindie> hab wine immernoch nicht richtig configuriert bekommen :D
<Negoushima> hmh wine
<Blindie> nja, meine paar spiele kann ich auch versuchen unter linux zum laufen zu bekommen, mein problem ist nur lte, ich habe nicht den traffic die spiele nochmal herrunterzuladen^
<Blindie> funktioniert audio über hdmi unter nvidia eig vernünftig?
<Negoushima> kanns hier nicht testen
<Blindie> über optisch hatte ich immer probleme mit dolby digital live oder  dts connect, habe mir extra nen neuen receiver mit hdmi geholt
<jokrebel> dadrc: Warum ist das nur bei Laptops wichtig ob Du Suspend-to-disk nutzt?
<dadrc> Naja, bei PCs auch, aber da machen das weniger
<Blindie> kann mir auch vorstellen das es beim compilieren/rendern usw. auch gebraucht wird
<Negoushima> alles was über 8 gb geht wird halt auf die festplatte zwischengeschaufelt
<sonotos> du brauchst ne swap in der größe des rams wenn du den rechner schlafen legen willst
<Blindie> hmmm, kann der nicht einfach n teil der systempartition nutzen?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ach? Wust ich gar nicht. Wenn ich Suspend-to-disk nutzen würde, würde ich da glaub ich keine Unterschied machen ob ich grad vor nem Laptop oder nem Tower sitze. Oder überseh ich da gad nen Hintergrund?
<sonotos> dazu ist die swap halt unter anderem auch da
<jokrebel> sonotos: So sah ich das auch bisher ++
<Blindie> kann man die notfalls auch später noch definieren? muss dafür noch platz schaufeln
<sonotos> du kannst die ne iso datei machen und die über loopback als swap mounten, aber mal im ernst wieviele terras hat deine platte?
<dadrc> jokrebel, kannst du ja machen, kein Problem, aber "man" macht das eher selten.
<sonotos> selbst bei ner ssd sollte das weniger ins gewicht fallen
<Negoushima> wird für die auslagerung wirklich immer noch swap gebraucht?
<sonotos> das schöne an der swap ist dass sequentiell auf die platte geschrieben werden kann
<Negoushima> okay das ist natürlich fein
<sonotos> bei ner normalen partition ist das eventuell fragmentiert vor allem wenns ne größere iso ist
<sonotos> damit dauert das schlafen legen entsprechend länger
<Negoushima> wenn es nur der punkt ist
<Negoushima> dann kann man das unter den tisch fallen lassen
<sonotos> ich hab 12gb ram und meine swap wird trotzdem ab und an benutzt kommt drauf an was man macht
<Blindie_> sory, neustart
<Blindie_> so, meine system ssd hat 128 gb, 100 für windows und 28 für linux
<sonotos> ach der war gar nicht mehr da
<sonotos> narf
<Blindie_> :D
<Blindie_> hehe
<Blindie_> siehst du gespenster?
<Negoushima> ach wir haben uns doch toll unterhalten :P
<sonotos> na ja ist halt support und nicht smalltalk
<sonotos> jab bis eben war dein ghost da
<sonotos> kürzen wirs ab, leg einfach ne die etwas größer ist als dein ram an und gut
<jokrebel> dadrc: wer ist "man"?
<Blindie> da werden immer so vile treiber angeboten, haben auch die selbe seriennummer
<Blindie> das eine hat nur nen -update dahinter
<nagetier> sonotos, was dann knapp 10% der SSD Kapazität entspricht ;) Aber wenn man S2D benötigt muss das sein.
<sonotos> denke die meisten desktops haben wenn ne ssd verbaut ist noch ne normale mit etwas mehr platz und bei laptops geht die kiste gerne mal schlafen wenn kein akku mehr drin ist, da seh ich nicht viel andere optionen
<nagetier> ja, das hatte ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, danke
<nagetier> also Laptop und keine ne Batterie die fast leer ist
<nagetier> -keine
<frog_> hi... koennte mich aufregen... wollte 10 vor 18uhr wetten und keiner war da um sie anzunehmen
<frog_> fc.. sr...
<Perzeus> hallo 
<jokrebel> namd
<Perzeus> keiner da
<Perzeus> t4raurig
<koegs> Perzeus: was möchtest du wissen?
<Perzeus> wie kann ich meine ports absichern 
<Perzeus> mit iptables oder besser mit snort
<Perzeus> beim desktop 
<koegs> nimm einfach ufw + gufw
<Perzeus> wasi st ufw
<koegs> ein Frontend für iptables und gufw ist ein grafisches Tool dafür
<Perzeus> ich brauche kien front end
<koegs> dann benutz halt die iptables-commandos O.o
<koegs> oder stell deine Frage konkreter :)
<Perzeus> kennst sich jemand mit nftables aus
<Perzeus> die ab kernel 3.13 includiert sind
<koegs> !frag > Perzeus 
<kubine> Perzeus: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> was kann das sein mein flash plugin verliert immer wieder den streamserver
<_moep_> flash
<koegs> flash lässt sich halt so gut wie gar nicht debuggen... 1. Möglichkeit: mit Wireshark oder tcpdump den Netzverkehr analysieren oder 2. Nach einer Alternative schauen, also z.B. eine direkte Stream-Adresse und dann mit VLC schauen
<koegs> +/hören
<Perzeus> ok
<LeNerd> hello
<LeNerd> ihr werdet es nicht glauben
<LeNerd> ich hab gestern irgendwann aufgegeben und siehe da heute starte ich den laptop und alles klappt xD
<LeNerd> irgendwie scheint es als hätte ich nach allen geänderten einstellungen in alsamixer und in pavecontrol einfach restarten müssen
<jokrebel> schön! Wo war das Problem? Was die Lösung (die noch einen Reboot brauchte)?
<LeNerd> das problem war ein rauschen wenn ich systemsound recordet habe
<LeNerd> die lüsung war deaktivieren von mic boost und umstellen auf anderen monitor
<LeNerd> testdr hatte den vollen durchblick im gegensatz zu mir xD
<_moep_> LeNerd: du, dein laptop und der murphy ;)
<LeNerd> hahahaha
<LeNerd> aber desto größer der ärger umso größer die freude hinterher
<x_puma_x> HI. Ich überlege meine externe Festplatte von NTFS auf ext4 umzustellen, da ich desöfteren Probleme damit habe, dass das Dateisystem an einigen stellen kaputt ist oder das fehlende dateiberechtigungssystem nervt.  Jetzt habe ich aber mal gelesen, dass es bei den ext3/4 Dateisystemen weniger erfolgversprechend ist, versehentlich gelöschte Dateien zu retten, als es das bei NTFS ist. Ist da was dran?
<bekks> Aus Datenrettungssicht sind beide Dateisysteme gleichwertig - Dateinamen gehen verloren, Inhalte können u.U. wiederhergestellt werden.
<x_puma_x> alles klar. dann war das wieder nur so ein gerücht
<jokrebel> x_puma_x: Wenn Du kein Windows nutzt ist es eher unsinnig NTFS zu nutzen
<bekks> Das kommt dann aus praktischer Sicht noch dazu :)
<x_puma_x> jokrebel: Ich nutze es ziemlich selten. Von daher stelle ich auch lieber auf ext4 um. wenn ichs dann doch mal auf einem windows-system brauche, kann man da halt das frickel-zeug installieren, damit man ext4 lesen kann
<bekks> Und damit das ext4 zerstören, zumindest eine gute Chance dazu haben.
<x_puma_x> stimmt auch wieder. dann werde ich wohl lieber die benötigten dateien auf eine kleine ntfs-partition kopieren oder sonstwo hin. aber eigentlich brauche ich das wie gesagt sehr selten
<x_puma_x> danke für die infos
<subz3r0> hi
<Negoushima> hi
<subz3r0> spiele gerade ein wenig mit iptables rum. wie bekomme ich es denn hin, dass er als erste INPUT rule nicht immer allow reinpackt?
<subz3r0> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<subz3r0> ahh nvm
<subz3r0> :)
<subz3r0> ist wie bei der IOS ACL.... würde die erste rule direkt alles blocken, ging halt nichts rein. ;)
<subz3r0> logisch... :)
<Negoushima> kannte ich bisher gar nicht, muss mal ein blick drauf werfen x)
<subz3r0> :)
<subz3r0> feine sache, was man damit so machen kann
<subz3r0> bastel momentan an nem script, welches die ips sammelt, die versuchen auf meine ssh server zuzugreifen
<subz3r0> soll dann so sein, dass die komplette range des angreifers geblockt wird
<koegs> #!/bin/bash; sudo apt-get install fail2ban ?
<subz3r0> die meisten attacken kommen eh aus china ;)
<subz3r0> koegs: fail2ban is drauf
<subz3r0> allerdings sollen ip ranges die es immer wieder versuchen komplett geblockt werden. is mir zu umständlich per hand 
<Negoushima> wieso sollten angreifer ausgerechnet dein system angreifen wollen? oder ist das jetzt aus server-sicht gesehen?
<subz3r0> Negoushima: wenn du nen router hast, schau dir einfach mal die logs an. dann weisst du wieso 
<subz3r0> hast du nen ssh-server auf port 22 am lauschen, so wird der zieg mal am tag gescannt und es wird auch immer wieder versucht draufzukommen
<Negoushima> aha okay x)
<subz3r0> Kannst Dir auch mal aus Spass "kippo" in ner vm installieren und dann schauen was die pösen attacker so machen wollen ;)
<subz3r0> aber READ THE F:.... MANUAL vorher
<subz3r0> kippo ist nen ssh honeypot
<subz3r0> aber wenn dies deine ersten gehversuche mit linux sind, lieber noch die finger wech :)
<Negoushima> ja ich les hier lieber noch ein jahr im channel mit bis ich soweit bin . wäre nicht das erste mal das ich durch unüberlegtes installieren mein system zerschossen hätte
<subz3r0> zum testen: virtualbox installieren und da nen ubuntu, debian, centos, sles, mint, rhel oder was auch immer installieren
<subz3r0> nen snapshot machen und dann immer feste druff ;)
<Negoushima> gar nicht mal so  blöd :)
<subz3r0> würde dir aber empfehlen die repos von virtualbox zu adden. wie das geht, steht auf der virtualbox.org seite. die versionen in ubuntu sind leider immer recht alt
<subz3r0> aber immerhin haste den weg schon hier her gefunden. kann also nur vorran gehen ;)
<subz3r0> aber okay. bevor wer meckert... is offtopic.... für mehr plausch: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jhasse> Hi! Ich habe wlan probleme und habe festgestellt, dass nur eine alte version meiner firmware in /lib/firmware vorhanden ist. Aber laut apt-file sollte linux-firmware auch die neue datei enthalten. Warum ist sie nicht dort?
<mrkramps> jhasse, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<jhasse> mrkramps: Hat leider nicht geholfen. Hier mein genaues Problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419167/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> jhasse, ubuntu 14.04?
<jhasse> mrkramps: ja
<dasjoe> Laut http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.127.2/changelog wurde die Datei entfernt
<jhasse> dasjoe: ah thx. Dann hat apt-file das wohl irgendwie noch nicht aufm schirm. Ärgerlich, da bei meinem laptop die -7 version quasi unbenutzbar ist. Ich werd mal versuchen die datei manuell da hinzukopieren.
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-17
<LupusE> g'morgen
<blingbling> ping
<jokrebel_> wie meinen?
<Perzeus> wennn man mit ap5t -getdas sshpaket installiert h at ist dann der daemon gleich aktiv
<ppq> Perzeus, kommt drauf an, welches paket du installiert hast. openssh-server ist nicht vorinstalliert normalerweise, btw
<ppq> wenn du nur openssh-client installiert hast, ist der server natürlich nicht dabei
<Perzeus> oh ich weiss es nicht mehr 
<ppq> wenn -server, wird er gleich nach der installation gestartet, ja
<Perzeus> dann hatte ich 2 tage den port 22auf
<Perzeus> boese sache
<ppq> macht ja nichts, wenn du vernünftige passwörter hast
<ppq> nur deine platte wird etwas gelitten haben (wegen dem denied auth spam in der auth.log)
<Perzeus> das gabs doch frueher nicht 
<Perzeus> das der daemon ohne ausdruecklichen startbefehl lief
<ppq> doch, bei ubuntu schon immer
<Perzeus> bubuntu ist ja nicht so alt
<Perzeus> ;-)
<ppq> naja, ~10 jahre ;)
<Perzeus> eben
<Perzeus> ab welcher version ist die openssh luecke 
<Perzeus> gefixed
<ppq> es gab viele. das recherchierst du am besten selbst
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> steht alles im wiki
<dadrc> Funfood, wenn du auf den Systray nicht verzichten willst, es gibt ein gepatchtes Unity mit aktiviertem Systray. 
<niko1990> Hallo zusammen =)
<niko1990> Ich hätte mal kurz ne Frage: Ich habe ein shell-Script geschrieben welches auch funktioniert. Das Script gibt zu bestimmten Zuständen informationen auf dem Bildschirm aus. Wie ist es möglich dieses Script automatisch nach dem Startvorgang zu starten? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit immer mal wieder automatisch zu überprüfen ob das Script noch läuft oder abgestürzt ist und falls dies 
<niko1990> der Fall sein sollte, das Script neu zu starten?
<dadrc> wohin gibt das script die infos denn aus?
<niko1990> dadrc: Ich habe in dem Shell-Script einfach echo benutzt. Oder gibt es da eine bessere Möglichkeit?
<dadrc> Das kannst du dann aber schlecht beim Booten starten, da ist ja noch keine Shell offen
<niko1990> dadrc: stimmt. Gibts da ne möglichkeit das so zu ändern dass das Sh-Script als eine Art Dienst läuft auf den ich mich verbinden kann und somit dann lesen kann was da so abläuft?
<dadrc> Einfachste Methode: Skript läuft im Hintergrund (entweder als Service über Upstart, oder einfacher über cron) und schreibt die Infos in ein Log
<dadrc> Das Log kannst du dann mit `tail -f /pfad/zum/log` dauerhaft mitlesen
<niko1990> dadrc: ok vielen dank. das sollte kein Problem sein das so um zu programmieren.
<adminkomplex> scripten nicht programmieren
<niko1990> dadrc: dann werde ich mal was zum thema cron googeln. Nur wie ist es dann möglich zu überwachen, dass das Script läuft und wenn nicht dieses neu zu starten?
<niko1990> adminkomplex: stimmt. Mein Fehler =)
<dadrc> Wenn du es per cron startest, passiert das mehr oder weniger automatisch.
<dadrc> Wird dann einfach für jeden Eintrag gestartet, schreibt den Eintrag und beendet sich
<dadrc> Wäre so meine Lösung, wenn die Einträge alle 5 Minuten (oder seltener) geschrieben werden sollen
<niko1990> dadrc: tut mir leid, ich habe mich da etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Mein Script hat eine Endlosschleife. Das Script sollte also niemals enden, auser es würde abstürzen, und dann sollte es wieder gestartet werden. Es sollte aber nicht doppelt gestartet werden...
<dadrc> Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, aber … wie oft macht das Skript denn Einträge?
<dadrc> Wenn das wirklich dauerhaft laufen soll, guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart#Beispiele an
<jtux> Hi. Habe hier ein etwas komisches Problem: Ich habe Ubuntu 14.04 Server und dort Ceph aus den Paketquellen installiert.  Nun läuft darauf der erste Monitor-Service mon.0 (erstellt mittels ceph-deploy) und ich würde diesen gerne mal restarten. Nur ein "sudo service ceph restart" bewirkt genau nichts. Nach einem Reboot kommt der Service wie gewünscht hoch, aber ich möchte nicht für jeden Restart ein Reboot auslösen. ;-)   
<dadrc> und stop/start?
<jtux> genauso wenig erfolgreich
<dadrc> laut anleitung macht man das über `service ceph restart mon.0`
<dadrc> was macht das?
<niko1990> dadrc: Mein Script checkt Eingänge des Raspberry-Pi's und falls sich ein Status eines Eingangs ändert, dann wird ein anderes Script gestartet. Sollte also alle ca 10ms die Eingänge überprüfen. Oder gibt es da eine bessere Lösung? Gibts da vielleicht eine Art Interrupts die automatisch bei Statusänderung der Input pins ein Script starten kann?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ob der Pi das macht, musst du mal bei irgendwelchen Pi-Leuten fragen
<dadrc> Ubuntu läuft nicht aufm RasPi :)
<jtux> dadrc: Befehl kommt ohne Fehler zurück (Returncode 0) und der Process hat immer noch die gleiche PID.  Gebe ich einen falschen mon-Namen an, meckert es und zeigt den Entrag aus der ceph.conf. Auch mit beigefügtem "-a" (wie manchmal zu finden) tut sich nichts. 
<dadrc> 0 klingt ja eigentlich gut
<jtux> Bin ein wenig weiter: bash -x /etc/init.d/ceph restart mon.0 zeigt, dass da auf eine  Datei /var/lib/ceph/mon/ceph-vmadmin/upstart getestet wird. Ist die da, wird beendet.  Lösche ich die, scheint das auch keine gute Idee zu sein. ;-) 
<jtux> Hab es nun gefunden: initctl stop ceph-mon id=0 zum Stoppen und initctl start ceph-mon id=0 zum Wiederbeleben. Warum nun das Ganze nicht über service tut, kann ich nicht sagen. Danke!
<Negoushima> hat jemand eine idee wie ich das problem hier fixen kann: http://abload.de/img/jacklogdzr4w.png
<Negoushima> ich starte ardour3 und dann meldet sich JACK
<Negoushima> ardour2 startet zumindest mal, aber von soundausgabe kann da auch keine rede sein
<nagetier> Negoushima, dein Kernel verwendet keine Realtime Funktionalität.. wenn du nicht 'Ubuntu Studio' muss du den Kernel ändern und dein System ein wenig anpassen.. wie hier beschrieben - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Echtzeitkernel
<nagetier> +verwendest
<ThoMe> hihoi
<ThoMe> sagt, ich möchte dass openvpn startet bevor mein firewall-script startet. was muss ich dafür tun?
<dadrc> Das kommt drauf an, was du mit "Firewallscript" meinst
 * jokrebel_ hätt jetzt einfach pauschal mal gesagt, dem Script eine Pause voranstellen.
<ThoMe> dadrc: ein eigenes /etc/init.d/firewall hab ichs genannt :-)
<dadrc> Dann kannst du dem Script sagen, dass es auf OpenVPN warten soll
<dadrc> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Packaging:SysVInitScript#.23_Required-Start:_line
<dadrc> Musst nur gucken, welche Facility OpenVPN anbietet
<dadrc> Falls keine, musst du eine Zeile hinzufügen, damit es das tut
<dadrc> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Packaging:SysVInitScript#Facility_Names
<ThoMe> dadrc: have dank!
<Negoushima> danke nagetier das schau ich mir doch glatt mal näher an
<SpeeFak> moin 
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich die ip zu einem gefunden port heraus bekomme ?
<SpeeFak> gibt da ne nmap optoipn  die in den manuals nicht drins teht ?
<dadrc> das klingt erstmal nicht sonderlich logisch
<Fuchs> Anwendungsfall? 
<SpeeFak> nmap soll das lan ports scannen und wenn ein bestimmter port gefunden ist die ip dazu anzeigen
<Fuchs> Du gibst ja nmap die IP(s) mit, die es scannen soll 
<Fuchs> von daher 
<SpeeFak> script soll lan scannen und wenn port 2004 gefunden wurde die ip in eine variable schreiben damit das script die ip dann in die setup.conf des vdr eintragen kann
<SpeeFak> bastel hier grad mit sed cut und tr herum, vllt gibs da ne elegantetre lösung
<Fuchs> wie kommt es, dass Du nicht weisst welche IPs das anbieten? 
<David1977> Mich würde interessieren, welches LAN da gescannt werden soll...wenn man das weiß, kennt man auch die IP...oder ich verstehe da was falsch
<SpeeFak> ich weis das alles
<SpeeFak> aber das script soll selbsttändig den vdr streamdev host finden
<Fuchs> dann kuendige das im Netz an, dafuer gibt es Protokolle wie zeroconf
<SpeeFak> geht grad darum das ich eben NICHT SELBER sucher und editeren muss
<Fuchs> dazu einen Portscanner zu nehmen und einfach mal auf ganze Ranges los zu lassen ist Quatsch
<SpeeFak> wie würdest du es denn realiesiren
<Fuchs> das veroeffentlichen von der Maschine aus, die den Dienst anbietet  (warum wechselt das?) 
<SpeeFak> die server ip bleibt fest, das script installiert mir ein vollständiges vdr system und soll wenn keine DVB hardware im system erkannt wird nach einem streamdev server im lan suchen und den dann statt des DVB device nutzen
<SpeeFak> fuchs, hab hinbekommen : nmap 192.168.1.100/24 -p 2004|sed 's/^ *$/ @ /'|tr -d "\n"|sed 's/@/\n/g'|grep open|cut -d "(" -f2|cut -d ")" -f1
<SpeeFak> ist zwar ne ganze code aber so git er mir die ip des streamdev servers raus ohn zu wissen wo der ist oder den server selber mit zeroconf zu konfigurieren
<mherweg> grüße von der LUG Marl!
<dadrc> huhu mherweg -- wenn du nur quatschen möchtest, gerne, aber bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<mherweg> ok, wollte nur gerade jemandem IRC demonstrieren
<dadrc> erfolgreich =)
<mherweg> eine ATI Radeon RV 250 wird falsch als "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe" erkannt. ?!
<mherweg> -> unity desktop extrem langsam.
<dadrc> das ist der software-renderer
<dadrc> da stimmt was mit dem treiber nicht
<mherweg> angeblich passt der "radeon" treiber. werden wir später testen
<dadrc> guck mal, ob der proprietäre treiber (fglrx) die karte noch kennt. läuft im 3d-modus meistens besser
<dadrc> (wenn er denn kompatibel ist)
<Horst> Hallo leute
<Horst> Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir bei einem Problem helfen...
<Horst> meine Festplatten sind dauerhaft an ... ich bekomme sie nicht in den Standby
<Horst> sudo hdparm -y /dev/sdc funktioniert
<Horst> in der /etc/hdparm.conf mit dem eintrag /dev/sdb {     spindown_time = 240 } leider nicht
<Horst> jemand eine idee?
<dadrc> ubuntuversion? hast du mal geguckt, ob vielleicht irgendein tool logs da schreibt oder einen suchindex aktualisiert?
<Horst> kubuntu 14.04
<Horst> es ist eine frische installation also sollten da ja eigentlich keine tools den spindown verhindern oder?
<dadrc> weiß nicht, kde hat bestimmt einen suchindex
<dadrc> moment
<Negoushima> geht hier speziell um den ruhezustand?
<dadrc> Horst, wüsste nichts-
<dadrc> Horst, zeig mal bitte die ausgabe von `sudo hdparm -C /dev/sdc` in einem pastebin
<k1l_> mit lsof gucken was da noch zugreift
<dadrc> ich denke, da passt apm nich
<Horst> drive state is:  active/idle
<dadrc> alles, biite.
<dadrc> in nem pastebin#
<Horst> sudo hdparm -C /dev/sdc /dev/sdc:  drive state is:  active/idle
<Horst> das ist alles
<Horst> nachdem ich sudo hdparm -y /dev/sdc eingeben habe ich dann
<Horst> drive state is:  standby
<Horst> also das funktioniert
<dadrc> uh, tschuldige. hdparm -I (groß i) /dev/sdc
<Horst> kleinen moment ich bin nicht zuhause und mache das über ssh ... dauert gerade ein wenig
<dadrc> kein stress =)
<Horst> oh man mist mein rechner zuhause reagiert nicht mehr ... schade
<Horst> am Freitag bin ich wieder zuhause ... eventuell kann mir ja dann einer von euch helfen ... danke für die mühe schonmal
<dadrc> na, merk dir mal folgendes: guck in hdparm -I nach, ob APM_level unterstützt wird
<Horst> oki doki mach ich
<dadrc> wenn ja, setz das mal auf einen Wert unter 128
<dadrc> (mit hdparm -B)
<dadrc> und dann teste das nochmal
<Horst> du meinst bei dem spidown befehl?
<dadrc> kannst auch einfach "apm = 127" in die config packen, zusätzlich
<dadrc> wenn die platte kein APM kann (gibts), guck dir mal hdidle an. das macht das ohne hilfe der platte
<dadrc> na, fast. heißt "hd-idle".
<Horst> ah ok cool das werde ich mir auf jedenfall mal anschauen
<dadrc> ansonsten, freitag ist bestimmt auch wer hier
<Horst> vielen dank nochmal ich glaube hier habe ich eine gute Anlaufstelle gefunden.
<Horst> der Umstieg von Windows ist doch nicht ganz so einfach wie ich dachte
<dadrc> nicht immer, aber es lohnt sich :)
<Horst> euch noch einen schönen abend.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> hab nen problem mit ssh-askpass-gnome unter ubuntu 14.04
<subz3r0> es tut nicht seinen dienst. unter 12.04 musste ich z.B wenn ich mich mit putty und nem key(welcher mit nen pass geschützt ist) auf nen server wollte, nur einmal das passwort eingeben. 
<subz3r0> dies in einem fenster welches aufgegangen ist. bei 14.04 geht kein fenster auf und ich muss das passwort immer wieder in putty selbst auf der konsole eingeben
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, funktioniert ssh-askpass-gnome denn?
<subz3r0> öhm?
<subz3r0> würde es funtkionieren, dann hätte ich doch das fenster, welches aufgeht und mich nach dem pass fragt?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, was passiert denn wenn du ssh-askpass-gnome vom Terminal aus aufrufst?
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> nix
<subz3r0> rein gar nix
<subz3r0> *kopfkratz*
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, sprich es kommt nichmal eine Fehlermeldung?
<subz3r0> nein
<subz3r0> was mich doch arg verwundert. habs mir auch noch nicht wirklich genauer angeschaut. musste erstmal suchen welches tool für diese funktionalität zuständig ist
<subz3r0> da das ewige pass eingeben doch ein wenig nervt
<subz3r0> hab mit dpkg geschaut ob es drauf ist. sicherheitshalber noch mal apt-get install .... gemacht
<subz3r0> allerdings ist es installiert, und bei apt-get sagt er mir auf die neuste version wäre schon drauf
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, nene, moment. ssh-askpass ist genau wonach es klingt, es fragt lediglich nach dem Passwort und schreibt es nach stdout.
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, nur fuer's Protokoll, das speichert keine Passwoerter oder aehnlich.
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: du bist dir sicher, dass wenn ich ssh-asskpass-gnome eingebe, was passieren müsste? also dass es keine routine die von xyz aufgerufen wird im hintergrund ist?
<subz3r0> hole mal fix nen anderen rechner mit 12.04 und teste da. sec please
<brainwash> du müsstest "ssh-add" ausführen
<subz3r0> brainwash: das musste ich noch nie. hab es auch noch nicht getan vorher. bei 12.04 geht halt das fenster auf, will nen pass haben für den priv key und das wars. 
<subz3r0> wenn ich mich dann auslogge und wieder ne verbindung aufbaue, will er kein passwort mehr haben. bis zum relogin bzw. reboot
<subz3r0> ssh-add hab ich allerdings auch schon versucht. kam nix bei raus
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, ssh-askpass Programme sind rein Passwort-nachfrage-teile.
<brainwash> eventuell war das gnome-keyring, welcher auch als ssh-agent agieren kann
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, anzeigen sollte es trotzdem etwas, warte,. fuehrst du ssh-askpass oder -gnome aus?
<subz3r0> ...-gnome
<subz3r0> sehe gerade auf dem 12.04er system hab ich gar kein ssh-askpass-gnome drauf
<testdr> subz3r0: mach mal auf 12.04: man ssh-askpass ... und da sollte stehen es ist das mit -gnome ... nur umbenannt
<subz3r0> okay, bei ssh-askpass geht nen fenster auf "Enter your openssh passphrase"
<subz3r0> jo. "gnome-ssh-askpass - prompts a user for a passphrase using GNOME"
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, ssh-askpass leitet auf das gewaehlte Paket weiter. Siehe ls -l /usr/bin/ssh-askpass
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> für was brauche ich dann noch ssh-askpass-gnome auf dem system? und vor allem, wenn ich ich es löschen will, dann will er auch "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" deinstallieren?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, *-desktop sind meta pakete, die werden nur verwendet um den Grundstock zu installieren, entfernen macht nichts.
<testdr> subz3r0: eben getestet auf ubunt-14.04-amd64 live-version und da geht bei ssh-askpass das eingabefenster auf ..
<subz3r0> was nun? möchte gerne die funktionalität die ich in 12.04 auch habe
<subz3r0> testdr: auch ubuntu gnome?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, ssh-askpass leitet je nach installiertem Paket auf das entsprechende weiter.
<testdr> subz3r0: die live-version 14.04
<subz3r0> testdr: ja, welche ubuntu version?
<subz3r0> ich benutze die native gnome version
<subz3r0> also kein unity dabei
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, warte mal kurz...putty?
<testdr> subz3r0: und? jetzt soll ich das reparieren wo ich keine Ahnunghabe?
<subz3r0> ja, ich nutze putty
<subz3r0> testdr: es geht um den vergleich. ubuntu mit unity != ubuntu mit gnome
<testdr> subz3r0: es ging nur darum dass es offensichtlich in der standard ubuntu-14.04 liveversion funktioniert, d.h. da geht das Eingabefenster auf.. also Umgebungsvariablen,... config ... was weiß ich .. 
<subz3r0> es geht mir dabei um den troubleshoot. so dass ich ggf nen bugreport schreiben kann. da bringt nen vergleich mit der unity version nicht viel
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, das braucht einen Schluesseldienst im Hintergrund damit nicht staendig nach dem Schluessel gefragt wird...deinstallier mal alles ssh-askpass und isntallier's neu.
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: seahorse is auch drauf
<subz3r0> oki
<testdr> subz3r0: bei ubuntu-12.04 war/ist der schlüsseldienst aktiv .. da legen auch andere programme - sogar browser ihre keys ab
<subz3r0> fehlanzeige. will das passwort für den schlüssel immer noch in der console von putty haben
<testdr> meine güte -- das ssh-askpass ist für diese einfache Abfrage gegen mehr als 45 andere libs gelinkt ...
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, aehm...deinstallier nochmal alles, installier nur ssh-askpass und probier das im Terminal, ob dort das Fenster auf geht.
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: hab ich soeben gemacht. erst nur ssh-askpass, damit ging es nicht. danach dann noch ssh-askpass-gnome
<subz3r0> purge noch mal alle beide und installiere dann nur das ..-gnome und teste es damit
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, nein, ich meinte im Terminal aufrufen und sehen ob es grundsaetzlich funktioniert.
<subz3r0> ahh. ohne putty :)
<subz3r0> kk
<subz3r0> nein. funzt auch nicht
<subz3r0> hatte ssh-askpass-gnome vorher wieder deinstallier gehabt. installe es nun wieder
<subz3r0> geht auch nicht. nun test nut mit der gnome version
<subz3r0> funktioniert auch nicht
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, kontrollier bitte mal wohin das ssh-askpass zeigt: ls -l /usr/bin/ssh-askpass und ls -l /etc/alternatives/ssh-askpass
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: beide installiert, oder nur standard askpass?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, egal.
<subz3r0> ls -l /usr/bin/ssh-askpass
<subz3r0> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Jun 17 20:59 /usr/bin/ssh-askpass -> /etc/alternatives/ssh-askpass
<subz3r0> ls -l /etc/alternatives/ssh-askpass
<subz3r0> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Jun 17 20:59 /etc/alternatives/ssh-askpass -> /usr/lib/ssh/x11-ssh-askpass
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, okay, wenn du /usr/lib/ssh/x11-ssh-askpass direkt ausfuehrst passiert auch nichts?
<subz3r0> doch, ein fenster geht auf. so wie bei ssh-askpass auch
<subz3r0> allerdings öffnet sich das fenster halt nicht, wenn ich ssh im terminal nutze, als auch nicht wenn ich putty nutze
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, ahso...moment.
<subz3r0> so. hab es gerade eben mit ner sauberen vm versucht. auch reines ubuntu gnome. da geht auch kein fenster auf und fragt nach dem passwort
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, kann es sein das wir egrade vom entsperren des Schluesselrings sprechen und nicht von irgendwelchen anderen Passwortabfragen?
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: nein. nicht alle schlüssel sind im keyring drin. dieser ist nur in putty hinterlegt im putty format
<subz3r0> bei meinem 12.04er system starte ich halt putty. gebe ip, port und namen ein, dann wähle ich den schlüssel aus und klicke auf connect
<subz3r0> beim ersten connect verlangt er, in einem fenster welches sich öffnet, das passwort für den privaten schlüssel
<subz3r0> wenn ich die verbindung dann trenne und das selbe im putty wiederhole, fragt er mich nicht mehr nach dem passwort. er speicher es also zwischen
<subz3r0> "dasselbe"
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, putty macht keine Schluesseldienste soweit ich weisz (speichern von Passwoertern), also irgendwas fehlt in deiner neuen Installation.
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: ist so gut wie alles standard. selbst in der vm, wo ich es gerade getestet habe, funktioniert es nicht. die ist frisch installier und nur updated worden, sonst nichts.
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, das einzige was mir ncoh einfaellt ist das putty mit ssh-agent arbeitet und dort die SChluessel fehlen. Ansonsten bin ich gerade ratlos.
<subz3r0> Robert_Zenz: auch im terminal "ssh -p 1234 -i schlüsselblub use@123.123.123.123" öffnet kein fenster, sondern will das passwort im terminal haben
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, ich glaub irgendwas stimmt bei ssh-agent nicht...
<subz3r0> ja, darum bringt mir auch die aussage von testdr herzlich wenig. da birnen mit äpfel vergleichen meistens nicht klappt ;/
<subz3r0> hab es so eben noch mal mit 12.04 im terminal versucht. auch da geht das fenster auf und verlangt den key für den priv key
<subz3r0> und das halt auch nur beim ersten connecten. danach nicht mehr, bis zum ausloggen bzw. reboot
<subz3r0> auch finde ich die aufteilung von dem neuen seahorse ein wenig komisch. bzw. dessen einträge
<subz3r0> passwörter: anmeldung, zertifikate: gnome2 key storage und user key storage, pgp schlüssel: gnupg schlüssel und halt noch secure shell: openssh-schlüssel
<subz3r0> wäre halt hifreich, wenn das mit ubuntu gnome 14.04 noch jemand testen könnte
<subz3r0> zudem ist seahorse absolut nutzlos, da er selbst die keys nicht nimmt, die ich gerade importiert habe. auch das funktioniert bei 12.04 :/
<subz3r0> so muss ich immer option -i /path/to/key benutzen
<subz3r0> gibt es noch ne andere schlüsselverwaltung? oder bin ich auf seahorse angewiesen?
<cottbus> guten abend
<bekks> moin
<cottbus> hat jemand von euch linux usern kurz zeit mir zu helfen? ich bin neu auf dem gebiet und will mein system einrichten, muss dazu ein passwort eingeben, was ich nicht weis, da ich alle passwörter die ich für dieses system gespeichert habe nicht gehen, wie es weiter geht.
<guntbert> cottbus: auf Ubuntu?
<cottbus> ja
<mrkramps> was heißt "einrichten"?
<bekks> cottbus: Und was heisst "muss dazu ein passwort eingeben" - was genau tust du denn?
<guntbert> hier wirst du nach deinem eigenen passwort gefragt, das du bei der installation gewählt hast
<cottbus> mein ziel ist es, meine home partition umziehen zu lassen, hört sich einfach an (unter windows)
<subz3r0> sorry. aber "neu einrichten" und hab mein passwort nicht mehr, hört sich eher suspekt an
<bekks> subz3r0: Das auch, ja.
<cottbus> ich habe das passwort, was ich eingegeben hatte, wieder eingegeben, aber das terminal sagt mir, login incorrect
<bekks> cottbus: Wenn du was genau tust...?
<subz3r0> du wirst hier sicherlich keine hilfe bekommen, um an anderere leute daten zu kommen
<DalePayman> was ist denn deie home-partition in windows?
<cottbus> ich will keine daten klauen etc. ich habe meine festplatte partitioniert
<cottbus> habe linux, home, und die alten windows partitionen
<DalePayman> vorher win und nun 2 partitionen, eine ubuntu eine win?
<subz3r0> windows kann weder ext2, ext3 oder ext4 lesen. von daher kannst du mit windows in der hinsicht nichts anfangen
<bekks> Fragen über Fragen. Ich warte ja darauf, erklärt zu bekommen welcher Befehl da nach einem Passwort fragt.
<testdr> cottbus: .. aus berlin .. aber nicht vom neuen BND?
<cottbus> cottbus aus cottbus, der befehl war laut einer anleitung. sudo su-
<subz3r0> testdr: kommt von dir heute auch noch mal was konstruktives?
<cottbus> danach fragt er mich nach einem passwort. ich gebe meins ein, was ich am anfang der installation meinem benutzernamen gegeben hatte.
<DalePayman> deine tastatur ist deutsch oder englisch eingestellt?
<cottbus> dies nimmt er aber nicht an... ist auf deutsch eingestellt
<testdr> subz3r0: er kann eine Live-VErsion booten und dann korrigiere .. 
<bekks> cottbus: "danach" - nach WAS? Welchen BEfehl führst du aus, der dich dann nach einem PW fragt?
<DalePayman> ich kann nur ins blaue reinraten :D
<subz3r0> testdr: *thumbs up*
<cottbus> ich gebe in dem terminal ein: sudo su-
<guntbert> cottbus: sudo su -  -- wenn schon, aber besser ist sudo -i   für eine root shell
<subz3r0> vor allem was bootet er denn nu? was hat windows damit zu tun?
<cottbus> dann steht darunter: Passwort:
<cottbus> ich gebe meins ein --> login incorrect
<bekks> "sudo -i"
<testdr> cottbus: logisch .. das sudo-passwort für Dich selbst ... und wenn Du das nicht mehr kennst .. dann ist erst mal Ende im Schacht
<bekks> testdr: Was soll ein "sudo-Passwort" sein? Sowas gibt es nicht.
<cottbus> wie gesagt, ich bin neu auf dem gebiet. wollte weg von windows
<DalePayman> zeig mal die anleitung, nach der du "irgendwas" machen möchtest. dann kann man sicher helfen
<cottbus> einen augenblick
<testdr> bekks: -- das ist dau-slang .. für das Kennwort, das von dem User verlangt wird, der sudo einsetzen will .. also.. seines
<DalePayman> k
<bekks> testdr: Das heisst in Dau-Slang: "dein Passwort".
<subz3r0> cottbus: es ist leider immer noch nicht klar, was du genau vor hast. nur, dass dein passwort nicht angenommen wird. zumindest ist es mir noch schleierhaft
<bekks> cottbus: Und welches Ubuntu genau hast du da?
<subz3r0> cottbus: sag uns bitte mal den genauen IST-Zustand. Laufwerke, paritionen und was wo drauf ist
<DalePayman> er sucht doch gerade seine anleitung :-)
<testdr> bekks: frag lieber ob er selbst ein Kennwort zum login bei linux eingeben muss oder ob er automatische login aktiv hat und es deshalb nicht mehr kennt ..
<bekks> testdr: Frag Du ihn das doch.
<cottbus> das ist die anleitung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LTu5FOJiwc
<subz3r0> hehehe
<bekks> Vergiss den Müll.
<cottbus> ok? :( 
<testdr> kommt da keine musik .. 
<cottbus> eigentlich spricht der
<subz3r0> das erste was er sagt: "... die gerade erst angefangen haben, sollen ihre finger davon lassen... weil man alles verlieren kann"
<subz3r0> das sagt doch schon alles ;)
<cottbus> ich habe nicht zu verlieren, fange doch bei null an ;)
<bekks> cottbus: Welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast Du?
<cottbus> 14.04 glaube ich
<testdr> cottbus: dann installiere neu und schreib dir das kennwort auf ..
<subz3r0> testdr: spar dir doch einfach der artige geistesblitze, trink dir nen tee oder lauf um den block... es nervt
<cottbus> meinst du das ewig lange passphrase?
<cottbus> was meine daten verschlüsselt?
<testdr> cottbus: Du hast verschlüsselte partition und das kennwort .. auch nicht ..
<cottbus> ich habe 3 kennwörter mir aufgeschrieben
<subz3r0> cottbus: eine bestandsaufnahme bitte. Festplatten(wenn das system nicht nur auf einer ist) und wichtig wie viele partitionen und was ist wo genau drauf
<cottbus> eine festplatte mit 9 partitionen, 3 für linux, rest für win 8
<DalePayman> O_O
<testdr> cottbus: von den 3 Kennwörtern, welches war für Deinen user-account .. der als Name angezeigt wird
<bekks> cottbus: Was ist die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"?
<bekks> !pastebin > cottbus 
<subz3r0> 9 partitionen?
<cottbus> keine ahnung was das ist ?"lsb_release -a"
<testdr> cottbus: das Kennwort (von den 3) für Deinen Usernamen ist das, was bei sudo verlangt wird
<bekks> Ein Befehl.
<subz3r0> das in einem terminal eingeben
<bekks> cottbus: Und die Ausgabe dann nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ kopieren, hochladen, und uns die URL geben bitte.
<cottbus> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<bekks> Pastebin...
<cottbus> pastebin: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<bekks> Das ist kein BEfehl.
<bekks> Lies nochmal:
<bekks> 0617 224230 < bekks> cottbus: Und die Ausgabe dann nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ kopieren, hochladen, und uns die  URL geben bitte.
<subz3r0> cottbus: paste.ubuntuussers.de ist eine webseite, wo du z.B logs sozusagen hochladen kannst, da es hier im channel schnell unübersichtlich wirst, wenn du zieg zeilen an text in den chat pastest. darum immer für mehr als 3 zeilen bitte ein paste service nehmen. entweder den von becks, oder z.B pastebin.com. bedienung ist eigentlich selbsterklärend
<cottbus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419172/
<subz3r0> wirst=wird
<subz3r0> "bekks" sorry ;)
<bekks> cottbus: Was passiert wenn du "sudo -i" eingibst, und das PAsswort deines Users eingibst?
<cottbus> root@...
<dodo4444> guten abend. ich bin gerade bei dem verscuh unter unity (ubuntu 13.10) in einer desktopdatei eine quicklist anzulegen. ich habe folgendes unter "Exec" eingetragen, da ich diesen befehl normalerweise im terminal eingebe um den minecraft-server zu starten:
<dodo4444> Exec=java -jar /home/jo/Dropbox/Minecraft/Minecraft\ Server/minecraft_server.1.7.9.jar
<dodo4444> der entsprechende eintrag erscheint auch im icon aber es tut sich rein gar nichts beim draufklicken
<cottbus> sieht so aus als wenn ich als root aktiv bin
<bekks> Wunderbar. Also "geht" sudo doch.
<cottbus> muss ich mir gleich aufschreiben
<bekks> cottbus: Und jetzt bitte wieder exit eingeben und dann "sudo fdisk -l" eingeben.
<bekks> cottbus: Und die Ausgabe wieder in einen Pastebin kopieren"
<testdr> was war sein problem, wenn er bereits root ist ...?
<testdr> er wollte sich als "root" anmelden und das hat per default erst mal kein Kennwort
<bekks> testdr: Er hat versucht für root sein Userpasswort einzugeben.
<cottbus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419177/
<testdr> bekks: wahrscheinlich.. vielleicht hat er das gemeint ...
<bekks> cottbus: Dann bitte mal "sudo gdisk -l" eingeben und wieder in einen Pastebin packen :)
<subz3r0> fdisk ;)
<bekks> gdisk.
<bekks> fdisk kann nicht mit GPT umgehen.
<cottbus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419182/
<subz3r0> auch auch das noch. ich klink mich aus :D
<cottbus> ... einen augenblick
<cottbus> könnt ihr damit etwas anfangen?
<subz3r0> nein
<bekks> cottbus: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<cottbus> habt ihr vielleicht eine bessere anleitung, ein homeverzeichnis auf einer anderen partition einzurichten?
<bekks> cottbus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<cottbus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419187/
<testdr> dodo4444: da ist erst mal nichts falsches dran - aber probiere doch erst mal was einfaches und start so was wie ein terminal, z.B. Exec=xterm
<bekks> dodo4444: Da fehlen die "" um den Befehl herum.
<cottbus> muss ich die "" immer mit eingeben?
<bekks> cottbus: Nein.
<testdr> cottbus: das war für dodo4444 gedacht,nicht für dich
<dodo4444> bei mir klappt es nun mittels:
<dodo4444> bash -c "java -jar /home/jo/test/minecraft_server.1.7.9.jar"
<bekks> dodo4444: Ja, weil da "" um den Befehl herum sind.
<dodo4444> bekks:  die anfrührungszeichen alleine hatten nichts gebracht
<testdr> dodo4444: es kann sein, dass das java .. mehr braucht, z.B. gibt es programme die müssen aus einem terminal heraus laufen .. oder eine shell
<subz3r0> cottbus: bitte paste auch mal bei pastebin: mount 
<cottbus> @subz3r0: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419192/
<subz3r0> okay. also kein seperates home.
<subz3r0> das root verzeichnis + /home liegt bei dir auf parition /dev/sda6
<subz3r0> wo soll das home nun hin?
<cottbus> ich habe eine home partition vorher schon erstellt, ich weis aber nicht ob es auch genutzt wird, wenn ich über die benutzeroberfläche daten wie bilder oder videos speicher, das sie dann auf der home partition gespeichert werden oder im home verzeichnis des linux systems
<cottbus> das weis ich ebend nicht, wäre auf linux zu einfach
<subz3r0> bei der momentan konfiguration befindet sich deine root partition auf /dev/sda6. die ist eingehangen als /
<cottbus> genau, so habe ich sie "genannt".
<subz3r0> darunter befindet sich auch dein home dir in /home/marcel/
<cottbus> und ich wünsche mir, dies zu ändern, das es auf der extra partition ist
<subz3r0> nein, ist es nicht
<subz3r0> du wolltest es vielleicht auf eine extra partition packen, das ist aber nicht der fall
<cottbus> und das möchte ich gerne ändern.
<subz3r0> auf welche partition soll es?
<cottbus> auf /home
<subz3r0> grml
<cottbus> mein ziel ist es
<subz3r0> dein /home befindet sich auf keiner eigenständigen partition
<subz3r0>  /home ist erstmal gar nix. es ist nur ein einhängepunkt
<cottbus> wenn das system abschmiert, das meine anderen daten keinen schaden nehmen
<cottbus> und wie änder ich das?
<subz3r0> schau mal selbst hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419187/
<subz3r0> ganz unten
<subz3r0> dort siehst du die "6"
<subz3r0> da ist dein / (rootverzeichnis) als auch deine /home parition enthalten
<cottbus> ja
<subz3r0> du kannst nun nicht sagen das du das auf /home haben willst, da dein home in der root partition enthalten ist
<subz3r0> du musst dir eine partition von den erstellen aussuchen und dahin willst du dann /home auslagern
<cottbus> auslagern = auf anderer partition speichern und von dort aus nutzen ohne probleme?
<bekks> Ja. So ist das auch in dem wiki Artikel beschrieben.
<testdr> cottbus: du arbeitest mit verschlüsselten Daten - die werden beim "abschmieren" nicht einfach von einem anderen System erkannt ...
<subz3r0> kurz und knapp... du formatierst die parition z.B als ext4(also NICHT parition 6, eine andere leere), danach kopierst du die daten von dem alten home auf die neue platte... dann den eintrag im fstab ändern
<cottbus> dafür habe ich das passphrase? was ich am anfang aufschreiben sollte?
<subz3r0> zum kopieren würde ich rsync nutzen. ist aber geschmackssache
<bekks> Oder einfach den Artikel lesen :)
<testdr> subz3r0: er hat doch ein encryptfs .. ich dachte das lässt sich nicht so einfach kopieren ... 
<bekks> Offline lässt sich das wunderbar kopieren.
<subz3r0> wo ist das problem?
<subz3r0> er hat doch sein pass nun
<testdr> bekks: .. dann erkläre ihm das mal.. wenn er sich doch erstmal anmeldet ..
<cottbus> wie mache ich das offline? nicht anmelden und dann mit strg+alt+f1 arbeiten?
<testdr> cottbus: und wie meldest Du dich auf der console an? 
<bekks> testdr: Lass doch einfach mal deine blödsinnigen Kommentare. Danke.
<bekks> cottbus: Du brauchst eine Livecd, um dein Home mitsamt Verschlüsselung umzuziehen.
<cottbus> keine ahnung? sudo -i war root anmelden.... ok ich habe verstanden. livecd von linux
<bekks> cottbus: Ja, Livecd von Ubuntu.
<cottbus> und dann auf neue /home kopieren und dann geht das so einfach? wie arbeite ich mit fstab? 
<bekks> Lies den Artikel, den ich Dir gab.
<subz3r0> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<subz3r0> aber lies den artikel!
<cottbus> habe ich schon vermerkt, wird morgen alles gemacht
<subz3r0> am besten arbeite auch mit ner UUID, so kann dann beim einhängen nix schief gehen
<cottbus> heute nichts mehr
<subz3r0> jo, bei solchen dingen sollte man ausgeschlafen sein
<subz3r0> :)
<cottbus> ok leute, vlt bin ich morgen nochmal hier on wenn ich wieder nicht klar komme. DANKE AN EUCH!! ihr wart eine große hilfe. ich irre hier im www schon seit 3 tagen.... bis ich auf die Idee kam, irc live chat, sollte es auchj für ubuntu geben
<subz3r0> cottbus: und noch nen kleiner rat. da deine linux partition nicht so riesig ist, mach davon vorher lieber nen backup
<cottbus> backup wird gemacht
<subz3r0> das kannst du z.B einfach mit "dd" machen. schau dir dazu den artikel im wiki an. notfalls frag hier nach, bevor du was abschiesst
<subz3r0> bekks: oder macht dd mit gpt probleme?
<cottbus> dd? was ist das?
<subz3r0> sollte dd aber ziemlich egal sein, oder?
<bekks> subz3r0: dd ist egal was auf einer Platte drauf ist.
<bekks> cottbus: "dd" ist wiederum ein Befehl
<subz3r0> cottbus: mit dd kannst du eine festplatte komplett bitweise clonen
<subz3r0> oder auch einzelne paritionen
<bekks> cottbus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<subz3r0> links abspeichern und morgen lesen. bei fragen hier melden ;)
<cottbus> danke danke, euch eine gute nacht :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-18
<crushpest> Hi, hab grad wine installiert und versuche ein program in wine zu updaten, bekomme jedoch keine internetverbindung. Habe bisher nichts an den einstellungen gemacht. Muss man eine spezielle dll implementieren oder woran könnte es liegen?
<crushpest> hat sich erledigt. musste die netapi32 bibliothek nachladen
<LupusE> g'moin
<cottbus> hallo ubuntu users
<cottbus> hat jemand zeit für einen linux volldeppen user (mich)?
<cottbus> ich war gestern abend hier on und habe mir filme geholt. ich habe mit befehl dd meine komplette festplatte kopiert, nun habe ich 2 mal das system, nun will ich nur noch auf der 2. partition mein home verzeichnis, von wo aus das erste system samt partition zugreifen.
<cottbus> quasi partition 1 geklont
<cottbus> edit: nicht filme = hilfe
<emlvis> ich versteh deine frage nicht
<cottbus> ich habe meine system partition geklont und auf eine 2. partition kopiert, da ich nicht wusste wie ich NUR HOME kopiere und auf die 2. partition packe.
<cottbus> nun will ich alles löschen außer das home verzeichnis
<emlvis> cottbus, hattest du den 2 partitionen? also / und /home getrennt?
<k1l> cottbus: vergisst du nicht zu erwähnen, dass das verschlüsselt etc ist?
<emlvis> cottbus, hier geht es weiter
<cottbus> ok
<cottbus> also 
<cottbus> auf erster partition ist das linux system
<emlvis> cottbus, nameshervorhebung funktioniert unabhängig von irgendeinem query
<cottbus> und dieses habe ich komplett mit dem befehl "dd if= of=" auf die 2. neue partition kopiert
<emlvis> also hast du jetzt eine einzelne partition für dein linuxsystem inklusive home?
<cottbus> k1l: ja ich habe am anfang nach der installation mein privater order verschlüsseln lassen, habe eine "passphrase" mir erstellt und notiert 
<emlvis> und du möchtest gerne eine partition nur für home verwenden`
<emlvis> ?
<cottbus> emlvis: ich habe so wie es aussieht, meine partition geklont da unter geräte diese nicht mehr angezeigt wird; unter "gpart" beide partitionen gleich heißen, obwohl sie unterschiedlich heißen (sda6 & sda9)
<cottbus> ich möchte aber auf der 2. partition NUR HOME, auf die das System(die erste partition) darauf zugreift zwecks meiner privater daten
<emlvis> warum hast du dann was geklont?
<cottbus> du, ich bin neu mit linux, ich bekomme das mit der befehlseingabe noch nicht hin. ich wusste eigentlich nicht einmal wie ich das genau eingebe bei dd if= (vlt nur home etc) of =/dev/sda9
<cottbus> nun bin ich auf mich stolz das ich etwas geklont habe. für euch nichts neues. für mich ein meilenstein
<emlvis> für uns eher ein ärgernis
<cottbus> echt? gut, habt ihr eine bessere befehlseingabe? wie muss ich das bei dd den eingeben? ich wusste nicht wie ich den PFAD zu home eingebe
<emlvis> in diesem fall gibt es keinen grund dd überhaupt zu verwenden
<cottbus> ich kann die 2. platte gerne formatieren und neu machen. kein problem. das system hier, mit dem ich gerade arbeite, ist noch eine baustelle
<emlvis> !Home_umziehen > cottbus 
<cottbus> ich versteh das mit den eingaben nicht
<emlvis> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/home_umziehen
<cottbus> emlvis: ich weis, habe ich durchgelesen
<cottbus> und gespeichert aber mit den eingaben. ich kenne nur if then else, das habe ich vor 5 jahren gelernt. 
<cottbus> nun als laie will ich linux mir aneignen
<emlvis> wenn du dir das aneignen willst, dann ist der erste schritt dich einzulesen
<k1l> if steht für "input file"
<k1l> !dd > cottbus 
<emlvis> oder soll ich dir jetzt die befehle hier einem nach den anderen rein kopieren?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<emlvis> k1l, was soll der denn mit dd?!
<cottbus> k1l: schon durchgelesen. gestern hat mir einer dd vorgeschlagen
<emlvis> der will doch nur mit seinem homeverzeichnis auf eine andere partition umziehen
<cottbus> emlvis, wenn du kein problem damit hast kannst du via http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ die befehle an einem stück mit vlt bisschen erklärung für einen neueinsteiger, schreiben? :)
<emlvis> klar, deswegen schreiben wir ja die wikiartikel -.-
<cottbus> ich finde es ist super geschrieben aber wenn ich diese befehle da wiederhole, kommt nur mist raus bzw verstehe ich nicht was ich da mache. 
<emlvis> cottbus, dan musst du eben weitergehende informationen lesen
<cottbus> gut danke, ich werde es weiter versuchen. ;)
<jokrebel> cottbus: Dann solltest Du es lernen und nicht stur 1:1 in Dein Terminal kopieren.
<jokrebel> Da ist dann vielleicht von sdXY die Rede was man natürlich (das XY) an sein spezelles eigenes System anpassen muss!
<emlvis> wozu du denn erstmal verstehen solltest, was gerätedateien sind …
<emlvis> steht aber alles im wiki
<jokrebel> lesen - verstehn - bei unsicherheit hier nachfragen...
<cottbus> ok danke, ich werde mich weiter durcharbeiten. 
<emlvis> ich weiß es nicht, was daran jetzt so schwer ist … sicherheitskopie von /home/USER erstellen, linux neu installiere, und sicherheitskopie nach /home/USER zurückspielen
<emlvis> selbst mit 4TB bestandsdaten wärst du damit längst fertig
<cottbus> wie gesagt, ich bin seit win 98 nur windows eingearbeitet, das benutzten. programmieren und hier mit dem terminal zu arbeiten ist mir neu. ich kenne nur mit der maus, kopieren und einfügen. und verknüpfung erstellen. 
<emlvis> cottbus, wie hast du denn deine daten gesichert unter windows?
<cottbus> auf externe festplatten
<emlvis> cottbus, und warum denkst du jetzt, das würde unter linux nicht gehen?
<miip> wer sagt denn dass er das denkt?
<cottbus> klar geht das. ich habe aber auch unter windows, mit partitionierung gearbeitet. habe daten wie musik, filme, dokumente, fotos auf dieser gespeichert, später dann auf externe platten gespeichert
<emlvis> cottbus, und warum machst du das dann nicht?
<cottbus> weil ich ich gerne, wenn das home verzeichnis einladent ist für datensammlung, dieses auch nutzen, von dort aus dann auf externe weiterleiten
<Solcero> moin, ich müsste ein backup von ner 500 GB festplatte machen. effektiv sind da vl. 30 GB belegt. dd würde ja die ganzen 500 Gb sichern. gibt es ne schnellere alternative de man bootfähig sichenr kann?
<cottbus> ich bin viel unterwegs und will nicht immer die externe mitnehmen
<emlvis> cottbus, du sollst die daten nur für eine neuinstallation sichern
<k1l> emlvis: er hat dd schon genutzt und das war zu erklärung was if /of etc bedeutet
<cottbus> emlvis: alles schon gemacht. das SYSTEM hier ist nur baustelle. möchte es gerne bewohnbar machen
<k1l> cottbus: ist dein system verschlüsselt?
<cottbus> k1l: wenn verschlüsselung meiner daten, nach der systeminstallation als solches zählt; dann ja
<emlvis> cottbus, wenn du alles (inkl. einstellungen) aus deinem homeverzeichnis bereits auf einer externen festplatte gesichert hast, dann kannst du doch einfach linux neu installieren
<k1l> cottbus: mir ist das vollkommen egal was du wie wo verschlüsselst. aber der aufwand wird wesentlich größer, wenn du da was verschieben willst
<cottbus> und dann? wie sage ich dem NEUEN SYSTEM, das er das homeverzeichnis von der 2. partition nutzen soll
<emlvis> cottbus, im installer beim partitionieren die schaltfläche "Etwas anderes" wählen
<cottbus> k1l, also nach neuinstallation, nicht verschlüsseln, sondern erst hiinter her?
<emlvis> steht übrigens aus im wiki
<k1l> cottbus: nein. 
<emlvis> *auch
<k1l> cottbus: es geht darum, dass du erstmal komplett erklärst was der status quo ist
<emlvis> k1l, den hat er erklärt
<emlvis> zumindest soweit, dass ich darauf nicht als supporter aufbauen möchte
<k1l> cottbus: wenn du uns verheimlichst, dass es verschlüsselt ist kann es hier hilfe geben der deine daten unlesbar macht, weil sie nicht wussten wie dein setup aussieht
<k1l> cottbus: wenn du deinem automachaniker sagst: "auto kaputt" muss er auch erstmal nachfragen was denn genau los ist
<cottbus> gut, neu installieren, alles komplett neu. dann versuche ich via live cd, das HOME verzeichnis zu kopieren auf die neu formatierte 2. partition zu kopieren
<emlvis> k1l, ich weiß ja, dass es verschlüsselt ist … hat er oben auch erwähnt
<emlvis> cottbus, wozu?
<emlvis> du hast doch eine datensicherung
<cottbus> k1l: ich weis, ich habe oben schon erklärt. 
<cottbus> elmvis: weil das system verschlüsselt ist
<emlvis> cottbus, ja und?! das interessiert nach einer neinstallation doch nicht
<cottbus> emlvis: einer von euch hat gesagt, das der aufwand schwieriger sei, wenn das system verschlüsselt ist
<emlvis> und home ist das auch egal, wenn du das - egal ob verschlüsselt oder nicht - nach einer installation mit daten von einem externen datenträger fütterst
<cottbus> ah jetzt verstehe ich
<cottbus> warte, 
<cottbus> wenn ich neu installiere, dann das home verzeichnis von partition 2. einfüge, dann nutzt er dies???
<emlvis> irgendwie rede ich hier gegen eine wand
<cottbus> es wäre super wenn einber von euch hier neben mir sitzt :D 
<emlvis> du sollst deine daten auf einen externen datenträger sichern und dann alle festplatten formatieren … fertig
<emlvis> bzw. die vorgesehen partitionen
<jokrebel> cottbus: cottbus ist zu weit weg <g>
<cottbus> jokrebel: ;) ; emlvis: meine daten sind gesichert, oder meinst du auch das gesamte system? fotos videos etc. alles gesichert
<emlvis> und jetzt installierst du neu, weist die partitionen dabei richtig zu, verschlüsselst neu und wenn das alles passiert ist, dann spielst du deine fotos, videos usw. in dein homeverzeichnis zurück
<cottbus> so das ist der haken, ich will mein system auf partition 1. home soll aber auf partition 2, von dort aus ich dann fotos etc nutze. partition 1 ist wesentlich kleiner und nur ausreichend für system. für private ist die 2. partition, die viel größer ist
<cottbus> wenn ich installiere, dann installiert er alles meiner meinung nach auf eine partition und berührt nicht einmal die 2. partition
<emlvis> cottbus, deswegen sollst du ja die partitionen richtig zuweisen
<cottbus> also wenn ich unter /home, nach der installation, etwas speicher (bilder etc.) dann speichert er dies automatisch unter partition 2? 
<cottbus> sodass die erste partition nicht belastet wird???
<emlvis> nein, du musst im Installer beim punkt "festplattenspeicher zuweisen" den eintrag "etwas anderes" auswählen
<emlvis> dort kannst du dann jeder partition einen einhängepunkt zuweisen
<dasjoe> Ich verstehe noch nicht, wieso die Partitionen zwangsweise getrennt sein müssen
<emlvis> also partition 1 = / und partition 2 = /home
<cottbus> ah ok, ich verstehe
<cottbus> und wegen formatieren und neu machen. ext 3 oder ext 4?? 
<emlvis> ext4
<emlvis> ist auch der standard im installer
<cottbus> swap nimmt er sich ja automatisch, habe ich ebenfalls vorher eingerichtet
<cottbus> ok dann werde ich das gleich NOCHMAL versuchen. ich danke euch und wenn es nicht klappt oder doch. ich werde wieder kommen ;)
<emlvis> wenn du eine swap-partition hast, dann wird die auch eingebunden
<emlvis> cottbus, hast du ein gerät mit UEFI?
<dasjoe> Solcero: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<Solcero> dasjoe: Danke
<Solcero> in welchem log würde man sehen wenn ein reboot gemacht wird - im syslog?
<dasjoe> Solcero: Ja, /var/log/syslog und /var/log/dmesg* sollten dir da was zu liefern.
<Solcero> danke
<dasjoe> Bitte. /var/log/syslog* enthält alles ab Kernelstart und markiert den mit dem Zeitstempel "0.000000", zB "Jun 18 12:14:33 interzone kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset"
<nasenbaer73> Guten Tag, ist es möglich mit DD eine kopie meiner aktuellen platte zu machen, und diese dann auf eine größere SSD zu kopieren, später dann resizen
<nasenbaer73> also von 40GB auf eine 128GB er platte
<jokrebel> ja
<dasjoe> nasenbaer73: das ist zwar so ohne Probleme möglich, aber normalerweise nicht was du willst. Du kopierst damit auch leere Bereiche der SSD, bei größeren Datenmengen macht sich sowas stärker bemerkbar. Bei SSDs würde ich wohl auch einfach 1:1 per dd rüberballern, sonst eher mit fsarchiver/partimage o.ä. arbeiten
<emlvis> passt das alignment denn?
<dasjoe> Davon bin ich erstmal ausgegangen, stimmt schon dass das beachtet werden sollte :)
<nasenbaer73> dasjoe,  wie meinst du das mit 1:1 rüberballern, also resizen würdest du niemals ?
<nasenbaer73> ich weiß nicht wie du das meinst mit fsarchiver/partimage funtkioniert das ähnlich wie dd ?
<nasenbaer73> dasjoe,  ich kopiere ja von ssd zu sdd 
<emlvis> nasenbaer73, dann sollte es gar kein problem geben
<DesMume> hi leute
<DesMume> Kennt sich jemand mit demume aus
<DesMume> desmume
<jokrebel> DesMume: Frag Deine Frage; das erhöht die Antwortwarscheinlichkeit enorm ;-)
<DesMume> ich würde gern die firmware des emulator ändern aber wenn ich den befehl "desmume-cli --fwlang=3" eingebe kommt "Need to specify file to load."
<DesMume> jetzt frage ich mich wie ich das weiter spezifizieren soll^^
<brainwash> DesMume: eine Datei, die geladen werden soll
<brainwash> "desmume-cli [options] files..."
<DesMume> welche datei soll das sein
<brainwash> du musst den emulator ja mit etwas füttern
<DesMume> einer ROM
<brainwash> genau
<DesMume> wieso muss ich fütternwenn ich nur die firmware mstellen will naja egal also ergänze ich mit einem pfad zu einer rom
<brainwash> du änderst nur die sprache, firmware language -> fwlang
<brainwash> dabei handelt es sich um eine laufzeit option
<brainwash> sie wird also nicht permanent gespeichert
<DesMume> aha
<DesMume> also praktisch sieht der befehlt dann so aus:  desmume-cli --fwlang=3 /home/foima/Roms&Isos/NDS/XXX.nds
<DesMume> weil das will er auch nicht annhemen
<brainwash> desmume-cli --fwlang=3 '/home/foima/Roms&Isos/NDS/XXX.nds'
<brainwash> oder setze ein \ vor das &
<Fuchs> und sonderlich legal klingt das Vorhaben fuer mich nicht
<DesMume> is legar wenn man das original besitzt brauchs für en letsplay und die sind noch nicht verboten
<DesMume> kann schlecht den bildschirm neines nds filmen
<DesMume> also wenn ich es eingebe erhalte ich ein schlichtes   >
<brainwash> diese diskussion gehört dann aber eher in den offtopic kanal
<DesMume> mhhh
<Fuchs> DesMume: nope, ist nicht legal wenn man das Original besitzt, das ist eine urbane Legende wie das mit den 24 Stunden
<Fuchs> und illegale Aktionen supporten sehe ich halt nicht so gerne :p 
<DesMume> kannst mir maybe ne step bvy step anleitung geben ich kriegs nicht hin 
<DesMume> sorry fuchs mach ma kurz die augen zu xD
<Fuchs> oder alternativ auch nicht. 
<DesMume> ich will mir hier kein wissen aneignen wie ich irgendwelche server hack oder sonstiges das menschen in irgendeiner weise beeinträchtigt under gefährdet
<DesMume> ich will lediglich das was ich sowieso schon mach auf deutsch machen 
<Fuchs> das faende ich in der Tat noch weniger toll, 
<Fuchs> aber das heisst nicht, dass ich Roms und Emulatoren halbwegs aktueller Spielkonsolen nun ploetzlich toll faende. Schlimmer geht immer ;p 
<DesMume> ja aber due handlung ist ja schon bestehent ob man mir hilf oder nicht ich will sie ja nur verfeinern xD
<Fuchs> macht es nicht besser. 
<DesMume> ich bin ein schlechter mensch
<DesMume> sonntag gehts ab in die kirche 
<DesMume> aber kann mir jetzt jmd weiterhelfen
<brainwash> ohne terminal ausgabe wird das schwer
<Fuchs> wie gesagt: bevorzugt ueberhaupt nicht hier drin. 
<DesMume> ja ich erhalte nach eingabe des befehls nur ein schlichtes    >
<DesMume> und kann irgendwas dahinterschreiben die frage is nur was
<Fuchs> dann noch mal die freundliche Bitte: die Emulatoren liefern die FW auch absichtlich nicht mit und liefern keine Hilfe bei der Suche oder Installation davon und von ROMs, 
<Fuchs> also hier drin bitte auch nicht. 
<DesMume> fuchs kannst du nicht anderweitig die welt reten die firmware ist bereits dabei und unter windows auch ganz einfach unter config zu wechseln
<DesMume> retten*
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<NikP> Hallo, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage: Wie kann ich verhindern, dass sich der Monitor nach 10 Minuten auf der TTY-Konsole abschaltet?
<Fuchs> setterm -blank 0 -powersave off
<Fuchs> ^ NikP 
<Fuchs> wirst Du ziemlich sicher pro tty machen muessen
<NikP> OK, werde ich mal probieren. Ich benutze meistens auf dem Server immer 1-3 gleichzeitig. Mal schauen.
<NikP> Noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich den Gastzugang bei Lubuntu deaktiviren? Bei der lightdm.conf existiert kein Abschnitt [SeatDefaults], wie ich es vom normalen Ubuntu her kenne.
<NikP> *deaktivieren
<Fuchs> kannst Du hinzufuegen, 
<Fuchs> vermutlich ist da lightdm mit dem GTK greeter aktiv, aber trotzdem lightdm 
<NikP> OK, werde ich auch bei gegebener Zeit mal ausprobieren. Danke!
<NikP> Und noch etwas: Wie kann ich alle SCSI-IDs in der Konsole noch einmal scannen? Normalerweise wird das beim Systemstart gemacht.
<NikP> SOnst werde ich mal im Englischsprachigem Channel mal nachfragen.
<ufo49> #freebsd-de
<ufo49> Sorry, falsche Tastatur
<LeNerd> n abend 
<LeNerd> so viele nicks so wenig konversation
<LeNerd> xD
<jokrebel> weil hier nur Support ist und Ubuntu gut läuft zumeist. Das Gequatsche findet nebenan im Offtopic-Kanal statt (siehe Topic)
<jokrebel> LeNerd: Aber trotzdem; guten Abend ;-)
<foofoobar> Hi. Wie kann ich beim booten einen Befehl ausführen unter einem bestimmten benutzer?
<jokrebel> foofoobar: In Startprogramme eintragen?
<TheInfinity> foofoobar: auch dann wenn der nutzer sich nicht einloggt - oder reichts beim login?
<foofoobar> TheInfinity, auf nem home server, also ohne einloggen.
<Robert_Zenz> foofoobar, cron kann jobs starten beim boot so weit ich weisz.
<TheInfinity> foofoobar: dann wenn du es vernünftig machen willst mit init script und wenn du faul bist mit sudo -u deinuser /pfad/zum/script in der /etc/rc.local
<foofoobar> Ich möchte nginx starten und habe mir hierfür ein upstart script gemacht. Leider startet er mit initcl start nginx aber die system nginx version und nicht meine eigene Version die unter /opt/... liegt
<TheInfinity> foofoobar: dann pass doch das upstart script an?
<tuvok> hallo, ich hoffe das noch jemand wach ist :D
<tuvok> gibt es bei ubuntu wie bei debian auch testing source?
<tuvok> wo dann quasi immer die aktuellsten pakete drin sind.. 
<stevieh> ne, im prinzip nicht.
<tuvok> hm ok
<tuvok> stevieh kann ich mein ubuntu irgendwie updaten auf den aktuellsten stand? .. 
<tuvok> ich hab des notebook länger nicht angehabt .9
<tuvok> :)
<stevieh> tuvok: was ist es denn für eins?
<tuvok> ich bin grad am suchen wo ich das seh :D
<tuvok> seh ich das im terminal ..
<stevieh> lsb-release -a
<tuvok> mom
<subz3r0> wenn es ne lts ist, dann nicht. sonst eigentlich ja
<stevieh> ?
<subz3r0> von LTS -> LTS geht nicht
<tuvok> 11.10 oneiric
<bekks> 11.10 ist EOL.
<tuvok> was auch immer EOL bedeutet :D
<bekks> EndOfLife
<subz3r0> end of live
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kubine> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das einfachste ist ein frisches Ubuntu aufzuspielen, vorher backup und jut ist.
<subz3r0> life
<tuvok> ok
<bekks> Stimmt :)
<tuvok> naja ich hab eh nix wichtiges drauf :D
<tuvok> ok habta da mal ne version die ich auch immer irgendwie updaten kann?
<bekks> 14.04 LTS
<tuvok> nich das mir da immer ein EOL dazwischen kommt ..
<tuvok> ja aber LTS kann ich net updaten
<tuvok> :D
<bekks> Die kannst du dann 2019 auf 19.04 updaten.
<bekks> Auf 18.04, sorry.
<bekks> LTS zu LTS geht.
<bekks> Ohne diesen testing quatsch natürlich.
<tuvok> also das kann ich dann einfach updaten?
<tuvok> dann is gut .. 
<bekks> LTS zu LTS, ja. Ohne testing oder sonstwas.
<tuvok> ja ne das is klar
<subz3r0> bekks: ?
<subz3r0> lts auf lts? wie?
<bekks> subz3r0: do-release-upgrade
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> ging das immer schon?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Also zumindest seit 8.04 geht das.
<tuvok> ^^ gut das ich gefragt hab subz3r0 :D 
<subz3r0> tuvok: jo
<bekks> Wenn man Schmerzen mag, kann man natürlich auch jedes Release dazwischen mitnehmen - man kann sich in den Fuss schiessen, man muss es aber nicht - auch wenn man es kann :)
<tuvok> ich hab das jetz grad mal bei meinem eingegeben
<tuvok> der macht da jetz was :D
<subz3r0> danke an dich fürs fragen und danke an bekks fürs richtig stellen
<bekks> Du hättest den Artikel lesen sollen...
<bekks> subz3r0: Gerne :)
<subz3r0> war immer der meinung es geht nicht. wurde hier auch schon öfter mal kundgetan
<tuvok> aber ich lad grad mal die neue LTS nebenbei ..
<subz3r0> aber da war wohl der bekks nicht da zum klarstellen :)
<bekks> Naja, wenn man backports oder 3rd party repos hat, sollte man das vorher beheben.
<subz3r0> kollege wird sich freuen. weil neu installation würde wieder bei mir hängen bleiben mit luks und co... so soll er dann einfach nen upgrade machen :)
<bekks> LUKS - lecker. Da sollte man ein Backup haben ;)
<tuvok> ähm bekks bei meinem EOL macht der aber mit dem do-release-upgrade trotzdem was.. auch für den fall das es kaputt geht .. sollte er da nichts tun eig oder?
<tuvok> was versucht der da?
<bekks> Lies die Meldungen was er da versucht.
<bekks> Ob das gut geht kann ich nicht erraten - daher gab ich Dir den Artikel.
<tuvok> ah ok
<tuvok> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Download - ComputerBase (at www.computerbase.de)
<tuvok> is der  erste link richtig?
<tuvok> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS „Trusty Tahr“ Deutsch
<tuvok> 900mb
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> www.ubuntu.com - das ist richtig
<tuvok> hm
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-19
<dadrc> privatePaula, ping
<_moep_> fail :P
<LupusE> g'morgen
<superhonk> Hallo, bei einem Ubuntu 13.10 wurde eine zusätzliche HD eingebaut. Die Daten in einem Unterverzeichnis kann man nun nicht mehr sehen. Gnome-Disks sagt das die HD zu 1,6 Prozent belegt ist. das sollte ungefähr die Menge Daten sein die man nicht mehr sehen kann.
<bekks> Unmounte sie wieder, und mounte sie in ein leeres Verzeichnis.
<superhonk> Kann es sein das wenn man einen Fehler in der ACL Konfiguration macht, das man dan als root Daten nicht mehr sehen kann?
<superhonk> Und wenn ja, wie kommt man wieder an die Daten ran?
<superhonk> bekks: teste ich ...
<dieter> hi! meine kiste spackt seit neustem beim hochfahren rum.
<superhonk> hat leider was länger gedauert...komisches Phänomen: unmount /media/share1 gemacht und dann mittels gnome-disks (ok vieleicht nicht rafiniert) gemountet auf /media/share2
<superhonk> auf unter share1 sehe ich nun die HD als auch die gesuchten Daten, aber unter share2 sehe ich nun auch die HD ohne die gesuchten Daten?!?
<nagetier> dieter, ich hoffe das ist nicht die vollständige Fehlermeldung
<Loetmichel> superhonk: sieht aus als wären deine daten NICHT auf der platte 
<Loetmichel> sondern auf der platte die das übergeordnete verzeichnis bereitstellt
<Loetmichel> weil: wenn daten beim UNmounten "auftauchen" liegen sie im verzeichnis auf das gemounted wurde, nicht auf der gemounteten platte
<Loetmichel> s/platte/partition
<superhonk> Loetmichel: an soetwas hätte ich nicht im Traum gedacht... prüfe ich ...
<oetker201> Hi Users.
<dieter> momentan geht es gerade wieder, aber als ich mein passwort eingeben habe, wurde der text nicht agezeigt (punkte). später wurde die ganze zeile vollgeschrieben, ohne daß ich getippt habe. so was schon mal gesehen?
<superhonk> Loetmichel: Vielen Dank genau das war es. Wie war das doch gleich...Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr;-)
<Loetmichel> superhonk: bitte gern ;-)
<Evolykane> Weis jemand von euch was eine LUX VAT Registration Number ist?
<stevieh> das hat mal nix mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<stevieh> sonder ich vermute das ist eine Steuernummer
<gunzip> Hi Leute, habe einen Bekannten der lieber Deutsch statt Englisch als Sprache will - vorzugsweise auch bei den Fehlermeldungen auf der Console. Wie kriege ich das hin?
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunzip> stevieh: Sieht mir nur nach GUI aus, wie steht's denn mit dem Terminal/Console?
<stevieh> das steht unten thema "LANG"
<gunzip> stevieh: Entweder bin ich zu blind oder Du meinst die Sache mit "export ..."
<testdr> gunzip: was soll denn in Deutsch erscheinen? Mach mal auf der Console ein: cp  gibtesnicht   gibtesnicht2
<gunzip> testdr: genau -- also wenn ich ls gibtsnicht mache, bleibt die Meldung Englisch, obwohl LANG und LANGUAGE gesetzt wurden und auch locale de_DE@euro anzeigt
<testdr> gunzip: ein "echo $LANG" sollte "de_DE.UTF-8" anzeigen
<gunzip> Ahhh.... JETZT! DANKE!
<stevieh> na siehste
<testdr> gunzip: es ist aber nicht alles Deutsch, ein "mount" erscheint (zumindest bei mir) die Ausgabe noch auf Englisch
<gunzip> testdr: nö, ist bei mir auch auf Deutsch :D
<77CAAE4TM> Servus zusammen
<77CAAE4TM> Ich habe eine kleine Frage
<77CAAE4TM> Wenn ich mein Ubuntu starte, dann bekomme ich immer eine KDE Wallet abfrage (Brieftasche) wo ich mein Passwort eingeben muss. Ohne dieses PW funktioniert z. B. meine W-Lan Verbindung nicht. Da ich den Laptop, um den es geht aber verkaufen möchte, möchte ich diese Abfrage abschalten und es immer zulassen. Wie stelle ich das an?
<David1977> ^^ erstmal Namen geändert
<David1977> Geht bei der oberen Frage um mich ;)
<k1l_> bei gnome muss man dem networkmanager den haken setzen, dass alle user das wlan benutzen dürfen
<nagetier> David1977, warum schmeißt du das Passwort nicht raus und überlässt es dem neuen Nutzer?
<David1977> nagetier: wenn ich wüsste wie das geht, würde ich das machen...kannst du helfen?
<nagetier> David1977, nein, aber das dürfte sich sehr schnell finden lassen
<k1l_> mach halt eine OEM installation
<nagetier> hört sich gut an
<David1977> k1l_: was genau meinst du damit?
<k1l_> das ist eine installation, wo beim ersten starten der neuer user selber nochmal nach user und pw gefragt wird. das kennt man doch von neuen windows rechnern
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OEM_Installation
<kubine> Title: OEM Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<David1977> Ah, ok....ich habe hier ein Dual Boot System eingerichtet. Ich kenne den neuen Benutzer recht gut (Arbeitskollege). Ich wollte ihm den Rechner erstmal so zum Testen mitgeben, damit er ihn sich mal anschauen kann. Von daher wollte ich erstmal keine neue Installation machen und ihm nur ermöglichen, ihn voll nutzen zu können
<David1977> Die Neuinstallation kommt dann, wenn ich ihn ihm verkaufe ohnehin
<Negoushima> änder halt das passwort und und gib ihm das passwort mit.
<David1977> Ich habe glaube ich, die Abfrage jetzt komplett abgestellt, weiß ich aber erst nach einem Neustart. 
<David1977> Negoushima: Ich habe die Ecke nicht gefunden, in der ich das KWallet Passwort ändern kann
<David1977> Negoushima: sonst hätte ich das schon gemacht. ;)
<David1977> Ich geh das jetzt erstmal testen, ob das funktioniert hat....melde mich gleich nochmal
<nagetier> David1977, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Brieftasche - ich meine das geht aus dem Artikel hervor
<kubine> Title: KDE Brieftasche › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> :/
<k1l_> einfach mal beim NM den haken setzen
<nagetier> oder mal lesen :(
<k1l_> oder einfach fummeln. man kennt ja seine pappenheimer :)
<David1977_> So, ich konnte jetzt das PW ändern
<David1977_> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!
<DalePayman> narf
<burghard> Moin Moin, ubuntuusers.de nicht erreichbar?
<burghard> und tschüss
<Nightwalker2004> Nabend :-)
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-20
<LupusE> g'morgen
<nasenbaer73> Guten Morgen
<nasenbaer73> moin ist es möglich im startscript von z.B. service couchpotato  das so anzupassen das er "procxchains chouchpotato" startet, also zusätzliche parameter ausführt ?
<Yeza> Hallo zusammen. Ich hab ne Frage zum Einbinden eines Windows-Shares in Ubuntu 14.04. Kann mir da einer helfen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<Yeza> Ok. Also ich habe folgendes Script in ner Datei auf dem Schreibtisch abgelegt: http://pastebin.com/Nr4DcZjH
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash echo supasswd | sudo -S mount -t cifs "//192.168.0.220/Projekte/sha - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Yeza> Führe ich das aus, wird das Laufwerk auch eingebunden, aber ich kann weder Dateien umbenennen, neu erstellen, oder bearbeiten.
<Yeza> Auch wenn ich in den Options -o rw mit angebe, klappt es nicht.
<dadrc> pack mal "gid=<dein nutzer>,uid=<dein nutzer>" dazu
<Yeza> Also gid=username ?
<Yeza> weil ich da auch was mit zahlen gesehen habe
<dadrc> ist egal, geht beides
<Yeza> Wollte grad schreiben, dass es mit dem Usernamen geklappt hat.
<Yeza> Perfekt, das war, was ich brauchte. Danke dir!
<dadrc> Gerne :)
<Andy> Hallo leute, ich hab einen internen Fehler!?
<Loetmichel> Andy: gehts ETWAS genauerß
<Loetmichel> ?
<Andy> beim Starten sagt Ubuntu, das ein interner Fehler da sei..., ich hab das dialog noch offen
<Andy> es kann durchaus sein das ich probleme mit dem ACPI habe
<testdr> Andy: seit wann tritt das Problem auf? Welcher Kernel, Ubuntu-Version, Update, etc. .. passiert es auch mit der Live-Version, also reproduzierbar ... 
<Andy> Kernel 3.13.0-29-generic x86_64
<Andy> Ubuntu 1404 LTS
<Andy> hatte das System erst neu aufgesetzt, und (sudo apt-get update distro-update ausgeführt
<testdr> Andy: und? danach ist es beim booten sofort aufgetreten? Wenn die Festplatte nicht voll ist, was ist mit der alten kernel-Version? Beim boot Shift-Taste drücken und im grub-Menü auswählen ..
<testdr> Andy: halt! distro-update? Du hattest vorher eine alte Ubuntu-Version? 12.xx?
<Andy> nein, ich bin direkt auf 14.04
<testdr> Andy: dann wie bereits gesagt, kontrolliere ob der alte Kernel es auch zeigt ..
<Andy> ich hab aber ein verdacht das meine Grafikkarte dran schuld ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher
<Andy> ok ich probiers erst mal mit dem alten kernel...
<Andy> ich melde mich dann wieder
<Andy> komisch jetzt ist der interne Fehler wieder weg
<Andy> woher weiß ich, das die Nvidia treiber richtig installiert sind!? da ich ja 2 Grafikkarten auf mein Laptop habe
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wie ich die automatische zuordnung für lirc events ändere ? 
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich habe an meinen Laptop mit Ubuntu einen externen Monitor angeschlossen. Wenn ich nun den Laptop zuklappe, geht der Rechner in den Standby (obwohl ein externen Monitor angeschlossen ist). Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern?
<testdr> foofoobar: hab zwar keinen Laptop, aber da war was mit den Stromsparfunktionen - das müsste dann abgeschaltet werden, so dass beim Zuklappen das nicht aktiviert wird ...
<nagetier> so wie ich las geht der Laptop dann aber gar nicht mehr in den Suspend
<testdr> nagetier: ich hatte mal vor 2 Jahren einen Laptop -- den suspend konnte ich dann aus dem Menü starten ..
<nagetier> ja, mag sein
<testdr> man kann einstellen ob der screensaver aktive wird... bildschirm abgeschaltet wird .. oder eben in suspend geht ..
<nagetier> testdr, aber gibt es auch eine Differenzierung von mit und ohne externem Display? .. mit und Deckel zu nur internen abschalten, ohne in den Suspend wäre nett
<testdr> nagetier: nein - habe ich nie gesehen, das sind Sonderfälle .... vielleicht will auch einer ein gui für 3 .. oder 4 angeschlossene Bildschirme ..
<nagetier> Wäre ja der selbe Fall, oder nicht?
<nagetier> neben "nur Batterie" und "am Stromnetz" müsste es halt noch "am externen Monitor" geben
<testdr> nagetier: xset kann explizit für ein Display Werte setzten .. also auch sofort dpms .. -- den gesamten Rechner in Suspend schicken ist wieder was anderes
<Jarock> hallo liebe freunde
<Jarock> kann mir jemand sagen ob bei nvidia-updates auch das nvidia-prime Paket mit installiert wird? da ich ein Optimus Notebook besitze und gern über steam spielen möchte Benötige ich die Treiber weiß nur nicht was von denn beiden besser ist
<werhase> 123
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe viele Bilder, welche mit GPS Metadaten aufgenommen wurden. Gibt es irgendwie eine einfache Möglichkeit oder Software für Ubuntu mit der ich das visualisieren kann?
<Longbottom> Lembert: digikam scheint das zu können: http://scribblesandsnaps.com/2009/11/03/geotagging-photos-with-digikam/
<kubine> Title: Geotagging Photos with digiKam | Scribbles and Snaps (at scribblesandsnaps.com)
<Solcero> Moin, womit kann die partition grösse reparieren ?
<Lembert> Longbottom, danke ich teste das mal
<k1l_> Solcero: gparted
<k1l_> Solcero: woebi "reparieren" da auf mehr probleme schliessen lässt
<Solcero> ich hab nen dump für ne vm als raw image gamcht system läuft aber zeigt immer 250 GB an sind aber nur 32GB
<Solcero> wollte das mal fixen
<Solcero> K1l_: Danke werd ich probieren
<psiklops> hi
<psiklops> ich suche ein vnc mit encryption 
<bekks> Gibts nicht :)
<bekks> VNC ist per design nicht verschlüsselt.
<koegs> realvnc hat irgendwas mit verschlüsselung
<bekks> realvnc hat ein verschlüsselungsplugin - aber das hat nur was mit dem hersteller und nichts mit vnc zu tun - die nehmen vnc, verschlüsseln es mit einem plugin, und dübeln das über den vnc port raus.
<koegs> besser vnc auf localhost und durch ssh tunneln :)
<bekks> ack :)
<Longbottom> ssvnc scheint genau das zu tun.
<bekks> ssh -L ... tut das auch :)
<Darkfire2014> Moin
<subz3r0> mhh?
<subz3r0> realvnc verschlüsselt nativ
<Kadorma> nabend @all
<subz3r0> zumindest die enterprise version
<subz3r0> psiklops: ansonsten wie schon erwähnt. ssh-server, vino, z.B putty als ssh client + port forward auf port 5900 und nen vnc client deiner wahl :>
<subz3r0> nutze ich jeden tag. geht prima
<subz3r0> wobei die auflösung mit full hd doch probleme bereiten kann bei ner miesen leitung ;)
<prazik> Hey! Welchen guten, kostenlosen PHP Editor könnt ihr mir für Ubuntu empfehlen?
<prazik> Funktionen wie Dateibrowser, Tabs, direkter upload (FTP) und co. wären super
<subz3r0> vi
<subz3r0> nano
<subz3r0> joe
<unix_> hi
<subz3r0> hi
<prazik> subz3r0: Bitte etwas genauer lesen. Seid wann kann ich mit "vi" Dateien Live über FTP bearbeiten
<subz3r0> "Funktionen wie Dateibrowser, Tabs, direkter upload (FTP) und co. wären super"
<subz3r0> wären
<subz3r0> konjunktiv
<subz3r0> und seit :)
<subz3r0> FTP sollte man auch nicht mehr wirklich nutzen, es sei denn, man weiss was man tut
<Longbottom> Mit vim geht ftp. Versuch mal: vim ftp://username@yourdomain.com//the/path/to/yourfile.php
<subz3r0> oder es ist local
<Longbottom> Und Dateibrowser geht auch: vim ftp://username@yourdomain.com//
<subz3r0> danke Longbottom. wieder was gelernt :)
<subz3r0> geht sftp auch?
<Longbottom> Aber ich würde dir raten, das lokal zu editieren, und erst dann wenn es geht, die Dateien hochzuladen.
<Longbottom> subz3r0: Jupp, sollte so gehen: vim scp://you@yourserver//path/to/directory/
<subz3r0> ahh, mit scp. das ist nice
<Longbottom> subz3r0: mit :help netrw bekommst du die Doku, dort gibt es auch eine Liste, welche Protokolle gehen.
<subz3r0> Longbottom: thx
<Kadorma> Hi, nachdem ich ein wenig mit CentOS/Kickstart experimentiert habe, bin ich nun bei Ubuntu/Preseed gelandet. Gibt es, wie bei Kickstart, nach der initialen Installation ein "install.preseed" File welches man für eine "weitere" unattended installation benutzen kann ?
<Darkfire2014> moin
<Kadorma> moin Darkfire
<Longbottom> Kadorma: Hab ich nie gemacht, aber scheint es wohl zu geben. Siehe: http://www.gtkdb.de/index_34_2515.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04: Automatisierte Installation mit Preseed - Good to Know Database (at www.gtkdb.de)
<Longbottom> Kadorma: Alternativ würde ich mir 'dpkg --get-selections' und 'dpkg --set-selections' anschauen.
<Longbottom> Ansonsten gute Nacht!
<Kadorma> Danke und sweet dreams longbottom
<Darkfire2014> moin
<subz3r0> moin
<Darkfire2014> welcher Compiler ist gut für c++ Anfänger?
<subz3r0> hmm?
<subz3r0> du meinst welche IDE?
<Darkfire2014> Richtig
<subz3r0> IDE != compiler
<subz3r0> das ist wohl geschmackssache
<Darkfire2014> Zur Zeit habe ich Eclipse
<subz3r0> da liegste schon gut mit
<Darkfire2014> Ok 
<subz3r0> hab eclipse damals für java benutzt
<subz3r0> aber das ist doch eher off topic :)
<subz3r0> hat nicht wirklich was mit ubuntu zu tun ;)
<subz3r0> sowas dann bitte im offtopic channel
<Darkfire2014> und ne iso kann ich doch mit dem  brasero brennprogramm machen?
<subz3r0> ja
<Darkfire2014> Ja hat es zu Teil. Ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<subz3r0> nur weil es auf ubuntu läuft, heisst es noch nicht, dass es ubuntu related is ;)
<subz3r0> eclipse ist crossplatform fähig
<Darkfire2014> Na brasero ist schon ok. es fehlte ein Packet, habs nachinstalliert.
<Darkfire2014> läuft.
<Darkfire2014> nur ist die endung nicht iso sondern toc.
<subz3r0> toc?
<subz3r0> ehh?
<subz3r0> dann hast du was falsch gemacht
<subz3r0> hab heute noch ne iso erstellt mit brasero
<subz3r0> ausgabe war *.iso
<Darkfire2014> bei mir war die endung *.toc
<subz3r0> wenn du mit brasero ne 1:1 kopie machen willst, kannst du ihm sagen wohin er es speichern soll, ort angeben und auf iso stellen
<subz3r0> .toc kam mir noch nie unter
<Darkfire2014> ich habe auf iso erstellen geklickt, dann wurde ein packet zur dao Version nachinstalliert, dann kam toc heraus.
<Darkfire2014> ahso, dann muß ich das nacher mal nachsehen.
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brasero
<kubine> Title: Brasero › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2014> ich habe wohl vergessen auf iso zu stellen.
<subz3r0> strg+f -> toc
<subz3r0> jo
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-21
<Georg> Morgen!
<Georg> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche verzweifelt crosslinux auf Ubuntu 12.04 64 zu installieren. leider scheitert der make prozess weil in einem c-header (libfakeroot.c, liegt dem programm bei) im file wrapped.h "unknown type name 'cap_user_header_t" erwähnt wird
<Georg> ich hab schon gegoogled und diverse libraries nachinstalliert. ich bekomme die meldung nicht weg
<Georg> hier das log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7678614/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Georg> bitte?
<Horst> Hi Leute ... ist jemand zufällig gerade da der mir bei hdparm helfen kann?
<Georg> vielleicht
<Horst> ok cool versuchen wir es mal
<Horst> ich bin gerade dabei von windows auf Kubuntu zu wechseln
<Horst> ich habe soweit auch alles hinbekommen ... nur der spindown meiner Festplatten funktioniert nicht
<Horst> sudo hdparm -y /dev/sdc funktioniert super
<Horst> aber per /dev/sdc {     spindown_time = 240 } in der /etc/hdparm.conf keine reaktion der Platte
<Georg> Ein Kollege von mir hatte mir mal von teilweise Problemen bei niedrigen Werten berichtet
<Georg> Hast du mal einen höheren Wert probiert? Ich habe bei mir 244
<Georg> Sicherheitshalber würde ich auch gucken, dass eine Leerzeile am Ende des Config-Files ist
<Georg> das macht ja auch gerne mal Probleme
<Georg> funktioniert denn hdparm -y /dev/sdc ?
<Horst> hdparm -y /dev/sdc funktioniert
<Georg> probier mal den höheren Wert
<Horst> ich war anfang der Woche schon einmal hier und da hat ein anderer User etwas von einem APM-Level gesagt. leider hatte ich den Linux Rechner zum Testen nicht da
<Georg> der Channel wird ja geloggt. Sieh halt nochmal nach
<Horst> muss ich den Rechner neustarten wenn ich an der config etwas ändere?
<Georg> gute Frage. Musst du mal googlen. Ich denke, dass man da nen Dienst neustarten kann
<Georg> google geht gerade nicht (chinesischen Internet.........)
<Horst> oki ;)
<Georg> im Zweifelsfalle tuts der Neustart natürlich auch ;-)
<Horst> kennst du dich auch mit hd-idle aus?
<Georg> nö ist das ein alternativer Dienst?
<Horst> ja genau davon habe ich in einem Forum gelesen aber dann teste ich erstmal einen höheren Wert bei hdparm danke dir
<Georg> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche verzweifelt crosslinux auf Ubuntu 12.04 64 zu installieren. leider scheitert der make prozess weil in einem c-header (libfakeroot.c, liegt dem programm bei) im file wrapped.h "unknown type name 'cap_user_header_t" erwähnt wird
<Georg> kein Thema
<Georg> drück mir die Daumen, dass sich einer mit Libraries und C-Kram auskennt ;-)
<Georg> ich hab schon gegoogled und diverse libraries nachinstalliert. ich bekomme die meldung nicht weg
<Georg> hier das log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7678614/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TexasRitter_> Guten Morgen. Ich habe bei Dateien die ich ausführen will das Häkchen  "Als Programm ausführen" gesetzt, aber beim anklicken der Datei kommt ohne Nachfrage sofort der Texteditor. Woran kann das liegen?
<TexasRitter_> Habe mir schon einen wund gegoogelt, aber ohne Erfolg. Ubuntu ist frisch drauf (die x64 Version).
<Georg> Bei mir kommt da die Abfrage, ob ich es im Terminal starten möchte (hab testweise ein sh-Script erstellt)
<Georg> schonmal im terminal geöffne?
<Georg> ./befehl
<TexasRitter_> Genau und die Abfrage kommt erst garnicht. Mit dem Terminal bin ich noch nicht ganz so vertraut. 
<TexasRitter_> Also z.b sudo Dateipfad?
<Georg> ohne sudo
<Georg> sudo nur, wenn du dem Ding Admin-Rechte verschaffen willst
<Georg> am besten mit./ davon
<Georg> ./ <-- das sagt aus, dass etwas explizit von diesem Ort starten soll. Im Allgemeinen kennt Linux nämlich ein paar Orte, wo es sonst Programme vermutet (zum Beispiel /usr/bin)
<Georg> was ist es denn, was du öffnen möchtest?
<Georg> Ein Shell Script?
<TexasRitter_> Okay, werde es mal probieren.
<TexasRitter_> Bei keinem kommt die Nachfrafge ob .sh oder .py ... Auf meinem Laptop klappte es seit der ersten Minute nur auf dem Pc will es nicht.
<TexasRitter_> Möchte hauptsächlich .py und .sh starten.
<Georg> na dann teste erstmal in der Konsole. Angenommen, deine sh-Datei heißt bla, dann wechselst du zuerst im Terminal in den Ordner, in dem das File liegt und dann führst du diesen Befehl aus:
<Georg> sh ./bla
<Georg> oder wenn es bla.sh halt, dann eben "sh ./bla.sh" natürlich ohne Anführungszeichen
<TexasRitter_> Das Terminal mein, das der Befehl nicht gefunden wurde.
<Horst> leute ich habe noch eine frage zu kubuntu ... es gibt im Dateimanager eine Kategorie zuletzt verwendete Dateien ... kann ich das abschalten?
<TexasRitter_> Mal was anderes, mein Pc hängt sich auf, oder ruckelt, wenn anscheinend auf meine gtx 660 ti zugegriffen wird (z.B.) Temps auslesen (der nividia Treiber is eingestellt.
<Georg> TexasRitter_: bist du sicher, dass du im richtigen Verzeichnis bist? Probiere mal "ls"
<Georg> das sollte dir auflisten, welche Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis sind
<TexasRitter_> Ui, darf ich vorsichtig fragen wie ich das Verzeichnis im Terminal wechsel? Er zeigt mir nur den home Ordner bei ls (Soll ja wahrscheinlich so.)
<TexasRitter_> habs mit cd ^
<Georg> cd ist richtig. Wo liegt denn der Ordner?
<TexasRitter_> Im "Download-Verzeichnis"
<TexasRitter_> Mit sh ./datei.sh sagt er mir "sh: 0: Can't open ./install.sh"
<Georg> ok. Dann solltest du mit "cd Downloads" richtig liegen
<Georg> kopiere mal bitte die Ausgabe von "ls -la" hier hin. Aber nur die Zeile mit dem Script, welches nicht startet
<Georg> bzw. sieh mal nach, ob die Rechte richtig gesetzt sind
<Georg> x = Ausführen
<Georg> es gibt 3 Spalten von links nach rechts wo je rwx drin stehen kann (read write execute): Besitzer, Gruppe, andere
<Georg> für dich müssen Ausführrechte da sein
<SpeeFak> moin
<Georg> du kannst auch mal "chmod +x ./install.sh" testen
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wieich pulseaudio übers terminal verwalten kann ?
<SpeeFak> alsamixer und co greifen bei pulse audio nicht
<TexasRitter_> Hui ist das kompliziert mit dem Terminal :-D, werde mich jetzt erstmal darüber belesen.  Sir, ich danke Dir für deine Zeit und Bemühungen :-) .
<koegs> SpeeFak: pacmd und pactl sind tools, aber obs was schönes mit ncurses gibt, keine ahnung
<Georg> gerne.
<SpeeFak> hab hier ne sshshell. gui fällt da weg
<koegs> ssh -X könnte man probieren :)
<Foofoobar> hi. irgendwie ist mein laptop im standby so abesturzt, dass ich gsrnichts mehr machen kann. Ich kann nicht mal einen hard reset machen indem ich den power knopf gedrückt halte! es handelt sich um ein Dell xps 13. 
<Foofoobar> was kann ich hier noch probieren um die kiste neu zu starten? an den akku komme ich ja nicht ran..
<stevieh> und das standby lämpchen leuchtet noch?
<ufo49> Hallo
<ufo49> Wie kann man ein root-Passwprd zurück setzen?
<subz3r0> sudo -s && passwd
<subz3r0> allerdings hat root eigentlich kein pass gesetzt im ubuntu
<subz3r0> bzw der account ist inaktiv
<bekks> ufo49: Unter Ubuntu hat root kein Passwort und es sollte auch nicht gesetzt werden.
<ufo49> Ich habe hier einen EEEPC mit ubuntu 10.10, hat ein Bekannter bei eBay gekauft. Leider kein Benutzer-Password übergeben, steht auf automatischer Anmeldung.
<bekks> 10.10 ist schon sehr lange EOL und nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Installier ein 14.04 neu, das geht schneller.
<koegs> zeit für ne frische installation :)
<ufo49> Nun will ich Software installieren, kann das aber nicht
<subz3r0> ufo49: dafür wird sudo benutzt
<bekks> ufo49: sudo apt-get install ...
<bekks> ufo49: Und für 10.10 gibt es keine Pakete mehr. Du MUSST ein neues Release benutzen.
<ufo49> Eine Neuinstallation scheidet aus, das Ding hat nur 3GB Festplatte, lubuntu will aber wenigstens 4,4 GB haben
<bekks> 10.10 scheidet aus weil es nicht mehr supported ist.
<subz3r0> eeepc mit 3gb hdd? welcher soll das denn sein? Noch nie gehört/gesehen
<ufo49> Es steht "EeePC 4G" drauf
<koegs> die alten dinger haben nur 4GB Flash
<bekks> Dreh das Ding um, da steht ein Typenschild und eine genaue Bezeichnung :)
<ufo49> Mir würde auch reichen, wenn ich das User-Password zurücksetzen könnte
<stevieh> dann mach das doch...
<ufo49> Wie???
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen#Passwort-vergessen
<stevieh> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-recover-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> Siliconmotion SM223AC, SSD 4 GB, IDE  
<subz3r0> 4gb hat das teil
<subz3r0> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Asus-Eee-PC-701-4G-Mini-Notebook-Praxis-Test_29521348.html
<kubine> Title: Asus Eee PC 701 4G - Test - CHIP (at www.chip.de)
<subz3r0> lubuntu kann man auch kleiner installieren
<subz3r0> halt diverse pakete nicht installieren lassen bei der installation
<ufo49> @subz3r0: wie??
<subz3r0> bei lubuntu noch nicht gemacht. dazu kann dir sicherlich jemand anders was sagen
<bekks> Für Lubuntu braucht man keine 4.4GB.
<ufo49> Ich hab versucht lubuntu zu installieren, bei der Festellung "4,4 GB mindestens" war Schluß
<bekks> Ansonsten installier einfach ubuntu server und genau die Pakete die du brauchst.
<bekks> Du hast es nicht probieren können, weil du keine 4.4GB hast, sondern nur 4GB - wie du selbst sagtest. Da hast du aufgehört - du hast es nicht neu installiert.
<bekks> Und ein weitere Grund wieso du es nicht neuinstalliert haben kannst:
<bekks> 0621 150422 < ufo49> Ich habe hier einen EEEPC mit ubuntu 10.10, hat ein Bekannter bei eBay gekauft. Leider kein  Benutzer-Password übergeben, steht auf automatischer Anmeldung.
<subz3r0> debian z.B ist auch nicht groß. gerade eins minimal installiert. 1.1 gigs
<bekks> Ubuntu ist nicht wesentlich größer.
<ufo49> Wenn ich Dir doch sage, gerade eben mit frischem Download lubuntu gestartet und Meldung bekommen. Konnte nicht umgangen werden
<bekks> Ansonsten installier einfach ubuntu server und genau die Pakete die du brauchst.
<subz3r0> bekks: hat lubuntu nicht auch nen experten installations modus? wo man halt die pakete wählen kann?
<ufo49> Das wäre vielleicht eine Lösung, versuche ich mal
<bekks> subz3r0: Hab ich nie benutzt, weil server immer ausgereicht hat :)
<ufo49> Kann man vielleicht mit irgendwelchen Optionen die Hardwareabfrage umgehen?
<stevieh> hör doch auf bekks.
<SpeeFak> wie finde ich herus welcher treiber für welche hardware geladen wurde bzw ob überhaupt einer geladen wurde
<SpeeFak> ?
<stevieh> lsmod und ins syslog schauen.
<stevieh> bzw dmesg
<SpeeFak> lsmod listet die geladen treiber, wie finde ich die info welchter treiber z.B. für ein bestimmtes debice welches mit lsusb angeeigt wird geladen wurde
<bekks> SpeeFak: lspci -k
<stevieh> im prinzip nur übers syslog
<SpeeFak> lsmod , dmesg komm ich nicht weiter
<bekks> Und für USB musst du dmesg benutzen.
<SpeeFak> ok dann werd ich da mal gucken
<bekks> Was bedeutet "komme nicht weiter"?
<SpeeFak> dmesg | grep X10
<SpeeFak> also :
<bekks> Das bedeutet nut, dass "X10" nicht in der Ausgabe von dmesg auftaucht. Was genau gar nichts aussagt.
<SpeeFak> ich habe hier ein debian7 und ein ubuntu1404 system. es geht um die einrichtung von lirc. unter ubuntu klappt es mit dem lirc treiber atilibusb und einer eigenen lircd.conf. unter debian streikt alles irgentwie. es wird der automatische devinoput treiber geladen ( lt. ir-keymap ) an /dev/input/event2. ich habe unter debian aber bisher keien möglichkeit gefunden eine eingen lircd.conf zu nutzen
<SpeeFak> es muss eine eigene lircd.conf sein, da ich nur EINEN der kanäle pro cleint/server nutzen mächte
<SpeeFak> unter debina laufen ALLE kanäle der FB auch wenn diese z.b. mit dem kanal 1 und einer lircd.conf für kanal 1 für den server reserviert ist
<SpeeFak> ich bin schon soweit, das es bei debian am treienr liegt, mit irrecord habe ich schon eine neue lircd.conf erstellen können ( die kernelkeycode sind vollkommen anders unter debian  ?! ) allerdings hapert es jetzt an lirc selber da ich nicht weis wie ich heruasfinde ob und welcher treinber für den empfänger geladen wurde
<koegs> am besten mal in #debian-de fragen wie die das machen :)
<nasenbaer73> Guten Morgen, welche möglichkeiten eines Autostarts habe ich denn noch, wenn ich rc.local nicht verwenden möchte ( ich hab ein sudo blabla commando der sich im terminal nicht beendet, also sind nachfolgende rc.local einträge nicht gültig weil der eine prozess läuft)
<SpeeFak> sind die hier auf dem freenode server ?
<bekks> Ja.
<SpeeFak> wobei das herusfinden welchens modul und ob überhaupt ein lgeaden wurde dürfte bei debian und ubunt gleich sein
<nasenbaer73> es gibt ja die /etc/init.d/ methode, kann man dort ein script, relativ einfach bauen ?
<SpeeFak> da ich da nun schon hier alles geshrieben hab 
<SpeeFak> : hat jmd nen tipp für mich wo ich ansezten kann ? 
<SpeeFak> bin da grad etwas ratlos
<bekks> SpeeFak: Wir wissen nicht wie Debian das macht - und das ist es ja, was Du wissen willst.
<koegs> nasenbaer73: in der rc.local mit einem "&" hinter dem Befehl löst evtl. das problem doch schon, ein init-script wäre etwas aufwendiger
<SpeeFak> nasenbaer73, doch geht mit der rc.local
<SpeeFak> koegs war schenller
<SpeeFak> ich habs mit screen gelöst : sudo screen -S BOBLIGHTDEAMON -d -m boblightd
<SpeeFak> cd #debian
<SpeeFak> lol
<SpeeFak> ich nehm dann join
<nasenbaer73> SpeeFak,  also müsste die lösung so heißen "sudo screen -S befehl"  ist sudo im rc.local nötig ?
<SpeeFak> -S gibt der screen session ein namen
<SpeeFak> screen -d -m <befehl>
<nasenbaer73> und sudo ist nicht nötig nehme ich fast an ?
<SpeeFak> gibt auch ein paket in dem ein init script alle scripte in einem ordner aufruft
<SpeeFak> kommt drauf an ob das komando ohne suod läuft
<SpeeFak> screen sudo würde als root z.b. eine pw abfrage ergeben
<stevieh2> so ein init script ist nun auch keine Raketentechnik
<SpeeFak> wobei ne sudo is über
<SpeeFak> is ja die rc.local die läuft eh als root
<nasenbaer73> ah ok danke!
<nasenbaer73> nächster reboot zeit ob es geklappt hat :P
<SpeeFak> stevieh2, wenn man noch nicht gemacht hat und kurz nur 1-2 parameter als startoption braucht
<SpeeFak> sollte läuft bei mri schon seit 2 jahren so
<SpeeFak> sonst hätte ich kein ambilight am server/tv
<nasenbaer73> :D
<nasenbaer73> SpeeFak,  was hat dich das ding gekostet ?
<nasenbaer73> hast selbst gebaut, oder ?
<SpeeFak> stevieh2, hab das mit boblight mal versuch in ein script zu packen und im init.d system zum laufen zu bekommen. kläglich gescheiter
<SpeeFak> mein vdr ?
<SpeeFak> knapp 800 €
<SpeeFak> ist auch als riener vdr etwas überdimensioniert
<SpeeFak> i3 10tb speicher 8 gb ram
<SpeeFak> is halt server mit xbmc/vdr/tv funktion ;)
<SpeeFak> mhhh toll aber mit der FB seuche komme ich auch nicht weiter
<stevieh2> drüben im offtopic kann ich dir meine FB weiterempfehlen.
<SpeeFak> mal ne andere frge :
<SpeeFak> <SpeeFak> wenn unter sudo lsmod die hardware der treiber nicht gelstet wurde ist er nicht geladen ? 
<SpeeFak> <SpeeFak> ist das generell so ?
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: Man kann Treiber fest einkompilieren, die erscheinen dann nicht bei lsmod. Ansonsten listet lsmod alle geladenen Treiber.
<SpeeFak> Longbottom, d.h. ist der treiber im kernel wird es nicht gelistet, man müsste das modul dann blacklisten wenn man es kernelseitg nicht laden möchte ; ist kein kerneltreiber geladen und auch kein model geladen wird auch nichts angezeigt ?
<bekks> Man kann keine Module blacklisten die fest im Kernel sind.
<bekks> Und alle Module die fest in den Kernel kompiliert sind werden nicht angezeigt.
<ufo49> @bekks:So hab ich gemacht, bei der Installation hatte ich noch Netzwerk, jetzt zeigt mir ifconfig keinen eingerichteten Adapter an
<bekks> ufo49: Dann musst du den einrichten?
<ufo49> Wie?
<bekks> Du musst herausfinden welchen Adapter du genau hast und den Treiber dafür laden.
<ufo49> Also ifconfig -a zeigt mir alle vorhandenen Adapter an
<bekks> Dann benutz den NetworkManager und konfigurier dein Netzwerk.
<ufo49> Den Netwokmanager gibts in der Server-Installation nicht
<subz3r0> installier ihn?
<ufo49> Sehr guter Gedanke, habe kein Netzwerk, soll aber installieren
<bekks> Konfigurier eine IP Adresse mit ifconfig, und installier dann den NetworkManager
<ufo49> Wenn ich lsusb aufrufe werden keine Karten angezeigt, mit ifconfig -a schon
<bekks> lsusb listet auch nur USB Geräte auf.
<SpeeFak> bekks, hast du mal ein link wo ich das nachlesne kann und nicht gleich wieder ne woche lesen muss, kurze infos wie sich das mit dem kerenl treiber und co verhält. das vorgeen nach try and erro wenn man kein plan hat ist nicht so der renner. infos zu den befehln selber gibs onn mass, aber ich sucher infos über die zusammenhänge. an meinem aktuellen prob steh ich weider so da, es wurde gesagt ich solle den treinber ati_remot 
<SpeeFak> in der /etc/blacklist eintrge da der kernel treiber nicht mit lirc zusammen arbeitet, du sagtest jetzt kernel trieber kann man nicht blacklisten - was stimmt denn nun ? steh hier grad sowas von aufm aschlauch ;/
<bekks> SpeeFak: Ich sagte: Man kann keine Module blacklisten die fest im Kernel sind." - das ist etwas ganz anderes als "kernel trieber kann man nicht blacklisten".
<SpeeFak> ufo, haste ein 2t system ? mit sudo apt-get install -d networkmanager alles runterladen und dann per usb stick auf den server kopieren nach /var/apt/cache/archives
<SpeeFak> also kann man auch ein modul fest im kernel einbinden. dachte es gibt nur die variante treiber im kernel oder treiber als modul
<bekks> SpeeFak: Der Zusammenhang ist ganz einfach: Treiber, auch genannt "Module", sind entweder a) fest im Kernel oder b) lad-/entladbar. Bei a) kann man sie nicht blacklisten, bei b) kann man sie blacklisten. Das ist der gesamte Zusammenhang.
<SpeeFak> soweit war ich auch - ok 
<SpeeFak> wie werden dann weitere treiber geladen die automatisch geladen werden. z.B. der von RF transmitter
<SpeeFak> irgentwie muss das system ja den treiber finden und laden, wie passiert das ?
<bekks> Das nennt man hotplug, und das passiert durch udev.
<apricot1> Ubuntu 14.04 + notebook acer aspire 5920G; SD-card-reader Ricoh R5C822 (intern) keine Reaktion auf Einstecken einer SD-Card
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<ufo49> Wie kann man einer Karte den Gateway und den DNS per ifconfig übergeben?
<subz3r0> gar nicht
<subz3r0> route add default gw
<bekks> Und den DNS konfiguriert man dann in der /etc/resolv.conf
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ip
<kubine> Title: ip › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> kann ich dem Networkmanager beibiegen, dass er bei nem WLAN mit meheren APs einen bevorzugen soll?
<subz3r0> stevieh: nicht das ich wüsste. aber interessant wäre da ne lösung schon
<subz3r0> z.B bevorzuge den mit der besten verbindung
<stevieh1> ok, was ich machen kann, ist im NM ne BSSID anzugeben, dann nimmt er die. WEiss aber nicht, was passiert, wenn er die nicht bekommt...
<subz3r0> stevieh1: schön wäre halt, wenn er den ap mit der besten leistung präferieren würde
<stevieh1> ja, ich dachte, das macht der eh... aber ich hab halt vor allem auch einen mit weniger durchsatz einen Stock höher... und auf den will ich nicht connected werden, wenn der gute mit 300mbit genau nebendran ist.
<dreamon> Würde gerne alle Filename.jpg die sich in einem Verzeichnis befinden in Filename.bmp  konvertieren. Gibts da ein Tool?
<subz3r0> mv
<subz3r0> ach konvertieren
<subz3r0> sorry
<testdr> convert von imagmagick
<dreamon> Schon schon .. damit vielleicht ? -> for i in *.bmp; do convert ${i} ${i%bmp}jpg; done
<dreamon> wobei das bmp in jpg macht
<dreamon> Darf ich sowas direkt im Terminal eingeben, oder muß das in ein Script ?
<subz3r0> geht auch im terminal
<testdr> dreamon: im terminal darfst Du grundsätzlich nichts eingeben .. wenn Du nicht weißt was Du machst! 
<dreamon> testdr, Vielen dank für die Info. Aber deswegen Frage ich ja und das wie ich finde ziemlich konkret.
<testdr> dreamon: Deine Frage sagt sehr viel über Deine Kenntnisse aus .. und wenn Du Dich vertippst ... etc. ..
<bekks> In ein Terminal kannst du alles eingeben was du in einem Script auch eingibst - und umgekehrt.
<testdr> dreamon: das ist ein one-liner -- und bei der bash mit string-subst. nicht ungewöhnlich ..
<bekks> Ein Script macht nichts anderes als in einer Shell Befehle auszuführen. Und ein Terminal führt ebenfalls eine Shell aus.
<dreamon> Ah ok.
<dreamon> Oder wäre das hier besser?-> find -name *.jpg -type f -exec convert '{}' '{}'.bmp \; 
<bekks> Ist aber spätestens nach der ersten Scriptzeile auch klar, weil dort der Shebang steht.
<testdr> dreamon: convert macht kein in-place-Ersetzen, d.h. z.B. kann es passieren, da bmp viel mehr Platz braucht, dass plötzlich die Platte voll ist ..
<bekks> dreamon: Was soll daran besser sein, ausser dass '{}' völliger Müll ist?
<bekks> WENN, dann suchst du a) -print0 und b) "{}.bmp"
<dreamon> bekks, Könntest du mir das komplett in eine Zeile schreiben, Ich seh mich nicht im Stande das richtig zu machen.
<bekks> "man find"
<testdr> dreamon: Du brauchst "find" nur dann, wenn Du so viele Dateien im Verzeichnis hast, dass damit die shell nicht fertig wird ...
<clemens_> Hallo mein "Power Menü" fuktioniert nicht mehr. Wenn ich auf die Powertaste drücke wird nur das Fenster minimiert. Wenn im Tray auf Ausschalten drücke erscheint Neustart/Herunterfahren, passiert aber wieder das gleiche. Beim 2ten mal Klicken erscheint das fenster gar nicht mehr 
<black__> hi alle, ich möchte eine Verlinkung erstellen. HauptPC --> Ext-Festplatte --> BilderOrdner auf mein Laptop via ssh. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
<bekks> Eine Verlinkung? Was genau versuchst Du da, und was hat ssh damit zu tun?
<black__> bekks, ja eine Verlinkung vom Hautrechner an dem eine Externe Festplatte angeschlossen und auf der Externen Festplatte befindlichen BilderOrdner möchte ich eine Verknüpfung erstellen die über ssh (nicht über samba) erstellen
<Longbottom> black__:  Meinst du das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs - Und warum nimmst du nicht einfach nfs?
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<black__> Danke Longbottom ich guck :)
<nasenbaer73> Deutschland schalalal la la ... hab ein problem ... http://pastebin.com/VdPGrMFf
<kubine> Title: rpm: RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead! - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nasenbaer73> die datei ist vorhanen, hier :  /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<Longbottom> nasenbaer73: Warum benutzt du nicht alien?
<Longbottom> nasenbaer73: Und um welches Paket handelt es sich da?
<nasenbaer73> mom ich teste es mla
<nasenbaer73> Longbottom,  handelt sich um ein druckertreiber
<nasenbaer73> Longbottom,  alien meldet mir http://pastebin.com/NbHNmsCQ
<kubine> Title: Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package dcpj140wlpr: postinst postrm - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nasenbaer73> leider gibt es keine anderen treiber...
<Longbottom> nasenbaer73: Hm, ich finde auf der brother Seite auch deb-Packages.
<nasenbaer73> Longbottom,  aber nicht den richtigen...
<Longbottom> nasenbaer73: Ist dort nicht der richtige zu finden: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=dcpj140w_all&os=128&flang=English
<kubine> Title: Downloads | DCP-J140W | Deutschland | Brother (at support.brother.com)
<DalePayman> wa für ein spiel
<Darkfire2014> moin
<Darkfire2014> wie bekomme ich eclipse zum laufen? Bei ubuntu 12.04 lts
<digitaloktay> so Darkfire2014 starte mal eclipse in einem terminal und kopiere die ausgabe in ein nopaste client
<bekks> Installier es, starte es.
<Darkfire2014> installiert ist es schon
<Darkfire2014> Das kommt diue Fehlermeldung das ein error gefunden wurde und das ich in einem logfile schauen soll, aber den finde ich nicht und dann ist da ein schließen buttom.
<Darkfire2014> codeblocks läuft aber
<DalePayman> ---> "so Darkfire2014 starte mal eclipse in einem terminal und kopiere die ausgabe in ein nopaste client"
<Darkfire2014> moment
<digitaloktay> darauf trinke ich mit bekks ein becks
<Darkfire2014> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7682149/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Darkfire2014> das stand da
<Darkfire2014> und eben zu diesem Logfile komme ich nicht.
<digitaloktay> home/georg/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1403387055894.log >> /home/georg/error.txt
<Darkfire2014> Ich habe das schon erneut installiert, aber die Meldung erscheint immernoch.
<Darkfire2014> Code::Blocks ist auch ne IDE womit man c++ programmieren kann. Aber in meinem Übungsbuch ist Eclipse vorgeschlagen.
<Darkfire2014> Hätte jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich Eclipse zum laufen bringen kann?
<digitaloktay> wir brauchen dieses log
<Darkfire2014> eclipse
<digitaloktay> da steht es drin in diesem log :)
<robert1> hmm, mein xorg ist gerade abgeschmiert beim benutzerwechsel, und nun das http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014v5ssl.png
<robert1> i don't know what to do
<robert1> der Fehlerbericht von apport im Verzeichnis /var/crash/ ist 9,2 MB groß, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7682263/
<xperia> hallo allerseits. ich probiere mittels diesem Befehl hier eine IP Adresse zu blocken =>  sudo ipset add fail2ban-sasl 146.0.42.101 timeout 2700 -exist
<xperia> aber ich bekomme stets leider diese Kernel Fehler Meldung zurück => ipset v6.20.1: Kernel error received: Unknown error -1 Kann mir jemand mit diesem Problem helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-22
<mandarine_> Hi all
<mandarine_> Ich habe grad clementine installiert und habe 2 kleiner Probleme. 1. Wie kann ich den Indicator in der Leiste entfernen und 2. Wenn ich clementine aus dem Lautstärkemenü öffne, habe ich eine Art Windows Fensterdesign
<bekks> Was ist denn "eine Art Windows Fensterdesign"? Kannst du dazu mal einen Screenshot hochladen bitte?
<mandarine_> Das Fensterdesign sieht aus wie Windows 98
<bekks> An Windows 98 erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Kannst du dazu mal einen Screenshot hochladen bitte?
<mandarine_> w8
<mandarine_> ok hab grad nen bugreport gefunden. scheint der bug scheint sich mit einer neueren version zu legen. bleibt noch der indicator
<bekks> Dann möchte ich gerne mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einem Pastebin sehen.
<mandarine_> lsb_release -a
<mandarine_> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<bekks> !pastebin
<kubine> bekks: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mandarine_> ok 
<mandarine_> http://pastebin.com/d1CFgqym
<kubine> Title: lsb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest34490> Guten Tag. Ich habe seit heute das problem, das im firefox der seitenaufbau total langsam ist. ich nutze das internet über einen surfstick ( medion/mobile ) der in meiner fritzbox steckt. es lief sonst immer ganz normal. was ich noch sagen muss, die download geschwindigkeit ist ganz normal schnell. nur der seitenaufbau ist extrem lahm
<stevieh> erstmal wirklich checken, ob das so ist. d.h. z.B. eine grössere Datei mit wget ziehen um die Bandbreite zu checken. 
<stevieh> Dann mittels top nachschauen, ob der firefox irgendwo mit speicher oder sonstwas am Anschlag ist.
<koegs> ggf. den DNS Server wechseln
<stevieh> ah, auch ein guter gedanke, dass kann man auch mit dig sicher rausbekommen, ob da was klemmt...
<Guest34490> ich habe vorhin im firefox eine datei mit einer größe von 100MB geladen, das ging normal schnell mit meinen 300kb/s... mehr lässt mein surfstick leider nicht zu. versuche ich jetzt aber eine seite aufzurufen dauert es ewig bis die geladen ist, wenn sie überhaupt lädt... sonst war das problem nie vorhanden... erst seid heute
<stevieh> was sagt der firefox denn, wenn sie nicht lädt?
<Guest34490> moment ich schaue nach
<stevieh> und: ist das bei allen Sites so? evtl. auch mal bei heise schauen, ob dein Provider gestört ist, oder geht das nur via wlan so schlecht?
<Guest34490> wenn mein surfstick im laptop steckt, habe ich das problem nicht
<bekks> Und was ist die Fehlermeldung?
<Guest34490> im moment geht es wieder.... 
<stevieh> aha
<stevieh> ansonsten würde ich dann eher mal mit ifconfig schauen, ob es paketverluste gegeben hat...
<petraPetra> Hallo, ich habe jetzt 2 Monitore! Aber: wenn ich jetzt vom  linken Monitor auf den rechten möchte, dann muss ich leider links raus mit der Maus und nicht rechts :-( weiss jemand, wo ich das einstellen kann?
<stevieh> in den Systemeinstellungen. Einfach die Monitore dort richtig hinschubsen
<Loetmichel> einfachste lösung ohne arandr: monitorkabel tauschen ;-)
<petraPetra>  monitorkabel tauschen habe ich schon probiert: brachte nichts
<stevieh> was hast du denn? Unity? KDE?
<petraPetra> habe unity 12.04 aber mit dem Schupsen hast es prima geklappt. Vielen, vielen Dank!!1
<stevieh> schubbsen!!!
<Petra2> Hallo ich bin es noch mal. Vielleicht habt ihr noch einen Tipp für mich. Ich muss jeden Monat so circa 90 Köpfe (immer die gleichen) aufnehmen und anschließend beschriften. Das Beschriften bzw. umbenennen der Dateien ist tierisch Zeitaufwendig. Ich könnte also so eine art automatische Gesichtserkennung gebrauchen. Gibt es soetwas unter Ubuntu???
<passt> Keine Ahnung ob das was bringt, aber schau dir mal dir mal facedetect an: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/facedetect-free-face-detection-software/
<kubine> Title: Facedetect: Free face detection software - TechRepublic (at www.techrepublic.com)
<stevieh> face detection =! face recognition
<stevieh> und facial detection ist wohl was ganz anderes *hrhr*
<passt> Du hast Recht, aber das Tool soll auch erkennen können.
<Petra2> hm, ok, also mit der google Erkennung ist das nicht so wirklich zu vergleichen :(
<stevieh> googles face recognition hat doch ne API, da kann man sicher was machen
<stevieh> http://superuser.com/questions/420885/is-there-a-face-recognition-command-line-tool
<kubine> Title: bash - Is there a face recognition command line tool? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Petra2> "I'm not sure how easy it is to do this out of the box. " ... genau das wird mein Problem sein :(
<stevieh> tja nun.
<Petra2> ich überlege Picasa in ner VM laufen zu lassen. Zwar nicht elegant würde sich aber in meinem Fall vom Zeitaufwand lohnen
<stevieh> lief picasa mal nicht unter wine oder so?
<sonotos> facerecognision: http://opencv.org/
<kubine> Title: OpenCV | OpenCV (at opencv.org)
<Petra2> OpenCV hört sich gut an!
<passt> Ich möchte eine Windows-Freigabe mounten. Dabei sollen die Windows-NTFS-Rechte erhalten bleiben, wenn auch nur mit Windows-typischen SicherheitsID der Form S-1-5-18-... . 
<passt> "mount -t cifs //windows/freigabe /zielpfad -o acl" habe ich schon versucht, aber es werden keine ACLs angezegit
<passt> geht das überhaupt?
<Gerhard> Hallo, könnt ihr eine Alternative zu ubuntu-one empfehlen?
<daswort> Gerhard, Dropbox. Oder hast du bestimmte Anforderungen?
<Gerhard> >2GB für lau
<Gerhard> Was wäre von grive + SyncDrive mit google drive und encfs zu halten?
<detlef> Hallo, bin totaler Anfänger und versuche meinen ersten Download zu installieren. Bin ich hier richtig mit Fragen dazu?
<stevieh> detlef: versuchs einfach.
<detlef> Ubuntu 12.04 Standard-Installation. Möchte Bilder von Digital-Kamera ziehen. Habe dazu im Software-Center gphoto installiert. Erfolgreiche Installation steht im Protokoll. Aber wo kann ich das Programm nun finden und anklicken?
<stevieh> z.B. die windows taste drücken und "gphoto" tippen
<detlef> stevieh: Danke, habe ich als Erstes probiert. Ergebnis: "Entschuldigung, es wurde nichts gefunden"
<leszek> hi
<stevieh> detlef: ich bin gerade nur sehr eingeschränkt online, aber ich wage mich zu erinnern, dass gphoto nur ne library ist, die von anderen sachen benutzt wird
<leszek> wie kriege ich avatare wieder angezeigt in skype 4.3 installiert unter einem 64bit ?
<detlef> stevieh: Welches Programm wäre denn aktuell zum Verbinden mit einer Digitalkamera?
<andklein> stevieh: ne, gphoto ist schon ein tool das bilder von der kamera importieren kann
<stevieh> detlef: hast du mal versucht, deine kamera mit gthumb anzusprechen?
<stevieh> detlef: starte mal gthumb und schau, was das sagt.
<detlef> stevieh: gerne.
<stevieh> gtkam sollte die gui um gphoto herum sein
<detlef> stevieh: Danke, konnte mir mit gthumb helfen. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht: viel zu langsam und keine Vorschaubilder. 
<stevieh> langsam kann sein, das weiss ich nicht. Vorschaubilder sollte man eigentlich sehen?
<stevieh> du importierst es mit gthumb, hoffe ich?
<detlef> stevieh: Was heißt das? Ich habe die Kamera mit Kabel verbunden und gehe in gthumb auf die Datei. Dann kopiere ich mir die Bilder in meinen Bilderordner auf dem Rechner.
<stevieh> detlef: du gehts in gthumb auf "importieren"
<detlef> stevieh: Ah, danke. Jetzt geht es. Wie werde ich das gphoto wieder los? Es steht im Protokoll, ich kann es aber nicht anklicken und löschen.
<stevieh> sollte man eigentlich im Softwarecenter löschen können, aber schaded auch nicht ;-)
<detlef> stevieh: Im Verlauf des  Softwarecenter steht es als installiert. Mit Suchen finde ich es aber nicht.
<stevieh> doch, musst aber gphoto2 suchen
<detlef> stevieh: Im Protokoll heißt es "gphotofs". Im Suchen wird genau dieses Wort nicht gefunden.
<detlef> stevieh: Frage: In Win XP habe ich einmal pro Monat mit einem Cleaner meinen Rechner gesäubert. Wie heißt das entsprechende Ubuntu-Programm?
<stevieh> nun musst du dich schon entscheiden, was du installiert hast.
<stevieh> wenn es gphotfs ist, kannst du das auch übers terminal mit sudo apt-get remove gphotofs deinstallieren
<stevieh> ubuntu hat den cleaner eingebaut ;-) 
<stevieh> das ist selbstreinigend
<detlef> stevieh: hat prima geklappt. Danke und schönen Tag noch!
<stevieh> bitteschön
<Darkfire2014> Guten Tag. Ich habe eine ide gefunden , mit der ich klar komme. code::Blocks
<detlef> Hallo, ubuntu 12.04, libre office calc: Wie sortiere ich Kalenderdaten z.B. 12.13.2014, zeitlich? Gegenwärtig wird das streng nach Alphabet von links nach rechts sortiert.
<detlef> Schuldigung. Beispiel ist Quatsch. Meinte natürlich 13.12.2014.
<stevieh> musst der spalte das richtige format zuweisen
<stevieh> eigentlich sollte calc das format automatisch annehmen, wenn du ein datum eintippst
<detlef> stevieh: Habe als Zellen-Format "Datum" mit tt.mm.jj eingestellt. Trotzdem alphabestische Sortierung und nicht zeitliche.
<stevieh> bei mir macht er das richtig
<stevieh> schau mal, ob da nicht ' vor dem Datum steht, dann wird das afaik als string interpretiert.
<detlef> stehvieh: hab mir ne neue Spalte mit datwert erzeugt. Funktioniert, ist aber umständlich. Danke für Deine Hinweise. Schönen Tag noch!
<stevieh> tjau
<pc-world> Habe Ubuntu 14.04 mit verschlüsselter root-Partition. Von GRUB bis zur cryptsetup-Passwort-Abfrage vergehen 12 Sekunden, das auf einer SSD. Ist das eine durchschnittliche Zeit?
<nagetier> pc-world, das kommt auf deine Konfiguration und restlich verbaute HW an.. manch eine Komponente braucht länger zu initialisieren als auf anderen Rechnern, aber der Wert ist gut. Du kannst noch Dienste abschalten/umkonfigurieren und den Kernel anpassen, um die Zeit zu verkürzen.
<nagetier> pc-world, auch muss dein / entschlüsselt werden, ist also auch stark CPU abhängig
<testdr> nagetier:bis zur passwort-abfrage ... was wird da entschlüsselt? Ohne Passwort?
<nagetier> pc-world, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<kubine> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> testdr, da hast du recht
<nagetier> dann greif eher der erste Abschnitt von mir
<nagetier> t
<pc-world> nagetier: Danke, nach solch einem Benchmark/Logzugriff wollte ich gerade fragen. Ich dachte ursprünglich, dass er hauptsächlich das initrd-Image (und was es sonst noch auf /boot gibt) in den RAM lädt, und erst dann nach Zugriff auf die root-Partition groß mit Hardwareinitialisierung anfängt
<nagetier> pc-world, ja, BootChart kann da helfen das genau zu ermitteln
<pc-world> Ich nutze hauptsächlich suspend2disk und habe daher meist eine uptime von vielen Tagen, und nach der Passwortabfrage startet er auch recht flott. Werde jetzt mal schauen, was BootChart sagt.
<testdr> pc-world: suspend2disk? Image speichern in der swap? Und die ist ?unverschlüsselt?
<pc-world> testdr: verschlüsselter swap
<testdr> pc-world: ist die verschlüsselte root-partition deutlich kleiner als 1000GB?
<nagetier> testdr, bei einer SSD ist davon auszugehen
<pc-world> Was ist "bio: create slab <bio-1> at 1"? Falls /var/syslog vollständig ist, braucht das (und der gleiche Eintrag mit einer 2) ca. 8 Sekunden (vor cryptsetup-Abfrage).
<pc-world> ok, vermutlich nichtssagend, scheint sich auf RAM-Allokation zu beziehen(?): https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=956180 "this is just informational.  as far as I can tell this logging indicates that the block layer started using incrementally larger allocations.  bio-0 = 4k, bio-1 = 8k, bio-2 = 16k etc.."
<kubine> Title: Bug 956180 kernel periodically logs 'create slab' messages (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<pc-world> BootChart-Ausgabe: http://abload.de/img/bootchart4ukvc.png – ich frage mich, warum der innerhalb der ersten 10 Sekunden scheinbar so viel "disk utilization" hat, obwohl es auf /boot ja fast nichts zu lesen gibt, und er sonst auf nichts wirklich Zugriff hat
<bekks> Weil lvm läuft, und weil udev alle Geräte absucht und Module lädt.
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-15
<elmargol> Ich verwende ssh-agent mit forward. Nun kann ich von Host A zu host B verbinden und dann mit dem Key von Host A auf Host C verbinden ohne meinen Key auf Host B zu haben. Gibt es einen trick um auf host B den user zu wechseln ohne das key forwarding zu brechen?
<elmargol> http://paperlined.org/apps/host_sudo_su_boundaries/forwarding_SSH_agent.html
<doev> "libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate", kann mir jemand damit weiterhelfen? libdri2-1 ist hier installiert und das Rendering funktioniert so weit ich es beurteilen kann.
<Joe-GAMER> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Deutsche PCLinuxOS Forum in Schwung bekommt? Danke ;)
<ppq> kekse und freibier
<ppq> was hat das hier zu suchen?!
<Joe-GAMER> Ihr benutzt doch auch Linux??
<Joe-GAMER> Ich frage mich nur woher ich neue Mitglieder bekomme, :(
<Fuchs> das dann eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wobei man das schon fast als spam sehen koennte. Definitiv nicht hier drin, hier drin ist Ubuntu Support. 
<dreamon> Hat hier schon mal jemand mit Anjuta und Glade gearbeitet. Ich würde gerne die Gui mit glade entwerfen, aber Anjuta spukt mir in die Suppe
<Anf> Guten tag, ich hätte wieder mal eine kleine frage, ich versuche gerade den AVM Treiber für meinen USB Wlan Stick zu installieren, leider hab ich da fehler, und die Installation klappt nicht
<Robert_Zenz> Anf, genauer, welcher Stick, welcher Treiber, welcher Fehler.
<jokrebel> und fürs Erste Anf schon mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick
<Anf> das ist der alte AVM FritzWlan USB Stick, treiber bin ich noch am suchen, ich hab es laut diesem Plan gemacht https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper#source-5, und bei dem Befehl "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper "  bekomme ich den fehler "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<Anf> Unten bisschen weiter von dem Befehl, steht auch der Fehler beschrieben, also da wird genu mein Fehler beschrieben, da steht was von einer Neu installation, was ich auch gemacht habe, aber nichts hilft
<Anf> Könnte Mir bitte einer weiterhelfen, ich komm jetzt einfach nicht weiter, hab schon alles ausprobiert, ich hab doch alles laut Plan gemacht, wieso bekomme ich diesen Fehler
<k1l> "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<k1l> fehlermeldungen sind nicht zum wegklicken, sondern zum lesen und dann überlegen was man mit dem hinweis machen kann.
<k1l> wenn das modul von ndiswrapper fehlt: hast du ndiswrapper überhaupt installiert?
<Anf> Bisschen weiter runter steht auch, das ich wen ich so einen Fehler habe, das Packet neu installieren muss, was ich auch gemacht habe, aber nichts funktioniert
<Anf> Ja, klar, hab ich es installiert, und auch nochmal neu installiert, aber der fehler kommt immernoch
<k1l> ja blind neuinstallieren wird da auch 10000 mal nicht klappen. was für meldungen bekommst du denn wenn du ndiswrapper installiert wird? vlt auch ne fehermeldung?
<Anf> Ja, ganz unten bei der installation kommt ein Error: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.18.0-kali3-amd64 (x86_64) Consult /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log for more information.
<k1l> dann gehst du mit deinem kali einfach mal zum kali support.
<Anf> Dazu hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden, was er damit meint
<k1l> weil das problem können wir nicht lösen. da müssen die kali leute gucken was sie verbogen haben. 
<Anf> ok, danke, ich hab nur gedacht, das Ub untu und Kali beide ja mit Debian arbeiten, und es das selbe währe
<k1l> dann würden beide debian heissen
<Anf> :) ok, Danke. Hat vielleicht einer den nameln, von den Deutschen Kali Channel, oder gibt es den nur auf Englisch?
<k1l> schau auf deren seite was sie für support anbieten.
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-16
<DarkTomas> Morgen :)
<ubuntu134534> moin, ich hab ne Frage kann mir hier jemand erklären wieso "ipsec up vpn" nicht  in shellscripts ausgeführt wird?
<ubuntu134534> die Zeile wird komplett ignoriert... also erst gar nicht ausgefuehrt ohne jegliche fehlermeldung
<ubuntu134534> ipsec start klappt wunderbar
<ubuntu134534> aber ipsec up vpn oder so funktioniert nicht. man kriegt keine fehlermessage keine erfolgsnachricht gar nix.. der befehl wird scheinbar erst gar nicht ausgeführt
<ubuntu134534> selbst wenn ich ihn in einen bash einzeiler schreibe..
<ubuntu134534> wenn ich ihn im terminal ausführe
<ubuntu134534> klappts
<geser> was ist die Ausgabe von "type ipsec" im Terminal?
<lesley> hallo zusammen, versuche jetzt schon seit stunden eine Soundausgabe über HDMI zu realisieren, allerdings will es einfach nicht funktionieren.. die treiber sollten wohl laut "lsmod | grep 'snd'" richtig installiert sein(snd_hda_intel) allerdings erscheint im alsamixer nichts von wegen HDMI hat jemand vlt noch eine Idee?
<lesley> Pulse habe ich auch installiert, da ist allerdings auch nichts zu finden..
<stevieh> lesley: ist das ein Desktop system?
<lesley> stevieh: ne ist ein notebook
<stevieh> was für ne Grafik drin? 
<lesley> intel hd 4400
<stevieh> was zeigt denn das klangeinstellungs applet an?
<lesley> Naja bei "Tonausgabe über:" steht halt nur Lautsprecher da sollte ja auch eigentlich hdmi zu finden sein
<lesley> so war es zumindest früher immer
<stevieh> genau, so sieht das bei mir auch aus.
<stevieh> das erscheint aber nur, wenn hdmi auch benutzt wird, oder?
<lesley> also momentan erscheint ja leider garnichts...
<stevieh> ein entsprechendes gerät ist am hdmi angeschlossen?
<lesley> jap, bild funktioniert ja auch
<stevieh> ne, weiss ich auch nicht weiter...
<lesley> kannst du vlt mal schauen ob bei dir der befehl aplay -l 2 karten anzeigt. müsste glaube ich so sein.. bei mir steht da nämlich nur eine
<lesley> aplay -l
<stevieh> ja, da stehen sogar drei hdmi devices...
<lesley> das dacht ich mir schon, so ein mist...
<Lothenon> was ist das für ein laptop?
<lesley> Lenovo Thinkpad e540
<stevieh> die sollten doch eigentlich unkritisch sein. Ging das schonmal?
<stevieh> so einen hab ich zuhause mit 14.04 drauf... denk ich
<lesley> ja hatte schonmal linux drauf installiert und da hat alles funktioniert.. also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Soundchip für HDMI in der Intel HD verbaut, allerdings findet der das gerät scheinbar nicht...
<Lothenon> hm, hier hat einer ein ähnliches problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1433891
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: Bug #1433891 “[Lenovo E?50 I+A] There is no 'HDMI / DisplayPort'...” : Bugs : linux-lts-utopic package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Lothenon> hm, lese gerade, auch unter w8 gibts wohl ab und an probleme mit hdmi-audio
<stevieh> was isses denn für ein  ubuntu?
<lesley> ganz normales 15.04
<lesley> Lothenon: ja das ist ein beliebtes problem ;)
<stevieh> hehe.
<stevieh> so frisch bin ich noch nicht.
<k1l> adapter involviert?
<lesley> ne ganz normales kabel
<lesley> habe es auch schon ausgetauscht.. denke mal das problem liegt tatsächlich daran, dass ubuntu den hdmi soundchip nicht findet sonst müsste "aplay -l" den ja ausgeben...
<marcellus> habe auch probleme mit ubuntu und HDMI...
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht, ob hdmi ton angezeigt wird, wenn es nicht an ist.
<marcellus> ich hab schon alles versucht...  muss leider windows starten und es geht...
<stevieh> bei 14.10 geht es jetzt seit geraumer zeit recht geschmeidig. 
<stevieh> auf nem X230
<lesley> hmm also unter 14.04 lief es damals eigentlich auch, bin da grad echt etwas ratlos
<stevieh> probier doch nochmal live cds von 14.04 und 14.10 aus.
<Lothenon> vllt. hilft ja schon in grub "i915.disable_power_well=0" *malinsblauehineingeraten*, soll zumindest bei schrillen Tönen helfen wie in http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=299850 beschrieben
<lesley> ja das dacht ich mir auch schon, nur hilft mir dass ja auch nicht unbedingt weiter, hab ja 15.04 schon drauf...
<stevieh> jain.
<stevieh> die wahrscheinlichkeit ist recht hoch, dass es bei irgendnem kernel versaubeutelt wurde.
<stevieh> und dann kannst du evtl. warten, bis 15.04 gefixt ist, oder nen neueren kernel klauen etc. pp.
<stevieh> Aber vor allem kannst du dir syslogs von dem kram in gehend anschauen und die differenzen sehen
<lesley> hmmm das könnte es wirklich sein zurzeit läuft bei mir 3.19.0-18, da 3.19.0-20 nicht gebootet hat... blackscreen!
<k1l> das klingt ja eher nach allgemeinen problemen mit der gpu/treiber
<lesley> also in der bootlog finde ich nur folgendes: [    1.534699] ACPI PCC probe failed aber glaub nicht dass was dass damit zu tun hat?
<lesley> "Apparently it is a harmless message related to a 'PCC' driver:"
<stevieh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1457369
<kubine> stevieh: Title: Bug #1457369 “kernel 3.19.0-18 breaks HDMI audio for snd_hda_int...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> da haste dir wohl den passenden kernel rausgesucht ;-)
<lesley> ok dann weiß ich jetzt immerhin woran es liegt! besten dank stevieh! ich denke ich werd dann mal en backup ziehen und neu installieren ;)
<stevieh> würde ich nicht machen.
<lesley> sondern?
<stevieh> frischeren Kernel nehmen
<lesley> ja das hab ich schon versucht, hat aber leider nicht zum erfolg geführt
<stevieh> steht aber da
<lesley> also wie gesagt, der rechner bootet leider garnicht mit dem aktuellem kernel.. -> blackscreen
<stevieh> dann bekomm doch eher raus,warum :-)
<lesley> stand noch "ACPI PCC Probe failed" " "A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value" dann stand noch "Starting version 219" und danch kam der blackscreen
<lesley> das mit dem PCC soll allerdings harmlos sein
<lesley> hab grad mal den aktuellen 3.19.0-21 installiert, versuch mal grad zu booten
<PachiriSuu> servus
<RedNifre> Guten Tag.
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade TeXMaker installiert, aber die GUI ist viel zu klein, obwohl ich eigentlich in Ubuntu eine Skallierung eingestellt habe. Gibt es einen LaTeX-Editor fuer Ubuntu, der mit hochaufloesenden Displays funktioniert?
<ppq> RedNifre, gummi vielleicht, bin mir gerade nicht sicher bzgl hoher auflösung, aber der editor taugt
<setra> Hallo, Ich habe eine sichere SSL Verbindung nur mit Public Key Authentication eingerichtet... juhu...habe mich ewig nicht mehr eingeloggt und jetzt ist interessanterweise das passwort des users "ergraut". Somit hab ich keine möglich keit mehr ein root zu werden, oder mich als root einzuloggen, denn der einzige user der auf dem rechner login erlaubnis hat ist er. Kann ich irgendwie das passwort des angeloggten users ändern ohne s
<setra> ein  passwort zu wissen?
<setra> kann ich beispielsweise vortäuschen das ich einmal ein sudo gemacht habe, denn dann hab ich ein timeout, bevor ich es wieder eingeben muss?
<oxymor00n> glaub da gab's mal nen bug bezüglich verdrehen der systemzeit. Aber das darfst halt normalerweise auch nur als root
<oxymor00n> is das ne remote kiste?
<setra> ja
<oxymor00n> Bei root hast nicht eventuell nen public key hinterlegt?
<setra> ich bin eingeloggt und probiere nun seit ner stunde sudo -i.... interessanterweise gibts da keine bruteforce erkennung...
<setra> ich hab dem root verboten sich anzumelden
<oxymor00n> ach überhaupt shell auf /bin/false oder so? 
<oxymor00n> dacht do könntest sonst ssh root@localhost machen vom user aus
<setra> hab ich grad probiert aber bekomm nur permission denied(publickey, keyboard-interactive)
<oxymor00n> mh. ich glaub das wird schwierig 
<setra> oxymor00n, kann nicht mehr genau sagen ob ich das shell auf /bin/false gesetzt hab
<oxymor00n> Ne glaub da gibt's auch nen Parameter von sshd, ich vermut mal den wirst du gesetzt haben, dann geht in die richtung auch nix
<setra> es ist einfach zu ewig her...
<setra> verdammt, ich kann nicht mal ins root verzeichnis gucken
<setra> das grace-perioderl kann ich nicht irgendwie setzen?
<setra> dann wär ich für 5min sudo gewesen und ich kann mein password resetten... leider ist der schaden gr
<setra> össer als ich gedacht hab, denn eine ganze server farm hängt da so an diesem  passwort... wein*
<setra> noch ist alles gut, aber wehe... ein  bit fällt irgendwo um, dann tu ich das auch :-|. Ich bin ja drin aber nicht so richtig. Gibts ein bruteforce script das meine passwörter durchprobieren kann und selbst derivate herstellt
<setra> ich habe ja quasi das passwort so irgendwie, aber Gross und Kleinschreibung, Unterstriche udgl. sind warscheinlich falsch oder an der falschen Stelle. Oder ich wurde gehäggt? 
<setra> oxymor00n, wenn ich hinfahre und physischen zugang bekomme, kann ich dann via init=/bin/bash das password ändern?
<dreamon_> Guten Abend. Würde gerne https://code.google.com/p/mdb2odb/ laufen lassen. Leider geht das deb nicht wegen Abhängigkeiten. 
<kubine> dreamon_: Title: mdb2odb - A GTK+ utility to export MS Access databases to OpenOffice.org - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<dreamon_> Der source-code enthält → applications,  mdb2odbgui.py,ui,DialogFileOpenSave.py,mdb2odbgui.pyc, unobase.py,doc,locale,mdb2odb.py,unobase.pyc,gf,mdb2odb,mdb.py
<oxymor00n> setra: sorry hab kurz weg müssen. Jo das müsst gehen, / musst halt rw remounten (mount -o remount,rw oder so war das). Hab das aber ewig schon nimmer gemacht...
<oxymor00n> vllt. kann ja wer dazu was sagen der irgendwie mehr sysadmin-mäßig macht?
<zeroC> welches programm laed eigentlich automatisch die hdds bei ubuntu desktop? (ich wuerde die lieber in die /etc/fstab eintragen)
<ppq> zeroC, mach das doch einfach. dann werden sie von deiner desktopumgebung ignoriert.
<zeroC> ppq: naja, ich wuerd den daemon auch gern deaktivieren/deinstallieren, oder ist das eher schlecht
<ppq> ich weiß nicht, ob das möglich ist, ohne sich die ganze DE zu zerschießen. sehe aber auch den sinn nicht. in die quere kommt's dir ja schließlich nicht
<zeroC> hm, oki... :) dann nehm ich das mal so
<zeroC> dann trag ich den kram erstmal in die fstab ein
<zeroC> und schaue mal weiter
<LetoThe2nd> zumindest bei unity werden die auch nicht gemountet, sondern nur angezeigt...
<zeroC> danke!
<ppq> :)
<zeroC> LetoThe2nd: jops, geht hier auch eher darum, das die uuids immmer gleich gemounted werden damit ich die per nfs zur verfuegung stellen kann
<LetoThe2nd> für bekannte UUIDs ganz klar fstab
<ppq> joa, da ist fstab wohl das beste
<zeroC> was ich auch in dem zusammenhang sehr nuetzlich finde 
<zeroC> lsblk -f
<ppq> ja, lsblk ist praktisch
<leslay> Nabend zusammen, komme hier irgendwie nicht mehr weiter. Weder Kernel 3.19.0-18, 3.19.0-20 noch 3.19.0-21 laufen bei mir. Kernel 3.19.0-15 läuft. Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel". denke mal ich muss in grub den Pfad zur init angeben. Weiß nur leider nicht an welcher Stelle und wie der Pfad normalerweise aussieht..!?
<leslay> habe auch einen check mit fsck durchgeführt, der ergeben hat das alles okay ist.
<jokrebel> leslay: Zeig mal ein "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" in NoPasteService bitte.
<jokrebel> +einem
<jokrebel> !pasten > leslay 
<kubine> leslay: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<leslay> gerne, http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562604
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<jokrebel> leslay: Wo hättest Du denn 3.19.0-18 -20 und -21 her? Ich hab hier (standard) auch nur 3.19.0-15.
<bekks> apt-cache policy paketname verrät das seht genau.
<bekks> *sehr
<leslay_> jokrebel: bitte nochmal hatte kleines browser problem
<jokrebel> leslay: Wo hättest Du denn 3.19.0-18 -20 und -21 her? Ich hab hier (standard) auch nur 3.19.0-15.
<leslay_> jokrebel: ganz normal aussem software center "linux-image-3.19.0-21-generic (3.19.0-21.21)"
<jokrebel> Oh aber ich seh grad dass das ja hier éin 14.04 und kein 15.04 ist
<leslay_> ja daran wirds wohl liegen :)
 * jokrebel muss mal schnell nen anderen Rechner anschmeißen
<jokrebel> leslay_: Also auf meinem 15.04 läuft aktuell 3.19.0-16 (wurde aber schon ne zeit kein Update mehr gefahren. ich malch das mal eben.
<jokrebel> jo - 3.19.0-21 ist bei der Aktuallisierung dabei.
<leslay_> jokrebel: hmm also unter 3.19.0-15 läuft auch eigentlich soweit alles, nur weiß ich nicht wie lange. heut nachmittag lief auch der -18 noch..
<leslay_> viele scheinen das problem behoben zu haben indem sie beim bootloader den pfad zur init eingetragen habe.. ich weiß nur leider nicht an welcher stelle oder wie pfad ist..
<jokrebel> Da ich nicht genauer weis, was Du für Fehlermeldung hattest und welchen (dubiosen?) Anleitungen du folgst, kann ich Dir dazu momentan (noch) nicht viel sagen. Mein 15.04 ist noch ab updaten auf 3.19.0-21 und noch nicht fertig.
<leslay_> jokrebel: Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option to kernel. | ist die genaue ausgabe. da steht ja auch quasi man soll die init= option setzen..
<bekks> leslay_: Zeig bitte mal ein "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" in einem Pastebin.
<nagetier> leslay_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd#Boot_loader_configuration
<kubine> nagetier: Title: systemd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<leslay_> bekks: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562610
<kubine> leslay_: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<bekks> leslay_: Welcher Kernel ist denn der aktuellste, der bei Dir funktioniert?
<leslay_> nagetier: danke sehr, das hab ich gesucht
<nagetier> bitte schön
<leslay_> bekks: also 3.19.0-15 funktioniert -18 lief zeitweise gibt aber auch mitlerweile diese meldung zurück -21 habe ich heute auch installiert und der gibt auch die meldung aus
<bekks> Auch ein Jurist wird https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/geschwindigkeitsueberschreitung/ nicht wegdiskutieren können ;)
<kubine> bekks: Title: ▷ Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung - Bußgeldkatalog 2015 (at www.bussgeldkatalog.org)
<bekks> leslay_: Zeig mal ein ls -lha /boot/ und ein df -h
<leslay_> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562611
<kubine> leslay_: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<leslay_> bekks: 
<jokrebel> leslay_: Mein update auf ..-21 bootet jedenfalls bestens
<bekks> leslay_: uname -a sagt, dass du auf -15 bist?
<leslay_> bekks: ja
<bekks> Dann purge mal den -18 und -21, und installier beide neu, und zeig uns mal die Ausgabe der Installationen.
<leslay_> jokrebel: klar, sollte wohl auch in der regel funktionieren, nur bei mir nicht..
<jokrebel> jo, würd ich auch erstmal alles größer dem 15er per purge entfernen und dann mal ein "sudo apt update&&sudo apt dist-upgrade" drüberjagen (und vielleicht gleich die komplette Ausgabe NoPasten)
<leslay_> bekks: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562717
<kubine> leslay_: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<bekks> Und dann mal booten :)
<leslay_> ok, bg
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits, kann man (Ubuntu 14.04, 64 bit) die Laptop-tastatur komplett deaktivieren?
<Gamoder_> Am besten von der Kommandozeile aus - sie ist nämlich kaputt und erzeugt dauernd Tastendrücke, die ich nicht haben will
<jokrebel> ausbauen?
<Gamoder_> Tasten hab ich schon entfernt, das hilft nicht. Ganz ausbauen will ich nicht, weil dann ist der Laptop ja offen
<leslay> bekks: jokrebel also das booten hat schonmal geklappt.. scheinbar sollte man die kernel lieber per Konsole statt software center installieren, allerdings habe ich kein wlan!? hab mal die dmesg log hochgeladen vlt ist da ja was zu sehen? http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562727
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<bekks> Es ist völlig wumpe wie du die Pakete installierst, weil im Hintergrund die identischen Aktionen ausgeführt werden.
<k1l> Gamoder_: quick and dirty lösung wäre ja einfach laptop aufmachen und das kabel lösen. wäre eventuell auch ein möglicher fehlerpunkt wenn es locker ist 
<nagetier> Gamoder_, habe das dazu gefunden, ob das funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen, liest sich aber gut - http://askubuntu.com/questions/160945/is-there-a-way-to-disable-a-laptops-internal-keyboard
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Is there a way to disable a laptops internal keyboard? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> leslay: Welches WLAN chipset hast du?
<leslay> bekks: Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230 (2 x 2) BGN + BT
<leslay> müsste es sein
<bekks> "Müsste" ist leider nicht genau genug.
<nagetier> Gamoder_, oder im BIOS schauen, aber das hattest sicher schon (und ist afaik auch nicht oft vorhanden)
<leslay> bekks: steht zumindest im datenblatt. lspci sagt "04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)"
<Gamoder_> nagetier: danke, hat geholfen
<nagetier> sehr schön
<Gamoder_> jetzt müsste ich nur noch herausfinden, aber das ist wohl ein hardware-problem, wie man das nervige piepsen beim Booten wegbekommt
<bekks> Ins Handbuch gucken.
<leslay> bekks: hab grad nochmal geschaut aber en richtiges handbuch gibts leider nicht lediglich ein datenblatt zu diesem modell auf der homepage, da steht "Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230 (2 x 2) BGN + BT"
<bekks> lspci ist maßgeblich.
<leslay> bekks: ja habe auch online noch ein paar mal "Intel Wireless 7260" gelesen lspci sagt ja auch es wäre dieser Chipsatz
<k1l> leslay: mach mal ein lspci (oder evtl lsusb, wenn es intern komisch verkabelt ist) in einen pastebin und pack noch ein "rfkill list" dazu
<leslay> k1l: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562739
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<nagetier> Gamoder_, piepsen weil die Tastatur beim Boot Tasten drückt? Wenn ja, würde ich tatsächlich mal versuchen die abzuklemmen.. kann sein dass der Rechner dann aber gar nicht mehr bootet
<Gamoder_> naja, booten mit piepsen ist immer noch besser als gar nicht zu booten
<Gamoder_> Und ja, weil die Tastatur beim Boot Tasten drückt
<k1l> leslay: kannst du mal die "lsmod" in einen paste packen?
<leslay> k1l: na klar, http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562740
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<k1l> also iwlwifi und iwlmvm sind geladen. das sollte eigentlich passen. rfkill sagt auch nicht, dass das wifi geblockt ist.
<leslay> k1l: das sind jetzt aber alles ausgaben von -15 hab das ja wieder gestartet weil -21 hat ja kein inet
<k1l> leslay: achso. das ist eher schlecht :)
<leslay> ja das dachte ich mir schon
<k1l> weil wenn es ja läuft finden wir ja keine fehler :)
<leslay> k1l: hmm ja dann boote ich mal wieder 21 und speicher die ausgaben..!?
<k1l> jo. pack die einfach in eine datei in deinem homeverzeichnis. dann kannste die in nen pastebin packen, wenn du wieder netz ahst.
<k1l> "lspci" "rfkill list" "dmesg" und "lsmod" bitte.
<leslay> k1l: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562749 rfkill list hatte komischerweise keine rückgabe
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<k1l> was für eine kiste ist das?
<k1l> der lädt keine wlan module (iwlwifi  und iwlmvm) weil er wohl die karte gar nicht erst findet
<leslay> k1l: na ich weiß auch nicht, unter -15 klappt ja eigentlich alles, schon verrückt
<k1l> leslay: ist das nen laptop?
<leslay> k1l: Lenovo Thinkpad E540 Edge
<k1l> keine möglichkeit das an ein eth kabel zu hängen?
<leslay> doch doch, mach das eben muss dafür nur nochmal rebooten mom
<leslay> k1l: leider auch kein lan
<k1l> leslay: installier mal "linux-generic"
<k1l> evtl fehlen dir die header zum aktuellen kernel, die aber gebraucht werden um di emodule zu bauen
<leslay> k1l: okay, bin am laden, danach einfach nochmal ausprobieren?
<k1l> pack mal die ausgabe vom install in nen pastebin bitte
<leslay> k1l: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?562750
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<leslay> hat aufjedenfall header installiert
<k1l> ja probier nochmal mit dem neuen kernel
<leslay> k1l: läuft alles auf -21, vielen dank für deine zeit und die hilfe! :)
<k1l> gut :)
<leslay> k1l: werden die header files nicht automatisch mit installiert?
<k1l> jetzt ja.
<leslay> also beim nächsten kernel update sind sie dann dabei?
<k1l> das metapaket "linux-generic" installiert immer den neusten kernel und header.
<leslay> ok das ist sehr gut zu wissen! 
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-17
<nagetier> Wird die kommende LTS noch 32-bit Systeme unterstützen?
<k1l_> du meinst die 16.04?
<nagetier> Ja
<k1l_> werden wir erst in deren entwicklung sehen. aber langfristig muss 32bit mal sterben
<nagetier> Ja, muss ich so hinnehmen ;)
<nagetier> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgxOTQ
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Ubuntu 16.04 Might Be The Distribution's Last 32-Bit Release - Phoronix (at www.phoronix.com)
<k1l_> der artikel von 2014 spricht davon, dass danach schluss ist. aber das wird sicher erst in der entwicklung von 16.04 entschieden
<nagetier> das las sich jetzt so als wäre das entschieden
<k1l_> "is considering a proposal"
<nagetier> Ja, stimmt
<k1l_> überlegt einen vorschlag zu machen
<Ishi> hallo zusammen
<Ishi> jemand in the house der mir bei einem kleinen problem helfen kann
<k1l_> kommt auf das problem an
<Ishi> suche ein programm um android als vm laufen zu lassen.habe aber nichts gefunden oder ich bin einfach nur blind
<k1l_> was ist mit der android sdk?
<Ishi> als zweit info bin eher linux anfänger mein os ist zorin
<k1l_> dann frag mal den zorin support was sie dazu sagen.
<k1l_> android sdk oder halt virtualbox. aber wie gesagt: die zorin jungs fragen
<Ishi> oki danke
<Waldblau> Hi. Ich habe ein Problem, bei dessen Lösung ich Hilfe brauche. Ubuntu steckt in einer login-loop. .Xauthority zu löschen und deren Rechte zu überprüfen hat nicht geholfen. Des weiteren kann ich unter dem user-account (login via strg-alt-f1 geht) keine Befehle ausführen. (cannot execute binary file: Exec format error)
<dadrc> Waldblau: Was für ein Ubuntu, frisch Updates gemacht?
<dadrc> Irgendwas anderes geändert?
<dadrc> An der .bashrc rumgespielt?
<Waldblau> dadrc: gestern via updater geupdated, weiter genutzt, dann ausgeschaltet. Also quasi seit reboot nach updates
<dadrc> Ansonsten mal auf der Commandline einen neuen Nutzer anlegen und gucken, ob es mit dem auch kaputt ist
<dadrc> Platte voll?
<Waldblau> dadrc: sonst nichts geändert. gestern nur videos geschaut und archlinuxarm auf eine sd karte entpackt
<Waldblau> dadrc: ne. platte sollte okay sein. Ich schau' aber eben
<dadrc> Guck mal in ~/.xsession-errors
<dadrc> Wenn da nichts ist, eventuell Rechte auf /tmp kaputt?
<Waldblau> dadrc: da steht ungefähr drin, was ich erwartet hatte.: lightdm-session: /home/uname/bin/cat: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<Waldblau> gleiches für truncate und ls
<Waldblau> und noch einen syntax error bei dbus launch. Könnte allerdings damit zu tun haben, dass cat nicht geht
<Waldblau> wie müssten die Rechte auf /tmp sein?
<LetoThe2nd> riecht für mich danach, dass da nicht auf die sd-karte entpackt wurde
<LetoThe2nd> ein "file" auf eins der nicht laufenden binaries bringt gewissheit... wenn da was von ARMvSonstwas steht, dann isses das.
<Waldblau> Leto: Habe ich auch gedacht, ist aber unwahrscheinlich. .tar ins mount verzeichnis kopiert und da entpackt.
<Waldblau> ich schau' aber eben
<Waldblau> file ist eine gute idee
<LetoThe2nd> "unwahrscheinlich" != "geprüft"
<Waldblau> korrekt
<dadrc> drwxrwxrwt
<Waldblau> Leto: Ich bin begeistert. Du hattest recht. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso das aus meinem mountverzeichnis rausgeleckt ist.
<Waldblau> dadrc: die habe ich auch
 * LetoThe2nd strikes (again)
 * Waldblau feiert Leto
<Waldblau> Kennt jemand einen quickfix?
<LetoThe2nd> jo klar. neuinstallation.
<Waldblau> hooray
<Waldblau> Genau das wollte ich hören. Zum Glück hatte ich heute nichts anderes vor.
<LetoThe2nd> mei, sudo tar x ... kann halt nebenwirkungen haben.
<Waldblau> Jo. Geht aber bei der installation nicht anders, weil kein bsdtar.
<Waldblau> Naja. Dann auf zum fröhlichen datenretten. Ich danke euch für eure Zeit und Hilfe.
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei. was macht man sonst an nem schönen juninachmittag. viel spass.
<Waldblau> Weiß auch nicht. Bachelorarbeit schreiben.
<Waldblau> Man sollte meinen, dass 5 Semester Informatikstudium und 4 Jahre Linux einen vor so dummen Fehlern bewahren.
<LetoThe2nd> ne, es gibt nur eins dass einen vor so was bewahrt: dass man schon mal erlebt hat.
<leszek> Ich hab gerade auch ein WTF Gesicht vor meinem Rechner. Und denke an schwarze Magie. Hintergrund md5summen berechnung einer ISO. Wenn ich das zwei drei mal hintereinander mache kommen unterschiedliche md5summen der selben iso heraus. HDD uns SSD gecheckt mit smartmon und fsck.ext4 alles ok. Live System zeigt die korrekte md5summe an auf beiden hdd oder ssd. Sobald ich ins installierte system boote berechnet der die irgendwie random mäßig
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: memcheck laufen lassen.
<leszek> LetoThe2nd: du meinst das liegt am arbeitsspeicher ? Aber im Live System kommt die richtige md5summe bei raus. 
<leszek> auf dem selben rechner läuft das live system
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: kann ohne weiteres ein zufallstreffer sein, je nachdem wie das caching gerade aussieht
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: bei ram defekten ist selten alles kaputt, sondern eher nur ein paar pages. und die systeme laufen unter umständen ewig weiter.
<leszek> hmm... ok mal memcheck laufen lassen. Ich teste das jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden soviele zufallstreffer am live system halte ich für ausgeschlossen
<leszek> brb reboot
<geser> Waldblau: wahrscheinlich enthielt das tar absolute Pfade (mit / am Anfang) und wenn die beim Entpacken nicht entfernt wurden, dann würde es seine Probleme erklären. Je nachdem wieviele Dateien (Programme und Bibliotheken) betroffen sind, könntest du vielleicht mit apt-get --reinstall install die betroffenen Pakete neuinstallieren
<Waldblau> Leto: /home/uname/bin ist doch eig. ein symlink oder?
<Waldblau> Leto: ergo müsste ein reinstall des systems reichen und ich kann meine /home partition unangetastet lassen oder?
<geser> in $HOME/bin kannst du eigene Programme/Skripte ablegen (das Verzeichnis ist im Suchpfad)
<Waldblau> geser: Würde auch erklären, warum der Pi erst nicht laufen wollte. Betroffen müssten ja nur die standardfiles sein. 
<Waldblau> geser: sudo ls (ls geht ja nicht) behauptet $HOME/bin -> /usr/bin
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: ich elaboriere kurz warum ich dumpf eine neuinstallation empfehle: der korrekturweg wäre, aus einem livesystem mittels file alle betroffenen dateien zu identifizieren, dann zum beispiel über apt-file zu paketen zuzuordnen und diese dann alle zu reinstallieren.
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: abgesehen davon gibts aber sicher dateien die da nicht direkt auffällig sind (skripte) oder dateien, die im originalsystem gar nicht existiert haben
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: und je nachdem wie viele bibliotheken zerschossen sind, geht das reinstallieren auch nicht direkt per dpkg aus dem system, sonder nur über rootpfad.
<LetoThe2nd> alles in allem so viele eventualitäten dass das system nachher zumindest mackenbehaftet ist, dass ich jederzeit ne neuinstallation vorziehen würde.
<LetoThe2nd> andere meinungen sind selbstverständlich auch gültig, aber das ist halt die meinige.
<Waldblau> LetoThe2nd: So weit war ich auch. Ich wollte mich bei euch absichern, dass wenn /home/uname/bin -> usr/bin von ls angezeigt wird, dieses bin Verzeichnis auf meiner Systempartition liegt und nicht auf der Partition die als /home gemounted ist
<Waldblau> LetoThe2nd: Dann müsste ich die /home partition nicht plattmachen und hätte jetzt keinen Datenrettungsaufwand
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: ich sags mal so: der symlink riecht komisch.
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: aber im prinzip sollte nichts dagegen sprechen dein /home zu bewahren.
<Waldblau> LetoThe2nd: Läufst du unter ubuntu? Falls ja, was sagt dein ls -l /home/uname/bin ?
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: hoffentlich gar nix, weils hier keinen benutzer namens "uname" gibt
<LetoThe2nd> und mein ~/bin ist ein ganz normales directory wo ich manuell zeug drin deponiere
<Waldblau> LetoThe2nd: Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt Ironie war.
<Waldblau> LetoThe2nd: Meh. Danke. Full reinstall it is.
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: nicht die geringste spur ironie, zumindest nicht in den letzten 5-10 minuten.
<Waldblau> LetoThe2nd: Deiner Antwort nach muss ich dich dennoch nicht darüber aufklären, dass ich uname als Platzhalter für usernamen benutzt habe. Somit ist alles gut. =)
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: dann muss ich dich auch nicht drüber aufklären dass uname für jeden ausser dich eigentlich ne ganz andere bedeutung hat und der übliche platzhalter für den benutzernamen $USER ist :-)
<LetoThe2nd> hinweis: da könnte jetzt ein klein bisschen ironie dabei gewesen sein.
<Waldblau> Meinst du? Ich fand' diese syntaktische Sturköpfigkeit passt ganz gut zum Hero of #ubuntu-de aka "strikes (again)"
<Waldblau> Und was ist dieses Ironie?
<LetoThe2nd> :-D
<LetoThe2nd> Waldblau: wenns ums retten tödlich verunglückter systeme geht ist geser der definitiv grössere held. ich hab nur die meisten pannen auf ARM schon mal hautnah erlebt.
<Waldblau> Ohjeh
<Waldblau> Naja. Wer macht auch so einen Unsinn.
<Waldblau> ARM
<Waldblau> Nie wieder sudo nach 3 Uhr und einem Bier.
<eisenmann> Hallo @all , kann jemand bei diesem Problem helfen? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/268143
<kubine> eisenmann: Title: Question #268143 : Questions : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> eisenmann: 14.04? Hat das nicht aktuell Kernel 3.13.0-55
<Waldblau> Wow
<Waldblau> der reinstall hat grub zerschossen. Mein Rechner bootet jetzt nur noch Windows.
<eisenmann> jokrebel: hm, bei mir ist zur zeit 3.16.0-40-generic installiert. hab immer nur fleißig die updates installiert. gestern kam dann der linux-image-3.16.0-41-generic. Ist nur noch nicht active weil ich noch nicht rebootet habe
<Waldblau> benutze ich halt jetzt den laptop zum arbeiten. Danke nochmal an @LetoThe2nd, @dadrc und @geser für die Hilfe
<Waldblau> Bye. =)
<jokrebel> eisenmann: Der fehlende Reboot könnt da schon auch schuld sein.
<k1l_> eisenmann: installier die passenden header dazu
<eisenmann> jokrebel: na nicht wirklich da ja bei der installation des kernels schon dieser fehler kommt. Es werden die benötigten module des xtables-addons nicht installiert/kompiliert. 
<eisenmann> k1l: die passenden header sind installiert: i A linux-headers-3.16.0-41 und i A linux-headers-3.16.0-40-generic
<k1l_> linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic   das ist das enablement stack meta paket für die header
<k1l_> dann guck mal im dkms log warum der da nicht die module baut
<jokrebel> und die header wurden vor dem letzten Reboot installiert?
<eisenmann> k1l: wo finde ich dem dkms log?
<k1l_> eisenmann: hmm, scheint keins in /var/log zu sein. dann schau mal ins syslog ob da was auftaucht
<eisenmann> jokrebel: ja die header kommen immer mit den kernel updates. habe auch schon ein reinstall des kernel probiert kommt immer der gleiche fehler
<eisenmann> k1l: nein im syslog kommt da nix es gibt nur das make.log welches ich hier https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/268143 gepostet habe. Das sagt ja warum die modules nicht gebaut werden. Nur verstehe ich nicht was das bedeutet bzw, was ich tun kann um das problem zu beheben.
<kubine> eisenmann: Title: Question #268143 : Questions : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> Nach einer Kernelinstallation ist doch ein reboot nötig. Wenn man das ignoriert läuft man IMHO zwangsläufig in Probleme.
<eisenmann> jokrebel: ja das ist richtig aber erst mal müssen die module gebaut werden, sonst nützt mir der reboot nix. unter 3.16.0-40-generic geht es ja auch nicht. der hat en reboot schon hinter sich :-)
<jokrebel> Na egal. Ich würd jedenfalls erst mal alles auf aktuellsten Stand bringen und lieber einmal zu oft ein "apt update/dist-upgrade gefolgt von reboot" fahren. 
<dadrc> htop
<jokrebel> und warum muss man da was selber bauen? Kann man xtables-addons nicht einfach aus den Paketquellen installieren?
<eisenmann> jokrebel: die sind aus den paketquellen, das it ein addon und benötigt zusätzliche kernel modules, die dann leider nicht gebaut werden. wenn ich den kernel installiere fängt er beim kernel update von allein an die module zu bauen und läuft dann in den besagten fehler.
<jokrebel> Und wo ist der Kernel her? Meine 14.04.2 haben alle entweder 3.13.0-55 oder aber 3.19.0-15
<eisenmann> jokrebel: hier mal ein reinstall von dem kernel image: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11730495/
<kubine> eisenmann: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: ich habe auch den 3.16
<eisenmann> jokrebel: die kernel sind auch aus den paketquellen von ubuntu server. die sind ganz normal mit apt-get update und apt-get upgrade gekommen.
<geser> eisenmann: und für deinen aktuellen Kernel (-40) konnten die Module gebaut werden?
<eisenmann> geser: nein auch schon nicht.
<nagetier> hat 14.04.2 nicht 3.16 an Bord?
<Rochvellon> glaube, das stammt noch aus 14.04.1
<nagetier> ich würde die passenden Kernelquellen installieren, make oldconfig && make prepare ausführen, wie es in make.log steht
<eisenmann> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ist installiert , ja
<geser> eisenmann: gut möglich, dass du eine neuere Version der xtables-addons braucht, die sich auch mit neueren Kernels bauen lassen
<eisenmann> nagetier: hab ich auch schon probiert läuft aber auch in ein fehler.
<nagetier> ok
<geser> eisenmann: wenn ich die Git-History richtig lese, brauchst du xtables-addons 2.6 für Kernel 3.16
<eisenmann> geser: ah ok. leider gibts die nicht im im repository von ubuntu
<eisenmann> geser: hattes auch schon mit dem modul-assistant probiert. das geht aber auch in die hose.
<nagetier> die für 3.13 sind korrekt?
<eisenmann> geser: module-assistant --verbose --text-mode auto-install xtables-addons
<eisenmann> geser: hier die fehler die mit dem module-assistant kommen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11730582/
<kubine> eisenmann: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<geser> eisenmann: in der aktuellen Ubuntu-Version ist 2.6 enthalten. Du könntest versuchen zu schauen, ob es geht, wenn du die Pakete manuell aus 15.04 installierst (ohne Gewähr).
<geser> die Abhängigkeiten sollten laut einem schnellen Blick kein Problem sein
<geser> eisenmann: du brauchst die 3 Pakete aus https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xtables-addons/2.6-1/+build/6502667 (bei Built files)
<kubine> geser: Title: amd64 build : 2.6-1 : xtables-addons package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<eisenmann> geser: ok, werde ich heute abend mal probieren. aber dann mache ich da noch ein bug report auf weil das passt ja nicht. 
<eisenmann> geser: kannst du mir den link von github schicken wo das steht welche version von xtables-addons zu welchen kernel passen?
<jokrebel> eisenmann: Sowas hier? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xtables-addons
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: xtables-addons package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<geser> eisenmann: http://sourceforge.net/p/xtables-addons/xtables-addons/ci/5e22c9c592f021eb911a881929a25f5d29146f06/log/
<kubine> geser: Title: Repository: xtables-addons.git (at sourceforge.net)
<geser> eisenmann: dort findest du dann z.B. "build: explicitly support Linux 3.16, 3.17" vor dem Eintrag für "xtables-addons 2.6"
<eisenmann> ok danke für eure unterstützung @geser, @jokrebel , @k1l
<eisenmann> geser: konnte nicht warten :-) geht leider nicht: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11730748/
<kubine> eisenmann: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<eisenmann> geser: muss ich wohl warten bis ein update kommt für ubuntu 14.04.2 auf xtables-addons-2.6.1
<geser> eisenmann: dkms sollte es im Repository von 14.04 geben: mache mal ein "sudo apt-get install -f" und schaue, ob er die fehlende Abhängigkeit installiert
<jokrebel> In einem Grub-Bootmenü tauchen Kernel zur auswahl des ubuntus auf, welche laut Synaptic gar nicht installiert sind (also vermutlich aus einer anderen der mehreren Installation auf des Rechners Festplatten). Wie bekomm ich die aus der Ubuntu-Bootauswahl heraus?
<geser> jokrebel: in /boot/ schauen und die entsprechenden Dateien löschen (und auch in /lib/modules wenn man keine Reste übrig behalten möchte)
<eisenmann> geser: yes, dkms war nicht installiert. er hat grade alle module gebaut :-) :-) :-) Ich danke dir
<jokrebel> geser: Wie kommen die nach /boot und weshalb kann ich die nicht über synaptic finden?
<geser> jokrebel: liegen die gesuchten Kernel dort? synaptic kennt nur das, was über Pakete installiert wurde.
<geser> warum du da Kernel hast, die nicht über Pakete installiert wurden, muss ich passen.
<jokrebel> geser: ..und hau ich da abi- confi- system.map- initrd.img- vmlinuz- alle raus?
<nagetier> jokrebel, sieht so aus, als hätte sich da eine weitere Linux Installation /boot von deinem Ubuntu geschnappt.. liegt das auf einer eigenen Partition?
<jokrebel> geser: in /lib/modules ist nur der "echte" xx-generic vorhanden. Unter Boot finde ich 2 "fremde(?)"
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ja. Jedes Linux hat seine eigene Installation auf separaten Partitionen oder teils sogar Platten. Aber! In allen anderen Linuxen finde ich diese Kernel auch nicht zum möglichen entfernen gelistet.
<nagetier> Hm..
<geser> vmlinuz- ist der Kernel selbst, initrd.img- ist das initramfs-Image, config- die Kernel-Konfiguration (falls man was nachschauen will)
<jokrebel> nagetier: boot hat allerdings bei allen Linuxen (incl. den beiden ubuntu 14.04 und 15.10) nirgends eine separate Partition. Falls Du das meintest.
<nagetier> jokrebel, da sind dann keine Kernel vom Paketmanager gelistet?
<jokrebel> nein
<nagetier> strange
<jokrebel> naja - ich lösch die jetzt einfach mal aus boot raus und mach ein update-grub. Das sollte dann ja passen, oder?
<nagetier> jokrebel, ja, das meinte ich.. so fällt es mir auch schwer nachzuvollziehen, wie diese dann in ein /boot schreiben können, welches nicht mounted wurde
<jokrebel> Da kam ich grad drauf, weil mein 14.04 (wie weiter oben erwähnt) per uname -a einen Kernel 3.19.. fand ;-)
<nagetier> sehr, sehr komisch :)
<jokrebel> ...welcher sogar einwandfrei lief! ;-)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<LFlo> moin. Hatte irgendwer eigentlich auch das lustige Problem, dass gnunet mit seinen logfiles die Festplatte flutet? :D
<LFlo> mein Rechner hat irgendwann merkwürdige sachen gemacht und ständig gesagt meine festplatte wäre voll, bis ich mal festgestellt habe dass gnunet daran schuld ist. Das war bestimmt vor ein paar Wochen. Letztens konnte sich ein Kumpel von mir nicht mehr bei Ubuntu einloggen und da gab ich ihm den Tipp gnunet zu killen und zu deinstallieren, sowie die logfiles zu löschen. Problem gelöst, aber er hatte gnunet angeblich nie manue
<LFlo> installiert.
<LFlo> weiß irgendwer woran das liegt? Ich meine ich bin nicht auf gnunet angewiesen, aber es scheint ja doch irgendwie n bug zu sein
<samorost> hallo leute! bei ubuntu sind ab werk keine ports offen. wenn ich jetzt einen service installiere/aktiviere, z.b. ssh, dann meldet dieser selbst einen port zum horchen an. iptables bleibt davon unberührt und ist standardmäßig auf ACCEPT für alles?
<geser> samorost: genau
<fif0> Ich habe cups als client mit client.conf erfolgreich eingerichtet. Kann mit dem DocumentViewer erfolgreich drucken aber nicht mit lpr. Moechte ich ueber die Konsole drucken, soll ich immer mein Passwort auf dem Druckerserver eingeben und das wird nie akzeptiert.
<Anf_> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, ob einer von Euch eine Synology hat, und mit bei den Backup helfen könnte?
<k1l> weder synology noch kali is hier drin supportet. das weißt du doch
<Anf_> Ja, das mit Kali hab ich selber gelöst, ich hab es nur hier probiert, weil ich dachte, das Kali und Ubuntu ja das selbe ist, hab ich gedacht, und bei der Synology komm ich wirklich nicht weiter, und der Synology channel ist leider nur auf Englisch
<Rochvellon> Kali mag zwar auf Ubuntu aufbauen, jedoch kann da einiges geändert worden sein, was nicht Ubuntu-spezifisch ist, und wo der Großteil, wenn nicht sogar alle, der hier Anwesenden nichts weiß. Und dann einen Fehler zu suchen ist dabei frustriend. Solche Themen, wie auch Synologie, sind dann besser im OT aufgehoben.
<c0ne> guten abend, leute was denkt ihr. was läuft besser auf einem netbook. Xubuntu oder LXLE ?
<Rochvellon> wieviel ram hast du?
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-18
<c0ne> gute frage ^^
<c0ne> moment
<c0ne> wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<Rochvellon> bspw. im bios
<Rochvellon> oder im terminal mit sudo lshw
<c0ne> 1 GB 31 MB 397 KB 376 B
<Rochvellon> jo, haste eig. freie auswahl. kannst ja beide desktops parallel installieren und schauen, was für dich besser läuft.
<c0ne> andere frage
<c0ne> habe momentan linux mint mit xfce installiert, merk ich einen untrschied wenn ich xubuntu installiere? oder soll ich das einfach mal probieren?
<Rochvellon> sry, mit mint kenne ich mich nicht aus. kann jedoch durch eigene tests mit xfce unter manjaro und unter ubuntu, dass, zumindest von der laufzeit auf meinem x200, kein (wesentlicher) unterschied besteht
<pog> moin, wenn ich im Firefox z.B. im Webmail bin, muss ich sekunden lang warten, bis sich der Cursor bewegt oder ich was machen kann. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem, dass Firefox seine eigenen Tastaturinpute irgendwie absorbiert und verzögert?? Ich hab das Problem vor allem unter Firefox. Anonsten sind die TP-Verzögerungen wie mir scheint "normal".
<pog> auch ist die Maschine im ganz normalen BEreich, was Load anbetrifft.
<pog> was zu sagen ist, dass ich eine absolut (mir unerklärlich) lausige Firefox Performance habe, mit ca. 25 Tabs auf einem "modernen" Rechner.
<pog> woboi der Load für FF, wie ich jetzt grad sehe 100% ist (wohl ein Bug in Firfox).
<musca> vermutlich liegt's an einem Plugin
<noxs> guten morgen
<noxs> ist es möglich -  promiscous mode vermutlich vorausgesetzt - dass ich die hotel wlan verbindung von meinem laptop als weiteres wlan für andere geräte zur verfügung zu stellen und wenn ja wie? 
<noxs> wlan --> bluetooth und wlan --> lan habe ich gesehen, bringt mir aber nix
<keksblub> afaik braucht man dafür in der tat zwei verschiedene netzwerkkarten
<noxs> schade - als ich das letzte mal hier im hotel war, hatte ich einen anderen laptop mit windows dabei, mit einem kleinen tool hat das da tadellos funktioniert
<noxs> und nen eth anschluss gibt's hier leider nicht! ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> keksblub: probleme mit deiner verbindung?
<isana30> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit lftp auf einen ipv6 ftp server connecten kann? mein partner hat eine ipv6 box von unitymedia und auf einer nas einen ftpd rennen, über die ipv4 kann ich darauf nicht connecten ..
<da_didi> lftp mal mit debug 9 gestartet und geschaut was passiert?
<isana30> nein und das sagt mir auch gerade gar nichts
<da_didi> mir auch nicht, aber die ausgabe hier sieht so aus als ob sie einem weiterhelfen könnte: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lftp/+bug/736479
<kubine> da_didi: Title: Bug #736479 “lftp uses ipv6 addresses even when ipv6 is not avai...” : Bugs : lftp package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<isana30> diese probleme das ich bei meinem bekannten nicht mehr auf den ftp server komme besteht seit die bei ihm eine umstellung auf native ipv6 gemacht haben und ich habe davon leider überhaupt keinen plan ..
<isana30> mit ipv4 ging das alles wunderbar
<da_didi> vielleicht musst du die ipv6-adresse nur richtig angeben, irgendwas [ipv6]:port
<da_didi> das die klammern fehlen
<da_didi> dafür braucht man aber eine fehlermeldung um das irgendwie einzugrenzen
<isana30> ich habe schon verschiedene varianten des connectens probiert
<isana30> ich kann auch seine ipv6 adresse nicht anpingen bzw. kommt da nichts zurück
<isana30> ich weiss ja gar nicht ob der ftp server den er auf seiner synology nas rennen hat ipv6 fähig ist
<jokrebel> client und server sollten natürlich schon v6-fähig sein.
<isana30> das mit dem debug 9 war ein guter hinweis
<isana30> also mein client (lftp) ist auf jeden fall ipv6 fähig
<isana30> debug 9 findet sowohl eine ipv6 als auch eine ipv4 adresse
<jokrebel> na dann muss das nur noch der Server, beide Provider und beide Router auch können ;-)
<mgolisch> hm per default blockt der alles dieses kabel modem
<mgolisch> glaub auch nicht das es ne richtige ipv6 firewall hat
<mgolisch> mag mitlerweile besser sein mit neueren dingern aber bei mir kann man da eigentlich garnichts einstellen
<isana30> immer dieser neue mist .. *grummel*
<mgolisch> wenn du diese telefon plus option hast bekommst du ne fritzbox die hat ne einigermassen gute firewall wo man dann per host eigene ipv6 firewall regeln einstellen kann
<isana30> also ich habe meinen lftp auf einer ubuntu box rennen die eine native ipv6 adresse hat .. sein router ist eine fb 6490 cable
<mgolisch> isana30: kannst dich ja mal in entsprechenden foren informieren, dieses inoffizielle unitymedia forum ist eigentlich ganz gut
<mgolisch> gibt bestimmt mehr leute die sowas in der art versuchen
<isana30> dahinter hängt seine synology nas
<isana30> auf der rennt der ftpd
<isana30> denke mal das ist eine gute idee mgolisch
<isana30> das problem werden ja mehrere leute haben
<mgolisch> wie gesagt glaub mit der fritzbox geht das , die hat ne ipv6 firewall
<mgolisch> weil ohne ist ziemlich doof wenn er einfach alles an deine netzwerk computer weiterleitet aus dem internet
<da_didi> och
<isana30> :)
<da_didi> wobei ich sagen muss ich habe mir die firewallregeln an der fritzbox noch nie angeschaut
<da_didi> "Es sind keine IPv6-Freigaben eingerichtet."
<da_didi> naja
<isana30> es funktioniert nun
<isana30> die gegenseite traf geeignete maßnahmen :)
<Ladz> Hallo zusammen, ich brauche bitte Hilfe, falls jemand Zeit hat. Meine Tastatur ist verstellt, z und y sind vertauscht, das at geht nicht mehr und noch mehrere Sonderzeichen dazu. Ich habe uber das Terminal geschaut, es ist die Deutsche eingestellt. Langsam verzweifle ich... LG 
<jokrebel> versuch mal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<Ladz> Das hatte ich schon... Ich versuche es nochmal. 
<Ladz> Das erste Fenster fragt mich, welche Tastatur ich habe, eine generische Pc Tastatur mit 105 Tasten hatte ich ausgewaehlt. Es ist eine alte lenovo Tastatur. 
<ppq> setxkbmap de
<Ladz> Vielleicht habe ich die falsche Tastatur ausgewaehlt /Fragezeichen/
<_moep_> Ladz: was steht denn in /etc/default/keyboard?
<Ladz> Schoenen Abend noch zusammen
<stevieh> das steht in /etc/default/keyboard?
<_moep_> scheinbar
<k1l> dann ist ja klar warum es nicht geht ;p
<ubonn> Hallo zusammen
<ubonn> Wie entferne ich in einer Text-Datei (CSV) alle Semikolons am Ende der Zeilen? Alle anderen Semikolons müssen erhalten bleiben. (ca. 2000 Zeilen, also möglichst nicht per Hand...)
<sdx23> sed -i 's/;$//' test.csv
<k1l> das schreit ja nach bash grep/sed/awk magic. aber da bin ich überfragt :)
<ubonn> sdx23: danke!
<sdx23> ubonn: :)
<gramson> hallo zusammen ich schaue mir gerade "https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Secure-Erase" an un frage mich ob die methode mit hdparm unter verwendung  einer live-distr ala lubuntu klappen würde, und wie genau man "secure erase enhanced" statt "secure erase" damit benutzt, da bei ersterem wohl auch die "toten" cellen gewiped werden
<gramson> niemand? :P
<David1977> Muss ich rebooten nachdem ich die Datei /etc/environment editiert habe um $PATH zu ändern?
<keksblub> only one way to find out
<David1977> ja, sicher...;) aber vielleicht hätte es auch einen Befehl dafür gegeben um die Datei neu einzulesen ohne reboot
<keksblub> soweit ich weiß reicht aus und wieder einloggen um sie neu einzulesen
<keksblub> hat ja nur auswirkungen auf deine aktuelle session
<keksblub> bzw deren prozesse
<David1977> Ja, wollte das aber gerade vermeiden...aber gut. Dann werde ich es wohl so machen müssen. Danke ;)
<Flecki1> hallo in die runde 
<Flecki1> bräuchte mal Hilfe 
<Flecki1> gibt es eine Firmware für skystar 2 Rev2 
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> Aber was ist das eigentliche _Ubuntu_problem dabei?
<Flecki1> leider nichts gefunden 
<bekks> Unterstreich mal das Ubuntu in deiner Frage bitte.
<Flecki1> die karte wird mit lspci erkannt aber nicht geladen zmindest kann ich mit Kaffeine nicht nutzen 
<bekks> Flecki1: Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von lspci und lsb_release -a, sowie cat/etc/issue in einem Pastebin, und gib uns die URL bitte.
<Flecki1> darf ich fragen war um ich Ubuntu unterstreichen soll 
<Flecki1> ok mach ich 
<Flecki1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737180/
<kubine> Flecki1: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Flecki1> ich muß noch sagen ich bin neuling mit Ubuntu bzw. linux 
<Flecki1> der befehl lsb_release-a und cat/etc/issue bekomme ich keine ausgabe 
<bekks> Der Befehl lautet "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> und "cat /etc/issue".
<bekks> So wie ich sie oben geschrieben habe.
<Flecki1> ich hab aber ubuntu 14.04.02 installiert 
<Flecki1> 64bit 
<Flecki1> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<bekks> Ich möchte die Ausgaben in einem Pastebin sehen bitte.
<Flecki1> ok 
<Robert_Zenz> Flecki1, spontan haette ich gesagt Media System selbst kompilieren: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI http://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64
<kubine> Robert_Zenz: Title: TechniSat SkyStar 2 TV PCI / Sky2PC PCI - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<Flecki1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737196/
<kubine> Flecki1: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Flecki1: Und dann noch "dmesg" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<Flecki1> die liste ist so lang das ich nicht alles angezeigt bekomme 
<Flecki1> geht doch ihrgend wie mit print oder so ?
<bekks> dmesg | pastebinit
<Flecki1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737219/
<kubine> Flecki1: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Flecki1> kubine verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz 
<bekks> Kubine ist ein Bot.
<bekks> Flecki1: Es ist kein Treiber für deine Karte geladen.
<Flecki1> so was dachte ich mir schon 
<bekks> Du dachtest eher an fehlende Firmware ;)
<k1l> Flecki1: kannst du mal ein "lspci -v" in einen pastebin packen? das gibt ein bisschen mehr infos aus
<Flecki1> ich hatte es mal mit sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree  aber das war wohl nichts 
<bekks> Du hattest mal was damit?
<k0tze> Nabend, wolltet gern schnell nen PHP Server local einrichten. Habe früher xampp benutzt? Ist das noch zeitgemäß? Sollte aufjeden Fall ein GUI haben..
<bekks> xampp war noch nie zeitgemäß.
<k1l> k0tze: nimm lieber die ubuntu pakete. xampp ist nen großer haufen probleme
<k1l> !lamp > k0tze 
<Flecki1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737245/
<kubine> k0tze: Informationen zu LAMP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LAMP
<kubine> Flecki1: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k0tze> schau ich mir an, besten Dank!
<bekks> Flecki1: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI
<kubine> bekks: Title: TechniSat SkyStar 2 TV PCI / Sky2PC PCI - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<bekks> Aber obacht, die Seite ist ziemlich alt, und du hast einen Flexicorp Cipsatz.
<Flecki1> ok dann werde ich mal da durch arbeiten 
<k1l> Flecki1: guck mal ob dir die antwort hier hilft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64
<kubine> k1l: Title: how can install SkyStar 2 PCI DVB on ubuntu 14.04 x86_64? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Flecki1> danke schon mal 
<k1l> siehe auch den hinweis in der antwort zu der antwort
<Flecki1> k1l ok da gibt es ein Treiber denkst du das der mein Problem löst ?
<k1l> ich denke, dass die antwort dort die karte ans laufen bringen könnte
<Flecki1> ka:
<Flecki1> kA ? bei windows wäre es eine exe und dann ja bei linux weis ich es nicht 
<bekks> Dann lies den verlinkten Artikel.
<k1l> Flecki1: du kannst auch mit dem hersteller der karte reden ob sie dir nicht einfach ein paket für deine ubuntu version mit dem trieber bauen. aber wenn du glück hast bekommst du eine freundliche absage. wenn du kein glück hast wirst du einfach ignoriert.
<Flecki1> im treiber ist eine cx24113_blob.o.x86-64 und skystar2rev2.8-v4ldvb.patch 
<k1l> also bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als hardware zu kaufen die den service bietet, oder halt selber hand anlegen
<bekks> Flecki1: Was meinst du mit "im Treiber ist"?
<k1l> Flecki1: was ist das problem damit, die anleitung nachzugehen?
<Flecki1> Treiber = SkyStar 2 Driver for LINUX  / 1721.tar.bz2
<bekks> Flecki1: Was du da erzählst ergibt keinerlei Sinn.
<bekks> Folge einfach der Anleitung.
<Flecki1> ja werde ich machen 
<Flecki1> es war nur der hinweis von k1l (22:20:06)
<bekks> Was war nur der Hinweis...?
<bekks> Kontext tut nicht weh.
<Flecki1> "siehe auch den hinweis in der antwort zu der antwort"
<bekks> Dann lies Dir den "Hinweis" doch durch?
<Flecki1> und die Antwort führte mich zu der seite mit Linux treiber SkyStar 2 Driver for LINUX  / 1721.tar.bz2
<Flecki1> http://skystar-2.com/drivers-1721.tar.bz2.html
<kubine> Flecki1: Title: SkyStar 2 Driver for LINUX - Linux drivers for SkyStar 2 (at skystar-2.com)
<k1l> Flecki1: der link in der anleitung beim "wget" kommando ist veraltet, darauf weißt die antwort in der antwort hin. einfach unter dem neuen link runterladen und dann weiter machen mit der anleitung
<Flecki1> ah ok 
<bekks> Nicht dass das da auch steht...
<pau_> Kann mir jmd. erklären, wie ich bei XChat meinen Username ändern kann? In den Einstellungen finde ich diese EInstellung nirgendwo. Ich meine das vor dem @
<k1l> /nick newnick
<k1l> oder meinst du den ident?
<k1l> das machst du in der serverliste unter benutzer
<Lothenon> pau, schau mal in den server- bzw. netzwerkeinstellungen
<k1l> *netzwerkliste heisst das korrekt
<pau_> Ident
<pau_> Aber in der Netzwerkliste steht es nicht. Also das sieht bei mir z.B. anders aus, als der Screenshot im Ubuntu-Wiki
<pau_> Deswegen war ich auch ein bisschen verdutzt
<k1l> nutzt du etwa "xchat-gnome"?
<pau_> Ja. Liegt es daran?
<k1l> ja
<pau_> Welches wäre denn das richtige Paket?
<Lothenon> nimm lieber hexchat, xchat wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und xchat-gnome ist iwie sehr komisch
<k1l> schmeiss die runter und installier am besten direkt "hexchat" was das neue xchat ist. xchat wird nicht mehr aktualisiert
<k1l> xchat-gnome ist kastriert, damit es die gnome richtlinien zu menüs und so einhält.
<pau_> Aah, okay. Danke für die Info! :-)
<pau_> Dann installiere ich mir mal Hexchat
<leslay> Hallo, ich zweifeln gerade ob mein System überhaupt Linux tauglich ist. Es ist so, dass es ab und zu möglich ist mit einem zufälligen Kernel zu booten, allerdings immer nur begrenzte Zeit(2-3 Tage max.) Die Fehlermeldungen sind unterschiedlicher Natur "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed", " watchdog detected hard lockup on cpu #2" oder auch "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup-cpu#2 stuck for 23s!" ich denke da hilft nur ei
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-19
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> leslay: Dein IRC-Client ist wohl nicht schlau genug, automatisch eine neue Zeile zu beginnen. Deshalb endete Dein Text mitten im Satz bei "..ich denke da hilft nur ei"
<leslay> jokrebel: ist der Webchat von Freenode. Der Satz endet "ich denke da hilft nur ein schlechteres OS!?". will wirklich ungern die Linux Welt verlassen, aber wenn es einfach nicht läuft :( Versuch die Frage später nochmal zu stellen, hab ich vlt mehr chancen auf ne antwort als nachhts um 2..
<jokrebel> leslay: Ab un zu mit zufälligem Kernel booten? Klingt merkwürdig. Und dann unterschiedlichste Fehlermeldungen. Sicher, dass da kein Hardware(teil)schaden vorliegt? zB. RAM defekt (langen Memtest laufen lassen) oder Festplatte (SMART-Werte anschauen)...
<sdx23> leslay: das ist gewöhnlich ein Symptom von irgend IRQ Problemen. Ohne Kontext lässt sich aber nicht mehr dazu sagen,
<leslay> jokrebel: also ner Laptop ist 2 Wochen alt, Hardware defekt ist wohl unwahrscheinlich.. Denke mal das größte Problem ist "CPU Stuck for 23s" das wurde auch schon als Bug gemeldet und "confirmed", aber Lösungen scheint es nicht zu geben..
<jokrebel> leslay: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn installiert? Oder nur als Live-medium?
<leslay> jokrebel: und mit ab und zu ein zufälligen kernel meinte ich, dass eigtl alle mal zwischenzeitlich liefen (3.19.0-15 , -18, -21) aber die alle nach der Reihe irgendwann den Geist aufgeben
<leslay> jokrebel: grade läuft ne live cd weil kein Kernel mehr funktioniert, 15.04 ist installiert..
<sdx23> leslay: welche Hardware, komplette dmesg Ausgabe nach "Crash". Ohne ist das stochern im Dunkeln.
<leslay> sdx23: komm ich mit dmesg denn an die "Crash-bootlog" ran, nachdem ich anschließend eine Live CD gestartet habe? Bin gerne bereit alle Logs zu posten, falls dann noch hoffnung besteht Linux zu behalten..
<sdx23> leslay: ne, du kannst aber die /var/log/messages (vom eigentlichen System) in ein Pastebin legen.
<leslay> okay dann mach ich das ganze mal eben, dauert natürlich ein wenig, bis gleich
<lesley> sdx23: habe einen kaputten kernel gebootet, hatte dann nen Black Screen -> Hard Reset.. Die Live CD ist jetzt gebootet allerdings ist keine /var/log/messages zu finden!? 
<sdx23> lesley: ich nahm an, du würdest im schon laufenden Live-System die Platte mounten und die dortige messages nopasten.
<lesley> sdx23: ja die ist gemountet, nur die Datei ist nicht da..
<sdx23> oh, und da Ubuntu ist das wohl /var/log/syslog und nicht mehr messages.
<sdx23> lesley: sorry, nicht meine Default-Distribution.
<lesley> sdx23: kann passieren ;)  die /var/log/syslog habe ich, allerdings ist da ein Boot von gestern mitgeschnitten, nicht der von eben..
<sdx23> lesley: ist da ein lockup mit drin?
<lesley> sdx23: die Fehlermeldung mit dem lockup meinst du? ne leider nicht. ich versuch es einfach nochmal bis ich an eine aktuelle log komme!?
<sdx23> lesley: ist der lockup gleichzeitig ein Kernel-Panic? Dann wird das vermutlich nicht erfolgreich sein, denn in dem Fall kann er das syslog nicht mehr schreiben.
<lesley> sdx23: ne steht nichts von kernel-panic "NMI Watchdog BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 Stuck for 22s! [(end-fsck):458]
<lesley> sdx23: habe es letztens fotografiert.. http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=a62945-1434704812.jpg
<kubine> lesley: Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<lesley> sdx23: ich versuch nochmal mit nem anderen kernel ne aktuelle log zu bekommen
<leslay> sdx23: leider wieder nur die alte log.. neuer screeni: http://postimg.org/image/v29qdmlcp/
<kubine> leslay: Title: View image: 20150619 110612 (at postimg.org)
<sdx23> leslay: USB3 im Bios ausmachen. Und oder die Soundkarte, falls möglich. Bios-Upgrade könnte auch indiziert sein.
<sdx23> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80351 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261480 und nouveau als Grafiktreiber
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Bug 80351 Suspend Failure on Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E540 (Model 20C6CTO1WW) (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<koegs> von welcher hardware reden wir denn hier?
<koegs> wie in dem Bugreport ein E540 oder was anderes?
<sdx23> koegs: E540 oder E440 dem Bios nach zu urteilen.
<leslay> koegs: sdx23: ja e540
<leslay> dann deaktivier ich erstmal sound+usb(soweit das möglich ist) und versuchs nochmal
<leslay> sdx23: also habe jetzt einiges deaktiviert (LAN, Fingerprint, BT, Cam, USB3,..) Sound konnte ich leider nicht deaktivieren.. aber gebracht hat es scheinbar nichts. dafür hab ich nen neuen screeni "fixing recursive fault" http://postimg.org/image/qltz19ks7/
<kubine> leslay: Title: View image: 20150619 113906 (at postimg.org)
<leslay> nach der letzten zeile "found device" bleibt er einige zeit stehen, danach kommt dass dann mit Lockup..
<sdx23> leslay: die Call-Trace deutet für mich immernoch auf die Soundkarte hin.
<leslay> sdx23: und was ist in so einem fall zu tun? die Treiber im Kernel auswechseln wird wohl schwierig?
<sdx23> leslay: du kannst beim Booten angeben, dass er die nicht laden soll.
<leslay> sdx23: okay ich versuche dann mal herauszufinden wie das funktioniert
<geser> siehe /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<leslay> geser: jetzt hier in der live cd wurde das modul "nd_hda_controller" geladen. Wenn ich das blackliste reicht das dann? sind nämlich noch ne menge anderer module geladen http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?567958
<kubine> leslay: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<leslay> hab jetzt mal snd_intel_hd und snd_hda_controller deaktiviert, versuchs dann nochmal jetzt..
<mherweg> ich würde gerne das hier remote via ssh machen: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 7200
<mherweg> any ideas ?
<mherweg> in welcher datei werden gsettings oder dsettings gespeichert ?
<mherweg> (dconf)
<dadrc> .config/dconf, ist aber so binärkrams
<dadrc> aber was spricht dagegen, einfach den befehl da oben in der ssh-session einzugeben?
<dev089> Hi! Habe ein frisches Desktop-Vivid installiert, und per default würde ein "apt-get install php5" die Version 5.6 installieren.Brauche aber 5.5. Habe nun zunächst ppa:ondrej/php5 als apt source hinzugefügt, und mittels "apt-get -s install php5=5.5.26+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~vivid+1" geprüft was passiert. Er würde dann diese Version installieren, allerdings sind alle weiteren, abhängigen Pakete in Version 5.6. Kann ich irgendwie f
<mherweg> hab ich probiert - klappt nicht.(process:8870): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/run/user/0/dconf': Keine Berechtigung.  dconf will not work properly.
<dadrc> mherweg: user 0? bist du als root unterwegs?
<mherweg> das gehört root:  /run/user/0/dconf   als user uid=1000 geht das auch nicht
<mherweg> dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/run/user/0/dconf': Keine Berechtigung.  dconf will not work properly.
<mherweg> over@aa-pc1:~$ id
<mherweg> uid=1000(over) gid=1000(over9) Gruppen=1000(over9),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<mherweg> mit ssh als user scheint es zu klappen, aber ssh als root und dann su user klappt nicht
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/326773 könnte eventuell interessant sein
<kubine> dadrc: Title: gsettings not working over ssh - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mherweg> dconf read /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<mherweg> 7200
<mherweg> das sieht schon gut aus. leider habe ich für den user keine ssh keys verteilt :-(  vielleicht schreib ich es in ein user start script
<mherweg> danke für den link
<mherweg> das sieht gut aus:  sudo -u other dbus-launch gsettings set    .. das probier ich auf dem nächsten rechner
<klingeldraht> Hat jemand von euch den Link zum Ubuntuusers-Wiki zur Hand, wo erklärt wird, wie ich Ubuntu dazu bringe, das hfs+ Dateisystem (Macintosh HD) immer RW beim Start einzuhängen? Ich finde das nicht mehr :/
<k1l_> hfs+ und RW ist aber schon fies fragil
<k1l_> klingeldraht: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus  musst aber vorher das journaling unter osX ausmachen.
<kubine> k1l_: Title: hfsplus - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<klingeldraht> k1l_, herzlichen Dank, das ist das, was ich gesucht habe!
<klingeldraht> Ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf, dass das auf der deutschen Ubuntuusers-Seite war.. 
<leslay> Hallo nochmal, bekomme nach wie vor keinen Kernel gebootet ("CPU Lockup" "CPU Stuck" das hier ist die neuste Meldung: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-27411695/20150619_142741.jpg.html)  Habe verschiedene Sachen versucht(Memtest Errors: 0, fsck: sauber, die Soundmodule snd_intel_hda & snd_hda_controller geblacklisted & usb 3 deaktiviert nach hilfeversuch von sdx23) aber bisher hat nichts geholfen. Hat vlt noch jemand ne idee, würde 
<kubine> leslay: Title: Pic-Upload.de - 20150619_142741.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<k1l_> unter systemsettings -> software und aktualisierungen -> letzter tab, mal gucken was du für prop. software installieren kannst
<leslay> k1l_: no additional drivers available
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das?
<leslay> 15.04
<k1l_> was für ein gerät ist das denn? 
<leslay> lenovo thinkpad edge e540 
<leslay> k1l_: es lief auch schon alles in Ordnung aber immer nur ein paar Tage dann schrottet der Kernel kann dann nen anderen nehmen der geht dann aber auch kaputt.. live cd klappt ja auch ohne probleme
<k1l_> also für 12.04 ist es sogar zertifiziert: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14166/
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Ubuntu on Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<leslay> k1l_: das habe ich auch vor dem kauf gelesen...... :(
<k1l_> sehr komisch
<k1l_> also wenn es erst läuft und dann ohne veränderungen durch updates etc nicht mehr würde ich das auf hardware schieben.
<leslay> k1l_: bedeutet: kein ubuntu mehr für mich!?
<k1l_> nee. nachgucken was da kaputt ist.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Vermutete ich heut Vormittag schon, aber als Antwort bekam ich 10:17:41       leslay | jokrebel: also ner Laptop ist 2 Wochen alt, Hardware defekt ist wohl unwahrscheinlich.
<jokrebel> wenn jetzt der für 12.04 zertifiziert ist wird er ja wohl kaum 2 Wochen gesamtalter haben, oder?
<k1l_> da kann man nur sagen: leslay google mal die "badewannenkurve" und sei dir gesagt, dass die hersteller so gut wie gar nicht mehr die funktion testen
<leslay> hmm wundert mich nur dass die live cd ohne probleme bootet
<leslay> jokrebel: nichts für ungut, habe halt noch nie was von badewannenkurve gehört, kann ja nicht alles wissen
<leslay> bin ja auch nicht der einzige mit dem fehler https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1455974
<kubine> leslay: Title: Bug #1455974 “Lenovo E545 freezes with 'CPU stuck' under Kernel ...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> leslay: Wenn Du mir was von "ist 2 Wochen alt" erzählst (und ich nicht explizit versuche rauszufinden wa das Gerät etwa gebaut wurde) geht man natürlich davon aus, dass es seit einem _Neukauf_ 2 Wochen hinter sich hat :-/
<koegs> E545 != E540, 14.04 != 15.04
<k1l_> leslay: hast du denn mal 14.04 probiert?
<leslay> jokrebel: hmm es hat doch "seit einem _Neukauf_ 2 Wochen hinter sich", aber will mich nicht streiten, entschuldige bitte falls ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe 
<k1l_> und es scheint so als wenn da der broadcom chip die systemprobleme macht.
<k1l_> leslay: hast du die kommentare zum bug mal gelesen?
<leslay> k1l_: nicht jedes wort, ist auch für mich als novize teilweise schwer zu verstehen
<k1l_> versuch mal ein 14.04 
<jokrebel> leslay: Ich denke, wenn ein Gerät für ein Betriebssystem aus 2012 zertifiziert ist, dass es dann auch um diese Zeit herum verkauft wurde. War das tatsächlich 2015 als Orginal verpackte Ware in Deine Hände gelangt? Ich vermute eher, dass das ein Gebrauchtgerät ist.
<k1l_> jokrebel: ist ja jetzt alles wurscht. geht eher darum das er da ein laufendes ubuntu bekommt oder eben genau bestimmt wird was das problem ist. ich würde einfach mal mit einem 14.04 gucken obs da besser geht. wenn das mit dem 3.16er kernel auch muckt, dann kann man nochmal gucken welche hardware da genau muckt
<leslay> jokrebel: also ich habs von cyberport. neu bestellt vor 2 wochen der karton war noch mit dem sicherheitsaufkleber versehen der zerstört wird sobald man ihn öffnet, war auch kein staubkorn drauf. wird schon neu sein!?
<leslay> jokrebel: wie gesagt ich entschuldige mich falls ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, möchte hier niemandem auf die füße treten
<leslay> k1l_: ich versuch dann erstmal den 3.16 kernel einzuschleusen und wenns dann nicht geht versuche ich 14.04 danke erstmal!
<jokrebel> leslay: Wie schon k1l_ sagte; versuchs als erstes mal mit nem 14.04 LTS. Wenn das tatsächlich ein Ladenhüter ist, aber nur für 12.04 zertifiziert ist könnt das schon sein, dass neuer Ubuntus Probleme machen.
<leslay> jokrebel: okay, dann halt so rum, auch dir danke!
<jokrebel> aber es gilt auch zu bedenken, dass Hardware auch bei nichtbeutzung alter.
<leslay> jokrebel: jaa, hab mir das mit der badewannenkurve durchgelsen ;)
<stevieh> E545 ist ne amd gurke, oder?
<k1l_> 540 müsste die intel dingens sein, da wundert mich aber warum er keinen intel microcode als zusätliche treiber anbietet
<stevieh> nein, das ist amd
<k1l_> er hat e540 gesagt, nicht e545
<stevieh> oh, sorry.
<stevieh> der sollte echt mit allem gehen.
<obr7> hi. gibt es ein locate script was über mehrere server funzt?
<stevieh> hehe, glaub ich eher ein seltener anspruch. Musste wohl selbst machen. Sollte aber gar nicht so schwer sein.
<obr7> ich guck mal in den sourcecode.
<stevieh> ist locate ein script? nö, oder?
<obr7> oh binary ^^
<obr7> gibts das irgendwo im git oder soll ich lieber was drum rum schreiben?
<stevieh> ich würde auf jeden Fall was aussenrum schreiben und vorher mal nach "distributed locate updatedb" oder so suchen
<obr7> habe schon ein python-script, aber der update-vorgang dauert ewig, weil er den cache komplett neu aufbaut.
<obr7> apt-get build-dep mlocate; apt-get source mlocate -- aber der src-code ist nicht so easy ;-/
<stevieh> sind alle maschinen an, wo du locate machen willst?
<obr7> jo
<stevieh> wieso lässt du nicht alle maschinen die updatedb auf ein nfs schreiben und lässt locate drauf los?
<sash_> stevieh: Schreibt die Maschine ihren Namen dazu? Ist das vorgesehen?
<stevieh> locate kann man wohl mehrere dbs absuchen.
<sash_> Okay.
<obr7> oki
<stevieh> musst mal schauen, wenn nicht machst du ne pipi script um den locate rum.
<sash_> Dann kann man das ja mit entsprechenden Ordnernamen läsen, nehme ich an.
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall würde ich das mal versuchen
<sash_> *ö
<obr7> danke gn8 ;)
<klingeldraht> nach einem sudo chown www-data:www-data für ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis wird mir gesagt: »Ändern des Eigentümers von [Verzeichnis]: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt.«
<klingeldraht> Wie kann das sein? Als root? Und ich habe geschaut, die übergeordneten Ordner gehören auch dem root und Benutzer (also root) hat +rwx. Woran kann das liegen?
<sillyslux> ist die partition vielleicht ro?
<jokrebel> klingeldraht: So aus dem Bauch raus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/378351/permissions-and-ownership-of-var-www
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: chown - Permissions and ownership of /var/www - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<klingeldraht> sillyslux, fstab Zeile sieht so aus: UUID=1354-09A6 /media/usb-hdd/ vfat rw,user,defaults,auto
<sillyslux> und in der ausgabe von mount?
<sillyslux> oder mtab
<klingeldraht> jokrebel, ich habe den lighttpd und der läuft unter User www-data
<klingeldraht> sillyslux, /dev/sda1 on /media/usb-hdd type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=ascii,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<sillyslux> dann ist es das dateisystem
<klingeldraht> Das errors=remount-ro macht mich gerade etwas stutzig
<klingeldraht> hängt es mit vfat zusammen?
<sillyslux> vfat und linux..
<klingeldraht> Hmm, okay. Also als ext3 formatieren :)
<sillyslux> vfat unterstützt keine linux user ids
<sillyslux> sag ich mal so
<klingeldraht> Ah, okay, verstehe. That's the problem. 
<sillyslux> kann das jmd anderes bestätigen?
<sillyslux> moa formattieren.. vergiss nicht zu kopieren (vorher)..
<klingeldraht> Ja, ich formatiere die jetzt als ext3. Als vfat hätte es nur den Vorteil gehabt, dass ich bequemer die Daten hätte rüber ziehen können. Das ist ein USB Stick
<sillyslux> ja wart mal
<sillyslux> ich habe zwar kein vfat hier
<sillyslux> aber mein wwwroot kommt per nfs nach /srv/www und dann mache ich was mit bindfs 
<sillyslux> von user root /srv/www nach user www-data /var/www
<sillyslux> vielleicht funktioniert das auch bei dir
<klingeldraht> hmm
<sillyslux> sieht so aus: bindfs -u 33 -g 33 /srv/www/ /var/www/
<sillyslux> versuch kostet nix
<sillyslux> bindfs - mirrors or overlays a local directory with altered permissions
<klingeldraht> Das könnte für meine Zwecke tatsächlich reichen...
<klingeldraht> Danke für den Tipp!
<sillyslux> gl
<sillyslux> so rein interessehalber, hat das mit bindfs geklappt oder musstest du dann doch umformattieren?
<sillyslux> und falls bindfs meckert dass der zielordner nicht leer ist gibts: bindfs -o nonempty -u 33 -g 33 /srv/www/ /var/www/
<klingeldraht> Es kam das mit dem zielordner nicht leer :)
<klingeldraht> Ich habe jetzt aber tatsächlich umformatiert
<sillyslux> haha, und jetzt?
<klingeldraht> Das war mir unkomplizierter
<sillyslux> aso
<klingeldraht> Ich habe von bindfs noch nie gehört. Musste das auf dem RasPi erst mal nachinstallieren
<sillyslux> hm glaub ich habs auch nachinstalliert in debian/wheezy
<klingeldraht> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt die Funktionsweise noch nicht ganz kapiert
<sillyslux> raspi.. deshalb ist der usbstick sda..
<jokrebel> es geht gar nicht um Ubuntu?
<sillyslux> die funktionsweise von bindfs?
<sillyslux> klar gehts um ubuntu
<jokrebel> Was hat dann ein RasPi damit zu schaffen?
<sillyslux> und überhaupt, im anderen #ubuntu-xx channel schwäzen wir über formel1 und fische, hab dich nich so..
<jokrebel> sillyslux: Dafür hat Ubuntu extra einen Offtopic-Kanal um über Formel1 und Fische zu quatschen. Da hab ich mich sehr wohl so :-)
<klingeldraht> jokrebel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<kubine> klingeldraht: Title: ARM/RaspberryPi - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<klingeldraht> sillyslux, ja, die funktionsweise von bindfs
<sillyslux> in deinem ubuntu?
<sillyslux> bindfs und ubuntu
<sillyslux> ja also bindfs macht sowas wie mount --bind nur anders (kenn die interna net)
<sillyslux> es stellt ein verzeichnis an einem anderen ort zu verfügung
<sillyslux> und erlaub dies am zielort mit beliebigem user/group 
<klingeldraht> Okay, und der Unterschied zum Symlink ist, dass du Benutzer/Gruppe anpassen kannst?
<jokrebel> für ARM gibt es auch einen separaten Kanal
<sillyslux> das hat jetzt mit arm nix zu tun
<klingeldraht> jokrebel, sorry, aber das ist doch jetzt keine ARM-spezifische Frage?!
<sillyslux> aber mal exakt gar nix
<sillyslux> jokrebel, hast nicht lieber lust den unterschied zwischen mount --bind, symlink und bindfs zu erklären?
<klingeldraht> <--Anfänger
<sillyslux> <--auch
 * sillyslux ist ein ubuntu fanboy
<jokrebel> mein Hinweis kam, da ich es auch nicht weis und deshalb vermutete es könne vielleicht was OS-Spezifisches sein. Deshalb auch der Hinweis zu den "passenderen" Kanälen.
<k0tze> Nabend, habe einen FTP Server aufgesetzt(vsftpd). Für diesen habe ich einen neuen Benutzer erstellt. Wenn ich mich mit diesem Benutzer bei Ubuntu einlogge kann ich Dateien im Homeverzeichnis löschen, wenn ich mich per FTP einlogge allerdings nicht. Müsste eigentlich auch per FTP funktionieren oder?
<k0tze> ups, write_enable=YES war auskommentiert, klappt jetzt
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-20
<mherweg> geht rtmpdump schneller als rtmpsuck ?
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11745049/ update Inkonsistenz - gibt es einen Ausweg aus der Bredouille?
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lothenon> einfach später nochmal probieren oder andere server einstellen
<uni67catX> Lothenon, thx :-)
<kim88> Hallo zusammen, ich habe Ubuntu auf einem Macbook Air installiert, funktioniert bis auf die Webcam auch alles einwandfrei. Ich habe aber ein Problem mit dem Trackpad. Teilweise wird der App Switcher (Alt+Tab) eingebelndet wenn ich mit meinen Finger auf dem Trackpad herumfahre. KAnn man das irgendwie unterbinden?
<Anf> Guten Tag, hab mal eine Frage im bezug auf Ubuntu, Ich hab an meine Fritzbox 6490 einen USB Stick angeschlossen, jetzt hab ich den USB Stick als ein NAS Server eingerichtet, der Server wird auch am TV angezeigt, nur Ubuntu sieht jetzt den USB Stick nicht als Laufwerk, kann ich es so einstellen, das Ubuntu über die Fritzbox den USB Stick als Laufwerk erkennt
<jokrebel> Anf: Also ich hab keinen TV der sowas einbinden könnte, aber per FTP zB. kann ich einwandfrei auf die USB-Geräte an der Fritzbox zugreifgen.
<Anf> Ja, das Problem ist, das ich auf den USB Stick Daten runterladen möchte, und dan an meinem TV anschauen möchte, aber ich krieg es nicht hin, das Ubuntu den Stick erkennt, als ob ich Ihn an d en PC angeschlossen habe
<jokrebel> Anf: Richt Dir auf der Fritzbox den FTP-Zugang und einen ftp-user ein. Dann kannst Du anschließend über Nautilus per ftp://ftpuser@fritz.box/ tun und lassen was Du willst auf dem Stick
<Anf> Das würde dan über ein anderes Programm laufen, ich weiß nicht ob ich es so brauche, ich will nur, das der Stick an der FritzBox bei Ubuntu als Datenträger angezeigt wird, so das wen ich Online was Laden möchte, ich sofort die datei auf den Stick in der Box Laden kann, geht das?
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was Du da da wie willst. So wie ich sagte geht es jedenfalls. Ein neues Programm brauchst Du da normal auch nicht dafür. Nautilus kann FTP und die Fritzbox muss auch nur entsprechend konfigureirt werden.
<Anf> Ok, aber wie wird dan der Stick bei Ubuntu angezeigt?
<jokrebel> in Nautilus auf "Los - Ort eingeben" und dort dann das erwähnte "ftp://ftpuser@fritz.box/" eingeben (ggf. gleich noch als Lesezeichen abspeichern)
<Anf> ja, im Nautilus, geht es auch nicht so, das der Stick einfach in Ubuntu als USB Stick erkannt wird, als ob Ich den einfach an den PC gesteckt habe?
<jokrebel> warum muss das so sein?
<ring0> sieht doch genau so aus in nautilus mit ftp. hast links einen eintrag für deinen stick
<jokrebel> vermutlich meinst Du "USB-Fernanschluß"? Iss n Windows kram und man muss "Hinweis: Auf diesem Computer muss das Programm für den USB-Fernanschluss installiert sein."
<Anf> Weil ich es für meinen Vater Mache, und er es so haben möchte, geht das jetzt oder nicht?
<jokrebel> Anf: Ich erkärte Dir bereits ausführlich wie es (sogar recht einfach) geht *seufz*
<bekks> Anf: Du hast doch ein Kali, oder?
<Anf> Ich will es aber Ohne Nautilus, der Stick muss als normaler Datenräger bei Ubuntu angezeigt werden
<jokrebel> ...auch das noch
<Anf> Ja hab ich
<Anf> Aber auf Kali muss der FritBox Nas nicht laufen
<jokrebel> so funktioniert das nicht
<Anf> Ist das nicht, was ich die ganze Zeit schon suche: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher
<Anf> #
<Anf> Das ist das, was ich gesucht habe
<ring0> das ist doch schön. dann nur noch einen der 4 wege auswählen und los gehts :)
<Anf> Backups brauch ich nicht, deswegen finde ich die Vorteile beimm Weg 1 besser, oder, also wen man jetzt keine Backups braucht, die ich auch nicht brauche
<jokrebel> wenn das mal einfacher ist als ich ausführlichst erzählte. Good luck
<bekks> Anf: Du hast Kali, frag den Kalisupport. Wie oft muss man Dir das noch sagen?
<Anf> Ich mach es gerade bei Ubuntu, MAN, ich hab doch gesagt, das Ich Kali habe, aber das was ich gerade mache, bei Ubuntu Mache
<bekks> Du sagst immer, dass du irgendwas zu Ubuntu fragst, und dann kommt heraus, dass du kein Ubuntu hast. 
<bekks> Vier mögliche Lösungswege für dein Problem scheinst du ja bereits gefunden zu haben.
<Anf> Ich benutze momentan Ubuntu, und mach es gerade mit dem NAS für das Ubuntu, ich meine nur, das ich kali habe, auf einer anderen HDD
<Anf> Ich hab jetzt nach Plan die Dateien erstellt, mal schauen nach dem Neustart, ob der Stick eingehängt wird, von UBUNTU
<kirsten> Hallöchen, ich habe neulich mal Linux mint ausprobiert. Daaas hat mir echt gut gefallen, von der Oberfläche her und weil auch gleich alles fix und fertig installiert war. ABER: wenn ich das richtig sehe, würde ich dafür hier kein support bekommen, richtig?
<kirsten> ich habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass es eine Ubuntu-Version mit einem Desktop gibt, der so ähnlich wie der von Mint ist, richtig? und wenn ja, wie heißt diese Ubuntu-Version?
<bekks> Der Desktop heisst MATE und ist in den offiziellen Repos.
<bekks> kirsten: Und Du siehst es richtig, hier bekommst Du keinen Mint Support.
<kirsten> ah, d.h., ich könnte den auch über die softwareverwaltung installieren
<bekks> kirsten: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE
<kirsten> danke
<musca> oder ist es cinnamon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cinnamon
<kubine> musca: Title: Cinnamon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> Cinnamon sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber ich glaube, ich tendiere zu Mate
<duke2410> hallo
<duke2410> kennt sich jemand ,it SSL in php aus?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> Aber helfen kann man Dir erst, wenn Du eine ubuntuspezifische Frage dazu stellst.
<duke2410> ich habe ubunut 12.04 und curl 7.43 und openssl 10.2.c installiert
<duke2410> wenn ich aber phpinfo aufrufen steht dort: OpenSSL Library Version => OpenSSL 0.9.8o
<duke2410> und das : OpenSSL Header Version => OpenSSL 0.9.8k
<bekks> PHP wurde gegen 0.9.8 kompiliert.
<duke2410> muss ich jetzt php neukompilieren?
<bekks> Wieso benutzt Du nicht einfach die "normalen" Updates aus den "normalen" Paketquellen?
<duke2410> wei meinst du das?
<duke2410> im bezug auf was meine ich
<duke2410> php, curl oder openssl
<bekks> In Bezug auf deine Bemühungen da irgendwelche Pakete reinzuprügeln.
<bekks> Was ist das _eigentliche_ Ziel hinter all dem?
<duke2410> wenn es nicht anders geht, ich bruache ein tlsv1.2 mir sslv3 verbindung
<duke2410> über curl in php
<duke2410> auf der konsole funktionert es ja, aber im php programm mit der curl funktion nicht
<duke2410> kommt handskae fehler
<duke2410> handshake meine ich
<bekks> Und wieso installierst du nicht einfach die Updates aus den Paketquellen?
<duke2410> weil diese nicht funktioniert haben
<bekks> Was heisst "nicht funktioniert"?
<duke2410> erst als ich die neusten verison installiert/kompiliert habe ging es
<duke2410> es kam dieser handshake fehler
<bekks> Der kam mit 0.9.8 wie du sagtest.
<duke2410> ja
<bekks> Und wieso installierst du dann die die Updates aus den Paketquellen, in denen 1.0.1 vorhanden ist?
<bekks> *dann nicht
<duke2410> wie bringe ich ubunut dazu php5 so neu zu installieren
<bekks> Deinstallier es, installier es neu.
<duke2410> apt-get remove php5 ?
<bekks> remove lässt die Konfigurationsdateie so wie sie sind, purge entfernt auch die Konfigurationsdateiene.
<bekks> -e
<bekks> Vor allem was soll das bringen - das ist kein Windows.
<duke2410> habe jetzt apt-get purge php5 udn apt-get install php5 gemacht
<bekks> Und was soll das bringen?
<duke2410> wieder gleiches ergebnis
<bekks> NAtüröich.
<bekks> Wieso sollte sich das Ergebnis denn auch ändern.
<bekks> Ich sprach von Updates.
<duke2410> ok, wie soll ich die updates installieren
<bekks> Zeig uns mal die komplette Ausgabe von "apt-get update" und "cat /etc/issue" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<duke2410> cat issue = Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS 
<bekks> Pastebin.
<bekks> Beide BEfehle, komplett.
<duke2410> moment
<duke2410> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11747171/
<kubine> duke2410: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Jetzt lass mal ein apt-get dist-upgrade laufen.
<duke2410> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<duke2410> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11747178/
<kubine> duke2410: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy openssl"?
<duke2410> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11747185/
<kubine> duke2410: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Du hast doch die 1.0.1 installiert, nicht die 0.9.8
<duke2410> ne
<duke2410> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11747188/
<kubine> duke2410: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> apt-cache sagt, dass du die 1.0.1 installiert hast.
<bekks> Wie hast du denn die 1.0.2c installiert?
<duke2410> na runtergeladen und kompiliert
<bekks> Und wie?
<duke2410> von hier: https://www.openssl.org/source/
<kubine> duke2410: Title: OpenSSL: Source, Tarballs (at www.openssl.org)
<duke2410> runtergealde
<duke2410> ./confif && make && make install
<bekks> sauber... mach dein System erstmal wieder sauber :)
<bekks> make install installiert an der Paketverwaltung vorbei - und kann sabei Dinge kaputtmachen.
<duke2410> aber das grundproblem war aber das in der phpinfo diese alte version drin steht
<Anf> Guten Abend, hab mal eine kleine Frage, versuche gerade meinen USB Stick der an der Fritz.Box hängt, bei Ubuntu einzuhängen. Hab dazu diese Anleitung gesehen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher
<Anf> Das Problem ist ich mach es nach dem 1.Weg. Das Problem ist, in welchen Ordner soll ich das Skript speichern? Oben steht in das Homeverzeichnis, und bei diesem Befehl, den man Ausführen muss "sudo chmod u+x /home/USERNAME/.fbgvfsm " ist das Skript im Persönlichen Ordner
<Anf> Soll das Skript jetzt in den /home Ordner, oder in den /Home/Username Ordner rein?
<bobe> Anf, mit Homeordner meint man im allgemeinen $HOME, also /home/username
<bobe> am ende ist es aber ziemlich wurscht wo so ein Skript liegt, gibt natürlich sinvolle und weniger sinnvolle orte
<Anf> Was meinen die den mit dem Dreizeiler, muss man den erstellen, weil ich hab kein Passwort in meiner NAS
<bobe> dann brauchst du evtl nur nen zweizeiler, probier doch mal von hand den gvfs-mount befehl und schau was er haben will
<Anf> welchen Befehl meinst du den, ich bin jetzt nach Anleitung vorgegangen und bin jetzt bei den Dreizeiler steckengeblieben
<Anf> Was meinen die den mit dem ftpuser, hab ich das richtig verstanden, das man in der Fritz.box einen Benutzer mit den Namen ftpuser anlegen muss der zugrifrechte auf den NAS hat?
<bobe> "Für die Fritz!Box muss man standardmäßig den user ftpuser in Zeile 1 angeben - das ist leider unveränderlich von der Box vorgegeben"
<bobe> hast du das ding schonmal von hand gemountet, also mit dem dateimanager? die gleichen daten die du da angibst, kommen auch in die .credentials
<Anf> Ja, das hab ich verstanden, aber in der Friztbox selber, muss man da das Benutzerkonto auch eröffnen mit diesen ftpuser, weil ich hab in der Fritzbox nur mein Konto mit einen anderen Namen
<Anf> Manuell mounten wie geht den das?
<bobe> im dateimanager irgendwo auf "Mit Server verbinden" oder sowas
<Anf> ok moment
<bobe> alternativ gvfs-mount smb://...
<Anf> Im Dateimanager hab ich versucht, er finden auch die friz.NAS aber ich muss da das Passwort mit dem Benutzernamen eingeben, welchen meint er den jetzt
<Anf> Meine NAS hat kein Passwort mit benutzernamen, nur die Box selber hat nur ein Pw
<Anf> Ich hab mich im Dateimanager manuell gemoutet, also den Stick funktioniert, aber nur als ich einen neueen Benutzerkonto in der Fritz.box gemacht habe, und mit dem dan angemeldet habe
<Anf> Ich glaub ich hab es jetzt verstanden, Ich versuche es mal nach dem Reboot, ob alles funktioniert, wie gewollt, bin gleich zurück
<Anf> Hab gerade eben es versucht, also manuell kann ich im Dateimanager den Stick in der FritzBox ansteuern, aber das Skript funktioniert nicht, also automount geht nicht, hab alles nach Plan gemacht
<bobe> was sagt die gfvs-mount zeile wenn wenn du sie von hand ausführst?
<Anf> moment
<Anf> smb://192.168.178.1/fritz.nas/
<bobe> ..?
<Anf> Im Skript hab ich es drinne:  gvfs-mount smb://192.168.178.1/fritz.nas </home/(Username)/.credentials
<bobe> und wenn du die Zeile selbst ausführst, klappt das mounten oder gibts ne fehlermeldung?
<Anf> Was meinst du selber, meinst du wen ich über den Dateimanager in den Stick komme
<bobe> ich meine die zeile ins terminal tippseln
<Anf> Meinst du ich soll versuchen "cd //192.168.178.1/fritz.nas/" oder welche Zeile meinst Du?
<bobe> die gvfs-mount zeile, genau so wie sie im skript steht (vorher ggfs die fritzbox im dateimanager unmounten)
<Anf> Und die soll ich jetzt im Terminsal mi cd / versuchen?
<Anf> oder einfach nur eingeben
<bobe> eeinfach nur reinkopieren
<bobe> das skript tut ja auch nichts anderes
<bobe> und da das mounten nicht klappt, könnte man meinen dass dabei irgendein fehler auftritt
<Anf> Wen ich das ins Terminal eingebe : gvfs-mount smb://192.168.178.1/fritz.nas </home/USEERNAME/.credentials: hab ich den Fehler: Fehler beim Einhängen des Ortes: Ort ist bereits eingehängt
<Anf> Was auch logisch ist, da es wirklich Eingehängt ist momentan
<bobe> dann wie gesagt, erstmal aushängen
<Anf> Soll ich vielleicht versuche, es Auszuhängen, und dan über das Terminal mit dem Befeh einzuhängen, gucken ob Fehler mommt?
<Anf> *kommt
<bobe> exakt \o/
<Anf> moment
<Anf> Im Terminal eingegeben hängt er sich wieder ein, alles in Ordnung, aber nach dem Neustart macht er das nicht selber
<Anf> Obwohl ich Ihn in das Programm "Startprogramme" eingetragen habe
<Anf> Komisch
<bobe> ist das skript auch ausführbar? (chmod +x)
<Anf> Danke, das hab ich bei diesem zweiten Versuch vergessen
<Anf> Ne, Falsch, doch den Befehl "sudo chmod u+x /home/USERNAME/.fbgvfsm  hab ich im Terminal gemacht
<bekks> Was natürlich vollkommen sinnfrei ist, denn dein User heisst nicht "USERNAME", und das Verzeichnis ist auch ein anderes.
<Anf> Bei Username hab ich meinen Namen stehen
<bekks> Warum nennst du uns dann nicht den Befehl den du eingegeben hast?
<Anf> Der Ort des Skriptes ist schon richtig
<Anf> Welchen Befehl jetzt?
<bekks> Der Befehl über den wir reden.
<Anf> Ich hab das Skript erstellt mit dem Befehl sudo chmod u+x /home/USERNAME/.fbgvfsm das Skrip ausführbar gemacht und es in das Startprogramm eingetragen, welchen Befehl meinst Du den jetzt?
<bekks> Warum schreibst du dauernd USERNAME und nicht das, was du WIRKLICH Eingetippt hast?
<Anf> Anstelle Username steht bei mir mein PC Namen, also mein USernamen
<Anf> Da steht anstelle von Username einfach mein Name
<bekks> PC NAme und Username sind unterschiedliche Dinge.
<bobe> weil da warscheinlich sein echter name oder sonstwas steht, das eine wort zu ändern ohne den ganzen befehl zu verhunzen traue ich ihm schon zu..
<bekks> Ich nicht.
<bobe> da das chmod sich nicht über eine nicht vorhandene datei beschwert hat (ooder?), hats wohl geklappt
<Anf> Was ist der der Username jetzt
<bekks> Ob es sich beschwert hat, wissen wir nicht ;)
<Anf> Nach eingabe des Befehls ist kein Fehler gekommen und das Skript ist Ausführbar
<Anf> Sehe ich in den Eingenschaften des Skriptes
<Anf> Ich hab im Skript wie es in der Anleitung steht Sleep 30 stehen, wegen dem Wlan das er erst nach 30 secunden mountet, ich hab aber kein Wlan, soll ich es vielleicht Ohne Sleep versuchen?
<bobe> wurscht, mit dauerts halt 30sek länger,..
<Anf> Ich ich versuchen den PC nochmals zu rebooten vielleicht klappt es jetzt?
<Anf> Ich hab alles nochmal gecheckt, ist alles wie in der anleitung
<bobe> ab- und anmelden reicht auch, wir sind ja nicht unter windows hier :p
<Anf> ok Bis gleich
<bobe> *trommelwirbel*
<Anf> Es klappt einfach nicht, er mountet sich nicht selber
<bobe> auch 30sek gewartet?
<Anf> klar doch, bis jetzt nichts passiert
<bobe> läuft das skript denn auch? (den pfad vom skript ins terminal tippen, also das selbe was im autostarteintrag steht)
<Anf> Ist das normal, das meine Skriptdatei ein Schloss dran hat, weil ich es über den Editor erstellt habe
<Anf> Wie gebe ich im Terminal ein, das er die Datei öffnen oder starten soll
<Lothenon> das schloss zeigt für dich fehlende rechte an
<Lothenon>  /pfad/zur/datei/skript.sh
<Anf> klar, aber muss es so sein beim Skript, vielleicht geht es deswegen nicht
<Anf> ok, moment
<bobe> genau das was auch im autostarteintrag steht, da passiert im prinzip auch nichts anderes als dass das was im befehlsfeld steht ins terminal getippt wird
<Anf> moment, ich versuche es mal
<Anf> Fehler: keine berechtigung
<Anf> Ich glaub, das Schloss muss weg, oder?
<Anf> Ich hab so im Terminal den Texteditor geöfnet und das Skript erstellt: gksudo gedit 
<bobe> waarum denn mit gksu?
<Anf> Weil es in der Anleitung so stand :)
<bobe> str+F gksu, keine treffer
<Anf> Also alles nochmal, aber einfach nur gedit zu öffnen?
<Lothenon> und gedit ruft man, wenn man muss, mit gksudo auf
<Anf> Doch, wen man ganz oben auf "2. Einen Texteditor öffnen" geht und da steht es dan
<Lothenon> err ...
<bobe> entweder das, oder einfach die berechtigungen fixen
<bobe> chmod 744 skript && chown $USER skript
<bobe> mit gksu öffnest du den editori mit rootrechten, weil du damit das skript erstellt hast gehört die datei root; normale user dürfen die datei also standardmäßig nicht lesen
<Anf> klar, deswegen geht es auch nicht, schon verstanden
<Anf> Aber chown geht nicht Fehler: chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte für ».fbgvfsm“: Vorgang nicht zulässig
<bobe> achja, das darf natürlich nur root machen
<bobe> also einmal sudo davorstellen
<Lothenon> sudo chmod ... && sudo chown ...
<bobe> aber dann auch $USER durch deinen usernamen ersetzen
<Anf> klar hab ich, ich bin nicht auf sudo davor gekommen, ist aber logisch, klar
<Anf> chown: der Eigentümer von ».fbgvfsm“ wird geändert: Vorgang nicht zulässig
<Anf> Befehl "sudo chmod 744 .fbgvfsm && chown (Der Name) .fbgvfsm"
<bobe> das sudo auch vors chown
<bobe> mit && leitest du einen komplett neuen befehl ein, das sudo gilt dafür also nicht mehr
<Anf> Danke ist natürlich auch logisch
<Anf> Habs gemacht, schloss ist weg beim Skript, jetzt auch schloss bei der Datei .credentials entfernen, oder?
<bobe> wäre hilfreich \o/
<Anf> Ich wette Ja, man wieso frag ich dan eigendlich :)
<Anf> erledigt, bin gleich da :)
<Anf> Was soll ich sagen, Es Klappt
<bobe> na also! =D
<bobe> also nächstes mal also nur rootrechte nutzen wenns auch wirklich nötig ist, ohne dass du deinen editorbefehl erwähnt hättest wäre ich auch erstmal nicht drauf gekommen
<Anf> alle klar
<Anf> Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei dir bobe
<bobe> np, und jetzt nachti!
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-21
<xrlabs> what
<xrlabs> hallo wo ist offtopic LOS JETZT
<xrlabs> isch bin im Internet aber ich habe internet
<xrlabs> (join offtioci oubuntun off topic deutsch
<klingeldraht> Hat hier irgendjmd. einen vServer bei linevast.org? Die Bewertungen bei webhostlist waren eigentlich ganz gut, dswg. bin ich dahin gegangen, aber ich habe seit Wochen nur Probleme mit der Anbindung. Über die Shell lässt sich kaum arbeiten, da ich dauerhaft Lag von ~5-10 Sek. habe.
<klingeldraht> Hab gerade mal ne Zeit lang gepingt. 27 % packet loss und avg von ~100ms
<jokrebel> ist es denn überhaupt ein Ubuntu, nachdem Du den selben Satz vorher im Debiankanal posteste?
<klingeldraht> jokrebel, nein, es geht mir aber um Erfahrungswerte mit dem Provider, das ist OS-Unabhängig. 
<jokrebel> aber dann nichts für den Ubuntu Supportkanal.
 * klingeldraht hat ein Déjà vu
<jokrebel> geh halt für sowas einfach in den offtopic und alles wird gut klingeldraht
<Anf> Guten Abend, hab noch mal eine kleine frage, ich hab gestern hier mir eurer hilfe, für den USB Stick der an meiner Fritz.Box hängt ein kleines Skript geschrieben, damit der USB Stick automatisch sich beim Hochfahren einhängt, das hat auch Super funktioniert, besten Dank nochmal
<Anf> Jetzt hab ich aber noch das Problem, das wen Ich über den Dateimanager Daten auf den USB Stick kopiere, das werden diese Daten NUR dan von dem TV Gerät gesehen, wen ich auf der Konfigurations Seite von fritz.box eine aktualisierung durchgeführt habe
<Anf> Jetzt die frage, kann man es so einstellen, das er selber Neue Daten automatisch aktualisiert?
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-20
<puschel> Hallo, wird die AMD A10 7850K oder die AMD A10 7890K out of the Box (Grafikseitig) in Ubuntu 14.04 oder ubuntu 16.04 unterstützt?
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit grub: Änderungen die ich in /etc/default/grub vornehme werden trotz sudo update-grub nicht übernommen.
<tuxiano> Im Syslog steht: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-24-generic root=UUID=5e464b9a-c24c-401a-b896-6deaed2e83cf ro quiet splash quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap vt.handoff=7
<tuxiano> Und in der /etc/default/grub habe ich die defaults, also GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<koegs> tuxiano: was möchtest du denn erreichen?
<tuxiano> koegs: ich habe probleme mit plymouth und wollte die Einstellungen wieder zurücksetzen: also auf GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<tuxiano> Leider wird das komplett ignoriert. Es wird weiterhin uvesafb verwendet
<tuxiano> und die Bootoptionen sind noch von ubuntu 14.04
<tuxiano> jetzt läuft 16.04
<koegs> magst du mal die komplette grub-config nopasten?`
<tuxiano> kann ich machen, aber ich habe grub gepurged und neu installiert. Ist also die Standardkonfiguration
<tuxiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17583242/
<koegs> irgendwas besonderes noch in /etc/grub.d?
<tuxiano> Nicht das ich wüsste: 
<tuxiano> 00_header	 
<tuxiano> 10_linux      
<tuxiano> 20_memtest86+  
<tuxiano> 30_uefi-firmware	
<tuxiano> 41_custom
<tuxiano> 05_debian_theme  
<tuxiano> 20_linux_xen  
<tuxiano> 30_os-prober   
<tuxiano> 40_custom		
<tuxiano> README
<koegs> tuxiano: nächstes mal bitte nopaste -.-
<tuxiano> ok
<tuxiano> wenn ich update-grub eingebe, dann kommt http://paste.ubuntu.com/17583370/
<koegs> und was sagt dann /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<tuxiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17583402/
<tuxiano> Da scheinen die richtigen Einstellungen übernommen worden zu sein ...
<tuxiano> Ich kapiers nicht
<koegs> hast du die richtige kiste rebootet? :)
<tuxiano> da kann ich nix falsch machen, hier steht nur ein Rechner :-)
<koegs> hm, bin ich grad auch überfragt, einfach nochmal den reboot ausprobieren?
<tuxiano> ok, ich boote noch mal 
<tuxiano> koegs: ... Die Einstellungen werden also doch übernommen.
<tuxiano> Es war einfach ein alter Syslog-Eintrag
<tuxiano> Ich ging davon aus, dass nach jedem Boot ein neuer Syslog angelegt wird.
<koegs> :D
<a_key> Guten Mittag, mal eine Frage - kann man irgendwo einsehen, ob die Server für die Paketquellen aktuell "Probleme" haben? 
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<a_key> Ich danke dir 
<k1l_> aber zu 99% sind es entweder client probleme oder routing probleme vom ISP. 
<k1l_> was für probleme hast du denn?
<a_key> Bei mir werden die Paketinformationen nicht geladen. 
<a_key> Aber es scheint nichts mit Ubuntu zutun haben, daher werde ich gleich mal den Channel wechseln. 
<a_key> So, ich muss mich doch noch einmal an euch wenden. Auf einen meiner Systeme existiert ein Problem mit dem extra.linuxmint.com - / er kann keine updates mehr laden, also sudo apt-get update / und mir ist aktuell Schleierhaft wieso. 
<stevieh> apt-get update / ?
<stevieh> wasn das?
<a_key> Nein, ohne / ? " ;D Ich hatte dies nur geschrieben um auf den nächsten Teil meiner Nachricht zu verweisen, als Abgrenzung.
<stevieh> na, dann bekommst du doch sicher bei apt-get update eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung, die du interpretieren kannst.
<a_key> Es ist zum "Mäusemelken" - ich verstehe nicht wieso ich scheinbar geblockt werde, also wieso ich bestimmte Seiten wie "  packages.linuxmint.com " nicht auffrufen kann. 
<sash_> a_key: Da die Seite aber lädt, scheint das ein Problem mit deiner Netzwerkverbindung zu sein. Probier doch mal ping und traceroute. Aber Mint supporten wir hier nicht, da Mint kein Ubuntu ist.
<stevieh> ah :-)
<a_key> ping - wird nicht ausgeführt usw. Habe schon die Pakete auf Ursprung gestellt, ppas entfernt. Bin mit dem Latein am Ende. Und Im Mintforum können sie mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. / Aber danke sash_ (ich werde mal schauen was ich machen kann ) 
<sash_> Wie gesagt, check dein Netzwerk. Vermutlich hängts an irgendeinem Router auf dem Weg zum Server. Das sollte sich dann normalerweise irgendwann legen.
<a_key> Na gut. Ich versuche mal ob ich den Gibson killen kann. Aber danke dir. - bzw. euch allen. 
<stevieh> und nimm ein richtiges ubuntu :-)
<a_key> stevieh - nach meinen Prüfungen ;D 
<koegs> a_key_: und nächstes mal direkt beim Mint-Support fragen, vor allem wenn es um die (dreckigen) mint-server geht
<a_key_> koegs - ;D Ja, der Mimt-Support ist nur nicht ganz so freundlich wie der hier ;D / - Aber ich habe jetzt verstanden,mit der nächsten Aufräumaktion werden alle System Ubuntubased werden ^^ 
<koegs> ist nur ein guter rat, als mint-user bist du jetzt eh schon gebrandmarkt :P
<a_key_> ... okay. (So, ich mach mal ein Backup und wechsel ) 
<NTQ> Hi. ich hab das Problem, dass LibreOffice beim Import einer SVG-Grafik die ~/.fonts.conf ignorierts, sodass in der Grafik enthaltene Schriftarten falsch angezeigt werden. (Ubuntu Server 12.04.5 LTS, Libreoffice 4.2.8.2)
<NTQ> In Inkscape ist alles richtig.
<sdx23> du meinst, in der Grafik verwendete Schriftarten, nicht aber eingebettete?
<stevieh> wäre als erstes mal nicht zeit für was frischeres?
<stevieh> und zeigt insgesamt lo keinen font auis der fonts.conf an oder nur bei svg import?
<NTQ> In der SVG steht zum Beispiel "HelveticaNeue-Bold". Im System heißt die allerdings "Helvetica Neue" und hat als font-weight "bold". Ich hab das per fonts.conf umgebogen. Bei Inkscape und LibreOffice wird dann die richtige Schriftart angezeigt, wenn ich als HelveticaNeue-Bold manuell ins Schriftfeld eintippe (trotz Warnung, weil die Schrift ja mit dem Namen nicht existiert). Beim Importeren eines SVGs wird die Substitution anscheine
<NTQ> Problem ist:
<NTQ> Am Server kann ich nicht viel ändern. Da läuft so viel drauf, dass an ein Update mal eben nicht zu denken ist. Und die SVGs krieg ich so vom Kunden und der hat da irgendwelche bescheuerten Schriftartennamen vergeben anstatt die korrekte font-family und font-weight im SVG zu hinterlegen.
<NTQ> Das ganze läuft dann automatisiert über ein CMS, das die ODT-Datei erstellt und als PDF rendert. Und die Schriftarten-Substitution funktioniert eben nicht beim Import eines SVGs.
<NTQ> Ich kann das ganze über ssh -XY auf den Server auch gut nachvollziehen.
<sdx23> dann reparier doch die svgs? It's all text.
<NTQ> Ja, das wollte ich vermeiden. Da die bei eventuellen Änderungen mit dem Adobe Illustrator neu erzeugt werden und dann kann ich die SVGs wieder händisch ändern.
<sash_> Adobe Illustrator kreiert sowieso übertriebenen Mist.
<sdx23> hat das CMS keinen Hook ueber den das geht? Sonst Kunden statt svgs pdfs mit eingebetteten Schriftarten abegeben lassen. SVG2 kann das auch.
<NTQ> Als PDF hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber LibreOffice kann offenbar keine PDFs als Bilder importieren
<a_key> So, 2 von 4 Systemen sind korrigiert. - Mal eine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Amazon-Sachen aus dem Dash zu entfernen? (also komplett, auch das Symbol?) 
<NTQ> Oder hab ich die Funktion doch übersehen?
<dadrc> a_key, man kann das Plugin dazu deinstallieren, Moment
<NTQ> sdx23: Eingebettete Schriftarten bzw. Glyphen hab ich auch schon probiert. Die scheinen LibreOffice aber auch nicht so zu jucken. Er nimmt dann sporadisch auch gerne mal eine Systemschriftart, von der er glaubt, dass die besser sei. Ich steig da noch nicht ganz so dahinter.
<dadrc> a_key, guck mal hier, da sind ein paar verschiedene Methoden, das loszuwerden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<a_key> dadrc - haben vielen Dank. 
<NTQ> 100 Stellen sind dann richtig und 3 einzelne falsch. Ich hab dann herausgefunden, dass genau diese Stellen anders ins SVG kodiert sind und nach einer manuellen Änderungen stimmt's dann wieder. Inkscape hatte kein Problem damit. Nur LO
<a_key> Noch eine kurze frage, vllt kannst du die auch beantworten. Kann ich alle meine Systeme auf dem gleichen Stand halten? z.B. via Bittorrent - also eine Syncronisationsfunktion? 
<sdx23> NTQ: nachsehen ob inkscape das repariert exportieren kann? Kann man auch als cli automatisieren, wenn's geht.
<koegs> a_key: in wie weit das sinnvoll ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden, aber syncthing könnte was für dich sein
<dadrc> a_key, für Systemdateien würde ich davon abraten, für Nutzerdaten gibt's zB...
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> was koegs sagt.
<koegs> und das was dadrc sagt, besser nur fürs heimat-verzeichnis und auch dort vielleicht nicht alles, weil rechnerspezifisch konfiguriert
<a_key> dadrc Danke dir. Dann muss ich mal schauen. / Ich möchte auch nicht alles "permanet" syncron halten, sondern lediglich gewisse Dateien. Also Sachen die ich immer benötige. - Der Rest wird sowieso anders geregelt. Sei es über Chronjobs - oder ander Clouddienste. (Muss nur mein Owncloud-Server wieder zum laufen kriegen ^^ ). 
<a_key> Aber danke euch beiden. 
<dadrc> jo, das klingt, als wäre Syncthing da garnicht so falsch
<Lengsdorfer> guten tag. ich habe soeben in einem Rechner die Netzwerkkarte ersetzt. Nun will ubuntu nicht mehr booten, weil sich die hardware verändert hat und bleibt beim 'Notfallterminal' stehen. Wie kann ich die automatische Hardwareerkennung starten?
<koegs> bitte wie?
<sdx23> Lengsdorfer: Ubuntu weigert sich nicht wie Windows zu booten, nur weil man Hardware ändert. Eine automatische Hardwareerkennung passiert automatisch. Bei dir ist irgendwas kaputt. Ohne genaue Fehlermeldung, können wir aber nicht sagen was.
<nagetier> Ich würde die einmalig ausbauen, versuchen zu booten, und dann erst wieder einbauen.
<nagetier> Normal ist das verhalten aber nicht.
<Lengsdorfer> habisch gemacht
<nagetier> Auch ohne bootet der Rechner nicht?
<sdx23> Ich würde nicht wild herumprobieren, ohne der Fehlermeldung auf den Grund zu gehen. Verstehen was passiert, du musst.
<Lengsdorfer> Hier steht was zu Netzwerkkarte :  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwareaustausch/
<sdx23> Ja, das verhindert aber das booten nicht.
<nagetier> Als wild würde ich das noch nicht bezeichnen :)
<Lengsdorfer> Bin gleich wieder da, der Rechner steht leider weiter weg :)
<Lengsdorfer> so, thx, geht wieder alles. es scheint so wie in dem ubuntuusers beschrieben zu sein, dass sich das von eth0 nach eth1 ändern kann, was ubuntu durcheinander bringt. thx
<ghostmag> Hey friends, ich habe Probleme damit, eine pdf-Datei zu drucken
<ghostmag> Irgendwelche Ideen oder einen .pdf Viewer mit einer guten Druckfunktion?
<pog> wo seh ich die genaue Definitionen der Toucpad Links und REchtstaste? xclip copiert beim makrieren ins Clipboard, und xev zeigt button2 und 3 (was normal sit).
<pog> aber mein TP macht kein Insert. 
<pog> i.a. ist es standard, dass das TP so installiert wird, dass ein Insert out of the box funkioinert (aber eben nicht bei ganz allen).
<sdx23> ghostmag: wie?
<stevieh> ghostmag: evince kann drucken, und für acrobat gibts tricks
<ghostmag> sdx23: Versuche gerade eine .pdf ordentlich zu drucken, nutze jetzt aber Chrome für gute Druckeinstellungen
<ghostmag> evince schaue ich mir mal an
<k1l_> mit chrome gehts nicht? die pdf viewer der browser haben manchmal arge probleme
<ghostmag> k1l_: Chrome macht es ganz gut. Ich komme jetzt von Chrome in ein Ubuntudruckprogramm, dessen Namen ich nicht finde. Aber da lassen sich Sachen wie 2auf1 usw. einstellen
<ghostmag> Chrome gibt mir die Option zum integrierten Programm zu wechseln, der .pdf Viewer nicht (Document Viewer)
<pog> ich spure gerade, dass wenn ich die rechte taste drücke, das kontextmenu konnte, wenn ich auf der Taste bleibe, kann ich nicht die linke drücken... (das kann ja so nicht funkionieren)
<pog> frage ist, wie man da eine "mittlere Maustaste simlieren kann.
<k4y4> #j #ubuntu-tr
<Matze202> noch jemand da?
<Matze202> ich versuche gerade aus dem kvirc einen chatverlauf zu drucken, aber das geht hiermit wohl nicht so einfach oder kann mir jemand nen tip geben?
<Matze202> ahhh habs hinbekommen, musste beim markieren die maus weiter gedrückt halten und dann kopier tastenkombi, dann gings
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-21
<DaVu> Einen schönen guten Morgen...Wenn ich plane in meinem Laptop eine SSD einzubauen, ich aber nicht alles neu installieren möchte, ist es dann möglich die SSD in ein externes Gehäuse zu stecken und die Daten via dd auf die SSD zu schreiben? 
<DaVu> Oder ist das ein unsinniger Gedanke?
<LetoThe2nd> DaVu: geht normalerweise ohne weiteres, unter umständen halt dann noch die partitionsgrössen dezent anpassen.
<DaVu> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke
<sdx23> DaVu: mindestens bei älteren Modellen kann das zu Performanzeinbrüchen führen, weil dann alle Sektoren als belegt markiert sind.
<DaVu> Du meinst bei älteren SSD Modellen oder älteren Laptops?
<DaVu> sdx23: ^^
<sdx23> SSDs. Wobei - ältere gute dürften davon sogar weniger betroffen sein, als neuere schlechte (wenn die mehr auf TRIM als gutes internes Management setzen)
<sdx23> mit TRIM kann man das ggf. "reparieren". I.a. würde ich eher empfehlen, Dateien zu übertragen. Dann kann man auch sicher stellen, dass das Alignment richtig ist.
<koegs> joah, rsync und grub installieren geht ja auch recht easy
<doev> Hallo. Habe ein Problem mit unzip. Gibt es eine Alternative?
<stevieh> die desktop archivverwaltung? Oder nimmt die auch unzip?
<doev> habe das zip auf einem server liegen.
<stevieh> und ist so gross, dass du es dir nicht ziehen kannst?
<stevieh> anscheinend gibt es noch p7zip
<doev> probiere das mal
<doev> unknown suffix. oh, mann
<stevieh> vielleicht isses einfach kapott ;-)
<doev> mit zip -l file.zip zeigt er die files aber shcon an.
<doev> aber die haben einen underscore und das macht unzip nicht
<stevieh> unzip sollte keine underscores in dateinamen können?
<doev> kann auch am directory liegen.
<doev> die einzelnen files sind in subdir/... und wenn ich unzip starte, dann legt er eine Datei(!) namens subdir an und kann dannn icht mehr entpacken.
<doev> hab ihn reingelegt.
<doev> und das subdir einfach mal angelegt.
<doev> das Problem war, dass sich in dem Zipfile eine Datei mit 0 bytes und dem gleichen Namen wie ein Unterverzeichnis befand. Also doch ein kaputtenes zip-File.
<stevieh> und jetzt gehts?
<doev> ja
<stevieh> supi
<DaVu> sdx23: sorry, war arbeiten und wollte mich wenigstens noch für deinen Tip bedanken ;)
<sdx23> DaVu: de nada :)
<DaVu> sdx23: diese wäre angedacht gewesen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/250GB-Samsung-750-Evo-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-V-NAND-TLC-Toggle--MZ-7_1031083.html
<DaVu> ach quatsch
<DaVu> die 850er
<Matze202> hi, ich möchte gerade ubuntu neu installieren und sehe gerade dass die festplatten statt sda und sdb mit sde und sdf eingereiht sind.
<Matze202> meine istallation ist eine Mini
<Matze202> weiß da einer wie ich das beim partitionieren eventuell ändern kann?
<k1l> sdX ist di hardware erkennung vom mainboard.
<k1l> "sudo parted -l" zeigt da was wie erkannt wurde. wenn du im livesystem bist wird meistens der usb stick zuerst erkannt
<Matze202> kann man die also im linux nicht ändern, also wird das von der bootreihenfolge definiert oder?
<stevieh> deswegen gibt es ja dieses UUIDs
<Matze202> die uuids sind ja für das mounten wichtig
<stevieh> genau.
<Matze202> mir gings nur um die erkennung der laufwerke, weil halt jetzt a und b vom sdx nicht belegt ist
<Matze202> nicht dass ich irgendwann durch einander komme ;)
<Matze202> ist es normal, dass ich der /boot keine boot-flag geben kann?
<k1l> brauchst du nicht. boot flags sind für windows partitionen
<Matze202> ok, thx ;)
<NTQ> Ich hab hier ein Software RAID6 mit 4 Platten, auf dem Backups liegen, die einmal pro Nacht mit backuppc gemacht werden. Obwohl tagsüber nichts mit den Platten geschieht, gehen sie nicht in Standby. Ist das normal, gewollt, besser so? Oder wie kann man sie automatisch in Standby schicken, damit sie sich mal etwas abkühlen können?
<k1l> mit hddparm den standby timeout setzen und mit lsof gucken was da noch drauf zugreift.
<k1l> was das raid da mit reinmurkst weiß ich allerdings nicht.
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17642764/ und hier ist ein kleines script um zu logen, wann was hoch und runterfährt
<Matze202> wie richte ich platz für nen bootloader bei der partitionierung in der mini installation ein?
<Matze202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17642940/
<Matze202> die /boot ist eingerichtet, aber keine ahnung wie man die andere jetzt dazu anlegen soll
<k1l> "Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot"
<NTQ> k1l: Stimmt, lsof war eine gute Idee. backuppc hat da noch ein LOG-File offen. Ich konfiguriere das mal lieber um, damit es wo anders hin schreibt.
<k1l> da gehts um die uefi partition. nicht um die /boot
<stevieh> bei mir vergessen die platten wohl die hdparm einstellungen, die bügel ich denen noch einmal täglich über, dann gehts besser.
<Matze202> k1l: mmhhh jopp, aber ich habe keine blassen schimmer wie ich die uefi partition einrichten soll, im netz habe ich auch noch nix mir weiter helfendes gefunden
<NTQ> stevieh: Hab mir das Skript etwas abgeändert und lass es mal laufen. Danke
<stevieh> NTQ: ich find es ganz hilfreich, so kann ich über viele Tage schauen, ob das alles so klappt.
<stevieh> im Prinzip könnte man das jetzt noch wirklich mit lsof kombinieren.
<stevieh> aber das wäre viel gelogge
<Matze202> ich habe in der partitionierung jetzt zwar was über die efi gefunden, aber nix über die uefi, oder ist "reservierter BOIS Boot-Bereich"?
<platoon1> moin
<leru> Guten Tag! Ich habe mit meinem Ubuntu-Server Verbindungsprobleme, die sich vor allem durch Paketverluste in TeamSpeak bemerkbar machen. Gibt es eine Protokolldatei bei Ubuntu/Linux, die mir das "schriftlich" zeigen kann?
<Matze202> hat sich bei mir erledigt, der suchte ja nicht nach uefi, sondern nach efi, das hatte ich aber nicht mehr im kopf und mir dadurch nur unnötigen kopf drum gemacht
<k1l> leru: wie ist denn der server angebunden? per wlan?
<leru> k1l: Steht im Rechenzentrum. Schätze nicht, dass das deren Anschlussmethode ist.
<k1l> dann lass mal nen ping laufen und guck ob da abbruch ist.
<leru> k1l: Gelegentliche "Timeouts".
<k1l> ist das nen vps? kann es sein, dass der am limit von der leistung ist und das dann die dropouts provoziert?
<leru> k1l: Ja, ist ein VPS, aber ohne Volumenbeschränkungen etc.
<k1l> geht eher um ram, um swap, um cpu, um i/o.
<leru> Ist ein frisch aufgesetzter Server, auf dem bisher nur TeamSpeak und ein Webserver läuft. Zudem kaum Verbindungen. 2 Xeon-Kerne mit 2.6GHz und min. 4GiB RAM.
<greengecko> hallo. habe gestern ubuntu 16.04 installiert und wollte heute gnome installieren. dabei habe ich auf nachfrage von lightdm auf gdm3 gewechselt. jetzt bootet die kiste nicht mehr und ich komm auch in kein terminal. :/
<greengecko> ich habe einen livestick bereitliegen und vermute, dass es sich um eine kleinigkeit handelt, habe aber bisher keinen fix ergooglen können und würde mich sehr über hilfe freuen.
<greengecko> ok, nmv. habs hingekriegt per recovery console. schönen tag noch :)
<jokrebel> Keine Geduld die Leute....
<sdx23> jokrebel: was, nur weil du zu langsam supportest? ;)
<matze202> mein mauszeiger ist nicht mehr sichtbar, nach dem ich meinen rechner aufgeweckt habe, hat jemand ne idee, wie man den erstmal wieder sichtbar bekommen kann?
<jokrebel> matze202: Mal aufs Terminal wechseln und wieder zurück könnte helfen (STRG+ALT+F2 anschließend STRG+ALT+F7)
<matze202> super danke dir ;)
<matze202> das hat super geholfen ;)
<jokrebel> gerne
<matze202> nun kann ich wenigstens meinen rechner wieder schlafen schicken ohne das ich danach neustarten muss, nach dem ich heute das system neu aufgesetzt habe
<jokrebel> matze202: Ich persönlich verzichte ja dann auf Standby einfach wenn es nicht out-of-the-box problemlos und vollumfänglich funktioniert. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ist das doch kein Problem mehr.
<matze202> jokrebel: ich gebs ja zu, ich bin boot-faul, weil ich dann alle programme und fenster wieder öffnen muss, das ich dort weiter machen kann, wo ich aufgehört habe
<jokrebel> matze202: Dafür gibt es "Startproramme" und gute Programme die recht einfach die letzte Sitzung wieder öffnen können.
<thomasfuston> matze202: Je nachdem welche Desktopumgebung du benutzt ist das nur wenige klicks weit entfernt KDE/gnome
<jokrebel> auch Unity und LXDE
<Rochvellon> Unity kann jetzt die Sitzung speichern?
<matze202> also ich nutze die benutzerebene xfce
<matze202> ich schau mir die programme mal an ;)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Die Sitzung nicht. Aber ich kann in Startprogramme die Programme rein packen, die ich beim Start automatisch geöffnet haben will. Und mit ein bisschen Compiz-Magie kann man die dann sogar noch dort hinlegen (und in der Größe) wo man die haben will. (Wenn das Programm zu doof ist, das selbst sich zu merken)
<Rochvellon> aso
<cryptosteve> jokrebel: und das (=zu doof, sich die Position zu merken) sind sie fast alle
<matze202> jokrebel, thomasfuston danke euch ;)
<jokrebel> cryptosteve: Also mein Filezilla öffnet sich unter Unity immer gleich in gewohnter Größe auf dem zweiten Monitor, seit ich das einmal dort hingepackt, Größe angepasst, geschlossen und wieder geöffnet habe.
<jokrebel> weiß jetzt auswendig nicht auf welche Programme das noch zutraf. Hatte das aber auch schon bei anderen Anwendungen so beobachtet.
<cryptosteve> jokrebel: ja, mein Quassel auch. Und das wars dann auch schon fast. Einigen Terminals kann man das noch per Parameter übergeben, aber viele sind da auch völlig wüst. Ich bin schon dankbar, wenn der WM wenigstens "centered" als window position kennt
<Matze202> hat bei euch jemand ne idee, warum ich das lightning (kalender von thunderbird) nicht auf deutsch habe? Thunderbird selbst ist auf deutsch, general.useragent.locale im thunderbird ist auf "de" eingestellt und noch ne andere sprachdatei hatte ich auch installiert
<ppq> Matze202, welche ubuntuversion, welche thunderbirdversion, welche lightningversion? paket thunderbird-locale-de ist installiert und aktuell?
<ppq> Matze202, der useragent ist nochmal was anderes, übrigens
<Matze202> ppq, frisch installierte 16.04 und thunderbird-locale-de habe ich auch schon installiert, wegen den anderen versionen einen kleinen mom bitte
<Matze202> ppq, 38.8.0 ist thunderbird
<Matze202> ppq, lightning 4.0.8
<ppq> Matze202, aha, da ist das problem. 4.0.5.2 ist aktuell
<ppq> oh, ne
<ppq> lesen sollte man schon können :) sorry
<Matze202> np ;)
<Matze202> hab ich ja vorhin auch frisch installiert
<ppq> hab hier jedenfalls lightning 4.0.5.2 in thunderburd 38.8.0 unter 16.04 und alles ist auf deutsch
<Matze202> scheinbar ist das aber das problem, das die da bei der 4.0.8 die variable nicht eingebunden haben
<Matze202> vorher auf dem 15.10er hatte ich die versionen glaub ich auch und die waren auch auf deutsch
<ppq> leg mal ein frisches profil an mit thunderbird -P
<Matze202> ich glaub, das mach ich morgen, hab seit gestern xfce und da finde ich gerade die benutzerverwaltung nicht und mit dem terminal hab ich es noch nicht so, dass ich dann nicht wieder nach einer anleitung suchen muss
<ppq> du musst dafür keinen neuen nutzer anlegen
<Matze202> wie dann?
<ppq> thunderbird -P im terminal
<ppq> dann kommt der profilmanager
<ppq> da einfach ein neues anlegen - das alte bleibt erhalten, keine sorge
<Matze202> da öffnete sich nix mit nutzer anlegen
<Matze202> (process:16371): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Matze202> das kommte da nur
<Matze202> im terminal
<Matze202> und im thunderbird blieb die geöffnete seite
<Matze202> ahhh aus dem geschlossenen öffnet sich das was du meinst
<Matze202> ppq, damit ist der kalender auch auf english
<ppq> ok, also ein systematisches problem
<ppq> Matze202, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/lightning/versions/?page=1#version-4.0.5.2
<ppq> installier die version mal. datei runterladen und in thunderbird zum installieren auswählen
<ppq> vorher die andere version deinstallieren
<Matze202> bleiben da meine daten vom kalender erhalten?
<ppq> würde mich sehr wundern wenn nicht. sonst mach einfach ein backup des profilverzeichnisses
<ppq> ~/.thunderbird
<ppq> dann kann nichts schiefgehen
<ppq> am besten mit geschlossenem thunderbird sichern
<Matze202> ppq, ich komm da nicht ran, der downloadet zwar scheinbar was, aber dann erzählt der mir was, das es scheinbar nicht für diesen firefox ist und wenn ich mit chrome downloade, lädt der mit den firefox runter
<ppq> Matze202, wget https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/file/389076/lightning-4.0.5.2-sm+tb-linux.xpi
<ppq> rechtsklick - ziel speichern unter sollte aber auch gehen
<Matze202> neee mit rechtsklick, haste nicht die datei, sondern ne weiterleitungsseite
<Matze202> ppq, weißt du wo der die nach dem wget abspeichert?
<ppq> Matze202, im aktuellen verzeichnis. gib mal pwd ein
<Matze202> ahhh gefunden, dachte sowas landet normal im downloadordner
<Matze202> ppq, super ist deutsch und daten sind auch noch da ;) danke dir sehr ;)
<ppq> schön :)
<ppq> dass es OOTB nicht geht ist definitiv ein bug
<ppq> sicherlich auch schon bekannt
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-22
<Lembert> Hallo, ich mounte ein Unterverzeichnis in das Home eines anderen Users per fstab http://pastebin.com/8XEPhFM2. Der erste mount funktioniert. Die folgenden nicht. Woran kann das liegen? (ich kann leider ln nicht verwenden, da der ftp damit nicht zurecht kommt)
<Lembert> In dmesg steht folgendes: Failed to create mount unit file /run/systemd/generator/home-hauptuser-test.mount, as it already exists. Duplicate entry in /etc/fstab?
<Lembert> hat sich erledigt
<phjonas> hallo. habt ihr seit neuestem auch das problem im firefox, dass nach dem "ü" automatisch eine rücktaste eingefügt wird?
<k1l_> nein
<pragomer_1> hi. versuche mittels cifs ein komplettes windows-laufwerk zu mounten. mit einem ordner darin geht es, nehme ich das gesamte laufwerk (mit denselben freigabeeinstellungen) sagt mir mount permission denied. was muss ich da noch beachten?
<leszek_> pragomer_1: hast du den auf Windows gecheckt ob die Freigabeberechtigungen stimmen ? Ist das einzige was mir einfällt was hier falsch laufen könnte
<phjonas> http://imgur.com/or3TS7B
<phjonas> das meine ich
<phjonas> da stimmt bei der Anzeige vom "ü" was nicht
<k1l_> phjonas: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<phjonas> 16.04
<leszek_> phjonas: das Problem tauchte mit dem Update auf FF47 auf ? 
<phjonas> ja
<phjonas> habe firefox schon neu installiert und neues Profil gemacht
<leszek_> das war der switch von gtk2 zu gtk3. Sprich da musst du mal schauen ob eine andere font einstellung in gtk3 hilft
<k1l_> hab ich hier auch, hab aber keine probleme
<k1l_> könnte ein theme problem sein
<leszek_> k1l_: gut zu wissen. Dann muss es wirklich am gtk3 theme liegen
<k1l_> oder die schriftart
<leszek_> jo
<pragomer_1> Ich habs.. zusätzlich zur Freigabe muss man auch noch "jeder" bei Sicherheit hinzufügen
<nunatak> gleich mal meine Freundin zum Flughafen bringen. Die fliegt nach Berlin, Beck gucken und hören.
<nunatak> oh. falscher channel
<nunatak> hee
<phjonas> danke für den Tipp
<nunatak> sorry
<CaptainAl> moin leute, hat einer eine pcie ssd im einsatz?
<phjonas> also bei Firefox 46 gibt es den Fehler mit "ü" nicht
<John-Stark> Guten Tag 
<John-Stark> Ich neu in Ubuntu, bräuchte bitte Hilfe
<DaVu> Hilfe ist hier kein Problem, aber du musst konkrete Fragen stellen
<John-Stark> hm, nur wie, ich versuche es mal 
<John-Stark> möchte WOW unter wine laufen lassen, bekomme immer Verbindungsfehler, oder es wird nicht alles. sprich Button von Battle.net, nicht angezeigt
<DaVu> hau einfach in die Tasten...beschreibe dein Problem...den Rest erfragen wir dann schon, wenn was unklar ist
<DaVu> oha...ok. Da bin ich raus. Habe wine noch nie wirklich getestet
<DaVu> aber es springt bestimmt gleich jemand ein ;)
<DaVu> warte einfach ein wenig
<John-Stark> ah, ok, ich danke dir recht herzlich 
<John-Stark> weil es ist mein einzigstes Spiel, was ich spiele
<k1l_> John-Stark: schau in die wine datenbank was man bei dem jeweiligen spiel machen muss.
<John-Stark> und wenn nichts darüber steht ?
<k1l_> das bezweifel ich stark, dass da nichts steht
<DaVu> John-Stark: ich denke k1l_meint das hier: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32314
<John-Stark> nach der übersetzung, stimmt nicht, was er da schreibt
<John-Stark> Spiel läuft nicht und bekommt keine Verbindung zum server
<koegs> hast du den ersten abschnitt gelesen?
<John-Stark> na, mal sehen, ob jemand später lust hat, mit mir daran zu arbeiten, um eine deutsche lösung zu bekommen 
<John-Stark> nein übersetzt und dann gelesen 
<k1l_> John-Stark: die mache nunmal keine linux version. also musst du entweder selber gucken und workarounds wie wine nutzen oder halt WoW die ohren vollheulen, warum sie keine linux version machen.
<koegs> ich mein, da steht was sehr interessantes in dem ersten echten Satz
<k1l_> John-Stark: das internet ist voll von leuten, die das spielen und zum laufen bekommen haben auch auf deutsch. siehe hier: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/15890259154
<John-Stark> kein Komentar 
<DaVu> John-Stark: welche wine version nutzt du denn?
<DaVu> wenn du was nicht weißt, ist das kein problem
<DaVu> dann musst du das aber sagen
<DaVu> dann können wir dir auch helfen. aller Anfang ist schwer
<John-Stark> habe das neuse Ubuntu und das neuse Wine 
<Rochvellon> John-Stark: mit Wine 1.7.14 32bit habe ich mit WoW und NVidia hier keine Probleme. Mit PlayOnLinux kannst Du einfach die Wine-Versionen managen
<John-Stark> habe hier die ATI und AMD 64bit
<John-Stark> und was habe ich schon ausprobiert
<DaVu> John-Stark: mach doch mal bitte ein Terminal auf und zeig uns doch mal die Ausgabe von : apt-cache policy wine
<DaVu> da muss eine Versionsnummer dabei stehen
<John-Stark> ich versuche mal die deutsche anleitung, aber ich bin nun mal kein Provie in sowas
<DaVu> Diese wäre interessant
<DaVu> du musst auch kein Profi sein
<John-Stark> bin erst seit 4 Tagen mit Linux zugange 
<DaVu> gib uns bitte einfach mal die Ausgabe von: apt-cache policy wine
<John-Stark> ich meine damit, nichts gegen Ubuntu, oder gegen Linux, alles top, aber bin halt auch noch kein insider
<John-Stark> schluck
<DaVu> *seufz* gibst du uns nun die Ausgabe des Befehls oder nicht?
<John-Stark> mach mich nicht vertig 
<John-Stark> und wie ?
<DaVu> weißt du was ein Terminal ist?
<John-Stark> bin drin 
<DaVu> eine Konsole wo du befehle eingeben kannst
<DaVu> und dort bitte mal...
<Rochvellon> John-Stark: hier mal meine config.wtf für 4.3.4 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/Config.wtf
<DaVu> apt-cache policy wine
<DaVu> eingeben
<John-Stark>  Installiert:           1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14
<John-Stark>   Installationskandidat: 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14
<John-Stark>   Versionstabelle:
<John-Stark>  *** 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 500
<John-Stark>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<John-Stark>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DaVu> bumm
<DaVu> da haben wir es doch
<DaVu> 1.6.2
<John-Stark> ????
<DaVu> Game needs Wine in version 1.9.6
<DaVu> Das ist die erste Zeile von: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32314
<DaVu> also...nicht das neueste ;)
<John-Stark> ok ?
<John-Stark> schau jetzt dumm aus der Wesche 
<DaVu> und jetzt mal bitte die Ausgabe von:
<DaVu> cat /etc/lsb-release
<John-Stark> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<John-Stark> DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04
<John-Stark> DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial
<John-Stark> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04 LTS"
<DaVu> ok
<koegs> John-Stark: nächstes mal bitte in einen pastebin
<John-Stark> was ist das schon wieder ?
<DaVu> koegs: ich denke, das könnte etwas schwer werden für einen anfänger
<John-Stark> lol
<DaVu> lass ihn doch bitte einfach mal
<koegs> ist nicht schwer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DaVu> ja, ich weiß
<koegs> besse als hier den chat unlesbar zu machen
<DaVu> es geht auch via pipe...aber ich will ihn nicht verwirren
<John-Stark> was kommt unter Poster ?
<koegs> dein name oder der nick unter dem du erscheinen möchtest
<koegs> dann die URL aus der Adressleiste hier reinpacken
<DaVu> John-Stark:   Dieser Artikel könnte für dich auch interessant sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/
<John-Stark> Download 
<John-Stark> aha, paste geht also 
<John-Stark> Danke für den Tip
<DaVu> John-Stark: du kannst fast jeden befehl mit an paste schicken, mit
<DaVu> befehl | pastebinit
<DaVu> das "| pastebinit" macht es 
<DaVu> cat /etc/lsb-release | pastebinit
<DaVu> gibt dir eine URL zurück
<k1l_> muss man aber erst installieren, DaVu 
<DaVu> k1l_: ist das noch nicht bei 166.04 dabei?
<DaVu> ich dachte das wäre schon mit drin
<k1l_> nicht als standard
<DaVu> ah, ok
<DaVu> John-Stark: wie auch immmer...lies mal: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/
<DaVu> ich habe es jetzt nicht gelesen, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da auch drin steht, wie man an eine neuere wine Version kommt
<John-Stark> Ich werde es versuchen 
<DaVu> und wenn du das pastebinit nutzen möchtest: sudo apt install pastebinit
<John-Stark> Habe ich gerade getan 
<John-Stark> ist installiert
<DaVu> alles klar
<DaVu> dann kannst du es mit dem Befehl oben mal testen
<John-Stark> ich meine, möchte es ja auch so einfach wie nur möglich machen 
<DaVu> cat /etc/lsb-release | pastebinit
<John-Stark> habe es gerade getan 
<DaVu> und...steht da jetzt eine URL in der Konsole?
<John-Stark> ja
<DaVu> das wäre dann das, was du hier rein setzen müsstest, aber die Info haben wir ja schon
<DaVu> war also nur mal zum Spielen ;)
<John-Stark> ah, ok 
<John-Stark> alles klar, ich hffe, man hat hier was gedult mit mir alten neuling
<John-Stark> hoffe*
<DaVu> Ja...die haben wir schon...aber du musst die auch mitbringen bei uns ;)
<John-Stark> null Problemo
<DaVu> hin und wieder wird halt das ein oder andere vorrausgestzt und da können wir auch schon mal ungeduldig werden ;)
<John-Stark> ich muss jetzt erst mal sehen, wie ich das alte wine runter bekomme und das neu drauf 
<John-Stark> werde ich eigendlich nie 
<John-Stark> alleine fühlt man sich halt hilflos 
<DaVu> du musst das alte vielleicht noch nicht mal runter werfen
<DaVu> kann gut sein, dass du es auch updaten kannst
<John-Stark> hm ok 
<DaVu> aber da bin ich mir unsicher...der Artikel wird dich erleuchten
<John-Stark> dann suche ich mal wo
<DaVu> erstmal den Artikel lesen
<John-Stark> sehe ich auch so
<DaVu> das sollte für dich im an erster Stelle stehen
<John-Stark> also, erst einmal Dank an alle 
<DaVu> du wirst viel lesen müssen
<DaVu> SEHR VIEL
<John-Stark> ich merke das schon 
<John-Stark> glaub es auch 
<DaVu> aber nach und nach wirst du die Vorteile erkennen und Dinge werden dir leichter fallen
<DaVu> Wie ich schon sagte...aller Anfang ist schwer
<John-Stark> hätte ich nur das Spiel nicht gekauft, dann wäre mir so einiges einfacher 
<John-Stark> lol
<DaVu> ok, ich lasse dich jetzt mal wieder allein in deinem Dschungel ;)
<John-Stark> so, noch ein mal herzlichen Dank und ich hoffe, wenn ich was habe, hier wieder fragen zu können 
<BlackMage> bei einem meiner Kubuntu-Systeme sehe ich bei Kate diesen Doppelpfeil für Tab und bei Kate von meinem anderen Kubuntu nicht
<DaVu> BlackMage: ich habe gerade mal geschaut....Einstellungen->Kate einrichten->Erscheinungsbild->Tabulatoren hervorheben, vielleicht
<BlackMage_> DaVu: ist bereits aktiviert
<DaVu> hmm...dann bin auch ich ratlos ;)
<DaVu> und jetzt auch raus....CU all
<fnord_> was muss ich tun , um ein Stick unter uefi bootbar zu bekommen?
<fnord_> kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<fnord_> ubuntu soll auf den stick drauf...
<jokrebel> fnord_: Da sollte sich doch was im Wiki finden. Ich hab leider mit (U)EFI nur theoretische Erfahrung
<sash_> fnord_: Einfach per dd das Image auf den Stick. Sollte funktionieren.
<fnord_> sash_: vielen Dank, hat wunderbar geklappt.
<Matze202> Hi, mal ne frage, kennt jemand von euch ne schnelle lösung, wie man alle Bilder eines Computers mit ubuntu aufzuspüren? Ich hatte viele Bilder die ich vermisse mit einem Programm bearbeiten lassen und finde die leider nicht mehr.
<Matze202> ich tippe fast, das das format dabei geändert wurde
<BlackMage> Matze202: einfach alle Partitionen mounten und dann im Dateimanager überall nach Bildern suchen
<BlackMage> bzw. nur in /media
<Matze202> BlackMage, danke, aber wenn man die formate nicht weiß, ist das ne schöne friemerei, aber ich glaub ich habe mit kfind was gefunden
<Matze202> der sucht gerade nach allen bilddateien
<BlackMage> Matze202: was meinst du mit 'aber wenn man die formate nicht weiß'?
<BlackMage> Matze202: du wolltest doch _alle_ Bilder finden?
<Matze202> BlackMage, naja normal waren die bilder alles jpg´ s und das auch kleingeschrieben, aber mit der suche danach fand ich die nicht
<Matze202> ich weiß nicht, welche dateiendung die jetzt wirklich haben
<BlackMage> Matze202: bei KFind kann man doch den Dateityp 'Sämtliche Bilder' auswählen?
<Matze202> BlackMage, jupp, hab ich leider zu früh gefragt, denn kurz nach dem ich das fragte, hab ich das auch gerade entdeckt ;) danke trotzdem ;)
<BlackMage> Matze202: jaja, das sagen sie alle...
<Matze202> BlackMage, jupp, aber zum glück bin ich nicht alle :D
<BlackMage> Matze202: wie kann man das nicht finden? ich hab das Programm zum ersten mal installiert und gestartet und sofort gefunden...
<Matze202> BlackMage, ich hatte gefragt und dann noch weiter gegoogelt und dann entdeckte ich es 
<Matze202> also das Programm entdeckte ich dann erst
<nagetier> Liege ich doch richtig, ein System auf einer SSD einrichten, umzubauen, und unter gänzlich anderer Hardware zu nutzen ist kein Problem?
<k1l_> theoretisch ja.
<k1l_> es können aber probleme auftauchen wenn gewisse treiber fehlen oder falsche geladen werden. muss man dann sehen
<nagetier> Hm, wäre ja praktisch auch ganz toll :) Kernel ist dabei natürlich generisch
<nagetier> k1l_: Treiber werden keine nachinstalliert, die kommen alle aus dem Kernel
<nagetier> Ok, werde nicht herum kommen das zu testen.. danke. 
<dadrc> dann stehen die chancen ziemlich gut, dass das läuft
<nagetier> denke auch
<k1l_> ja manchmal werden sachen auf die blacklist gepackt etc. deswegen: generell klappt das. im einzelfall muss man aber halt gucken
<nagetier> Kann man die nicht anstoßen sich neu zu generieren?
<k1l_> jaha
<nagetier> und wie?
<k1l_> aber es kann halt sein, dass man keinen desktop präsentiert bekommt. das hängt dann wie gesagt von der exakten situation ab. also ist das keine 100% idiotensichere lösung. aber in 99,99% gehts gut
<nagetier> Meine ja nur, wenn der Installer blacklistet, wäre es ja schön der Installation die neue Umgebung bekannt machen zu können.. aber ok, ich werde es testen.
<k1l_> ja dann guckste in die blacklist ob der treiber der benötigt wird (wlan, audio etc pp) eben da drin ist und es deswegen nicht klappt.
<nagetier> Ja
<BlackMage> man müsste nur wissen WIE der Installer blacklistet
<nagetier> das ist bekannt
<BlackMage> und wie?
<k1l_>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nagetier> BlackMage: besser gesagt, es ist bekannt wo diese Liste geführt wird, das Prozedere ist mir wurscht
<BlackMage> k1l_: diese Datei existiert bei mir aber garnicht...
<k1l_> ls -al /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<BlackMage> k1l_: achso du meinst die blacklist.conf und die blacklist-*.conf Dateien
<k1l_> jupp. so funktioniert blacklisten auf linux
<BlackMage> beep funktioniert bei mir nicht, kann es sein das da irgendwas geblacklistet ist?
<k1l_> beep ist schon seit jahrzehnten auf verschiedensten wegen ausgemerzt.
<BlackMage> k1l_: und kann man es nicht wieder aktivieren?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundausgabe_Systemlautsprecher/
<BlackMage> k1l_: muss ich 'blacklist snd_pcsp' auch auskommentieren?
<k1l_> kannst du ja mit modprobe testen. die blacklist blockiert ja nur den automatischen systemstart
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-23
<Matze202> hi, mir ist scheinbar eine Speicherkarte kaputt gegangen, mit photorec finde ich die karte zwar, aber das bringt nur "Error reading sector" Zähler, jetzt wollte ich die nochmal versuchen zu formatieren, aber fdisk -l listet die nicht mit auf, gibt es noch eine möglichkeit, die vielleicht wieder gangbar zu bekommen?
<stevieh> willst du fotos drauf retten oder die Karte wieder benutzen? Zweiteres würde ich am besten gleich lassen.
<Matze202> wenn die photos noch gerettet werden könnten, würde ich die gern retten, aber wenn das nicht geht, dann wäre es mir wichtiger die karte wieder gangbar zu bekommen
<stevieh> fürs retten: mit dd rescue oder so ein image ziehen und mit photorec auf dem image suchen. Und dann die Karte durch den Schredder
<Matze202> ok, thx, aber was meinste mit dem schredder? zerkleinern und weghauen?
<stevieh> genau
<Matze202> mmhhh, schade, ich hoffte, es gibt vielleicht doch ne möglichkeit die wieder zu beleben, aber wenn nicht, dann muss ich suchen, wo ich ne günstig her bekomme, bin halt gerade knapp bei kasse
<stevieh> Matze202: nimm lieber ne kleinere und hol die Bilder öfters rüber.
<Matze202> ist schon nur ne 2GB und ich sichere und mach die leer nach jedem mal, wenn ich mehrere Bilder machte
<stevieh> naja, 16GB kosten aktuell so um die 4-5€
<Matze202> stevieh, ist aber leider ne compactflash, die sind nicht mehr so gängig und daher teurer
<stevieh> ah, stimmt.
<LetoThe2nd> sd-zu-cf adapter sind da sicher ne denkbare alternative dann
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, danke dir ;) ich glaub das werde ich auch machen, weil die sd viel weniger kosten ;) (ich wusste garnicht, dass es für diese sowas gibt) ;)
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, bei den adaptern muss man aber nicht auf geschwindigkeitsbereiche oder verluste achten oder weißt du, ob die sich da schon unterscheiden können?
<LetoThe2nd> Matze202: keinen schimmer, und für so generelle kaufberatung würde ich auch eher richtung #ubuntu-de-offtopic verweisen :-)
<Matze202> LetoThe2nd, jupp, sorry aber danke trotzdem für den tipp ;)
<doev> Hallo. Auf einem Server lauscht ein Dienst auf port 50500 den ich leider nicht erreichen kann. Ich will über ssh tunneln.  ssh -fNg -L 50501:127.0.0.1:50500 user@server
<doev> ich bekomme auf der ssh console aber ein: channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<dadrc> dann hat der Server wohl die Verbindung abgelehnt =)
<sdx23> netstat -tulpen | grep 50500
<doev> ja, der server lauscht gar nicht.
<doev> komisch
<NTQ> Ich hab mir eine eigene lokale TLD per bind gemacht und die funktioniert auch, aber nur teilweise. Vorlage: https://jackal777.wordpress.com/2013/11/19/custom-tld-for-local-network/
<NTQ> Scheinbar hat Windows ein größeres Problem damit als Linux.
<geser> und was funktioniert nicht?
<NTQ> Mit nslookup finde ich unter Linux alle angelegten Zuordnungen, unter Windows nur selten. Die IP/DNS-Einstellungen sind exakt die gleichen auf beiden Rechnern.
<NTQ> Interessanterweise hat auch Firefox sporadisch Probleme. Einmal geht http://backuppc.firma und manchmal nicht.
<NTQ> Vielleicht hat hier ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit.
<geser> Ich habe hier für das Firmen-LAN auch eine interne tld. Ohne Probleme auf den Windows-Rechnern.
<geser> das Windows-nslookup hat auch eine Debug Modus, schaue mal nach, was für Abfragen an welchen DNS-Server geschickt werden und was zurück kommt.
<NTQ> geser: Guter Tipp. Danke. Anscheinend nutzt er nicht den Standardserver, wie er es sollte. Setze ich ihn Server vorher fest, dann geht's. Dann suche ich mal in die Richtung
<NTQ> Es könnte daran liegen, dass ich OpenDNS als meinen sekundärer DNS gesetzt hab, falls der lokale ausfällt.
<NTQ> Windows wechselt wohl erst wieder nach einem Neustart zum primären, wenn es einmal zum sekundären gewechselt hat.
<BlackMage> welche Gründe kann es haben das ein apache2 bei HTTPS Zugriff mir immer ein 403 zurückgibt?
<strohi> er dorf de file net lesen
<geser> was sagt denn das error.log des Apachen
<strohi> 500 auf different location oder root ;X
<BlackMage> und irgendwie loggt mein Apache2 garnicht
<BlackMage> wo wird das normalerweise eingestellt?
<BlackMage> also sprich in welcher .conf
<sdx23> Dateien unterhalb von /etc/apache2
<geser> sites-available/000-default.conf und dann bei ErrorLog schauen
<geser> bzw. in der für die Domain zuständigen .conf-Datei
<BlackMage> da steht 'ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log'
<geser> und deine /var/log/apache2/error.log ist leer?
<BlackMage> existiert nicht mal...
<BlackMage> oh
<BlackMage> existiert doch
<Matze203> ist es zu riskant für den datenträger badblocks zu stoppen, wenn er sowas wie "blk_update_request I/O error, dev sde ..." bringt? das sde ist eine Speicherkarte die sowieso defekt ist. Wenn ich es problemlos abbrechen kann, wie mache ich es? das läuft schon 5 Stunden ;)  und weil ich nicht mehr ins xfce rein komme, weil mein xserver wieder nicht will, möchte ich es gern abbrechen
<sdx23> wenn sie ehh hinüber ist, warum sollte es dann riskant sein?
<Matze203> weil ich damit noch bissel experimentieren wollte, ob ich die vielleich doch wieder gangbar bekommen möchte ;)
<Matze203> nur mit dem strg shift c lässt sich badblocks nicht stoppen, aber wie bekommt man den denn gestoppt?
<sdx23> das ist bei sd-karten relativ aussichtslos
<sdx23> kill
<nagetier> Matze203: htop
<Matze203> ich kann irgendwie nix im terminal sinnvolles eingeben
<Matze203> bei der benutzernamen eingabe kommt ständig der bericht
<sdx23> ignorieren und weitertippen
<sdx23> aber - wolltest du nicht sowieso neu starten?
<Matze203> ich wollte den computer nicht unbedingt neustarten, sondern was mit dem xserver testen, das er vielleicht wieder startet
<Matze203> "setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp" wollte ich testen
<sdx23> davon soll er wieder starten? Warum?
<Matze203> hab gerade gesehen, das ist ja doch nur die beendenkombi für den xserver, ich dachte, dass es eventuell den xserver doch nur aufweckt, mmhhhh muss ich weiter suchen
<sdx23> *shrug*
<nagetier> Matze203: lightdm läuft noch?
<nagetier> Matze203: sind unter X noch Anw offen?
<Matze203> nagetier: jupp
<nagetier> passiert dir öfter.. :)
<Matze203> nagetier: ja leider, ist scheinbar ein größeres problem mit dem 16.04er
<nagetier> sich dass dein RAM oki ist? .. du hattest den ja schon getestet, auch lange genug?
<nagetier> er
<Matze203> nagetier: der ram-test lief 3 oder 4 mal durch
<Matze203> ohne fehler
<nagetier> ja, ok
<nagetier> paste mal bitte dein dmesg
<Matze203> irgendwas noch hinten dran hängen?
<Matze203> hab den jetzt ganz schlafen lassen und wieder aufgeweckt, dann kam wenigstens der login grafisch
<Matze203> aber danach nur schwarzer monitor
<nagetier> dmesg allein wäre schon interessant.. meine da mal etwas bei dir entdeckt und nicht gemeldet zu haben :)
<nagetier> du hattest afair segfaults
<nagetier> das oder ich hatte alpträume
<Matze203> wie war das nochmal mit dem terminal paste-senden und url erhalten?
<nagetier> paket pastebinit
<nagetier> dann dmesg | pastebinit
<Matze203> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1774825 müsste es sein
<nagetier> nope
<nagetier> du darfst deine links auch gerne selber kontrollieren :)
<Matze203> ich habs ja direkt in den chatgetippt und wollte hier im chatkontrollieren
<nagetier> alles gut, neuer versuch
<Matze203> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17748125/
<florian_> j #asasasasa
<Matze203> viel spaß, ist noch viel von der speicherkarte dabei ;)
<nagetier> und somit unbrauchbar
<Matze203> deswegen fragte ich, ob ich es mit anhängen eingrenzen soll
<Matze202> jetzt reicht es mir, jetz hab ich ihn neu gestartet
<stevieh> haste deine Speicherkarte immer noch nicht gerettet oder geext?
<Matze202> stevieh: neee, aber schon ne andere gebrauchte geholt, hab für 10€ eine 4gb bekommen
<stevieh> gebrauchte speicherkarte? :-) ob das gut ist.
<Matze202> ich hoffe die hält 2 monate, dann siehst bei mir wieder besser aus
<NTQ> Weiß jemand, wie ich den korrekten Pfad zu einem Macro in LibreOffice Calc finden kann? Ich dachte es wäre sowas wie "macro://Standard.Module1.MyMacro", aber das funktioniert nicht. Zumal das Macro im Dokument selbst ist und nicht in der normalen Library.
<Matze202_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Vorlagen_und_Makros/ (vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter ;)
<NTQ> Leider nein. Die ganzen Grundlagen und darüber hinaus bis hin zu UNO hab ich mir schon durchgelesen. Trotzdem will es nicht, obwohl ich nichts anders mache.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Matze202_> nochmal zur xserver sache von vorhin, ich habe mal neu gestartet und hier ist das dmesg ohne den fehlern der Karte unter sde -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17751249/
<Matze202_> hi pLaTo0n 
<nagetier> Matze202_: wenn die Kiste sich mal wieder verabschiedet, kannst die ~/.xsession-errors von angemeldeten Nutzer pasten
<nagetier> oder halt mal hineinsehen.. wenn, dann dürfte die auffällig sein
<Matze202_> nagetier, ok thx ;) notiere ich mir gleich ;)
<nagetier> Matze202_: BIOS/EFI ist aktuell?
<Matze202_> nagetier, das hab ich noch nicht gecheckt
<nagetier> ich aber, ist es
<nagetier> ist nur noch ein beta draußen
<Matze202_> ahh ok thx ;)
<nagetier> np :)
<Matze202_> nagetier, was hälst du von den eintragungen die mir hier vorgeschlagen wurden? die hatte ich vergessen noch einzubauen, aber brachten vor der  neuinstallation auch nix --> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xserver-verabschiedet-sich-nach-ubuntu-update-/#post-8338128
<nagetier> Matze202_: UXA statt SNA half hier schon bei Nutzern
<nagetier> Die Kernelzeile sagt mir nichts
<nagetier> Auch MTRR würde ich mir mal ansehen, das sieht nicht sauber aus, könnte evtl. optimiert werden
<nagetier> Matze202_: Zeile 47 in dmesg
<nagetier> Matze202_: Die Speicherbereiche sollte alle, oder nahezu alle, write-back stehen
<Matze202_> nagetier, was kann ich da tun?
<nagetier> lesen ;)
<nagetier> kann ich die nicht mehr aus dem Kopf sagen
<nagetier> dir*
<nagetier> Matze202_: das sorgt üblicherweise aber nicht für Abstürze, sondern mindert die Performance vom VGA
<nagetier> und dennoch ;)
<Matze202_> abstürzen tut der ja auch nicht direkt, da isser ja und macht noch, aber der xserver halt leider nicht
<Matze202_> wie kann man das erweitern?
<nagetier> Matze202_: paste mal cat /proc/mtrr
<Matze202_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17754601/
<nagetier> Matze202_: machen wir später, setze es mal auf deine todo :)
<Matze202_> np ;) ich muss auch gleich nochmal vor die tür mich braten lassen ;)
<nagetier> Matze202_: sieht schon besser aus, ob wir das uncachable weg bekommen ist fragwürdig
<nagetier> ok, das stand auch in dmesg.. scheint gut zu sein
<nagetier> schmeiß den Eintrag raus aus der todo :)
<Matze202_> nagetier, können wir ja später machen, ich lass den dann erstmal manuell einschlafen, dann bekomm ich den ja wieder reaktiviert, ist nur bei selbst einschlafen, will er es nicht
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> *kratz*
<nagetier> Matze202_: SNA setzen würde ich auch jeden Fall probieren
<nagetier> auf*
<Matze202_> beim manuellen habe ich nur das problem, dass der Mauscursor nur noch aufrufen des strg alt f1 verfügbar ist und der monitor nur anspringt, wenn ich die maus bewege
<nagetier> ne, UXA
<nagetier> Matze202_: dann würde ich das automatische Ablegen erst einmal deaktivieren..
<nagetier> falls das nicht schon erledigt ist
<Matze202_> ist jetzt erstmal aus
<Matze202_> naja ich muss jetzt mal kurz raus, wenn haste später nochmal zeit?
<nagetier> Matze202_: bin da
<Matze202_> nagetier, ok, bis dann ;)
<nagetier> jup
<tojoko> hi
<mgolisch> hallo
<schwarzheit> moin allerseits
<Matze202_> hiho ;)
<schwarzheit> wow sind hier viele... hat einer der spezies zeit für mich?
<bekks> Nur, wenn Du deine eigentliche Frage stellst ;)
<nagetier> moin schwarzheit, stelle deine Frage, wird sich dann zeigen
<schwarzheit> allgemein gesagt hab ich n prob mit der akku anzeige.... die tut nich..... 
<debitux> schwarzheit: welches system auf welchem notebook/laptop/etc?
<schwarzheit> hardware isn acer aspire switch 11 V ... xubuntu 16.04 efi install....
<bekks> schwarzheit: Deine . Taste ist kaputt.
<Matze202_> nagetier, ich futter erstmal noch was, dann können wir dort weitermachen, wo wir vorhin aufgehört haben ;) wenn du noch zeit haben solltest ;)
<bekks> Stell einfachmal eine Frage in einem vollständigen Satz.
<schwarzheit> was war denn daran nicht verständlich?
<bekks> So ziemlich alles, dank der Unmengen an Punkten und zusammenhangsloser Satzfetzen.
<bekks> Schildere dein Problem doch mal in einem Satz.
<schwarzheit> na dann nochmal.
<schwarzheit> das prob ist das die akkuanzeige nicht funkrioniert. steht immer auf 0%. auch wenn das acer aspire switch 11V am strom hängt. ich sehe also nicht wenn der akku leer geht im akkubetrieb. installiert wurde xubuntu 16.04 mit efi.
<nagetier> schwarzheit: ich würde mir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PowerTOP/ ansehen, ob es dir deine Anzeige bringt bezweifle ich allerdings
<nagetier> ggf. mal eine Alternative zu der jetzigen nutzen
<bekks> Ist denn der Akku noch funktionstüchtig?
<schwarzheit> das gerät ist neu.
<nagetier> hat nicht viel zu sagen
<schwarzheit> und ja unter win funktioniert die anzeige.
<schwarzheit> ich denke das es ein problem der akku erkennung bzw. des acpi auslesens ist. ist aber nur meine theorie
<debitux> wenn du im terminal "acpi" eingibst geht es auch nicht?
<nagetier> schwarzheit: BIOS ist aktuell?
<schwarzheit> schwarzheit@schwarzheit:~$ acpi
<schwarzheit> Battery 0: Unknown, 0%
<schwarzheit> schwarzheit@schwarzheit:~$ 
<schwarzheit> BIOS ist auch aktuell. version 1.08
<nagetier> ok
<schwarzheit> darf man hier links zu bildern posten?
<mgolisch> klar
<schwarzheit> dann schaut ma bitte hier drauf: http://i.imgur.com/LOnbRiA.png
<schwarzheit> das dürfte das problem das die akkuanzeige im panel nicht funktioniert erklären
<nagetier> dass acpi den schon nicht anzeigt ist nicht gut
<nagetier> würde dmesg nach Auffälligkeiten durchsuchen
<nagetier> ein grep auf acpi könnte genügen
<jokrebel> sagt vielleicht schon das BIOS was über den Akku?
<schwarzheit> im BIOS hab ich auch schon geschaut. da steht garnix
<mgolisch> geht die anzeige unter windows?
<schwarzheit> ja
<schwarzheit> dmesg zeigt bei acpi eingrenzung auch keine auffälligkeiten
<jokrebel> schwarzheit: Das Xubuntu ist installiert? Mal ein anderes *ubuntu in Liveversion "testen" vielleicht?
<schwarzheit> ja xubuntu ist installiert. andere live version hab ich nicht getestet
<mgolisch> selber kernel..
<nagetier> mgolisch++
<jokrebel> schwarzheit: Die zweite Frage war durchaus auch als "Möglichkeit für weitere Eingrenzung" gedacht ;-)
<schwarzheit> ja das hab ich auch so verstanden :)
<schwarzheit> ist dann aufgabe für morgen
<nagetier> schwarzheit: arbeite dich mal durch powertop.. entfernt sehe ich da eine Chance
<nagetier> aber auch nur ganz entfernt..
<mgolisch> wenn es unter windows geht aber nicht unter linux muss irgendwas an der acpi implemetation faul sein
<mgolisch> kaputte dsdt oder so
<nagetier> ja
<mgolisch> evtl mal mit acpi_os kernel boot option spielen
<nagetier> schwarzheit: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<schwarzheit> ich wühl mich morgen nochma durch die komplette dmesg ausgabe. und teste nochmal n anderes live system. und vergleiche dann dmesg.
<schwarzheit> ja die seite kenn ich
<schwarzheit> ich denke das is n guter plan um dem fehler auf die spur zu kommen.
<jokrebel> gut Nacht allseits
<schwarzheit> n8i
<schwarzheit> so, dann danke ich erstmal für den gedankenaustausch. und verschwinde wieder im dunkel ;)
<schwarzheit> wünsche allen eine angenehme (kühlere) nacht :D
<nagetier> Welches xorg.conf.d Verzeichnis ist unter Ubuntu 16.04 aktiv, das unter /etc/X11/ , /usr/share/X11/ oder /usr/lib/X11/ ?
<bekks> Alle drei, in dieser Reihenfolge. :)
<nagetier> nur /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ist vorhanden, zusätzliche Einträge funktionieren aber nicht
<nagetier> ok, wir basteln noch, und werden es besiegen, ich habe da Hoffnung
<k1l> was muss man denn da basteln?
<nagetier> von SNA auf UXA umschalten bei IGP Haswell
<k1l> so alte intel karte?
<ppq> nagetier, wegen tearing?
<nagetier> naja, SNA soll eigentlich mit der IGP laufen, tut es aber nicht immer
<nagetier> ppq: haute mal nicht, 2damals" half das genau das zu beheben
<nagetier> e
<nagetier> ppq: hier stürzt das DE mehr oder weniger ab, lässt den Nutzer nicht mehr darauf arbeiten, X ist aber noch aktiv.. und ich habe die Hoffnung es löst sich damit
<ppq> ahjo
<k1l> nagetier: welche igp ist es denn?
<k1l> GMA oder älter?
<nagetier> Haswell
<nagetier> ah
<nagetier> i915
<nagetier> also älter..
<ppq> naja das ist "aktuell"
<nagetier> ok
<ppq> alles seit haswell sollte eigentlich™ keine größeren probleme machen
<nagetier> hatte es mit dem tearing schon erlegt, und das war auch eine Haswell
<nagetier> erlebt*
<nagetier> :)
<ppq> jo, hab ich hier nicht beseitigt bekommen
<nagetier> ist ~ Monate her
<ppq> nur bei 1920*1080 kein tearing, oberhalb davon sehr wohl noch
<nagetier> +3
<fnord_> Gibt es eine Größe mit der ich feststellen kann, ob mein (X)ubuntu - genauer gesagt - meine Grafik am Anschlag fährt, oder nicht?
<fnord_> was ich dann zB auf Mint übertragen kann..
<Robert_Zenz> fnord_, etwas genauer bitte, willst du einfach nur wissen wie langweilig deiner GPU ist?
<fnord_> Robert_Zenz: folgendes Problem: ich habe das Gefühl , dass sich xubuntu im Vergleich mit Mint xfce anders verhält, und zwar bezogen auf die Grafik..
<fnord_> ich möchte das irgendwie überprüfen
<fnord_> weiß aber nicht wie
<Robert_Zenz> fnord_, definiere "anders".
<fnord_> bei ubuntu & xubuntu läuft das system stabil = einwandfrei.. 
<fnord_> bei linux mint xfce gibt es ab und zu gewisse bild- Verzerrungen 
<fnord_> zB beim Fensterverschieben
<fnord_> und ich frage mich wieso
<fnord_> meine maschine ist sony vaio
<fnord_> intel grafik chip
<fnord_> 3GB RAM
<fnord_> :-(
<fnord_> mint basiert doch auf ubuntu sockel
<fnord_> also stelle ich mir die frage
<fnord_> wieso verhalten sich die systeme anders
<Robert_Zenz> fnord_, Verzerrungen im Sinne wie das: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg
<Robert_Zenz> fnord_, ?
<k1l> da würde ich eher die mint leute fragen, was genau sie da ändern.
<fnord_> k1l: die sind nicht so nett wie hier
<fnord_> Robert_Zenz: so ungefähr...
<fnord_> ja
<k1l> dann würde ich eben einfach mal nicht mint nutzen, wenn das OS kacke ist und der support behindert.
<Robert_Zenz> fnord_, dann ist unter Ubuntu/Xubuntu vsync eingeschalten, bei Mint nicht.
<fnord_> sogar anwendungsfenster auch...
<fnord_> Robert_Zenz: ok, danke, ich versuche mich einzulesen. Wozu ist eigentlich vsync zuständig?
<Robert_Zenz> fnord_, "vertical synchronization", synchronisiert die frames die von der Grafikkarte gesendet werden mit der Wiederhilrate vom Monitor, um genau sowas zu verhindern.
<fnord_> Robert_Zenz: bei mint cinammon war exxxtrem schlecht!!! extrem...
<fnord_> Robert_Zenz: ok. verstanden. vielen dank. vielleicht schaffe ich das einzuschalten. gehe davon aus. thx.
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-24
<Matze202> bekks, ppq, k1l, nagetier danke für eure Hilfe, der XServer startet jetzt wieder ;)
<Matze202> moin moin @all ;)
<Matze202> kennt jemand einen Unterschied, außer das es vom timer ausgelöst wird, zwischen dem manuellen und automatischen einschlafen? Weil meine Maus ist zwar nach dem manuellen einschlafen da, aber erst nach strg alt F1 ...F7 wieder der Cursor zu sehen.
<Matze202> achja beim automatischen einschlafen wurde heute früh der cursor auch ohne dem strg alt f1 ... f7 an, aber beim manuellen klappt das leider noch nicht
<Matze202> abänderung meiner frage von vorhin, das war scheinbar gestern nur ein zufall, dass der mauscursor nach dem automatischen einschlafen angezeigt wurde, jetzt gehts wieder nicht
<stevieh> Matze202: was hast du denn für ne grafik karte?
<cilly> Hat die Ubuntu-Live CD den Smart aka smartctl mit drauf?
<stevieh> cilly: muss guggen
<cilly> stevieh: danke, wäre nett
<stevieh> cilly: ich meinte: musst du guggen ;-)
<k1l_> ich wüsste nicht warum nicht
<cilly> oh man, ich hab hier leider keine live CD und langsames Internet, bevor ich das downloade, würde ich es gerne >>wissen<<.
<stevieh> k1l_: weil nicht alles auf der LiveCD ist?
<cilly> Also bitte HILFE und Danke kommt von Herzen
<cilly> okay bin fündig geworden
<stevieh> und ists drauf?
<stevieh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<stevieh> ich würde sagen eher nicht. smartctl ist doch bestandteil der smartmontools oder?
<nagetier> xubuntu, 15.10, ist es nicht
<stevieh> yep
<nagetier> wobei ich das sehr sinnvoll fände
<nagetier> aber okay
<stevieh> naja, meistens hat man ja schon netz und wenn nicht, zieht man es halt getrennt auf nen stick
<cilly> Hier kann man's nachlesen: https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/LiveCDs
<cilly> Ubuntu hat das also nicht drauf lt. dieser Seite. Deshalb hab ich mich für Gentoo LiveDVD entschieden
<cilly> Ist mir ein Rätsel, warum man sowas nicht auf der install CD hat. Man will doch vorher prüfen, ob der SMART-Status sauber ist...
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, ich habe hier so nettop in Gebrauch, welches merkwürdige Abstürze zeigte. Nun habe ich durch Ausprobieren rausbekommen, dass das offenbar damit zusammenhing, dass das Ding zwei Netzwerkverbindungen unterhielt, also ethernet und wlan. Ist das normal, dass ein System mit zwei Netzwerken komisch reagiert?
<k1l_> normalerweise ist man nicht gleichzeitig mit lan und wlan verbunden
<koegs> trotzdem sollte das nicht zu abstürzen führen bzw. von was für "abstürzen" reden wir hier überhaupt?
<Lengsdorfer> also, firefox und thunderbird haben sich gelegentlich verabschiedet. im Absturz Protokoll stand was von Sprachpaketen
<andy____> Guten Abend
<andy____> Ich hab ne frage bezüglich Grafikkarte und Laptop bei Ubuntu 16.04 Lts
<jokrebel> na dann schieß los
<andy____> reicht es aus wenn man den Xorg.Server Nouveau benutzt, oder sollte ich da lieber nen Proprietär Treiber benutzten?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, welche graka und was du damit vor hast
<andy____> Intel GMA und Geforce 310M ich blumbble oder so nennt sich das hier
<andy____> vor hab ich eigentlich nur zum Surfen, und Youtube, Office bereich mehr
<nagetier> schau dir an ob du zufrieden bist
<nagetier> das nvidia Modul ist auch im 2D Bereich schneller.. musst du abwägen ob du closed-source einsetzen möchtest
<nagetier> wobei mir gar nicht klar ist ob man bei der GPU-Kombination den nvidia nutzen kann
<andy____> bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit
<nagetier> dann reicht es doch aus
<andy____> achso die Properitär Treiber braucht man dann nur wenn man zb. 3D Anwendungen macht? oder lieg ich da falsch?
<nagetier> das und Videobeschleunigung, würde ich sagen. Auch lassen sich einfacher mehrere Displays einrichten
<nagetier> andy____: da viele Oberflächen allerdings auf Beschleunigungen setzen, könnte das schon von Vorteil sein
<andy____> so ich hab noch ne frage, zwegs Wlan
<andy____> seit wann heißt das Wlan in iwconfig "wlp5s0"?
<andy____> kann man das namentlich ändern?
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich über udev rules. Aber warum sollte man.
<tilt> andy____: stevieh aht recht, über selbst geschriebene udev rules kannst du einen gewünschten namen an eine gegebene MAC binden
<andy____> naja sorry war etwas verunsichert, hatte so lange kein Ubuntu mehr benutzt
<tilt> wobei ich sagen muss, mir isses genau solange wurst, dass mein wlan0 "wlx74da38856805" heisst, bis sich das aus unerfindlichen gründen irgendwann ändert
<tilt> ist doch ein schönder name
<tilt> :)
<andy____> ich hatte anfangs gedacht das ich was mit dhcp noch richten muss, weil es so ungewohnt war
<musca> tilt: das sind "predictable interface names", die sollen sich nicht mehr spontan ändern
<Matze202_> hiho @all, ich mal wieder mit meinem für viele bereits bekannten Problem, aber diesmal gehts um mehr um den Monitor.
<Matze202_> Der Xserver verabschiedet sich bei mir leider wie gehabt ständig, was ich nun aber dank nagetier rausbekommen habe ist, dass der Xserver sich offensichtlich nur noch ganz verabschiedet, wenn ich den Monitor manuell ganz ausschalte und den Computer eigentlich laufen lassen möchte. Der Monitor ist ein NEC Multisync EA243WM ( http://pc-monitore.org/staff/NEC-MultiSync-EA243WM-Handbuch.pdf ) mit viel schnickschnack und der gib
<Matze202_> t scheinbar ein Signal an den Computer zurück, der das abschalten des Xservers bewirkt, aber beim anschalten fehlt scheinbar das reaktivieren Signal, das reaktivieren Signal wird vielleicht vom Computer falsch verstanden oder der Computer erhielt ein ganz falsches Signal bei dem Abschalten des Monitors. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn diese Abschaltkommunikation komplett abgeschalten werden könnte und ich dies manuell machen kan
<Matze202_> n. Kennt sich jemand von euch mit diesem Monitor aus? Im Handbuch habe ich leider nix gefunden.
<jokrebel> sind das Vermutungen?
<Matze202_> Fakt ist, dass der Xserver abschmiert, wenn ich den Monitor ausschalte.
<Matze202_> wenn ich den dann wieder anschalte (bereits ca. 5 sek später) zeigt der monitor nur noch "kein HDMI Signal" mehr an
<jokrebel> dem XServer sollte es normal egal sein, ob hinter der Grafikkarte ein Monitor aktiv ist oder abgeschalten.
<Matze202_> jokrebel, das wünschte ich mir ja auch ;)
<jokrebel> ach HDMI - da muss ich passen. So neumodischen Kram hab ich noch nicht.
<Matze202_> aber offensichtlich ist das nicht der fall
<Matze202_> dann kann ich nur noch zu dem virtuellen terminal switchen und dort das lightdm restarten
<jokrebel> Matze202_: Bei HDMI mag der Austausch der Zustandssignale durchaus schon etwas "gesprächiger" gestaltet sein
<Matze202_> jokrebel, ja, leider
<Matze202_> jokrebel, lässt sich das einschränken?
<jokrebel> VGA oder DVI hast Du nicht zur Verfügung?
<jokrebel> Matze202_: 20:04:50   jokrebel | ach HDMI - da muss ich passen. So neumodischen Kram hab ich noch nicht.
<Matze202_> jokrebel, dvi könnte ich verwenden, nur hab ich leider kein kabel zu hand
<jokrebel> tja
<Matze202_> jokrebel, sorry, der farbwechsel hatte mich schließen lassen, dass es jemand anderes ist, sorry
<jokrebel> Matze202_: Farbwechsel? Was meinst Du?
<Matze202_> jokrebel, Schriftfarbe; als du mich direkt angeschrieben hattest, habe ich den namen nicht mit den vorherigen zeilen verglichen, sondern gedacht es wäre jemand anderes ;)
<nagetier> Matze202_: installiere mal sysfsutils, und führe ein 'systool -m i915 -av' aus, paste das dann bitte
<nagetier> 'modinfo -p i915' ebenfalls
<Matze202_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17813938/
<Matze202_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17813977/
<Matze202_> nagetier, das sind für mich leider noch totale böhmische dörfer ;) die links sind deiner vorgegebenen reihenfolge
<nagetier> ja, danke.. für mich auch, das müsste man sich mal genauer ansehen. Der zweite Befehl zeigt dir die Möglichkeiten das i915 Modul zu konfigurieren.
<nagetier> Matze202_: das sollte sich mal jemand annehmen der ebenfalls eine Intel Karte nutzt
<Matze202_> was hällst du von zeile 15 im 2. link?
<Matze202_> obwohl is ja scheinbar schon disable
<nagetier> Matze202_: DDie fiel mir auch auf, wie ich das lese, schaltet so der Monitor aber nicht automatisch ab.. nicht wie in deinem Fall, du schaltest den ab, und die GPU oder SW dahinter reagiert nicht wie vorgesehen
<Yoshimo> wieso könnte mein System auf Software Rendering zurückgefallen sein https://pastee.org/guxha obwohl das Nouveau Modul geladen ist?
<nagetier> Matze202_: btw habe ich das hier her - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics
<nagetier> Matze202_: nicht alles lässt sich wie dort beschrieben unter Ubuntu umsetzen
<Matze202_> da steht was wegen intel in der Blacklist
<Matze202_> gleich in der ersten geöffneten Datei habe ich folgendes gefunden
<Matze202_> # snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much
<Matze202_> # hardware on its own (Ubuntu bug #2011, #6810)
<Matze202_> blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<nagetier> Matze202_: SND, wie Modul für Sound
<Matze202_> nagetier, asso ;) also weiter suchen ;)
<nagetier> Auch ist das Problem von Matze202_ erst unter 16.04 existent, 15.10 verhielt sich korrekt..
<Matze202_> jopp, das hatte ich vorhin leider vergessen zu schildern, pünktlich mit dem update kam es
<Matze202_> nagetier, soll ich etwas bei deinem link unter dem "X freeze/crash with intel driver" noch versuchen?
<nagetier> Matze202_: All das müsste in ein xorg.conf.d Verzeichnis eingetragen werden, was wir schon versuchten.. das wäre btw ein anderes Problem, das angesprochen werden sollte
<nagetier> Matze202_: ok, die letzten beiden nicht
<nagetier> aber das hat eher etwas von ins Blaue stochern :)
<Matze202_> nagetier, Option "NoAccel" "True" ; Option "DRI" "False" ; Option "TearFree" "true" 
<Matze202_> nagetier, das hatten wir nicht getestet
<nagetier> Das ist richtig, nur wurde aus /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ nichts übernommen, das zusätzlich eingetragen wurde.. aber versuche es
<nagetier> und auch nicht aus /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Matze202_> stimmt
<nagetier> Matze202_: soll nicht heißen dass die Optionen nicht übernommen werden. Würde ich versuchen, setze die und schau ins log ob sie übernommen wurden. Schau auch vorher schon einmal rein und schau wie oder ob die derzeit gesetzt sind
<nagetier> -schau
<Matze202_> ich hatte ja ganz im eifer vergessen den axt aus dem forum anzuschreiben
<Matze202_> das mach ich jetzt erstmal noch, vielleicht hat der ne idee
<nagetier> scheint angebracht zu sein :p
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-25
<Kurzer> Hallo jemand da?
<Kurzer> Bekomme ich Antwort, wenn ich eine Frage stelle?
<_moep_> kommt auf die frage drauf an :P
 * _moep_ ist nun weg
<Kurzer> Ja hallo, ich habe mit Pinguy Builder eine ISO, Dist und eine Backup erstellt. Leide bekamm ich vom PC Monitor die Fehlermeldung das die Grafikauflösung nicht passt, was mache ich falsch?
<Recovery> Hallo jemand da?
<Recovery> Halooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<musca> moin Kurzer
<jokrebel> Recovery: Was schreistn so? Stell Deine Frage und gut
<Recovery> Ok, ich habe ubuntu 16.04 remastert, mit Pinguy Builder auf einer AMD hardware, dann habe ich eine andere Hardware MOBO und Graka (Nvidia eingesetzt um das ISO aufgebracht mit Multisystem zu starten, dabei hat mein Monitor (VGA-Aschluss) die Grafikauflösung bemäckelt und es ging nicht weiter. Was machte ich falsch?
<Recovery> Ich habe eine Philips 246 V Monitor, kennt den jemand?
<jokrebel> mit etwas Glück liegt es "nur" am VGA-Kabel. 
<Recovery> Mit VGA kabel bekomme ich ein Bild aber die Auflösung ist 1024*768, das ist z wenig. Was kann man da machen?
<jokrebel> Aber wenn Du natürlich ein Auflösung voreingstellt hast die der Monitor nicht kann ist es auch doof. Da kenn ich mich aber mit Deinem "Remastergedönse" gar nicht aus.
<Recovery> Ok.
<jokrebel> vielleicht kann ja der Monitor auch einfach nicht mehr als 1024 ....
<sash_> Vielleicht kann eine komische remasterte AMD-Iso auch einfach nvidia-spezifisch nicht so super viel.
<musca> nouveau kann erst ab Kernel 4.6 mit neueren Karten der 9xx-Serie umgehen
<Yoshimo> und ohne passende Firmware die in Teilen noch fehlt ist es ihre zäh
<jokrebel> tjo - nur hört der Frager diese Informationen ja gar nicht mehr :-)
<Yoshimo> wenn ich mir alle joins und quits anzeigen lass, hab ich bei Netsplits viel spaß
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: WeeChat hat da einen Smartfilter. Da werden einem nur die Join/Part angezeigt die in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit einem post stehen; alle anderen bleiben ausgeblendet. Nettes Tool ;-) ... aber Offtopic 
<Yoshimo> wenn mir trotz installiertem Nouveau-Treiber nur der Software-Renderer läd, wo könnt der Hund begraben sein?
<nagetier> Yoshimo: wird der denn auch verwendet?
<Yoshimo> lsmod sagt er ist zumindest dort aktiv
<nagetier> dann /var/log/Xorg.0.log guggen
<Yoshimo> nach was genau?
<nagetier> Yoshimo: dort werden Module geladen, und im nächsten Moment entladen, falls sie getestet und aus noch unbekannten Gründen nicht verwendet werden können.. das steht dann dort recht genau beschrieben
<nagetier> in deinem Fall gibt es wohl kein aufschlussreicheres log
<Yoshimo> die folge ist load novueau, unload, und dann steht da failed to load nouveau (already loaded) danach macht er das gleiche mit modesetting
<Yoshimo> etwas weiter unten kommt er dann mit [    83.814] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :
<Yoshimo> ich link das ganze gleich mal
<nagetier> Yoshimo: und bitte auch ein lspci -k
<Yoshimo> https://pastee.org/guxha nagetier , lspci kommt noch. Kochen grade
<Yoshimo> https://pastee.org/qbrbp lspci -k  
<Yoshimo> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)  passt nicht dazu
<nagetier> Yoshimo: der nouveau ist nicht kompatibel zu deiner GTX 980
<nagetier> Yoshimo: warum hast du recovery in deiner Bootzeile?
<nagetier> Yoshimo: Teile 145 im Log
<nagetier> Zeile*
<Yoshimo> das ist unlogisch, denn ich hab ihn aus dem oibaf ppa da ist der Patch der es ohne reclocking aktiviert mit drin.
<nagetier> für mich gilt was im Log steht
<nagetier> ab 162 ist ebenfalls ungut
<nagetier> dennoch gilt 145
<nagetier> Yoshimo: verwende das nvidia Modul
<nagetier> und geh aus dem recovery Mode raus
<Yoshimo> nagetier, das war der ursprüngliche Plan mal als Lösung, da wird der Bildschirm nur schwarz ;)
<nagetier> Yoshimo: warum hast du recovery in deiner Bootzeile?
<Yoshimo> ich vermute mal ich hab mich im Log vertan und das falsche kopiert aus meinen eigenen Versuchen
<uniCAT> Problem: NetworkManager nicht mehr im Panel/ statt NetMng Bluetooth-Symbol/ nach BT Ausschaltung erschien automatisch NetMng-Symbol in der Taskleiste drauf..
<uniCAT> Bluetooth durch rfkill beim start blockiert
<uniCAT> wie kriege ich Symbol des NetMng in der startleiste hin
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a"?
<uniCAT> sofort, sorry
<uniCAT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17850513/
<uniCAT> MATE-Oberflächlich
<uniCAT> nach der Installation Bluetooth-Symbol als standard in der Leiste dabei, aber kein NetMng, obwohl Net-Verbindung aktiv..
<bekks> Was ist "NetMng"?
<uniCAT> Network Manager - classic
<bekks> Ah.
<bekks> Dann starte den doch mal.
<uniCAT> brauche Hilfe - Grund: zu doof dazu..
<bekks> network-manager in einem Terminal eintippen :)
<uniCAT> ok, ich versuch es..
<uniCAT> bekks, ich habs geschafft..
<uniCAT> Frage: ob durch einfaches durchstarten, dieser beim nächsten Startvorgang dabei ist..
<bekks> Antwort: Probier es aus.
<uniCAT> bekks, dieser Fehler erscheint nach dem Booten.. das ist exakt der selber, wie der, nach dem Start von nm-applet..
<uniCAT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17851018/
<bekks> Die Meldungen beziehen sich nur auf GUI Spezifika, und sind für die Funktion irrelevant.
<uniCAT> bekks,  ok. anschließend habe ich durchgestartet und der mn-applet wird nicht automatisch gestartet..
<uniCAT> kann ich die start prozedur automatisieren?
<bekks> Ja. In den Systemeinstellungen kannst du die Startprogramme festlegen.
<uniCAT> thx
<uniCAT> bekks, könntest Du bitte Dein Auge auf meine apport.logs werfen?
<uniCAT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17851604/
<bekks> Dein MAte-Panel dreht am Teller.
<Keksdose_> Hallo man hat mir diesen chat emfohlen.
<bekks> Richtig.
<Keksdose_> Ich habe mein ubuntu 16.04 verschlüsselt installiert.
<Keksdose_> Beim ersten neustart habe ich über grub den recoverymodus ausgewählt und gestartet.
<bekks> Und warum?
<bekks> Warum hast du nicht ganz normal gestartet?
<Keksdose_> Dann wollte ich was installieren ala sudo apt-get install pwgen. Das ging nicht warum nicht?
<bekks> Warum hast du nicht ganz normal gestartet?
<Keksdose_> <bekks> Ich wollte alle Systemeigenschaften, soweit ich die kenne, ausprobieren. Der recoverymodus ist für mich für den Notfall am Sinnvollsten.
<bekks> Dann verlasse den Recoverymodus, und boote ganz normal.
<sash_> Startet der Recoverymodus nicht auch mit read only gemounteten Partitionen? Ich weiß es nicht.
<Keksdose_> <bekks> Wie kann ich die Verschlüsselung des Systems rückgängig machen?
<bekks> Durch eine Neuinstallation.
<Keksdose_> <bekks> Aber es gibt doch eine möglichkeit unter verlust des Home verzeichniss??
<bekks> Der Satz ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Warum bootest du nicht ganz normal?
<Keksdose_> bekks, siehe oben
<bekks> Der Recoverymodus ist nicht dazu da um Software zu installieren.
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<Keksdose_> ciao
<bekks> Arreviderci.
<Keksdose> Hallo kann man die Ubuntu Desktop version mit Unity als Server Betriebsystem einsetzen? Welche Erfahrung habt ihr damit?
<koegs> Sinnvoller ist meiner Meinung direkt ohne GUI einzusteigen
<jokrebel> ein Server sollte wohl eher keine GUI installiert haben
<uniCAT> Hallo bekks Problem mit Network Manager gelöst
<Keksdose> Danke für eure Unterstützung.
<uniCAT> bekks, Quelle: http://forums.mate-desktop.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3166 
<uniCAT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17857777/
<uniCAT> nach Restart Bluetooth-Symbol weg, an dessen Stelle erscheint das Network-Manager-Symbol.
<stevieh> ob ein server ne gui hat oder nicht ist im Jahre 2016 sowas von egal
<koegs> Mehr Software, mehr Code, mehr Angriffsfläche
<stevieh> blupp. 
<stevieh> als ob der Rest so beherrschbar ist. 
<stevieh> Wenn du damit so ein Problem hast, nimmst du als erstes mal kein Linux mehr.
<koegs> Und: mir geht es weniger um Performance als um das Verständnis was tatsächlich passietlrt
<koegs> Ich komm noch aus der Schule wo man erstmal vi lernen musste :P
<stevieh> pro GUI: schöneren Statusscreen auf dem kvm, mögliche Bedienung von Webbasierten Services direkt am Rechner.
<stevieh> koegs: keine Sorgen, in der Altersklasse beweg ich mich auch. Aber ich find es trotzdem immer wieder traurig, wenn man kvms sieht und eine 80x25 konsole drauf.
<keksdose> Hallo, was ist ein Motu?
<keksdose> Ist das ein maste of Universe?
<keksdose> r
<jokrebel> keksdose: Was hat das mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun?
<keksdose> Ich dachte ich bin im Offtopic
<imox> hmm ich habe proxmox und dadrauf 2 ubuntus als vm 
<imox> und noch andere vms 
<imox> ich kann jetzt von VM a nicht mehr auf VM b zugreifen. von allen anderen vms gehts. ping geht auch aber kein ssh oder sonst was. ich verstehs nicht. hat jmenad eine idee? 
<Keksdose_> Hallo ist es richtig das in Ubuntu 16.04 eine Ubiquity version ubuntu 14.04 hinweisend ist?  Ich warte 5 Minuten auf Antwort.
<uniCAT> sind jemandem Probleme mit Network Manager bei Ubuntu Mate bekannt?
<uniCAT> bekks, meine Lösung funktioniert doch nicht so richtig, leider
<uniCAT> warum verschwindet Network Manager vom Desktop nach dem Start?
<uniCAT> kennt jemanden ähnlich angesiedelten User-Probleme?
<Fleischwurst> Hallo, ist die Elektromigration z.B CPU ein Thema für eine Diskussion?
<Fleischwurst> Begriffsvorschlag/Diskussion:Unter Elektromigration (EM) versteht man einen Ubuntutransport durch allmähliche Bewegung von Linux in einem festen Kernel, der durch das elektrische Unity 7 verursacht wird.
<Fleischwurst> Elektromigration ist nicht euer Spezialgebiet, das ist schade.
<Fleischwurst> Aber immerhin unity ist nicht besonders beliebt, oder?
<bekks> HAst du eine konkrete Ubuntu-Supportfrage?
<Fleischwurst> Da ich hier im offtopic bin eher weniger, ich wollte nur die Diskussion vorantreiben, aber danke <bekks> für die nachfrage.
<bekks> Du bist hier nicht im Offtopic.
<Fleischwurst> Ah ich sehe du hast recht, ok, dann etwas anders formuliert. Ist Unity Support verdächtig?
<Lengsdorfer> hallo, kann man mit einfachen mittels die größe eines Directorys begrenzen? Also so, dass man z.B. nicht mehr als 1MB in ein Verzeichnis inkl. der Unterverzeichnisse kopieren kann?
<Lengsdorfer> Mittelnj
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, ist etwas kompliziert, geht aber. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8148715/how-to-set-limit-on-directory-size-in-linux
<Lengsdorfer> oh, thx
<ppq> der ansatz ist, ein dateisystem in einem sparse file anzulegen, das so groß ist wie du die begrenzung haben möchtest
<ppq> erstellen kannst du das mit      dd if=/dev/zero of=/pfad/zur/datei bs=1M count=123
<Matze202> Lengsdorfer, wenn es sich um nicht zu viele handelt, wäre ja noch ne partition möglich
<ppq> partition geht auch, klar - ist aber ein unnötig tiefer eingriff
<Lengsdorfer> ja, an partition hatte ich auch schon gedacht. aber das wäre ein wenig mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen
<bekks> Lengsdorfer: Der übliche Ansatz ist, einfach ein Quota zu verwenden.
<Lengsdorfer> ohja, ich glaube das ists. thx
<bekks> Was ist denn das zu Grund liegende Problem?
<Lengsdorfer> es werden dateien gesammelt, die irgendwann auf einen stick passen sollen. isn bischen merkwürdig, aber so ist das leben:)
<bekks> ?
<sash_> bekks: Quota kann man aber doch nicht ordnerbasiert machen, oder?
<bekks> Ich detektiere eine xy-Frage :P
<sash_> Also, auf ext4 zumindest. Mit zfs oder btrfs könnte das klappen.
<bekks> Daher fragte ich nach dem ursächlichen Problem. Wenn ich einen User in einem Verzeichnis einschränken will, will ich üblicherweise nicht, dass er mir woanders das System zuscheisst.
<sucouf> Hallo ich habe (K)ubuntu auf meinem Laptop installiert. Doch immer wenn ich den Bildschirm zuklappe fährt er sich fest. Er geht nicht in den Standby aber auch nicht wieder an. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? 
<jokrebel> sucouf: Bildschirmschoner abschalten vielleicht?
<sucouf> jokrebel: ich glaube ich habe keinen aktiviert. wenn ich nichts mache wird der bildschirm nach einiger zeit dunkel und geht dann aus. 
<mrkramps> sucouf, das ist dann trotzdem der bildschirmschoner
<sucouf> mrkramps: wie kann ich den in kubuntu aus machen?
<mrkramps> ich vermute mal in den einstellungen
<mrkramps> ansonsten, siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner/
<sucouf> das wiki sagt: In KDE Plasma 5 ist gegenwärtig keine Funktion für einen Bildschirmschoner implementiert. Dies betrifft alle Kubuntu-Versionen seit 15.04.
<nagetier> sucouf: kannst du nach dem wieder aufklappen mit strg-alt-f[1-6] noch ins tty?
<sucouf> ich habe glaube ich 16.04
<jokrebel> sucouf: Dann schau mal in den "Energie-einstellungen/-optionen
<sucouf> jokrebel: nach was soll ich da schauen?
<jokrebel> naja nach alles was da "schlafen legt"
<sucouf> jokrebel: Die energieverwaltung sagt, dass der rechner in den ruhezustand gebracht wird, "Wenn der Bildschirm heruntergeklappt wird". 
<bekks> Dann schalt das ab.
<sucouf> das is genau was ich möchte, aber as funktioniert nicht
<sucouf> ich brauch doch den ruhezustand. ;(
<nagetier> sucouf: welche Grafikkarte hat der Laptop (alles nur Interessensfragen meinerseits)
<sucouf> nagetier: nein das geht nicht. habe ich schon probiert. der rechner friert einfach ein.
<sucouf> nagetier: ich glaube intel integriert im prozessor
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> alles klar, danke
<sucouf> nagetier: kann ich dir iwi infos geben, die dir weiter helfe?
<nagetier> sucouf: leider nein, ein weiterer Anwender versucht das Problem ebenfalls in den Griff zu bekommen, bisher nicht erfolgreich
<nagetier> sucouf: selbes Verhalten, selbe GPU
<sucouf> nagetier: ich habe noch einen alten laptop auch mit intel gpu integriert. da klappt alles
<nagetier> k, das wird eine andere Generation an GPU sein, vermute ich?
<nagetier> ok*
<sucouf> ich habe über den prozessor / gpu auch nix bei google gefunden. ich scheine echt allein mit diesem problem zu sein ;(
<nagetier> sucouf: informiere dich mal nach SNA / UXA .. ein Umstellen von SNA auf UXA könnte helfen
<nagetier> sucouf: das betrifft den Xserver
<nagetier> sucouf: wenn das alles nicht klappt, und du das dringend benötigst, was auf einem Laptop verständlich ist, würde ich auf eine aktuelle 14.04 gehen
<jokrebel> sucouf: So ganz allgemein. Manchmal klappt der Ruhezustand einwandfrei out-of-the-box. Manchmal auch nicht. Wenn es nicht klappte habe ich persönlich aber auch noch nie eine Lösung gefunden gehabt, um es doch zm laufen zu bringen.
<sucouf> ok, ich schau mal, was ich mit uxa un sna anfangen kann. danke
<mrkramps> sucouf, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/#Performance-Probleme
<kante> hallo, noch alle wach?
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-26
<Pearson19> elastisch Underhose
<Keksdose> Hallo gibt es Viren wenn man Wine nutzt?
<Keksdose> Oder anders gefragt: Wenn man auf Wine verzichtet hat man dann keine Befürchtung zu haben eine virulente Ansteckung zu erleiden?
<Keksdose> <Ich brauche Support> Welche Arten von Viren z.B Bloatware, phishing, Foren Exploits etc sind realistisch vorhanden und was kann ich dagengen machen?
<Keksdose> Ich warte auf Support.
<Keksdose> Hallo welche Funktion habe bei <sudo update-initramfs -u -v> die parameter -u -v ?
<Keksdose> Mir nutzt die manpages nichts da ich kein english verstehe, deshalb bitte ich um Support
<Keksdose> Den parameter  -v    This option increases the amount of information  you  are  given               during the chosen action. Vertsehe ich nicht. Wer kann weiterhelfen?
<Keksdose> google Translator >>> Diese Option erhöht die Menge an Informationen, die Sie während der gewählten Aktion gegeben. Das verstehe ich nicht.
<Balu> Keksdose: Wenn Du einen Befehl eingiebst, so liefert ein Programm meist irgendwelche Informationen zurück darüber, was es gerade tut. Mit der Option -v werden die Informationen reichlich ausfallen.
<Balu> Zum Beispiel entpackt tar ein File-Archiv. Mit tar -v werden alle ausgepackten Dateien namentlich aufgelistet. Ohne das -v wird nur ausgepackt und lediglich der Prompt ausgegeben.
<Keksdose> Hallo hat ubuntu einen monolitischen Kernel?
<Balu> Keksdose: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/ beantwortet Deine Frage
<Keksdose> Danke <Balu> ich hatte es nicht gefunden, danke. 
<uniCAT> ext2 or ext3 für /boot? 
<uniCAT> tendiere für ext2, da schneller, kleiner und ohne journaling-funktion, als ext3..
<rysc> hallihallo ubuntu
<rysc> gibts ne möglichkeit, dateisystem-loops automatisch zu fixen?
<rysc> hab aus versehen symbolische links in dem ordner erzeugt, auf den der link zeigt
<andrus> kriege vsftp nichtr ans laufen
<andrus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17910016/
<koegs> andrus: da solltest du besser mal ins vsftp log gucken
<andrus> wo finde ich das
<koegs> andrus: in /var/log
<andrus> da steht nichts
<andrus> drin 
<andrus> lässt sich anscheinend garnicht starten
<packer_> hallo
<fnord_> wozu ist der Bluetooth in meinem Laptop zuständig?
<fnord_> (altes Gerät)
<fnord_> und wieso geht er nicht aus, wenn ich auf ausschalten drücke?
<Balu> fnord_: Ältere Laptops haben oft nur 1 Kontrolllämpchen für Bluetooth und WLAN. Wenn eins von beiden an ist, brennt das Lämpchen.
<fnord_> Balu, es geht weniger um Lämpchen, als mehr um das Symbol in der Task-Leiste...
<fnord_> ich kriege das nur, wenn ich es aus gestarteten Programmen komplett rausnehme
<Balu> Könnte das, was auf die Lämpchen zutrifft vielleicht auch auf das Symbol zutreffen?
<fnord_> du hast Recht
<fnord_> Balu, Gestern hatte ich die Kuriosität gehabt, dass BT-Symbol hat den Network Manager Symbol verdrängt.. also es kann stimmen...
<fnord_> Kurios, weil nach heutiger Neuinstallation hat sich das gelegt..
<Balu> fnord_: wenn Du BT nie benutzt und es Dich stört, kannst Du es ja im Bios ausschalten.
<fnord_> So etwas gibt es in meinem BIOS nicht :-)
<Balu> Dann ist der Laptop aber schon ziemlich alt, oder?
<BlackMage> Balu: was hat das mit dem Alter des Laptops zu tun?
<Balu> BlackMage: alte Rechner haben meist ein altes BIOS. Ein altes BIOS hat eventuell nicht die Möglichkeit Bluetooth abzuschalten.
<BlackMage> Balu: ???
<BlackMage> ich verstehe nicht was das mit dem Alter zu tun hat
<Balu> fnord hat einen alten Laptop bei dem er, nach eigener Aussage, BT nicht im BIOS ausschalten kann, weil es diese Funktion dort nicht gibt. Alte BIOSe können eben oft weniger als neue.
<mrkramps> rfkill block BTDEVICE
<fnord_> Balu, genau 7 Jahre - vista-zeit
<fnord_> aber es läuft.. es ist ein vaio ;-)
<jokrebel> oh Gott; Vista! da muss(te) man doch eh alles 3 Mal machen bis es (warum auch immer) dann doch noch klappte.
<jokrebel> oh Gott! VaIO
<fnord_> 3x aus gewaltiger Höhe auf den Boden aufgeschlagen, und:
<fnord_> überlebt!
<jokrebel> und was genau hilft das?
<fnord_> Qualität, mein Lieber, Qualität! ;-)
<Lengsdorfer> hallo, ich habe hier einen nettop zwischen, der bei mate 'unstabil' läuft -programme stürzen ab, das panel stürzt ab- und bei xfce stabil scheint. Ist Mate für sowas bekannt? 
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: "einen nettop zwischen"?
<Lengsdorfer> jo, ein nettop. nuc.
<nagetier> nutzt MATE 3D-Zeugs auf der Oberfläche?
<mrkramps> afaik nicht
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: wenn, dann tippe ich auf die GPU, die da probleme macht
<Lengsdorfer> kA. Da scheinen so Schattengeschichten zu passieren,
<mrkramps> aber ich glaube, auch mate schreibt diese abgefahrenen logdateien
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: welches Ubuntu, und welche MATE-Version läuft?
<Lengsdorfer> ubuntu 16.04
<Lengsdorfer> mate läuft grad nicht, schwierig zu sagen
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: ich fragte wegen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE/#Installation - guck nach ob 1.14 läuft
<nagetier> und wenn es 1.14 ist, sollte man überlegen wieder auf 1.12 ohne PPA zu gehen *grml*
<mrkramps> mate muss auch nicht "laufen", reicht ein blick in die paketverwaltung
<Lengsdorfer> so. also installiert ist 1.14
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: also bekannt ist MATE für so etwas jedenfalls nicht
<Lengsdorfer> hmm. gut, also ich werd jetzt mal ne zeit lang mit xfce spielen. mal schauen, obs auch längerfristig stabil bleibt
<bekks> Lengsdorfer: Bist zu zufällig Bonner? :)
<Lengsdorfer> jo
<Lengsdorfer> Eingeborener :)
<bekks> Ah :)
<Stockbrot> Guten Abend!
<mrkramps> hallo
<Stockbrot> Kennt sich jemand näher mit "gnome-calendar" aus? (Syncronisation per Dateienabgleich)
<BlackMage> Stell doch einfach die Frage?
<Stockbrot> ^^
<Stockbrot> Wo liegen die Kalenderdateien von "gnome-calendar" und welche bequemen, privatsphärefreundlichen Möglichkeiten gibt es, den Kalender ohne einen Account auf einem fremden Server zwischen Ubuntu und Ubuntu - System zu syncronisieren?
<Stockbrot> ^^
<BlackMage> Stockbrot: frag doch im "#gnome-calendar room at GNOME IRC server" nach
<Stockbrot> danke
<BlackMage> Stockbrot: steht auch im GNOME Wiki! zu gnome-calendar (was übrigens 1. Suchergebnis bei Google zu 'gnome-calendar' ist)
<Stockbrot> mal nachsehen... die leute in #gnome-calendar - chat haben bis jetzt nicht geantwortet
<Stockbrot> deine antwort von gerade bezog sich aber nur auf den ort des #gnome-calendar - chats, oder?
<Stockbrot> denn im gnome-wiki kann ich nichts entdecken
<BlackMage> Stockbrot: aber da hättest du erfahren können wo du nachfragen sollst
<Stockbrot> ja. mir erschien dieser Raum eigentlich besser (143 Clients online) anstelle des #gnome-calendar - Raums (15 Clients online)
<Stockbrot> Aber ja, du hast themenmäßig Recht
<BlackMage> ja, aber wer von diesen 142(ChanServ zählt nicht :P ) kennt sich mit gnome-calendar aus?
<Stockbrot> (problem solved :P thanks BlackMage)
<BlackMage> Stockbrot: du brauchst mir doch nicht zu danken... dank lieber denen die dir geholfen haben
<Stockbrot> nichts des zu trotz ein dankeschön xD ein solches ist nie fehlplatziert xD
<BlackMage> Stockbrot: na gut, ich will mal nicht so sein
<Stockbrot> ;)
<mnass_> moin - ich hab ne Frage zum File-Roler - Ich will eine 1,5 GB große 7zip datei entpacken - verschlüsselt .. allerdings braucht das Programm ewig - belegt aber kaum Speicher noch CPU - was kann da falsch sein?
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-19
<Dronepilot> Hi :o
<Drohnenpilot> ö.ö
<empedokles78> Bei mir wird der Hyphen "'" in Libre Office beim Punkt-Tabulator als Dezimalpunkt angesehen. Hat der Bug mit Libre oder Ubuntu zu tun?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Eine Freundin von mir hat Kubuntu auf einem Laptop mit intel Grafikchip installiert (HP Compaq 15-s100ng). Die Installation hat funktioniert, aber es gibt häufig Abstärze. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es am intel-Grafikkartentreiber liegen könnte (hab was zu häufigen Abstürzen im Zusammenhang damit gefunden). Die Frage ist nun, ob es sinnvoll wäre, den Treiber zu entfernen oder zu deaktivieren
<Mrokii> und es mit einem (wie auch immer gearteten) STandardtreiber zu versuchen (VESA, oder was auch immer).
<k1l_> welches kubuntu genau? welcher cpu ist verbaut?
<Mrokii> k1l_: Kubuntu 17.04. Laut Internet ist es folgende CPU: "Intel Celeron N2840 / 2.16 GHz". Es gibt nur den intel-Grafikchip, also kein nVidia oder so.
<LetoThe2nd> klingt grob untermotorisiert, vor allem wenn da vielleicht noch dazu ein bisschen wenig ram drin ist
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich mal in die logs schauen, aber wenn das system eh schon an der grenze ist kann es auch sein dass da einfach überlastmechanismen anfangen zu greifen
<Mrokii> LetoThe2nd: Laut Internet hat das Ding 4 GB RAM, das sollte eigentlich genügen, denke ich. Bisher lief das Ding mit Win 10, so ganz langsam wird es also wohl nicht sein.
<Mrokii> LetoThe2nd: Ja, ich werd mir die Logs mal anschauen, sobald ich auf das Gerät Zugriff hab. Das mit dem "möglicherweise Graphic Trieber-Problem" war auch nur eine Vermutung aufgrund der beschriebenen Abstürze, die wohl nicht nur ein einziges Programm betreffen.
<LetoThe2nd> Mrokii: jo 4gig sollten schon reichen. und mit win 10 hat das eigentlich nix zu tun, das läuft gerade auf schwachen maschinen gar nicht sooo schlecht :)
<LetoThe2nd> Mrokii: xsession-errors und dmesg halt mal anschauen. vielleicht sticht was raus.
<Mrokii> LetoThe2nd: Okay. Ich dachte, das wäre vielleicht etwas ressourcenhungriger. Hab aber selbst so gut wie keine Erfahrung damit.
<Mrokii> LetoThe2nd: Ja, werd ich tun.
<LetoThe2nd> Mrokii: die zeiten in denen windows das böse war sind lange vorbei - gerade im vergleich mit so dickschiffen wie kde :-)
<Mrokii> LetoThe2nd: :) Okay. :)
<Divergenz> Ist es möglich, dass .iso-Dateien per Doppelklick direkt eingebunden werden und ich sofort Zugriff auf die Verzeichnisse erhalte?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu und welcher desktop?
<Divergenz> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Xfce
<k1l_> weil gnome (unity) sollte das mit dem nautilus automagisch machen
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images/#Einbinden-von-Image-Dateien-in-das-Dateisystem
<le_bot> Title: CD-Images › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Divergenz> k1l_ Ich sehe dort keine Lösung für Xfce. Kann ich dennoch z.B. gmountiso verwenden?
<k1l_> Divergenz: jo
<jokrebel> auf "laut Internet" Angaben würd ich mich ja eher nicht verlassen sondern es selbst am aktuellen System nachschauen/überprüfen Mrokii 
<ubuntu-mate> nabend
<ubuntu-mate> wo wird der kernel log gespeichert?
<tomreyn> ubuntu-mate: /var/log/kern.log
<ubuntu-mate> danke tomreyn 
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-20
<patr> moin moin 
<p_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meine anwendungstaskleiste wieder bekomme
<k1l_> "wieder bekomme"? welcher desktop? was hast du gemacht?
<p_> mate 1.16.2
<p_> na die leiste ist unten verschwunden ich hab nix gemacht
<k1l_> war das jetzt einmalig so? hast du mal einen neustart versucht? scheint wohl bei mate ab und zu aufzutreten
<k1l_> gibt es die obere leiste noch?
<p_> noe
<p_> das panel ist ganz weg
<p_> seit eininger zeit
<k1l_> geht der guest account?
<p_> ja die obere leiste gibt es noch 
<p_> ja der guest account geht noch 
<k1l_> dann mach einen rechtsklick auf die obere leiste (wo frei ist) und leg eine untere wieder an
<p_> alles zu muss mal aufräumen 
<p_> habe jetzt eine neue angelegt
<p_> aber die zeigt mir keine anwendungen an 
<p_> die ich gestartet habe
<k1l_> "mate-panel --reset" soll wohl alle panel einstellungen zurücksetzen auf standard
<p_> moment
<k1l_> ja, dann musst du dem panel noch wieder die taskbar hinzufügen.
<p_> ah danke
<p_> jetzt sin dsie da
<p_> die ist immer abgestuerzt hin und wieder weiss nicht warum 
<NTQ> Ich habe einen komischen Fehler mit apt-get innerhalb eines LXC containers: https://pastebin.com/38j6T2wh   Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich den löse?
<le_bot> Title: lxd - failed to get canonical path - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> NTQ: is das ne vollvirtualisierung?
<NTQ> deem: Ein LXD-Host mit mehreren Containern auf ZFS. Mit anderen Containern hab ich das Problem nicht. In dem Fall laufen auf Host und Container Ubuntu 16.04
<NTQ> Ich weiß nicht, ob man das Vollvirtualisierung nennt.
<deem> also container? shared kernel?
<sdx23> NTQ: warum hast du überhaupt grub in dem Container? Aber: grub-probe klingt als wäre das durch os-prober aufgerufen. Also den daktivieren:  GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<deem> wen ndas nur container mit nem shared kernel sind, dann brauchen die eh kein grub. die booten ja nicht wirklich
<NTQ> Ich hab bisher immer ein vorhandenes Ubuntu-Image benutzt.
<easy>  hallo. ich brauche hilfe bzgl chinesischer zeichen in linux
<NTQ> Also da gibt es ja extra ein Repository mit images von fertigen Containern
<NTQ> sdx23: Wo muss ich die Zeile einfügen?
<NTQ> Vor dem apt-get scheint nicht zu reichen.
<deem> ich vermute mal in /etc/default/grub. oder du deinstallierst einfach grub komplett
<NTQ> deem: hmja, momentan lässt mich apt-get nicht mal das machen.
<NTQ> Ich habd ie Zeile eingetragen. Muss ich dafür "neustarten"? Denn so scheint sich nichts zu ändern
<deem> das greift direkt, sobald grub mit apt-get aufgerufen wird
<deem> und ja, das mus sin /etc/default/grub
<NTQ> Er hängt sich immer noch am selben Fehler auf mit grub-probe. Ich könnte natürlich grub-probe einfach überschreiben und exit 0 zurück geben. :-D
<NTQ> Aber das muss doch anders gehen
<NTQ> apt-get remove grub geht auch nicht. Der bleibt beim selben Fehler hängen.
<deem> das problem sollte eigentlich in lxc - 0.8.0~rc1-4ubuntu37 und grub2 - 2.00-7ubuntu3 gefixt sein
<deem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1060404
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1060404 “update-grub runs and fails in containers” : Bugs : grub2 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<NTQ> deem: Den Bug hab ich auch schon gefunden, aber im Container ist ja kein lxc installiert. Oder geht es da um den Host?
<NTQ> Auf dem Host läuft Version 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 laut "apt-cache show lxc" und 2.13 laut "lxc version"
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Sorry, hab deine Nachricht erst jetzt gesehen. Stimmt schon "Laut Internet" ist immer so eine Sache. Ich hab halt noch keinen Zugriff auf das Gerät, kann also momentan gar nichts machen. War nur mal so eine erste Recherche. Genaueres kann ich (vielleicht) erst feststellen, wenn ich das Ding vor mir hab.
<jokrebel> allemal besser als Spekulationen Mrokii 
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier eine etwas komische Situation die erst auf mich so gewirkt hat als hätte mich jemand gehackt, aber irgendwie wenig Sinn ergibt und vielleicht doch hoffentlich nur ein sehr seltsamer Bug ist.
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier einen Laptop den ich heute morgen zugeklappt habe bevor ich zur Arbeit gekommen bin. Als ich den Laptop gerade aufgeklappt habe und er aus dem Stand-By wach wurde war der Gast-Account eingeloggt, jedes Programm aus dem Launcher war mehrfach geöffnet und es war irgendwie halb gecrasht (man konnte nichts mehr anklicken, aber die Tastatur ging noch).
<RedNifre> Ich habe mich dann per Terminal ausgeloggt und in meinen eigenen Account eingeloggt, in dem das Farm-Thema verstellt war (ich nutze normal dunkle Fensterrahmen, jetzt ist das helle Theme eingestellt).
<RedNifre> Was mich wundert: Der Rechner war ja im Stand-By und ist nicht von aussen per SSH oder sonst was zu erreichen, was ja auf einen Einbrecher hindeuten würde. Das wäre aber Quatsch, denn der hätte ja einfach den Laptop mitgenommen.
<RedNifre> Ein Angreifer über das Internet hätte wohl auch nicht alle Programme geöffnet und das Farmthema verstellt, oder?
<k1l_> hat der nen touchscreen?
<RedNifre> Gibt es einen Bug bei dem während des Stand-Bys oder beim beginnen des StandBys wild alles angeklickt wird?
<RedNifre> Ja, der hat einen Touchscreen. Ist ein Thinkpad X1 Carbon von 2015
<k1l_> was ich mir denken könnte wäre, dass er nicht ganz in den stanby gegangen ist, oder wieder wach wurde, und dann wilde eingaben vom touchpad/touchscreen bekommen hat
<k1l_> also "zu früh zugeklappt" könnte ich mir denken
<RedNifre> Kann ich in irgendwelchen Logs nachvollziehen ob heute über den Tag hinweg etwas passiert ist? Ich weiß ja wann ich ihn zu- bzw aufgeklappt habe.
<RedNifre> Naja, ich klappe ihn immer zu um in den StandBy zu wechseln.
<k1l_> syslog angucken
<RedNifre> hm, also über den Tag hinweg gibt's die ganze Zeit logs vom kernel, NetworkManager und wpa_suuplicant... ich schätze das ist im Stand-By normal?
<k1l_> nein
<RedNifre> dann ist es vermutlich nicht richtig in den Stand-By gegangen.
<k1l_> oder hast du da wakeonwlan an oder so?
<RedNifre> Weiß ich nicht, wäre möglich.
<RedNifre> Ist das eine Ubuntu-Einstellung oder eine BIOS-Einstellung?
<k1l_> bios erstmal
<RedNifre> Jedenfalls kommt erst interessantere logs als ich nach hause gekommen bin, da kommt  kernel: [42248.374385] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid [drm]] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 85
<RedNifre> und danach ein Raw EDID hexdump.
<RedNifre> ist das relevant?
<RedNifre> [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x2] has bogus alignment
<RedNifre> sagt mir jetzt so direkt nichts ',:-/
<RedNifre> Und was ist denn apparmor DENIED? Davon gibt's nämlich auch noch so einige [42280.062172] audit: type=1400 audit(1497978364.917:2459): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session" name="/var/cache/samba/" pid=18002 comm="pool" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=999 ouid=999
<RedNifre> Wie schlimm sind eigentlich segfaults? Könnte ein segfault in compiz die seltsamen Vorgänge erklären?
<ppq> segfaults sind fatal für einen prozess, ja
<k1l_> ich glaube nach wievor, dass irgendwas, wie wakeonwlan (was schwachsinn ist auf einem laptop, den man rumträgt) den aufgeweckt hat und dann der  touchscreen da eine millionen eingaben gemacht hat
<RedNifre> okay, ich hoffe mal dass es daran lag. Kann mir auch kein Angriffsszenario vorstellen bei dem jemand alle Programme im Gast-Account öffnen sollte.
<easy> weches ist der beste newsreader für linux um aus dem usenet herunterzuladen?
<k1l_> !newsreader
<le_bot> Informationen zu Newsreader finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Newsreader
<ppq> hauptsache da steht sabnzbd nicht mit drin
<k1l_> gibts als sabnzbdplus im repo
<ppq> jo
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-21
<doev> guten morgen.
<doev> welchen sinn macht rsyncd? Wäre der zu nhemen, falls man keinen SSH-Zugang freigeben möchte?
<sdx23> doev: Ja. Und generell bei öffentlichen Servern, e.g. Mirrorn. Die Repos der meisten großen Distributionen werden per rsync gesynct (ohne dass da jeder Mirror-Betreiber einen ssh-Zugang beim Mastermirror hätte).
<doev> ok, danke
<christoph> hi, eine zeit lang war es in ubuntu möglich das man die fenster nach rechts und links schieben konnte und die dann die hälfte des bildschirms eingenommen haben
<christoph> irgendwie macht mein ubuntu das nicht mehr
<christoph> kann mir jemand sagen wie das heißt, bzw warum das nicht mehr funktioniert
<tbohr> Hallo liebe Ubuntu Community, ich benötige einmal Hilfe für den Aufbau einer VPN Verbindung. Szenario: Ubuntu Server 16.04 soll sich mit einem VPN Server via ipsec verbinden. IKE/ISAKMP Parameter und IPSEC Parameter liegen vor. Welchen Client würdet ihr empfehlen?
<doev> weiß zufällig jeamnd wie ich einen benutzer und passwort in der rsyncd.conf setze?
<k1l_> christoph: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn genau?
<christoph> 16
<k1l_> ich nehme mal 16.04 an?   und welcher desktop?
<dreamon_> Hallo. Gibts eine Gui möglichkeit eine externe (leere Festplatte) zu Verschlüsseln. Ohne mit der Konsole durchzukämpfen. gnome-disk-utility konnte es in der 12.04 Version (laut wiki)
<k1l_> dreamon_: kann es das jetzt nicht mehr?
<dreamon_> k1l_, Nein, nicht unter Formatieren und ansonsten ist es ausgegraut. (nicht anklickbar)
<k1l_> ist "cryptsetup" installiert?
<dreamon_> k1l_, Datenträger formatieren → Typ des Dateisystems wählen →  Datenträgerbezeichnung als "Label" vergeben →  auf "Verschlüsseln" klicken
<dreamon_> Den Punkt Verschlüsseln klicken gibts bei mir nicht mehr.
<dreamon_> »cryptsetup« ist bereits die neuste Version (2:1.6.6-5ubuntu2).
<DaVu> christoph: wenn das Unity ist, dann brauchst du das unity tweak tool. Dann geht das wieder
<k1l_> dreamon: manchmal ändern sich die exakten memüpunkte oder die übersetzung.
<christoph> tweak tool ? okay
<DaVu> gib mir nen moment gerade
<k1l_> christoph: nutzt du denn unity? andere desktops haben das nicht oder nicht standardmässig aktiviert.
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> so ist es...nur wenn es Unity ist
<dreamon> k1l_, Im Wiki steht (das wurde für 14.04 geschrieben!) → Datenträger verschlüsseln → Ebenfalls nur mit der Version aus Ubuntu 12.04 ist es möglich, einen Datenträger direkt mithilfe die Laufwerksverwaltung zu verschlüsseln. Dabei wird ein LUKS-Container mit AES-128 Verschlüsselung angelegt.
<k1l_> christoph:  wie beim auto: details sind wichtig. sonst bringt dir die turbolader anleitung nichts, wenn du einen benziner fährst
<DaVu> christoph: wenn (und nur wenn!!!!) du Unity hast, dann bitte: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<DaVu> Wenn es installiert ist, öffnen un unter "Arbeitsflächeneinstellungen" den Reiter "Fenster einrasten" auswählen. Dann kannst du alles so konfigurieren, wie du möchtest
<christoph> arbeitsflächeneinstellungen kenne ich noch nicht wo finde ich das
<DaVu> du musst erst das tweak tool installieren
<DaVu> bitte alles lesen, wenns geht ;)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Warum nicht per Terminal mit cryptsetup?
<k1l_> dreamon: hast du bereits eine partition erstellt?
<Frickelpit> sudo cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdxy sollte reichen
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Würde das gerne öfters machen und bin schwerflällig mir das immer zu merken. fange immer wieder bei Adam und Eva an. 
<dreamon> Ja Partition hab ich erstellt kannse aber auch wieder killen falls nötig
<Frickelpit> dreamon: cryptsetup luksFormat reicht für die meisten völlig aus
<k1l_> dreamon: ist sie ausgehängt?
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich sie gerade eingehängt.
<dreamon> Sollte sie ausgehängt sein?
<k1l_> iirc ja
<k1l_> ich kann das hier gerade nicht testen, aber ich finde massenweise anleitungen, die das auch im jahr 2016 noch so mit dem gnome disks gemacht haben.
<k1l_> wenn die partition schon existiert: unmounten (stop button clicken), auf das zahnrad klicken, formartieren und dabei verschlüsselt anwählen.
<dreamon> Ok Befehl ist durch. Jetzt muß ich sie noch formartieren? Beim Einhängen sagt er "er erkennt kein Dateisystem"
<Frickelpit> dreamon: mit cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdxy <luksname> öffnen
<Frickelpit> danach kannste die unter /dev/mapper mit dem luksname finden (der Name ist frei wählbar)
<Frickelpit> kann also auch Wurstbrot o.ä. heißen
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ok, da ist sie unter /dev/mapper/xxxx
<Frickelpit> dreamon: das kannste nun nehmen zum formatieren
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Hmm.. was ich bisher mit gparted gemacht habe. Das wird vermutlich der /dev/mapper/xxxx nicht finden?
<Frickelpit> Nein, im Terminal funktioniert das mit mkfs.ext4 z.B.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ok. Funktioniert und kann es auch mounten. Das mit dem /dev/mapper/ wußte ich nicht, war das früher nicht immer über loop?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Nein, da verwechselst du etwas mit iso files
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Hab das mal was gelesen, der hat es so gemacht → cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop0 container 
<dreamon> Da hatte ich auch immer die Probleme das loop0 schon vergeben war und all son Zeug. Was ich dann nicht mehr geblickt hab
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Vermutlich hast du das hier gelesen, da geht es um eine container Datei: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Containerdatei/
<le_bot> Title: Containerdatei › LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Stimmt.. Richtig.. Verdammt mein Fehler das war ja auch eine Datei die Verschlüsselt(Container).. Da hatte ich einmal loop7 und verstand die Welt nicht mehr
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Hast mir vielleicht noch einen Tip, wenn ich die Festplatte nun anstecke und passwort eingebe. Dann mountet er sie automatisch. Ich kann aber als normaler User nicht darauf schreiben. Was muß ich machen daß das doch geht. (ext4)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: das übliche halt, sorge dafür, dass dein User der Besitzer wird mit chown.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich müßte als root ein Verzeichnis anlegen und das mit chown umstellen .. Das heißt der User kann im / von dem Dateisystem nicht selbst ein Verzeichnis anlegen?
<Frickelpit> Nein, kann er nicht
<Frickelpit> User können nur in /tmp und im eigenen /home schreiben
<Frickelpit> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown/#Beispiele
<le_bot> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Wenn ich ein NTFS anlege dann geht das. Die Rechte wären in dem Fall nicht wichtig. Da es ja eh PW geschützt ist. Gibt es Dateisystem das es mit den Rechten unter Linux nichts so genau nimmt?
<k1l_> gvfs kann auch als user einhängen
<k1l_> (das ist das was nautilus nutzt)
<dreamon> Wenn ichs ansteckte mountet er es unter /media/dreamon/5xxxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx. Wenn ich das als root anlege und dort die chown anpasse.. dann sollte es doch bei jedem einhängen klappen?
<mgolisch> wenn er das als dein user/für dein user mounted sollte der immer schreibend auf den mountpunkt zugreifen können
<mgolisch> vermutlich hat der user einfach im filesystem keine berechtigung dort zu schreiben
<christoph> @k1l_ und @ DaVu hat geklappt danke hab es jetzt erst ausprobiert
<christoph> das problem ist irgendwie hab ich es geschafft den starter zu deaktivieren
<christoph> die suche  / dashboard und started lassen sich gar nicht aktivieren
<k1l_> christoph: was hast du denn vorher gemacht? hast du mit compiz rumgespielt? geht der guest account normal?
<christoph> nein hab nur gearbeitet
<christoph> vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen das ich vor ein paar wochen ubuntu studio ausprobiert habe
<christoph> so wieder da, war wohl ein neustart nötig
<christoph> also alles gut ;)
<christoph> danke nochmal
<k1l_> ok :)
<NTQ> Ich habe hier einen Samba Fileserver mit Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. Welche Tools kennt ihr, die alle Daten auf dem Share katalogisieren können, sodass man auch innerhalb von PDFs, Textdateien, usw. suchen kann?
<ppq> NTQ, schau mal ob hier was für dich dabei ist: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen/
<le_bot> Title: Desktopsuchmaschinen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Hm, tracker klingt da am besten. Das könnte ich dann auch über ein PHP-Skript im Browser zur Verfügung stellen. Ich frag mich nur gerade wie groß die Datenbank wird, wenn ich 3 TB indiziere. Na vielleicht probiere ich es später mal aus
<ppq> wenn es 3 TB textdateien sind - recht groß :)
<ppq> bei video-/bilddateien werden ja sicherlich nur metadaten indiziert
<NTQ> Ist viel Indesign, Word, Excel, PDFs und Bilder. Also ja, wird sich wohl in Grenzen halten ;-) Bevor ich das Ding los lasse, muss ich aber noch schauen, wo ich die Ordner konfigurieren kann, die indiziert werden sollen. Na mal schauen.
<holgersson> NTQ: Der KDE-Dienst baloo kann die zu indizierenden Verzeichnisse auf jeden Einstellen, löscht aber scheinbar keine alten Indexdaten - zumindest wächst bei mir die Indexdatenbank durchgängig.
<holgersson> NTQ: Ich hab mir sogar angewöhnt, grep & find zu benutzen, zumal das mit regulären Ausdrücken (Regex) ausgezeichnet funktioniert. Meines Wissens gibt’s dazu auch graphische Oberflächen, in die man dann Pfad & regulären Ausdruck reinhämmern kann.
<juliank> holgersson: grep Läuft aber nicht mit PDF oder anderen nicht Textdateien, und ist halt auch super langsam
<juliank> Seien wir ehrlich, Suchen war am schönsten auf BeOS
<NTQ> holgersson: Es geht halt darum, dass später die Leute, die mit ihrem Windowsrechner auf das Sambashare zugreifen können, etwas schneller suchen können. Denn momentan kommen sie auf die glorreiche Idee die Windowssuche auf das Netzwerk loszulassen. Das funktioniert ja schlecht ohne Indizierung.
<holgersson> juliank: Stimmt. Ich hab eindeutig zu viel (komprimierten) Plaintext hier;-)
<holgersson> NTQ: Wäre es da nicht da beste, das Ganze über eine WebGUI vom OS zu „entkoppeln“?
<juliank> NTQ: Die kommen auch so auf die Idee.........
<holgersson> NTQ: Tracker, baloo & Konsorten lassen sich m.W. von Windows aus nicht nutzen.
<NTQ> holgersson: ja, das war die Idee. Eine Suche über den Browser. Aber dahinter muss ja irgendeinen CLI-Engine oder was fertiges mit Webinterface.
<NTQ> Die Weboberfläche ist ja schnell gezimmert.
<juliank> tracker ist ja so ziemlich standard
<juliank> Irgendwie wäre es cool wenn die bei PDF noch OCR machen würden, wenn kein "Text" drin ist
<holgersson> Ich dachte tracker wäre nur Gnome-Äquivalent zu baloo mit etwa gleicher „Kompetent“.
<holgersson> *Kompetenz
<juliank> holgersson: Ja, gut, das kann durchaus sein. Wobei es aber eben durchaus unabhängiger ist, wie GNOME komponenten im Allgemeinen, als balloo was ja den ganzen kde frameworks rotz reinzieht :)
<juliank> Insbesondere braucht tracker halt keine GUI
<juliank> auf yakkety:
<juliank> tracker: 2 upgraded, 80 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded.  After this operation, 69.8 MB of additional disk space will be used.  
<holgersson> juliank: Hier (kein ubuntu) scheint es auch kaum Abhängigkeiten zu haben.
<juliank> baloo-kf5: 0 upgraded, 156 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded. After this operation, 283 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<juliank> Ist schon nen unterschied
<holgersson> juliank: Vielleicht kann man ja krunner dazu bewegen, tracker zu nutzen :D
<juliank> Naja, wenn man KDE schon hat, sieht es ja ganz anders aus mit den Abhängigkeiten :)
<holgersson> Es sieht auf den ersten Blick aber gerade aus, als wäre tracker vom Funktionsumfang besser.
<juliank> Aber wenn man auf nem Server ist oder auf nem anderen Desktop braucht tracker halt keine KDE libraries :)
<juliank> Das kann sein.
<juliank> Tracker wurde übrigens auch in Maemo auf dem Nokia N900 benutzt für die Mediadatenbank
<holgersson> Gut, aber die Trackerversion hat sicher mit der aktuellen soviel gemeinsam wie KDE3 mit KDE5 :Þ
<juliank> Ach, *so* viel getan hat sich da nicht
<juliank> kde3 zum heutigen Plasma sind ja quasi 2 verschiedene Desktops :D
<juliank> Tracker ist da eher gemäßigter in seiner Evolution :)
<holgersson> OK. Aber ich würde die Diskussion jetzt eher nach -offtopic verlagern, eher wieder irgendwelche Admins/Ops hier aggressiv werden :>
<ppq> alles gut, solange eh nix los ist ;)
<sash_> Würde übrigens vielleicht eher Richtung Elasticsearch denken.
<sash_> Gibt auch nen Filesystem-Crawler, vielleicht auch Indexer 
<sash_> https://github.com/dadoonet/fscrawler/blob/master/README.md, Kibana noch davor und chic ists
<sash_> Die oben diskutierten sind halt Desktop-Indexer.
<juliank> sash_: Naja, der ganze Java Kram ist schon ziemlich riesig. Tracker hat eine Desktop Komponente, aber ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht nur den Daemon zu nutzen
<sash_> juliank: Die fehlende Komponente. Was machst du im Anschluss mit den Daten?
<sash_> *Schnittstelle
<juliank> sash_: Was machst du mit Elasticsearch damit? Du willst ja quasi nen Suchanfrage eingeben und nen Dateinamen zurück (oder nen Link zur Datei? k.A.) 
<sash_> juliank: Kibana vorschalten und nach allem möglichen Kram suchen
<sash_> Dateiname, Inhalt, whatever
<sash_> Das fscrawler-Dings kenn ich jetzt auch nciht.
<sash_> Das letzte Mal, als ich sowas gemacht habe, habe ich perlfect search genutzt
<sash_> Das ist ca. 4000 Jahre hre
<fluke2_>  Hallo ich nutze zwar PearlLinux(basiert auf Ubuntu) hoffe aber daß mir wer bei einem grundlegendem Problem helfen kann.Betrifft eine Win7 partition und ein gelöschtes linux :/
<fluke2_>  Ich hab leichtsinnigerweise eine Installation von Pearl via Gparted gelöscht,da ich was anderes installieren wollte. Dann kam mir was dazwischen und ich hab win7 eine Zeit lang mit supergrubdisk gestartet.
<fluke2_> Danach hatte ich versucht,mit Rescatux den MBR wiederherszustellen,was ein Fehler war und misslang.
<fluke2_> jetzt sagt mir GParted ""/dev/sda: unrecognised disk label"" -ist da noch was zu machen???
<fluke2_> Laut fdisk scheint noch alles da zu sein....
<fluke2_> MAYDAY :D
<fluke2_> Hat keiner von 144 einen rat für mich?
<fluke2_> BITTE HILFE ich kenn mich hier nicht wirklich aus.....
<jokrebel> was ist denn Rescatux?
<fluke2_> ah:) so ein rettungssystem,gibts auf supergrubdisk.org
<fluke2_> es verspricht div probleme löse zu können
<fluke2_> u.a. mit mbr
<jokrebel> wenn Dir das noch nicht alles verbogen hat... Ich hätt das ja als erstes mal mit ner LiveCD versucht; ein chroot wie im Wiki beschrieben benutzt und dann ein update-grub versucht
<fluke2_> also laut fdisk ist noch alles da
<jokrebel> also so als Schnellschuß ohne genaueres über Dein System zu wissen
<fluke2_> ich weis snicht was ein chroot is
<fluke2_> :/
<jokrebel> !chroot
<le_bot> Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<fluke2_> hmmm bin unsicher ob ich noch was versuchen soll,weg dem risiko alles zu verlieren
<fluke2_> soweit ich das bisher verstehe,ist die partitions tabelle beschädigt
<fluke2_> oder
<jokrebel> ach so! Datensicherung sollte natürlich IMMER vorhanden sein (oder spätestens jetzt endlich versucht werden)
<fluke2_> sehr komisch - ich weiß- hilft mir jetzt aber nicht
<fluke2_> hat mein problem mit der part tabelle zu tun?
<jokrebel> wir können da nur spekulieren. Aber sicher erst mal die (vielleicht noch vorhandenen) Reste Deiner Daten. Dann sehn wir weiter
<jokrebel> !datensicherung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<jokrebel> !datenrettung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<fluke2_> wie gesagt lt fdisk ist alles noch da
<jokrebel> wie gesagt: (nun ganz deutlich) Kein Backup - keine Gnade (sorry)
<fluke2_> abgesehen wie soll ich was sichern worauf ich nicht zugreifen kann(auch nicht mit livesystem)?
<fluke2_> "Danke"......brauch du mal was.....
<nagetier> Es muss die Hitze sein
<jokrebel> wenn Du nicht mal mehr mir LiveSystem drauf zugreifen kannst könnte ggf. testdisk oder ddrescue noch helfen
<jokrebel> Aber wenn Du noch nicht mal Lust hast Ratschläge anzunehmen ... good luck
<jokrebel> nagetier: jou vermutlich
<k1l_> richtig wäre gewesen, von anfang an eine windows cd/usb zu nutzen um den windows mbr zu installieren, wenn man den grub mit linux nicht mehr will/nutzt. sieht aber so aus als wenn da die partitionstabelle kaputt ist nach irgendwelchem gefummel
<jokrebel> k1l_: We nicht die Zeit hat für Datensicherung, Analyse und Problembehebung, sondern sich lieber mit einem nicht ernst gemeinten "Danke" schnell verabschidet, dem ist leider nicht zu helfen.
<easy> hallo. ich brauche bzgl chinesischer zeiche. Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
<Kischt> Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand erklären wie ich Ubuntu auf einen 64GB USB Stick installieren kann, damit meine privaten Daten persistent bleiben und verschlüsselt sind z.B. mit LUKS? Ich habe eine Anleitung zu Kali Linux gefunden, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das Prinzip auf Ubuntu Installieren kann. https://docs.kali.org/downloading/kali-linux-live-usb-persistence
<le_bot> Title: You are being redirected... (at docs.kali.org)
<ppq> Kischt, du kannst ubuntu auf einem usb-stick genau wie auf einer festplatte installieren. allerdings solltest du dazu den rechner im bios csm modus starten bzw. in diesem vom installationsstick booten
<holgersson> ppq: Wieso CSM-Modus, also „BIOS-kompatibel“?
<ppq> mach dir einen installationsstick fertig, boote im csm mode von ihm, schließ den 64 GB usb-stick an den rechner an, starte den installer und wähl einfach den 64 GB stick als installationsziel. den bootloader dann auch auf dem stick installieren.
<ppq> holgersson, so läufts auf mehr rechnern. außerdem weniger einrichtungsaufwand
<holgersson> OK, klingt sinnvoll.
<ppq> als live-system mit verschlüsselung der persistenz-partition geht sicher auch - irgendwie™
<Kischt> ppq Ich wusste nicht, ob es möglich ist auf den Installationsstick die eigene Installation zu schreiben, deshalb hab ich Ubuntu gerade in VirtualBox laufen und quasi meinen Stick in VirtualBox eingebunden. Ich sehe jetzt auch nur den USB Stick bei der Partitionierung. Wie soll ich den USB jetzt formatieren? Passiert das alles automatisch? Momentan besteht noch keine Partition auf dem Stick und wie kann ich diese verschlüsseln? 
<ppq> Kischt, am einfachsten ist es, wenn du zwei sticks nutzt: einen als installationsmedium und einen als installationsziel
<k1l_> Kischt: du kannst nicht auf dem selben stick installieren, von dem du gebootest hast
<ppq> geht schon, ist aber umständlich
<k1l_> du kannst aber virtualbox direkt vom .iso booten. und dann auf den stick installieren
<ppq> naja, so umständlich auch wieder nicht
<k1l_> grub kann auch isos booten, so ist ja nicht.
<Kischt> k1l_ Auf Basis meiner vorherigen Versuche bin ich jetzt bei der Virtualbox Variante gelandet, scheint auch zu funktionieren, da ich den Stick wie gesagt sehen kann. Ich kenne mich nur mit Verschlüsselung nicht aus und habe angst wenn ich jetzt falsch partitioniere beim Installieren, kann ich später meine Daten nicht mehr verschlüsseln und muss nochmal von Vorne anfangen.
<holgersson> Kischt: Wie gut ist Dein Englisch? Ich finde den Archlinux-Wikiartikel zum Thema ganz gut, mom.
<k1l_> Kischt: der installer hat (iirc) auch eine automatische vollverschlüsselung als option.
<Kischt> Gerade steht bei dem USB Stick "Freier Speicherplatz" und wenn ich die Anleitung aus den Kali Linux docs richtig verstanden habe, erstellen die ja zwei Partitionen auf dem Stick. Eine unverschlüsselte und eine verschlüsselte die automatisch als persistence beim starten eingebunden wird.
<holgersson> Kischt: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system
<le_bot> Title: dm-crypt/Encrypting an entire system - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Kischt> holgersson Sollte ausreichen um die Wikiartikel zu verstehen. Danke für den Link.
<holgersson> Kischt: /boot (unverschlüsselt), <LUKS-Container>, und in den LUKS-Container kommt dann das eigentliche Dateisystem.
<ppq> Kischt, vergiss besser die kali-anleitung, es gibt zu große unterschiede zwischen den distributionen als dass das eins zu eins übertragbar wäre. nutz besser die automatische luks-partitionierung des instalers. dabei ist alles persistent - das system und deine nutzdaten. die werden nicht so getrennt wie bei einem live-system (was die kali-anleitung vermutlich beschreibt)
<holgersson> Ja, wenn der Installer das abdeckt solltest Du den benutzen.
<Kischt> Wenn das per Installer geht wäre es top. Lass ich dann alle Häkchen ausgewählt beim Installer? Also auch den Punkt "LVM .... verwenden" Hier ist ein Screenshot: http://imgur.com/a/YBK5r 
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<ppq> oh cool, das ist jetzt optional?
<ppq> in dem fall kannst du es auch deaktivieren, das erleichtert den datenzugriff von einem live-system aus falls das system auf dem stick nicht mehr bootet
<Kischt> Okay, hab gerade gemerkt man muss LVM auswählen sobald man die Verschlüsslung aktiviert.  
<Kischt> Glaube das ist trotzdem nicht die Lösung, weil mit dem automatischen Installer zwar die Verschlüsslung ausgewählt werden kann, allerdings nicht das Ziellaufwerk, also meinen USB Stick.
<k1l_> den stick hast du doch schon ausgewählt, oder?
<ppq> Kischt, nur um sicherzugehen: du hast einen stick als quelle und einen weiteren als ziel, richtig?
<ppq> wenn ja, sollte der installer das anbieten
<Kischt> Ich hab einen USB als Ziel und Quelle des ganzen Installers ein Ubuntu das in VirtualBox von der ISO bootet. Das sollte doch eigentlich aufs gleiche raus kommen, wie wenn ich zwei Sticks benutze? Bei dem Installer will er auf meine VBox Festplatte schreiben, die ich in Virtualbox erstellt habe. Nein, ich kann das Laufwerk nur auswählen, wenn ich den untersten Punkt im Installer auswähle. (siehe Screenshot "Etwas Anderes") Dann 
<Kischt> sseln deaktiviert. 
<ppq> [...] (siehe Screenshot "Etwas Anderes") Dann
<ppq> [23:38:04] <Kischt> sseln deaktiviert. 
<ppq> so kam das hier an, da fehlt wohl was.
<ppq> aber ja, so müsste es auch gehen. hast du den stick in den vbox einstellungen hinzugefügt, so dass er durchgereicht wird?
<ppq> und die virtualbox extension für usb2.0/3.0 support installiert?
<ppq> und bist am host mit deinem nutzer in der gruppe vboxusers?
<Kischt> Sorry: 'Dann wird aber wieder der Punkt "...verschlüsseln." deaktiert.' Ja der Stick wird durchgereicht und vom Installer erkannt, da ich ihn sehen kann wenn ich "Etwas Anderes" auswähle auf weiter drücke und dann die ganzen Festplatten und Partitionen aufgelistet werden.
<Kischt> Wenn ich in Virtualbox "Try" anstellen von "Installation" auswähle kann ich den Stick auch als Laufwerk einbinden. 
<ppq> jo, ok. in dem fall musst du es wohl selber einrichten. erstell eine boot-partition (2 GB sollten reichen), stell ein dass sie als /boot gemountet werden soll, und eine partition für den luks container.
<ppq> das geht alles im installer-wizard
<ppq> im luks-container (wird gesondert angezeigt!) dann ein dateisystem für / anlegen
<Kischt> Passt es wenn ich die boot partition als "Primär" und "ext4" lasse? Und welches format und eibindungspunkt bekommt der luks-container? Hier sieht man nochmal alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: http://imgur.com/a/IxrLi
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<Kischt> *einbindungspunkt
<ppq> Kischt, für boot kannst du ext4 nehmen und in /boot mounten lassen. für die andere patition wähle "physikalisches volume für verschlüsselung"
<ppq> und ja, ruhig beides primär
<ppq> dann erscheint ein neues "gerät" in der liste, das in wirklichkeit der luks container ist
<ppq> in diesem dann ein fs anlegen für /, auch ext4
<Kischt> ppq, wenn ich die zweite Partition (physikalisches volume für verschlüsselung) erstelle bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Das Erstellen des Dateisystems ext4 der partition 1 auf SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sdb) ist fehlgeschlagen ."
<Kischt> Und "Es trat ein Fehler aus, als die verschlüsselten Datenträger konfiguriert wurden.  Die Konfiguration wurde abgebrochen."
<mgolisch> wieso ist da überhaupt ne zweite platte?
<mgolisch> ist doch ne vm oder?
<Kischt> Die eine ist die, die ich in Vbox angelegt habe und die andere ist mein USB Stick auf dem ich Ubuntu installieren will.
<mgolisch> wieso hast du eine angelegt?
<mgolisch> oder willst du ubuntu in der vm installieren?
<mgolisch> evtl. hab ich nicht verstanden was du machen willst
<mgolisch> und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das man am anfang die platte auswöhlen kann auf der man ubuntu installieren will
<Kischt> Ich dachte ich brauch eine Platte innerhalb der VM, damit sie laufen kann. Aber rein praktisch brauch ich keine, weil ich die VM nur benutze damit ich den installer laufen lassen kann
<Kischt> Ich versuch es mal ohne die Platte in der VM, dann kann sie eigentlich gar nicht anders als meinen Stick zu benutzen..
<Kischt> mgolisch Bekomme die selbe Fehlermeldung wenn ich die "physikalisches volume für verschlüsselung" partition erstelle wie davor, auch ohne VM Festplatte.
<mgolisch> wieso erstellst du irgendwas?
<mgolisch> kannst du nicht einfach den haken für verschlüsseltes lvm klicken?
<mgolisch> or meinst du das?
<Kischt> mgolisch Nein. Das komische ist, wenn ich keine Festplatte in der VM benutze dann fehlt der Schritt komplett in dem man den haken für verschlüsseltes lvm klicken kann. Ich komme dann sofort in die Oberfläche mit den Partitionen. 
<mgolisch> evtl ist der usb stick irgendwie komisch partitioniert oder so
<Kischt> http://imgur.com/a/FglDe Da lande ich.
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<mgolisch> mal versucht ne neue partitionstabelle drauf zu schreiben mit gparted oder so?
<mgolisch> oder einfach den button da drücken
<mgolisch> vermutlich
<mgolisch> aber ka ob das wirklich dann nen unterschied macht
<Kischt> mgolisch Also in gparted sieht auch alles normal aus. Musste jedes mal den kompletten stick per gparted formatieren, weil nach der Fehlermeldung trotzdem Partitionen erstellt wurden.
<Kischt> gparted: https://imgur.com/a/o7zFR
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<mgolisch> ja sieht richtig aus
<Kischt> Man hat mir gesagt "wechsel zu Ubuntu". Da gäbe es immer jemanden der schon einmal so ein Problem hatte wie man selbst. Für einen verschlüsselten live usb stick aber scheinbar nicht. x)
<mgolisch> also ich hab das eben probiert mit meinem sandisk 16gb stick da geht es einwandfrei
<Kischt> Hast du die installation von VBox aus laufen?
<mgolisch> nee kvm, hab kein virtualbox installiert
<Kischt> Was hast du genau bei der Zweiten Partition ausgewählt? Oder kannst du direkt den haken für verschlüsseltes lvm klicken?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> ist das ein spezieller usb stick oder so?
<mgolisch> du hast die vm aber schon neu gestartet ja?
<Kischt> Okay hab jetzt nochmall alles auf dem Stick mit Gpartet gelöscht und die VM neu erstellt und gebootet. Jetzt kann ich es auch wieder auswählen. 
<mgolisch> okay
<Kischt> Ich hoffe er wählt jetzt die richtige Partition aus. Sieht das für dich richtig aus? https://imgur.com/a/4AwFV Das ist die Stelle an der sich unwissende wie ich ihr Host Betriebssystem aus versehen überschreiben
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<mgolisch> wenn du den usb stick ausgewählt hast sollte alles top sein
<mgolisch> hoffe das funktioniert nun
<Kischt> Und was hat es mit dieser SWAP partition auf sich? Hab gelesen, dass man das für live USB sticks nicht verwenden soll weil man sonst mehr schreib/lese Zugriffe hat und ein OS auf dem Stick ohnehin schon nicht ideal ist wegen den lese und schreibzugriffen? 
<mgolisch> denn ich geh nun ins bett, ist schon reichlich spät
<mgolisch> ja da mag was dran sein, kannst ja deaktivieren wenn du genug ram hast
<Kischt> "wenn du den usb stick ausgewählt hast sollte alles top sein" also ausgewählt hab ich nicht. Ich musste die Sprache auswählen, ob ich aktualisierungen herunterladen will und sonst hab ich den obersten punkt "Festplatte löschen und Ubuntu installieren (+ verschlüsslung)" ausgewählt.
<mgolisch> naja hast ja sonst nix in die vm reingetan
<mgolisch> oder?
<Kischt> Ich halt dich nicht länger auf, jedenfalls danke und schönen abend.
<mgolisch> jo danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-22
<doev> guten morgen
<doev> Ich versuche per cifs ein smb-share zu mounten. Der Benutzername ist abc\name <- wie setzte ich den parameter richtig?
<doev> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=abc\\name //192.168.1.7/test /test =>  Password for abc\name@//192.168.1.7/test  ... jedoch wird das Passwort nicht angenommen
<geser> doev: ist abc die Domäne? Falls ja, probiere "-o domain=abc,username=name"
<doev> ich vermute
<doev> geser, danke das war es
<doev> Ein Backup auf ein SMB-Share beschwert sich über SymLinks (Operation not permitted) ... kann man da was machen?
<koegs> doev: ist der zielserver windows oder ubuntu?
<koegs> in der smb.conf kann man da evtl. noch was machen, bei einem windows-ziel gehts glaub ic nicht
<doev> koegs, der Zielserver ist eine NAS (Linux), aber leider habe ich nur ein smb-share bekommen. Mit nfs fange ich nicht an. Müsste doch funktionieren, wenn ich in ein  tar-archiv schreibe.
<koegs> wenn du direkt ins tar schreibst, sollte das kein problem machen
<snooky> hi all
<snooky>  ovh verweigert mir das mieten eines servers bei denen. kennt jemand von euch ne seite wo ich einen server über das tor netzwerk mieten kann? zahlung per cc
<koegs> snooky: ganz mieses crossposting und offtopic
<snooky> schon gut, ich gehe einfach ins inet kaffee ^^
<snooky> https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=165629
<le_bot> Title: High Secure Server (brauche paar infos) • debianforum.de (at debianforum.de)
<NTQ> Das ist echt komisch. Ich kann die Links vom postillion nicht mehr öffnen. Mein Firefox friert instantan ein. Irgendwas machen die da, was Firefox oder meine Addons nicht mögen.
<k1l_> probier mal ohne deine addons. und dann selektiv wieder aktivieren
<Tim_tim> hey :) ich hab ständig nen internal error "sry ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error. executable path /sbin/plymouthd. wie bekomm ich das weg?
<ppq> räum mal innnerhalb von /var/crash/ auf
<ppq> und schau ob die meldung immer noch bei jedem start kommt
<Tim_tim> wie mach ich das am schnellsten? <<vorsicht anfänger
<Tim_tim> ich brauch ja rootrechte
<ppq> terminal öffnen, ls /var/crash/
<ppq> dann: sudo rm /var/crash/_lib_systemd_systemd-udevd.0.crash # zum beispiel
<ppq> mit tab-vervollständigung musst du nicht den ganzen pfad tippen
<Tim_tim> _sbin_plymouthd.0.crash
<Tim_tim> meinste?
<ppq> ja
<Tim_tim> ja ist weg. und dann beim neustart schauen obs wieder auftaucht?
<ppq> jo
<Tim_tim> top! thx
<tuvok> nabend
<tuvok> ich hab mal ne frage ich hab nen olles laptop da is nen ubuntu 11. irgendwas drauf oder 10. irgendwas das ding hat zwar usb aber is so alt das man davon nich booten kann .. kann man wenn man das olle ubuntu startet und dann auf den stick geht darüber das ubuntu installieren? also auch so das die komplette platte platt gemacht wird.. 
<tuvok> oder gibt es da evtl. nen anderen trick? wenn man keine Rohlinge hat? :D
<tuvok> außer diese zu kaufen
<tuvok> diskettenlaufwerk hab ich auch noch
<dadrc> tuvok, das geht, ist aber nicht ganz einfach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<le_bot> Title: Installation/FromLinux - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tuvok> dann werd ich sicherlich durchfallen
<tuvok> danke
<sysdef> oder per Axt-Suppe: man sagt einem nachbarn, dass er das unbedingt testen muss. wenn man damit fertig ist, leiht man sich die dabei erstellte CD aus
<sysdef> ... nachbarn oder freund
<tuvok> :P
<tomreyn> Na toll, VDS mal wieder (wie lang diesmal?) vom Tisch, dafür gibt's Vollbepflanzung mit Staatstrojanern.
<tomreyn> Hoffen wir mal dass es da auch noch wegweisende Urteile gibt.
<ppq> falschen channel erwischt? ;)
<tomreyn> ups, ja, in der tat, sorry
<ppq> kein problem. nur falls du dich über ausbleibende reaktionen wunderst :p
<tomreyn> ;)
<Tim_tim> ich hab nen plymouthd error. internal error ubuntu 16.04. wie bekomm ich den weg?
<nagetier> Tim_tim: Falls sich dazu unter /var/crash/ etwas findet, den Eintrag mit sudo entfernen
<Tim_tim> hab ich schon das letzte mal versucht. war wieder da
<nagetier> Ah, du warst es,  stimmt
<nagetier> Dann.. kann ich nicht weiterhelfen
<nagetier> Tim_tim: Ist es denn nur eine störende Meldung, oder wirkt sich das auf das System aus?
<Tim_tim> weiss ich nicht genau. also bis jetzt ist es nur eine störrende meldung.
<nagetier> Dann würde ich damit vorerst leben und mir keine Sorgen machen
<Longbottom> Tim_tim: https://askubuntu.com/questions/407131/why-is-plymouthd-crashing-on-startup schon gesehen? Aber lass das mit dem chown, das ist recht seltsam.
<le_bot> Title: boot - Why is plymouthd crashing on startup? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<marenz> moin
<marenz> Ich hab einen Laptop mit zwei Videokarten. Eine Stromsparende Intel und eine für Spiele etc, Nvidia
<marenz> ich kann zwischen ihnen umschalten, muss mich dazu aber neu anmelden
<marenz> ich wollte jetzt fragen ob ich evtl eine parallel Session starten kann mit nur der neuen Karte
<marenz> *schnellen
<marenz> normal schalte ich mit sudo prime-select intel|nvidia um und dann melde ich mich neu an
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-23
<empedokles78> Wenn ich in Twitter in der Mitte eines Satzes in Firefox ein #-Symbol schreibe, wird dieses an den Satzanfang gesetzt. Hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<vlt> empedokles78: Kann ich hier unter Ubuntu 16.04, aber mit Firefox 51.0.1 nicht nachvollziehen.
<vlt> (Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich genau die Mitte des Satzes getroffen hatte.)
<k1l> empedokles78: wie immer: erst mal ohne addons testen. 
<Tim_tim> gutes programm für css?
<vlt> Firefox? :p
<Tim_tim> ;) ich versuch jetzt mal bluefish
<rentier> Servus, wie krieg ich avidemux_2.6.20 "fest" installiert und automatisch ge-updated? Benutze aktuell das AppImage aber das ist mir zu nervig
<ppq> es gibt ein inoffizielles PPA
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avidemux/#Fremdquellen
<le_bot> Title: Avidemux › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> wird anscheinend auch noch gepflegt
<Tim_tim> muss der IMAP Benutzername mit dem des zB GMail Kontos übereinstimmen?
<tomreyn> Tim_tim: der benutzername zum login über das IMAP-protokoll ist bei GMail der gleiche wie der zum login über das webinterface. bei anderen benutzern müssen imap-benutzername und webmail.-benutzername nicht identisch sein.
<tomreyn> äääh bei anderen *anbietern* (als gmail) meinte ich.
<Tim_tim> ok. ne ich meinte eh gmx. bei geary bekomm ich des fenster nicht groß genug dass ich alles ausfüllen kann..
<tomreyn> keine ahnung, hatte nie imap bei gmx, das war immer kostenpflichtig.
<Tim_tim> ok hat funktioniert :)
<Tim_tim> wie kann ich das TouchPad von meinem Notebook komplett stilllegen? Wenn ich schreibe springe ich manchmal in eine andere Zeile ohne dass ich selbst was gemacht hab..
<Tim_tim> Unter den Einstellungen hab ich das TouchPad eigentlich schon deaktiviert aber 'Linksdrück' und 'Rechtsdrück' funktionieren noch immer.
<Tim_tim> wo kann ich denn bei gnome die system töne einstellen?
<rentier> ppq, thx!
<rentier> ppq, was soll ich denn jetzt installieren, avidemux2.6-gtk, avidemux2.6-qt4 oder -qt5? bzw was ist der Unterschied?
<setra> Ich habe xenial und mein wifi device hat nicht wlan0 sonder wlx00abdc783... wo kann ich das umstellen auf wlan0
<jokrebel> die Devices haben halt andere Bezeichnungen. Wo ist das Problem wenn es nicht mehr wlanX heißt?
<jokrebel> mein WiFi heißt nun zB. wlp7s0 ... wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum man das auf wlan0 abändern können müsste setra 
<setra> jokrebel, naja ich würde es gern aus konvenietätsgründen auf wlan0 umbenennen
<jokrebel> kon-was?
<setra> jokrebel, müssen nicht, aber ich würde es gerne, damit muss ich mir nicht ein kryptisches wlx07eb37xxxxxxxx merken, (kon-was -> bequemlichkeits..)
<jokrebel> warum sollte man sich das merken müssen? jederzeit über ifconfig abrufbar
<setra> jokrebel, du tippst gern einen haufen kommandos ein? ich nicht, denn bei allen rechnern hätt ich gerne wlan0 -> einfach easy not cheesy
<setra> jokrebel, denn wenn ich mich einlogge dann nehm ich an wlan0, -> es funkt nicht, dann iwconfig -> ok nicht wlan0 sondern wlxxxxxx dann bin ich über seriell drinnen über ein android terminal brauch nen stift um mir die verwirrte zahl irgendwo aufzuschreiben...warum sagst du nicht einfach wie man es ändert?
<jokrebel> ein mal verbunden braucht man in der Regel den Interfacenamen nie wieder. Was um alles in der Welt tust Du, um da ständig den Interfacenamen eingeben zu müssen?
<jokrebel> setra: Weil ich es nicht weiß und es auch nicht sinnvoll ist
<setra> jokrebel, ok na dann, ich hab halt gern alles konsistent.
<jokrebel> Du nutzt auch keine UUID vermutlich 
<jokrebel> und dank copy&paste braucht man sich das normal auch nicht mit Zettel und Stift abschreiben
<jokrebel> den Grund, warum da von "wlan0..1...2...3" (übrigens auch für den LAN-Anschluß) umgestellt wurde, hab ich mal gehört, aber leider wieder vergessen
<k1l> es gibt noch einen kernel parameter um das umzustellen. das wurde aber aus gutem grund auf die neue benennung umgestellt.
<jokrebel> wie war der Grund gleich noch mal?
<k1l> eindeutige zuordnung. wlan0 kann unter umständen nicht mehr wlan0 sein sondern wlan1.
<k1l> net.ifnames=0  als kernel parameter mitgeben
<jokrebel> danke
<k1l> wobei man wohl besser auch noch biosdevname=0 setzen sollte. 
<setra> ok alles klar aber warum hab ich dan lan0 und nicht den gleichen mist mit lwxd93875839485729487534987539 ? sondern nur bei wlan? kann man das nicht konsistent behandeln. jokrebel, viel spass bei einem 4.7" android copy paste auf einem termainal
<k1l> hier ist eine ausführliche erklärung für den geneigten user: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<le_bot> Title: PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames (at www.freedesktop.org)
<k1l> evtl hast du bei dir eine udev rule für die ethernets. 
<setra> k1l, udevrules hab ich schon geguckt, aber nix auffälliges entdeckt
<k1l> keine persistent.net.rules oder so?
<k1l> ich weiß ja nicht, was du bei dir da schon rumgefummelt hast
<setra> k1l, nur ein rule...axp-power-button, nix rumgefummelt
<setra> k1l, noch nix :-)
<setra> k1l, wo setz ich denn das net.ifnames=0 ? 
<k1l> setra: als boot kernel parameter
<k1l> z.b. in der grub config
<setra> k1l, ich hab kein grub oder sowas
<k1l> was ist das denn für ein ubuntu?
<setra> rennt auf einem orangePi
<setra> bootet von sd card
<k1l> auch das hat einen bootloader
<setra> vielleicht boot.scr ? da sind setenv einträge
<k1l> ich weiß nicht was beim orangepi den kernel läd. aber das lädt den kernel mit parametern. oft ist das was wie uboot oder so auf arm.
<mrkramps> sollte u-boot sein
<mrkramps> also boot.src ist schonmal nicht verkehrt
<mrkramps> aber gemäß dokumentation scheint uEnv.txt schmerzfreier
<mrkramps> http://www.orangepi.org/Docs/Settingup.html#Bootloader
<le_bot> Title: Orange Pi (at www.orangepi.org)
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-24
<tatanka19> hallo
<tatanka19> gibt es hier einen ambitionierten ubuntu user der einem einsteiger helfen will? XD
<sdx23> tatanka19: wahrscheinlich gibt es niemanden, der Metafragen beantworten will ;) Einfach fragen...
<tatanka19> im terminal bekomme ich andauernd die meldung, dass der linux-generic-hwe-16.04 inkonsistent sei und ich ihn besser nochmal installieren soll
<tatanka19> ich kann kaum packages per apt-get installieren, weil immer etwas derartiges passiert
<LupusE> g'morgen
<kizu> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-25
<sparkyy_> bei 16.04 nach manuellem kernel upgrade wird beim neueren 4.8 kernel die volume group beim boot nicht mehr gefunden. habe diverse sachen versucht. lvmetad deaktiviert. alle uuid geprueft. finde kein problem. 4.4 kernel bootet. ratlos.
<sparkyy_> boot mit upstart geht auch nicht
<taunix_> !update grub
<taunix_> hm
<sparkyy_> update-grub2 hab ich auch schon ausgefuehrt
<taunix_> ah, ok
<sparkyy_> /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or directory
<taunix_> für mehr reicht mein wissen nicht, sorry
<sparkyy_> ^ ist eine der fehlermeldungen die am anfang der fehlersuche aufkommt
<sparkyy_> daher hab ich in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf das gesetzt - use_lvmetad = 0 - danach ein update-initramfs. danach wird aber trotzdem keine volume group gefunden.
<Frickelpit> sparkyy: wie ist denn der Eintrag für dein VG in der grub.cfg?
<sparkyy> Frickelpit: unverändert. da kommt nur die uuid von sda1 vor.
<sparkyy> mir faellt gerade etwas auf
<sparkyy> eine uuid sieht anders aus wenn ich lsblk -o name,uuid mache. die hat 2 zeichen mehr
<sparkyy> aber sieht normal aus
<sparkyy> ist auf anderem system genau so
<Herbert-51> hab ein problem einen stick zu vormatieren da ist ubuntu zur installation drauf, kann da mal jemand helfen
<Herbert-51> der zeigt  jedesmal fehler an wenn ich formatieren will
<ppq> Herbert-51, das ist leider etwas umständlicher. so geht's: stick im terminal unmounten (nicht per grafischem dateimanager!) mit "sudo umount /dev/sdy1" (gerätename anpassen, siehe dazu die letzten paar zeilen der ausgabe von "dmesg" nach dem anstecken des sticks)
<ppq> direkt danach: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdy bs=1M count=1"
<ppq> aufpassen dass du die richtige gerätedatei angibst, sonst überschreibt die das die festplatte
<ppq>  /dev/sdy ist der stick, /dev/sdy1 die erste partition auf dem stick
<ppq> im dd-befehl ist wichtig dass du den stick angibst und keine partition
<ppq> wenn das alles durch ist: mit gparted eine neue partitionstabelle (msdos) erstellen und neu partitionieren
<Herbert-51> kann ich nicht gtleich mit gparted drauf zugreifen?
<Frickelpit> geht auch einfacher
<ppq> als ich das zuletzt versuchte, hat es nur fehlermeldungen ausgespuckt
<Herbert-51> finde aber den stick nicht :-(
<Frickelpit> gparted, Stick platt machen und entweder einmal partprobe abfeuern oder neu starten
<ppq> Frickelpit, ui, das kann gparted bei dir, wenn man vorher per dd ein ubuntu-iso auf den stick gebraten hat? hier geht das auch mit partprobe nicht
<Haraldo> Ich mache das auch immer nur via Gparted (Xubuntu 16.04). Chown nach dem formatieren nicht vergessen.
<Frickelpit> ppq: was? Einen USB-Stick komplett löschen? Das sollte gparted genau so hinbekommen, zur Not kann man auch die Partitionstabelle neu drüber bügeln.
<ppq> Frickelpit, gparted erkennt bei einem so präparierten stick bei mir nichtmal die richtige stick-kapazität
<ppq> die partitomstabelle lässt es mich auch nicht neu erstellen
<ppq> geschweige denn partitionen löschen
<Frickelpit> interessant, hab ich noch nie Probleme mit gehabt.
<ppq> wenns bei Herbert-51 so geht ist das natürlich die beste lösung
<Herbert-51> ppq ok den gehhe ich mal schritt für schritt deine anleitung durch
<Herbert-51> gpartet zeigt mir den stick garnicht an :-(
<ppq> Herbert-51, versuch es erstmal direkt in gparted, falls das geht kannst du dir den riskanten dd-befehl sparen
<ppq> Herbert-51, auch nicht wenn du ihn neu einsteckst?
<Herbert-51> ich probier noch mal mom
<Herbert-51> so musste erstmal neu starten und externe festplatten entfernen, das ich nix falsches erwische
<Herbert-51> also er zeigt mir als erstes eine Fehlermeldung beim starten von gparted
<Herbert-51> Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2048 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind.
<Herbert-51> sdc ist der stick hab ich festgestellt
<Herbert-51> das ist ein kleiner schlüssel vor der 1ten partition
<ppq> versuch mal die per rechtsklick in gparted auszuhängen
<Herbert-51> der stick lässt sich auch nicht aushängen über gparted
<ppq> jo, das klignt wie mein problem neulich. partitonstabelle erstellen mal probiert?
<Herbert-51> dann kommt wieder diese fehlermeldung
<Herbert-51> sch....  ist nix zu machen
<Herbert-51> die erste partition bekomme ich nicht gelöscht
<Herbert-51> die zweite habe ich löschen können
<Frickelpit> Herbert-51: probier es mal mit parted im Terminal
<Frickelpit> !GNU_Parted
<le_bot> Informationen zu GNU_Parted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNU_Parted
<Herbert-51> ich habs geschafft
<Herbert-51> neue partitionstabelle erstellt
<Herbert-51> nun gehts
<Herbert-51> ist das ok das der nun nur noch 3,7 anstelle von 4mb hat?
<mrkramps> ja
<Herbert-51> ok danke an alle erstmal
<Luclass> hallo gemeinde...bin völliger linux-noob. ich habe die Arduino-ide nach anweisung installiert... mein problem... wo finde ich das installierte programm ??
<holgersson> Luclass: Hi, meinst Du mit Programm die IDE, die Du starten kannst? Ich vermute sie wird einfach „arduino“ heißen und im Startmenü Deines Desktops auftauchen. Alternativ kannst Du auch ein Terminal öffnen, dort "ardu<tab>" eingeben und die IDE darüber starten -- oder mit komplettem Pfad zur Datei ("/usr/bin/arduino").
<holgersson> Luclass: Und vielleicht hilft Dir auch ein Blick hierein weiter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arduino/
<le_bot> Title: Arduino › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luclass> gerade weil die arduino-ide nicht in diesem luncher auftaucht bin ich ja so hilflos (ist ja auch eher ein grundlegendes problem für mich 
<Luclass> ok... wie kann ich denn nun die arduino-ide in den launcher packen (beim starten---das klappt mit der suche) ist das arduino-icon im launcher
<jokrebel> unity? Rechtsklick -> im Starter behalten
<holgersson> Welche Oberfläche nutzt Du denn? XFCE, KDE, Gnome, ..?
<holgersson> ^ OK, das trete ich dann an die Leute ab, die auch ubuntu benutzen :)
<Luclass> ich habe ubuntu lts (das vorletzte)
<Luclass> ahhhh...danke.... das klappt....
<holgersson> Luclass: Unity ist dann die Standardoberfläche. Aber im Grunde ist alles, was bunt am Display wackelt auch nur ein Bündel von Programmen, also kann man auch andere benutzen.
<holgersson> Luclass: Und schön :)
<Luclass> ich brauche einen rechner für meinen 3d-drucker.. mit win10 laufen einige progs nicht stabil und das notebook welches ich habe ist für win7 zu lahm... und für einen windoser ist linux doch recht fremd
<Luclass> nächste frage....wie konfiguriere ich den serielle ports ??
<mrkramps> Luclass, was willst du da konfigurieren?
<Luclass> parameter wie baudrate 8n1 usw
<mrkramps> wenn dann in der IDE selber
<mrkramps> Werkzeuge → Port
<mrkramps> und dein Benutzer sollte mitglied der gruppe dialout sein
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen/
<Luclass> ok....na dann werde ich mal versuchen mit meinem drucker zu plaudern
<le_bot> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arduino/
<le_bot> Title: Arduino › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luclass> ...mmmhhh... mrkramps..... in der ide sind keine ports auswählbar...kann ich sein das linux noch was braucht ??
<mrkramps> keine ahnung
<Luclass> kann es sein das linux noch was braucht ??
<Luclass> ok... gelesen... ich bin auf dem wiki auch noch nicht fündig geworden
<mrkramps> Luclass, ich kann unter Tools → Serial Port sehr wohl einen port auswählen
<Luclass> ich habe bei den systemeinstellungen keine 
<Luclass> ports
<mrkramps> welche systemeinstellungen?
<Luclass> oder was meinst du mit tools ?? in der ide ??...ist ausgegraut...deswegen glaube ich das meinem linux noch was fehlt
<Luclass> systemein stellung ubuntu... tools ide
<mrkramps> benutzer der gruppe dialout hinzufügen, abmelden, anmelden und dann geht das
<Luclass> hmmm wo und wie...der benutzerdialog zeigt keine gruppen
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen_Ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luclass> den artikel lese ich bereits...aber das wie ist nicht beschrieben...zitat: Nicht alle dieser Gruppenzugehörigkeiten lassen sich über die einfachen GUIs der Desktop-Umgebungen setzen....das ist mir jetzt bekannt...aber die änderungsmethode ist nicht erklärt
<Luclass> wei bekomme ich heraus welche gruppen bereits meinm user zugewiesen sind ??
<mrkramps> Luclass, der befehl im terminal wäre :$ groups
<Luclass> cool...gibts da jetzt noch ein add-comando ?
<mrkramps> sudo usermod -aG dialout $USER
<mrkramps> Luclass, und danach ein mal ab-/anmelden nicht vergessen
<mrkramps> oder mach einen neustart
<Luclass> kann es sein das eine führende zahl im usernamen die änderungen unmöglich machen kann ?? und helfen da vielleich gänsefüße 
<mrkramps> hast du leerzeichen im benutzernamen?
<Luclass> nein   >3D-Drucker< ohne pfeile.... hab ihn umbenannt....klappt jetzt hoffe ich...komanndo wurde ohne meckern genommen
<Luclass> jau... hat geklappt... ich schau jetzt erst mal was jetzt so geht..... recht herzlichen dank für deine unterstützung bis hierhin.... das war wirklich sehr hilfreich....
<mrkramps> :)
<SH__> hi
<SH__> ich habe python installiert und kann es nun weder unter den Programmen finden noch weiß ich wie man es startet
<SH__> kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Python/ da findet sich nichts hilfreiches?
<le_bot> Title: Python › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SH__> entweder bin ich blind oder ich habe das Richtige noch nicht gefunden
<SH__> leider habe ich bisher nur Infos dazu gefunden wie man ein programm startet das in python geschrieben ist
<SH__> nicht aber wie man python startet
<jokrebel> und wirklich "öffnen" wird man das wohl nicht können
<vlt> SH__: Starte ein Terminal (Strg+Alt+t). Dort schreibst Du "python" und drückst Enter.
<jokrebel> wie willst Du eine Programmiersprache öffnen
<SH__> ok
<SH__> ja stimmt
<vlt> Er meint die Python-Shell, jokrebel.
<SH__> aber ich dachte es öffnet sich ein entsprechender editor
<vlt> SH__: Es öffnet sich eine Shell.
<SH__> ja genau
<SH__> danke
<SH__> mir viel das wort nicht ein
<k1l> SH__: python ist kein programm in dem sinne
<vlt> SH__: Dort kannst Du alles machen, was Du wilst und siehst sofort, was Python macht.
<SH__> ok 
<SH__> ich versuch das mal
<vlt> SH__: Achtung, der Befehl "python" startet unter Ubuntu Python in der Version 2. Das aktuelle Python 3 startest Du mit "python3".
<SH__> vielen dank
<SH__> super
<SH__> da kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung
<k1l> welche fehlermeldung?
<SH__> python 3 is not defined
<SH__> muss ich noch was anderes einstellen?
<k1l> was gibt im terminal "python --version" aus?
<k1l> oder hast du gerade versucht in python shell das einzugeben?
<SH__> nein im terminal
<vlt> SH__: "is not defined" klingt nach einer Python-Meldung.
<k1l> SH__: steht vorne: "user@rehcnername:"    oder  ">>>" ?
<vlt> SH__: Dein (ich nenne das jetzt mal so) Ubuntu-Terminal hat "$" als Propmt, Python hat ">>>".
<SH__> ok bei mir steht >>>>
<k1l> ja, dann bist  du in der python shell bereits
<SH__> ah so
<SH__> ok
<SH__> dann passt ja alles
<SH__> super
<SH__> vielen dank
<SH__> für die Hilfe
<SH__> tschau
<Luclass> mrkramps: noch on ?
<mrkramps> jo
<Luclass> hast du diwe arduino-ide bei dir am start ?
<mrkramps> in einer VM mit 17.04
<Luclass> ok....es scheinen mir rechte in einem ordner zu fehlen um die kommunikation mit einem arduino mini pro aufzubauen
<mrkramps> fehlermeldung?
<Luclass> error opening serialport /dev/ttyusb0 und dann der hinweis auf
<Luclass> http://playground.arduino.cc/linux/all#Permission
<le_bot> Title: Arduino Playground - All (at playground.arduino.cc)
<holgersson> Luclass: Schau mal, ob /dev/ttyusb0 existiert.
<holgersson> Luclass: Und lies’ mal, was die Website sagt: "As normal user from terminal: ls -l /dev/ttyUSB* or ls -l /dev/ttyACM*"
<Luclass> ich bekomme als antwort:   /dev/ttyusb0 
<Luclass> der mit acm: datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<mrkramps> Luclass, bitte die ganze ausgabe von ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*
<Luclass> genau das was ich geschrieben habe:     /dev/ttyUSB0   invertiert unterlegt
<mrkramps> nein
<Luclass> doch....
<mrkramps> mit ls -l kriegt man ebenfalls die rechte, besitzer, gruppe *times
<Luclass> davon wird mir nichts angezeigt.... das einzige was sich ändert ist das in der ausgabe der port mit 0 definiert ist
<mrkramps> Luclass, tippst du ab?
<mrkramps> das ist keine 1 (eins), sondern ein kleines l (für list)
<Luclass> ja....die action geht auf dem laptop ab... hier ist mein dicker rechner...ja ja...ls ist schon klar....
<Luclass> bei eingabe von 1s gibts...:befehl nicht gefunden....ich behaupte mal vorsichtig der fehler sitz nicht vor dem schirm....grins
<Luclass> zumindest nicht was das abtippen angeht
<mrkramps> ich behaupte mal, das schon …
<mrkramps> <mrkramps> das ist keine 1 (eins), sondern ein kleines l (für list)
<mrkramps> ich will nicht LS, nicht 1S, sondern ein kleines LS -L
<mrkramps> -l für long listing
<Luclass> das weiss ich schon....wie gesagt 1s gibt fehlermeldung...ls nicht
<holgersson> Ja, aber 'ls -l' würde Dateirechte mit anzeigen.
<mrkramps> und dann will ich nur wissen, ob das 'root dialout' oder 'root uucp' ist
<mrkramps> möglicherweise verwendet das board nämlich keine serielle schnittstelle, sondern unix-to-unix copy
<Luclass> ja mag sein...aber auf meiem läppi nicht... deswegen vermute ich noch einen konfigurationsfehler... nur mir fehlt "sprachgewalt" bezüglich linux
<holgersson> Luclass: Dann ruf bitte mal in dem Terminal 'which ls' auf (ohne die Anführungszeichen).
<k1l> Luclass: dein ubuntu kann kein "ls -l" im terminal?
<holgersson> k1l: Doch, zeigt ihm nur angeblich nichts weiter an, als „ls“.
<Luclass> zumindest sehe ich nicht das was ihr erwartet...und ich habe keine erwartungshaltung
<k1l> Luclass: was gibst du denn genau ein? und welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<mrkramps> dann eben ein "ls -g /dev/ttyUSB*"
<Luclass> also einfach ls bekomme ich eine liste (blau) von links nachts ... ls -1 schreibts untereinander..... wäre das richtiges verhalten ???
<mrkramps> was versteht der nicht an KEINE EINS!!!1111
<k1l> Luclass: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ls/
<Luclass> lies noch mal -1 als parameter !!!
<le_bot> Title: ls › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Luclass: auch da immer noch keine 1
<mrkramps> meine fresse, benutze eine anständige schriftart in deinem client, das ist IRC grundlage
<Luclass> mrkramps..... crw-rw---- 1 dialout 188, 0 Jun 25 20:02 /dev/ttyUSB0
<Luclass> also leute..... ich kann 1 und l schon ausenanderhalten...das ist NICHT daS PROBLEM 111
<ghostcube> da wär ich mir nit so sicher
<ghostcube> o.O
<holgersson> Dann ist es scheinbar Dein Wille. Ich bin raus.
<k1l> Luclass: wir wissen nicht, was du da siehst, machst oder schon verändert hast. deswegen ist es normal, dass man als helfender output sehen möchte, um die lage besser einzuschätzen und die fehlerursache zu finden.  üblicherweise wird der output in einem pastebin service gezeigt
<Luclass> UPPS.... ich hab gerage gesehen wo ich mich verrannt habe....sorry
<k1l> Luclass: im konkreten fall hier wurde die ausgabe von "ls -l" gefordert um die dateiberechtigungen sehen zu können und ob es da probleme gibt. das dauert eigentlich 10 sekunden, in diesem fall 30min.
<mrkramps> und da er schon in der gruppe dialout ist, bringt uns da nach 30min. null weiter
<Luclass> asche auf mein haupt...
<mrkramps> Luclass, welche version der arduino ide hast du installiert?
<Luclass> ich habe auf der arduinosite die aktuelle 1.6.10 heute gezogen
<mrkramps> und warum ist die aktuelle bei mir 1.8.3?
<Luclass> die kam über "Ubuntu-Software"
<mrkramps> auf jeden fall neuer als 1.5.5 und lock permission sollte also kein problem mehr sein
<mrkramps> ausser dem richtigen port, hast du auch das richtige board ausgewählt?
<bekks> "auf der arduinosite" und "über ubuntu-software" kann nicht sein.
<bekks> Entweder das eine, oder das andere.
<Luclass> also präzise: download über die arduinosite durch geführt... da keine ahnung wie installieren habe ich in Ubuntu-Software gesucht und darüber installiert
<bekks> Was hast du denn da heruntergeladen?
<Luclass> arduino-1.8.3-linux32.tar.xz   als download und über das Ubuntu-software dingens sehe ich keine versionsnummer
<bekks> ouch
<Luclass> und über das ubuntu wurde wie wir jetzt feststellen die 1.6 installiert#
<bekks> Ich behaupte mal, dass da nix installiert wurde.
<bekks> Sondern du einfach eine uralte Version bereits auf dem System hattest.
<mrkramps> bekks, die ide lässt sich ja starten bei ihm
<Luclass> ok...zwei fragen folgend daraus... wie deinstalliere ich und was mach ich mit nem tar.xz file
<bekks> Ein .tar.xz schmeisst du einfach weg, weil du Software nur und ausschliesslich über das Software Center installierst - und auch sonst keinen anderen Kram herunterlädst.
<Luclass> bekks... nein...ist ein frisches linux auf blanker platte als keine altlasten
<bekks> Was für ein Linux?
<Luclass> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<bekks> Und was ist das genaue Problem wenn die IDE sich schon starten lässt?
<mrkramps> bekks, in der tar.xz ist die IDE in diesem fall fertig hinterlegt
<mrkramps> aber das problem ist eigentlich, dass er beim übertragen die nötigen rechte für den zugriff auf /dev/ttyUSB0 nicht hat
<Luclass> ich kann keine serielle (usb) kommunikation mit den arduino´s aufbauen
<mrkramps> in der gruppe dialout sollte er sein
<Luclass> bin ich
<bekks> Sollte oder ist er?
<Luclass> bin ich
<bekks> Und wie hast du dich dort zum Mitglied gemacht?
<mrkramps> kannste mal backlog ein paar stunden zurückspulen ;)
<Luclass> über die kommandozeile nach dem wiki
<mrkramps> das ist jetzt glatt gelogen
<bekks> Und dem anschlliessenden Neustart?
<Luclass> erfolgreich...ja 
<bekks> Luclass: Welche Kommandozeile denn? :P
<Luclass> ...terminal....komme halt von ner dose
<bekks> Nenn mir den kompletten Befehl den du eingetippt hast.
<bekks> Und vergewaltige die .-Taste nicht dauernd.
<Luclass> nö und wozu auch ich kann mir groups ja sehen das ich in der gruppe bin
<bekks> Wer nicht mitarbeitet, kriegt keine Hilfe von mir. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes Lust dazu.
<Luclass> die arduino ide meckert "error opening serial port /dev/ttyUSB0
<Luclass> bekks.... warum willst mir mir bereits geklärte fragen nochmal durch kauen 
<bekks> Laut Backlog wurde diese Information bisher weder angefragt noch geliefert. Aber du kriegst das auch alleine hin - viel Grlück.
<bekks> *Glück sogar.
<Luclass> bekks... warum bist du beleidigt ? die gruppenzugehörigkeit ist geklärt....
<Luclass> ich habe von der ide einen verweis auf den arduino.playground gefunden und habe versucht das dokument durchzuarbeiten
<mrkramps> da geht es aber nur um den abschnitt mit den rechten
<mrkramps> und das haben wir durch
<mrkramps> Luclass, hast du im Serial Monitor zufällig die baudrate geändert?
<Luclass> da scheit dennoch die krux zu liegen....denn der befehl >cp /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/legacy.conf /etc/tmpfiles.d/< wird nicht durch geführt. Die Quelldatei ist da..auch der Zielordner aber in diesen kann man nicht schreiben
<Luclass> ja habe ich
<k1l> als user wirst du unter /etc/ nicht schreiben können
<Luclass> kannst mal schauen was ich da nicht richtig verstehe (geringe english-kenntnisse) : http://playground.arduino.cc/linux/all#Permission
<le_bot> Title: Arduino Playground - All (at playground.arduino.cc)
<k1l> hast du deinen user in die richtig gruppe eingetragen?
<Luclass> in welcher gruppe muss er sein ?? dialout...dan ja
<k1l> hast du dich nach deinem eintragen in die gruppe am system neu angemeldet? bzw das terminal neugeöffnet?
<Luclass> neustart !! durchgeführt
<Luclass> mit dem kommando groups bekomme ich:
<Luclass> drucker adm dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<k1l> wenn du dateien in /etc/.. kopieren oder verändern willst, dann brauchst du aber root rechte, bzw musst sudo nutzen.
<mrkramps> will er aber nicht
<k1l> oben wollte er was in /etc/tmpfiles.d/ reinkopieren
<mrkramps> soll er aber nicht
<mrkramps> weil will er nicht
<Luclass> das ist weniger eine frage meines willens ...sondern der notwendigkeiten.....
<bekks> Wollte er schon, sonst hätte er es ja nicht probiert :D
<bekks> Und notwendig ist das auf keinen Fall.
<mrkramps> bevor er sich sein system verbiegt, soll er die aktuelle anduno IDE versuchen
<k1l> ob das sinn ergibt, wenn er da kram in das verzeichnis kopiert, wollte ich auch gar nicht andeuten. mir ging es rein um das technische problem des kopierens.
<mrkramps> k1l, wir haben hier aber keine technischen probleme -.-
<Luclass> ja...mach ich gerne.... wie mach ich ein update ?? das gepackte file habe ich ja schon
<mrkramps> Luclass, wo hast du das archiv liegen?
<mrkramps> verzeichnis?
<Luclass> in den downloads
<mrkramps> das ist kein verzeichnis
<bekks> "Downloads" ist ein Verzeichnis :)
<bekks> Liegt unter $HOME.
<mrkramps> ist das so?
<Luclass> ja
<mrkramps> $ cd ~/Downloads
<mrkramps> $ tar xf arduino-1.8.3-linux64.tar.xz
<bekks> tar xJf arduino-1.8.3-linux64.tar.xz
<mrkramps> also xf hat bei mir gereicht
<mrkramps> sei's drum, ist korrekt
<mrkramps> Luclass, sag bescheid, wenn er des entpackt hat
<Luclass> fertig
<mrkramps> $ mkdir -p ~/Anwendungen
<mrkramps> $ mv arduino-1.8.3 ~/Anwendungen/
<mrkramps> $ cd ~/Anwendungen/arduino-1.8.3
<mrkramps> $ ./install.sh
<mrkramps> danach haste dafür ein desktop icon und einen menüeintrag
<mrkramps> und die mimetype-zuweisungen
<mrkramps> und zur info, mehr installiert das skript auch nicht
<Luclass> ist da SO EINE TOUCH fehlermeldung zu erwarten ?
<mrkramps> ja
<Luclass> ok dann hat das bis jetzt ohne fehler geklappt.... aber
<Luclass> ich sehe das desktop icon...klicke es doppelt   sehe wie das ide logo im "dock" auftaucht und nach ca 5-10 beendet es sich ohne eine meldung
<mrkramps> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt … ich check das
<mrkramps> Luclass, ausgabe von $ uname -m
<Luclass> x86_64
<mrkramps> starte das programm mal im terminal $ ~/Anwendungen/arduino-1.8.3/arduino
<Luclass> zeile35 und ein verweis auf java....das wirds wohl sein... wie checke ich java ??
<k1l> Luclass: anstatt selber zu raten könntest du den output auch einfach auf paste.ubuntu.com kopieren und die url dann hier verlinken
<Luclass> geht copy und paste aus terminal im paste ?? ctrl+c und ctrl+v ??
<mrkramps> ctrl+shift+v|c
<k1l> "mein auto zeigt irgendwas mit öl an, wie repariere ich das?" per telefon. da wird dir kein mechaniker helfen können.
<k1l> Luclass: im terminal braucht man zusätzlich shift, oder du nimmst die maus
<Luclass> hab ich mal als luclass gepastet...kommst du da ran ?
<k1l> die url bitte hier rein
<mrkramps> du musst die url hier veröffentlichen
<Luclass> paste.ubuntu.com/24951716
<mrkramps> wtf?!
<Luclass> paste.ubuntu.com/24951716/
<mrkramps> wo ist denn jetzt das java geblieben *seufz*
<Luclass> wenn ich mir hier die engabe der pfade sparen kann:   bzw...der rest vom pfad muss sein: arduino/java
<mrkramps> nein, dein programmverzeichnis ist einfach unvollständig
<Luclass> ok... was tun ?
<mrkramps> runterschmeissen, neu herunterladen, nochmal entpacken und nach ~/Anwendungen verschieben
<mrkramps> keinplan, wie du das geschafft hast
<Luclass> nun...was soll ich sagen...die erstinstallation wurde im lokalen fablab gemacht
<Luclass> wie deinstalliere ich denn ?? sowas wie system/anwendungen und programme gibts bei linux ?!
<mrkramps> du brauchst die manuelle installation nicht entfernen
<mrkramps> du sollst das alte archiv runterschmeissen und neu herunterladen
<mrkramps> der rest wird überschrieben
<Luclass> was meinst du mit archiv ?
<mrkramps> ~/Downloads/arduino-1.8.3-linux64.tar.xz
<Luclass> das tar-file ??
<Luclass> wieso ??denkst du das ist kaputt ??
<mrkramps> wo soll ich mit dir denn sonst anfangen?
<mrkramps> soll ich wieder rumraten?
<mrkramps> lade das neu runter und wiederhol die installationsanwensungen
 * mrkramps ist währendessen kacken
<Luclass> lass mal gut sein...bedtime....
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-18
<stevieh> root      2868  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    May01   0:00 [sh] <defunct>
<stevieh> wenn ich sowas im ps auxww sehe, bekomm ich noch raus, was für ein script das war?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: mit pstree wahrscheinlich schon
<stevieh> stimmt. supi
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit: Wie kann man Synchronisieren (hat sich aufgehängt) in einem Programm, hier Anki, gestartet über Menü, beenden, ohne das Programm abzubrechen?
<leszek> Rolfi: ich hab jetzt zweimal gelesen was du geschrieben hast, aber verstehe nicht was du machen willst
<Rolfi> Im Programm Anki habe ich Vokabeln eingegeben. Dann den Menüpunkt "Synchronisieren" gedrückt. Das klappt aber nicht.
<Rolfi> Es läuft ohne Ende. Wenn ich nun das ganze Programm abbreche, sind meine Eingaben auch verloren.
<Rolfi> Ich hätte vor dem Synchronisieren sichern sollen.
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: Wenn das im Programm lief, wird es da wohl keinen anderen Weg geben, als Abbrechen und Neustarten.
<stevieh> du könntest maximal schauen, ob Anki einen weiteren Prozess zum synchronisieren gespawned hat und diesen versuchen zu killen.
<Rolfi> Im Extra-Fenster Synchronisieren reagiert auch der  kleine runde rote Knopf links oben nicht. Ich möchte nun nur dieses Extra-Fenster abbrechen.
<stevieh> was lernen wir daraus? Jesus saves.
<Rolfi> stehvieh: Guter Spruch!
<Rolfi> stevieh: Wie guckt man da nach?
<stevieh> ps auxww  und HI
<leszek> ich fürchte anki wird keinen extra prozess dafür spawnen
<Rolfi> Schade. Durch Schaden wird man klug! Danke Euch für die Hinweise! Schönen Tag noch.
<stevieh> hat er was gefunden? Wir werden es nie erfahren :-)
<leszek> Ich denke nein
<stevieh> spürst du das, so ganz tief in der Seele?
<leszek> Schade und aus Schaden wird man klug ist doch ein Hinweis :)
<Fussel> die erfahrung steigt proportional zum angerichteten schaden (eot)
<stevieh> ist ja immer noch offen, ob es einen sync prozess gab oder nicht
<stevieh> da das ganze ein python monster ist, wäre das gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-19
<NTQ> Mein iotop (0.6-1) gibt mir einen Python Fehler: "ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack". Ich hab es mal mit apt-get --reinstall install iotop neu installiert, aber das hat nicht geholfen. Hat jemand eine Idee? https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423784/
<le_bot> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> hast du was an python gefummelt?
<NTQ> k1l: Nein, nicht, dass ich wüsste.
<k1l> welcher kernel ist das?
<NTQ> k1l: 4.4.0-127-generic #153-Ubuntu
<k1l> sollte mit dem aktuellen gefixt sein
<NTQ> Wo hast du das so schnell gefunden?
<k1l> launchpad
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1772671
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1772671 “Kernel produces empty lines in /proc/PID/status” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> und der kernel ist nicht der aktuellste
<NTQ> 4.4.0-128 hab ich schon installiert, aber zwischendurch noch nicht neugestartet. ;-) Außerdem ist das noch Ubuntu 16.04.4
<NTQ> Aber cool. Danke. gut zu wissen.
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-20
<deem> Seit heute(?) funktioniert mein Taschenrechner unter Gnome3 nicht mehr. Wenn ich 'gnome-calculator' im Terminal starte, erscheint nur diese Meldung: https://pastebin.com/H6t5bBVx Das hab ich auch ausgeführt, aber beim erneuten ausführen von 'gnome-calculator' erscheint die gleiche Meldung einfach wieder.
<le_bot> Title: You need to connect this snap to the gnome platform snap. You can do this wit - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Grade mal den Calculator aus dem "Edge"-Channel installiert und der startet ganz normal.
<deem> Wie meldet man denn einen Bug für ein Snap Paket?
<deem> Oder für eben dieses Paket? Das "Contact" Feld, was es normalerweiße gibt, ist da nicht vorhanden
<tomreyn> deem: funktioniert ubuntu-bug <snapname> ?
 * _moep_ empfiehlt deem bc zu installieren
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug / apport ist eigentlich für deb's, aber vielleicht tut das inzwischen auch mit snaps, hab ich noch nicht getestet
<tomreyn> den gnome-calculator gibts bestimmt auch als debian-paket über apt. dass der per snap kommt ist wohl eher ein proof of concept.
<deem> tomreyn: Leider nicht. Das würde dann einen Bugreport für das .deb-Paket erstellen, welches aber nicht installiert ist.
<tomreyn> deem: tjoa dann weiß ich leider auch nicht. :-/
<Indy73c> Hallo
<deem> Schade. Das war übrigens so vorinstalliert, nachdem ich 18.04 installiert hab
<tomreyn> snap remove gnome-calculator; apt install gnome-calculator
<Indy73c> kurze frage, hat jemand schonmal einen Dymo unter Ubuntu installiert und weiß wie das geht ?
<tomreyn> ...oder so.
<tomreyn> !gnome-calculator
<tomreyn> !info gnome-calculator
<le_bot> tomreyn: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<tomreyn> pfft
<deem> !info gnome-calculator
<tomreyn> Indy73c: was ist ein dymo?
<le_bot> deem: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<deem> Ok. Ich darf das auch nicht :D
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gnome-calculator gibts jedenfalls als deb.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package gnome-calculator in bionic (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<deem> tomreyn: Das Edge Paket vom Calculator tut ja. Das installiert aber tatsächlich eine ältere Version
<tomreyn> was ist ein edge paket?
<deem> tomreyn: Das ist ein Channel von Snap
<deem> Da gibt es Edge, Stable, Beta und Candidate
<tomreyn> ah, schätze ich kenn mich damit nicht genug aus. ich versuche snaps zu ignorieren, klappt bisher ganz gut.
<Indy73c> tomreyn: ein Dymo Label Writer 450 Turbo http://www.dymo.com/de-DE/labelwriter-450-turbo-label-printer#tabContainer
<le_bot> Title: LabelWriter™ 450 Turbo | Dymo (at www.dymo.com)
<deem> tomreyn: Hab das .deb-Paket installiert. Gleich Version wie das Snap-Paket, aber das funktioniert immerhin :D
<tomreyn> und ein snap-paket weniger \o/
<deem> Wundert mich auch, dass die Snap Pakete noch gegen das Core-Pakete von Gnome für 16.04 gelinkt sind, obwohl es ein Paket für 18.04 gibt
<tomreyn> Indy73c: ah okay, klappt es denn nicht den einfach als drucker einzurichten?
<Indy73c> tomreyn: k.a. ich wollte erstmal fragen befor ich anfange sinlose commands einzutippen
<Indy73c> ich teste das gerade mal
<tomreyn> Indy73c: klingt sinnvoll. ;-) ich würde grade bei so spezialhardware in der tat immer erst den supportstatuis checken bevor ich mich zum kauf entscheide.
<Indy73c> nicht gekauft ...
<tomreyn> ah dann is ja gut
<Indy73c> habe ihn bekommen
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=printer-driver-dymo
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- printer-driver-dymo (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Indy73c> tomreyn: ja über Drucker hinzufügen hat es geklappt
<Indy73c> allerdings muss ich mir jetzt erstmal noch ne software besorgen den writer kann zwar auf dem dymo Drucken allerdings haut das mit den Papierformaten nicht der dymo scheint auch die ausrichtung nicht zu berücksichtigen
<tomreyn> musst vielleicht einfach nur das papierformat in libreoffice writer konfigurieren.
<nunatak> !Ook
<nunatak> sorry. falscher channel ;)
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-21
<sado> gHallo :)
<sado> Jemand aktiv ?
<k1l> kommt drauf an :)
<sado> gut :)
<sado> Ich habe WSL und habe auch die neuste Ubuntu distro als iso, meine Frage, kann ich Lunux Distros als Iso in WSL installieren ?
<k1l> nein
<sado> Oder muss die iso extrahiert werden und mit der ubuntu.exe von der ms-store ubuntu version wieder gepackt werden ?
<k1l> wsl ist auch kein kompletter ersatz einer distro.
<sado> hab ich auch nicht gesagt 
<sado> damit ich nicht die ganze distro von vorne runterladen muss aus dem ms-store, daher mein anliegen
<k1l> du lädst ja auch keine komplette distro. das ist ja erstmal nur ein minimal bash system
<sado> Also das WSL ist fein
<sado> um ein funktionierendes ubuntu zu haben müsste ich nach abfoge von microsoft aus dem store die ubuntu 18.04 herunterladen
<sado> Ich habe die 18.04 schon als iso
<k1l> ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert.
<sado> Eine doku von ubuntu für wsl gibt es ?
<sado> Ich hab keine gefunden
<koegs> was ist dein eigentliches problem?
<k1l> mit gefummel kann man wohl das squashfs von 18.04 da reinbiegen. aber da weiß ich nicht was danach für probleme auftreten werden.
<koegs> 18.04 aus dem store ist 214,66mb groß, das kann man verkraften
<sado> ja wenn man schnelles internet besitzt im moment bn ich offline-user :)
<sado> du meinst die kleine ubuntu erweiterung für wsl ist an die 200mb ...
<sado> sry du hast recht
<sado> ich hab dann die ubuntu bash version installiert
<sado> @koegs, hadt du selbst wsl installiert bei dir, ich frage ausdem grund, ob die 18.04 keine reine bash version ist
<koegs> das ist immer nur ne minimal-installation
<indy73c> Servus zusammen
<koegs> ich hab aktuell nur 16.04 installiert, 18.04 werde ich erst die tage ausprobieren
<sado> ne gui ist dabei oder kann man die nachrüsten ?
<indy73c> ich habe mal eine Fragem, ichn habe mir ein ubuntu 18.04 server installiert und mysql drauf gepackt, früher war das immer so das er mich bei der isntallation nach dem Root PW gefragt hat das macht er jetzt nicht mehr und wiue komme ich nun als root auf die datenbank?=
<Fuchs> mysql_secure_installation
<Frickelpit> indy73c: einfach mal mysql tippen
<indy73c> Fuchs: da fragtr er auch nach dem root pw
<Fuchs> indy73c: da sollte man eins setzen koennen
<Frickelpit> ansonsten, siehe Fuchs und Passwort setzen, zur Not kannst du den debian-sys-maint User nehmen
<indy73c> Fuchs: ja dashabe ich im Wiki auch gelesen für debian-sys-maint will er auch ein PQ
<indy73c> PW
<LupusE> google nach 'mysql passwort zuruecksetzen'. da gibt es einige anleitungen. spolange du auf dme system root bist ist das auch kein problem.
<indy73c> Frickelpit: mysql -> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'systemuser'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<LupusE> bei der install fragt e rnur nach dem root passwort, wnen das paket frisch installiert ist. wenn es vorher shconmal drauf war überspringt er einige schritte im debconf.
<indy73c> ja root bin ich
<Frickelpit> indy73c: Warum systemuser
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du den Dienst beenden und mit  mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables   Dich dann anschliessend als root drauf verbinden und das Passwort setzen. Aber das klingt eher kaputt. 
<LupusE> ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob er bei einem 'dpkg-reconfigure <paket>' das kennwort setzen will. ich denke nicht.
<Frickelpit> und das Passwort für debian-sys-maint steht in ian.cnfder /etc/mysql/deb
<indy73c> Frickelpit: das habe ich ersetzt da steht der username drin mit dem ich bei ubuntu angemeldet bin
<Frickelpit> Himmel
<Frickelpit> /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<Frickelpit> so
<Frickelpit> indy73c: mach mal vorher ein sudo -i
<Frickelpit> und dann als root einmal mysql
<indy73c> mom..
<indy73c> Frickelpit: okay das mit dem PW aus der debian.conf geht :)
<Frickelpit> dann kannste ja nun ein alter user auf den root jagen
<Frickelpit> Mich wundert nur, warum es bei einem mysql_secure_installation ein Password will. Hast du da nur mit Enter mal probiert?
<indy73c> nicht mit -> update mysql.user set Password=password('MyNewPass') where User='root'; ?
<k1l> sado: das ist keine vollständige linux distro bei wsl. das hat einige limits. es ist vorwiegend als entwickler-tool rund um die bash gedacht. es laufen zwar auch gui programme aber das ist keine garantie
<Frickelpit> indy73c: es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten
<sado> ah ok
<k1l> sado: man kann z.b. auch kein android/lineage os bauen in der wsl, weil diese kein 32bit unterstützt.
<indy73c> gut den es klappt nicht :-) haahahaha
<koegs> aber nen nginx im wsl laufen lassen :)
<Frickelpit> indy73c: mysql_secure_installation als root ausführen, bei der Frage nach dem bestehenden Passwort einfach Enter drücken, was passiert dann?
<k1l> sado: ich weiß ja nicht was du machne willst. aber deine fragen scheinen als wenn du einen "normalen linux desktop" willst. das ist wsl nicht. da solltest du eher mal virtualbox angucken z.b.
<indy73c> mom..
<sado> normalerweise wenn die linux grund bash da ist, sollte es funktionieren, das fenster steht, das subsystem ist ja auch eine vm ... daher meine hoffnung
<indy73c> Frickelpit: habe den assisten ausgeführt
<indy73c> Frickelpit: ging auch alles keine fehler nichts der gleichen  trotzdem verweigert er den login als root
<Frickelpit> mysql -u root -p
<Frickelpit> klappt nicht?
<indy73c> Frickelpit: genau ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<indy73c> Frickelpit: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dPJpy4jKF7/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> mal neustarten ?
<Frickelpit> Was soll das bringen?
<indy73c> keine ahung .. das war mehr ein witz :)
<indy73c> kann das was mit dem layout der tastatur zu tun haben ?
<indy73c> auch eher nicht oder ?
<Frickelpit> Das kannst du prüfen
<indy73c> Frickelpit: okay vergiss es, mit sudo mysql geht es :)
<Frickelpit> <Frickelpit> indy73c: mach mal vorher ein sudo -i
<indy73c> Frickelpit: ja ich dachte das bezeight sich auf den Assistenten :)
<sado> k1l: ich versuchs mal mit ner gui
<sado> also die gui gnome wird schon mal geladen ...
<sado> bye
<bumb> hallo. ich benutze lubuntu 18.04 und habe diese anleitung hier befolgt, um einen smartdns-server zu nutzen, leider funktioniert das ganze jedoch nicht: https://www.hide-my-ip.com/dnsproxy-setup-ubuntu.shtml
<le_bot> Title: DNS Proxy Setup for Ubuntu (at www.hide-my-ip.com)
<bumb> habt ihr eine idee, woran es liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> was hast Du vor, was hast Du eingetragen und was genau funktioniert nicht mit welcher Fehlermeldung?
<jokrebel> bumb: 
<jokrebel> bumb: kommt da noch was? Sonst such ich mir wieder andere Tätigkeiten
<indy73c> sagt mal wenn ich ifconfig -a abgrage zeigt er mir nur die blöse IP6 kann ich ihm auch sagen ich will die IP4 sehen?
<tomreyn> dieser befehl würde sie dir zeigen wenn eine drauf konfiguriert wäre.
<jokrebel> lass das -a weg ;-)
<indy73c> okay mom..
<indy73c> jokrebel: stimmt :-)
<indy73c> aber das soll mal einer verstehen
<jokrebel> ah ne. auch mit -a sieht man sie .... sofern man eine hat ;-)
<indy73c> ne
<indy73c> mit -a habe ich keine IP4 gesehen ohne schon
<jokrebel> vielleicht (wie ich grad zuerst) bei LAN geschaut obwohl ja per WLAN verbunden?
<indy73c> ist aber ein PI weiss nicht ob das einen unterscheid macht
<indy73c> ne ist nur LAN 
<jokrebel> na aber dann ist das ein Ubuntu?
<indy73c> ne
<jokrebel> ^^
<indy73c> das ist Raspbian
<indy73c> also im prinzip Debian ARM
<jokrebel> da solltest Du aber auch deren Support befragen
<indy73c> gibt es den Ubuntu für ARM?
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<tomreyn> ja gibts
<indy73c> nice https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm Ubuntu 18.04 LTS als Server für ARM nicht übel nicht übel
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu for ARM | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<bumb> jokrebel: ich will im ausland den ard/zdf livestream schauen.
<bumb> ich habe eine deutsche smartdns-server-ip eingegeben.
<jokrebel> und was sollte da ein Google DNS Eintrag helfen?
<jokrebel> was auch immer ein smart DNS sein soll
<tomreyn> 1.1.1.1 ist cloudflare
<bumb> jokrebel: wo steht etwas von google dns eintrag?
<bumb> 1.1.1.1 ist doch nur ein beispiel in der anleitung.. lol
<jokrebel> lol
<jokrebel> was sollte jedweder DNS Eintrag dabei helfen? Aber ist das, was Du vor hast überhaupt legal?
<bumb> der DNS eintrag soll der website suggerieren, man befände sich in dem jeweiligen land..
<bumb> denke schon, dass das legal ist
<jokrebel> der DNS Eintrag suggeriert erst mal gar nichts
<sash_> So funktioniert dns nicht.
<sash_> Dazu brauchst du einen Proxy oder ein VPN
<jokrebel> Er benutzt halt für die Namensauflösung genau diesen DNS-Server
<bumb> habt ihr jetzt irgendwie auch eine lösung oder nur belehrungen parat?
<bumb> oh mann ey. reine zeitverschwendung hier.
<tomreyn> genau, tut mal endlich was für euer geld!!!111
<tomreyn> </satire>
<jokrebel> hmm
<jokrebel> wir sind Schuld dass bumb es nicht annähernd versteht; versteht ihr
<ghostcube> geoblocking hat halt schon nen sinn nech
<ghostcube> ^^
<kcalb> moin leutz, gibt es ne möglichkeit den festerrahmen (dekorator) auszublenden ? > Ubuntu 18.04 LTS > Nautilus 
<Robert_Zenz> kcalb, unter X11 ja. Da kannst du sowas mit wmctrl machen oder Devil's Pie 2. Falls das aber CSD ist, weisz ich es nicht.
<dadrc> Nautilus hat CSD, das lässt sich nicht so ohne weiteres verstecken
<dadrc> Ansonsten benutz ich dafür https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/723/pixel-saver/
<le_bot> Title: Pixel Saver - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<dadrc> Das entfernt bei allen maximierten Fenstern die Titelleiste
<dadrc> Sehr praktisch
<kcalb> okay versuch ich mal, hintergrund ist der, das ich vlc player gerne verkleinert inner ecke im vordergrund hab und da stört halt der rahmen
<dadrc> vlc hat ja extra dafür einen modus ohne irgendwelche GUI-elemente
<dadrc> Strg+H oder Strg+C, weiß ich gerade nicht
<dadrc> Probier mal aus
<kcalb> ja richtig aber der rahmen lässt sich nicht ausblenden wie bei openbox
<kcalb> oder kann man openbox mit gnome shell irgendwie vereinen also nur der dekorator ?
<kcalb> danke euch, bin mal schnell weg 
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-22
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich habe bei meinem aktuellen Ubuntu als Bildbetrachter gwenview installiert. Dort gibt es diese Vorschauansicht, bei welcher der Inhalt des Verzeichnisses aufgelistet wird. Es werden auch die Unterverzeichnisse gezeigt, jedoch nur als Verzeichnissymbol und nicht mit dem Inhalt des Unterverzeichnisses. Weiß jemand wie ich das aktivieren kann, dass beim Unterverzeichnissymbol ein Auszug des Inhalts angezeigt wird?
<Lembert1> Wie z.B. hier: http://freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/things_you_didnt_know_you_could_do_gwenview_image_viewer/KIPI_really_extends_Gwenview.jpg
<vlt> Lembert1: Nee, aber das Bild heißt KIPI_really_extends_Gwenview.jpg. Vielleicht hat das, was Du da siehst, direkt mit KIPI zu tun.
<paraidomat> Mahlzeit... Irgendjemand hier, der mir bei einem Problem mit meiner Docking-Station und dem daran angeschlossenen Monitor helfen kann?
<sdx23> paraidomat: einfach fragen, am besten möglichst genau / mit vielen Details.
<paraidomat> Okay ... Ausgangslage: Lenovo E480 (mit Intel + AMD RX550 GPUs) angeschlossene Dock ist das Lenovo Type C USB Dock. Daran angeschlossen über einen Displayport -> HDMI Adapter ein Acer Bildschirm.
<jokrebel> und das Problem?
<paraidomat> kommt
<paraidomat> Problem: Der Bildschirm zeigt "farbigen schnee" (geringfügig) und fällt gelegentlich einfach für ein paar Sekunden aus.
<paraidomat> Ich benutze Ubuntu 18.04 LTS und habe den aktuellen AMD Treiber schon installiert
<paraidomat> Auf Windows passiert das nicht, daher würde ich ich weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen, an der Hardware liegt es nicht.
<paraidomat> Ich hatte auch schon bei Lenovo eine Austausch Dock über Garantie angefordert, die brachte auch keine Besserung.
<paraidomat> Wenn ich den Bildschirm über VGA anschließe ist der "schnee" auch da ... 
<paraidomat> Der "Schnee" sind immer einzelne pixel die random die Farbe für eine Millisekunde wechseln und dann wieder zurück gehen.
<stevieh> wie immer alles schreckling mit non-intel gfx hw
<paraidomat> Die Frage ist: Kann ich die AMD Karte zum testen irgendwie komplett deaktivieren, sodass er Intel verwendet?
<paraidomat> Ich mein - Ich habe ja nicht umsonst zwei GPUs in der Kiste ;-)
<paraidomat> Auf meinem Ubuntu mache ich eh nichts Grafik-aufwendiges ... 
<dadrc> geht meistens im bios
<paraidomat> Ich dachte eher an eine Lösung mit Konfigurationsdatein, aber im BIOS müsste ich dann nochmal gucken....
<paraidomat> Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Deaktivieren der GPU über UEFI / BIOS ist nicht möglich =(
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-23
<jokrebel> nutzt hier jemand shutter und kann mir sagen wie ich die Einstellungen fürs Hochladen verändern kann? Die gesetzten oder auch nicht gesetzten Haken lassen sich bei mir nicht verändern
<sdx23> jokrebel: wie ich https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/03/20/Shutter-Links.png verstehe, setzen sich die Haken selbst, je nachdem ob man Login-Daten angibt oder nicht.
<sdx23> achso, unten ist nur FTP. Ok, vergiss was ich schrieb. Womöglich hängt das vom Plugin ab?
<jokrebel> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<jokrebel> Ich müsste einen Benutzer auf ein neues System umziehen. Vorher 32bit neu 64bit. Die 64bit Grundinstallation steht bereits. Leg ich nun erst den zu rettenden Benutzer einfach auf dem neuen Rechner an und kopiere dann sein /home? Oder eher umgekehrt?
<stevieh> erst anlegen, dann kopieren. Aber im Prinzip sollte es egal sein, kommt drauf an, wie du ihn anlegst. 
<stevieh> ob du das skeleton mit installieren willst oder nicht.
<jokrebel> skeleton?
<stevieh> die . dateien, die beim user anlegen rüberkopiert werden.
<jokrebel> ich möcht halt möglichst, dass für den Benutzer sich quasi nur die Hardware ändert. Look&Feel aber möglichst so wird wie vorher ... und das wär schon toll, wenn das ohne zu viel Handarbeit klappt
<stevieh> ja, erst anlegen, dann rüberkopieren und daumen drücken, dass alles geht
<stevieh> was schon kaputt gehen kann, ist, wenn du z.B. irgendwelche unity -> gnome wechseleien machst, bei mir ist echt alles vergurkt
<jokrebel> hab grad das Problem, dass mein SATA/IDE/USB Adapter anscheinend kaputt is... und ich nicht weiß, wie das sonst machen sollte
<tomreyn> gute besserung!
<Bodhi-Baum>  Habe gestern Mint neu installiert und bekomme nun beim Versuch manche Programme zu starten angezeigt: "Programm 'Konsole' nicht auffindbar" - wie ist das zuverstehen?
<leszek> Das wohl das Programm nicht installiert ist
<stevieh> und dass du im falschen Channel bist :-)
<tomreyn> "aber, aber, es ist doch auch eine software!"
<Nebi_> Hi, seit etwa einer Woche habe ich zwei seltsame Probleme, die möglicherweise verlinkt sind. 1) Sound funktioniert etwa die hälfte der Male. Bei der anderen Hälfte der Male kommt rein gar nichts (speaker wie auch headphone). Und auch ca. die Hälfte der Male kann der Computer nicht richtig herunterfahren. Hat einer eine Idee? Ich habe ein paar Befehle zu pulseaudio ausgeführt aber das hat bisher nichts gebracht
<Nebi_> (ich habe aber in der Zeit als das angefangen hat nichts am System verändert - nicht mal updates. Compi ist etwa ein Jahr alt
<jokrebel> da sollte wohl noch ein paar Details kommen. Und gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
<Nebi_> keine einzige Fehlermeldung. Also beim herunterfahren reagiert er dann auf gar keine Befehle mehr aber fährt nicht herunter. Vielleicht kann ich da irgendwie mehr Infos einbeldnen lassen?
<Nebi_> Soll ich sudo service lightdm stop und dann sudo halt versuchen?
<jokrebel> also geht die GUI auch nicht mehr? Dann vielleicht mal die X Logs sichten
<Nebi_> Xorg.0.log?
<jokrebel> ja und auch die .xsession... in Deinem Home
<ppq> Nebi_, wenn es das nächste mal passiert, versuch mal den rechner per https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/ neu zu starten. wenn das nicht geht, ist das ein indiz für ein hardwareproblem.
<le_bot> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bodhi-Baum> Das Programm "Gui_sudo" ist leider weder im System noch in den Quellen zu finden. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich es anderweitig finden kann?
<Nebi_> ppq, ich habe sysrq gemacht. Reboot hat funktioniert aber Sound kam nicht. jetzt habe ich den compi nochmals heruntergefahren und habe wieder audio. Interessant vielleicht: sudo serice lightdm stop hat zu irgendwlechen errors geführt
<Nebi_> (sudo service lightdm stop)
<Nebi_> jokrebel, ich versuche die xlogs zu verstehen aber komme gerade zu keinen erkenntnisen. .xsession-errors ist nicht leer. aber ic bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Errors relevant sind
<Nebi_> falls ich vorhin sudo service lightdm stop gemacht habe, kann ich die log mit den errors irgendwo sehen?
<Nebi_> die xorg.0.log.end endete auf alle Fälle mit: 270.478] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<holgersson> Nebi_: Der Präfix für Fehler im Xorg-Logfile ist "EE", d.h. Du kannst bspw. danach „greppen“.
<holgersson> Nebi_: Jetzt hab ich auch das Log gelesen; läuft bei Dir überhaupt noch eine Instanz von Pulseaudio? (ps aux|grep -v grep|grep -i pulse)
<Nebi_> holgersson, momentan funktioniert audio und ja es gibt eine Instanz von pulseadio. Soll ich es versuchen wenn audio nicht geht?
<Nebi_> grep hat einzig bei Xorg.1 3 Fehler gefunden: [ 35744.708] (EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied
<Nebi_> [ 35745.269] (EE) modeset(G0): eglInitialize() failed
<Nebi_> [ 35745.269] (EE) modeset(G0): glamor initialization failed
<holgersson> Nebi_: Ja, genau. Ich „hoffe“, dass der Dienst einfach crasht :-)
<Nebi_> hmm ja ich auch. Ein Hadwareproblem wäre nicht top nach nur einem Jahr
<holgersson> Nebi_: Zu X: Es wäre das ganze Logfile interessant, weil ja zwischen den Fehler auch noch interessante Meldungen kommen könnten. Du kannst vor dem pasten ja gern nochmal drüberschauen, dass keine „privaten“ Infos mit rauskommen, aber X ist da relativ unproblematisch..
<Nebi_> Ich kann es gerne pastbinen
<Nebi_> Aber dann versuche ich am besten neu zu starten und den Fehler zu reproduzieren, ja?
<Nebi_> Und dann pastebin von Xorg.0.log?
<Nebi_> be right back
<Nebi_> das mag nun lustig erscheinen aber von drei Mal herunterfahren konnte ich das Soundproblem gerade nicht mehr reproduzieren. Dafür hat das Herunterfahren beim ersten und dritten Mal wieder nicht geklappt
<holgersson> Sowas nennt man heisenbug ;-) Naja, viel Erfolg beim Reproduzieren!
<Nebi_> ok gut bis gleich :)
<Nebi_> ok nach ca. 5-6 Mal versuchen ist das Soundproblem wieder da. Verusche mal zuerst nach Instanz zu schauen
<Nebi_> ja, instanz ist da: 2473  0.0  0.0 420452  8644 ?        S<l  17:23   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Nebi_> Obwohl wenn ich unter soundoptionen gehe sehe ich nur "dummy output". ansonsten habe ich da sowohl speaker wie sonstige Sachen
<Nebi_> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5d69KsC9Y/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nebi_> Habe auf einer Seite den Tipp gefunden: "pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload" soll ich es versuchen?
<Nebi_> pulseaudio -k hatte ich vormals schon mal versucht
<Nebi_> ok ich versuchs mal (alsa scheint nämlich zumindest irgendwie installiert da "alsa help" reagiert
<Nebi_> ne hat nicht geklappt. Lese da noch was von audio in bios ausschalten. Kann mich nicht erinenrn das im bios gesehen zu haben
<Nebi_> pacmd list-cards resultiert in 0 card(s) available
<Nebi_> ok ich versuch mal kurz meine bios anzuschauen. be right back
<Nebi_> Habe die bios-optionen auf default gesetzt aber alles bleibt gleich. Momentan bin ich mit Sound drin. Kann es sein, dass "sudo service lightdm stop" Fehlermeldungen gibt, die wichtig sind? Erschreibt was von systemctl
<Nebi_> ok ich purge mal alsa-base und mach nochmals ein force-reload
<Nebi_> nach einem reboot ist das soundzeichen nun komplett verschwunden
<Nebi_> bin am Ende mit meinem Latein. Habe auch eine Partition mit Windows aber dort scheint Sound 100% zu funktionieren
<Nebi_> auch keine shutdown Probleme
<jokrebel> naja wenn man alsa gepurged hat is vermutlich nich mehr viel mit Sound
<Nebi_> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<Nebi_> dann sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio
<Nebi_> dann sudo alsa force-reload
<Nebi_> müsste wieder da sein?$
<Nebi_> ok, dann geb ich für heute auf
<Nebi_> Ich muss gehen und sehe nicht was ich noch machen kann. Für Audio kann ich momentan windows benutzen.
<Nebi_> Danke für die Tipps. Tschüss
<nils_2> ja, ja der freche jokrebel :-)
<uzkmk> rm -rf /
<tomreyn> uzkmk: du bist ein lustiger, ne?
<uzkmk> ich?
<tomreyn> heißt du hier so?
<uzkmk> ja
<tomreyn> ja, dann werd ich vermutlich dich gemeint haben.
<uzkmk> ich shcaue gerade fussball
<tomreyn> gute besserung!
<uzkmk> danke
<uzkmk> mist
<uzkmk> vorbei
<tomreyn> das ist hier übrigens der ubuntu support-channel. siehe auch /topic
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<circ-user-XcK35> hi, versuche grade auf nem hp omen 15 ubuntu zum laufen zu kriegen..
<circ-user-XcK35> Problem ist..: wenn ich live benutze oder die installation dann friert der desktop ein wenn ich restart oder shutdown mache
<circ-user-XcK35> wenn ich live nutze, kriege ich nen desktop und kann nicht neustarten / herunterfahren..
<circ-user-XcK35> wenn ich installiere, kann ich am schluss nicht neustarten, muss mit 5 sec den compi ausmachen..
<circ-user-XcK35> dann hängt ubuntu beim nächsten startn von der installierten partition..
<circ-user-XcK35> ist da irgendwas bekanntß
<circ-user-XcK35> Benutze UEFI, secure boot habe ich ausgeschaltet..
<circ-user-XcK35> schade..
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-24
<tomreyn> 15 ubuntu? das ist ja ganz schön viel auf einmal!
<_thelion_> Hm, wohin kann ich mich mit dieser Frage wenden: manche Internet-Seiten laden sehr langsam (wie zB ubuntuusers.de oder speedtest.net), andere wiederum schnell wie üblich (manjaro, orf.at, ...)?
<_thelion_> Und das unabhängig vom Gerät (Desktop, Laptop)
<ppq> _thelion_, an deinen ISP, da scheint das routing nicht so toll zu sein
<ppq> apropos routing, hast mal modem/router neu gestartet?
<jokrebel> Was aber auch im LAN liegen könnte
<ppq> naja gut, netzwerk ist voodoo, aber das ist dann doch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es irgendwas mit dem lan zu tun hat
<jokrebel> Seh ich anders
<_thelion_> Den Router werde ich mal neu starten, okay. Den ISP betreffend - da kann ich was unternehmen? wohl kaum, oder?
<ppq> gut möglich, dass die da einen knopf "schnelles internet für den kunden aktivieren" haben ;)
<_thelion_> hehe ;)
<_thelion_> So, ich hab meinen Internet Provider kontaktiert - und das Problem wurde gelöst. Ein Update des Routers und das Internet flutscht so schnell wie vorher.
<fr00die> hi
<Bambus> hi
<fr00die> noch wer probs mit Ubuntu-Mate?
<Bambus> probs?
<fr00die> 18.04
<fr00die> jau, läst sich vom stick nich booten
<fr00die> fehlende 'bin'
<Bambus> wie hast den erstellt?
<fr00die> copy und paste auf den stick
<fr00die> jtzt probier ich das mit dd
<Bambus> du hast die ubuntumate.iso direkt auf den stick kopiert?
<fr00die> genau
<Bambus> das wird so nicht funktionieren
<Bambus> ich kann dir da was empfehlen
<Bambus> entweder dd
<fr00die> bisher klappte das aber so?
<Bambus> oder
<fr00die> oder rufus?
<Bambus> nsit du unter linux?
<Bambus> bist*
<fr00die> ja, debian, stretch
<Bambus> dann installier gnome-multi-writer
<fr00die> ok?
<Bambus> damit kannst bequem sticks erstellen
<fr00die> ok, sieht gut aus lt. synaptic
<fr00die> danke, werde ich testen
<Bambus> kein ding damit mach ich das schon känger und klappt immer...
<fr00die> zwischenergebnis: per 'dd' erhalte ich die Melding Missung bin or korrupt...
<Bambus> vll ist auch das install
<Bambus> vll ist auch das image defekt
<Bambus> lad es lieber mal neu herunter
<fr00die> geladen hatte ich das ISO direkt pe html bei ubuntu, ein weiterres über TU Aachen... beide funzen nich
<Bambus> das ist seltsam
<jokrebel> man kann auch den Download per Checksumme überprüfen
<fr00die> muss ich wohl   ...
<fr00die> dank ersmal.
<jokrebel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<le_bot> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<fr00die> sha256sum, i know
<fr00die> checksum ok
<fr00die> werde das noch mit dem gnome writer testen, dann mit etcher...
<tomreyn> ansonsten apt install f3 - http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/
<le_bot> Title: F3 by Digirati (at oss.digirati.com.br)
<tomreyn> ist ne linux-variante für das bekanntere h2testw von der c't
<tomreyn> github repo dazu https://github.com/AltraMayor/f3
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - AltraMayor/f3: F3 - Fight Flash Fraud (at github.com)
<Bambus> und? hat es nun funktioniert @fr00die 
<fr00die> lol, nee
<Bambus> ... -.-
<fr00die> dd zickt rum wegen bs (bs=612)
<Bambus> bs?1M
<Bambus> bs=1M
<fr00die> sorry: 512
<Bambus> warum 512?
<fr00die> nin jetzt nach formatieren bei etcher
<fr00die> gparted meldete: Linux says Blcksize = 2048, BS = aber 512
<fr00die> hab ich aber wieder klar gemacht
<fr00die> HURRA - es rennt!
<fr00die> thxAlot
<fr00die> das f3 teste ich demnächst, installiert is das schon. und geklappt hat es jetzt mit etcher (snap)
<fr00die> ich glaibe, auf dem stick war dir P.-Tabelle zerschossen
<Bambus> na wunderbar ... war ja eine schwere Geburt
<fr00die> jau, danke auch
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-17
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche uwsgi über environment variablen zu steuern. Habe jetzt aber gemerkt, dass der Dienst über "start-stop-daemon" gestartet wird. Dabei gehen leider alle env Variablen verloren. Ist es zufällig möglich alle env Variablen durch "start-stop-daemon" durchzuschläusen?
<yogg> Oder geht man sowas generell anders an?
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-19
<asdjasd> Weiß jemand ob man innterhalb eines NFS mounts einen CIFS share mounten kann?
<asdjasd> bspw, ich habe /mnt/finance als nfs share und mounte unter /mnt/finance/sonstiges einen cifs share?
<LetoThe2nd> asdjasd: theoretisch sollte es gehen. praktisch, try and find out.
<asdjasd> Mist... dachte ich komme drum herum :P
<asdjasd> Danke :)
<ppq`> wenn die sachen aus dem cifs nicht auch im nfs landen sollen (tun sie das, wenn man sie so mountet? keine ahnung...) kann man auch einfach einen symlink setzen
<asdjasd> Behalt ich mal im Hinterkopf
<j0k> Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrung mit RogerRouter (Linux Software für Fritzboxen)? Das gab es ja bis vor ner Weile als Fremdquelle und auch .deb Paket. Inzwischen braucht man dafür ja Flatpack ... was bei mir unter Ubuntu 18.04  bisher nie geklappt hatte. Hab deshalb schweren Herzens auf die veraltete Quelle zurückgegriffen. Nun maulte mich aber auch noch der Paketmanager an, dass es diese Quelle nicht mehr
<j0k> gibt. Jemand Tipps?
<LupusE> maintainer anschreiben.
<LupusE> der wird dir empfehlen das paket zu uebernehmen.
<j0k> :-D
<tomreyn> der entwickler hatte ja früher selbst debs bereit gestellt, hat aber keine lust mehr distributionsspezifische pakete anzubieten. ist auch irgendwie verständlich, auch wenn der aufwand eigentlich nicht so groß ist und es da kostenlos nutzbare SaaS gibt zum paketieren. die flatpaks funktionieren aber auch (hatte die unter 16.04 benutzt), insofern geht das auch damit.
<k1l_> es gab da zur zeit der umstellung auf flatpaks nur etwas probleme mit der software version und dem support der fritzbox versions updates. aber das sollte geklärt sein mittlerweile
<k1l_> der entwickler ist btw auch auf der suche nach unterstützung beim projekt :)
<denis_> test
<denis_> ?
<tomreyn> nö danke
<k1l_> durchgefallen
<denis_> ach schade
<hanspeter> whois
<j0k> hanspeter: noone is
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-20
<j0k> wie bekomm ich das eh nicht funktionierende Flatpak Geraffel wieder los?
<LupusE> paket zerlegen und reinschauen wo er was speichert. das entfernen?
<j0k> jetzt bin ich wieder auf das alte RogerRouter aus den Repos zurück. Kleiner Schönheitsfehler; das Icon in der unteren Leiste (lxde) ist nun nur dieses häßliche Symbol mit dem durchgstrichenen Kreis in rot auf dunklem Hintergrund. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, dort das Logo des Programms wieder zu bekommen?
<j0k> welches dann im Idealfall sogar noch (wie vorher) entsprechend die Farbe ändert, wenn zB. ein verpasster Anruf war
<dreamon> j0k, RogerRouter läuft das mit den aktuellen Fritzboxen noch?
<nicole> ist das ne alternatives FritzOS?
<nicole> also so etwas wie OpenWRT?
<j0k> Nein; das ist ne Zusatzsoftware für orginale Fritzboxen. Und ja - scheint auch das total alte Roger Router 1.8.14 noch mit der aktuellen FritzOS zu können
<j0k> !roger
<j0k> nicole: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritzbox/Roger_Router/
<le_bot> Title: Roger Router › Fritzbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> aber das neue per Flatpack konnt ich zwar installieren aber die Einrichtung scheiterte immer
<j0k> deshalb der Fallback
<stevieh> moin 
<nils_2> moin
<markus__> hallo, schaffe ich es irgendwie zu einer vernünftigen taskleiste zu kommen?
<k1l> markus__: du meinst mit gnome?
<markus__> ich hab immer xfce genutzt
<markus__> ich hat aber unter xubuntu irgendwie die RX580 nicht zum laufen gebracht
<markus__> daher hab ich ubuntu probiert und da klappte das mit dem treiber auf anhieb
<markus__> nur die oberfläche macht mich kirre
<k1l> das kann nicht sein, weil alle ubuntus die selben kernel und treiber teilen
<markus__> ok - eventuell hat nur eine so-datei oder was gefehlt
<markus__> dann kann ich einfach xubuntu-desktop, xorg, etc. installieren und ich hab wieder das system wie ich es mag?
<k1l> also ich würde dir raten Xubuntu anzugucken (oder xfce/xubuntu-desktop  nachzuinstallieren)
<markus__> ok. danke für die info - dann bastel ich das drauf ... war nur verwirrt weil xorg dann auch installiert werden muss - dachte dann hab ich eventuell wieder treiberprobleme und wollte vorab nachfragen 
<k1l> nutzt du gerade die reine wayland session?
<markus__> wie merke ich das?
<markus__> jetzt fragt er gerade gdm3 oder lightdm
<k1l> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<markus__> x11
<k1l> also kein wayland. dann sollte der treiber der gleiche sein
<markus__> ok und soll ich nun lightdm oder gdm3 nehmen?
<k1l> denke lightdm ist schon ok für xfce
<markus__> hallo, wie kann ich rausfinden ob der amd-treiber läuft?
<LupusE> lsmod.
<markus__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VycfwrjGBS/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<markus__> sieht eigentlich gut aus aber dennoch ist die performance in shotcut ein dessaster...
<LupusE> nur dass das modul geladen ist heisst noch nicht dass jede app diesen auch nutzt. ggf ist noch softwarerendering eingestellt?
<markus__> ne nit softwarerendering hab ich 24fps bei 4K trotz ein paar effekten
<LupusE> hatte ati nicht auch unter linux dieses CCC? blah control center ... da sieht man doch auch eine ganze menge.
<markus__> wenn ich auf opengl stelle habe ich 5fps ohne effekt und 2-3 mit effekten
<markus__> ich sehe in radeontop das da neine 5% last anliegen
<markus__> keine
<LupusE> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/ <- sehr ergibig.
<le_bot> Title: fglrx › AMD › Grafikkarten › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> fglrxinfo wird dort unter anderem erwaehnt.
<markus__> scheint urlat zu sein
<markus__> kein einziges kommando existiert mehr
<LupusE> kann sein. aber das ist alles was ich zu amd und linux und treiber habe. bin ja keine suchmaschine.
<LupusE> wenn ich eine AMD karte kaufen wuerde, dann koennte ich auch unter https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ nachsehen.
<le_bot> Title: RadeonFeature (at www.x.org)
<markus__> anders gefragt - wär die einfachste lösung eine GTX1070 zu besorgen?
<markus__> sprich läuft nvidia besser oder ist das auch "jugend forscht"?
<j0k> ist Linux nicht immer "Jugend forscht"?
<LupusE> ich habe noch nie mehr als 30e fuer iene grafikkarte ausgegeben. dann bemuehe ich mich aber es eine nvidia sein zu lassen. also 4k und zweistellige fps sind nicht meine welt.
<j0k> Und ja - NVidia kann noch viel frickeliger sein, muss aber nicht
<markus__> mit 3fps kannst halt keine videos schneiden :D
<LupusE> also zu wenig ram?
<j0k> 16:38     LupusE | also zu wenig ram?  
<markus__> meint ihr mich?
<j0k> ich denke LupusE meinte Dich, ja
<LupusE> du hast ne potente grafikkarte. aber das videoschneiden ist zu langsam... also meine vermutung waere, dass das bottleneck woanders sitzt.
<markus__> ne under davinci lief alles 1A
<markus__> RX590 8GB OC, 32GB Ram, Ryzen 2700
<markus__> unter davinci schneide ich damit 6k RAW
<markus__> da sollten 4K eigentlich ein kinderspiel sein
<markus__> moment... ich reboote nochmal.
<markus__> wieder da
<markus__> witzig ist, dass ich jetzt ohne amdgpu quasi die gleiche auslastung auf der karte habe
<markus__> sieht fast so aus als würde das installieren des treibers nichts bewirken
<LupusE> also arbeitet die linux community genauso gut, wie die properitaeren amd codingaffen?
<markus__> oder genausoschlecht ... denn ich komme nich über 5-7%
<markus__> und daher schaffe ich nur ein paar fps
<_moep_> heyho, sollte ich damit ein live iso gestartet bekommen, womit ich $laptop testen kann: sudo woeusb --target-filesystem NTFS --device ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdc
<_moep_> hab es vom stick gestartet und bekomme nur ne grub shell
<j0k> warum nicht per Startmedienersteller gemacht? 
<_moep_> was für ein ding?^^
<j0k> und wieso ntfs?
<tomreyn> woeusb ist eigentlich primär dafür da windows-installaer-usb sticks unter ubuntu zu machen
<_moep_> der stick ist 32 gb groß
<_moep_> das weiß ich und ich hatte ein windows image damit zum booten bekommen
<_moep_> also auch inkl. ntfs
<tomreyn> ja aber jetzt willst du ja scheinbar ein ubuntu-installer-iso schreiben?
<_moep_> während dd mit dem image oben nicht bootbar war
<tomreyn> usb-creator-gtk (orde -qt) ist der "startmedienersteller".
<_moep_> korrekt.
<j0k> _moep_: der Startmedienersteller ist seit einiger Zeit Standardwerkzeug 
<tomreyn> *oder
<_moep_> naja mit woeusb seh ich den stick immerhin im bios und kann ihn zählen. aber es startet halt nix live wie unter ubuntu 8.04 
<_moep_> s/zählen/wählen
<j0k> was auch immer woeusb is ... aber ja anscheinend eher was um Windowssticks zu kreieren, oder?
<_moep_> ich hab nur kein ewig kein ubuntu iso mehr für livebooten genutzt. alternative die ich noch auf der platte habe ist ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso
<_moep_> es sollte auch mit anderen isos gehen
<j0k> notfalls nimm Multiboot ... aber doch nicht rumfrikeln für irgendwas das nicht für Linux sondern Windows gemacht wurde
<_moep_> ich will nur live ein linux booten. es soll nbix installiert werden
<j0k> Err ... Multisystem meinte ich
<_moep_> ich will wissen, ob mein ton unter ubuntu geht
<j0k> dann ist ein Livelinux oder Multisystem (für mehrere Linuxe) ideal. Kann grad nicht nachvollziehn wieso man da ein auf Windows ausgelegtes Tool bemühen will um so nen Stick zu erezugen
<_moep_> weil es da ist
<_moep_> das installiert halt noch ein 4mb uefi.img, welches von github gezogen wird
<j0k> na dann - good luck weiterhin
<tomreyn> und falls du's doch zum funktionieren bringen möchtest: wie's richtig geht haben wir ja mittlerweile mehrfach erklärt
<_moep_> das beantwortet aber immer noch nicht meine initiale frage, wie das mit dem iso ist, also ob ich den live starten kann
<_moep_> oder ob das install only ist
<tomreyn> das war nicht deine initiale frage, die war ob du das mit woeusb hinbekommen solltest, und da ist die antwort 'nö', aber wenn du das 18.04.2-desktop iso mit dem richtigen tool schreibst dann ist es sowohl livesystem als auch installer.
<tomreyn> für das veraltete live-server -image was du da hast gilt das allerdings nicht, das ist nur ein installer.
<markus__> zurück mit einer GTX - schimmer geht's immer: http://paste.arn-fai.net/?2906703
<le_bot> Title: Perl Nopaste (at paste.arn-fai.net)
<markus__> Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/InRelease 403  Forbidden [IP: 217.31.202.63 80]
<markus__> E: Das Depot »http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports InRelease« ist nicht signiert.
<j0k> cz ohOH
<markus__> j0k, ??
<j0k> nicht signiert und dann auch noch ne Tschechische URL klingt nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig
<markus__> ich lebe in prag cz passt also
<markus__> aber wie nutze ich eine andere url
<markus__> ?
<j0k> was genau hast Du denn vor?
<markus__> nachdem ich eine gtx1660 habe brauche ich den treiber
<markus__> ich muss arbeiten und mein rechner läuft auf 640x480
<j0k> und da gibt es nix aktuelles? oder weshalb backport?
<markus__> keine ahnung ich habe gerade ubuntu installiert
<markus__> frsch runtergeladen und auf den stick
<tomreyn> die url ist einfach falsch, http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/bionic-backports/InRelease geht
<tomreyn> hmm aber hier ist die in der tat mit /ubuntu angegeben https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/cz.archive.ubuntu.com
<le_bot> Title: CZ.NIC, z.s.p.o. : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<j0k> tomreyn: jet war markus__   auch wieder da :-)
<j0k> jetzt wär
<markus__> ja sorry mein internet war auch noch weg
<markus__> ich hab gerade 18.04 LTS installiert und nichta klappt
<stevieh> das is echt nix mit dem Linux
<markus__> ich nutze schon recht lange linux aber solche schwierigkeiten wie mit den besch*** grafikkarten hatte ich noch nie
<stevieh> ja, in der Hauptsache ein grund sich gfx hw unter Linux zu sparen.
<markus__> kann ich leider nicht - videoschnitt geht nicht ohne
<tomreyn> kauf am besten nächstes mal was was nicht nur proprietäre treiber anbietet
<markus__> ich kann aber im moment nichts installieren nicht mal openoffice oder sonst irgendein programm - nicht signiert
<stevieh> markus__: welche videoschnittsw unter Linux nutzt ne Grafikkarte?
<markus__> resolve
<markus__> kdenlive
<markus__> shutcut
<tomreyn> dein mirrorserver müsste gleich wieder gehen, hab schon in #ubuntu-mirrors bescheid gesagt dass der kaputt ist
<tomreyn> aber du kannst ja such auf nen anderen umstellen in der zwischenzeit sonst
<stevieh> resolve läuft unter Linux?
<markus__> ja schon seit der 11 oder 12
<markus__> schon einige jahre - bin froh von win. endlich weggekommen zu sein - wenn ich tagelang rendere brauch ich stabilität
<stevieh> kewl
<markus__> kewl?
<stevieh> cool.
<stevieh> wusste ich nich
<markus__> und apple spinnt - fest verlötete ssd geht garnicht!
<markus__> iMacs überlitzen nach 15-20 min
<markus__> und der Pro ist mit 6k Euro schon recht sportlich
<markus__> wie könnte ich die spiegelserver umstellen?
<tomreyn> software-properties-gtk (oder -qt falls du kde hast)
<tomreyn> kannst einfach das "cz." rauslöschen
<tomreyn> oder einen anderen länderserver aus dem dropdown wählen
<markus__> danke - jetzt läuft auch die nvidia installation
<markus__> mit 640x480 wird das internet zu einer hreausforderung
<tomreyn> alternativ gibt's ja auch noch 80x25
<markus__> lynx? macht noch mehr spaß
<tomreyn> achso, du willst websites absurfen, yo das ist dann ungünstig.
<markus__> das problem selber googlen
<markus__> auch wenn es nicht so klang - aber ich hab mit der RX 580 schon ein paar stunden selber prumprobiert
<tomreyn> ich würd dir empfehlen erst mal den grafiktreiber hinzufrickeln über den entsprechenden installer (wenn's denn funktioniert) und dann rebooten und mit akzeptabler auflösung im web surfen.
<tomreyn> rx 580? die sollte eigentlich out of the box tun
<tomreyn> aber du schriebst vorhin was von 'GTX'
<markus__> aber irgendwie war da der wurm drin - konnte von keinem programm ausgenutzt werden 
<markus__> hab die dann umgetauscht - die rx580 tat schon nur kan die nie über 5-7% last raus
<markus__> und das nützt mir nichts denn dann hab ich 2-3 fps im playback
<tomreyn> yo das ist bissel wenig.
<tomreyn> da hätte ich dann mal fehleranalyse betrieben in den anwendungen
<markus__> da resolve selber GTX empfieht dachte ich ich tausch die um - ubuntu macht die treiberinstall. ja einfach - und dann steh ich in 640x480 und bekomm seitenweise fehler
<markus__> ich hab kdenlive resolve und shutcot versucht
<markus__> kdenlive hat sich noch am besten getan aber weit von dem was gehen sollte
<tomreyn> kann ich nix zu sagen, nie probiert, aber ich hab ne rx580 seit ~2 jahren hier und die tut prima.
<tomreyn> also für spiele und anderen kram
<markus__> mag sein das für videos die cuda-technologie vorteile hat ... bin nur user und kein entwickler
<markus__> eigentlich stellt blackmagic ja ein centos 7 mit resolve zur verfügung
<markus__> da lief die rx580 auch super aber leider bekommst bei centos ja kaum andere pakete zum
<markus__> oder man greift auf zig weitere repos zurück und hat dann in ein paar wochen einen versionskonflikt nach dem anderen
<markus__> das hab ich ja schon 2,5 jahre betrieben und jetzt dacht ich ich nehme mal ubuntu
<tomreyn> hier hat wer ausgiebig blackmagic resolve mit verschiedener hardware und gpu compute getestet https://forum.blackmagicdesign.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=56878&start=1150#p456924
<le_bot> Title: Blackmagic Forum • View topic - DaVinci Resolve on Linux - Install issues (at forum.blackmagicdesign.com)
<markus__> danke tomreyn 
<doev> hi. Ich versuche ein iscsi volumen im Netzwerk bereit zustellen. Mit "sudo iscsiadm -m discovery -t st -p <ip> sehe ich den iqn auch. Aber beim verbinden bekomme ich dann "iscsiadm: initiator reported error (24 - iSCSI login failed due to authorization failure)"
<doev> kennt sich jemand damit aus? Benutzername und Passwort sind nicht gesetzt.
<markus__> danke jungs - die 1660 kann ich jetzt nutzen - wird auch beim rendern gut 50-70% rangenommen und die fps passen auch!
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-21
<maredebianum> Moin, ich habe ein 18.04 LTS hier (via release-upgrade von 16) und will gerne xorg mit gnome nutzen, das aber nicht startet. Muss man ausser xorg noch etwas installieren oder findet man raus, warum das hier nicht geht? Sollte ja eigentlich default sein, ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich mir Wayland eingetreten habe...
<maredebianum> ah, die .xsession-errors enthält nur: xrdb: Connection refused\nxrdb: Can't open display ':0'
<LupusE> klingt nach ienem rechteproblem.
<LupusE> ist der benutzer in der gruppe video?
<maredebianum> Nein, die gruppe ist mir auch neu, braucht man das jetzt?
<maredebianum> Gut, ist einfach zu probieren ;)
<LupusE> k.a. wenn der client sagt 'connection refused' sollte der server auch in der log mitteilen warum er refused.
<LupusE> vorausgesetzt der server laeuft auch.
<LupusE> ich denke nicht dass hier eine firewall rein spielt. das waere bei allem anderen ausser x meine erste vermutung.
<maredebianum> Ich versuchs noch mal, bin kurz weg...
<maredebianum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BGpHKXH3Gv/ zeigt im log den toten Wal. gnome-screensaver könnte patzen wegen session-manager? The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest_213794> Hallo
<Rolfi> Hallo! Habe ein Problem bei der (erneuten) Installation eines Brother-Multifunktions-Druckers DCP-9017CDW
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04. LTS 64 bit: Habe zunächst mit synaptic alle Brother-Sachen entfernt und dann genau nach Anleitung
<Rolfi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother/ gehandelt. Beim Befehl sudo bash bekomme ich dann https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5s3GjfZV8k/
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich tun soll? Diesen Verlauf hatte ich früher nicht.
<Rolfi> Bei Systemeinstellungen kann ich CUPS nicht weiter machen, da die Drucker-Geräteadresse wohl falsch ist.
<j0k> i386?
<j0k> Du hast aber ein 64bit?
<j0k> und die ppd Datei scheint ja auch nicht zu existieren
<Rolfi> j0k: danke für Deine Antwort. Bin Laie. Habe 64 bit. Wie mache ich die ppd-Datei?  Ist es schneller, das ganze Ubuntu neu zu machen?
<j0k> ich hab mit Brotherdruckern recht wenig erfahrung
<j0k> ich frag mich ja warum nicht gleich 18.04 LTS
<Rolfi> Ist wohl auch ein Problem, denn die Hotline hat mir einfach gesagt, sie unterstützen Linux nicht. Soll mich an einen Linux-Spezialisten wenden.
<j0k> tjo - deshalb nehm ich lieber HP ;-)
<Rolfi> Leider ist meine Anwendung noch nicht für 18.04 LTS fit.
<j0k> Rolfi: Der Rechner hatte Internet zum Installationszeitpunkt?
<Rolfi> ja
<j0k> Paket ia32-libs ist nicht verfügbar,    klingt nach probleme mit dem Installationsscript
<Rolfi> Okay. Bin Anwender und verstehe nicht so viel. PC ganz neu aufsetzen wäre also der schnellste Weg?
<j0k> und wie gesagt; dass da ein dcp9017cdwlpr-1.1.3-0.i386.deb runtergeladen wird find ich komisch. Weil das halt theoretisch für 32bit ist
<Rolfi> Okay. Danke für Deine Hinweise! 
<Rolfi> Man sollte beim Kauf von Druckern unbedingt auf Linux-Unterstützung achten! Schönen Tag noch!
<j0k> Rolfi: ich würd mal https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcp9017cdw_eu&os=128&dlid=dlf102667_000&flang=4&type3=559
<j0k> versuchen
<j0k> scheint ja schon Linuxunterstützung zu haben
<j0k> vielleicht hatte nur der Hotlinemitarbeiter den Skill nicht
<Rolfi> j0k: Wie gesagt, bis gestern ging es prima. Nur die Wiederinstallation macht Probleme.
<j0k> Rolfi: Neu installieren von (dem ja eh neu aufgesetztem) Ubuntu wird Dich der Lösung eher nicht näher bringen
<Rolfi> Wieso nicht? 
<j0k> was hast Du denn gestern getan, damit eine "Wiederinstallation" überhaupt nötig wurde?
<Rolfi> Hab dann doch einen jungfräulichen PC:
<Rolfi> Okay. Danke für die Hinweise. Schönen Tag noch.
<j0k> hmmm…..
<j0k> wie starte ich ein Terminalprogramm ohne root Rechte bei/nach dem Bootvorgang ohne, dass jemals der grafische Login tatsächlich durchgeführt wird? Mit rc.local wäre es ja mit root rechten. In der Autostart aber erst, wenn auch der grafische Login stattgefunden hatte
<apt-ghetto> Mit systemd?
<j0k> Genauer: ich würde gern bereits bei booten byobu und darin dann ein weiteres Programm (beides nur mit Userrechten) starten
<j0k> bei ubuntu 18.04 LTS (also ich denke ja)
<apt-ghetto> Sollte alles mit systemd machbar sein
<LupusE> wie willst du etwas als user laufen lassen, ohne dass er angemeldet ist? gibt es dafuer nicht systemuser ohne login?
<j0k> wenn man automatisiert ein Programm mit rootrechten starten kann sollte es doch mit dem Standarduser schon erst recht möglich sein können
<apt-ghetto> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/Service_Units/
<LupusE> nope.
<LupusE> weil init als root startet kann das einfach vererbt werden. der interaktive user wird aber erst viel spaeter eine rolle spielen.
<sash_> Man kann doch User= in der unit file angeben?
<LupusE> ja. aber das konzept 'user' ist halt ein anderes.
<LupusE> nicht 'weil root es kann, muss user auch'.
<sash_> Allerdings: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/User_Units/ "systemd User Units unterscheiden sich von "normalen" Units nur in so fern, dass die Units nicht beim Systemstart mit gestartet werden, sondern erst wenn der Nutzer, für den die Unit aktiviert ist, sich auf dem System anmeldet."
<sash_> Das war mir auch neu
<LupusE> sag ich doch,
<sash_> Aber: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/User_Units/#User-Units-ohne-Anmeldung-starten
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-22
<d3n0n> test
<dreamon> N'Abend. Ich synce mit unison immer die aktuellen Daten hin und her zwischen zwei Rechnern. Jetzt hab ich aus versehen auf dem Zielsystem einen Ordner gelöscht. Wenn ich nun unison profile aufrufe dann warnt es mich, das es auf der Quelle den Ordner auch löschen würde.
<dreamon> Das ist nicht in meinem Interesse. Wie überrede ich die Kiste das er die Daten kopiert und nicht meine Quelle löscht.
<dreamon> Angeblich soll es eine Option geben -> "Force all changes in favor of first root" 
<dreamon> Nur wie setz ich die in der Konsole?
<dreamon> In der Gui gibts die Option..
<sdx23> es gibt auch force, siehe man unison
<dreamon> sdx23, ja -force root.. aber da wirft er mir ein → Fatal error: root (given as argument to 'prefer' or 'force' preference) → is not one of the current roots:
<dreamon> an den Kopf. Eh merkwürdig warum die config zweimal ein root= einhält.
<sdx23> ja, wiel du da nicht "root" hinschreiben sollst, sondern den Namen von dem root.
<dreamon> in der config hab ich root=/home/dreamon/ als Quelle stehen.. was wäre dann der name?
<sdx23> dann -force /home/dreamon/ # würde ich meinen. 
<dreamon> Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided (/home/dreamon/, ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon, /home/dreamon/)
<dreamon> (Maybe you specified roots both on the command line and in the profile?)
<dreamon> sdx23, https://wiki.pratznschutz.com/index.php/Sync_zwischen_2_Server_mit_Unison
<le_bot> Title: Sync zwischen 2 Server mit Unison – Wiki (at wiki.pratznschutz.com)
<dreamon> In diesem Beispiel steht ja auch in der Config root= 2x drin. schwer verständlich
<sdx23> dein Aufruf des Befehls scheint falsch zu sein
<dreamon> unison myunison_short -root /home/dreamon/ -ui text
<dreamon> root=/home/dreamon/
<dreamon> root=ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon
<dreamon> Letzteres steht in der "myunison_short"
<sdx23> und warum gibst du da nochmal ein root an?
<dreamon> Du meinst in der "myunison_short" .. weil es so im manual steht und in den Beispielen..?
<sdx23> nein, ich meine im Aufruf
<dreamon> Ich will das er nur in einer Richtung synct.. Ohne das würde er meine Quelle löschen. Weil er beim Sync'n mein Quelle killen würde. Da ich aus versehen das Zielverzeichnis gelöscht hab. Das ist dann neuer wie die Quelle..
<sdx23> Ja, aber deswegen solltest du ja -force nutzen...
<dreamon> Genau. Root gab ich an, weil es im manual stand..
<dreamon> force xxx
<dreamon>     Including the preference -force root causes Unison to resolve all differences (even non-conflicting changes) in favor of root. This effectively changes Unison from a synchronizer into a mirroring utility. You can also specify -force newer (or -force older) to force Unison to choose the file with the later (earlier) modtime. In this case, the -times preference must also be enabled.This preference is overridden by the forcepartial 
<dreamon> preference.This preference should be used only if you are sure you know what you are doing!
<dreamon> Aber woher soll der wissen welches root ich mein?
<sdx23> 21:32:26 <           sdx23> dann -force /home/dreamon/ # würde ich meinen. 
<dreamon> Ja, darauf bekam ich doch den fehler → Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided (/home/dreamon/, ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon, /home/dreamon/)
<dreamon> Ja, darauf bekam ich doch den fehler → Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided (/home/dreamon/, ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon, /home/dreamon/)
<sdx23> nein, du hattest -root geschrieben
<dreamon> Ja, darauf bekam ich doch den fehler → Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided "(/home/dreamon/, ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon, /home/dreamon/)"
<dreamon> Darauf bekam ich doch den fehler → Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided "(/home/dreamon/, ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon, /home/dreamon/)"
<dreamon> Darauf bekam ich doch den fehler  Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided "(/home/dreamon/, ssh://dreamon@xxx//home/dreamon, /home/dreamon/)"
<dreamon> Darauf bekam ich doch den fehler  Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided
<dreamon> Fatal error: Wrong number of roots: 2 expected, but 3 provided
<dreamon> Oh sorry.. mein Fehler.. hat nach oben gescrollt.. sah nicht das es rausging
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, du schriebst "-root" statt "-force", jedenfalls in dem Aufruf, den du hier gepastet hast.
<dreamon> Du hast Recht.. mist.. 
<dreamon> Aber jetzt zeigt er mir → Unison may delete everything below these paths in the other replica.
<dreamon> Er würde mir wieder die Quelle löschen.
<sdx23> Bei mir geht das: http://paste.debian.net/1088920/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<sdx23> Sonst empfehle ich rsync. Das ist für einseitige Syncs sehr sinnig. Und es hat --dry-run.
<dreamon> Ich verwende hat das .unison/myunison_short.prf wo ich viele path und ignores drin hab, was er kopieren soll und was nicht. In deinem Beispiel verwendest du ja kein .prf
<sdx23> Ja, das Beispiel ist minimal und demonstriert die Funktion von -force. Was du damit anfängst, bleibt dir überlassen.
<dreamon> Ich müßte das nur noch auf mein prf übertragen können. ein deinem Fall geht das gut mit deinem a und b. 
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich die auch mal anstelle von root a und b taufen ..?
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-23
<apricot1> ich habe ein 'Berechtigungsproblem'; beim arbeiten im Terminal mit sudo erhalte ich bei vielen Programmen die Meldung: 'Home directory not accessible: Keine Berechtigung'
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, Beispielprogramm?
<apricot1> z.B. aplay
<apricot1> habe auch kein Ton mehr und kein Regler im Gnome-Desktop
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, rufst du die mit sudo auf? Weil dann hast du wahrscheinlich dir Rechte in deinem Heimat-Verzeichnis zerlegt.
<apricot1> kann ich das reparieren?
<apricot1> Probleme auch mict anderen Programmen z.B. zulucrypt - das wiederum käuft nur mit sudo
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, ja, relativ einfach sogar, "chown -R apricot1. ~/"
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, ist es aber unter Umstaenden nicht, aber probier mal ob das dein Problem mit aplay und aehnlichem loest (und aplay und aehnlich nicht mehr als root ausfuehren).
<apricot1> Robert_Zenz, leider nicht
<apricot1> z.B. sudo pulseaudio -k ergibt: 'Home directory not accessible: Keine Berechtigung'
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, Gegenfrage, wieso rufst du das ueberhaupt mit root Rechten auf?
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, also, *das* braucht definitiv keine root Rechte...also, normalerweise nicht.
<apricot1> ok
<j0k> außer es ist bereits alles verbogen
<apricot1> ... dann hol ich das Brecheisen ;) danke erstmal
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, also das meiste was mit PulseAudio zu tun hat wird mit sudo nicht funktionieren, weil er sich dann zu einem PulseAudio Server der als root laeuft verbinden will (der hoffentlich nicht laeuft). Damit, einmal Rechte korrigieren und ohne sudo nochmal probieren.
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, was zulucrypt macht, weisz ich nicht, aber auch da eventuell nochmal ohne sudo probieren.
<apricot1> möglicherweise sind da 2 Installationen von pulseaudio einmal als root und einmal als user
<j0k> dann: gratulation
<j0k> warum macht man so was? Du nutzt Linux doch auch nicht erst seit kurzem
<apricot1> pps -A | grep pulseaudio gibt sogar 3 versionen aus
<apricot1> 3 Prozesse
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, mach mal "ps u" und schaue wem (also welchem Benutzer) die Prozesse gehoeren.
<apricot1> da ist jetzt nur noch 1 Prozess pulseaudio
<Rochvellon> apricot1: nutzt Du zuluMount-gui mit root-Rechten?
<Robert_Zenz> apricot1, verzeihung, "ps aux"
<apricot1> ich nutze ńur die zulucrypt-GUI
<apricot1> als user
<apricot1> jetzt ist mein Soundregler auch wieder da in Gnome
<Rochvellon> GUI-Sachen unter Ubuntu bitte nur mit gksudo aufrufen, wenn es notwendig sein sollte, diese mit root-Rechten auszuführen
<Rochvellon> bzw. gksu
<apricot1> aber beim soundeingang leider 'nur' die webcam
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-16
<evlute1> hi 
<marshmello> sudo apt upgrade funktioniert bei mir nicht: Waiting for cache lock: Konnte keinen exklusiven Zugang zur Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock-fontend erhalten.
<Letothe2nd> marshmello: 10 minuten warten, dann nochmal probieren.
<marshmello> Diese wird vom Prozess 15092 (apt) gehalten
<Letothe2nd> marshmello: wahrscheinlich kurz nach einem neustart, da checkt apt im hintergrund einmal automatisch und das kann ein wenig dauern.
<marshmello> Letothe2nd, nein, ist jetzt schon eine Weile so.
<marshmello> Der Rechner läuft schon seit 9:00:
<Letothe2nd> marshmello: dann ist es ungewöhnlich, ja
<Letothe2nd> marshmello: vllt. irgendwo ein fesnter im hintergrund das du bisher übersehen hast?
<stevieh> und läuft der prozess noch?
<marshmello> stevieh, läuft noch. Ein Fenster ist nicht offen.
<marshmello> Ausser dieses Terminal, wo aber wohl der neue Prozess läuft.
<stevieh> tja, k.a. ich würds mal kullen, aber k.a. was du da wo machst.
<ItaloRaver-> ich kennen einen der sagt imme: ein reboot tut imme jut *g 
<ItaloRaver-> ich habe dann noch dazu gefügt, vor allem wenn es windoof is x-D 
<nicole_> ItaloRaver-, da gebe ich dir recht ;)
<ItaloRaver-> x-D
<ubudesk> hi
<ubudesk> wie ist der befehl um schauen wann man den pc ausgeschaltet hat?
<ubudesk> +zu*
<LupusE>  /look uhr
<drc> `last` wäre es gewesen
<drc> aber naja.
<LupusE> ich haette auf w getippt. ich weis das ein befehl die aktuellen session anzeigt, der andere auch die vergangenen. aber kann mir nie merken wlecher was macht.
<drc> w sind die aktuellen
<uasguy> Hallo, ich suche nach einer Lösung für das Auffinden von Duplikaten, habe eine große Anzahl Dateien die jeweils von SD Karten auf einen Rechner synchronisiert werden sollen, und will  feststellen, ob es da schon diese Dateien gibt (möglichst vorher, hinterher aufräumen auch OK). Leider ist das automatisierte Namensschema so, dass die Dateien immer gleich heißen (bei 1 anfangen), also müsste es etwas mit checksumme
<uasguy> at/vfat-Dateisysteme auf  den Karten, gehen Zeitstempel auch nicht so richtig. Gibt es da fertige Tools, oder muss ich eher selbst etwas bauen?
<LupusE> rsync?
<interrobangd> huh, hat jemand plan von Git? ich habe nur ein remote repo konfiguriert, habe ein remote branch auchgecheckt und habe nun ein git fetch gemacht. jetzt hätten neue commit in meiner historie auftauchen sollen. waren aber nicht! dann habe ich ein git fetch --all gemacht und auf einmal waren die commit da!
<drc> uasguy: gibt einiges, z.B. fslint mit GUI oder fdupes als CLI-Tool
<drc> ... und da ist er weg
<drc> uasguy: gibt einiges, z.B. fslint mit GUI oder fdupes als CLI-Tool
<drc> fslint ist allerdings bei 20.04 nicht mehr dabei
<uasguy> erm, pidgin crash, sorry. rsync nutze ich zum kopieren, da es aber jeweils Messkampagnen sind, in entsprechende Verzeichnisse (Name=Datum). Damit kann ich mal sicherstellen, dass die Karten leer gemacht werden können. Und backupfiles (.bak oder .1) sind nicht so sinnvoll, weil es sich im Zweifel eben nicht um dieselben Kampagnen handelt...
<uasguy> Ach so, das sind Bilddaten (von UAS/Drohnen), möglicherweise gibt es da was aus der Metadaten-Ecke und man muss nicht alle Dateien komplett einlesen (Datenmengen im TB-Bereich).
<drc> uasguy: siehe oben, guck dir mal fdupes an
<uasguy> Ich erinere, dass ich fdupes mal nutzen wollte und das irgendwann ein kombinatorisches Problem gab ;) Aber gut, ist schon das Tool der Wahl jetzt.
<uasguy> Also ein caching der checksums wäre gut ;)
<uasguy> fdupes kann wohl cachen: prima, leider ist die Hardlink-Option -L rausgeflogen, das wäre passend...
<nicole_> oh mit fdupes habe ich erst meine Musik Archive aufgeraeumt :)
<LupusE> wenn es sich um bilder handelt, kann geeqie dubletten gut erkennen. siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Geeqie/
<le_bot> Title: Geeqie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apoorve73> Hello folks!
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-17
<pLaTo0n> Habe ein neues ubuntu aufgesetzt neben windows als dualboot. wenn ich nun im filemanager auf die ntfs platten zugreifen will, bekomme ich ne meldung, dass ich keine zugriffsrechte hab
<pLaTo0n> wo kann ich das ändern?
<drc> Wie hast du die Partition denn eingebunden?
<drc> Von Hand oder irgendwie automatisch?
<pLaTo0n> hab quasi das genutzt was mir das system out of the box anbietet
<pLaTo0n> der filemanager hat die 3 platten schon gelistet, links in der leiste
<pLaTo0n> und die favoritenleiste vom gnome desktop hat auch 3 einträge
<pLaTo0n> wenn man draufklickt bekommt man halt nur die meldung "keine rechte blabla"
<drc> Guck mal bitte in `journalctl --boot=0`, ob da mehr Details zu dem Fehler stehen
<drc> Ich würde vermuten, dass es ein Problem mit dem NTFS ist. Man kann das sperren.
<pLaTo0n> hab grad gemerkt dass es mit meinem anderen user geht
<pLaTo0n> Jun 17 10:24:43 platoPC gio[51576]: gio: file:///media/platoon/Daten: Es wurde keine Anwendung gefunden, die diese Datei verarbeiten kann
<pLaTo0n> ok
<pLaTo0n> er versucht wohl das ganze in /media/platoon zu mounten
<pLaTo0n> bin aber mit nem anderen user unterwegs
<pLaTo0n> kann net gehn :D
<drc> Das klingt plausibel
<pLaTo0n> ich trag mir die selber in die fstab ein
<pLaTo0n> dann sollte das passen
<LupusE> also 'Es wurde keine Anwendung gefunden' bedeutet, das es keine zuordnung zwischen dateityp und mindestens einer anwendung gibt. das hat mit den mountpints erstmal gar nichts zu tun.
<LupusE> ich dneke dieser artikel sollte helfen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MIME-Typ/#Standardanwendung-festlegen
<le_bot> Title: MIME-Typ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<reptorus> Hallo
<reptorus> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso sich das CD-Laufwerk automatisch öffnet?
<stevieh> das ist schon ein wenig wenig information :-)
<reptorus> ähm ^^ habe ein Ubuntu v19.10 
<reptorus> eoan
<stevieh> und da geht es immer automatisch auf?
<reptorus> jap. Es sieht wie zufällig aus.
<reptorus> manchmal kan nich es stehen lassen und nach ner halben stunde ist es offen
<reptorus> (ist aber nicht immer so)
<reptorus> Laptop ist ein Lenovo T430s
<drc> steht etwas im Log (`journalctl --boot=0`), nachdem das Laufwerk aufgegangen ist?
<reptorus> also es geht nicht beim booten auf, sondern wenn es schon läuft
<reptorus> das BS
<drc> ja
<drc> Der Parameter sagt nur, dass die Informationen seit dem letzten Booten ausgegeben werden sollen
<reptorus> achsoo ^^ ok
<reptorus> sehe gerade nichts spetzielles.
<drc> Du könntest mal testen, ob es vielleicht das Autoeject ist, was aus irgendwelchen Gründen rumspinnt
<drc> Das kannst du mit `eject -a 0` deaktivieren
<reptorus> ok, habe es mal so eingegeben
<reptorus> aha, habe gerade gelesen. Damit habe ich nun den automatischen auswurf vom Cd-laufwerk deaktiviert. ^^
<reptorus> ich wusste garnicht, das man das so einstellen kann, das es automatisch das cd-laufwerk öffnet, nachdem es geschlosswen wurde.
<reptorus> ist dies eigentlich standardmässig aktiviert?
<drc> Gute Frage
<drc> Glaube ja
<reptorus> ^^ na, dann kanns gut sein, das dieser laptop dies untestützt. Ich werde es mal beobachten.
<reptorus> aufjedenfall, danke vielmals für die schnelle und hilfreiche unterstütztung :)
<drc> gerne
<reptorus> ich verabschiede mich mal. Danke nochmals für die Unterstützung :)
<LinfanR> hi
<LinfanR> all
<ring0> hi
<uasguy> reptorus: falls du tlp installiert hast, könntest du auch dort noch einmal reinschauen
<uasguy> reptorus: falls du tlp noch nicht hast, das läuftt prima auf t430...
<MrWarwakaEU> hi
<MrWarwakaEU> Darf Ich englisch sprechen hier?
<ppq> vorzugsweise deutsch, aber ist auch ok
<ppq> gibt sonst #ubuntu auf englisch
<MrWarwakaEU> German is a torture for me
<MrWarwakaEU> Mein Deutsch ist sehr ehnlich zu Iddish
<MrWarwakaEU> Deutshe Gramatik ist ein Alptraum
<ppq> MrWarwakaEU, nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist sonst mehr los ;)
<MrWarwakaEU> Ich sitze ganz tief in Scheisse ::(
<nicole_> MrWarwakaEU, dann sollten wir dich rausziehen, auf die Beine stellen und abwaschen.
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-18
<marshmello> Ich habe einen Konflikt mit der Datei defaults.list bei der sudo apt update routine:
<marshmello> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQNP8h6JvS/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<marshmello> Wird da einer schlau draus?
<marshmello> Was ist besser?
<marshmello> Da war noch mehr: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rvbB94k8y6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> marshmello: naja, da gibt es ein paar Änderungen an den Standardprogrammen
<marshmello> drc, seitens ubuntu?
<drc> Ja
<marshmello> drc, also besser die version der Paketbetreuer einfach übernehmen?
<drc> Ich vermute, du hast in der Datei mal application/efisc2018=efisc2018.desktop eingetragen
<marshmello> drc, oder das java-programm selbst (steuersoftware)
<drc> Deshalb unterscheiden sich die Versionen jetzt und apt fragt dich, ob die Änderungen überschrieben werden dürfen
<drc> Ja, oder so
<marshmello> kann ich es danach noch deinstallieren/starten?
<drc> Ja
<drc> Eventuell musst du danach einmal einstellen, dass die Dateien mit dem Programm geöffnet werden
<drc> Aber da fragt dich Nautilus schon nach, falls es das nicht findet
<stevieh> ansonsten wird halt klräftig gesnapt
<stevieh> darauf einen Stonsdorfer
<drc> Die defaults.list ist nur eine Liste von Dateitypen und den Standardprogrammen zum Öffnen
<Letothe2nd> stevieh: skal!
<drc> An den Programmen selber ändert die garnichts
<stevieh> skål heisst das :-)
<Letothe2nd> stevieh: ich bin nur immer zu faul sonderzeichen zu suchen
<marshmello> drc, okay, danke.
<stevieh> Letothe2nd: das ist auch schwer zu finden :-)
<drc> könnt ihr euren alkoholikerstammtisch drüben weiterführen? :P
<Letothe2nd> drc: :)
<stevieh> aye sir :-)
<stevieh> nüchtern hält das obonto ja eh keiner mehr aus.
<John66> Hallo Zusammen! Ich habe bei der Installation von Ubuntu 18.04 Server einen Proxy eingetragen (zu dieser Zeit noch benötigt) Jetzt ist die VM umgezogen und kann nicht finden wo der Proxy hinterlegt ist. HTTP_PROXY env Variablen sind leer, im netplan steht nichts aber apt sagt kann proxy nicht erreichen... hat jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank!
<John66> Ziel: weg mit dem Proxy eagl wo hinterlagt
<John66> Ah, sorry! habs endlich gefunden. (Natürlich such ich schon ne weile) war noch direkt in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/90curtin-aptproxy 
<John66> ubuntu ftw, bye
<Ramon01> Moin
<Ramon01> Damit das hier nicht direkt in einer Meta-Frage ausartet stell ich sie lieber direkt ;)
<Ramon01> Wie sieht das auf Linux-OS mit der Festplattenverwaltung aus? Ich habe zwar multiple Partitionen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wo und wie viel noch Platz vorhanden ist... oder gibt es eine Haupt-Partition, wo die anderen Partitionen eingehängt werden, als wäre es ein Teil der Haupt-Partition?
<Ramon01> sorry die frage ;)   bin etwas neu in Linux und habe eine extreme Datenmenge auf den neuen Root zu übertragen... 
<Ramon01> hmmm
<nicole_> hm
<Ramon01> hab mal n df -H gemacht..... (￣ ‘i ￣;) hätte ich früher machen sollen
<Ramon01> dann wäre die Frage überflüssig gewesen
<Ramon01> dann Danke ich allen und entschuldige mich für die unannehmlichkeiten ;)
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-20
<Hootch> moin, kann jemand sagen wie ich in 20.04 den loginscreen grafisch (farben, hintergrund) anpassen kann?
<Hootch> moin, kann jemand sagen wie ich in 20.04 den loginscreen grafisch (farben, hintergrund) anpassen kann?
<drc> Hootch, da gibt CSS-Dateien für
<drc> Entweder, du nimmst ein fertiges Theme und aktivierst es mit `sudo update-alternatives --config gdm3-theme.gresource`
<Hootch> danke ich habs :)
<Hootch> css war das stichwort
<drc> Oder du passt ein bestehendes an, wollte ich noch sagen
<Hootch> für ein fertiges theme - welchen pakete oder quellen sind da sinnvoll? die der gnome/gtk themes?
<drc> Fertige Themes sind in adapta-gtk-theme, materia-gtk-theme, pop-gnome-shell-theme und yaru-theme-gnome-shell
<drc> `apt-file search gdm3-theme.gresource` zeigt dir alle Pakete, in denen so eine Datei drin ist
<Hootch> ok danke. ich schau mal
<drc> Sagt mal, ich hab hier einen Laptop mit Ryzen 5 4500U und Xubuntu 20.04. Läuft an sich super, aber die Displayhelligkeit lässt sich nicht verstellen
<drc> Gibt's da was bekanntes oder muss ich buddeln?
<Frickelpit> Ikea hat verschiedene Lampen im Sortiment
<drc> …
<Frickelpit> drc: Es gab da mal einen Trick mittels Bootoption
<ppq> drc, ist glaub ich sehr hersteller- und modellspezifisch...
<ppq> läuft das nicht über acpi?
<drc> Würde ich vermuten
<drc> In /sys/class/backlight gibt es nur acpi_video0
<drc> da stehen auch die richtigen werte drin
<drc> die ändern sich sogar, wenn ich an der Helligkeit rumspiele
<drc> aber die Helligkeit halt nicht
<ppq> was istn das für ein laptop
<drc> Ist ein Ideapad 3
<drc> Frisch aus China ;)
<drc> Ich befürchte, dass es da irgendwelche Probleme mit amdgpu und dem neuen Chipset gibt
<Frickelpit> steht in dmesg etwas dazu?
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten mal acpi_backlight=vendor als bootoption testen
<drc> Nö, nichts in dmesg
<Frickelpit> Was auch geholfen hat meistens war ein acpi_osi="Linux"
<ppq> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight
<le_bot> Title: Backlight - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<ppq> arch wiki liefert :)
<ppq> "If you find that changing the acpi_video0 backlight does not actually change the brightness, you may need to use acpi_backlight=none." das klingt doch zutreffend
<drc> jo, das sieht gut aus
<drc> teste schon
<drc> hm
<drc> jetzt kann ich die Helligkeit nicht mehr ändern ^^
<ppq> ^^
<drc> vendor hilft auch nicht
<ppq> "video" und "native" haben die noch..
<drc> unterscheiden die sich von "vendor" oder sind das Aliase? 
<drc> Wird aus dem Artikel nicht so richtig klar
<drc> okay, sie haben irgendeinen Einfluss, aber Helligkeit ändern geht mit keiner Option
<ppq> hach, acpi
<drc> Kann ich die oem-Kernel einfach so installieren? Die haben 5.6, eventuell hilft das
<Hootch> hey, gibt es in gnome eine expose funktion? damit ich alle programme aller desktops sehe? oder nur superkey + tab
<Frickelpit> du meinst die mainline drc?
<drc> Ne, spezifisch das "linux-image-oem"-Metapaket
<ppq> sollte kein problem sein, joa
<drc> hm, das wiki sagt ja: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/OEMKernel
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/OEMKernel - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.kubuntu.org)
<drc> mal testen
<Frickelpit> so oder so sollte der sich zusätzlich zum bestehenden installieren lassen
<drc> klar
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten evtl. mal https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.7.4/ testen
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.7.4 (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<drc> yay, oem-kernel tuts
<ppq> :)
<drc> ansonsten ist die performance übrigens enorm
<drc> 450€ oder so bezahlt, das ding ist massiv schnell
<ppq> drc, auch bei lange anhaltender single-thread-last?
<ppq> oft sind die kühlungen ja unterdimensioniert für sowas
<drc> das könnte sein
<drc> aber der ist eh für meine Frau, als Bürorechner
<drc> Mails, Office, Web
<drc> Bootet in <5 Sekunden, macht die Programme schnell auf … reicht =)
<ppq> :)
<dreamon> Kennt jemand einen fix? → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3-defaults/+bug/1875699
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1875699 “python3-venv missing ensurepip” : Bugs : python3-defaults package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<drc> du könntest mal `--without-pip` probieren
<Hootch> für gdm hintergrund wechseln hat sich das in 20.04 wohl wieder geändert. beitrag: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2020/05/login-screen-background-ubuntu-20-04/
<le_bot> Title: How to Change Login Screen Background in Ubuntu 20.04 | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<Hootch> jetzt wollte ich noch fragen, ob jemand noch fix über das sh script schauen kann, ob was komisches drin ist. ich meine nein ... https://raw.githubusercontent.com/PRATAP-KUMAR/focalgdm3/master/focalgdm3
